# allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 3]



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Hi, Hi - selbst ist der Mann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

... bin mal gespannt, wann es einer merkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

... jetzt sollten sie es aber merken!


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

Das ist ja schon etwas schlitzohrig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

... ok, ok ich geb's ja zu, 'nen ganz kleines Bisschen schon ;


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

solang der andere noch offen ist, boykottiere ich den hier. basta.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Kannst du das Ende nicht abwarten?



Wenn schon dann "Konntest Du das Ende nicht abwarten?" 

Antwort :Nein, ich wollte das Ende nicht abwarten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hier geht´s weiter ...



Nein hier!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> goil, zwei plauschfreds, mal schaun wer den letzten post schafft.



Bin ich auch gespannt, die PN mit der Bitte den alten Fred zu schliessen ist schon raus an den Interims-Mod Andreas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Derweil bau' ich mir hier mal 'nen satten Post-Vorsprung auf 

Irgendwann landet ihr ja eh alle hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

Mist zwei Freds. Das schaff ich nicht. Die Tönung muss raus. Bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist zwei Freds. Das schaff ich nicht. Die Tönung muss raus. Bis gleich



Genau, da kann man ja graue Haare bei kriegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich muss ja eigentlich gleich in der anstalt sein



Dann mach' mal hinne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Ich glaube...


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin ich auch gespannt, die PN mit der Bitte den alten Fred zu schliessen ist schon raus an den Interims-Mod Andreas



das ist unfair dem alten fred gegenüber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das ist unfair dem alten fred gegenüber



 Andreas hat sich für nicht zuständig erklärt, also muss ich wahrscheinlich Thomas direkt anschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Andreas hat sich für nicht zuständig erklärt, also muss ich wahrscheinlich Thomas direkt anschreiben



unterversteh dich


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

nachdem der erste des neuen freds ja geklärt ist, gilt es nunmehr, den letzten im alten zu ermitteln.

und weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Erstmal frühstücken...



Vergiss die Anstalt nicht


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

ich roller mal zum Sponsor ... hab gestern extra noch die MM DHF singleply montiert für den extra Trainingseffekt 

das wird aber anstrengend mit dem Doppelgeposte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Goil - so wart man sich aber alle Chancen


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau, da kann man ja graue Haare bei kriegen


   Da reicht mir auch schon ein Plauschfred......




wahltho schrieb:


> Goil - so wart man sich aber alle Chancen


Goil, ganz neue Problematik hier.   
Mal was anderes.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Goil, ganz neue Problematik hier.
> Mal was anderes.



Dacht' ich mir auch


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

So, ich muss jetzt mal ein bisschen in mich gehen. 

Macht mit der Vorlage was Ihr wollt. 

Edit: Bei mir im Bad zwitschert es. Dabei hab ich kein Fenster.  Der muss im Luftschacht sitzen. Dann werde ich jetzt erst mal ein Pipmatzrettungskomando ins Leben rufen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Bei mir im Bad zwitschert es. Dabei hab ich kein Fenster.  Der muss im Luftschacht sitzen. Dann werde ich jetzt erst mal ein Pipmatzrettungskomando ins Leben rufen.



Wie sagt man: Sei gut zu Vögeln!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Und das war's: Aus die Maus, Ende Gelände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Und: Völlig überraschenderweise ist der letzte Post im alten Fred von Thomas


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sagt man: Sei gut zu Vögeln!



 

glückwunsch caro zum letzten post vor dem admin  

ist der jetzt von selbst gekommen oder aufgrund einer pn  

am popo pn ...


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und: Völlig überraschenderweise ist der letzte Post im alten Fred von Thomas



der zählt net


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist der jetzt von selbst gekommen oder aufgrund einer pn



PN


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist zwei Freds. Das schaff ich nicht. Die Tönung muss raus. Bis gleich


 

aahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa, erwischt  Da muss ich doch nächstens bei der Haarfarbe etwas genauer hinsehen


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

Hoffe du kannst den Piepmatz oder Piepmätzin retten ...... ueber den Rest (das mit dem in sich gehen und den Vögeln) lege ich einen Mantel des Schweigens


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

Kurzes Wetterupdate:

Ich musste heute am Morgen den Schnorchel ausfahren  
Oder habe ich wieder den Radweg mit der Sihl verwechsel  
Auf jedenfall tropfte alles an mir incl. meiner schönen neuen Peak Performance Freerideshort


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Ich in FFM ist es stark bewölkt, aber derzeit trocken...

... gestern abend bin ich ziemlich nass geworden, als ich Richtung Kronberg losgefahren bin, war es noch ein leichter Landregen, der dann später in einen mittleren Dauerregen überging,... 

... deshalb find' die Suche nach den illegalen Bauwerken am Romberg gestern auch nicht statt


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

wie die alten leutchen. hier im büro scheint die sonne und es ist erstaunlich trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Als nächstes wären dann wohl die Wehwehchen dran, oder?


----------



## Maggo (10. April 2008)

wetter,wehwechen, spritpreise!


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

ahhh ok, ichhätt da noch eine BierdeckelgrossenblauenFleck am Oberarm von meinem letzten Abenteuer einer nächtlichen Schlittenfahrt zu bieten


----------



## wissefux (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... gestern abend bin ich ziemlich nass geworden, als ich Richtung Kronberg losgefahren bin, war es noch ein leichter Landregen, der dann später in einen mittleren Dauerregen überging,...



ich hatte dich ja vorgewarnt  
aber du liebst es ja schön feucht, also bitte nicht im nachhinein jammern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> aber du liebst es ja schön feucht, also bitte nicht im nachhinein jammern



Ich liebe es feucht, aber nicht unbedingt nass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich liebe es feucht, aber nicht unbedingt nass



... es reicht schon, dasss ich mich hier manchmal for Lachen fast nass mache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Y E A H ! ! ! - Das erste Selbstzitat in Teil 3


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

noch mal kurz zu meiner gefühlten morgentlichen Fahrt zum Sponsor:

Asphalt:




Waldwege





Komentar der Kollegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)




----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie sagt man: Sei gut zu Vögeln!





wissefux schrieb:


> ich hatte dich ja vorgewarnt
> aber du liebst es ja schön feucht, also bitte nicht im nachhinein jammern



Erst der Befehlston und nachher jammern..........die Nummer kenn ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

guuude


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

auf leute... k-frage! 
5 sind noch offen


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

Magura bekommt die Bremsteile nicht bei. 
Aber mein Fahrrad Freund schaut im Keller bei sich nach, ob er noch was hat. Sowas nenne ich Service. Ich weiß schon warum ich meine Teile nicht über I-Net bestelle. Von Mensch zu Mensch ist das doch immer angenehmer.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

heut ich mal wieder fahrn


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

Iggi mach mal nicht so'en Stress hier.


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und das war's: Aus die Maus, Ende Gelände



Ich musste heute morgen unbedingt los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Iggi mach mal nicht so'en Stress hier.



eh allää willst streess?  

neee ich mach doch kein stress


----------



## habkeinnick (10. April 2008)

bla blubb


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

soso Fahrradfreund im Keller


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bla blubb



blubb bla


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich musste heute morgen unbedingt los.



War nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern auf den Gnadenschuss für den Teil 2 Fred durch Admin-Thomas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> bla blubb




Servus hkn, gerade abgetaucht?


----------



## wondermike (10. April 2008)

Grüße aus Thailand bei gefühlten 50 Grad im Schatten bei 200% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Da denkt man manchmal fast ein bisschen wehmütig an das deutsche Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grüße aus Thailand bei gefühlten 50 Grad im Schatten bei 200% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Da denkt man manchmal fast ein bisschen wehmütig an das deutsche Schmuddelwetter.



Wehmut ist fehl am Platze, der Frühling kommt hier nur ganz langsam voran 

Geniess also weiter Deinen Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grüße aus Thailand bei gefühlten 50 Grad im Schatten bei 200% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Da denkt man manchmal fast ein bisschen wehmütig an das deutsche Schmuddelwetter.


 
Die 200% Luffeuchtigkeit hatte ich am Morgenauch, nur das mit der gefühlten Temperatur stimmt nicht so ganz 
Dafür habe ich aber am Abend Sturmwarnung   
und mein geplant MM FR Reifentest auf dem Singletrail vom ALbis runter fällt wohl ins Wasser, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

so wieder da von meinem kleinem ründchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

im wald ist es ganz schön feucht


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

heut feuchtelt es aber gewaltig im Fred 
So muss mal meine Kartonagen verpacken und auf die Strasse stellen ....

See ya


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

am samstag is jahrgangsparty


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> am samstag is jahrgangsparty



Viel Spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

merci...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

So ich hab mal auf Sommer umgestellt 

<-----


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So ich hab mal auf Sommer umgestellt
> 
> <-----



    
hammer ge!l


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

ich such mir auch mal was neues ...


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> soso Fahrradfreund im Keller


Nein, der Bikeladen *meines* Vertrauens. 



wahltho schrieb:


> War nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern auf den Gnadenschuss für den Teil 2 Fred durch Admin-Thomas


Okay, falsch verstanden. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Grüße aus Thailand bei gefühlten 50 Grad im Schatten bei 200% Luftfeuchtigkeit. Da denkt man manchmal fast ein bisschen wehmütig an das deutsche Schmuddelwetter.


Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

<----- hiiihhiiihhiii


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> <----- hiiihhiiihhiii



vllt wirds so ja schneller sommer


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> <----- hiiihhiiihhiii



   

jetzt muss das ja was werden mit dem Sommer


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

Aldi hat ab Montag wieder bikesachen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2008)

moin Grazy, alles frisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



Hoffentlich schenkst Du Deiner Freundin mehr Worte als uns.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schenkst Du Deiner Freundin mehr Worte als uns.



In dem Alter wäre das ansonsten schon traurig 

Wie meinte der alte Stammkneipenwirt mal irgendwann zu meinem Kollegen und Freund Stefan in Bezug auf die Kommunikation in Beziehungeb:

"Ei - irgendwann is halt alles geschwätzt!"


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich schenkst Du Deiner Freundin mehr Worte als uns.



mit der red ich viel mehr, deswegen kann ich ja hier net schreiben, die is schon wieder bissi eingeschnappt weil ich beim telefonieren am PC bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... die is schon wieder bissi eingeschnappt weil ich beim telefonieren am PC bin



Weiber! *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Los Leute, bewertet mal den Fred mit 5 Sternen


----------



## caroka (10. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In dem Alter wäre das ansonsten schon traurig
> 
> Wie meinte der alte Stammkneipenwirt mal irgendwann zu meinem Kollegen und Freund Stefan in Bezug auf die Kommunikation in Beziehungeb:
> 
> "Ei - irgendwann is halt alles geschwätzt!"



So wie hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. April 2008)

Ich sach' jetzt mal lieber nix - besser ist das wohl   

GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2008)

schei* Wetteraussichten da ständig. Hab nächste Woche meinen vorerst letzten Urlaub, vllt ergibt sich ja mal was.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. April 2008)

aber jetzt geh ich erst mal schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

sooooo
ich glaub ich verzeih mich mal......


...gleich..


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooooo
> ich glaub ich verzeih mich mal......
> 
> 
> ...gleich..



sooo jetzt.. also [email protected]


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

DA freu ich mich drauf

Bionicon Riding Day

[....]Lokale Mountainbiker und internationale Branchenkenner führen diese Tour, zeigen Dir versteckte Trails, geben Fahrtipps und lüften Geheimnisse der aktuellsten Entwicklungen.

Zusätzlich bietet Bionicon die neusten Modell 2008 als Testbikes zum Probefahren.
Nimm aber auf jeden Fall Dein eigenes Bike mit da die Anzahl Testbikes begrenzt ist.
[...]


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

und nun schön ins Bett kuscheln 

bis  Heute


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

moin !

nieselregen von kelkheim bis höchst. warum bin ich nur geradelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Moin, moin 

Ich seh wettermässig auch nur trüb da draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum bin ich nur geradelt



Weil nur die Harten in den Garten kommen 

Ich werd' auch wie geplant das Bike nehmen


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mit der red ich viel mehr, deswegen kann ich ja hier net schreiben, die is schon wieder bissi eingeschnappt weil ich beim telefonieren am PC bin


Was soll ich sagen..........Beziehung=Reibung


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Moin moin,

gerade noch dran gedacht.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Moin Moin Moin ihr lieben  

Heute nehm ich den grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin Moin ihr lieben
> 
> Heute nehm ich den grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur


Und ich hätt gern den Chauffeur mim großen Wagen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Und ich hätt gern den Chauffeur mim großen Wagen.



D: 

Der Nieselregen hat mich ebenfalls die ganze Zeit nach FFM begleitet, es war aber nicht wirklich unangenehm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute nehm ich den grossen Wagen mit Chauffeur



 Jawoll Herr Generaldirektor


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Stille im Wald 

Ist den Plauschern das Plauschen vergangen??

Schade das ist .......................................................................................................................................


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

sehr schade ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr schade ...



Ich würde mich dazu versteigen zu behaupten, dass das sogar sehr, sehr schade ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Ich habe übrigens ein weiteres Beispiel für vorbildliche Kulanz:

Eine meiner beiden Polar S720i hatte einen Gehäusedefekt. Die Garantie ist schon längst abgelaufen.

Ich hab' die Uhr dann eingeschickt, um auch gleich einen Batterie-Service machen zu lassen. Der Gehäusedefekt ist kostenlos behoben worden


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

das finde ich einen guten Service


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Soll ich Euch mal sagen wie goil mein neues Kleines ausschaut. 

Das einzige: Irgendwo hat mir einer einen Fat Albert statt eine Alberts verkauft. Jetzt hab ich hinten RR  und vorne FA.

Will jemand den FA gegen einen Albert tauschen. Ist aber mit Schlauch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch mal sagen wie goil mein neues Kleines ausschaut.



Fotos, Fotos, Fotos


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

erklär uns mal den sinn deines avatars, wahltho ?
warum so bescheiden ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erklär uns mal den sinn deines avatars, wahltho ?
> warum so bescheiden ?



Sorry, war nur 'nen Experiment, kommt nicht gut rüber 

FSK18 passt besser


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch mal sagen wie goil mein neues Kleines ausschaut.
> 
> .......


 
Das ging aber schnell, man hat ja vor ein paar Wochen nicht mal einen Ansatz gesehen 

Bilder bitte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erklär uns mal den sinn deines avatars, wahltho ?
> warum so bescheiden ?



Apropos Bescheidenhait: Wer hatte da lange Zeit in seiner Sig den Verweis auf die letztjährige Top 10 Plazierung seines Teams


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos Bescheidenhait: Wer hatte da lange Zeit in seiner Sig den Verweis auf die letztjährige Top 10 Plazierung seines Teams



was heißt hier letztjährig  immer noch top 10   und treppchenplatz im taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Na das Toppen wir von den Taunusplauscher Chiller aber locker


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fotos, Fotos, Fotos



Die Kinder sind dran. Hier läuft gerade en Fotoshooting.


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

huch dich und ein kleines schwarzes auf einem Bild 

Da werd ich ja ganz nervös


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Kinder sind dran. Hier läuft gerade en Fotoshooting.



na, dass muß doch bei den kleinen schneller gehen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2008)

Guuude

WOCHENENDE


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> huch dich und ein kleines schwarzes auf einem Bild



Zusammen oder getrennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Guude Iggi, bei mir ist auch bald w/e


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Hi!
Gibt gerade ein klitzekleines Problem.(mit der technik)  
Das Foto kann leider noch ein bisschen dauern.  









N.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was heißt hier letztjährig  immer noch top 10   und treppchenplatz im taunus



 Ok, wenn das mit dem Avatar schon nicht klappt wegen der Mäuseschriftgrösse, dann ändere ich halt meine Sig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> N.



Probleme mit dem Make-Up oder der Frisur?


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi!
> Gibt gerade ein klitzekleines Problem.(mit der technik)
> Das Foto kann leider noch ein bisschen dauern.



ja nee, is klar


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, wenn das mit dem Avatar schon nicht klappt wegen der Mäuseschriftgrösse, dann ändere ich halt meine Sig...



der rechte platz aus wessen sicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der rechte platz aus wessen sicht



  Jetzt zufrieden...


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem Make-Up oder der Frisur?





wissefux schrieb:


> ja nee, is klar



     

Der letzte Post war nicht von mir.


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden...



besser


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Jetzt ist es perfekt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



Wann werden die technischen Probleme denn voraussichtlich behoben sein


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Guggt mal wie klein


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich Euch mal sagen wie goil mein neues Kleines ausschaut.
> 
> Das einzige: Irgendwo hat mir einer einen Fat Albert statt eine Alberts verkauft. Jetzt hab ich hinten RR  und vorne FA.
> 
> Will jemand den FA gegen einen Albert tauschen. Ist aber mit Schlauch.



Frag mal den Bruder.
Wir waren letzt bei ihm im Keller und da hing ein RR aber in 2.4  (wirklich) an der Wand.

// Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Guggt mal wie klein



 Sehr schön ...

...äh kleiner Hinweis: Die Gabel ist verkehrtrum montiert, die Brücke gehört nach vorne


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Äh kleiner Hinweis: Die Gabel ist verkehrtrum montiert, die Brücke gehört nach vorne



tatsächlich  

sieht auch irgendwie komisch von der optik aus


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Guggt mal wie klein



Mansch einer würde sagen der Hinterreifen ist falsch montiert.... 

// Rocky


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...äh kleiner Hinweis: Die Gabel ist verkehrtrum montiert, die Brücke gehört nach vorne



Frauen und Technik


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Guggt mal wie klein



dann fotografier es doch größer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Mansch einer würde sagen der Hinterreifen ist falsch montiert....



 Schrift ist nicht über dem Ventil


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> :daumen Sehr schön ...
> 
> ...äh kleiner Hinweis: Die Gabel ist verkehrtrum montiert, die Brücke gehört nach vorne



       

Reib Dich doch nicht an solchen Kleinigkeiten auf. Die ganzen Griffe sind auch noch nicht fest. Die Kette fehlt noch und die Schaltzüge sind noch nicht montiert.
Das gibt mir jetzt aber doch zu denken.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Frag mal den Bruder.
> Wir waren letzt bei ihm im Keller und da hing ein RR aber in 2.4  (wirklich) an der Wand.
> 
> // Rocky


Nee, ich brauch einen Albert 2,25.


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Reib Dich doch nicht an solchen Kleinigkeiten auf. Die ganzen Griffe sind auch noch nicht fest. Die Kette fehlt noch und die Schaltzüge sind noch nicht montiert.
> Das gibt mir jetzt aber doch zu denken.



Kettenblätter wären evtl. auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann fotografier es doch größer




Schau mal Caro das funktioniert so:

Du gehst einfach etwas näher in Richtung Bike und dann wird es im Sucher der Kamera immer größer


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frauen und Technik



Ich hab mich fast weggeworfen.  Oh, no.....wo soll das mit mir nur hinführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kettenblätter wären evtl. auch nicht schlecht!



Don't confuse her with details


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Don't confuse her with details



Leute, ich hab Tränen gelacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Oh Man, there is alway room for improvement...


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Vllt. sollte ich mich doch lieber meiner Bügelwäsche widmen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt. sollte ich mich doch lieber meiner Bügelwäsche widmen.



Wie profan - Gib' Dich doch nicht diesem Frauenschicksal wo einfach hin


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie profan - Gib' Dich doch nicht diesem Frauenschicksal wo einfach hin



Hingeben ist doch okay


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hingeben ist doch okay



Na dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Kettenblätter wären evtl. auch nicht schlecht!



Weisst Du was Caro: Du kommst einfach mal mit dem neuen Bike zu mir hochgeradelt und wir montieren dann bei mir die Kettenblätter 

... ob sie es merkt?


----------



## rocky_mountain (11. April 2008)

Bis sie das mit den Kettenblättern merkt, ist sie schon über den losen Lenker gefallen...


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

tipp des tages (jetzt mal zur abwechslung was ernstes) : wasserabweisende klamotten zwecks heimreise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

bin dann mal spontan unter der zweiten, noch wärmeren dusche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tipp des tages (jetzt mal zur abwechslung was ernstes) : *wasserabweisende klamotten *zwecks heimreise



 Hab' ich heute zu Hause gelassen, weil ich andere Sachen transportieren musste


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin dann mal spontan unter der zweiten, noch wärmeren dusche



Na wenn schon kein warmer Regen, dann wenigstens eine warme Dusche


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weisst Du was Caro: Du kommst einfach mal mit dem neuen Bike zu mir hochgeradelt und wir montieren dann bei mir die Kettenblätter
> 
> ... ob sie es merkt?



    
Die Seite kenn ich noch gar nicht von Dir.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Bis sie das mit den Kettenblättern merkt, ist sie schon über den losen Lenker gefallen...



   Was machst Du eigentlich hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Seite kenn ich noch gar nicht von Dir.



Caro - ich dachte Du bist beim Bügeln...

... los weiter, sonst komm' ich auf dem Rückweg mit der Peitsche bei Dir vorbei


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Halbzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was machst Du eigentlich hier?



Frauen und Technik - Das zieht Männer magisch an


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

so, endgültig trockengelegt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frauen und Technik - Das zieht Männer magisch an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Auf dem Regenradar sieht das echt nicht gut aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2008)

Ei gude!

@ caro: warum willst du den FA unbedingt gegen einen A tauschen  soo viel Unterschied ist da jetzt auch nicht wirklich...

aber schickes neues Radel, was da noch nicht so ganz passt wurde ja schon erwähnt


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2008)

iiih wasn wetter :kotz:


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ei gude!
> 
> @ caro: warum willst du den FA unbedingt gegen einen A tauschen  soo viel Unterschied ist da jetzt auch nicht wirklich...
> 
> aber schickes neues Radel, was da noch nicht so ganz passt wurde ja schon erwähnt



Der FA ist doch wirklich nur für's Gelände. Ich denke, dass ich in nächster Zeit wieder vermehrt Straße fahren werde. Deshalb die Kombi RR, Albert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> iiih wasn wetter :kotz:



 Ich geh' jetzt mal 'ne Runde schwimmen :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2008)

Na da isses auch wurscht ob FA oder A, die 2mm die der Breiter ist machen den Braten auch nicht fett  
Für den Mischeinsatz würde ich auch eher nen Smart Sam o.ä. nehmen. Ich fahre auf dem HT Albert/SSam und komme überall damit klar


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2008)

ich fahr hinten FA und vorne A
IS RICHTIG FETT  vorallem im gelände 
bin mit dem FA (2,3bar) 140km und laut magig maps angeblich 1200hm( was ich allerdings nicht so glaube) mit nem 22er schitt übern radweg nach weilburg gefahrn .... hatte halt abends immer dieses summen in den ohren 
also
ging gut.. da sag doch mal einer der rollt net gut

für mich der pefekte reifen


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Na da isses auch wurscht ob FA oder A, die 2mm die der Breiter ist machen den Braten auch nicht fett
> .........



Ich kann es nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich den FA noch nie gefahren bin und auch bei den Mänteln gehen die Meinungen ja weit auseiander, aber was soll ich mit so einem Traktorreifen auf der Straße? 

SS kenn ich noch gar nicht  und RR ist für die Straße super. Da fliegst Du über den Asphalt.


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahr hinten FA und vorne A
> IS RICHTIG FETT
> bin mit dem FA (2,3bar) 140km und laut magig maps angeblich 1200hm( was ich allerdings nicht so glaube) mit nem 22er schitt übern radweg nach weilburg gefahrn ....
> also
> ging gut.. da sag doch mal einer der rollt net gut



Warum nicht vorne FA? Die Kombi würde ich fahren, wenn ich zwischen Geländebike und Straßencruiser entscheiden könnte.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum nicht vorne FA? Die Kombi würde ich fahren, wenn ich zwischen Geländebike und Straßencruiser entscheiden könnte.



da ich kein fully hab....un ziemlich auf den ,,fat albert hinten mit 2,2bar fahr-komfort,, stehe... fahr ich es so  


das is richtig geil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. April 2008)

ich verkrümel mich mal, bis später 

@ caro: fahr den FA  es macht kaum was aus, ausser das der FA nen ticken gemütlicher ist als der A.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verkrümel mich mal, bis später
> 
> @ caro: fahr den FA  es macht kaum was aus, ausser das der FA nen ticken gemütlicher ist als der A.



sag  ich ja
nen FA hinten.... herrlich


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

Das ist ja gar nicht schwarz das kleine schwarze


----------



## caroka (11. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da ich kein fully hab....un ziemlich auf den ,,fat albert hinten mit 2,2bar fahr-komfort,, stehe... fahr ich es so
> 
> 
> das is richtig geil


 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich verkrümel mich mal, bis später
> 
> @ caro: fahr den FA  es macht kaum was aus, ausser das der FA nen ticken gemütlicher ist als der A.


Schaun mar ma 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar nicht schwarz das kleine schwarze


Was erwartest Du von einer Plauscherin? .....die Wahrheit?


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar nicht schwarz das kleine schwarze



stimmt, das ist eigentlich ein viel schlimmerer fehler als das mit der gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Shice war das feucht unterwegs...


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Was erwartest Du von einer Plauscherin? .....die Wahrheit?



Meinwe gute Erziehung (ja meine Mutter hat sich echt Mühe gegeben) und mein unerschütterliche Glaube in die Menschen lassen mich oft mit der Realität in Konflikt geraten ..... 




wissefux schrieb:


> stimmt, das ist eigentlich ein viel schlimmerer fehler als das mit der gabel



Gell das mit der Gabel ist ja eigentlich nur eine Auslegungssache aber die Farbe das ist Realität und lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Shice war das feucht unterwegs...



schon wieder  was hast du denn auch keinen Schirm dabei


----------



## wissefux (11. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



sehr spassig auch die "diskussion" im foto-album zur gabel   

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... was hast du denn auch keinen Schirm dabei



Passte wie gesagt heute morgen nicht mehr ins Rucksäckchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr spassig auch die "diskussion" im foto-album zur gabel



Nein wie endgeil *gnumpf* 

Gn8 fux


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein wie endgeil *gnumpf*



Schade, jetzt hat LugXX ein Machtwort gesprochen


----------



## Lucafabian (11. April 2008)

mmhhh, so war das nicht gemeint....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmhhh, so war das nicht gemeint....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt hat LugXX ein Machtwort gesprochen



jaja, der alte spielverderber  

ob caro schon gemerkt hat, dass man die bilder kommentieren kann  

so, jetzt ist aber gut. muß ab nach fulda ...

moin und tschö mit ö


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Neuschnee in Mengen


----------



## caroka (12. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr spassig auch die "diskussion" im foto-album zur gabel
> 
> gn8


Ja, da war ich zu spät. Wollte erst selbst noch einen Kommentar dazu schreiben, so von wegen: "Ja ich weiß, dass die Gabel falsch rum ist." Aber da hatten sich alle schon draufgestürzt. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Schade, jetzt hat LugXX ein Machtwort gesprochen


Ich glaube die sind nur ruhig, weil sie gemerkt haben, dass ich ein Mädel bin.  Da wird einem alles verziehen. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> mmhhh, so war das nicht gemeint....


 Spassverderber 

jaja, der alte spielverderber



			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ....ob caro schon gemerkt hat, dass man die bilder kommentieren kann


Ich bin zwar blond und bau Gabeln falsch rum ein aber..........


----------



## caroka (12. April 2008)

Oh.....muss ich nachholen...


Moin moin,

@Wahltho
Ich melde mich heute nach 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Ich melde mich heute nach 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist aber gut. muß ab nach fulda ...



Viel Spass in Fulda und beste Grüße


----------



## wissefux (12. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass in Fulda und beste Grüße



so, bin wieder da. war für mich eigentlich für die füsse. total provinziell da drüben.
die messe öffnet um 10.00 uhr und die parkplätze werden bis 9.50 uhr hartnäckig von mädels mit gelben westen verschlossen gehalten   
zum glück gabs noch ein paar wenige freie parkbuchten, sonst hätte ich ne 3/4 stunde um das "messe-gelände" kreiseln können  
die messe selbst war nur unwesentlich größer wie die möbelmesse früher in kelkheim, hatte ich in gut 30 min durch  
blöderweise musste ich bis 13.00 uhr ausharren und so hab ich mich diversen vorträgen hingegeben ...

und ihr seid sicher alle brav geradelt, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...und ihr seid sicher alle brav geradelt, oder ?



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich trotz des schönen Wetters heute nur Spin-Trainer gefahren bin 

... ich hatte heute einfach zuviel um die Ohren und zu erledigen 

Morgen werden wir dann wohl Caros kleines Schwarzes vollenden und dann hoffentlich noch eine Runde drehen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> .....
> 
> und ihr seid sicher alle brav geradelt, oder ?



Nöööö es gab Alternativen  (Bergsport mit vielen unverspurten Tiefschneehängen)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bergsport mit vielen unverspurten Tiefschneehängen)



 An Deiner Stelle würde ich auch die Wintersportsaison noch ausnutzen


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

Ich finde es blöde solche 

"Heliskiing im Berner Oberland

Wir ziehen unsere Kurven in der wilden Gletscherwelt der Berner Viertausender. "

Mails am Abend zu bekommen. Man fühlt sich schon dazu verleitet Dinge zu tun die eigentlich noch nicht im Rahmen liegen .... ich lass mal die ökologische Verträglichkeit aussen vor


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. April 2008)

guuuude


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

so Grill ist angeworfen, Kartoffeln zurecht geschnitzt, Rotwein geöffnet .... 
Heute kann nichts mehr schief gehen 

Einen schönen Abend und seit lieb zueinander    

ist schon verrückt, heute amMittag -12° auf 3050m und nun +17° auf 550m


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuude



Guuude Iggi, ich dachte heute ist Party-Time  



mzaskar schrieb:


> so Grill ist angeworfen, Kartoffeln zurecht geschnitzt, Rotwein geöffnet ....



A. und ich sind dann gleich da


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2008)

zu spät, Grill ist aus Wein ist fast leer 

NAja beim nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zu spät, Grill ist aus Wein ist fast leer







mzaskar schrieb:


> NAja beim nächsten mal






...und GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

... und dann auch gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (13. April 2008)

Guten Morgen,


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich trotz des schönen Wetters heute nur Spin-Trainer gefahren bin
> 
> ... ich hatte heute einfach zuviel um die Ohren und zu erledigen
> 
> Morgen werden wir dann wohl Caros kleines Schwarzes vollenden und dann hoffentlich noch eine Runde drehen


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nöööö es gab Alternativen  (Bergsport mit vielen unverspurten Tiefschneehängen)


......und das soll nur eine Alternative gewesen sein? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> so Grill ist angeworfen, Kartoffeln zurecht geschnitzt, Rotwein geöffnet ....
> Heute kann nichts mehr schief gehen
> 
> Einen schönen Abend und seit lieb zueinander
> ...


Frechheit uns hier den Mund wässrig zu machen.



wahltho schrieb:


> .........
> 
> A. und ich sind dann gleich da


Aber auch wieder zurückkommen........ich brauch Dich hier samt Werkzeug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Aber auch wieder zurückkommen........ich brauch Dich hier samt Werkzeug.



10:00 Uhr mit dem kleinen Schwarzen bei mir?


----------



## caroka (13. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr mit dem kleinen Schwarzen bei mir?



Okay


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guuude Iggi, ich dachte heute ist Party-Time




die war ja auch      

guten morgen


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Guten Morgen  

so erstmal Frühstück und dann mal ueberlegen was zu tun ist. Folgende Optionen stehen zur Wahl:

1. MTB lockere Tour ueber den Zimmerberg und den Sihltaltrail zurück
2. MTB etwas anstrengendere Tour ueber Zimmerberg, Albis mit Rast auf dem Albishorn und schöner Aussischt 
3. Schneeschuhtour zur Maschgenlücke und zurück
4. Einfach Snowboarden am Flumserberg

Gar nicht so einfach diese Entscheidungen zu treffen. Aber ertmal Frühstück, denn mit vollem Magen entscheidet sich leichter 

Schönen Sonntag noch und hatte ich schon erwähnt, das Morgen Frei-Tag ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und hatte ich schon erwähnt, das Morgen Frei-Tag ist



Hattest Du


----------



## caroka (13. April 2008)

Es ist entjungfert! 

So was macht ja richtig Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es ist entjungfert!
> 
> So was macht ja richtig Spaß!



cool


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es ist entjungfert!
> 
> So was macht ja richtig Spaß!



 

Nachdem Caro und ich die Endmontage vorgenommen hatten, wobei unter anderem auch der Gabeleinbau korriert wurde, haben wir dann noch eine Runde gedreht, die wegen der unterwegs aufkommenden heftigen Schauer dann aber kürzer ausfallen musste, als ursprünglich geplant...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

boa heut morgen.... die halle wo wir gefeiert ham (500leute)
am liebsten wäre ich gleich wieder heim :kotz:
des männerklo.....bääää


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> boa heut morgen.... die halle wo wir gefeiert ham (500leute)
> am liebsten wäre ich gleich wieder heim :kotz:
> des männerklo.....bääää



hab mich erfolgreich gedrückt.... hab da doch lieber die küche geputzt  
später wurd des klo dann mim hochdruckreiniger gesäubert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

Klingt ziemlich exzessiv...


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## caroka (13. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nachdem Caro und ich die Endmontage vorgenommen hatten, wobei unter anderem auch der Gabeleinbau korriert wurde, haben wir dann noch eine Runde gedreht, die wegen der unterwegs aufkommenden heftigen Schauer dann aber kürzer ausfallen musste, als ursprünglich geplant...


Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wie herum so eine Gabel eingebaut wird. Ist schon nicht so einfach. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> boa heut morgen.... die halle wo wir gefeiert ham (500leute)
> am liebsten wäre ich gleich wieder heim :kotz:
> des männerklo.....bääää


Die unverheirateten p***** eben alle noch im Stehen.  



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin


Dicken Kopp?


----------



## Alberto68 (13. April 2008)

Holla chicas, holla hombres.....

da isser wieder zurück,  was ist denn hier für ein sch....wetter, ich bin sonnenverwöhnt, wie was das schon 8 tage lang in kurz/kurz radzurahren  

caro... hört sich an als ob du dir was neues zugelegt hast ?


----------



## rocky_mountain (13. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was machst Du eigentlich hier?




Das selbe wie du! Plauschen.... 

//Rocky


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> so erstmal Frühstück und dann mal ueberlegen was zu tun ist. Folgende Optionen stehen zur Wahl:
> 
> ...




Aaannnnnd the winner was 

Schneeschuhtour ohne Schneeschuh


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Achja der Grill ist auch wieder angeworfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja der Grill ist auch wieder angeworfen



Sach' doch das nächste Mal bitte etwas früher Bescheid


----------



## caroka (13. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Holla chicas, holla hombres.....
> 
> da isser wieder zurück,  was ist denn hier für ein sch....wetter, ich bin sonnenverwöhnt, wie was das schon 8 tage lang in kurz/kurz radzurahren
> 
> caro... hört sich an als ob du dir was neues zugelegt hast ?


Si Senor  
Sieht man sich mal wieder? 
Du bist bestimmt unverschämt braun, oder?  



rocky_mountain schrieb:


> Das selbe wie du! Plauschen....
> 
> //Rocky


Ich glaub eher Du amüsierst Dich über so gewisse Blondchen.....  Es sei Dir gegönnt. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja der Grill ist auch wieder angeworfen


Da fällt mir die Pizza ein. Wir schieben alle schon Kohldampf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Holla chicas, holla hombres.....



Hola Alberto, welcome back 

Ich würde mich wie bereits gesagt darüber freuen, bei hoffentlich bald besserem Wetter mal wieder eine Tour mit Dir zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die unverheirateten p***** eben alle noch im Stehen.



bei der nächsten Jahrgangsparty kommt en Schild ans KLO  
[ only 

 ]


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

*Böööörrrrrpppp*

Menu alla Casa die Stefano

Vorspeise: Bruschetta 
Hauptspeise: ein leckeres Stück vom Lamm (Nierstück) mit einer leichten Knoblauch Marinade 
dazu: leckere Kartoffelecken vom Grill mit etwas scharfen Öl, Paprika und einem Hauch von Curry. 
Plus einem Mischsalat mit einer Dijon Senf Vinaigrette
Zur Vorbereitung eines Frankreichurlaubes gab es dazu ein gut gekühltes 1664 
Zum Schluss noch ein Espresso mit einem leckeren Appenzeller

Die musikalische Untermalung kam von: The men they could't hang

Also ichbin satt


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei der nächsten Jahrgangsparty kommt en Schild ans KLO
> [ only
> 
> ]



wie wäre es denn damit


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn damit



jaaaa doch
ich brings beim partyausschuss mal ein


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. April 2008)

so
ich bin so hundemüd.... *gäääähn*
machts gut leute


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

nach iggy


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Haaaaalllllllllllllllllllooo

Auf dem Balkon wurde es mir jetzt doch zu frisch (13°) 

Naja noch das 1664 austrinken und dann geht es langsam, aber ganz langsam in Richtung Nachtlager


----------



## wissefux (13. April 2008)

gn8


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

Kurzer Excurs ueber die Wettervorhersagen in der Schweiz

1. Der Böögg (Der Grund meines Frei-Tages)
2. Die Muothtaler Wetterfrösche
3. Der seriöse Schweizer Wetterdienst

Die Schweiz ist halt anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. April 2008)

N'abend,

A. und ich waren noch in der Rhein-Main-Therme und sind nach vier Saunagängen jetzt ziemlich müde...

daher auch gleich wieder GN8


----------



## mzaskar (13. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> A. und ich waren noch in der Rhein-Main-Therme und sind nach vier Saunagängen jetzt ziemlich müde...
> 
> daher auch gleich wieder GN8



Rhein-Main-Therme   kenne nur die Taunus Therme und die in der Nord West Stadt


----------



## wissefux (14. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rhein-Main-Therme   kenne nur die Taunus Therme und die in der Nord West Stadt



moin !

rhein main therme ist relativ neu und liegt zwischen hofheim und kelkheim, eigentlich direkt an den toren hofheims. ein gemeinschaftsspaßbad der beiden städte.


----------



## caroka (14. April 2008)

Moin moin,


mzaskar schrieb:


> Rhein-Main-Therme   kenne nur die Taunus Therme und die in der Nord West Stadt





wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> rhein main therme ist relativ neu und liegt zwischen hofheim und kelkheim, eigentlich direkt an den toren hofheims. ein gemeinschaftsspaßbad der beiden städte.



Na da ist ja gleich die Antwort. Ich mag sie aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Na da ist ja gleich die Antwort. Ich mag sie aber nicht.



Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Rhein-Main-Therme und nicht die Antwort  

Wir finden die Saunalandschaft sehr schön und ich gehe nur deswegen hin, schwimmen mag' ich 'eh nicht. Früher bin ich öfter dort gewesen, auch weil ich eine Zeitlang Mitglied in dem zugehörigen Fitness-Studio war. Jetzt war ich schätzungsweise ein Jahr nicht dort.

Ein Kollege hatte mir den Tipp gegeben, dass es Sonntag abends dort recht leer sei. Das war gestern auch so, allerdings war das anwesende Publikum tlw. etwas Strange. A. meinte jedenfalls, dass sie gestern als Frau nicht alleine hätte da gewesen sein wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Rhein-Main-Therme und nicht die Antwort
> 
> Wir finden die Saunalandschaft sehr schön und ich gehe nur deswegen hin, schwimmen mag' ich 'eh nicht. Früher bin ich öfter dort gewesen, auch weil ich eine Zeitlang Mitglied in dem zugehörigen Fitness-Studio war. Jetzt war ich schätzungsweise ein Jahr nicht dort.
> 
> Ein Kollege hatte mir den Tipp gegeben, dass es Sonntag abends dort recht leer sei. Das war gestern auch so, allerdings war das anwesende Publikum tlw. etwas Strange. A. meinte jedenfalls, dass sie gestern als Frau nicht alleine hätte da gewesen sein wollen...



moinsen.....
also mein tag ist der montag abend ...da ist es auch meist recht leer und das stimmt das auch da öfters mal komische gestallten rummachen.... nähe geh ich da jetzt mal nicht drauf ein


----------



## Alberto68 (14. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Si Senor
> Sieht man sich mal wieder?
> Du bist bestimmt unverschämt braun, oder?




JA CARO ...ich kann es nicht verbergen das ich im urlaub war 
und nach weniger das ich dabei die ganze zeit auch noch in der sonne radgefahren bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> JA CARO ...ich kann es nicht verbergen das ich im urlaub war
> und nach weniger das ich dabei die ganze zeit auch noch in der sonne radgefahren bin



Ist ja fast zum RR kaufen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Moin Crazy


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...da ist es auch meist recht leer und das stimmt das auch da öfters mal komische gestallten rummachen....



Für M ist das mit den komischen Gestalten wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schlimm wie für F, obwohl ich selbst in Saunen auch schon seltsame Dinge erlebt habe


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Rhein-Main-Therme und nicht die Antwort
> 
> Wir finden die Saunalandschaft sehr schön und ich gehe nur deswegen hin, schwimmen mag' ich 'eh nicht. Früher bin ich öfter dort gewesen, auch weil ich eine Zeitlang Mitglied in dem zugehörigen Fitness-Studio war. Jetzt war ich schätzungsweise ein Jahr nicht dort.
> 
> Ein Kollege hatte mir den Tipp gegeben, dass es Sonntag abends dort recht leer sei. Das war gestern auch so, allerdings war das anwesende Publikum tlw. etwas Strange. A. meinte jedenfalls, dass sie gestern als Frau nicht alleine hätte da gewesen sein wollen...


 


Alberto68 schrieb:


> moinsen.....
> also mein tag ist der montag abend ...da ist es auch meist recht leer und das stimmt das auch da öfters mal komische gestallten rummachen.... nähe geh ich da jetzt mal nicht drauf ein


  


Alberto68 schrieb:


> JA CARO ...ich kann es nicht verbergen das ich im urlaub war
> und nach weniger das ich dabei die ganze zeit auch noch in der sonne radgefahren bin


  


wahltho schrieb:


> Für M ist das mit den komischen Gestalten wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schlimm wie für F, obwohl ich selbst in Saunen auch schon seltsame Dinge erlebt habe


   

Ei gudde wie?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für M ist das mit den komischen Gestalten wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schlimm wie für F, obwohl ich selbst in Saunen auch schon seltsame Dinge erlebt habe



erzähl, was waren das für dinge?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erzähl, was waren das für dinge?



 Hättste wohl gerne 

... erzähl' ich Dir, wenn wir uns da nächste Mal treffen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

@Mzaskar:

Kennst Du diesen Bike-Reiseveranstalter?

http://www.swiss-bike-tours.ch

Die Bike *& Gourmet *Woche Arosa hört sich nicht schlecht an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Mzaskar:
> 
> Kennst Du diesen Bike-Reiseveranstalter?
> 
> ...



Nee den kenne ich noch nicht hört sich aber in der Tat gut an 

Ich habe in diesem Jahr evtl. eine Tour mit meinen LBD ins Auge gefasst, Ende August nach Livignio .....

Aber wenn du und Almut mal Lust haben kann ich euch auch die Schönheiten um Gattikon zeigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber wenn du und Almut mal Lust haben kann ich euch auch die Schönheiten um Gattikon zeigen



 Gerne


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2008)

Bei mir läuft gerade so ein Bikefilm im Fernsehen .... ich glaub ich muss gleich nochmal, trotz Regen, aufs Bike.... das ist eh viel zu sauber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft gerade so ein Bikefilm im Fernsehen .... ich glaub ich muss gleich nochmal, trotz Regen, aufs Bike.... das ist eh viel zu sauber



 Stimmt - Du hast ja heute Frei-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2008)

nix mit draussen spielen 0° und Schneeregen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Hier bei uns hat es heute Nacht geregnet, der Regen hat gegen morgen dann aufgehört und ich bin trocken nach FFM gekommen. Seitdem ist es hier trocken, ziemlich mild und zwischendurch ist auch schon mal die Sonne 'rausgekommen...


----------



## caroka (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst die Rhein-Main-Therme und nicht die Antwort  .........


ja klar


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2008)

gude!

So Ärzte sind schon lustig  hab trotzdem keine Lust mehr ständig hin zu laufen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. April 2008)

http://lillianvernon.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/034172_M.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. April 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> http://lillianvernon.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/034172_M.jpg



hast das schon gekauft? 
sieht ja toll aus, besonders der knochen ist klasse. ich hab gar nicht gewußt das es den noch gibt, von dem hat mein opa immer geschwärmt


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

moooin

 hatten heut  sportüberprüfung ( Kugelstoßen)
9,50m waren für 15 LP nötig, und was macht îggi?? wirft 2 mal 9,45m; 1 mal 9.42m :mad


aber 14 punkte sind durchaus auch ok


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moooin
> 
> hatten heut  sportüberprüfung ( Kugelstoßen)
> 9,50m waren für 15 LP nötig, und was macht îggi?? wirft 2 mal 9,45m; 1 mal 9.42m :mad
> ...



oje, was machst du auch son kack


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> oje, was machst du auch son kack



 muss ich mich halt NUR mit 14 punkten abgeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. April 2008)

und auf wiedersehen - bis morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

N'abend Zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

guuude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

mzaskar und ich peilen übrigens für Samstag den 26. April zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr KH an - Wetter sieht bisher ganz gut aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> mzaskar und ich peilen übrigens für Samstag den 26. April zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr KH an - Wetter sieht bisher ganz gut aus



samstag bei mir generell....
no way


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> samstag bei mir generell....
> no way



Schade


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schade



der sonntag danach ebenfalls no way


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. April 2008)

so mich nervt irgentwie grad alles total an
bin weg
gn8 tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so mich nervt irgentwie grad alles total an



Was nervt Dich denn an?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (15. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## caroka (15. April 2008)

Moin moin, moin moin,

lohnt es sich, sich für Geld rund zu machen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> lohnt es sich, sich für Geld rund zu machen?



Kann man so einfach nicht sagen: Hängt davon ab für wieviel Geld, wie rund...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

So, mach mich mal nach FFM


----------



## Alberto68 (15. April 2008)

moinsen ....

boah bin ich erholt .... gestern noch mal sauna und die bein tun auch langsam nicht mehr weh ) 
das bekomm ich doch glatt wieder lust auf radfahren


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin, moin moin,
> 
> lohnt es sich, sich für Geld rund zu machen?


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Kann man so einfach nicht sagen: Hängt davon ab für wieviel Geld, wie rund...


 
Kommt wie Wahltho schon sagt davon ab. Ich denke man sollte es ins Auge fasse, wenn man sich dadurch längerfristig in eine bessere Position begibt. 

Hier war es schei**e kalt und eklig *brrrr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

... die Fahrt nach FFM war herrlich: Trocken, frische Luft, temperaturmässig etwas kühler als gestern aber ok


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kommt wie Wahltho schon sagt davon ab. Ich denke man sollte es ins Auge fasse, wenn man sich dadurch längerfristig in eine bessere Position begibt.



 Yepp - ich denke gerade für Berufs(wieder)einsteiger ist es einfach unvermeidlich, dass man am Anfang buckelt, bis man sich eine entsprechende Position verschafft hat...


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moinsen ....
> 
> boah bin ich erholt .... gestern noch mal sauna und die bein tun auch langsam nicht mehr weh )
> das bekomm ich doch glatt wieder lust auf radfahren


 
Glaube wenn ich aus der Sonne gekommen wäre, würde ich mich schwer tun bei diesem Wetter aufs Rad zu steigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

morsche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Alberto68 (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube wenn ich aus der Sonne gekommen wäre, würde ich mich schwer tun bei diesem Wetter aufs Rad zu steigen



JA aber wenn ich grade aus dem fenster schaue .... sehe ich blau .... ich glaub ich muss heute mal ne runde drehe......hoffentlich hät das wetter bis heute abend.... mist immer wenn es gut ist sitzt man auf der arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> JA aber wenn ich grade aus dem fenster schaue .... sehe ich blau .... ich glaub ich muss heute mal ne runde drehe......hoffentlich hät das wetter bis heute abend.... mist immer wenn es gut ist sitzt man auf der arbeit



 Hier in FFM scheint auch die Sonne, ich hoffe ja, dass es sich entgegen der Prognosen bis heute abend hält


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

@ Arachne

Es gibt ja mehere Fotodokumente von dir mit (auf) deinem Bike


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist nicht schön heute, dazu soll es in der Nacht wieder Frost geben und im Tessin gibt es Warnungen vor grossen Mengen Schnee .....

Irgendwie könnte es zumindest in den Tälern etwas wärmer und trockener werden .... ich geh mal zum Alpenzorro zum lesen, da scheint die Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

Hier ist das Wetter noch ok, war schonmal ne kleine Runde zum Aldi- Aufbackbrötchen kaufen, drehen 
Mal den iggi anklingeln ob der Lust hat zu fahren...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

hm, der iggi hängt noch in der Schule...


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier ist das Wetter noch ok, war schonmal ne kleine Runde zum Aldi- Aufbackbrötchen kaufen, drehen
> Mal den iggi anklingeln ob der Lust hat zu fahren...


 
Hast du Urlaub??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

Ist euch eigentlich bei Rezepten mit Nudeln schonmal aufgefallen das die bei den Nudeln total irre Personenrationen haben? 80-100g pro Person soll man kochen 
Das ist n halber Teller voll  wie soll ein normaler Mensch davon satt werden?
Ich bleib bei mind. 200g (ungekocht)  mit nem Päckchen Sahne als Soße 
Nur irgendwie passen die Klamotten in letzter Zeit so schlecht ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hast du Urlaub??



Richtig, damit ich das "tolle" Wetter so richtig auskosten kann   ....


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich bei Rezepten mit Nudeln schonmal aufgefallen das die bei den Nudeln total irre Personenrationen haben? 80-100g pro Person soll man kochen
> Das ist n halber Teller voll  wie soll ein normaler Mensch davon satt werden?
> Ich bleib bei mind. 200g (ungekocht)  mit nem Päckchen Sahne als Soße
> Nur irgendwie passen die Klamotten in letzter Zeit so schlecht ...


 
Das ist ein schlechter Witz oder für die Vorspeise 

Ich nehme meistens so 150  trockene Gramm + Sosse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

Ich hab mir heut mittag nach dem 20km zum Aldi sogar 250g trocken gegönnt  natürlich mit ner Sahnesoße. Muss aber zugeben das ich dann ziemlich voll war.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

So Projekt Single Speed ist gestartet  Hab mal meinen Rahmen aus dem Keller geholt, Innenlager reingeschraubt, Sattelstütze und Sattelmontiert und die Gabel reingesteckt 

Der Bruch, weshalb ich mir ein neues kaufen durfte 




Was man alles so im Keller findet




Das ganze Stück




Laufräder werden wohl "weisse industrie" Naben mit Mavic Felgen, 
Bremsen sind als Avid Single Digit geplant und der Rest mal schauen, wahrscheinlich ein Syntace Cockpit .....

Natürlich wird es auch noch geputzt vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So Projekt Single Speed ist gestartet  Hab mal meinen Rahmen aus dem Keller geholt, Innenlager reingeschraubt, Sattelstütze und Sattelmontiert und die Gabel reingesteckt
> 
> Der Bruch, weshalb ich mir ein neues kaufen durfte
> [Bild]
> ...



Der Sattel wird noch getauscht, habe irgendwo noch einen Flite rumliegen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. April 2008)

war zum Treppen Rattern mitm iggi, hab doch noch nicht alles verlernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So Projekt Single Speed ist gestartet  Hab mal meinen Rahmen aus dem Keller geholt, ....



 Geil, ein GT Zaskar - Kult pur !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

Ich bin gerade noch mit Berto eine schöne Runde gefahren


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geil, ein GT Zaskar - Kult pur !



Ein GT Zaskar LE um genau zu sein, das GT Zaskar (91) hängt noch in der Garage  .... das ist dann das nächste Projekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein GT Zaskar LE um genau zu sein, das GT Zaskar (91) hängt noch in der Garage  .... das ist dann das nächste Projekt



 Neid


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Ich wollt sie schon verschenken  Aber hab mich jetzt dazu entschlossen aus dem einen ein SS zu bauen und das andere möglichst mit Originalteilen bestückt an die Wand zu hängen. Eigentlich fehlt mir nur die Original GT Gabel ... zur Zeit steckt eine alte Judy DH (die rote) mit ELastomeren drin, auch ein Klassiker, aber leider etwas jünger als das GT ...... und ich trau mich nicht die Judy auseinander zu ziehen, ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie es um die Elastomere bestellt ist .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2008)

moin...


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. April 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. April 2008)

Ich sach auch mal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (16. April 2008)

Moin moin 

Mir geht es gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es gut.



Gut zu lesen


----------



## caroka (16. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gut zu lesen


Noch besser es schreiben zu können.


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Na dann auf, der Tag kann beginnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

mosche..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

morsche iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

vllt kann ich mir fürn 26. april kreuznach abends freinehmen....
demnach könnt ich dann den ganzen tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

soo aber nuuun
gehts ab in die Schule  tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt kann ich mir fürn 26. april kreuznach abends freinehmen....
> demnach könnt ich dann den ganzen tag



 Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du dabei wärest, dann pack' auch einfach noch den Crazy mit ein


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

bis zum 26. sind ja noch ein paar Trainingstage, vllt bin ich bis dahin dann auch fit  aber erst mal abwarten was der Doc am Freitagmeint...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

Moin Crazy, von Dir war gerade die Rede


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

mal ein "anti" MTB Video


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

habs schon gelesen 

wer hat eigentlich diese doofen 30sec erfunden?...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

Ich hätt' gestern abend fast noch völlig unbewusst ein fürchterliches Desaster angerichtet:

Ich bin vor A. ins Bett gegangen und als sie dann ins Bett kam lag ich im Halbschlaf auf dem Bauch. Ich hab' gar nicht mitbekommen, wie sie sich mir von hinten genähert hat, um mir einen Kuss auf den Hinterkopf zu geben...

... genau in dem Moment heb' ich ruckartig den Kopf, um mich auf die andere Gesichtshälfte zu legen und schlag' mit dem Hinterkopf voll gegen A. Nase, ...

... hätt' nicht viel gefehlt und A. hätte den nächsten Bruch gehabt  ...

... ist aber zum Glück wohl nochmal glimpflich abgegangen 

Trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

Glück im Unglück 
das kommt mir so bekannt vor, nur wars ne ganz andere Situation und nicht auf die Nase, sonsten auf die Oberlippe die dann fast durch war. Das waren noch Zeiten  da hab ich noch Fussball gespielt. 
Und zwar lief das so:
wir haben zwei gegen zwei gespielt, der andere (der mit dem Ball) ist gegen mich gelaufen, dabei umgefallen. Ich wollte ihm hochhelfen, lehne mich runter und der Kerl springt hoch. Hat mich dabei voll mit dem Hinterkopf auf der Oberlippe erwischt die dann fast von meinen Schneidezähnen durchlöchert wurde. Gab ne Narbe, allerdings (zum Glück) nur innen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

hier noch zwei kleine Eindrücke des Treppenrattern gestern mit iggi 
-klick1-
-klick2-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Gab ne Narbe, allerdings (zum Glück) nur innen.



Ne Na*r*be auf der Innenseite der Unterlippe hab' ich auch noch, weil ich als Jugendlicher mal mit 'nem Bekloppten auf der Dorf-Kirmes Auto-Scooter gefahren bin und dabei mit der Lippe voll vor der Haltestange gelandet bin...


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

@ wahltho

kannst du mir mal deine Emailadresse mailen? Hätte da einen Bericht ueber Hope aus einer schweizer Zeitschrift .... wenn es dich interessiert.

Gruss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ wahltho
> 
> kannst du mir mal deine Emailadresse mailen? Hätte da einen Bericht ueber Hope aus einer schweizer Zeitschrift .... wenn es dich interessiert.
> 
> Gruss



 Gerne - ich schick' Dir gleich 'ne PN


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

unterwegs 4 MB PDF dokument hoffe deine Mailbox kann das ab


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ne Nabe auf der Innenseite der Unterlippe hab' ich auch noch, weil ich als Jugendlicher mal mit 'nem Bekloppten auf der Dorf-Kirmes Auto-Scooter gefahren bin und dabei mit der Lippe voll vor der Haltestange gelandet bin...


 
ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen



Mir auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unterwegs 4 MB PDF dokument hoffe deine Mailbox kann das ab



Kann sie 

Vielen Dank für den Artikel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mir auch nicht


 
Jetzt seh ichs hatte wahrscheinlich einen Fleck auf meiner Brille


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

sooo wieder  daaaaa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt seh ichs hatte wahrscheinlich einen Fleck auf meiner Brille


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo wieder daaaaa


 
Schüler haben es doch wirklich gut. Erst lungern sie den ganzen Morgen in der Schule rum, um dann nach dem Mittagessen nichts mehr zu tun


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo wieder  daaaaa



guuude!

haste dein Auto? Wegen Probepacken für BK.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guuude!
> 
> haste dein Auto? Wegen Probepacken für BK.



neee
komm mal in so ca 90 min rüber dann vllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> guuude!
> 
> haste dein Auto? Wegen Probepacken für BK.



komm mal icq...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schüler haben es doch wirklich gut. Erst lungern sie den ganzen Morgen in der Schule rum, um dann nach dem Mittagessen nichts mehr zu tun



Sach nur nix gegen unsere Altersvorsorge


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sach nur nix gegen unsere Altersvorsorge


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Ob das was wird mit der Vorsorge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

N'abend zusammen, ...

... frisch ist es draussen wieder *brrh*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

jemand ne Ahnung was ich für einen Rock Shox mc3.3 aus 2006 noch bekommen könnte? Hab den seit das xc tot ist hier rumliegen und ich brauch den ja eigentlich nicht mehr. Verschenken möcht ich den aber auch nicht unbedingt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> jemand ne Ahnung was ich für einen Rock Shox mc3.3 aus 2006 noch bekommen könnte?



Stell' ihn doch in die Ebucht, ein Pearl 3.1 war letztens neu und sofort für 160 Euronen zu haben...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. April 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

Guds Nächtle

S.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. April 2008)

gude Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (17. April 2008)

moin !

kalt und trocken ist es draussen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

Moin, moin 

Danke für den Wettebericht, heute ist aber 'eh Auto angesacht


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Moin moin,

blauer Himmel......


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Wollen wir uns mal hier treffen?


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Gerne, doch halt ist mir etwas weit zum fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns mal hier treffen?



Ich mag' leider keinen Fussball


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mag' leider keinen Fussball



Das weiß ich doch. 
Ist aber bestimmt nicht schlecht, wenn man in einer Gruppe hingeht. Ich bin ja auch kein richtiger Fussballfan.


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

Mist, es gibt keine Karten mehr. 
Kann mir jemand zu zwei Karten verhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

Morschen!



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mag' leider keinen Fussball



da muss ich mich anschließen. Es gibt neben Rennsport wenig was ich langweiliger finde, vor allem in der Glotze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, es gibt keine Karten mehr.



Die Veranstaltung ist in fünf Tagen, Du bist doch wohl nicht ernsthaft erstaunt, dass es heute keine Karten mehr gibt, oder?


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

@ wahltho

war der Artikel interessant für dich? Fand ich in einem Magazin


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, es gibt keine Karten mehr.
> Kann mir jemand zu zwei Karten verhelfen?



check doch mal die lage des "stadions". vielleicht gibts da gute möglichkeiten als zaungast zuzugucken ... aber auch hier gilt dann sicher : früh sein und körpergröße sicher von vorteil  
die werden wohl kaum wegen der eintracht so einen hype machen wie damals bei den brasilianern in königstein und alles verbarrikadieren  

und ich mag fußball  , am liebsten wenn die bayern mal wieder eins verbraten kriegen. ist leider sehr selten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ wahltho
> 
> war der Artikel interessant für dich? Fand ich in einem Magazin



 Danke, ich fand' ihn sehr interessant, ich mag' gerne solche Artikel mit Hintergrundinformationen zu Firmen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Dacht ich mir 

Wenn ich daran denke bringe ich dir das Magazin mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

In irgendeiner Bike-Zeitschrift gab es auch mal so einen Hintergrundartikel über Rohloff, den fand' ich damals auch klasse


----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung ist in fünf Tagen, Du bist doch wohl nicht ernsthaft erstaunt, dass es heute keine Karten mehr gibt, oder?



Ich war nicht ernsthaft erstaunt nur wirklich enttäuscht. 
Dass ich im Moment nicht gut organisiert bin, dürfte dem aufmerksamen Beobachter ja nicht entgangen sein.


----------



## Alberto68 (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war nicht ernsthaft erstaunt nur wirklich enttäuscht.
> Dass ich im Moment nicht gut organisiert bin, dürfte dem aufmerksamen Beobachter ja nicht entgangen sein.



hier caro wie hat denn die Eintracht gestern gespielt ???


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

gude moije


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

Mahlzeit iggi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

moin!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

geht am sonntag ne tour?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

Auch Dir Crazy eine gesegnet Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geht am sonntag ne tour?



Könnt' gehen, wollte aber auch noch am w/e, entweder Samstag oder Sonntag, 'ne Runde mit A. fahren...

.. weiss nicht, ob das derzeit für Euch so spannend wäre, A. ganz langsam erst wieder anfängt


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Bääähhhhh, kaum wird es ein paar Grad wärmer, schwärmen die Mückenaus ..... pfui, husthusthust bäääähhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Könnt' gehen, wollte aber auch noch am w/e, entweder Samstag oder Sonntag, 'ne Runde mit A. fahren...
> 
> .. weiss nicht, ob das derzeit für Euch so spannend wäre, A. ganz langsam erst wieder anfängt


Vllt.fahr ich mit T. am Samstag auch eine langsame Runde. Wenn er nichts dagegen hat können wir zusammen fahren. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Bääähhhhh, kaum wird es ein paar Grad wärmer, schwärmen die Mückenaus ..... pfui, husthusthust bäääähhhhhhh


Immer unzufrieden....zu kalt, zu warm, zu viele Mücken......


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

is morgen irgentwas am laufen??
soll ja morgen ganz schön werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is morgen irgentwas am laufen??
> soll ja morgen ganz schön werden



Erstmal a......en


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2008)

ebenfalls gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2008)

ich auch#


gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Vllt.fahr ich mit T. am Samstag auch eine langsame Runde. Wenn er nichts dagegen hat können wir zusammen fahren.



 Warum nicht 

Hängt aber davon ab, wann ihr fahrt, denn A. muss erst noch a......n 

.. ich red' mal mit ihr


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

Morgen ist erstmal HOMEOFFICE  Am Samstag geht es in den Schnee (50cm Neuschnee diese Woche ) Und am Sonntag werd ich wohl mal etwas Radeln müssen 

@  Caroka

Die Mücken war einfach plötzlich, unerwartet und in Scharen da ... pfui Spinne Ich huste immer noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. April 2008)

ich sag auch mal gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2008)

na denn winkewinke geh mal in den Weinkeller


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2008)

moin !

vorsicht ist heute in unterliederbach geboten !
am kiosk ecke hunsrückstraße/heimchenweg hat es mich heute urplötzlich wie auf glattheis weggehauen   !
kann aber kein glatteis sein, da zu warm  
könnte öl auf der fahrbahn sein, konnte aber bei behumpeln der unfallstelle nix erkennen  

unfall ist als wegeunfall inzwischen vom arbeitsmed. zentrum aufgenommen. reha beantragt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vorsicht ist heute in unterliederbach geboten !
> am kiosk ecke hunsrückstraße/heimchenweg hat es mich heute urplötzlich wie auf glattheis weggehauen   !
> kann aber kein glatteis sein, da zu warm
> könnte öl auf der fahrbahn sein, konnte aber bei behumpeln der unfallstelle nix erkennen



 Ich hoffe Dir ist nichts passiert


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Dir ist nichts passiert



schürfwunde am rechten knie. nach der ärztlichen behandlung brennt es mehr als vorher. muß sogar nochmal in ner stunde zum check, da sich eventuell noch ein erguss bilden könnte. ich denke mal, dass da aber nix kommt.
wenn es kein wegeunfall wäre, hätte ich nix gemacht. bin schon schlimmer ausm taunus heimgekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schürfwunde am rechten knie. nach der ärztlichen behandlung brennt es mehr als vorher. muß sogar nochmal in ner stunde zum check, da sich eventuell noch ein erguss bilden könnte. ich denke mal, dass da aber nix kommt.
> wenn es kein wegeunfall wäre, hätte ich nix gemacht. bin schon schlimmer ausm taunus heimgekommen



:daumen Trotzdem gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. April 2008)

thanx


----------



## caroka (18. April 2008)

Moin moin,


mzaskar schrieb:


> .......
> @  Caroka
> 
> Die Mücken war einfach plötzlich, unerwartet und in Scharen da ... pfui Spinne Ich huste immer noch


Ihhhh......sowas mag ich auch nicht. 



wissefux schrieb:


> schürfwunde am rechten knie. nach der ärztlichen behandlung brennt es mehr als vorher. muß sogar nochmal in ner stunde zum check, da sich eventuell noch ein erguss bilden könnte. ich denke mal, dass da aber nix kommt.
> wenn es kein wegeunfall wäre, hätte ich nix gemacht. bin schon schlimmer ausm taunus heimgekommen


Na denn  
Ich habe meine Arbeit in der Küche unfallfrei überstanden.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Ei gude, bin in FFM eingelaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warum nicht
> 
> Hängt aber davon ab, wann ihr fahrt, denn A. muss erst noch a......n
> 
> .. ich red' mal mit ihr




A. gibt morgen schon eine Stunde Spinning und wäre daher eher am Sonntag für eine Tour zu haben...

Ich hätte auch morgen am frühen Nachmittag Zeit für eine Runde, aber das Wetter soll morgen ja nochmal einbrechen, wohingegen es Sonntag wieder schön sein soll


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 

mein Kopf fühlt sich noch so  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 an

@ Fux 
gut das dir nix schlimmes passiert ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mein Kopf fühlt sich noch so an



... 'nen bisschen lange im Weinkeller gewesen


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Greetz Crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

es gibt echt Untersuchungen die keiner braucht


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

guuuude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> es gibt echt Untersuchungen die keiner braucht



Untersuchungen medizinischer Natur?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Guudee iggi


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Untersuchungen medizinischer Natur?



genau die.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guudee iggi



gleich gehts looos  
 
biken!


----------



## caroka (18. April 2008)

Geniales Wetter.......und mein neues hat 'nen Platten


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

und tschüss


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Geniales Wetter.......und mein neues hat 'nen Platten



Wie datt denn schon? 

Hat A. Dich erreicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und tschüss




tschö mit ö


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

schaut was ich gekauft habe 





Möchte dieses Jahr das ein oder andere mal im BP ueben gehen. Und da ich weiss was eine neue Kauleiste kostet war das Ding aufjedenfall günstiger


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Geniales Wetter.......und mein neues hat 'nen Platten



must du b**** ähemm pumpen


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gleich gehts looos
> 
> biken!



Pah ich muss noch die Infrastruktur für eine neue Applikation planen 

Viel Spass euch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Isch mach' misch hier auch gleich fort...


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Und ich brat mir einen Fisch 

eine Forelle wohlgemerkt heute beim Biken gefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

... ich bin gerade von einer schönen Runde aus dem Taunus zurück, bin mal wiede einige Trails raufgefahren und hab auf dem Vic-Trail noch den LugXX getroffen (er runter, ich rauf) und hab' mit ihm ein Schwätzchen gehalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und ich brat mir einen Fisch



Guten Appo


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Danke, aber vorher noch das


----------



## Lucafabian (18. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke, aber vorher noch das


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2008)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich heute noch in der "Mâitre Chocolatier" (Lindt Sprüngli) Schokoladenfabrik war 
Ich weiss schon, warum ich dort nur selten vorbeischaue


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

guuuude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

morsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

heut war toll 

<Video>


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

also ich muss schon sagen, es war so richtig böse geil


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

seb. genau getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. April 2008)

gn8 @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. April 2008)

Na Ihr habt ja ne ausführliche Foto-Session gemacht  

GN8 @ALL


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. April 2008)

ich mach mich in die Koje, von den Trails träumen 
gute Nacht @ all


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2008)

moin !

hoffe, das wetter lässt mich nachher nach fbh kommen. noch ist ja schön trocken ...


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2008)

morsche. Irgendwie bin ich so ein ganz kleines bisschen erschöpft  vor allem im Nacken- Schulterbereich


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2008)

guuude


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2008)

nochmal herzlichen dank an wahltho für den *erstklassigen* rohloff support


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nochmal herzlichen dank an wahltho für den *erstklassigen* rohloff support



It was a pleasure


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist ja wohl ZK 

Bin gerade ein bisschen Spin-Trainer gefahren...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2008)

hab immernoch mein -->


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

So Winter ist fertig, Board wird jetzt gewachst und weggestellt .... Sommer kann kommen


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Achso Guten Tag


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2008)

moin stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Servus zusammen 

Ich werd' jetzt gleich mal mit A. in die Eisdiel und dann noch kurz ins MTZ


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin stefan



Den hatte ich schon um 7:00 

War um 9:00 schon auf dem Berg


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Eisdiele tönt gut ...... hmmm wo ist denn hier die nächste *kopfkratz*


----------



## wondermike (19. April 2008)

So. Nochmal Grüße vom Black Canyon Cafe im Suvarnabhumi Airport Bangkok. Hier gibt's WiFi Zugang umsonst und ordentliches Sushi, falls mal jemand vorbei kommt. Noch 4 Stunden bis zu meinem Flug. 

Demnächst dann auch wieder in einem Land in Ihrer Nähe...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So. Nochmal Grüße vom Black Canyon Cafe im Suvarnabhumi Airport Bangkok. Hier gibt's WiFi Zugang umsonst und ordentliches Sushi, falls mal jemand vorbei kommt. Noch 4 Stunden bis zu meinem Flug.
> 
> Demnächst dann auch wieder in einem Land in Ihrer Nähe...



guuuten Flug


----------



## wissefux (19. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So Winter ist fertig, Board wird jetzt gewachst und weggestellt .... Sommer kann kommen



na wenn du das sagst ...  

mein board ist auch frisch gewachst und steht in der ecke. wartet dort auf seinen ersten einsatz nach mittlerweile gut 3 jahren


----------



## wondermike (19. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuuten Flug



Danke. Werde jede einzelne der 12 Stunden genießen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Noch 4 Stunden bis zu meinem Flug.
> 
> Demnächst dann auch wieder in einem Land in Ihrer Nähe...



 Guten Flug und hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na wenn du das sagst ...



Ich hoffe aber auch, dass der Winter jetzt endgültig fertig gemacht hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Caro und ich werden wahrscheinlich früh irgendwann > 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen.

A. wollte eigentlich auch mit, ist aber jetzt verhindert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. April 2008)

Ich find das Wetter ziemlich mistig


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Hier nicht, Hier ist sonnig  

Aus diesem Grund geht es Morgen auf die erste Frühlingstour 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4687850&postcount=97

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Huch, muss den Grill anwerfen und mein schönes Nierstück vom Lamm auflegen, damit ich fertig bin mit essen bevor es mit dem gekicke losgeht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Na dann guten Hunger, klingt köstlich


----------



## Lucafabian (19. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So Winter ist fertig, Board wird jetzt gewachst und weggestellt .... Sommer kann kommen



man das hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht...gut das du es sagst...muß ich schleunigst erledigen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. April 2008)

Wir schauen gerade "Neues vom Wixxer" auf Premiere Direkt


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> man das hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht...gut das du es sagst...muß ich schleunigst erledigen



Nächste Saison Arosa wirst du ins Schwitzen kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> man das hab ich noch gar nicht gemacht...gut das du es sagst...muß ich schleunigst erledigen



dann mach mal hinne, sonst geht der winter hier ja nie rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8



moin


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir schauen gerade "Neues vom Wixxer" auf Premiere Direkt



prima, dann kommt der ja bald im free-tv  

lohnt er sich denn ? den 1. teil fand ich klasse


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Mensch Fux immer ist du vor mir 

GutenMorgen


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro und ich werden wahrscheinlich früh irgendwann > 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen.



So. Erfolgreich wieder eingeschwebt. Eigentlich könnte ich 11:00 fbh sogar noch packen. Werde mich aber wohl doch erstmal auf's Ohr hauen.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

@wahltho : schau nachher mal in deinen briefkasten. noch streikt die gelbe  post nicht


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So. Erfolgreich wieder eingeschwebt. Eigentlich könnte ich 11:00 fbh sogar noch packen. Werde mich aber wohl doch erstmal auf's Ohr hauen.



welcome back ...

9.30 uhr fbh ist angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : schau nachher mal in deinen briefkasten. noch streikt die gelbe  post nicht



ok, die post verspätet sich ...
9.30 fbh wurde gerade gecancelled   ...

ich dreh dann vielleicht ne kleine runde heute mittag in der sonne, so die sich denn endlich mal blicken lässt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

Guten Morgen Leute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : schau nachher mal in deinen briefkasten. noch streikt die gelbe  post nicht



Mach' ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich dreh dann vielleicht ne kleine runde heute mittag in der sonne, so die sich denn endlich mal blicken lässt ...



Kannst' ja sehen, ob Du Dich später Caro und mir anschliesst


----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro und ich werden wahrscheinlich früh irgendwann > 11:00 Uhr eine Runde ab fbh drehen.
> 
> A. wollte eigentlich auch mit, ist aber jetzt verhindert...


Ist dann heute nur Pflicht angesagt ohne Kür? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Huch, muss den Grill anwerfen und mein schönes Nierstück vom Lamm auflegen, damit ich fertig bin mit essen bevor es mit dem gekicke losgeht


lecker  



wondermike schrieb:


> So. Erfolgreich wieder eingeschwebt. Eigentlich könnte ich 11:00 fbh sogar noch packen. Werde mich aber wohl doch erstmal auf's Ohr hauen.


Das hast Du doch nicht nötig. 
Schön, Dich wieder wohlbehalten hier zu wissen. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Kannst' ja sehen, ob Du Dich später Caro und mir anschliesst


Das würde mich freuen.


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kannst' ja sehen, ob Du Dich später Caro und mir anschliesst





caroka schrieb:


> Das würde mich freuen.



da wir grade an der steuer sitzen, wird das sicher erst irgendwann heute mittag/nachmittag was werden ...
außerdem muß die kleine erst gaaaanz laaangsam wieder anfangen, ist ja schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren ...

die sonne läßt sich ja auch viel zeit heute


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. April 2008)

guuuude


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

so wieder zurück 875hm 38km und ab 1000 m hatte wir noch Schnee gefunden 


So jetzt in die Dusche hopsen, schick machen, Wimpern zupfen, Rouge auflegen und ab an den See ein schönes kühles leckers Weizen zischen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

... bin auch zurück, hab' 'ne schöne Runde mit Caro gedreht und wir waren hinterher noch mit A. und Filius in der Stammeisdiele 

Geiles Wetter draussen   

... und unsere Steuer hab' ich auch fertig und abgegeben


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Der Uebergang vom Wintersport zum Sommersport verlief reibungslos 
Gestern noch im Tiefschnee mit dem Brett zugange, heute eine nette Frühlingsrunde auf dem Bike gedreht und zum Abschluss noch 2 Weizen in der Sonne und direkt (direkt heisst, mann konnte quasi die FÜsse ins Wasser strecken  ) am See gezischt    
Jetzt noch Grill anwerfen, Kartoffeln vierteln, Salatsauce anrühren und 2 leckere Kalbsbratwürste mit Bärlauch draufwerfen 

Jiiipppiiiiayyeeehhhh mir geht es gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jiiipppiiiiayyeeehhhh mir geht es gut



    

Bei uns ist auch geniales Wetter, A. sitzt auf dem Balkon und wir gehen nachher noch lecker mit meinen Eltern zum Italiener


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Hört sich gut an 

Jetzt musst du nur dafür Sorgen, das sich das Wetter bis Samstag hält 

Grüsse und Guten Appo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du nur dafür Sorgen, das sich das Wetter bis Samstag hält



Hab' gerade nochmal geschaut, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, 21 Grad am Samstag


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Perfekt


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

sind grade zurück vom fuxtanz. allerdings auch erst kurz nach 15 uhr erst losgekommen und gaaaanz gemütlich gefahren.
auf dem rückweg haben wir noch den rh, sk (sorry fürs ausbremsen beim rekordversuch  ), f und ws getroffen  

für mich hat die sonne schon für kurz/kurz gereicht


----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bin auch zurück, hab' 'ne schöne Runde mit Caro gedreht und wir waren hinterher noch mit A. und Filius in der Stammeisdiele
> 
> Geiles Wetter draussen
> 
> ...


 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Uebergang vom Wintersport zum Sommersport verlief reibungslos
> Gestern noch im Tiefschnee mit dem Brett zugange, heute eine nette Frühlingsrunde auf dem Bike gedreht und zum Abschluss noch 2 Weizen in der Sonne und direkt (direkt heisst, mann konnte quasi die FÜsse ins Wasser strecken  ) am See gezischt
> Jetzt noch Grill anwerfen, Kartoffeln vierteln, Salatsauce anrühren und 2 leckere Kalbsbratwürste mit Bärlauch draufwerfen
> 
> Jiiipppiiiiayyeeehhhh mir geht es gut


Weizen wäre jetzt nicht schlecht.  Dann schau ich mal.....



wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' gerade nochmal geschaut, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus, 21 Grad am Samstag


Würd ja gerne mit......



wissefux schrieb:


> .........
> 
> für mich hat die sonne schon für kurz/kurz gereicht


Das wär mir noch zu kalt gewesen. Bin scheinbar ein Weichei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das wär mir noch zu kalt gewesen. Bin scheinbar ein Weichei.



Mir auch  - Dreiviertel Hose war ok


----------



## ratte (20. April 2008)

Moin zusammen,
ich hoffe, Ihr habt den Tag auch alle gut genutzt.

Nach einem nebligen, feuchten und arg schlammigen Morgen am Feldberg gab es heute noch einen schönen sonnigen Abschluss in Mörfelden. *klick*


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

hört sich gut an 

Hatte ebenfalls einen schönen Tag ..... s.o.

leider will der Film nicht laufen .... bin doch soooooooooooooooooooooooooo neugierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratte (20. April 2008)

Komisch, bei mir funktioniert's.

Ansonsten Copy/Paste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyH8lCLiJjw


----------



## Lucafabian (20. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir funktioniert's.
> 
> Ansonsten Copy/Paste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyH8lCLiJjw



bei mir funkst auch ....respekt


----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> ich hoffe, Ihr habt den Tag auch alle gut genutzt.
> 
> Nach einem nebligen, feuchten und arg schlammigen Morgen am Feldberg gab es heute noch einen schönen sonnigen Abschluss in Mörfelden. *klick*



Goil Radde, *fetten* Respekt!


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut


----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich ziehe meinen Hut



Seit wann fährst Du mit Hut?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Na du kennst mich eben nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na du kennst mich eben nicht



Zumindest noch nicht richtig


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Das kann man ja ändern 

Im Mai bin ich mindestens 2x in Frankfurt. Aber ich glaube da bist du in Frankreich?? Ich bin über Pfingsten in Frankfurt, wurde eingeladen und weiss noch nicht was genau geplant ist. Das WE danach hat meine ehemalige WG Mitbewohnerin B'Day da gibt es ne grosse Party.....


----------



## wondermike (20. April 2008)

Mein lieber Schwan. Echt nicht übel.


----------



## ratte (20. April 2008)

Danke, danke.
Nachdem ich meine Klappe letzte Woche so groß aufgerissen hatte, war ich dann diese Woche fällig.
Und nachdem ich heute morgen im Schlamm doch arg gewächelt habe, war so ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis ganz nett

@mzaskar
Gibts Hüte bei Euch schon aus Polystyrol?


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2008)

Nee 

es gibt nur dieses kleine Hutpotpourri


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir funktioniert's.
> 
> Ansonsten Copy/Paste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyH8lCLiJjw



Chapeau, ma chère!!!


----------



## wissefux (20. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Chapeau, ma chère!!!



dito  

thomas, du hast post


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> thomas, du hast post



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. April 2008)

ebenfalls gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. April 2008)

moin !

heute rechte milde +5 °c gepaart mit relativ viel gegenwind richtung ffm

sturzfrei ins büro gekommen


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

Moin moin,

es ist so spät und ich bin die Zweite?  
Wahlthooooo, wooooo bist Duuuuu?


----------



## fUEL (21. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> heute rechte milde +5 °c gepaart mit relativ viel gegenwind richtung ffm
> 
> sturzfrei ins büro gekommen


 

Hi Fux, Dein Knie sah ja gestern immer noch ramponiert aus. war wohl ganz schön heftig dein Sturz neulich.

Geile neue Schuhe 

Gruß Frank 

Ps gestern waren es 1490 hm und 56 km bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wahlthooooo, wooooo bist Duuuuu?



Hhhiiiieeerrrr 

Moin, der Filius hat doch Montags morgens derzeit immer erst zur Zweiten


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hhhiiiieeerrrr
> 
> Moin, der Filius hat doch Montags morgens derzeit immer erst zur Zweiten


Eine von meinen hat immer zur Ersten.


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

So, dann geh ich mal die IP wechseln.


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi Fux, Dein Knie sah ja gestern immer noch ramponiert aus. war wohl ganz schön heftig dein Sturz neulich.
> 
> Geile neue Schuhe
> 
> Gruß Frank



so schlimm find ich mein knie eigentlich gar nicht. wenn es wenigstens auf nem harten downhill passiert wäre  

ich hoffe mal, dass die schuhe etwas länger halten als meine alten 661. die sind nur noch für trockenes wetter tauglich, da die sohle mittlerweile etwas löchrig ist. plattformpedale setzen den sohlen halt doch heftig zu ... dafür gibts keinen cleat-verschleiß  

gestern hab ich noch gegrübelt : seid ihr beiden etwa vernünftig geworden und auf plattform umgestiegen   oder gibts die schuhe auch für klickies


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Guten Morgen 

Wollte nicht der 2te sein 

Was fahren jetzt immer alle nur noch mit den Plattformdingern rum ?? 
War gestern ganz froh bei 600 hm am Stück mit den Klickies .....


----------



## wissefux (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was fahren jetzt immer alle nur noch mit den Plattformdingern rum ??
> War gestern ganz froh bei 600 hm am Stück mit den Klickies .....



du bist halt nicht nur morgens zu spät dran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Och Menno


----------



## caroka (21. April 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder. 
Mein Sponsor kommt mal wieder nicht bei.  
Telefonische Anweisung: Im Mountainbikeforum schauen was am WE so alles passiert ist. Also erzählt mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

So auch in FFM eingelaufen, erstmals dieses Jahr in Kurz-Kurz


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> , erstmals dieses Jahr in Kurz-Kurz



und war es frisch


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder.
> Mein Sponsor kommt mal wieder nicht bei.
> Telefonische Anweisung: Im Mountainbikeforum schauen was am WE so alles passiert ist. Also erzählt mal.


 
Das war los 



wahltho schrieb:


> So auch in FFM eingelaufen, erstmals dieses Jahr in Kurz-Kurz


 
Nicht ganz .... kurz / kurz aber dann doch die Colibrijacke übergezogen



Hopi schrieb:


> und war es frisch


 
schon etwas, die heisse Dusche danach kam sehr gelegen


----------



## Hopi (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> schon etwas, die heisse Dusche danach kam sehr gelegen



Du alter Schneehase müsstest doch immun gegen kälte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> und war es frisch



Nein, es war nicht zu kalt für kurz-kurz


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Du alter Schneehase müsstest doch immun gegen kälte sein


 
Naja dafür gibt es in den Bergen Cafe Lutz oder Cafe Fertig 

weiss nicht wie die Auswirkungen beim Biken und vor allem am frühen Morgen sind


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, es war nicht zu kalt für kurz-kurz



ich bin lang kurz mit fleece über kurz und darüber noch ne schöne kuschelige jacke auf die arbeit gefahren. nachdem ich im auto die heizung angemacht hab wars dann grad richtig so


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin lang kurz mit fleece über kurz und darüber noch ne schöne kuschelige jacke auf die arbeit gefahren. nachdem ich im auto die heizung angemacht hab wars dann grad richtig so


 
Mädchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich bin lang kurz mit fleece über kurz und darüber noch ne schöne kuschelige jacke auf die arbeit gefahren. nachdem ich im auto die heizung angemacht hab wars dann grad richtig so



Du solltest mal mehr GA machen *duckundwech*


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mädchen





wahltho schrieb:


> Du solltest mal mehr GA machen *duckundwech*



   soweit kommts noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit kommts noch


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du solltest mal mehr GA machen *duckundwech*


 


Lucafabian schrieb:


> soweit kommts noch


 

Wenn ich dann mal mit nach Arosa nehme und er muss die Strecke bis zum Strelapass hochradeln


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

morsche


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Gudde Grazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Guude zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

muss ja gleich wieder in die schule 
also dann bis naher


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

moin iggi, geh mer joggen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

ah ok, du musst ja nochmal los...


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Das ist nicht gut:
_[aus 20min.ch]_
_Das Tiefdruckgebiet, das heute die Schweiz erreicht hat, bringt bis am Mittwoch viel Regen. Entlang des zentralen und östlichen Alpennordhanges werden Niederschlagsmengen von 50 bis 90 Litern pro Quadratmeter erwartet. «Das könnte vereinzelt zu kleineren Überflutungen führen, eventuell sogar zu Erdrutschen», warnt Reto Vögeli von MeteoNews. Als problematisch gelten etwa Flüsse in der Grössenordnung von Thur oder Töss. «Die grösseren Gewässer sind weniger problematisch», sagt Vögeli weiter. _
​Ob ich doch noch mal den Winter einläute?
_Das Tiefdruckgebiet bringt nebst Regen noch einmal eine grössere Menge Schnee in den Bergen. Die Meteorologen erwarten in Regionen über 1500 Meter bis zu einem Meter Neuschnee_​


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ob ich doch noch mal den Winter einläute?
> _Das Tiefdruckgebiet bringt nebst Regen noch einmal eine grössere Menge Schnee in den Bergen. Die Meteorologen erwarten in Regionen über 1500 Meter bis zu einem Meter Neuschnee_​




geht doch gar nicht, bist doch am we in bad kreuznach...da ist frühling..mediteranes wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> geht doch gar nicht, bist doch am we in bad kreuznach...da ist frühling..mediteranes wetter



 Für KH am Samstag ist Kurz-Kurz-Wetter angesagt, ab Mittwoch soll hier in der Gegend endgültig der Frühling ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Für KH am Samstag ist Kurz-Kurz-Wetter angesagt, ab Mittwoch soll hier in der Gegend endgültig der Frühling ankommen



Apropos KH am Samstag, bisher sind wohl Mzaskar, Iggi, Gresi und ich mit von der Party...

... Start wird wahrscheinlich wie gewohnt so gegen 10:00 Uhr in KH sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Hammerhart


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

oh mann was gibt es doch für gefährliche Chaoten .....

mir fehlen einfach die Worte .....


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos KH am Samstag, bisher sind wohl Mzaskar, Iggi, Gresi und ich mit von der Party...
> 
> ... Start wird wahrscheinlich wie gewohnt so gegen 10:00 Uhr in KH sein


 
du müsstest mir nochmal die Anfahrt an den Treffpunkt schicken ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du müsstest mir nochmal die Anfahrt an den Treffpunkt schicken ....



Treffpunkt ist hier 



Anfahrt würde ich über Eingabe von Nelli-Schmithalsstrasse/Rheingrafenstrasse ins Navi oder in einen der gängigen Routenplaner machen. Treffpunkt ist dort ein Waldparkplatz.


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Was ist ein Navi ?????


werde es schon finden .... irgendwie .... vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

*grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hammerhart


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

moin
sagt mal... was kann den eig in einer federgabel knacken=???


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin
> sagt mal... was kann den eig in einer federgabel knacken=???





     

     

    ​


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ​



des is sau der kack.....  lach net!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist ein Navi ?????
> 
> 
> werde es schon finden .... irgendwie .... vielleicht



Vllt. Routenplaner, z.b. bei www.aral.de


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Hab mir das ganze mal bei Map24 ausgedruckt, evtl. klaue ich meinem Bruder das Navi oder gleich den ganzen Wagen 

Können wir uns evtl. auf 10:30 einigen??? Der Routenplaner gibt mir für die kürzeste Strecke etwas ueber 2 Stunden an und für die schnellste 1:40.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Können wir uns evtl. auf 10:30 einigen???


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

n'abend

bin irgendwie recht fertig


----------



## Lucafabian (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> des is sau der kack.....  lach net!!!





also ne knackende gabel zu haben ist fast wie nen orden verliehen zu bekommen  

frag mal crazy der kennt sich aus...manchmal ist es auch der vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos KH am Samstag, bisher sind wohl Mzaskar, Iggi, Gresi und ich mit von der Party...


Ich würde ja gern  mitkommen, aber nach 5 Wochen Bike-Pause ist mir KH doch ein bisschen zu heavy.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> also ne knackende gabel zu haben ist fast wie nen orden verliehen zu bekommen
> 
> frag mal crazy der kennt sich aus...manchmal ist es auch der vorbau


ich würd den orden am liebsten gleich wieder abgeben 
wenns darum geht zu gucken wos herkommt... bin ich der spezialist
aber was es dann im einzelnen in der gabel selbst ist.... ham wir beide noch net rausgefunden


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern  mitkommen, aber nach 5 Wochen Bike-Pause ist mir KH doch ein bisschen zu heavy.



ach wooo 
bekommst a paar bundische billscher un dann geht das


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> a paar bundische billscher



Hä?    

Welche Sprache ist das denn?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Welche Sprache ist das denn?



MEINE  

wie wars im urlaub?


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> MEINE


Kriegen wir auch noch eine autorisierte Übersetzung aus dem Iggischen ins Deutsche?    


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie wars im urlaub?


Heiß.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. April 2008)

hier die übersetzung: bunte Pillen


ich kümmer mich mal um meinen Besuch  gute Nacht bis morgen


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich würd den orden am liebsten gleich wieder abgeben
> wenns darum geht zu gucken wos herkommt... bin ich der spezialist
> aber was es dann im einzelnen in der gabel selbst ist.... ham wir beide noch net rausgefunden



Einfach alle Schrauben lösen, oben festhalten unten ziehen und schauen was passiert 

Bei Hibike gibt es bestimmt ein Angebot für ne neue


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gern  mitkommen, aber nach 5 Wochen Bike-Pause ist mir KH doch ein bisschen zu heavy.



Das geht schon, einmal ist immer das erste mal und das tut meist etwas schmerzen 

Ich bin die Woche mit meinen 3 Brüdern zusammen und dann wird mein Vater noch 80 .... Ich hoffe ich bin wieder ausgenüchtert bis Samstag 

Also auf gehts ran an den Speck ähemmm KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das geht schon, einmal ist immer das erste mal und das tut meist etwas schmerzen



Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Kondition als um die Fahrtechnik. Mit den Spitzkehren stehe ich nämlich etwas auf Kriegsfuß.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Kondition als um die Fahrtechnik. Mit den Spitzkehren stehe ich nämlich etwas auf Kriegsfuß.



 ZEIT DIESEN KRIEG ZU GEWINNEN


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Es geht mir dabei weniger um die Kondition als um die Fahrtechnik. Mit den Spitzkehren stehe ich nämlich etwas auf Kriegsfuß.



Come on Mike, sei kein Frosch und fahr' mit  - ich würd' mich wirklich sehr freuen


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Come on Mike, sei kein Frosch und fahr' mit  - ich würd' mich wirklich sehr freuen



Hm. Mal kucken. Werde mal sehen, dass ich unter der Woche auf's Bike komme. Wenn ich dann noch weiß, wie rum ich aufsteigen muss, überlege ich's mir.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Mal kucken. Werde mal sehen, dass ich unter der Woche auf's Bike komme. Wenn ich dann noch weiß, wie rum ich aufsteigen muss, überlege ich's mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Mal kucken. Werde mal sehen, dass ich unter der Woche auf's Bike komme. Wenn ich dann noch weiß, wie rum ich aufsteigen muss, überlege ich's mir.



 Die Spitzkehren muss man ja nicht alle fahren - bin ich auch noch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Spitzkehren muss man ja nicht alle fahren - bin ich auch noch nicht



waaaaass 
vorerst trailverbot!!
ab in de keller und üben    

ich komm mit


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

Spitzkehren  

Ich hasse Spitzkehren .... in den Bergen hat man da immer so ein Bodenlosgefühl  

@ Mike würde mich freuen, dann bin ich nicht der einzige der das Rad um die Kehren hebt .....

So nun nochmal Stuntzi lesen und dann ins Heiabettchen und schöne Träume träumen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> waaaaass
> vorerst trailverbot!!



Im Keller sind aber keine Spitzkehren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Spitzkehren
> 
> Ich hasse Spitzkehren .... in den Bergen hat man da immer so ein Bodenlosgefühl



Naja sind ja maximal 17 Stück hintereinander, von der Lemberg-Hütte runter an die Nahe


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Keller sind aber keine Spitzkehren



be creative


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja sind ja maximal 17 Stück hintereinander, von der Lemberg-Hütte runter an die Nahe



höre jetzt schon das knacken meiner gabel  
bei jeder kehre *krrrrrrr*


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja sind ja maximal 17 Stück hintereinander, von der Lemberg-Hütte runter an die Nahe



freue mich schon  

jetzt nur noch den Mike überreden


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Im Keller sind aber keine Spitzkehren





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> be creative



Ich habe keinen Keller  

und beim Sponsor mögen sie es nicht, wenn ich mit meinem Bike zwischen den Tischen rumkurve


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

hofftl. bekomm ich Samstag frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hofftl. bekomm ich Samstag frei



Soll' ich mit Deinem Chef reden?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll' ich mit Deinem Chef reden?



naja dem is das im  grunde egal...
solange ich meine vertretung für den 18uhr gottesdienst hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja dem is das im  grunde egal...
> solange ich meine vertretung für den 18uhr gottesdienst hab



Ich kann ja mal meinen Erst- und Einziggeborenen fragen, aber das willst Du nicht wirklich


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> freue mich schon
> 
> jetzt nur noch den Mike überreden



Also: wenn Ihr alle versprecht, nicht zu meckern, wenn Ihr auf mich warten müsst, auch wenn ich jede Kehre dreimal probiere, lasse ich mich evtl. überreden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Leute ich sach jetzt mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also: wenn Ihr alle versprecht, nicht zu meckern, wenn Ihr auf mich warten müsst, auch wenn ich jede Kehre dreimal probiere, lasse ich mich evtl. überreden.



 Wir versprechen hiermit hoch und heilig auf Dich zu warten


----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja dem is das im  grunde egal...
> solange ich meine vertretung für den 18uhr gottesdienst hab



Tjaja. Der (mutmaßliche) Chef da oben ist nicht so tolerant...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tjaja. Der (mutmaßliche) Chef da oben ist nicht so tolerant...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Leute ich sach jetzt mal GN8



also ich dann auch
gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir versprechen hiermit hoch und heilig auf Dich zu warten



Und meckern? Was ist mit meckern?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und meckern? Was ist mit meckern?




MECKERN??? 


was ist das???  


jaaa wir versprechen was sie von uns wollen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und meckern? Was ist mit meckern?



 Wir versprechen hoch und heilig, dass wir nicht meckern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. April 2008)

Jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## mzaskar (21. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir versprechen hiermit hoch und heilig auf Dich zu warten



ich auch



wondermike schrieb:


> Also: wenn Ihr alle versprecht, nicht zu meckern, wenn Ihr auf mich warten müsst, auch wenn ich jede Kehre dreimal probiere, lasse ich mich evtl. überreden.





wondermike schrieb:


> Tjaja. Der (mutmaßliche) Chef da oben ist nicht so tolerant...



wir sind es 



wondermike schrieb:


> Und meckern? Was ist mit meckern?



ein wenig 



wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt aber endgültig GN8



juup ich auch 

obwohl ... neue Weinlieferung aus Spanien ... Burro Negro (2005) noch etwas jung aber schon lecker


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

moin !

der neue tag bringt milde 10 °C aber netten gegenwind aus grob südlicher richtung ...

wg kh : bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. ist halt immer ne lange tour mit an- und abreise ... und samstag muß ich meist irgendwas erledigen ...
wie lange hab ich noch bedenkzeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

Moin,



wissefux schrieb:


> wie lange hab ich noch bedenkzeit ?



Der Platz in meinem Auto ist noch frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der neue tag bringt milde 10 °C aber netten gegenwind aus grob südlicher richtung ...



Ich mach mich mal ab in kurz-kurz nach FFM


----------



## caroka (22. April 2008)

Moin moin,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'abend
> 
> bin irgendwie recht fertig


jaja.... 



wahltho schrieb:


> Im Keller sind aber keine Spitzkehren


Fahr doch einfach um Deine 17 Bikes.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

Ich lasse es Bike heute im Keller und nehme den grossen roten Wagen mit Chauffeur 

oder das kleine Schwarze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

Kurz-Kurz war wieder ok 

Leute der Frühling liegt in der Luft


----------



## caroka (22. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kurz-Kurz war wieder ok
> 
> Leute der Frühling liegt in der Luft



Yeahhhhh.........


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

Ich schwimme mal in Richtung Sponsor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich *schwimme *mal in Richtung Sponsor




 U P P S S 

Ist das Wetter bei Euch so schlecht


----------



## caroka (22. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich schwimme mal in Richtung Sponsor



Viel Spass!

Und ich mach mich mal los.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

juup siehe hier und hier. Das ganze wird oberhalb 1300 m zu Schnee und wird ca. 50 cm Neuschnee bringen. Aber zum WE soll es schön werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

unglaublich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

A. überlegt derzeit evtl. am Samstag doch mit nach KH zu kommen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

Das würde mich sehr freuen .... wir fahren ja keine Rennen  

Achja, hatte ich schon erwähnt, das es in der Schweiz  regnet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2008)

n'abend 

ich hab Muskelkater! Joggen ist bööse 

Nehm ich in KH das große weiche, oder das kleine schnelle


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2008)

Ich begebe mich mal an den Herd, mir was leckeres zaubern bevors mit dem Rad los geht


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Platz in meinem Auto ist noch frei





wahltho schrieb:


> A. überlegt derzeit evtl. am Samstag doch mit nach KH zu kommen.



na gut, ausnahmsweise würde ich den platz dann a. überlassen


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n'abend
> 
> ich hab Muskelkater! Joggen ist bööse
> 
> Nehm ich in KH das große weiche, oder das kleine schnelle


 
das grosse weiche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das grosse weiche




 Das grosse Weichei?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na gut, ausnahmsweise würde ich den platz dann a. überlassen




Zwei Räder gehen auf's Dach, vllt. würde ja eins ohne Laufräder in den Kofferraum passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2008)

hm, bei der jetzigen Uphillorientierten Besetzung wird die Wahl wohl aufs kleine schnelle fallen 
bergauf ist ja kein harter Trail dabei und bergab gehts auch eher gediegen, da sollte ich mit dem HT klarkommen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

juuuuchuu 
wenn ich glück hab, hab ich meine REBA bis samstag vllt wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

die leute von sport import sin echt richtig kompetent...
der werkstattmann hat mir sogar mal erklärt warum die gabeln immer knacken 
und zwar löst dich die verbindung zwischen gabelkrone und tauchrohr minimal, was dieses knackgeräusch erzeugt.... und es ist nichts sicherheitsrelevantes...


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die leute von sport import sin echt richtig kompetent...
> der werkstattmann hat mir sogar mal erklärt warum die gabeln immer knacken
> und zwar löst dich die verbindung zwischen gabelkrone und tauchrohr minimal, was dieses knackgeräusch erzeugt.... und es ist nichts sicherheitsrelevantes...



prima  , dann weiss ich ja bescheid, wenns an meiner reba auch zu knacken anfängt


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zwei Räder gehen auf's Dach, vllt. würde ja eins ohne Laufräder in den Kofferraum passen



ohne laufräder in kh  , ich weiss net ...  

muß erst noch nen termin mit dem gartenbauer abwarten. möglicherweise müssen wir am samstag uns noch terrassenplatten angucken. unter der woche kriegen wir das nicht gebacken ...


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

hallo!

ich habe mal eine frage: angenommen ich fahre durch ein vielbefahrenes Waldgebiet und überall liegen seit Monaten Äste herum, ist dann der Waldeigentümer haftbar wenn dann jemand über so einen Ast stürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (22. April 2008)

Wenn ich die Waldnutzungsverordnung richtig verstanden habe, bist Du  selbst schuld wenn Du den abflug machst.
Nur gedultet künstliche Sachen kann man dem Eigentümer anlasten.

Solltest Du also eine Shore sehen, bleib unten!

Wäre ja auch noch schöner wenn jeder der sich im Wald auf die 12 legt gleich noch klagen könnte. Dann wären wir nicht mehr weit von den blöden Amis weg


----------



## wondermike (22. April 2008)

Würde auch sagen, dass man im Wald mit Ästen rechnen muss.


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Waldnutzungsverordnung richtig verstanden habe, bist Du  selbst schuld wenn Du den abflug machst.
> Nur gedultet künstliche Sachen kann man dem Eigentümer anlasten.
> 
> Solltest Du also eine Shore sehen, bleib unten!
> ...



da finde ich das Rechtssystem vorbildhaft und für den normalen Bürger eine gute Sache um sich durchzusetzen.
Die Sache ist das es mich dem weg zur Arbeit zerlegt hat und gemeldet ist. Da werden dann einige fragen kommen und ich bin der Meinung das der Weg absichtlich nicht in dem Zustand gehalten wird wie der eigendlich sein sollte.
Der Weg liegt entlang von einem Anglersee der stark von FKK -Badegästen (inkl. Anhang) und Tauchern frequentiert wird. 
Ich denke und ahbe es auch gehört das die Angler da ein Problem mit haben und legen daher eine ganze Reihe von Ästen und Stämmen am Wegesrand um die Plätze unzugänglicher zu machen. Es ist auch der Angelverein der für den See zuständig ist (bin mir aber nicht sicher) und dafür Erlaubnisscheine erteilt.
Da ich Seeangler sowieso nicht leiden kann würde ich gerne mal die Rechnung von dem Schaden hinsenden und eine Anzeige starten.


----------



## Hopi (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> da finde ich das Rechtssystem vorbildhaft und für den normalen Bürger eine gute Sache um sich durchzusetzen.
> 
> NA DANN ZIEH DOCH HIN
> 
> ...






Jetzt sei doch mal ehrlich! Du fährst auf einem Weg der voller Hindernisse ist und fällst. Dann würde ich in dem Fall einfach sagen das Du einen Fehler gemacht hast. Tut mir ja leid das Du Dir dabei weh getan hast aber das passiert halt mal. Wäre Dir ein Auto in die Spur gefahren hättest Du mein verständniss für deinen Ärger. 
Aber frag doch mal Tillman, der kennt sich damit bestimmt noch besser aus.


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

Tempo zählt wohl nicht, wenn du vor deiner Haustür nicht dafür sorgst das der Schnee wegkommt bevor eine Oma drüberrutscht bist du für den Schaden verantwortlich und kannst nicht sagen das Sie hätte langsamer rutschen sollen.
Sicher ist es schwierig nachzuweisen aber es ist ziemlich offensichtlich das die Äste den Zweck dienen die Badegäste und Taucher zu vertreiben ( unter anderem werden große Baumteile mit vielen Ästen an das Ufer gelegt und ich kenne keinen Baum der im Wasser wächst!). Und komme mir ja nicht mit diesem typischen scheiss Ideologie die Dinge mit einer coolness zu regeln, im Moment geht mir nämlich der entstandene Schaden voll gegen den Nerv und wenn ich daran denke das so Angler oder Förster mit ihren Nazimethoden dafür verantwortlich sind dann bekomme ich wirklich unglaubliche Aggressionen.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Aber frag doch mal Tillman, der kennt sich damit bestimmt noch besser aus.



das würde ich auch vorschlagen  

ich persönlich käme nie auf die idee, jemand anderen für meine blödheit (sorry, nicht persönlich nehmen) verantwortlich zu machen. ist einfach nicht meine art.
wenn ich die ganzen rechtsstreitereien so aus presse + tv mitbekomme, könnte ich nur noch :kotz: 

bin erst letzten freitag auf dem weg zur a***** auf vermeintlich trockenem asphalt hingeflogen. ursache vermutlich noch ölreste eines vor der kurve frisch betonierten straßenabschnitts. war absolut nicht erkennbar und kam für mich völlig unerwartet.
pech gehabt. der fall ist als wegeunfall gemeldet, nur aus versicherungstechnischen gründen für die bg. im taunus hat es mich schon schwerer zerlegt und ich bin nicht mal zum arzt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> ... im Moment geht mir nämlich der entstandene Schaden voll gegen den Nerv ...



N'abend arkonis, schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen, was ist Dir denn passiert?


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Tempo zählt wohl nicht, wenn du vor deiner Haustür nicht dafür sorgst das der Schnee wegkommt bevor eine Oma drüberrutscht bist du für den...
> 
> ....ren Nazimethoden dafür verantwortlich sind dann bekomme ich wirklich unglaubliche Aggressionen.



pffffffffffffft!

das würd mir sicher auch gegen den nerv gehen...aber wenn du nun mal zu blööd zum fahren bist und dich dadurch erdest, selbst schuld!

und genau weil jeder meint klagen zu müssen darf ich als hausbesitzer wenn ich auf der arbeit bin und es anfängt zu schneien, anfangen zu zittern das sich bloß keiner vor meinem haus auf die nase legt...

ne für klagen hab ich kein verständnis..da geht  mir der hut hoch....und mit dem ausdruck nazimethoden wär ich auch vorsichtig...der trifft hier sicher nicht ganz zu.


----------



## wissefux (22. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und genau weil jeder meint klagen zu müssen darf ich als hausbesitzer wenn ich auf der arbeit bin und es anfängt zu schneien, anfangen zu zittern das sich bloß keiner vor meinem haus auf die nase legt...
> 
> ne für klagen hab ich kein verständnis..da geht  mir der hut hoch....



 

eigentlich müsste heutzutage jeder ne webcam vor seiner hütte installieren und diese im winter permanent im auge behalten, damit man bei einsetzendem schneefall sofort anrücken kann  

meine a***** ist nicht wirklich weit entfernt und dennoch kann es nämlich vorkommen, dass ich dort bei sonnenschein sitze und an nix böses denke, während zu hause grade die welt untergeht. umgekehrt kann es ebenso zutreffen.

früher (so 100 jahre + ) hätte es das alles nicht gegeben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Da ich Seeangler sowieso nicht leiden kann würde ich gerne mal die Rechnung von dem Schaden hinsenden und eine Anzeige starten.


Prima Idee!   Du legst dich unglücklich (?) wegen eines Astes hin und willst den Wegeigentümer verklagen. Vielleicht bekommst du recht, aber die Folge wird logischerweise sein, daß man sich dann an verschiedenen Stellen überlegen wird, ob Mountainbiker überhaupt da fahren sollen dürfen und sich entsprechende Maßnahmen überlegen. Genau so fing das in BaWü an. Da haben auch einige besonders schlaue Bike-Kollegen, die sich auf ´nem Trail geschmissen haben, den Wegeigentümer verklagt und Recht bekommen. Das Resultat ist, daß man in BaWü rechtlich auf keinem Weg, der schmaler als 2 m ist, mit dem Bike fahren darf. Damit wärest du dann auf so einem Weg rechtswidrig und damit unversichert unterwegs. Schönen Dank auch!!!


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend arkonis, schön Dich mal wieder zu lesen, was ist Dir denn passiert?



Ich würde es einen unglücklichen Sturz nennen, bin an einem Ast hängegblieben und dann ausgerutscht. 

@Luca
das ist eben so, es gibt nur einen Unterschied zwischen einem Trail und einem normalen Fußweg. Und ein Unterschied ob du mit einem normalen Straßenbike fährst oder mit 200 federweg. 
Von Klagen habe ich gar nichts erwähnt nur würde mir schon viel daran liegen das es zumindest eine Reaktion gibt weil es auch viele blöde leute gibt.
wenn es ich um einen unglücklichen Zusammenhang handelt wie einen technischen defekt handelt dann kann es mit einem Versicherungsfall in Ordnung sein aber wenn ich nunmal auf diesen Weg angewiesen bin wollte ich schon erwarten das der Weg in einem Zustand ist wo jeder so sicher fahren kann wie es ihm möglich ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2008)

du bist ja ein lieber kerl und dich hab wirklich nix gegen dich...


...nein, ich seh hier keinen unterschied...sicher ist es doof wenn du weißt das es die angler waren...aber wer im wald unterwegs ist, muß damit rechnen das da auch mal nen ast rumliegt...geh hin und wirf die äste auf die plätze an denen sonst die angler sitzen..vielleicht stolpert einer von denen drüber und fällt ins wasser...damit sollte es genug sein


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Prima Idee!   Du legst dich unglücklich (?) wegen eines Astes hin und willst den Wegeigentümer verklagen. Vielleicht bekommst du recht, aber die Folge wird logischerweise sein, daß man sich dann an verschiedenen Stellen überlegen wird, ob Mountainbiker überhaupt da fahren sollen dürfen und sich entsprechende Maßnahmen überlegen. Genau so fing das in BaWü an. Da haben auch einige besonders schlaue Bike-Kollegen, die sich auf ´nem Trail geschmissen haben, den Wegeigentümer verklagt und Recht bekommen. Das Resultat ist, daß man in BaWü rechtlich auf keinem Weg, der schmaler als 2 m ist, mit dem Bike fahren darf. Damit wärest du dann auf so einem Weg rechtswidrig und damit unversichert unterwegs. Schönen Dank auch!!!



das ist allerdings nicht dasselbe ob ich einen Trail zum Spaß befahre oder einen normalen Radweg der fahrlässig im schlechten Zustand gehalten wird um sich andere Nutzer fernzuhalten. Zum Klagen für 150 Eur würde mir es nicht ausreichen, wenn es sich aber um mehr handeln würde wie auch einen Personenschaden dann sicher schon und das könnte ich auch bei jedem anderen in einer solchen Situation verstehen. Das daraus automatisch solche Rechtskonstrukte folgen ist wohl eher die Ausnahme und dafür läst sich wohl auch kaum der Kläger verantwortlich


----------



## arkonis (22. April 2008)

@luca
ich sehe da einen Unterschied und zwar einen *ganz* großen.
Ich würde keinen Angler irgendwas vor die Füße legen, es könnten auch andere sein die sich daran verletzten. Wenn es Kinder in einem solchen fiktiven Fall treffen würde dann wäre das Geheule groß und die Täter würden am liebsten gehängt, sowas entspricht eher der Mentalität die sich zum Glück kein Jurist zu eigen machen würde (vielleicht aber andere Dinge die schwer nachzuvollzeihen sind). Ast hin oder her, die frage ist wer hat den Ast gebracht und nicht wer ist drübergefallen! Gute Nacht du Spießer


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> das ist allerdings nicht dasselbe ob ich einen Trail zum Spaß befahre oder einen normalen Radweg


War der Weg als Radweg markiert? Wenn nein, ist ein Weg ein Weg.



arkonis schrieb:


> Das daraus automatisch solche Rechtskonstrukte folgen ist wohl eher die Ausnahme und dafür läst sich wohl auch kaum der Kläger verantwortlich


Ba Wü war am Anfang. Kannst dir aber auch gern mal die Gesetzeslage im Siebengebirge und in Rheinland-Pfalz anschauen. Oder schau dir mal an, wie in der Werbung und auf allen möglichen Produkten die Gefahrenhinweise immer mehr werden. Wenn sich jemand irgendwo der Haftung entziehen kann, dann tut er das auch. Daher sollte man als potentieller Kläger überlegen, bevor man streitet, ob man und die Allgemeinheit auch wirklich einen Nutzen davon hat!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> @luca
> Gute Nacht du Spießer




du bist der spießer


----------



## wondermike (22. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> Ast hin oder her, die frage ist wer hat den Ast gebracht und nicht wer ist drübergefallen!



Selbst wenn den Ast jemand da hin gelegt hat, wäre es sehr schwierig, das nachzuweisen. Und auch dann bleibt es dabei, dass ein Ast (oder auch mehrere) etwas ist, womit man auf einem Waldweg einfach rechnen muss.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. April 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. April 2008)

Hi Arkonis,

schön Dich hier mal wieder zu lesen.  
Ich habe mir auch schon ein Band am Finger gerissen, weil ein großer Stein auf einer WAB lag und ich deshalb im Unterholz gelandet bin. .......dumm gelaufen und vorbei.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Selbst wenn den Ast jemand da hin gelegt hat, wäre es sehr schwierig, das nachzuweisen. Und auch dann bleibt es dabei, dass ein Ast (oder auch mehrere) etwas ist, womit man auf einem Waldweg einfach rechnen muss.





caroka schrieb:


> ...dumm gelaufen und vorbei.



 Seh' ich genauso


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

ich hab jetzt meine kleine eigene familien(bike)kutsche


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2008)

zeig her!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

das da in weinrot 
http://www2.autoki.com/auto/photo/0000/3983/Foto-0004.jpg


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

Na klasse da kann ich ja mal umziehen und du kommst dann zum Kisten schleppen und chaffieren  

Aufjedenfall passen da Räder rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na klasse da kann ich ja mal umziehen und du kommst dann zum Kisten schleppen und chaffieren
> 
> Aufjedenfall passen da Räder rein



   

ja die passen rein
war auch vorrausetzung 
und ich find als erstes auto ist das voll ok


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2008)

aufjedenfall *doppeldaumen*


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2008)

zu klein!
gu´ma: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4691136&postcount=2412


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zu klein!
> gu´ma: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4691136&postcount=2412




mal sehn bekomm ich auch hin
zwar nicht so aber es müüüüste gehn


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQVO29X9ko  ZU GEIL


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt meine kleine eigene familien(bike)kutsche



 Meine Glückwünsche zum ersten eigenen Auto


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## dschugaschwili (22. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PDQVO29X9ko  ZU GEIL


sehr witzig. leider lädt es sehr langsam...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. April 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> sehr witzig. leider lädt es sehr langsam...



jop...


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2008)

Guten Morgen ...... *ERSTER*....... 

So bin dann bald mal weg. Zuhause im Saarland werde ich wohl nur sporadisch ans I-Net kommen. Sollte sich etwas ändern wegen Samstag, bitte kurze SMS

Schönen Tag nocj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ...... *ERSTER*.......



sagg   

korrekt muss es aber "moin" heißen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Sollte sich etwas ändern wegen Samstag, bitte kurze SMS



 Klaro

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Moin moin, 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das da in weinrot
> http://www2.autoki.com/auto/photo/0000/3983/Foto-0004.jpg


Gratulation


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Heute morgen war es dann wie prognostiziert deutlich frischer und ein Windstopper-Jacke war angebracht 

... ansonsten aber einfach geniales Wetter


----------



## Alberto68 (23. April 2008)

holla die waldfee... 

was ein wetter heute ..... da werde ich doch nachher mal schnell aufs bike springen und mal ne runde fahren 


aber mal was anderes, er gibt von Gore die AlpX Shorts und von Vaude ne Spray Shorts  wer hat damit erfahrung ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ..... da werde ich doch nachher mal schnell aufs bike springen und mal ne runde fahren



Definiere nachher, vllt. könnten wir ja zusammen noch 'ne Runde drehen... 




Alberto68 schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes, er gibt von Gore die AlpX Shorts und von Vaude ne Spray Shorts  wer hat damit erfahrung ?




Ich hab' die Gore Alp X und find' sie sehr gut, ich glaube Arachne und andere hier haben sie auch und sind damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## fUEL (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> holla die waldfee...
> 
> was ein wetter heute ..... da werde ich doch nachher mal schnell aufs bike springen und mal ne runde fahren
> 
> ...


 

Gore Alp x short is prima, hab die als short und lang , die lange ist zu hoch im bund geschnitten, die kurze is top.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. April 2008)

danke für euere erfahrungen .... der unterschied ist nur die vaude koste die hälfte, darum meine überlegung.


@wahlto
kommt drauf an ich mach um 1600 uhr schluss und bin um 1630-1640 abfahrbereit.... muss um 1830 wieder zuhause sein ... passt das mit deiner zeitplanung ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @wahlt*h*o
> kommt drauf an ich mach um 1600 uhr schluss und bin um 1630-1640 abfahrbereit.... muss um 1830 wieder zuhause sein ... passt das mit deiner zeitplanung ?



Leider nicht  - Häng' hier bis mindestens 17:00 Uhr auf A***** 

Vllt Sonntag Vormittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> @wahlto
> kommt drauf an ich mach um 1600 uhr schluss und bin um 1630-1640 abfahrbereit.... muss um 1830 wieder zuhause sein ... passt das mit deiner zeitplanung ?



Da Wahltho nicht kann ......kann ich mit fahren? Ich möchte meinen neuen Sattel ausprobieren.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da Wahltho nicht kann ......kann ich mit fahren? Ich möchte meinen neuen Sattel ausprobieren.



ohhhh jetzt bin ich um 1700 uhr verabredet.... sorry zu spät gelesen 

anderes mal caro OK


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ohhhh jetzt bin ich um 1700 uhr verabredet.... sorry zu spät gelesen
> 
> anderes mal caro OK



Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich nach diesem Korb nochmal was mit Dir zu tun haben möchte.


----------



## Alberto68 (23. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass ich nach diesem Korb nochmal was mit Dir zu tun haben möchte.




klar willst du das !!! weil ich dich immer zum lachen bringe und dich den berghoch scheuche  ...und ausserdem fahr ich doch gerne hinterdir her


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> klar willst du das !!! weil ich dich immer zum lachen bringe und dich den berghoch scheuche  ...und ausserdem fahr ich doch gerne hinterdir her



Okay, alles verziehen......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2008)

sooo 
haben eben ma iggis auto beladen 
3 bikes +3leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

@Kater 

Der Sattel den Du mir verkauft hast ist super.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. April 2008)

@ wahltho...
wann wäre denn am Samstag bei dir Abfahrt?
hab noch ein kumpel von mir im gepäck.. demnach wären wir 3 + du, A etc


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> holla die waldfee...
> 
> was ein wetter heute ..... da werde ich doch nachher mal schnell aufs bike springen und mal ne runde fahren



Wollte ich heute eigentlich auch machen. Bin aber wegen einem    Stau erst um halb acht heim gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

N'abend Zusammen,

ich hab' noch 'ne schöne lange Tour durch den Taunus gemacht 

Wetter, Trails, ... es hat einfach alles gepasst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ wahltho...
> wann wäre denn am Samstag bei dir Abfahrt?
> hab noch ein kumpel von mir im gepäck.. demnach wären wir 3 + du, A etc



Wenn um 10:30 Uhr Start in KH sein soll, würde ich in fbh so um 09:15 Uhr, allerspätestens 09:30 Uhr losfahren wollen...

... ob A. mitkommt ist noch unklar, da sie nicht weiss, ob sie sich die ganze Tour zutraut und ihre Schulter nach einiger Zeit bike auch immer wieder weh tut


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Kater
> 
> Der Sattel den Du mir verkauft hast ist super.


Freut mich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wollte ich heute eigentlich auch machen. Bin aber wegen einem    Stau erst um halb acht heim gekommen.



Super-Shicendreck


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. April 2008)

ich verzieh mich mal in die Kiste, gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (23. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Super-Shicendreck



Soll bloß morgen einer schräg gucken, wenn ich um fünf die Biege mache...


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Freut mich.


Ich weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Ich sach denn auch mal GN8


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach denn auch mal GN8


Ich geh dann auch mal.


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach denn auch mal GN8



dito ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. April 2008)

Ketten GN8-Sage sozusagen


----------



## wissefux (23. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich geh dann auch mal.



dito dito ...


----------



## caroka (23. April 2008)

Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon erzählt wie genial mein Bike ist.  *träum*


----------



## Friendlyman (23. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich Euch eigentlich schon erzählt wie genial mein Bike ist.  *träum*



Hallo Caro,
was haste denn jetzt fürn Renner?
Erzähl doch mal

MfG W.


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (24. April 2008)

hat ein wenig getröpfelt, eigentlich so gut wie nix. ansonsten lauschige 7-10 °C bei leichter brise aus süd-westlicher richtung ...

@wahltho : kh wird leider nix  wie befürchtet müssen wir uns nochmal auf die suche nach terrassenplatten begeben ...
aber danke nochmal für das mitnehmangebot  

das wetter soll ja samstag 1a werden  . gut für kh, aber auch gut für taunus-trails. werde halt dann mal mittags gucken, ob der feldberg noch an ort und stelle ist. wer weiß schon, ob die webcam nicht gefaked ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. April 2008)

höchst meldet aktuell regen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## caroka (24. April 2008)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hallo Caro,
> was haste denn jetzt fürn Renner?
> Erzähl doch mal
> 
> MfG W.



HT
Hayes nine Scheibenbremsen
Shimano xt Schaltung
Fox SL80
Rest ist mir ziemlich egal


----------



## caroka (24. April 2008)

Upps,

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : kh wird leider nix  wie befürchtet müssen wir uns nochmal auf die suche nach terrassenplatten begeben ...



Sehr schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> HT
> Hayes nine Scheibenbremsen
> Shimano xt Schaltung
> Fox SL80
> Rest ist mir ziemlich egal



[Korinthenkackermodus]Kleine Korrekur: Die Gabel ist eine Fox *R*L 80[/Korinthenkackermodus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> [Korinthenkackermodus]Kleine Korrekur: Die Gabel ist eine Fox *R*L 80[/Korinthenkackermodus]



Ist bestimmt richtig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt richtig.



Sicher


----------



## Alberto68 (24. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt richtig.





wahltho schrieb:


> Sicher



Wahltho hat immer recht  

achso und moin noch ..... 

caro hätte doch gestern mit dir fahren sollen .... dann hätte es nicht so weh getan.... bin gestern 1,5 std ganz schön gescheucht worden ...kam mir vor wie im rennen....dafür hat das bier beim handball dann extragut geschmeckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Wahltho hat immer recht



  



Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... bin gestern 1,5 std ganz schön gescheucht worden ...kam mir vor wie im rennen....



Geschieht Dir Recht


----------



## Alberto68 (24. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geschieht Dir Recht



Na und  nur die harten kommen in den garten .....

ich hab wieder mal lust auf was neues bin grade am überlegen ob ich nicht mein HT (Restebike) überarbeite ...leicht und schnell ...ne bergaufwaffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich hab wieder mal lust auf was neues bin grade am überlegen ob ich nicht mein HT (Restebike) überarbeite ...leicht und schnell ...ne bergaufwaffe



 'Nen Hardtail hat was (insb. enormen Vortrieb ) und ist für die meisten Sachen im Taunus auch eigentlich völlig ausreichend


----------



## Alberto68 (24. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'Nen Hardtail hat was (insb. enormen Vortrieb ) und ist für die meisten Sachen im Taunus auch eigentlich völlig ausreichend



ja seh ich auch so.... und leicht .... hab da auch schon so ne traumvorstellung .... ne terralogic gabel  und vielleicht einen gebackenen rahmen  ...ne marta hätte ich noch im keller ... laufräder vielleicht von tune oder mavic.... wird wieder so ein stück für stück projekt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... wird wieder so ein stück für stück projekt



 So ein Projekt ist immer goil, das ist für mich ja gerade die Faszination am Biken: Die Kombination von Technik und Sport


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

Servus Jungs


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2008)

20°C sin am Samstag für KH gemeldet


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2008)

irgentwie tote hose


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2008)

Puh. Heute auch endlich mal wieder ein Ründchen gefahren. Eigentlich eher locker, aber jetzt bin ich trotzdem völlig platt. Aber schee war's.


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> irgentwie tote hose



Hey, ich tu' was ich kann.


----------



## fUEL (24. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hey, ich tu' was ich kann.


Thailand?? 
Auf wiedersehen mal miteinander  - bin ab morgen kurz nach halbacht auf dem Weg zum Lago- viel Spaß in KH.
 

und Tschüß 
Gruß Frank


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Thailand??
> Auf wiedersehen mal miteinander  - bin ab morgen kurz nach halbacht auf dem Weg zum Lago- viel Spaß in KH.
> 
> 
> ...



ebenfalls viel spaß


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. April 2008)

ich freu mich wien butterkeks auf KH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

N'abend zusammen, ... 

... hatte heute abend anderweitige Verpflichtungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (24. April 2008)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Magura?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand ein Entlüftungskit für Magura?



 Yepp


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich freu mich wien butterkeks auf KH



Ich freu' mich auch


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp



Hätt' ich mir ja denken können...  

Wird für Samstag aber wohl ein bisschen knapp.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wird für Samstag aber wohl ein bisschen knapp.



Lass' uns morgen mal telefonieren/PNen, auch wegen der Fahrt am Samstag morgen nach KH  

GN8


----------



## wondermike (24. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lass' uns morgen mal telefonieren/PNen, auch wegen der Fahrt am Samstag morgen nach KH
> 
> GN8



OK. Happy Schnarching.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (25. April 2008)

Moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

Das Moin Kettensagen-Massaker


----------



## Alberto68 (25. April 2008)

MORGEN IHR LUTSCHER 

wer will heute abend sich ein wenig auf dem Bike quälen ?? 

na so ab 1800Uhr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wer will heute abend sich ein wenig auf dem Bike quälen ??
> 
> na so ab 1800Uhr



18:00 Uhr ist mir heute zu spät, ich werde wahrscheinlich schon früher eine Runde drehen.


----------



## caroka (25. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> MORGEN IHR LUTSCHER
> 
> wer will heute abend sich ein wenig auf dem Bike quälen ??
> 
> na so ab 1800Uhr



Ausgerechnet heute kommt mein Ex zum Essen und wir haben eine Menge zu klären.  
Ein anderes Mal gerne.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2008)

Moin Moin Moin Moin 

War das anstrengend gestern, die ganze Verwandten die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat, habe sich als trinkfest und nach hause geh resistent erwiesen


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet heute kommt mein Ex zum Essen und wir haben eine Menge zu klären.
> Ein anderes Mal gerne.



Ab er nicht gleich das neue Nudelholz ausprobieren


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War das anstrengend gestern, die ganze Verwandten die man schon lange nicht mehr gesehen hat, habe sich als trinkfest und nach hause geh resistent erwiesen



Tja die liebe Verwandschaft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## Alberto68 (25. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr ist mir heute zu spät, ich werde wahrscheinlich schon früher eine Runde drehen.



wann fährst du denn ?? vielelciht bekomme ich es ja auch früher gebacken


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wann fährst du denn ?? vielelciht bekomme ich es ja auch früher gebacken



start 17:15
ende 18:15

hatte nur kurz zeit, mußte meine 30 km runde zum feldi + alden etwas schneller angehen  

ok, ich gebs zu, die zeit hat nur bis nfh gereicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wann fährst du denn ?? vielelciht bekomme ich es ja auch früher gebacken



Sorry, zu spät in bin schon zurück 

... bin wieder direkt von FFM aus in den Hochtaunus gestartet.


----------



## wondermike (25. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, zu spät in bin schon zurück
> 
> ... bin wieder direkt von FFM aus in den Hochtaunus gestartet.



Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich ordentlich ausgepowert, damit Du morgen  nicht immer so lange warten musst.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2008)

guuuude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. April 2008)

nabend!

das Auto is gepackt, ich freu mich auf morgen  

gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. April 2008)

@wahltho
so kurz nach 9 sind wir bei dir

gn8!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahltho
> so kurz nach 9 sind wir bei dir
> 
> gn8!



 Ok

GN8


----------



## wondermike (25. April 2008)

Ich hab' das Bike auch grade ins Auto gepackt. Allerdings ist wirklich Luft  in der vorderen Bremse  Hoffe mal, das klappt morgen....


----------



## caroka (26. April 2008)

Moin moin, 
ich wünsch Euch viel Spass in KH.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> ich wünsch Euch viel Spass in KH.



dito


----------



## caroka (26. April 2008)

Bei mir im Bad zwitschert es jetzt jeden Morgen. Wie sich raus gestellt hat, sitzt morgens immer ein Vogel am Luftschacht und begrüßt dort den Tag. Wie schön trotz fehlendem Fenster Vogelgezwitscher.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2008)

morrgäääään


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. April 2008)

soo noch ein paar brötchen schmieren un dann gehts ab zu seb 
bis dann tschöö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2008)

Mon, moin


----------



## arkonis (26. April 2008)

guten Tag zusammen, der förster hat jetzt reagiert und war sichtlich an einer lösung interresiert und hat ganz schnell das Totholz weggeräumt weil das eh keiner braucht und der sich nicht anhängen lassen wollte sibirisches Zustände mit den passenden Nutzern zu schaffen . So wie es ist wird das Stück Wald nicht gepflegt und da alles bald platt gemacht wird auch kein Geld mehr reingesteckt. Den Mist haben die Seeangler und Brennholzverwertern gemacht die das ungeschnittene Holz vom Wegesrand (und da liegen seit Monaten meterhoch ungeschnittene Holzabfälle) nehmen und quer über den Weg auf Handkarren schieben ohne darauf zu achten das die hälfte liegen bleibt.Wegen der Rechtsproblematik muss ich dem kater recht geben, im Moment blicke ich es halbwegs, allerdings bin ich der Meinung das es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Radfahrer und einem Mountainbiker gibt und das Recht als Radfahrer der sein Rad als Verkehrsmittel auf einem ausgezeichneten Weg nutzt höher anzusetzen ist als das vom Mountainbiker (das im Allgemeinen sowieso keinen Interessiert außer ein paar sportliche und die gemeinützige Radindustrie ) oder das von den Brennholzverwertern die es gerne warm haben wollen. Allerdings liegt das Problem ganz klar bei den Brennholtzverwertern die nicht darauf achten das das Holz von ihren Handkarren herunterfällt und bei den Förstern die nicht zwischen Verkehrswegen und Wirtschaftwegen unterscheiden und Unmegen von Totholz am Wegesrand ablegen von dort aus es auf die Wege gezerrt wird. Außerdem so unqualifizierte Äußerungen wie "zu blöd zum fahren" würde ich auch Vorsichtig sein da es wohl so ist das auch ein Mountainbiker kaum an einem Wald interessiert ist der nur für die Beforstung angelegt wird. Außer es gibt einen (außer Hopi ) der es gerne hat in ein paar Jahren durch Holzgestrüb zu fahren und durch tiefe Gräben von Reifenspuren.


----------



## ratte (26. April 2008)

arkonis schrieb:


> guten Tag zusammen, der förster hat jetzt reagiert und war sichtlich an einer lösung interresiert und hat ganz schnell das Totholz weggeräumt weil das eh keiner braucht und der sich nicht anhängen lassen wollte sibirisches Zustände mit den passenden Nutzern zu schaffen . So wie es ist wird das Stück Wald nicht gepflegt und da alles bald platt gemacht wird auch kein Geld mehr reingesteckt. Den Mist haben die Seeangler und Brennholzverwertern gemacht die das ungeschnittene Holz vom Wegesrand (und da liegen seit Monaten meterhoch ungeschnittene Holzabfälle) nehmen und quer über den Weg auf Handkarren schieben ohne darauf zu achten das die hälfte liegen bleibt.Wegen der Rechtsproblematik muss ich dem kater recht geben, im Moment blicke ich es halbwegs, allerdings bin ich der Meinung das es einen Unterschied zwischen einem Radfahrer und einem Mountainbiker gibt und das Recht als Radfahrer der sein Rad als Verkehrsmittel auf einem ausgezeichneten Weg nutzt höher anzusetzen ist als das vom Mountainbiker (das im Allgemeinen sowieso keinen Interessiert außer ein paar sportliche und die gemeinützige Radindustrie ) oder das von den Brennholzverwertern die es gerne warm haben wollen. Allerdings liegt das Problem ganz klar bei den Brennholtzverwertern die nicht darauf achten das das Holz von ihren Handkarren herunterfällt und bei den Förstern die nicht zwischen Verkehrswegen und Wirtschaftwegen unterscheiden und Unmegen von Totholz am Wegesrand ablegen von dort aus es auf die Wege gezerrt wird. Außerdem so unqualifizierte Äußerungen wie "zu blöd zum fahren" würde ich auch Vorsichtig sein da es wohl so ist das auch ein Mountainbiker kaum an einem Wald interessiert ist der nur für die Beforstung angelegt wird. Außer es gibt einen (außer Hopi ) der es gerne hat in ein paar Jahren durch Holzgestrüb zu fahren und durch tiefe Gräben von Reifenspuren.




OMG, vielleicht solltest Du auch noch den Weg Täglich mit Sagrotan reingen    
damit Du Dir nix einfangen kannst wenn Du dich mal wieder auf die 12 legst


Gruß Hopi (der nicht geputzte WABs braucht)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. April 2008)

N'abend,

die Tour in KH heute war echt genial 

Bin total platt und werde mich wohl bald ins Bett machen...

.. daher schonmal GN8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. April 2008)

nabend!
der Tag war geil! 

gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (26. April 2008)

Bin auch total platt. Aber ein Weizen muss ich schon noch zischen, bevor ich in die Heia gehe. 

War jedenfalls echt eine geniale Tour heute.


----------



## Maggo (27. April 2008)

gibts denn keine fotos??


----------



## arkonis (27. April 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> OMG, vielleicht solltest Du auch noch den Weg Täglich mit Sagrotan reingen
> damit Du Dir nix einfangen kannst wenn Du dich mal wieder auf die 12 legst
> 
> 
> Gruß Hopi (der nicht geputzte WABs braucht)



es soll leute geben die putzen ihr Rad mit Sagrotan


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> gibts denn keine fotos??



genau  

moin erst mal ...

seit ihr echt so spät erst heimgekommen  

ich hatte auch nen netten tag : vormittags platten aussuchen, mittags hecke pflanzen, nachmittags ne tour zum feldberg bei schönstem wetter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Moin 



Maggo schrieb:


> gibts denn keine fotos??



Mzaskar und Crazy haben fotografiert, die werden sicher noch Fotos reinstellen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich hatte auch nen netten tag : vormittags platten aussuchen, ...


Hast du dich fürs Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> seit ihr echt so spät erst heimgekommen



Wir waren in KH von 10:30 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr unterwegs...

... gestern Abend waren Wondermike, Luberon-Astrid, A., mein F. und ich dann in fbh noch beim Italiener, daher der späte Return-Post


----------



## caroka (27. April 2008)

Moin moin,



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du dich fürs Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden?


  

Ich bin gestern durch Frankfurt gefahren.


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

soooo
morgäään
war ein richtig fetter Tag gestern in KH....
sau geiles wetter..., trockene trails, nette Leute, schöne Gegend... und Auto is wunderbar gelaufen 

bei Gelegenheit gerne wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Ich überlege derzeit, evtl. am kommenden Samstag schon wieder hinzufahren


----------



## wondermike (27. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich überlege derzeit, evtl. am kommenden Samstag schon wieder hinzufahren



Mal sehen, ob der Schmerz bis dahin nachlässt.  

Kann mir jemand noch die Touurdaten (km, Hm, Fahrzeit) durchgeben?


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob der Schmerz bis dahin nachlässt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand noch die Touurdaten (km, Hm, Fahrzeit) durchgeben?



was fürn schmerz  

nur die harten kommen in den garten....


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du dich fürs Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden?



 am liebsten am stützrad  

anmerk. d. red. : es ging um terrassenplatten  

1. tagestour zum feldberg erfolgreich absolviert. jetzt geht´s lecker mittagessen und dann vielleicht nochmal auf die piste. mal schaun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was fürn schmerz
> 
> nur die harten kommen in den garten....



So ein zerschrammtes Knie macht schon ordentlich Aua. Können wir ja nächstes Mal auf dem Parkplatz an Dir ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

So Caro, A. und ich haben noch eine schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht 

Unterwegs haben wir dann noch den Kater getroffen, der Taunus ist echt ein Dorf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch die Touurdaten (km, Hm, Fahrzeit) durchgeben?



4:00 Stunden, 45,4 km, ca. 1.300 hm (hm aus dem Gedächtnis, habe diesmal das GPS nicht mitgehabt)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So ein zerschrammtes Knie macht schon ordentlich Aua.



 Gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Caro, A. und ich haben noch eine schöne Runde im Hochtaunus gedreht
> 
> Unterwegs haben wir dann noch den Kater getroffen, der Taunus ist echt ein Dorf



hmm, dann werde ich jetzt wohl keinen mehr treffen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2008)

moin, bin immernoch total gut drauf wegen dem Tag gestern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin, bin immernoch total gut drauf wegen dem Tag gestern



Ich auch 

Lad' mal die Bilder hoch


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hmm, dann werde ich jetzt wohl keinen mehr treffen



so war es denn auch ... 

@kater : 2 x x-trail, 2 x hochgefahren ohne absteiger oder pause


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... 2 x x-trail, 2 x hochgefahren ohne absteiger oder pause



 WOW - Respekt für die Leistung, ...

... aber natürlich noch mehr Respekt für das hippe Selbstzitat


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @kater : 2 x x-trail, 2 x hochgefahren ohne absteiger oder pause


Hab beim zweiten Anlauf zusammen mit Wolfgang wieder zweimal gepatzt. Genau so sinnlos blöde Stellen!   Werds aber sicher auch demnächst wieder probieren.


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde des zweirädrigen durch denWald geschepper 

Ich hab mal die Bildchen in mein Fotoalbum gepackt. Die als Appetithäppchen














Es war eine schöne Tour. Die Daten kommen gleich  muss noch Pizza bestellen dann gehe ich den Polar holen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

riiiiichtig fett


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2008)

Bin auch grad am Hochladen, die Bilder im Album werden ab jetzt also immer mehr


----------



## Zilli (27. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hast du dich fürs Vorder- oder Hinterrad entschieden?


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

schöne bilder habt ihr von bad kreuznach mitgebracht


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

@ Wondermike:

44.7 km
4 h 18 min
1229 Hm
Average: 10.4 km/h
Max: 40,3 km/h
Max Steigung: 21 %
Max Gefälle: 30 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schöne bilder habt ihr von bad kreuznach mitgebracht



 Yepp - Ein grosses Lob und vielen Dank an die beiden Fotografen :=


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Ein Lob an die Organisation .... perfektes Wetter ... perfekte Trails .... perfekter Tourguide .... klasse Truppe 

Gerne wieder


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab beim zweiten Anlauf zusammen mit Wolfgang wieder zweimal gepatzt. Genau so sinnlos blöde Stellen!   Werds aber sicher auch demnächst wieder probieren.



wird schon, bist ja noch jung   

wollte wolfgang nicht heute mittag einfach nur in der sonne chillen  alter heimlichtrainierer


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2008)

schöne pics  

werdet ihr jetzt auch zu treppenfahrern


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

die war da auf einmal .... unten stand ein junger ( evtl 8 Jahre) Einheimischer der schon etwas verstört aus der Wäsche schaute, ob der Verrückten die da die Treppe runter gerattert sind 

geh jetzt mal mein Tiramisu essen


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Lob an die Organisation .... perfektes Wetter ... perfekte Trails .... perfekter Tourguide .... klasse Truppe
> 
> Gerne wieder



dito


----------



## wondermike (27. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Wondermike:
> 
> 44.7 km
> 4 h 18 min
> ...



Danke. Bin immer noch total platt. Deshalb fand meine heutige Tour auf dem Sofa statt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> schöne bilder habt ihr von bad kreuznach mitgebracht



Ich war übrigens nicht abgefüllt, sondern hatte nur zwei doppelte Espesso direkt hintereinander 

... Du weisst doch: Ich bin Abstinenzler


----------



## Lucafabian (27. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens nicht abgefüllt, sondern hatte nur zwei doppelte Espesso direkt hintereinander
> 
> ... Du weisst doch: Ich bin Abstinenzler



dein stirnband macht aber irgendwie son eindruck   


ja ich weiß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Hat er von Keith Richards


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dein stirnband macht aber irgendwie son eindruck



Ich sach' ja zwei doppelte Espresso auf Ex direkt hintereinander


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

so ich geh dann mal auf den Balkon, da steht noch ein Glas Weiss Wein frisch importiert aus Frankreich, genauer gesagt Elsass (Alsace). Habe mich heute mal für einen Weisswein (Tokay Pinot Gris) entschieden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. April 2008)

und ich verzieh mich in die Kiste, gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

@*Plauschertour KH:
Ich habe mal ein paar Pics hier gepostet. Ich hoffe es stört niemanden .... wenn doch kurz PN


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. April 2008)

dieses grinsen will einfach nicht verschwinden 
hofftl. bleibts auch noch a bisserl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (27. April 2008)

Schöne Bilder von KH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (27. April 2008)

Gn8 Gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2008)

moin !

in münster hat es gaaanz leicht getröpfelt. ansonsten bin ich trocken bei milden 9,6 °C in höchst gelandet ...


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> in münster hat es gaaanz leicht getröpfelt. ansonsten bin ich trocken bei milden 9,6 °C in höchst gelandet ...



Soll ich heute auch radeln?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Eieiei......moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll ich heute auch radeln?



 Natürlich!


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Hab ich auch gerade beschlossen. Dann benutz ich mal wieder mein Deo im Büro.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gerade beschlossen. Dann benutz ich mal wieder mein Deo im Büro.



... warum nur im Büro?   

Ich mach' mich auch gleich auf Richtung FFM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

Moment wo waren wir ..... moin moin moin moin


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... warum nur im Büro?
> 
> Ich mach' mich auch gleich auf Richtung FFM



Ich bin von Sossenheim bis Rödelheim an der Nidda lang. Ein wundervoller Start in den Tag.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moment wo aren wir ..... moin moin moin moin



sehr gut.......setzen


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Ich glaub ich werd heute ein wenig die Trails im Taunus bergauf rocken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd heute ein wenig die Trails im Taunus bergauf rocken.



 Ich glaube, das tue ich auch heute abend, wenn das Wetter hält,...

... ab Mittag soll es ja Schauer und Gewitter geben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin von Sossenheim bis Rödelheim an der Nidda lang. Ein wundervoller Start in den Tag.



Ist ja auch genau mein Weg


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ab Mittag soll es ja Schauer und Gewitter geben


 
dito


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... warum nur im Büro?
> ............



......weil ich ohne Deo wie eine Lotusblüte dufte.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist ja auch genau mein Weg



Deswegen hatte ich es geschrieben. Doch leider haben wir uns nicht gesehen.   Gewitter heute Nachmittag........  ich dachte das Wetter bleibt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......weil ich ohne Deo wie eine Lotusblüte dufte.



... ach das war der schöne frische Duft gestern im Wald


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Doch leider haben wir uns nicht gesehen.



Leider nein, da hätten wir uns wohl irgendwo in Kelkheim verabreden müssen...



caroka schrieb:


> Gewitter heute Nachmittag........  ich dachte das Wetter bleibt so.



Es bleibt wohl warm, wird aber wechselhafter


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach das war der schöne frische Duft gestern im Wald


Was dachtest Du denn?  



wahltho schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> Es bleibt wohl warm, wird aber wechselhafter


Naja, es ist ja noch April.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......weil ich ohne Deo wie eine Lotusblüte dufte.




... mit Perleffekt oder ohne?


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... mit Perleffekt oder ohne?



Ich wußte, dass das kommt.  Habe aber früher damit gerechnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wußte, dass das kommt.  Habe aber früher damit gerechnet.



Sorry, mir fehlt noch mein 10:00 Uhr Espresso Dupio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry, mir fehlt noch mein 10:00 Uhr Espresso Dupio



Na wenigstens entschuldigst Du Dich.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Das dauert wieder bis mein Cheffe kommt.   
Ich kann erst weiterarbeiten, wenn die nötigen Hilfsmittel da sind.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, das meine Oberschenkel am Morgen noch etwas störrisch auf den ersten Anstieg reagierten


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ......weil ich ohne Deo wie eine Lotusblüte dufte.


 
Dann muss ich doch mal wieder durch den Taunuswald radeln und hoffen auf die Caro zu treffen. ...... Nur wann wird das wieder sein  

Denn hier riecht es meinstens nach Bärlauch


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt, das meine Oberschenkel am Morgen noch etwas störrisch auf den ersten Anstieg reagierten


Nein, das hast Du nicht. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ......... Bärlauch


Ohja, ich mach mal wieder Kartoffeln mit Bärlauchquark.


----------



## caroka (28. April 2008)

Jetzt ist ja wieder Spargelzeit....und Erdbeerzeit....und Rhabarberzeit.....
Mensch, ich hätte jetzt Lust auf Grüen Soße.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ja wieder Spargelzeit....



Ich hoffe auch, dass es bei uns in der Kantine ab kommender Woche wieder das Spargelmenü gibt


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

Heute gab es erstmal ein lecker Eis zum Nachtisch 

und ausserdem hat die Kantine draussen einen Grill aufgebaut und lecker Kalbsbratwurst gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute gab es erstmal ein lecker Eis zum Nachtisch
> 
> und ausserdem hat die Kantine draussen einen Grill aufgebaut und lecker Kalbsbratwurst gemacht


----------



## Alberto68 (28. April 2008)

TACH ihr Lutscher 

na das war ja mal ein WE, wie es sich gehört... 
3 Tage Biken, endlich kann man sich wieder über Autofahrer und Fußgänger ärgern und aufregen ...JUHU es wird Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> TACH ihr Lutscher
> 
> na das war ja mal ein WE, wie es sich gehört...
> 3 Tage Biken, endlich kann man sich wieder über Autofahrer und Fußgänger ärgern und aufregen ...JUHU es wird Sommer



Servus Berto,

Wie würde es denn morgen abend gegen 18:00 Uhr bei Dir mit 'ner Runde aussehen?


----------



## Alberto68 (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Berto,
> 
> Wie würde es denn morgen abend gegen 18:00 Uhr bei Dir mit 'ner Runde aussehen?



bis jetz würd ich sagen es klappt aber lass uns das morgen noch mal abstimmen, weis nich was in dem sauladen hier passieren kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ... aber lass uns das morgen noch mal abstimmen, weis nich was in dem sauladen hier passieren kann



Roger that


----------



## Alberto68 (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Roger that



dann lass uns morgen abend mal wieder etwas brakesliden


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

Hoffentlich haben die Wetterfrösche Unrecht ... zumindestens die 4 welche das schlechte Wetter vorhersagen ....


----------



## Alberto68 (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haben die Wetterfrösche Unrecht ... zumindestens die 4 welche das schlechte Wetter vorhersagen ....




Das gilt nur für die schweiz  hier gibt es einen tollen sommer


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2008)

und wahltho, nass geworden


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

ich aber 
und die Kette gerissen  , jetzt weiss ich auch was das Knacken am Samstag war .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich aber
> und die Kette gerissen  , jetzt weiss ich auch was das Knacken am Samstag war .....


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

Bürostuhlrennen


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bürostuhlrennen



und wer hats erfunden??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und wahltho, nass geworden



Eigentlich fast ausschliesslich von unten, weil ich heute morgen die Schutzbleche vergessen habe


----------



## wondermike (28. April 2008)

Der Wetterbericht verheißt ja mal wieder nix Gutes für die Woche.


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Eigentlich fast ausschliesslich von unten, weil ich heute morgen die Schutzbleche vergessen habe



daher hab ich die immer serienmäßig am a******rad dran  

warum hattest du es in hofheim so eilig und keine zeit zum plauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> daher hab ich die immer serienmäßig am a******rad dran



Tja, ich hab' halt eigentlich kein reines a*****rad 

Ich hab' zwar noch mein Riese&Müller Delite Grey mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger und SON, aber da ich ja meist abends noch n den Wald fahre, benutze ich das schon seit längerer zeit eigentlich gar nicht mehr... 



wissefux schrieb:


> warum hattest du es in hofheim so eilig und keine zeit zum plauschen



Hab' ich mich hinterher auch gefragt - Sorry, ich war heute unterwegs die ganze Zeit irgendwie noch in Gedanken von der A***** her, hab' irgendwie gedacht, Du wärst an der Stelle auch auf dem Sprung gewesen


----------



## $biketuner$ (28. April 2008)

zu der tour sag ich nur *FETT*  !!!! 
die trails sollten im taunus wachsen ....


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2008)

$biketuner$ schrieb:


> zu der tour sag ich nur *FETT*  !!!!
> die trails sollten im taunus wachsen ....



moin du sack  
hast es ja mal endlich geschafft hier was zu posten


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. April 2008)

so leute bin dann mal weg 
gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich mich hinterher auch gefragt - Sorry, ich war heute unterwegs die ganze Zeit irgendwie noch in Gedanken von der A***** her, hab' irgendwie gedacht, Du wärst an der Stelle auch auf dem Sprung gewesen



wäre ich in eile, hätte ich nicht angehalten  
hab mich eher gefragt, ob du mich einfach nicht erkannt hast ... war ja schließlich in zivil  

schwamm drüber. gn8, bis morgen früh um 8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. April 2008)

ei guuudeee ..... Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wäre ich in eile, hätte ich nicht angehalten



Sorry nochmal - Siehste mal wie absent ich war, ich dachte, Du hättest da schon gestanden und darauf gewartet eine Lücke im Verkehr zu finden, um wieder loszufahren   

Bis Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so leute bin dann mal weg
> gn8





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei guuudeee ..... Nacht



Nacht Ihr Säcke


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2008)

dito ...... geh dann auch mal zu Bette 

Morgen ist HT fahren angesagt  und das wahrscheinlich auch noch bei stark erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. April 2008)

Nacht Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. April 2008)

Morgen um neun Termin beim Oberguru. Projektreview. Immer eine ganz große Freude.  

In diesem Sinne, Gute Nacht....


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei guuudeee ..... Nacht


Was für ein grinsen...... wo oder mit wem nächtigst Du. 


wondermike schrieb:


> Morgen um neun Termin beim Oberguru. Projektreview. Immer eine ganz große Freude.
> 
> In diesem Sinne, Gute Nacht....



Nacht Mike 

Ich hatte eben Treffen vom Krabbelkreis. Ich bin jetzt wieder auf dem Laufenden was so läuft in Kelschem. Wenn ich nur wüßte was man davon glauben kann. Ich liebe es.


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sorry nochmal - Siehste mal wie absent ich war, ich dachte, Du hättest da schon gestanden und darauf gewartet eine Lücke im Verkehr zu finden, um wieder loszufahren
> 
> Bis Morgen



 erschreckend  , immer diese teilnahmslosen radfahrer im straßenverkehr  
bin doch vorher noch an dir vorbei gefahren, mit fetten taunustrails-aufkleber hinten drauf. als ich dich erkannte, wurde ich langsamer und macht mal den warnblinker an. keine reaktion  
also bin ich kurz rechts ran und hab gewartet, nur auf dich  ...

moin by the way ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Moin, Moin, Moin 



caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt wieder auf dem Laufenden was so läuft in Kelschem. Wenn ich nur wüßte was man davon glauben kann. Ich liebe es.



Du Tratschtante, DU


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Moin Moin 

Wahltho ist wieder vorgeprescht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erschreckend  , immer diese teilnahmslosen radfahrer im straßenverkehr
> bin doch vorher noch an dir vorbei gefahren, mit fetten taunustrails-aufkleber hinten drauf. als ich dich erkannte, wurde ich langsamer und macht mal den warnblinker an. keine reaktion



 Wirklich erschreckend 

Ich war wohl in dem Moment gerade gefangen in Reflexionen über den A******tag und in Tagträumen - leider nix sexuelles dabei


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich war wohl in dem Moment gerade gefangen in Reflexionen über den A******tag und in Tagträumen - leider nix sexuelles dabei



schade


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Tratschtante, DU



Eine Tratschtante mit Lotosperleffekt sozussagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schade



Aus meiner Sicht sogar sehr schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse:













S E L B S T Z I T A T ! ! !


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Moin moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> Moin, Moin, Moin
> 
> 
> 
> Du Tratschtante, DU


Das ist mein wahres Ich. 



wahltho schrieb:


> ...... Tagträumen - leider nix sexuelles dabei


Du lässt nach.....



wissefux schrieb:


> schade


Fux, wenn ich da was merke.   



wahltho schrieb:


> Eine Tratschtante mit Lotosperleffekt sozussagen


......sozusagen 

Mist ich muss schon wieder los.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

... ich bin schon wieder da in FRA


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

und ich in ZRH 

etwas angeschmoddert, aber der Regen hatte sich zum Glück davongeschlichen, so das eigentlich nur noch die Näse von unten rumsaute . Aber da ich ja manchmal ein Schutzblechfahrer bin hielt sich das zum Glück in Grenzen ....

Was labbere ich da eigentlich für ein unnützes Zeug   Ich glaub ich gehe erstmal zum z'nüni 

Wird Zeit für den ersten Kaffee und ein Schokkogipferli


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wird Zeit für den ersten Kaffee und ein Schokkogipferli


 
wurde ein Kaffee und ein Bircher Müsli   

und eine Selbstzitat


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben Treffen vom Krabbelkreis. Ich bin jetzt wieder auf dem Laufenden was so läuft in Kelschem. Wenn ich nur wüßte was man davon glauben kann. Ich liebe es.



moinsen 

na los caro.... raus mit den tratsch....was gibts neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

dieses Schul-i-net :-! mies lahm...das is sogar bei uns aufm Dorf schneller...


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin schon wieder da in FRA



gegenfrage wann bist du wieder zuhause 

wie schaut es heute abend ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> gegenfrage wann bist du wieder zuhause
> 
> wie schaut es heute abend ?



... also zu Hause bin ich erst heute abend nach der Tour mit Dir wieder 

Ich könnte so 18:00 Uhr, vllt. etwas früher, bei Dir sein


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... also zu Hause bin ich erst heute abend nach der Tour mit Dir wieder
> 
> Ich könnte so 18:00 Uhr, vllt. etwas früher, bei Dir sein




Brrrr kümmelspalter   das meinte ich doch 

gut dann machen wir das so wie das letzte mal ....18:30 komm vielelciht noch ein freund an der gundelhart dazu ... da könnten wir ja wie letztes mal erst mal über albertsweg zur gundel fahren und dann feuerfrei


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Wie wird jetzt scahrf geschossen und wer ist der Feind


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie wird jetzt scahrf geschossen und wer ist der Feind



der feind wohnt in dir und der gegner ist der nächste anstieg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Brrrr kümmelspalter   das meinte ich doch







Alberto68 schrieb:


> gut dann machen wir das so wie das letzte mal ....18:30 komm vielelciht noch ein freund an der gundelhart dazu ... da könnten wir ja wie letztes mal erst mal über albertsweg zur gundel fahren und dann feuerfrei







Alberto68 schrieb:


> ....18:30 komm vielelciht noch ein freund an der gundelhart dazu ... da könnten wir ja wie letztes mal erst mal über albertsweg zur gundel fahren und dann feuerfrei


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



was guckst du, he?


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Aaahh du meinst diese Gefühl das einen rechts abbiegen lässt sobald dort eine Beiz auftaucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aaahh du meinst diese Gefühl das einen rechts abbiegen lässt sobald dort *eine Beiz* auftaucht


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

ein unwissender 

kneipe = beiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein unwissender
> 
> kneipe = beiz



 Merci!


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ein unwissender
> 
> kneipe = beiz



des hab isch noch nie gehört das iss net hessisch 

aber danke falls ich mal in die schweiz komm weis ich bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

In der Schweiz sagt man auch "Beizli" ..... 

*Beiz* bedeutet: zum "einkehren"

in der Schweiz eine Kneipe, anderswo auch Beize, Beisl, Beisel (wienerisch), Baisel, Spelunke, für ein einfaches Gasthaus, Wirtshaus oder Restaurant


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> na los caro.... raus mit den tratsch....was gibts neues



Isch sach nix. 

Beiz kannte ich auch noch nicht. Ihr seid alle so klug.


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Jetzt mach ich mir erst mal einen Kaffee und hol mir Schokolade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2008)

guuude mosche...


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Isch sach nix.
> 
> Beiz kannte ich auch noch nicht. Ihr seid alle so klug.




Caro, das machen die extra.... schnell bei wiki geschaut und dann hier rumklug********n .... das wir wie die deppen dastehen


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Caro, das machen die extra.... schnell bei wiki geschaut und dann hier rumklug********n .... das wir wie die deppen dastehen


Achso....und ich hab geglaubt.....


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guuude mosche...



Moin Iggi und Kresi


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

@Berto und Wahltho
Wenn mein Ex nicht in einer Stunde mit Spargel vor der Tür stehen würde, würde ich bei Euch mitfahren.  
Warum fahrt Ihr immer wenn ich keine Zeit habe.


----------



## Alberto68 (29. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Berto und Wahltho
> Wenn mein Ex nicht in einer Stunde mit Spargel vor der Tür stehen würde, würde ich bei Euch mitfahren.
> Warum fahrt Ihr immer wenn ich keine Zeit habe.



Falsch caro die hast immer keine zeit wenn wir fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2008)

was läuft bei euch am 1. MAI? kommt jemand mit weißwürste àufm Feldi gucken mit anschließender Tour aufn Altkönig etc?


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Falsch caro die hast immer keine zeit wenn wir fahren


Jetzt bist Du aber kleinlich.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Berto und Wahltho
> ......
> Warum fahrt Ihr immer wenn ich keine Zeit habe.


 

Hmmm Hmmm das gäbe mir jetzt aber zu denken .....


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was läuft bei euch am 1. MAI? kommt jemand mit weißwürste àufm Feldi gucken mit anschließender Tour aufn Altkönig etc?


 
Würde ich ja gerne, leider zu weit weg 

Aber ich denke ich mach ne nette walking Runde auf den Berg .... gehe ins Beizli und schwanke danach nach Hause. 
Zum Glück habe ich meine Stöcke dabei


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Diese Tour würd ich dieses Jahr gerne machen

die habe viele schöne Sachen auf der HP


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

touren bei denen das profil oben anfängt sind was für mich.......sag mal was wenns soweit ist


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was läuft bei euch am 1. MAI? kommt jemand mit weißwürste àufm Feldi gucken mit anschließender Tour aufn Altkönig etc?


Das HT Rennen geht direkt an meinem Balkon vorbei. Aber mal schauen.....vllt fahre ich auch nochmal Richtung Hochtaunus. Kann aber nichts fest ausmachen. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm Hmmm das gäbe mir jetzt aber zu denken .....


Meinst Du? 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Diese Tour würd ich dieses Jahr gerne machen
> 
> die habe viele schöne Sachen auf der HP


Könnte man ins Auge fassen. Aber planen kann ich nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> touren bei denen das profil oben anfängt sind was für mich.......sag mal was wenns soweit ist



Wie kurzfristig kannst du denn freimachen und bekommst du die Erlaubnis für ein WE??


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Könnte man ins Auge fassen. Aber planen kann ich nicht.



Kurzfristig für ein WE wenn der Schnee weg ist ..... aber das dauert noch was


----------



## Lucafabian (29. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie kurzfristig kannst du denn freimachen und bekommst du die Erlaubnis für ein WE??




das wird schon irgendwie gehen


zwei wochen vorher sollt ichs aber schon wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2008)

Sobald ein Ende der Schneelage in Sicht ist 

MAn kann bei mir nächtigen und z.b. nach Chur shutteln dort eine nette Runde drehen und dann mal schauen was es für den Sonntag gibt


----------



## wondermike (29. April 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was läuft bei euch am 1. MAI? kommt jemand mit weißwürste àufm Feldi gucken mit anschließender Tour aufn Altkönig etc?



Ein Ründchen fahren könnte man ja schon. Das rollende Pharmalabor muss ich aber nicht unbedingt ankucken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das rollende Pharmalabor muss ich aber nicht unbedingt ankucken.



   Geile Formulierung


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Ründchen fahren könnte man ja schon. Das rollende Pharmalabor muss ich aber nicht unbedingt ankucken.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

So Berto und ich sind noch mit zwei Bike-Freunden von Berto eine schöne Feierabendrunde an Staufen, Judenkopf und Rossert gefahren 

Die Trails sind zur Zeit einfach genial  

Zudem eine seltene Konstellation: Vier Biker, drei Nicolai


----------



## wissefux (29. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zudem eine seltene Konstellation: Vier Biker, drei Nicolai



hätte ich heute keinen termin mit dem gartenbauer gehabt, hätten es noch mehr biker und nicolais sein können


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

wir, d.h. der iggi und meinereiner sind ne kleine Runde über die heimischen Trails gejoggt, war auch mal interessant  
aber da sind wir noch ganz schön unfit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hätte ich heute keinen termin mit dem gartenbauer gehabt, hätten es noch mehr biker und nicolais sein können



 Sehr Schade - Es könnte aber daraus durchaus eine regelmässige Runde ab Gundelhard(t), werden, dann vllt. beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

weiß jemand wo ich die Staubdichtung für ne Fox f100 herbekomme? 
dann würde ich die bei meiner mal zusammen mit dem Öl austauschen, die Garantie ist eh abgelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wir, d.h. der iggi und meinereiner sind ne kleine Runde über die heimischen Trails gejoggt, war auch mal interessant
> aber da sind wir noch ganz schön unfit



tz joggen 
morgen tut mir wieder alles weh


----------



## caroka (29. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ein Ründchen fahren könnte man ja schon. Das rollende Pharmalabor muss ich aber nicht unbedingt ankucken.





wahltho schrieb:


> Geile Formulierung





--bikerider-- schrieb:


>


Da häng ich mich dran. 
    



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tz joggen
> morgen tut mir wieder alles weh



selbst schuld


----------



## Maggo (29. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wir, d.h. der iggi und meinereiner sind ne kleine Runde über die heimischen Trails gejoggt, war auch mal interessant
> aber da sind wir noch ganz schön unfit



toxoholics??? shock therapy???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> weiß jemand wo ich die Staubdichtung für ne Fox f100 herbekomme?



Schau' mal bei Hibike: Gesamtkatalog -> Federgabeln -> Ersatzteile -> Weitere Hersteller -> Fox Dust Wiper 32mm für 22 Euro


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. April 2008)

danke 

so, verzieh mich dann mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> danke
> 
> so, verzieh mich dann mal ins Bett, gute Nacht



Gerne 

GN8 Crazy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. April 2008)

so ich bin dann auch mal weg  
also machts gut!
gute nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2008)

na gut, dann halt heute mal ein moin moin

aber nur, weil die kiste hier gestreikt hat ...


----------



## caroka (30. April 2008)

Moin moin moin, 

was für eine aufregende Zeit für mich.  
Ich würde das so gerne mal erzählen.  Ich platz fast.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> was für eine aufregende Zeit für mich.
> Ich würde das so gerne mal erzählen.  Ich platz fast.



Ich ruf' Dich nachher mal an


----------



## caroka (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich ruf' Dich nachher mal an



Ich bin heute Vormittag unterwegs. Aber ich denke es gibt dann viel zu berichten und morgen noch mehr.  Es läuft im Moment einfach nur genial.


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2008)

Moin Moin Moin Moin 

@ caro
freut mich von Herzen, dass es dir gut geht ...... und ich platze fast vor Neugierde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es läuft im Moment einfach nur genial.



Ich freue mich riesig für Dich


----------



## Miss H (30. April 2008)

moin Leute, 

weiß gar nicht mehr, was hier eigentlich abgeht, bei der Caro zwitschert es - oh man,  
bin gestern das erste mal nach 7 Wochen gejoggt, ging super, obwohl ich den Eindruck hatte, dass der Bluterguß noch ein bißchen in meiner Wade herumwabbert. Hab aber keine Schmerzen, aber ein bißchen Muskelkater, jetzt kann ich auch wieder auf mein Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> ...jetzt kann ich auch wieder auf mein Bike



 Dann mach' Dich mal fit für die Pfalz...

... aber lass' es langsam angehen


----------



## Miss H (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber lass' es langsam angehen



lass der Lady mal Zeit, hab schon alles im Griff und Hambacher hat mir Schonung versprochen, noch 30 Tage bis dahin, 

Caro, was ist los mit Dir? hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2008)

Hoi Missy, 

lang nichts mehr gelesen von dir ..... aber wie ich lese, geht es dir gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2008)

ei gude!

ich glaub ich mach mich gleich mal aufs Radl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> ich glaub ich mach mich gleich mal aufs Radl





Ich häng' heute u.U. noch bis spät abends in FFM ab, weil ich noch zwei TOPs in der heutigen Vorstandssitzung hab'


----------



## Alberto68 (30. April 2008)

TACH IHR LUTSCHER.


@Wahltho... war ne schöne Runde gestern abend, homogene gruppe, 
und ich hab ganz schöne berge ausgesucht 

und meine hinterradbremse geht auch wieder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @Wahltho... war ne schöne Runde gestern abend, homogene gruppe,
> und ich hab ganz schöne berge ausgesucht



War 'ne sehr schöne homogene Gruppe gestern und Du hast wirklich schöne Berge und Trails ausgesucht   



Alberto68 schrieb:


> ...und meine hinterradbremse geht auch wieder


----------



## Alberto68 (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War 'ne sehr schöne homogene Gruppe gestern und Du hast wirklich schöne Berge und Trails ausgesucht



Danke hat spass gemacht .... damit haben wir den Grundstein für den *neuen* *Dienstag* gelegt, geplauscht wurde gestern nicht so viel  hat wohl auch was mit dem Wegen und tempo zu tun gehabt  dafür gefahren um so mehr


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2008)

guuude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2008)

Ihr Raser ..... immer diese Mountainbiker die die armen Tiere und Rotsocken erschrecken


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2008)

guude Iggi ..... alles im Lot


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> guude Iggi ..... alles im Lot



alles bestens


----------



## caroka (30. April 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> ............
> 
> Caro, was ist los mit Dir? hab ich was verpasst?



Du weißt, ein Mann bringt uns nicht mehr zum Hüpfen. Ich freue mich über meine Unabhängigkeitserklärung.  

@ Berto und Wahltho der Profilneurotiker  

Achja, und wenn alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann bin ich Dienstags wohl dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2008)

gude, bin wieder hier, passend kurz vorm Regen heim gekommen und direkt meine Bestzeit fürn Feldi um 4mins verbessert  
leider gibts auch Materialschäden zu beklagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> leider gibts auch Materialschäden zu beklagen



  shice 

Lugga hatte doch letztens eine Kratzer im Standrohr selbst rausgeholt durch Schleifen, Polieren, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (30. April 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @ Berto und Wahltho der Profilneurotiker
> 
> Achja, und wenn alles so klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann bin ich Dienstags wohl dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.



klar nehmen wir dich mit aber ob wir dich wieder mit zurückbringen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> shice
> 
> Lugga hatte doch letztens eine Kratzer im Standrohr selbst rausgeholt durch Schleifen, Polieren, etc.



Hab das ganze jetzt mit 150er (feineres hatte ich nicht) Schleifpapier und danach mit dem Drehmel + Polierscheibe bearbeitet. Ich denk das wird so gehen...falls nicht, wird sich das wohl durch Ölverlust bemerkbar machen. Aber ich wollte die Dichtungen ja eh irgendwann tauschen, bei der Gelegenheit kann ich mich dann nochmal exzessiver drum kümmern.


----------



## wissefux (30. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gude, bin wieder hier, passend kurz vorm Regen heim gekommen und direkt meine Bestzeit fürn Feldi um 4mins verbessert
> leider gibts auch Materialschäden zu beklagen



sowas in der art war der todesstoß für meine mz  
reparatur nur durch austausch der tauchrohreinheit wäre fast so teuer gekommen, wie ne günstige vorjahresgabel ...

war auch grad aufm feldi und weiß jetzt wieder, warum ich den x-trail lieber hochfahre als runter : ist mit hardtail halt schon ne ganz schöne quälerei bergab


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2008)

Guten Abend 

Sch**** war das nass auf der Heimfahrt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

.. Ich hab' Glück gehabt, war mit meinen TOPs später dran und dann war der Regen durchgezogen


----------



## wondermike (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. Ich hab' Glück gehabt, war mit meinen TOPs später dran und dann war der Regen durchgezogen



Und? Was hat er gemeint, der Vostand?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und? Was hat er gemeint, der Vostand?



Zugestimmt, was sonst bei der perfekten Vorbereitung


----------



## wondermike (30. April 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zugestimmt, was sonst bei der perfekten Vorbereitung



Alles andere hätte mich auch schwer enttäuscht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Alles andere hätte mich auch schwer enttäuscht.



... und mich erst


----------



## Lucafabian (30. April 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab das ganze jetzt mit 150er (feineres hatte ich nicht) Schleifpapier und danach mit dem Drehmel + Polierscheibe bearbeitet. Ich denk das wird so gehen...falls nicht, wird sich das wohl durch Ölverlust bemerkbar machen. Aber ich wollte die Dichtungen ja eh irgendwann tauschen, bei der Gelegenheit kann ich mich dann nochmal exzessiver drum kümmern.



die behandlung der wunde mit schelifpapier ist nur bedingt zweckmäßig.
sie sollte sich ausschließlich auf die entfernung des grates der bei der wunderzeugung entstanden ist beschränken. den kriegst am besten mit nem extraharten feinen schleifstein weg. ne anständige lupe (25 fache vergrösserung) und viel licht helfen bei der begutachtung des ergebnisses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. April 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

Moin moin, ich frühstück jetzt erst mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin, ich frühstück jetzt erst mal.



11:30 Uhr fbh haste mitbekommen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

moorgään


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

werde hier gleich mim seb mal richtung feldi starten..
vllt sieht man sich ja 
bis denne


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 11:30 Uhr fbh haste mitbekommen?


Das habe ich mitbekommen.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> werde hier gleich mim seb mal richtung feldi starten..
> vllt sieht man sich ja
> bis denne


Das würde mich freuen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moorgään



moorgään oder morgähn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> moorgään oder morgähn?



zweiteres 

sind denke gegen halb 1 am fuchsi  

tschööö


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zweiteres
> 
> sind denke gegen halb 1 am fuchsi
> 
> tschööö



was mach ich mir eig son stress 
wenn ich jetzt gleich zum seb rüberroll ist der doch eh noch net fertig


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> zweiteres
> 
> sind denke gegen halb 1 am fuchsi
> 
> tschööö



Das werden wir nicht packen.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was mach ich mir eig son stress
> wenn ich jetzt gleich zum seb rüberroll ist der doch eh noch net fertig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das werden wir nicht packen.



Definiere "wir"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

So, ich geh' jetzt mal 'ne Stunde Trailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Definiere "wir"



 
mal sehn vllt wirds auch später

so ich mach mich dann....
schönen Tag euch allen 
tschöö


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2008)

Wer hat denn schon wieder das Wetter bestellt? Kann mal jemand die Heizung anmachen?


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wer hat denn schon wieder das Wetter bestellt? Kann mal jemand die Heizung anmachen?


Ja, macht mal die Heizung an.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Mai 2008)

ei guude wie
?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ei guude wie
> ?



Bestens 

Hab' eine gut einstündige Trailrunde rund um Staufen, mit Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Eppsteiner-Spitzkehren, Mannstein-Trail, etc. hinter mir - Die Trails sind in hervorragendem Zustand 

Was geht denn bei Dir heute?


----------



## Miss H (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo - und wieder dabei....

hab auch meine erste Runde WAB gemacht, mußte leider nach 14 km aufgeben - totalen Krampf in der Wade mit den Muskelfaserriß, aber es wird wieder....yeaaaaa, 
am Ende bin ich die Gundelhard runter gerast durch die Zuschauermenge . . . geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> Hallo - und wieder dabei....



 



Miss H schrieb:


> hab auch meine erste Runde WAB gemacht, mußte leider nach 14 km aufgeben - totalen Krampf in der Wade mit den Muskelfaserriß, aber es wird wieder....yeaaaaa,



Ich hab' dich gesagt Du sollst es langsam angehen 



Miss H schrieb:


> am Ende bin ich die Gundelhard runter gerast durch die Zuschauermenge . . . geil



 *mitdemerhobenenZeigefingerwink*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Wir (A., Caro, WM, Uwe50, Thomas und ich) sind auch von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunusrunde zurück 

Am Fuxi haben wir noch Crazy und Iggi getroffen und sind mit den beiden dann noch auf den Feldi und den X-Trail runter 

War sehr lustig und für alle war was dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir (A., Caro, WM, Uwe50, Thomas und ich) sind auch von einer sehr schönen Hochtaunusrunde zurück
> 
> Am Fuxi haben wir noch Crazy und Iggi getroffen und sind mit den beiden dann noch auf den Feldi und den X-Trail runter
> 
> War sehr lustig und für alle war was dabei



  
auch wieder da....

warn dann bei uns heute 49km auf 1400hm   +ne menge geile trails  und dann noch die netten leute


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab's auch wieder auf mein geliebtes Sofa geschafft. War wieder ein total nettes Ründchen  heute. Im Fernsehen läuft Snooker. Da werde ich bestimmt demnächst einratzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...  +ne menge geile trails



 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ... und dann noch die netten leute


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

war einfach nur super heute 

Das Höhenprofil würde lustig aussehen  Feldi, Alde, Feldi, Glaskopf?, Atzelberg


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> war einfach nur super heute
> 
> Das Höhenprofil würde lustig aussehen  Feldi, Alde, Feldi, *Glaskopf*?, Atzelberg



neeee
immernoch eichkopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> neeee
> immernoch eichkopf



 Der Glaskopf ist bei Glashütten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> war einfach nur super heute



Wir sind dann noch die Schneise vom Kleinen Feldi zum Fuxi und danach den Haustrail 'runtergehämmert...

... Abschluss war dann der Bahn-Trail


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Glaskopf ist bei Glashütten



eben 


sooo
jetzt gibts erstmal Kääääääsebockwürste 
unter 4stück läuft nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> eben
> 
> 
> sooo
> ...



 Guten Appo - ich schmeiss' auch bald den Grill an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Ähh Moment...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... K-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... nur noch 13 Posts!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

och neee

hab doch hunger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Iiiiggggiiiii!!!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

muss sebastian eben noch bissi warten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Geht doch schnell


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

ohje ohje
das kommt mir so bekannt vor....
wir 2 und k-frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Naja die paar Minuten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würd's Dir ja gönnen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Jugend vor Schönheit


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

magen, SEI RUHIG !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... jetzt lauert er wieder ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jugend vor Schönheit


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

immer diese 30sec


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... und jetzt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

uuund voll daneben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

... kannst Essen machen gehen, schöne Grüße an Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

soo glückwunsch 
jetzt muss ich aber was essen sonst fall ich vom fleisch


----------



## wissefux (1. Mai 2008)

mist verdammter  

glückwunsch, wahltho  
was hastn mit der caro gemacht  , die sah so glücklich aus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

wie hinterhältig, ich steh in der Küche und mach Nudelsalat und hier knacken sie heimlich das erste K 

so, jetzt wird gegrillt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist verdammter





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wie hinterhältig, ich steh in der Küche und mach Nudelsalat und hier knacken sie heimlich das erste K



 Wer zu spät kommt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> was hastn mit der caro gemacht  , die sah so glücklich aus


----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2008)

Mann Mann Mann. Kaum  macht man mal eine Sekunde lang die Augen zu...


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> war einfach nur super heute
> 
> Das Höhenprofil würde lustig aussehen  Feldi, Alde, Feldi, Eichkopf, Atzelberg


 



wissefux schrieb:


> mist verdammter
> 
> glückwunsch, wahltho
> was hastn mit der caro gemacht  , die sah so glücklich aus


Vom Feldi runter nur Trails.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

Jetzt hab ich soviel vom Grillen hier gelesen, da hab ich doch glatt Hunger bekommen. 
Dann werd ich mir mal was besorgen.


----------



## caroka (1. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann. Kaum  macht man mal eine Sekunde lang die Augen zu...



Obwohl es heute nicht anstrengend war bin ich total müde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Obwohl es heute nicht anstrengend war bin ich total müde.



Ich bin schon wieder einigermaßen wach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Obwohl es heute nicht anstrengend war bin ich total müde.



Geht mir genauso, macht die viele frische Luft und die Sonne


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

**bäuerchen**


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

n bissi platt bin ich auch, ich glaub ich verzichte auf Sport treiben - zumindest bis morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> n bissi platt bin ich auch, ich glaub ich verzichte auf Sport treiben - zumindest bis morgen



morgen...
1std joggen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> **bäuerchen**



 Bauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen...
> 1std joggen



was hälst du von zweimal um den Nickel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> **bäuerchen**





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bauer




Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was hälst du von zweimal um den Nickel?



willst du mich umbringen   
mal sehn


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Mai 2008)

so bin dann mal weg 
gn8 @ all


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Mai 2008)

ich verzieh mich mal vor den Fernseher und im Anschluss ins Bett, gute Nacht allseits


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

Ich sag' auch GN8


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2008)

Einen schönen guten Abend zusammen.
Wie ich lesen konnte, war der Tag auch hier entgegen aller Wetterprognosen ausgesprochen angenehm.

Wir hatten uns heute mal nach Winterberg getraut und ich muss sagen   
Der Ansturm hielt sich in Grenzen, das Wetter war super klasse und für ein Abendessen mit Sauerlandblick in der Abendsonne hat es auch noch gereicht.  Das wird definitv nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein. 
*klick*


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend zusammen.
> Wie ich lesen konnte, war der Tag auch hier entgegen aller Wetterprognosen ausgesprochen angenehm.
> 
> Wir hatten uns heute mal nach Winterberg getraut und ich muss sagen
> ...



sag mal, traut hopi sich auch sowas?


----------



## ratte (1. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sag mal, traut hopi sich auch sowas?


Er hat mich dazu genötigt. 
Dafür bin ich den 2 Meter Drop zuerst gesprungen, weil er erst keinen Bock hatte. Das konnte er dann aber nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Mai 2008)

N'abend Ratte Du kommst ja noch ganz groß raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Er hat mich dazu genötigt.
> Dafür bin ich den 2 Meter Drop zuerst gesprungen, weil er erst keinen Bock hatte. Das konnte er dann aber nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.



so hab ich mir das gedacht...das weichei..schickt frauen vor...


----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2008)

ganz falsch  die Line aus dem Video bin ich gleich gefahren  aber richtig ist das sie den Drop früher gesprungen ist.


Also nicht der Zwergendrop vom Video sondern der unten im Funpark!


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ganz falsch  die Line aus dem Video bin ich gleich gefahren  aber richtig ist das sie den Drop früher gesprungen ist.
> 
> 
> Also nicht der Zwergendrop vom Video sondern der unten im Funpark!



ich muß da auch mal hin.....mir in die hose machen


----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2008)

Ach das geht auch ohne die Hose vollzumachen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

wir werden sehen


----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2008)

Der neue Park in dem wir das Video gemacht haben wird genau das richtige für dich sein.  Shores, Kurven und noch das eine oder andere lustige Bauwerk


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Der neue Park in dem wir das Video gemacht haben wird genau das richtige für dich sein.  Shores, Kurven und noch das eine oder andere lustige Bauwerk



das klingt doch sehr gut.....wann fahrt ihr den wieder dahin?


----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2008)

Sehr bald   wir müssen noch 2 Drops springen


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Sehr bald   wir müssen noch 2 Drops springen



dann sagt mal voher bescheid..wenns sich einrichten läßt wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (1. Mai 2008)

Machen wir


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2008)

Moin Uwe, na alles klar  willst Du am Sonntag mit nach Mörfelden? so als  kleine einstimmung auf größeres


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2008)

da wär drüber nachzudenken....ich wollt mir das eh mal anschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

In der E-Bucht gibt es gerade ein geiles Angebot:

Ein Nicolai Argon RoCC FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2008)

moin moin°!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der E-Bucht gibt es gerade ein geiles Angebot:
> 
> Ein Nicolai Argon RoCC FR



mir gefällt die Lackierung nicht und das der Kerl nur auf der Strasse gefahren iist glaube ich irgendwie auch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> mir gefällt die Lackierung nicht und das der Kerl nur auf der Strasse gefahren iist glaube ich irgendwie auch nicht



 Agreed - die Lackierung gefällt mir auch nicht, ich persönlich müsste auch bei den Komponenten (Bremsen, Kurbeln) zu viele Kompromisse machen...

... aber die grundsätzliche Idee (hatten wir beide auf der Fahrt nach KH ja schon drüber gesprochen) finde ich geil


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Mai 2008)

ich find die lackierung geil....der rest ist nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle...schon gar nicht das was da hinten als narbe verbaut ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...schon gar nicht das was da hinten als nabe verbaut ist



Gerade das finde ich natürlich ultrageil


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2008)

die Idee an sich ist schon nicht schlecht, grade gestern hatte ich mal wieder so Vorstellungen von nem All Mountain / Freeride Hardtail  
aber zum Hochfahren aufm Trail ist ne Heckfederung halt doch irgendwie nicht verkehrt...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Mai 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Einen schönen guten Abend zusammen.
> Wie ich lesen konnte, war der Tag auch hier entgegen aller Wetterprognosen ausgesprochen angenehm.
> 
> Wir hatten uns heute mal nach Winterberg getraut und ich muss sagen
> ...



Ich werd ja schon etwas neidisch ob der schönen Sachen die du da machst


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ein Nicolai Argon RoCC FR





ratte schrieb:


> *klick*



ihr seid so gemein   kann ich doch alles hier net gucken


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ihr seid so gemein   kann ich doch alles hier net gucken



Ne, Dein A*****geber ist gemein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin



Da waren wir heute schon, also eher

moin, moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

werde jetzt mal bei sportimport anklingeln und die ein wenig nerven, wo denn meine reba bleibt


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,



ratte schrieb:


> Er hat mich dazu genötigt.
> Dafür bin ich den 2 Meter Drop zuerst gesprungen, weil er erst keinen Bock hatte. Das konnte er dann aber nicht auf sich beruhen lassen.



Ratte, ich bin neidisch.......


----------



## Hopi (2. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werd ja schon etwas neidisch ob der schönen Sachen die du da machst



leider haben wir kein Bild von Ihrem Drop, aber auf den Sixcross mit der Kamera in der Tasche hatte ich keine lust. Der Funpark mit den 5 + 1 Drops ist leider unten. Sie ist sogar den ganzen DH runter gefahren, zwar nicht schnell, aber der ist auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> In der E-Bucht gibt es gerade ein geiles Angebot:
> 
> Ein Nicolai Argon RoCC FR



Leider auch ein Aufbau außerhalb der Specs, das der Argon FR Rahmen nur für Gabeln bis 150mm (max. 520mm Einbaulänge) freigegeben ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

man bin ich voll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> man bin ich voll



Ich hoffe nur vom Essen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur vom Essen



aber logo


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

Fugazi von Marillion schön laut über Kopfhörer  dazu ein Spargelcremesüppchen.  Ihr braucht mich nicht anzusprechen, ich hör Euch nämlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Fugazi von Marillion schön laut über Kopfhörer  dazu ein Spargelcremesüppchen.  Ihr braucht mich nicht anzusprechen, ich hör Euch nämlich nicht.



wie ist das wetter in der heimat ?


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter in der heimat ?



Die Sonne scheint. Vorhin hat es ein ganz klein bisschen genieselt.


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Sonne scheint..


 



caroka schrieb:


> Vorhin hat es ein ganz klein bisschen genieselt.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Mai 2008)

so, ich widme mich jetzt auch mal dem Essen


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

sooo
auto schön geputzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

N'abend Leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo
> auto schön geputzt



spießer!


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> spießer!


Er ist eben Deutscher.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> spießer!



moin maggo 

spießer laden ihre bikes nicht ins auto...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Er ist eben Deutscher.



Das heisst doch Du bist Deutschland, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> spießer laden ihre bikes nicht ins auto...



... nix gegen Dachgepäckträgerbesitzer bitte


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... nix gegen Dachgepäckträgerbesitzer bitte



hab ich was gesagt ?


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Er ist eben Deutscher.



aber so richtige deutsche machen das am samstag.


----------



## Maggo (2. Mai 2008)

........und danach wird der rasen gemäht und dann der grill angemacht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber so richtige deutsche machen das am samstag.



nicht wenn der freitag ein brückentag war


----------



## caroka (2. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> aber so richtige deutsche machen das am samstag.





Maggo schrieb:


> ........und danach wird der rasen gemäht und dann der grill angemacht.



Du hast was ganz wichtiges vergessen....die Straße.....Straße fegen. 
Dabei wäre es besser, wenn man erst mal vor der eigenen Türe kehren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nicht wenn der freitag ein brückentag war



Und unsereiner, der wirklich einen freien Tag verdient gehabt hätte, musste ins B***.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Mai 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Miss H (3. Mai 2008)

hey, keiner mehr da?

dann kann ich schon mal moin sagen.

habe mein bike wieder in die ecke gestellt, totale Kacke, hab wieder eine dicke wade und der bluterguß wabbert so vor sich hin - es soll eben nicht sein,  

hat jemand lust zum grillen heute (samstag) abend?, ich hab den rasen aber noch nicht gemäht und auch die straße nicht gefegt, und meine gartenmöbel sind auch noch nicht sauber - aber ich hab viel platz, 
grillkohle hab ich, alles andere müßt ihr mitbringen

gute nacht ihr süßen


----------



## caroka (3. Mai 2008)

Keine schlechte Idee Missy. Lass uns morgen vor 11:00 UHR tel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2008)

Moin, moin, moin 



Miss H schrieb:


> habe mein bike wieder in die ecke gestellt, totale Kacke, hab wieder eine dicke wade und der bluterguß wabbert so vor sich hin - es soll eben nicht sein,



 Mist 



Miss H schrieb:


> hat jemand lust zum grillen heute (samstag) abend?, ich hab den rasen aber noch nicht gemäht und auch die straße nicht gefegt,



A. und ich melden uns heute vormittag bei Dir


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2008)

was mach ich heute nur ???


----------



## Miss H (3. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. und ich melden uns heute vormittag bei Dir



moin, moin,

ich bin von 12 bis 17 Uhr nicht da...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was mach ich heute nur ???



... vllt. ausnahmsweise mal Biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... vllt. ausnahmsweise mal Biken?



ausnahmsweise....tz....    

hab vom Donnerstag noch 2 videos vom alden
lugga's neuer


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Mai 2008)

Teil 1

Teil 2


----------



## Maggo (3. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Teil 1
> 
> Teil 2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Mai 2008)

So, wieder zurück von meiner Staufen, Judenkopf,Rossert,Staufen-Runde,...

... geniales Wetter, Trail eigentlich in Superzustand ...

... aber leider auch jede Menge Stöckeleger unterwegs


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2008)

ei gude wie!

geiles Wetter, genau richtig um zu schuften


----------



## wondermike (3. Mai 2008)

Puh. Habe mich heute bei GC statt von Herrin Daniela von Herrin Thomasina verwöhnen lassen. War aber mindestens genauso effektiv. 

Jetzt bin ich total platt. Dabei wollte ich es doch heute ein bisschen langsamer angehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Mai 2008)

und gute Nacht zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe mich heute bei GC statt von Herrin Daniela von Herrin Thomasina verwöhnen lassen.



So, So


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

ach so: Moin


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, So



So ungefähr kann man sich das vorstellen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

So, ich mach mal los...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin Moin



gude stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2008)

um das alte Thema nochmal aufzugreifen...wie schauts eign. mit (Plauscher-)Trikots aus?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2008)

nichts zui tun?? ich muss gleich mal nach draussen machen


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nichts zui tun?? ich muss gleich mal nach draussen machen



Habt Ihr keine Klos da in der Schweiz?


----------



## wissefux (4. Mai 2008)

richtig geil wars heute da draußen  
bestes bike-wetter und beste trailbedingungen  

muß mich immer noch schwer über die kollegen wundern, die noch immer mit winterklamotten unterwegs sind


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

So bin wieder zu Hause 

War 'ne Super-Tour im Heimatrevier von Wondermike


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So bin wieder zu Hause
> 
> War 'ne Super-Tour im Heimatrevier von Wondermike



Yo, war echt ein spaßiges Ründchen.  

Ich hoffe, das klappt demnächst mal wieder. Wir arbeiten uns dann halt langsam an die Drei-Gipfel-Tour ran.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2008)

das nächste mal komm ich dann auch mit....
war heut nur mal ne kleine runde in idstein fahrn....


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2008)

So, bin schon länger wieder daheim, doch mein Sättigungsgefühl hat doch gewaltig auf sich warten lassen. Aber wirklich satt bin ich noch nicht. 
Ich flirte nochmal mit dem Kühlschrank.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2008)

servus!

ich war heut auch in Idstein, erst mit der Vivi zu meinem Vater zum grillen, und dann überraschend den iggi vom Balkon aus gesehen 
dann sind wir zu dritt erst zu den Treppen wo Vivi ihre erste Treppe runter gefahren ist  Gott sei Dank unfallfrei  und dann gings in den Wald, erste Trailerfahrung sammeln  
Am Ende waren es dann 19.5km mit 300hm für meinen Schatz und es hat ihr sogar Spass gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So, bin schon länger wieder daheim, *doch mein Sättigungsgefühl hat doch gewaltig auf sich warten lassen. Aber wirklich satt bin ich noch nicht. *
> Ich flirte nochmal mit dem Kühlschrank.



kenn ich nur zuu gut


----------



## caroka (4. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...........
> dann sind wir zu dritt erst zu den Treppen wo Vivi ihre erste Treppe runter gefahren ist  Gott sei Dank unfallfrei  und dann gings in den Wald, erste Trailerfahrung sammeln
> Am Ende waren es dann 19.5km mit 300hm für meinen Schatz und es hat ihr sogar Spass gemacht


Klar hat ihr das mit Dir Spass gemacht.


----------



## wondermike (4. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das nächste mal komm ich dann auch mit....



Hätte Euch heute bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht. Aber es wird sicher noch mal eine Wiederholung geben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hätte Euch heute bestimmt auch Spaß gemacht. Aber es wird sicher noch mal eine Wiederholung geben.



hoff ich doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Mai 2008)

N'abend Leute, das war vllt. ein anstrengendes Wochenende, bin total platt, ich glaub' ich gehe bald ins Bett...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Mai 2008)

gude Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

Moin,


wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, das war vllt. ein anstrengendes Wochenende, bin total platt, ich glaub' ich gehe bald ins Bett...


Jaja, der liebe Freizeitstress.  Ich hoffe Du zählst die Touren mit uns zu Deiner positiven Stressquelle.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Jaja, der liebe Freizeitstress.  Ich hoffe Du zählst die Touren mit uns zu Deiner positiven Stressquelle.



das heißt "moin" an dieser stelle


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das heißt "moin" an dieser stelle



Diesmal war ich schneller.


----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin


Jetzt bleibt dem Fux nur noch moin moin moin.


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt dem Fux nur noch moin moin moin.



moment mal : du hast immer noch nicht "moin" gesagt


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

Hoffe ihr habt die Maifeierlichkeiten und das Wochenende gut überstanden. Ich hatte ein laaaaannnnnnges Wochenende und Besucher aus dem grossen Kanton 
3 Tage in den umliegenden Voralpenhügel wandern und anschliessendes Grillen auf dem heimischen Balkon hinterlassen ihre Spuren. Die Wade zwickt ob der ungewohnten Belastung, der Bauch spannt ob der vielen Grillstücke und das Ohr zwickt ob eines Sonnenbrandes welcher sich auf dem oberen Rand des Ohres niederließ


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

jetzt noch den Kaffee ausschlürfen und dann ab zum Sponsor .... Wochenende ist over


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

5 x (Moin  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

So ich mach mal los Richtung FFM...

geilstes Wetter draussen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moment mal : du hast immer noch nicht "moin" gesagt


Bist Du kleinlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

@Caro: Die dritte Schiene für meinen Fahrraddachgepäckträger ist heute angekommen


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Die dritte Schiene für meinen Fahrraddachgepäckträger ist heute angekommen



oha, hier wird aufgerüstet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> oha, hier wird aufgerüstet



 Das könnte auch Dir mal zu Gute kommen, ...

...Auslöser war aber jetzt der unfallbedingte Ausfall von Luberon-Astrid ( ) fürs Luberon und die Notwendigkeit kurzfristig eine neue Transportmöglichkgeit für Caro und ihr neues  Bike zu finden


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

Für Caro würd ich doch fast einen Transportshuttle einrichten


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...please hold the line..... lalala.. bitte warten sie lalalala...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

JAAAA ihre reba geht morgen in den versand


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

übrigens...
guuuude


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

alles klar


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

Thumbs up für deine Reba ...... Aehmmmm wollte die Post nicht morgen streiken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

N'abend Leute, ich bin noch ein absolut geile trailige Tour durch den Taunus gefahren   

Einfach nur G E N I A L


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles klar



Ich glaube Iggi hat längere Zeit in der Warteschleife der Hotline gehangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Thumbs up für deine Reba ...... Aehmmmm wollte die Post nicht morgen streiken



die hat nicht zu streiken wenn die meine Reba zu mir bringen muss


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Iggi hat längere Zeit in der Warteschleife der Hotline gehangen



 
sowas is extremst nervig.....
und das geilste ist dann wenn du da 5 min drinhängst.., dir diese geduddel anhörtst dann tutets und es kommt der Anrufbeantworter.....


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, ich bin noch ein absolut geile trailige Tour durch den Taunus gefahren
> 
> Einfach nur G E N I A L



Bei mir ist heute noch Regeneration angesagt. Aber ich hoffe, morgen klappt es mit einem Feierabend-Ründchen.


----------



## caroka (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Caro: Die dritte Schiene für meinen Fahrraddachgepäckträger ist heute angekommen





mzaskar schrieb:


> Für Caro würd ich doch fast einen Transportshuttle einrichten


  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> JAAAA ihre reba geht morgen in den versand


 



wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, ich bin noch ein absolut geile trailige Tour durch den Taunus gefahren
> 
> Einfach nur G E N I A L


Das glaube ich Dir gerne. Doch wie bei Mike war auch heute bei mir Regeneration angesagt. 

Von was bin ich so müde.


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...Auslöser war aber jetzt der unfallbedingte Ausfall von Luberon-Astrid ( )



Doch hoffentlich nichts schlimmes?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



So, die dritte Schiene ist montiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Doch hoffentlich nichts schlimmes?



Naja...

... Hautabschürfungen, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und 'ne gebrochene Nase, die wohl operiert werden muss


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> ... Hautabschürfungen, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und 'ne gebrochene Nase, die wohl operiert werden muss



uuh AUA...


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> ... Hautabschürfungen, leichte Gehirnerschütterung und 'ne gebrochene Nase, die wohl operiert werden muss



Aua. Wie ist das denn passiert? Beim Abwasch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> uuh AUA...





wondermike schrieb:


> Aua. Wie ist das denn passiert? Beim Abwasch?



Beim Biken, Sturz auf einer asphaltierten Strasse, kann sich nicht mehr genau erinnern, nur, dass sie gebremst hat...

... vermutlich überbremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim Biken, Sturz auf einer asphaltierten Strasse, kann sich nicht mehr genau erinnern, nur, dass sie gebremst hat...
> 
> ... vermutlich überbremst



Die Ärmste. Wär' sie mal bei uns  mitgefahren.  

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Ärmste. Wär' sie mal bei uns  mitgefahren.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!



..... andere fallen aufm Parkplatz um....


----------



## wissefux (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim Biken, Sturz auf einer asphaltierten Strasse, kann sich nicht mehr genau erinnern, nur, dass sie gebremst hat...
> 
> ... vermutlich überbremst



ich sach ja immer, im gelände fällt es sich einfach weicher  

gute besserung ! beton ist hart und hat echt schlechte dämpfungseigenschaften  

war heut nachmittag nochmal aufm feldi. der x-trail läuft z.z. wie am schnürchen  .
@kater: wann darf ich dich endlich im kreise der uphiller willkommen heissen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

und wieder anderen platzt der reifen wenn se mit 30 gegen einen Baum fahren...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Beim Biken, Sturz auf einer asphaltierten Strasse, kann sich nicht mehr genau erinnern, nur, dass sie gebremst hat...
> 
> ... vermutlich überbremst



von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

unbekannterweise Gute Besserung an die verunfallte ..... Kann bestätigen, dass Asphalt schei**e hart ist und gar nicht dämpft .....


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> unbekannterweise Gute Besserung an die verunfallte ..... Kann bestätigen, dass Asphalt schei**e hart ist und gar nicht dämpft .....



so ne schöne wurzel im Wald is auch nicht schlecht
vorallem wenn man da schön mit einem gesäßknochen draufplumst   
wo man ja eig. so schon schmerzen hat wenn man vorher schon  mim bike einen hang runter gerutscht ist , wo einem dauerhaft der lenker gegen den kopf gehämmert hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich sach ja immer, im gelände fällt es sich einfach weicher
> 
> gute besserung ! beton ist hart und hat echt schlechte dämpfungseigenschaften



Tja, sie hat ja auch keine RR-Strassentour gemacht, sondern musste auf einer MB-Tour ein kurzes Stück Strasse fahren, das sie im Übrigen wohl sehr gut kennt  

Die Besserungswünsche werde ich ausrichten 




wissefux schrieb:


> war heut nachmittag nochmal aufm feldi. der x-trail läuft z.z. wie am schnürchen  .



Ich bin von FFM über Franzoseneck zur Hohemark, dann trailig über die alten Ringwälle hoch zur Altenhöfe, die weisse Mauer runter, dann wieder ein Stück hoch, den kurzen Downhill runter zum WAB-Wendehammer, zum Fuxi, Haustrail, Ölmühlweg, hoch zum Eichkopf, Eichkopftrail, Atzelberg, um Eppenhain rum rauf auf den Rossert, den Rossert-Trail runter, die Rinne und zum Abschluss den XT-Trail


----------



## wondermike (5. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ..... andere fallen aufm Parkplatz um....



Wieder andere werden demnächst mal eben vom Trail geschubst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieder andere werden demnächst mal eben vom Trail geschubst....


das sag ich dann mama 

der böse böse wondermike....


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

Deswegen hab ich die erste Treppe geschoben  wo viele Menschen sind und zuschauen fällt es sich besonders leicht  und auf die Kommentare kann ich dann auch verzichten ...... Gilt uebrigens auch für Tiefschneeversuche in der Liftspur


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

mal sehn ob ich dieses jahr wieder nach Garmisch fahre 
oder gegebenfalls nach Mittenwald... oder ganz woanders hin....
kennt jemand ein günstiges bikerevier., was hier im umkreis von max 600km liegt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Mai 2008)

bin weg
gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Mai 2008)

Ich sach auch schon mall GN8


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2008)

gn8 auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> war heut nachmittag nochmal aufm feldi. der x-trail läuft z.z. wie am schnürchen  .
> @kater: wann darf ich dich endlich im kreise der uphiller willkommen heissen


Eigentlich schon seit Samstag abend. Kam nur vor lauter Stress (Umzugshilfe nach Berlin gestern und heute) nicht dazu, das dir Kund zu tun. Bin am Samstag nach dem Geschäft noch übern Fuxi zum Feldberg hoch und wollte eigentlich nur locker kurbeln und entspannen. Bin dann eben locker den X-Trail hoch gekurbelt und hab mich oben gewundert, wie einfach das heute war. Hab wohl vorher einfach zu viel drüber nachgedacht.   Danach bin ich ihn übrigens auch runter gefahren  und er macht mir bergab trotzdem noch mehr Spaß!  Danach hab ich noch den Eichkopf und den Atzelberg mit genommen, wo die Rampe nach dem Sportplatz irgendwie auf einmal auch ganz einfach war.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Mai 2008)

@Fux & wahltho: Ist eines von euren Argons zufällig in Rahmengöße L oder XL?


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin



moin moin

das kommt davon, wenn man im büro erst mal nur andere dinge macht ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Fux & wahltho: Ist eines von euren Argons zufällig in Rahmengöße L oder XL?



meins ist in L, glaub ich jedenfalls ...
du wirst dir doch nicht so nen schweren hobel zulegen wollen  

glückwunsch zur bestandenen uphill-prüfung  , teil 1  

du kannst dich dann auf folgende konzentrieren :

rossert-trail
romberg
falkensteiner burg (von königstein kommend gradeaus den steilhang hoch)  

meine to do´s :
kaisertempel spitzkehren
neufville-spitzkehren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> @Fux & wahltho: Ist eines von euren Argons zufällig in Rahmengöße L oder XL?



Leider nein, nur M und S 

Das Argon von Dennis bei GC könnte auch in L sein


----------



## caroka (6. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin Edit: moin und weg


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> das kommt davon, wenn man im büro erst mal nur andere dinge macht ...



Dann hat man(n) als Langschläfer wenigstens den Hauch einer Chance


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> meins ist in L, glaub ich jedenfalls ...
> du wirst dir doch nicht so nen schweren hobel zulegen wollen


In Eloxal und ohne Rohloff ist der gar nicht so schwer. Kommt dann in L in den Bereich 1550-1600 g für den Rahmen und wär halt richtig steif. Ist aber momentan nur ein Gedankenspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> In Eloxal und ohne Rohloff ist der gar nicht so schwer. Kommt dann in L in den Bereich 1550-1600 g für den Rahmen und wär halt richtig steif. Ist aber momentan nur ein Gedankenspiel.



M.E. ist das Argon einer der besten Hardtail-Rahmen überhaupt, unverwüstlich und brettsteif 

... mit dieser Meinung stehe ich übrigens nicht allein da, das habe ich inzwischen schon öfter gehört


----------



## wissefux (6. Mai 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> In Eloxal und ohne Rohloff ist der gar nicht so schwer. Kommt dann in L in den Bereich 1550-1600 g für den Rahmen und wär halt richtig steif. Ist aber momentan nur ein Gedankenspiel.



meiner ist gepulvert, bikegeshined und natürlich mit rohloff  . vom gesamtgewicht verfälscht er sicher deinen gewünschten eindruck. kannst aber trotzdem mal ne runde drehen. bedenke : ich habe schuhmordende flat-pedals montiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

... ich find' auch das Argon FR sehr interessant, das wäre mal 'ne echte Massnahme, um einen Akzent gegen die sich ausbreitende Federwegsmanie zu setzen


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> meiner ist gepulvert, bikegeshined und natürlich mit rohloff  . vom gesamtgewicht verfälscht er sicher deinen gewünschten eindruck. kannst aber trotzdem mal ne runde drehen. bedenke : ich habe schuhmordende flat-pedals montiert


 
 einfach die armen Schuhe morden  

Aber wie ist denn das mit der Umstellung wenn man bergauf nicht mehr ziehen kann (mir hilft das bei langen Anstiegen doch sehr ... obwohl ich dann immer noch langsam bin  )



wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich find' auch das Argon FR sehr interessant, das wäre mal 'ne echte Massnahme, um einen Akzent gegen die sich ausbreitende Federwegsmanie zu setzen


 
Stimme ich dir zu  und vorallem trägt es sich bestimmt leichter


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> einfach die armen Schuhe morden
> 
> Aber wie ist denn das mit der Umstellung wenn man bergauf nicht mehr ziehen kann (mir hilft das bei langen Anstiegen doch sehr ... obwohl ich dann immer noch langsam bin  )
> 
> ...



a.) es geht viel schwerer bergauf, man rammt sich die pins ins schienenbein und wenn man mal schieben muß auch in die waden  

b.) der argon FR rahmen wiegt zwei kilo...entsprechend aufgebaut kommt man da sicher auch auf 14-15kg...ist also immer noch schwer beim tragen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> a.) es geht viel schwerer bergauf, man rammt sich die pins ins schienenbein und wenn man mal schieben muß auch in die waden



Aua!  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> b.) der argon FR rahmen wiegt zwei kilo...entsprechend aufgebaut kommt man da sicher auch auf 14-15kg...ist also immer noch schwer beim tragen



14 kg wär' doch schon ok, hab schliesslich letztes Jahr mein Helius FR über die Alpen gebuckelt


----------



## Breezler (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, wollt mich nur mal wieder melden.

Nicht dass ihr meint, ich bin nach der ersten gemeinsamen Tour verschütt gegangen.  

Hab nur zur Zeit wenig Zeit, weil es meiner Mum ziemlich schlecht geht, um nicht zu sagen sehr sehr schlecht. Aber ich hoffe, bald mal wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2008)

Gute Besserung für deine Mum .....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

Breezler schrieb:


> Hab nur zur Zeit wenig Zeit, weil es meiner Mum ziemlich schlecht geht, um nicht zu sagen sehr sehr schlecht. Aber ich hoffe, bald mal wieder dabei zu sein.



Auch von mir alles gute für Deine Mutter und Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

So, heute habe ich mich mal wieder dem Schwarzen Balken und dem Victoria-Trail gewidment, also erst semi-trailig 'rauf auf den Alden und wieder runter bis zum Ende des Vic-Trails, dann wieder rauf nach F'stein, Kocherfels, Reichenbachtal, Öhlmühlweg, dann wieder Eichkopf, Eichkopf-Trail,Atzelberg, Rossert, Rossert-Trail, Rinne und XT-Trail...

... es wird jeden Tag geiler


----------



## wondermike (6. Mai 2008)

Heute habe ich auch mal ein Ründchen nach der A***** gedreht. F'dorf, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Feldberg und zurück. Musste mich quasi aus dem Haus der Schmerzen rausschleichen, als der C*** grade in die andere Richtung geguckt hat.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Mai 2008)

moin..und weg, gute Nacht  

so ein vergeudeter Abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2008)

So, ich sach' auch mal GN8


----------



## wondermike (7. Mai 2008)

So, heute bin ich mal Erster. 

Guten Morgen.


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich mal Erster.
> 
> Guten Morgen.



glückwunsch und respekt, wenn auch nicht ganz korrekt   

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



3 x (Moin  )


----------



## caroka (7. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin moin



wondermike schrieb:


> Heute habe ich auch mal ein Ründchen nach der A***** gedreht. F'dorf, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Feldberg und zurück. Musste mich quasi aus dem Haus der Schmerzen rausschleichen, als der C*** grade in die andere Richtung geguckt hat.


So was macht man nicht. 


@Wahltho
Du weißt sicher wie die Bremsbeläge für die Hayes nine aussehen müssen. Die bringe ich heute abend mal mit. 

So und ab.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

moin (n+1) ist das richtig so? meine Mathematik ist etwas eingerostet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin (n+1) ist das richtig so? meine Mathematik ist etwas eingerostet


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .....
> @Wahltho
> Du weißt sicher wie die Bremsbeläge für die Hayes nine aussehen müssen. Die bringe ich heute abend mal mit.
> 
> So und ab.


 
Also meine sind grün 

Ich fand die Farbe so schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Du weißt sicher wie die Bremsbeläge für die Hayes nine aussehen müssen. Die bringe ich heute abend mal mit.



 Nö, aber gugst Du Hier  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Also meine sind grün



Passt


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Ich finde in der Schweiz ist man sehr angagiert etwas für die Gesundheit und auch von Seiten der Arbeitgeber präventiv die Gesundheit zu unterstützen.
Angefangen bei unserem eigenen Fitnessstudio und den diversesten anderen sportlicher Aktivitäten bis hin zu einer Bike to work Aktion.

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber in meiner aktiven Frankfurtzeit kam mir das nicht so vor .... Abgesehen von dem Riesenevent Chase Lauf....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö, aber gugst Du Hier
> 
> 
> 
> Passt


 
Bestellst du da öfters?? Die haben da so ein Timeplattformpedal was mich zum kaufen verführen will ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bestellst du da öfters?? Die haben da so ein Timeplattformpedal was mich zum kaufen verführen will ....



Bei Gocycle bin ich Stammkunde, die sind sehr freundlich, kompetent und zudem sehr gut sortiert, insb. in Bezug auf Hope-Bremsen. Fast alle meine Hope-Bremsen habe ich bei GoCycle gekauft


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

ok, hÃ¶rt sich gut an, muss da glaube ich mal bestellen. Hoffentlich sind die Kosten in die Schweiz nicht zu teuer ....

Mein Sponsor arbeitet nicht nur an der Gesundheit der MA's ...
Die Cxxxxx Sxxxxx will bis 2009 weltweit treibhausgasneutral sein. In der Schweiz erreichten wir dieses Ziel als erstes Grossunternehmen bereits 2006. Die Aktion âBike to workâ trÃ¤gt dazu bei, unsere Mitarbeitenden fÃ¼r dieses Klimaschutzziel zu sensibilisieren.

find ich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

guuuuude....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

ei gudde wie?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

Guude iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

morgen mathearbeit :kotz:


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Dann kannst du ja gerade mal die mathematischen Reihen erörtern 

damit wir das Morgendliche "moin" etwas interlektueller gestalten können


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann kannst du ja gerade mal die mathematischen Reihen erörtern
> 
> damit wir das Morgendliche "moin" etwas interlektueller gestalten können



Moin² oder moin³ oder moin^5 usw 

oder


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte eher an sowas


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

so ich schleich mich mal davon, habe noch eine Verabredung mit nem Berg


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an sowas



da redest du aber mim falschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (7. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Moin² oder moin³ oder moin^5 usw
> 
> oder




Iggi, setzen 6





war ja nur noch abschreiben nach zaskars hinweis


----------



## wissefux (7. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Iggi, setzen 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Iggi, setzen 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wondermike (7. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin moin moin
> 
> 
> So was macht man nicht.



Jedenfalls nicht am dritten Tag.    

Wie läuft's denn?


----------



## wondermike (7. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Sponsor arbeitet nicht nur an der Gesundheit der MA's ...
> Die Cxxxxx Sxxxxx will bis 2009 weltweit treibhausgasneutral sein. In der Schweiz erreichten wir dieses Ziel als erstes Grossunternehmen bereits 2006. Die Aktion Bike to work trägt dazu bei, unsere Mitarbeitenden für dieses Klimaschutzziel zu sensibilisieren.
> 
> find ich toll



Du hast's gut. Bei uns gibt's im Haus der Schmerzen nichtmal 'ne Dusche.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Mai 2008)

soo
gleich gehts ins bettchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2008)

moooin 

noch schnell den Wochenbericht für den Ausbilder abtippen und dann ab in die Kiste  evtl schaffe ich es ja heut mal vor 23uhr und kann damit mal mehr als 6h schlafen  dann bin ich evtl auch nicht mehr so lust-und antriebslos.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

zurück von einer netten Trail rauf und runter Runde am heimischen Berg 



kann ich bitte mal neue Beine haben ..... oder soll ich vielleicht doch den Rucksack abschnallen welcher unterhalb meiner Brust hängt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch zurück (schon länger) von einer geilen Hochtaunus-Tour, diesmal wieder über Ringwälle zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, über Feldbergschneise hoch zum kleinen Feldi, unterer Teil X-Trail, dann Rote-Kreuz-Trail und dann (fast schon obligatorisch) Eichkopf(-Trail), Atzelberg, Rossert(-Trail), Rinne und XT-Trail: ab FFM bis fbh knapp drei Stunden und fast 44km













... und A.s, Caros und mein Bike passen auch alle Drei zusammen auf den Dachgepäckträger


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

Dann steht ja dem Ausflug nach Flyteland nichts mehr im Wege 

bei mir waren es nur 30km / 820 hm und 3 Stunden Fahrzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Mai 2008)

und ich muss mal mehr schlafen, sonst steht meine Regeneration quasie  und das obwohl ich noch so jung bin 

naja dann, gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

ich mach mich auch ab, noch kurz Bundesliga checken und dann ab ins Bettchen 

GN8 Jungs und Mädels  und immer schön artig sein


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2008)

ich mach mich auch ab, noch kurz Bundesliga checken und dann ab ins Bettchen 

GN8 Jungs und Mädels  und immer schön artig sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

GN8 Stefan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich sag' jetzt auch GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

... na also geht doch 

... und jetzt noch Caro


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin moin, 


wondermike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls nicht am dritten Tag.
> 
> Wie läuft's denn?


Super, wenn man weiß was man sucht ist es da.  Ich hab aber noch Schonzeit. Nächsten Monat geht es bestimmt ab. Aber ich freu mich drauf. 



wondermike schrieb:


> Du hast's gut. Bei uns gibt's im Haus der Schmerzen nichtmal 'ne Dusche.


Bei uns schon aber ich glaube da kannst Du während des Duschens gleich noch Pilze sammeln.  Wird Duschens groß geschrieben?


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

Und ab


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

... schade 

Hätte heute mal perfekt klappen können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

Bin auch weg nach FFM...


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... schade
> 
> Hätte heute mal perfekt klappen können



Meinst Du n+1? 
Ich setze n mit der Anzahl der neuen User am Tag gleich. Du  mit den Posts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2008)

Tach.

So. Heute tu ich's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Meinst Du n+1?
> Ich setze n mit der Anzahl der neuen User am Tag gleich. Du  mit den Posts?





wahltho schrieb:


> ... schade
> 
> Hätte heute mal perfekt klappen können



Hat doch geklappt, 





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin moin moin,



Mea maxima culpa    

... hab's nur überlesen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> So. Heute tu ich's.



Was denn? - Sollte ich das Radio einschalten


----------



## wissefux (8. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Tach.
> 
> So. Heute tu ich's.



sicher


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was denn? - Sollte ich das Radio einschalten



Keine Angst, die Gefahr ist vorüber.  

Jedenfalls hab' ich es getan: ich bin mit dem Rad zur A***** gefahren.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

*Böööörrrrrpppp*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Böööörrrrrpppp*



Ich hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls hab' ich es getan: ich bin mit dem Rad zur A***** gefahren.



 Und? - Hat es weh getan


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

BEstimmt, er hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet 

Was gab es denn zum Essen? Beim mir gab es

Teigwaren mit einer Frischkäse/Limetten Füllung, dazu Gemüse. Als Nachspeise hatte ich mir ein bunte Mischung aus Erdbeeren, Tiramisu, Himbeertiamisu und einem leichten Erbeermouse gegönnt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

... bei mir gab es 300 Gramm Spargel, ein gegrilltes Lachssteak, Kartoffeln, Sauce Hollandaise und einen grossen Früchtejoghurt als Dessert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

Schon bekannt?

http://www.kissthisguy.com/

Die aktuelle # 2 in der Kategorie Funniest of this Week ist besonders lustig


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Und? - Hat es weh getan



Mir nicht. Bei einigen Kollegen hat der Anblick von mir in Radklamotten aber zur sofortigen Erblindung geführt.


----------



## Alberto68 (8. Mai 2008)

TACH IHR LUTSCHER ....

wie siehts heute abend aus ?  etwas quälen bergauf .... 

@Caro du hast je eh bestimt schon was vor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wie siehts heute abend aus ?  etwas quälen bergauf ....



Servus Berto,

ich fahre heute wieder mit einem Kollegen, der hinterm Feldberg wohnt, direkt von FFM in den Hochtaunus.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Quälen und dann noch Berg auf  

Nee heute nicht, heute gibt es die entspannte Runde zum Biergarten


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Keine Angst, die Gefahr ist vorüber.
> 
> Jedenfalls hab' ich es getan: ich bin mit dem Rad zur A***** gefahren.


 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> TACH IHR LUTSCHER ....
> 
> wie siehts heute abend aus ?  etwas quälen bergauf ....
> 
> @Caro du hast je eh bestimt schon was vor


Woher weißt Du das?   Nee, ich bin heute total platt.  

@Wahltho
Ich habe die Schläuche. Ich steck sie ins Gepäck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Ich habe die Schläuche. Ich steck sie ins Gepäck.





Mein Kollege Nobig, einer der beiden Kollegen mit denen ich ja im Juli wieder den Alpen-X mache, hatte übrigens heute noch die zündende Idee zu drei Bikes mit in etwas gleicher Bauhöhe auf den Dachgepäckträger: Am mittleren Bike die Vorbauschrauben lösen und den Lenker querstellen, dann kommen sich die Lenker gar nicht erst ins Gehege  

... wie betriebsblind man manchmal bei Problemlösungen ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Mai 2008)

guten morgen... 
meine reba is wieder da


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Kollege Nobig, einer der beiden Kollegen mit denen ich ja im Juli wieder den Alpen-X mache, hatte übrigens heute noch die zündende Idee zu drei Bikes mit in etwas gleicher Bauhöhe auf den Dachgepäckträger: Am mittleren Bike die Vorbauschrauben lösen und den Lenker querstellen, dann kommen sich die Lenker gar nicht erst ins Gehege
> 
> ... wie betriebsblind man manchmal bei Problemlösungen ist



Ich hätt halt das mittlere quasi verkehrtherum draufgestellt, dann musst du nicht immer Schrauben am Vorbau lösen, die dann schlimmstenfalls während der Fahrt verloren gehen


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guten morgen...
> meine reba is wieder da



Gratuliere Herr Nachbar


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gratuliere Herr Nachbar



danke herr nachbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hätt halt das mittlere quasi verkehrtherum draufgestellt, dann musst du nicht immer Schrauben am Vorbau lösen, die dann schlimmstenfalls während der Fahrt verloren gehen



Hab' ich auch dran gedacht, bin mir nicht sicher, ob das bei der Konstruktion des Dachgepäckträgers von Thule freigegeben ist...

Die Schrauben vom Vorbau kann man ja auch kurz wieder festziehen


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Schrauben vom Vorbau kann man ja auch kurz wieder festziehen




problem erkannt, problem gebannt


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Mai 2008)

und gute nacht @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

Gn8 Iggi 

... und viel Spass mit Deiner Reba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8 Iggi
> 
> ... und viel Spass mit Deiner Reba



Aber schön brav bleiben mit der Reba ..... sie ist noch Jungfräulich


----------



## Miss H (8. Mai 2008)

hallo leute
 
              

bin heute 25 km gefahren    keine  nennenswerten schmerzen

und @wahlto

wir hatten 5 räder auf dem dach - eins gegen das andere - kopf an A*** sozusagen und etwas versetzt... das passt schon

Euch allen schönen urlaub


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2008)

Heute sind es bei mir insgesamt immerhin 66 km geworden. Und für ein Flachlandründchen sind 470 Hm ja auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Heute sind es bei mir insgesamt immerhin 66 km geworden. Und für ein Flachlandründchen sind 470 Hm ja auch nicht schlecht.



Hihih ich hab für 400hm nur 16km gebraucht


----------



## wondermike (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hihih ich hab für 400hm nur 16km gebraucht



War dann sozusagen eine komprimierte Flachlandrunde.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

Ist halt Schweiz, plattgeklopft wäre die ganz schön groooosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
so ist sie halt ganz schön hügelig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

ich bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag mal im Taunus unterwegs. Leider weiss ich noch gar nicht wann und wo ..... aber man weiss ja nie ob man sich nicht am Fuxxi ueber den Weg fährt


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

Miss H schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aber hüpf nicht so rum, sonst zerrst Du Dir wieder die Wade.


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bin wahrscheinlich am Sonntag mal im Taunus unterwegs. Leider weiss ich noch gar nicht wann und wo ..... aber man weiss ja nie ob man sich nicht am Fuxxi ueber den Weg fährt



.........bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .........bestimmt nicht.



so so ....ich wünsch euch viel spaß...und coole trails


----------



## caroka (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so ....ich wünsch euch viel spaß...und coole trails


Dank Dir Lugxx


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

ach ja stimmt ihr macht ja die Franzosen wuschig ......  lasst mir noch ein paar von der weiblichen Sorte ueber .... gut aussehend, mittleres Alter, Haus am Meer und noch was auf der hohen Kante 

Wann geht es denn los? Morgen schon oder doch erst am Samstag?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> so so ....ich wünsch euch viel spaß...und coole trails



Danke 

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2008)

GN8 GN8 @@ All All


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2008)

moin moin

für einen urlauber doch nicht schlecht, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Hut ab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

moin, moin, moin 

Hab' ebenfalls Frei-Tag und kann nicht mehr pennen


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin moin,

ich darf heute a*******.  *duckundwech*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ich darf heute a*******.



Viel Spass


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin, moin
> 
> Hab' ebenfalls Frei-Tag und kann nicht mehr pennen



Da würde ich mir aber Sorgen machen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir aber Sorgen machen....



Tja, die senile Bettflucht eben


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

das legt sich wieder 

kann ich mal bitte neue Beine haben  irgendwie wollten die heute Morgen nicht, und das Gewicht geht auch nicht runter  aarrrrgggghhhhh 





Naja es schmeckt halt so gut


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, die senile Bettflucht eben



Jaja, wir wer'n alle nich jünger. Außer der Caro natürlich.


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja es schmeckt halt so gut



Nix da! Die Puddingteilchen sind ab sofort gestrichen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wer'n alle nich jünger. Außer der Caro natürlich.


 
 echt  

Hallo Caro *stefandermitdenwimpernklappertundschöneaugenmacht*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wer'n alle nich jünger.



Stimmt - So jung' können wir nich' mehr - Prost!


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ich darf heute a*******.  *duckundwech*



ich lasse heute mal zur abwechslung a*******  

so richtig frei ist der tag somit auch nicht ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so richtig frei ist der tag somit auch nicht ...



Stimmt, den Aufseher und Sklaventreiber machen kann auch ziemlich anstregend und nervig sein


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, wir wer'n alle nich jünger. Außer der Caro natürlich.


Ach Mike....... 


mzaskar schrieb:


> echt
> 
> Hallo Caro *stefandermitdenwimpernklappertundschöneaugenmacht*


 Mir geht es hier so guuuuuut.


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

Wer hat noch Umzugskartons im Keller stehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier so guuuuuut.



Dir auch?


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> caroka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir geht es hier so guuuuuut.
> ...



Ich verordne Euch hiermit beiden ein Jahr Sonderurlaub hier im Haus der Schmerzen.


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wer hat noch Umzugskartons im Keller stehen?



Ich.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Ich


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ach Mike.......
> 
> Mir geht es hier so guuuuuut.


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Dir auch?


 
Mir auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

So, soweit alles ready, jetzt geht's um drei noch 'ne Runde auf's Bike


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich verordne Euch hiermit beiden ein Jahr Sonderurlaub hier im Haus der Schmerzen.


 
Ich kenne nur ein Haus der Schmerzen "Maison du pain"  

aber das liegt in Südfrankreich an der Küste und dort würde ich gerne Sonderurlaub machen.


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich.


Ich meld mich mal. 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich


Die Schweiz ist so weit weg.  Oder kannst Du sie mir per ups zuschicken.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist so weit weg.  Oder kannst Du sie mir per ups zuschicken.


 
Mietest du einen Transporter (z.b. Sixt)??? Die bieten nähmlich ebenfalls Umzugskisten an. 


Aber jetzt ist doch erstmal Urlaub, Sonne, schmerzende Oberschnenkel und breits Grinsen angesagt, oder?

Habt eine schöne Zeit und denkt mal an die Daheim gebliebenen


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich verordne Euch hiermit beiden ein Jahr *Sonderurlaub* hier im Haus der *Schmerzen*.





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur ein Haus der Schmerzen "Maison du pain"
> 
> aber das liegt in *Südfrankreich* an der Küste und dort würde ich gerne *Sonderurlaub* machen.



Nein, wir machen jetzt erst mal besonderen Urlaub schmerzfrei im Süden Frankreichs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mietest du einen Transporter (z.b. Sixt)??? Die bieten nähmlich ebenfalls Umzugskisten an.
> 
> 
> Aber jetzt ist doch erstmal Urlaub, Sonne, schmerzende Oberschnenkel und breits Grinsen angesagt, oder?
> ...


Ich hab nicht viel. Das kann man mit nem Kombi erledigen und ich denk an Euch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> .........bestimmt nicht.



ebenfalls ! euch allen viel spaß


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

Achja einen Livebericht aus SF so alller Alpenzorro wäre doch nicht schlecht 

Schade das ich nicht gerade zur gleichen Zeit dort, oder besser gesagt in der Nähe bin ...... Aber vieleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Autobahn bei der Rückfahrt 

Achja, Ampopo ich bin letztens mal uber Saarbrücken - Nancy in Richtung Lyon gefahren. Das ist in etwa die gleiche Strecke nur meines Erachtens bedeutend besser zu fahren, da leer .....

Aber ich will euch nicht dazwische babbele


----------



## wondermike (9. Mai 2008)

Na dann, auch von mir schönen Urlaub. 

Und seid schön brav. Und dass Ihr mir keine diplomatischen Krisen mit unseren lieben Nachbarn in Fronkreisch heraufbeschwört.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann, auch von mir schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Und seid schön brav. Und dass Ihr mir keine diplomatischen Krisen mit unseren lieben Nachbarn in Fronkreisch heraufbeschwört.


eben 
 elsass-lothringen is jetzt denen und bleibt auch denen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Mai 2008)

komme dieses wochenende wahrscheinlich gar nicht zum biken


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann, auch von mir schönen Urlaub.
> 
> Und seid schön brav. Und dass Ihr mir keine diplomatischen Krisen mit unseren lieben Nachbarn in Fronkreisch heraufbeschwört.


Wir reißen uns zusammen. 

Einen hab ich noch, einen hab ich noch:

Sie: "Unser Auto ist kaputt. Es hat Wasser im Vergaser." 
Er: "Lächerlich! Du weißt doch gar nicht was ein Vergaser ist. Wo ist denn das Auto?"
Sie: "Im Pool."


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin dann mal Biken


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wir reißen uns zusammen.
> 
> Einen hab ich noch, einen hab ich noch:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

und weg  Bike natürlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Mai 2008)

... und wieder da von meiner kurzen, knackigen Staufen, Kaisertempel, Neuville-Spitzkehren, Rossert, Staufen Runde


----------



## caroka (9. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und wieder da von meiner kurzen, knackigen Staufen, Kaisertempel, Neuville-Spitzkehren, Rossert, Staufen Runde



Ich wußte schon warum ich mich nicht eingeladen habe.


----------



## caroka (10. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin moin moin, 

heute spielen wir mal n-1. 

Bleibt anständig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Mai 2008)

moin, moin, moin, moin 

...und tschüss


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin moin moin moin,
> 
> heute spielen wir mal n-1.
> 
> Bleibt anständig





wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin, moin, moin
> 
> ...und tschüss



moin moin moin

alles klar bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2008)

moin moin 

sind die Vorfreuden


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Mai 2008)

guuuuude...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Mai 2008)

morsche


----------



## wissefux (10. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. Mai 2008)

und gleich wieder moin ...

das ich das auch mal schaffe ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Mai 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin !


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin !


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin !



Auch schon wach?


----------



## wondermike (11. Mai 2008)

Ziemlich still hier, ohne die Urlauber. Aber die Action ist ja jetzt hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ziemlich still hier, ohne die Urlauber. Aber die Action ist ja jetzt hier.



 hab da die ganze zeit mitgelesen 
zuuu geil


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin

irgendweiner muss ja hier die fahne hochhalten


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2008)

Bist'n Held.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bist'n Held.



je sais


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin  moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

*schnarch*


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *schnarch*



 dito


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dito



 otid


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

alpen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

biken


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin moin

wer wird denn gleich aufgeben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> biken



spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

freizeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> freizeit



grillen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> grillen



kääääääsebockwürscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kääääääsebockwürscht



Sessel


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Sessel



...anhänger


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ...anhänger



anstrengend


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> anstrengend



joggen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

Mukelkater


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Mukelkater



schmerzen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schmerzen



Hardtail


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2008)

Was'n Gespamme...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hardtail



 stil


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was'n Gespamme...



wer spammt hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> stil



Motorsäge


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Motorsäge



schnarchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schnarchen



schlafen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schlafen



das werd ich jetzt 
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schnarchen



blau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das werd ich jetzt
> gn8



alles klar, machs gut  du alter Spammer


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

Sacht doch mal, wie lang hält denn ein Tretlager mit Geknacke durch? Kann ich damit noch einige Kilometer abspulen oder geht dann irgendwann gar nix mehr...keine Erfahrung damit. 
Viele Grüße Matthias


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

@ Wu-TAL Rider
Also in Sachen Haltbarkeit sehe ich da nicht das Problem. Du wirst wohl noch eine ganze Weile fahren können. Dann musst du aber davon ausgehen, dass das Innenlager kaputt ist und ausgetauscht werden muss. So kann man es evtl. mit einer Neufettung noch "retten".
So wäre es zumindest bei mir (evtl.) gewesen 

Schönen Abend noch,
Kai


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

@Race-Kralle88
Danke, Geld sparen ist nicht schlecht, also werd ichs doch mal zum Doc bringen  
Viele Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

Wu-TAL Rider schrieb:


> @Race-Kralle88
> Danke, Geld sparen ist nicht schlecht, also werd ichs doch mal zum Doc bringen
> Viele Grüße Matthias


Bitte schön 
*ABER:*
1. Es kann auch jetzt schon zu spät sein
2. So wie oben beschrieben war es bei mir- wie es bei dir ist: 

Ich bin aber nach dem Knacken im Kurbelbereich noch ein paar 100km gefahren und war dann für 14 Runden im Landschaftspark Duisburg (inkl. Treppenpassage  ).
Alles nicht gerade förderlich 

Viel Glück beim "Doc",
Kai


----------



## mzaskar (12. Mai 2008)

n Abend ihr Spanner Ähemm Spammer


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

komme kaum mit dem Nachlesen vorran


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> komme kaum mit dem Nachlesen vorran



möööööööp-falsch

,,moin moin moin moin  ,,   


heißt das


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

okok lassen wir das


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Zitat aus die Freie Reiter Fred:

evtl. sind mein Bike und ich am WE wieder in FRA, da Einladung zu einer B'Day Party erfolgte ...... 

Da Sonntag wohl Rückreise mit dickem Kopf angesagt ist, wäre evtl. am Samstag was kleines drin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zitat aus die Freie Reiter Fred:
> 
> evtl. sind mein Bike und ich am WE wieder in FRA, da Einladung zu einer B'Day Party erfolgte ......
> 
> Da Sonntag wohl Rückreise mit dickem Kopf angesagt ist, wäre evtl. am Samstag was kleines drin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

is hier irgentwie langweilig geworden....


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

600 :d


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> 600 :d



hau rein, du bist noch jung und hast zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hau rein, du bist noch jung und hast zeit



 ne du lass mal stecken


----------



## wissefux (13. Mai 2008)

schade ...

hätte dann gern morgen die fehlenden fünf noch komplettiert ...


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

Mann Mann Mann. Den ganzen Kram hier muss ich mir jetzt irgendwie ans Bike spaxen.






Riecht nach Arbeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

soll ich kommen und helfen


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

sind ein paar lecker teilchen


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Bin mal auf deinen Satteltest gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

Wenn du was ueber hast, ich finde bestimmt noch einen Platz an meinem Bike


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soll ich kommen und helfen



Au ja. Grobmotoriker unter sich.


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin mal auf deinen Satteltest gespannt



Ich auch. Schlimmer als jetzt kann's jedenfalls nicht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn du was ueber hast, ich finde bestimmt noch einen Platz an meinem Bike



Na ja, mit den alten teilen kann man bestimmt auch noch was anfangen.


----------



## M0g13r (13. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann. Den ganzen Kram hier muss ich mir jetzt irgendwie ans Bike spaxen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht doch fix 
den sattel habe ich auch bereue den kauf ... hab imma poweh ab 20 km :\
will meinen fizik nisene wieder ham  (den ich aus der sattelstütze flexen musste weil die schrauben eins mit den muttern geworden sind)
sach mal wie du mit dem sattel klar kommst (wenn eingeritten)


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

So sieht's jetzt noch aus.





Damit ich hinterher noch weiß, wie sowas aussehen sollte.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Au ja. Grobmotoriker unter sich.



fest, fester, noch fester..... ab, ..... *******


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Mai 2008)

soo werd dann mal ins bettchen gehn.....
machts gut [email protected]


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

was schraubst du denn alles runter ???? Da sind doch schon Scheiben drauf, warum neue?? Was machst du mit den Alten ??

Naja ich geh mal wieder auf den Balkon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

So, das Auseinanderbauen hat schonmal geklappt.





Jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen.


----------



## wondermike (13. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was schraubst du denn alles runter ???? Da sind doch schon Scheiben drauf, warum neue?? Was machst du mit den Alten ??



Die Schaltung ist 6 Jahre alt und entsprechend ausgeleiert. Die Bremsen haben mich noch nie begeistert. Und der Sattel und mein Allerwertester sind auch nicht die besten Freunde.

Aber wenn Du mir unbedingt den alten ausgelutschten Kram abkaufen willst, nur zu.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

ueber die Bremsen könnten wir mal bei einem Äpplerr diskutieren 

Suche noch was für die Stadtschlampe .... also das Rad das nochnicht weiss das es eine Stadschlampe wird  also PSSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTT


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, das Auseinanderbauen hat schonmal geklappt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hähähähähä Putzen )))


----------



## mzaskar (13. Mai 2008)

ich geh dann mal  GN8


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2008)

Hey Jungs, brauche support. Dafür müsst ihr nur den Link in der Signatur folgen! Gruß und Dank! Everstyle


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Mai 2008)

moin   moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, brauche support. Dafür müsst ihr nur den Link in der Signatur folgen! Gruß und Dank! Everstyle



http://lenzhahn.myminicity.com/


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2008)

Dann eben nicht 

Your Access was denied because the requested URL is part of the blocked category "Computer Games"

aber dann stimmt das ja mal mit der Minicity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2008)

Ampopo wie wird denn das Wetter im Taunus ??? Muss ich mein Rad mitbringen ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ampopo wie wird denn das Wetter im Taunus ??? Muss ich mein Rad mitbringen ?


 
schlecht ==>> 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ..... da lass ich mein Bike doch zu Hause


----------



## Everstyle (14. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://lenzhahn.myminicity.com/



Hehe, da ist wieder einer angesteckt worden


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hehe, da ist wieder einer angesteckt worden


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin 

Aufwachen es ist Zeit für einen neuen Tag


----------



## wondermike (15. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin moin



Schön, dass das Forum wieder läuft. Auch wenn bei der Qualität der Beiträge noch kein Fortschritt erkennbar ist.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

Das war anstrengend und erforderte vollste Konzentration 

schon mal was von den Franzosen gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2008)

salut


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

wie wird jetzt geschossen


----------



## Everstyle (15. Mai 2008)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wer es von euch alles war, aber meine City ist ja förmlich explodiert!!! (227 inhabitants)

BIG THANKS!!!

p.s. aber nicht auf dem Lorbeerkranz ausruhen Jungs...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

Falls jemand seine Biketouren in die Alpen verlegen möchte ......

[.....]dass nordseitig und in schattenlagen ab ca. 1300m mit grossflächigem schnee gerechnet werden muss...

sonnenseite ist vermutlich mindestens 1500m schneefrei [.....]

Gruss aus dem Land der Berge und Seen


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

warum soll man dich klicken ????
Kommen jetzt deine dunklen Seiten zum Vorschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

Klick mich, klick mich ..... lass mich dein Schalter sein 

Aber ich sehe du hast es schon geändert


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klick mich, klick mich ..... lass mich dein Schalter sein
> 
> Aber ich sehe du hast es schon geändert


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

was sagt denn das Wetter für's WE?? Bescheiden, oder?
Ich denke mal ich lass mein Rad zu Hause und werde mal ein faules Wochenene aller Wein, Weib und Gesang machen


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was sagt denn das Wetter für's WE?? Bescheiden, oder?
> Ich denke mal ich lass mein Rad zu Hause und werde mal ein faules Wochenene aller Wein, Weib und Gesang machen



das würde mir gut in den kram passen...mein we ist ziemlich voll..


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

mosche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin



um die uhrzeit


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2008)

jaja die Jugend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Mai 2008)

ich sag immer moin  würde aber trotzdem gern mehr schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

bin weg
tschöö


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *ich sag immer moin*  würde aber trotzdem gern mehr schlafen




du auch ??  
nachmacher


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

aä wie sagt ihr immer?
moin.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

immer moin .... halt 

moin moin

@maggo 

lange nichts mehr gelesen von dir


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

das liegt dran, dass ich lang nichts mehr geschrieben habe


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich schaffen die clowns aus der pfalz bald mal den schlachter abzuholen.


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich schaffen die clowns aus der pfalz bald mal den schlachter abzuholen.



nicht den schlachter, das pferd...


----------



## wondermike (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hoffentlich schaffen die clowns aus der pfalz bald mal den schlachter abzuholen.



 Welche Clowns aus der Pfalz? Und was machen die mit Deinem Schlachter?


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

die deren namen ich hier nicht erwähnen darf da das forum sonst ne abmahnung bekommt weil ich da def. nicht mehr sachlich bleiben kann. die die das ding dann erneut versuchen es zu rteparieren und dabei hoffentlich nicht schon wieder mehr kaputt machen als absolut nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das liegt dran, dass ich lang nichts mehr geschrieben habe



da is was dran ...


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die deren namen ich hier nicht erwähnen darf da das forum sonst ne abmahnung bekommt weil ich da def. nicht mehr sachlich bleiben kann. die die das ding dann erneut versuchen es zu rteparieren und dabei hoffentlich nicht schon wieder mehr kaputt machen als absolut nötig.



hört sich ja net so gut an ... das arme pferdchen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die deren namen ich hier nicht erwähnen darf da das forum sonst ne abmahnung bekommt weil ich da def. nicht mehr sachlich bleiben kann. die die das ding dann erneut versuchen es zu rteparieren und dabei hoffentlich nicht schon wieder mehr kaputt machen als absolut nötig.



im übrigen auch die, deren logistikabteilung bzw. partner nicht in der lage ist den kunden von vorauszahlungen zu verschonen, weil das nicht geht. ich muss die kohlen für den versand also vorstrecken und bekomme sie zurücküberwiesen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> im übrigen auch die, deren logistikabteilung bzw. partner nicht in der lage ist den kunden von vorauszahlungen zu verschonen, weil das nicht geht. ich muss die kohlen für den versand also vorstrecken und bekomme sie zurücküberwiesen.


----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2008)

32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Mai 2008)

25


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Was willst du damit sagen???


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Aaahh die Zeit bis Schicht im Schacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aaahh die Zeit bis Schicht im Schacht



aaahh


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

was macht es Städle baue?


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was macht es Städle baue?



 
immer schön klicken


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2008)

@ maggo: find ich echt super kagge wie das mit deinem Bock läuft  ich traure mit dir


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

so ich hau mal in denSack ..... muss noch in die Reinigung und dann in die Berge zum Käse kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

So wieder da, habe jetzt 4.5 KG Alpkäse im Kühlschrank, 8 Schneider Hefeweizen, 300 Gr Entrecote und 2 x Bauchscheiben ...... Das Wochenende ist gerettet 

PS Irgendwo gammelt auch noch etwas Salat rum falls jemand wegen den Vitaminen fragt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

zurück vom HiBike, der neue Laden ist vieeel besser als der Alte 

jetzt brauch ich nur noch meine Gabel zurück und muss meine Abschlussprüfung erfolgreich hinter mich bringen, dann kann ich meine heutige Erwerbung auch mal auf Tour testen  brauchen werd ichs hoffentlich nie 
Bild gibts evtl. wenn die Digicam wieder ausm WE Trip da ist...


----------



## M0g13r (16. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> zurück vom HiBike, der neue Laden ist vieeel besser als der alter
> 
> ...



die kleine hinterhof schmiede in sossenheim fand ich besser *G*
seitdem sie im taunus sind mag ich sie nich mehr


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> zurück vom HiBike, der neue Laden ist vieeel besser als der Alte
> 
> ...



Hmm was es wohl ist ...... Alien, Schoner, Kissen, Erste Hilfe Pack, FF Helm, Colt, Winchester, Jägerhut ...... Rote Socken


----------



## wondermike (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So wieder da, habe jetzt 4.5 KG Alpkäse im Kühlschrank, 8 Schneider Hefeweizen, 300 Gr Entrecote und 2 x Bauchscheiben ...... Das Wochenende ist gerettet
> 
> PS Irgendwo gammelt auch noch etwas Salat rum falls jemand wegen den Vitaminen fragt



Hm. Würde sagen, zu viel Käse, zu wenig Bier.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

zur Not gibt es noch Wein zum Käse


----------



## wondermike (16. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zur Not gibt es noch Wein zum Käse



Da bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2008)

freut mich


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (17. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was macht es Städle baue?



Baruunturuun geht ab, wie sonst was!!! Ich bin mittlerweile bei knapp 750 Einwohnern. Jetzt kann man folgende Sachen beeinflussen:

Increase population http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com
Increase industry http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/ind
Improve the transport network http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/tra
Increase security http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/sec
Improve the enviroment http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/env

Mist, kann jetzt am WE nicht fahren. Hatte am Do eine doppelte Kiefer-OP....


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Baruunturuun geht ab, wie sonst was!!! Ich bin mittlerweile bei knapp 750 Einwohnern. Jetzt kann man folgende Sachen beeinflussen:
> 
> Increase population http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com
> Increase industry http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/ind
> ...



kann man in Baruunturuun auch biken gehen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

eeen wundeerschöne gude dach


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Mai 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

moooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2008)

N'abend 

... we are back in Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> ... we are back in Taunus



heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

wars schön?


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

hab mich entschlossen noch ein bikevideo zu machen...
ein besseres ein größeres und ein schöneres


----------



## wondermike (17. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend
> 
> ... we are back in Taunus



Tach auch. 

Und, alles noch dran?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wars schön?



 Yepp - Es war sehr schön, später mehr


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I-VfjutIg8s


----------



## Everstyle (17. Mai 2008)

eine kleine Anleitung für alle, die Geschwindigkeitsrekorde aufstellen möchten...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=PbmovjSI7I0

p. s. ich schmeiss mich weg vor lachen...


----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hab gerade allen Quatsch nachgelesen.  
In Frankreich war es . Ich hab bestimmt zugenommen, obwohl ich jeden Tag gefahren bin, abgesehen von Mittwoch. Das Essen war top.
Wettermäßig hatten wir richtig Glück. ......nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Nur 2 x in den Regen gekommen.  
Rote Mohnblumen, gelber Ginster, lilia Lilien.......und die Gerüche.... 

So genug belangloses Zeug geredet........ich denke Wahltho wird Euch mit den wirklich wichtigen Infos beglücken.  

Eines wäre noch wichtig: Rohloff fahren ist goil!


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade allen Quatsch nachgelesen.
> In Frankreich war es . Ich hab bestimmt zugenommen, obwohl ich jeden Tag gefahren bin, abgesehen von Mittwoch. Das Essen war top.
> Wettermäßig hatten wir richtig Glück. ......nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Nur 2 x in den Regen gekommen.
> Rote Mohnblumen, gelber Ginster, lilia Lilien.......und die Gerüche....
> ...



   

bin mal weg
gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (17. Mai 2008)

welcome back ihr franzosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> welcome back ihr franzosen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> welcome back ihr franzosen



   Danke!



caroka schrieb:


> ...ich denke Wahltho wird Euch mit den wirklich wichtigen Infos beglücken.



Aber nicht mehr heute, ich bin platt  




caroka schrieb:


> Eines wäre noch wichtig: Rohloff fahren ist goil!



 Sach' ich doch! 

... aber soll ich die Geschichte, wie Du zum Rohloff-Fahren gekommen bist, hier wirklich auch erzählen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2008)

... ach so, die neue Seasons DVD ist in der letzten Woche angekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Mai 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2008)

moin !

dann mal schnell her mit den storys und bilder aus frankreich  

@caro: klar is rohloff fahren geil, was dachtest du denn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

... Moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann mal schnell her mit den storys und bilder aus frankreich



Die Story ist aus meiner Sicht schnell erzählt, für Bilder bin ich nicht zuständig 

An- und Abritt wurden problem- und staufrei in gemütlichem Tempo (weil Bikes auf dem Dach und Tempolimit in F) in jeweils ca. 9 1/2 Stunden erledigt.

Die Hütte war sehr schön. Die Landschaft ist ein Biker-Traum (was für uns ja keine Neuigkeit war  )

Das Wetter hätte etwas stabiler sein können. Es war die ganze Zeit zwar warm, aber zwei von fünf Touren mussten wir wegen aufkommenden Regens leider abkürzen  

Am Mittwoch haben alle pausiert. Caro A. und ich haben gemeinsam einen Ausflug mit dem Auto gemacht.

Wie ich letzten September schon berichtet hatte, ist das Luberon für Biker ein absolutes Traum-Revier, das mit Hilfe des im Internet bestellbaren Bike-Führers und der gut ausgeschilderten Touren, für jeden erschliesbar ist.

Die Trails sind allererste Sahne, die Treppen auch  

Essen/Trinken in F bedürfen wohl keiner weiteren Kommentierung  

Ansonsten war es sehr lustig


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Story ist aus meiner Sicht schnell erzählt, *für Bilder bin ich nicht zuständig*



aha und wer ist zuständig?
wen dürfen wir nerven?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Story ist aus meiner Sicht schnell erzählt, für Bilder bin ich nicht zuständig



Und was war jetzt mit Caro und der Rohloff?  Lass mich mal raten: Caro hat sich auf einer Tour das Schaltwerk abgerissen und Du hast Ihr mitten auf dem Trail schnell die Ersatz-Rohloff eingebaut, die Du immer im Rucksack hast.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt mit Caro und der Rohloff?



Caro und die Rohloff - Tja da liegst Du ganz falsch 

Wir waren am Samstag früh um 05:00 Uhr bei Caro. Ich hab' geklingelt und bin rauf um Caro zu helfen ihre Sachen 'runterzutragen. Als die Sachen im Auto waren, ist Caro zurück zum Haus, um ihr Bike aus dem Keller zu holen...

... nach etwa fünf Minuten bin ich dann mal schauen gegangen, wo sie denn bleibt. Ich traf' eine völlig irritierte Caro vor der Haustür, die nur stammelte "Das gibt es doch nicht!"...

... Caro hatte nämlich oben in der Wohnung ihren Wohnungs- und Haustürschlüssel vom Schlüsselbund abgemacht und auf die Kommode gelegt. Sie hatte dummerweise aber jetzt nicht nur die Wohnungstür, sondern auch die Haustür hinter sich zugezogen ...

... und Bingo: Ihr Bike stand jetzt noch im Keller hinter der zugezogenen Haustür  

Caro hatte zwar inzwischen bei allen anderen Mietparteien sturmgeklingelt, aber entweder kein hat sich erbarmt am Montag morgen um 05:00 Uhr die Tür zu öffnen oder die Klingel war kaputt 

... die anderen Schlüssel waren  in FFM, was unseren Reiseplan doch etwas durcheinandergebracht hätte ...

... wir sind dann lieber kurzerhand zurück nach fbh und haben das Argon von A. aufs Dach geladen...

... so kam Caro im Luberon zum Rohloff-fahren


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so kam Caro im Luberon zum Rohloff-fahren



Auch nicht schlecht.  

Wahrscheinlich haben die Nachbarn gedacht, da sind ein paar Besoffene zugange.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro und die Rohloff - Tja da liegst Du ganz falsch
> 
> Wir waren am Samstag früh um 05:00 Uhr bei Caro. Ich hab' geklingelt und bin rauf um Caro zu helfen ihre Sachen 'runterzutragen. Als die Sachen im Auto waren, ist Caro zurück zum Haus, um ihr Bike aus dem Keller zu holen...
> 
> ...



   
 
boa böööse


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aha und wer ist zuständig?
> wen dürfen wir nerven?


wenn der dafür zuständig sein sollte, der bisher alle Bilder gesammelt hat, dann müßtet ihr euch noch ein Weilchen gedulden! Mir wurde aus sicherer Quelle angetragen, dass der jetzt erst Schwimmen geht, dann sich seinem zweiten Frühstück widmet, dann... 



wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> Die Trails sind allererste Sahne, die Treppen auch
> ...








--bikerider-- schrieb:


> boa böööse


wenn Du mich fragst: alles volle Berechnung!


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn der dafür zuständig sein sollte, der bisher alle Bilder gesammelt hat, dann müßtet ihr euch noch ein Weilchen gedulden! Mir wurde aus sicherer Quelle angetragen, dass der jetzt erst Schwimmen geht, dann sich seinem zweiten Frühstück widmet, dann...
> 
> 
> 
> wenn Du mich fragst: alles volle Berechnung!



   son sind se die frauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

aber nettes bildchen
vorallem nettes treppchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

So, die Bikes wären auch gereinigt und gecheckt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wenn Du mich fragst: alles volle Berechnung!





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> son sind se die frauen





Egal, Hauptsache Caro konnte biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache Caro konnte biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache Caro konnte biken



... apropos Biken, ich glaube das tue ich auch gleich mal


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

kennt hier jemand ein günstiges bikerevier in den bayrischen alpen bzw in deren nähe? 
hab vor dieses jahr noch mal da runter zu fahrn....
und bin jetzt am überlegen obs wieder nach garmisch geht oder mal nach mittenwald oder eben mal ,,ganz woanders,, hin...


----------



## caroka (18. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich haben die Nachbarn gedacht, da sind ein paar Besoffene zugange.



Naja, ich glaube es war wirklich die Klingel.  
Ich war kürzlich noch zu nachtschlafender Zeit aus dem Bett geklingelt worden, da einem Mitbewohner des Hauses das selbe passiert war.  
Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wer es war, weil ich die Augen kaum aufbekommen hatte. Dem würde ich jetzt was erzählen.


----------



## caroka (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Bikes wären auch gereinigt und gecheckt


Oh sorry, 
hab ich ganz vergessen. Ich hatte aber auch schon wieder einen Blitzeinsatz....... Um 10:00 ein Anruf, dass um 11:00 meine Große Tanzen muss.


----------



## caroka (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... apropos Biken, ich glaube das tue ich auch gleich mal


Nein, ich mach heute einen Gemütlichen. 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand ein günstiges bikerevier in den bayrischen alpen bzw in deren nähe?
> hab vor dieses jahr noch mal da runter zu fahrn....
> und bin jetzt am überlegen obs wieder nach garmisch geht oder mal nach mittenwald oder eben mal ,,ganz woanders,, hin...


Der Schwarzwald ist bestimmt sehr schön. Ich war mal, 1998, in Freiburg und bin mit meiner Schwester durch die Gegend gegondelt, mit dem Auto. Damals dachte ich schon, dass es bestimmt wunderschön sein muss da mit dem Rad zu fahren, obwohl ich damals noch nichts von Trails wusste.


----------



## hambacher (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kennt hier jemand ein günstiges bikerevier in den bayrischen alpen bzw in deren nähe?
> hab vor dieses jahr noch mal da runter zu fahrn....
> und bin jetzt am überlegen obs wieder nach garmisch geht oder mal nach mittenwald oder eben mal ,,ganz woanders,, hin...



Fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Garmisch. Habe da eine Ferienwohnung.
Näheres kann ich dir durch die Pfalzfahrer (wahltho, caro, missy .....) die mich am übernächsten WE besuchen übermitteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> Fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Garmisch. *Habe da eine Ferienwohnung.*
> Näheres kann ich dir durch die Pfalzfahrer (wahltho, caro, missy .....) die mich am übernächsten WE besuchen übermitteln



du glücklicher  

das is soo geil da unten 

wenn ich mal groß bin zieh ich da runter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> Fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Garmisch. Habe da eine Ferienwohnung.



Hi Günni 

Viel Spass


----------



## hambacher (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du glücklicher
> 
> das is soo geil da unten
> 
> wenn ich mal groß bin zieh ich da runter



@ bikerider
Irgendie fehlt da ein Wort

Ich hab eine Ferienwohnung da unten und jetzt kommts GEMIETET. 
Leider nicht meine.

@ wahltho 
Hi, noch 13


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> @ bikerider
> Irgendie fehlt da ein Wort
> 
> Ich hab eine Ferienwohnung da unten und jetzt kommts GEMIETET.
> ...



oh  
dann bist du genauso ein opfer wie ich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Oh sorry,



Nullo Problemo, war 'ne Sache von 15 Minuten, da brauchte ich wirklich keine Hilfe bei


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

da unten is doch jetzt bzw vom 22-25mai  dieses bikefestival...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nein, ich mach heute einen Gemütlichen.



Schon wieder  - Das hast Du doch gestern schon im Auto 9 1/2 Stunden lang gemacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn ich mal groß bin zieh ich da runter



Du willst noch weiter wachsen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

@iggi: mach dich ans lernen, davor fiel ja heut die Tour aus *mahnenderFingerinderLuft*
evtl heut Abend/spät Nachmittag erstbefahrung am Hohlen Stein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du willst noch weiter wachsen?



 klar doch


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @iggi: mach dich ans lernen, davor fiel ja heut die Tour aus *mahnenderFingerinderLuft*
> evtl heut Abend/spät Nachmittag erstbefahrung am Hohlen Stein?



 klar doch


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Caro und die Rohloff - Tja da liegst Du ganz falsch
> 
> Wir waren am Samstag früh um 05:00 Uhr bei Caro. Ich hab' geklingelt und bin rauf um Caro zu helfen ihre Sachen 'runterzutragen. Als die Sachen im Auto waren, ist Caro zurück zum Haus, um ihr Bike aus dem Keller zu holen...
> 
> ...



stimmt, so wars  



caroka schrieb:


> Nein, ich mach heute einen Gemütlichen.



wahrscheinlich trainiert sie grade heimlich einradfahren


----------



## hambacher (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da unten is doch jetzt bzw vom 22-25mai  dieses bikefestival...




yep,
fahre aber nur die kurze Runde.


die mittlere ist mir mit 68 km und 2200 hm etwas zu hart.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> yep,
> fahre aber nur die kurze Runde.
> 
> 
> die mittlere ist mir mit 68 km und 2200 hm etwas zu hart.



mittlere ????
  

krass....


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

...kann mich wirklich nur schwer vom Frühstückstisch trennen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...kann mich wirklich nur schwer vom Frühstückstisch trennen!!!



du hast ne tischdecke?   

ich guck gleich mal was ich im kühlschrank hab


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @iggi: mach dich ans lernen, ...



Genau Iggi, denn Du willst ja schliesslich ein gutes Abi machen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Iggi, denn Du willst ja schliesslich ein gutes Abi machen...



rischdisch...
bin ja auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rischdisch...
> bin ja auch dabei





... aber vergiss nicht, hinterher auch was Anständiges zu studieren


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau Iggi, denn Du willst ja schliesslich ein gutes Abi machen...



Außerdem hätte man als alter Sack ja gar keinen Spaß mehr, wenn man den jungen Leuten nicht ab und zu mal lebenskluge Ratschläge geben dürfte...


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du hast ne tischdecke?
> 
> ich guck gleich mal was ich im kühlschrank hab



seit gestern `ne zweite...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Außerdem hätte man als alter Sack ja gar keinen Spaß mehr, wenn man den jungen Leuten nicht ab und zu mal lebenskluge Ratschläge geben dürfte...



 Genau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

... so, jetzt geht's ab in die Eisdiele *sabber*


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> seit gestern `ne zweite...


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> seit gestern `ne zweite...



Mann, wie zivilisert.  

Bei mir liegen in der Küche mal wieder das Werkzeug und das schmutzige Geschirr durcheinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so, jetzt geht's ab in die Eisdiele *sabber*



Bring mir was mit....


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

Luberon - Tag 1 - von Les Baups nach Apt

Aufbruch!  Worauf wartet ihr denn???  





Wo es wohl lang geht?





Kurz nach dem Start sind noch überflüssige Energien vorhanden...





Nach kurzer Orientierung werden wir auf einen Höhenwanderweg Richtung Apt geschickt.





Dieser führte uns durch viel Gegend,





hier an neben Lavendel, Oliven und Kirschen häufig anzutreffenden Wein vorbei, zur ersten netten Abfahrt.





Dort wurden unsere Ohren schon auf den Festschmaus der Augen vorbereitet...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

@arachne....
du kannst französich? ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

aber echt gei*** Bilder


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @arachne....
> du kannst französich? ...



Ich war sicherlich derjenige, der das am wenigsten konnte.  Um mir auf der Karte etwas zeigen zu lassen, mußte ich das glücklicherweise auch nicht. Außerdem sind diese Provencalen super geduldig!!!


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber echt gei*** Bilder



Das ist übrigens ein Potpourrie aus Bildern von A., dem Hirsch und mir.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens ein Potpourrie aus Bildern von A., dem Hirsch und mir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bring mir was mit....



 Tut mir leid, zu spät gelesen, beim nächsten Mal gerne


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

M***, habe meine Karten und Bücher im Taxi liegen lassen...  Versuche trotzdem mal weiter zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

... so, ich werd' mir jetzt mal Seasons reinpfeiffen


----------



## Arachne (18. Mai 2008)

Luberon - Tag 1 - D232/Les Claparèdes

Südlich von Apt ging es erstmal moderat Richtung der auf dem Höhenkamm in Ost/West-Richtung verlaufenden D232 (Straße).





Dann fing aber doch irgendwann meine Vorstellung eines flowigen, entspannenden Urlaubs zu wanken an. Richtung Les Claparèdes ging ein recht steiler und leicht steiniger Singletrail hoch.









Nach den Claparèdes folgte die Belohnung jedoch recht bald.  Der Trail ging zuerst moderat auf steinigem Waldboden abwärts. Dann wurde das Ganze immer steiler/steiniger/felsiger.





Spitzkehren









Die Steilheit ist ganz gut am Höhenversatz zu erkennen.





Bei der anschließenden schnellen, stufigen Passage mit Absätzen sind leider keine Bilder entstanden. Das hier ist dann schon das Ende:





Für mich hatte sich schon alleine mit dieser Abfahrt der Urlaub gelohnt!!!    

Dieser Hang, am Ende des Trails, war auch voller Reifenspuren.


----------



## wissefux (18. Mai 2008)

wirklich schöne bilder


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wirklich schöne bilder



In der Tat. Wird man glatt neidisch.  

Ich hab's immerhin geschafft, heute mein Jekyll soweit wieder hinzubasteln, dass ich heute Abend noch ein Testründchen drehen konnte.


----------



## ratte (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Urlauber,

auch von mir ein "welcome back". 
Scheint so, als hättet Ihr eine Menge Spaß gehabt.   
Und uch alle wieder wohlbehalten zurück.


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

hab noch mal ne frage... war jemand schonma am edersee biken?
lohnt sich das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2008)

welcome back ..... will auch Rohloff fahren 


noch 5


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Mai 2008)

so bin mal weg
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Mai 2008)

schicke Bilder mit  schicken Trails drauf  
gut das alle heile geblieben sind 

ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, gute Nacht alle zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab noch mal ne frage... war jemand schonma am edersee biken?



Ich bin in 2003 nur mal zum Edersee und zurück gebiked, aber vor Ort selbst nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... will auch Rohloff fahren



Na dann mach' schon mal die Schlüssel vom Schlüsselbund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

Ich sach denn auch mal GN8 

... morgen ist zum Glück noch Frei-Tag und Freitag ist auch wieder Frei-Tag wird also eine kurze A*****swoche


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2008)

Bei meinem Glück macht jemand die Tür auf 

Wenn das Ding nicht so teuer wäre ..... aber evtl. baue ich ja mal selbst was auf und dann ist es in der Planung dabei


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2008)

Achso, GN8 .... leider kein Frei-Tag Morgen und Freitag auch keinen Frei-Tag


----------



## wondermike (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach denn auch mal GN8
> 
> ... morgen ist zum Glück noch Frei-Tag und Freitag ist auch wieder Frei-Tag wird also eine kurze A*****swoche



Und unsereiner, der wirklich mal einen freien Tag verdient hätte, darf wieder malochen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich sach denn auch mal GN8
> 
> ... morgen ist zum Glück noch Frei-Tag und Freitag ist auch wieder Frei-Tag wird also eine kurze A*****swoche



... ach so und Donnerstag ist ja 'eh Frei-Tag...

... das wird also sogar eine *sehr* kurze A******woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so und Donnerstag ist ja 'eh Frei-Tag...
> 
> ... das wird also sogar eine *sehr* kurze A******woche



meinereiner hat sogar insgesamt 5 frei-tage die nächste woche.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin



moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner hat sogar insgesamt 5 frei-tage die nächste woche.



 Ist heute schon mein siebter Frei-Tag in Folge


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin,



hambacher schrieb:


> Fahre nächste Woche für ein paar Tage nach Garmisch. Habe da eine Ferienwohnung.
> Näheres kann ich dir durch die Pfalzfahrer (wahltho, caro, missy .....) die mich am übernächsten WE besuchen übermitteln


Da freue ich mich schon drauf.   



wahltho schrieb:


> Nullo Problemo, war 'ne Sache von 15 Minuten, da brauchte ich wirklich keine Hilfe bei


....trotzdem ärgert es mich.  



wahltho schrieb:


> Schon wieder  - Das hast Du doch gestern schon im Auto 9 1/2 Stunden lang gemacht


Gestern war anderes relaxen angesagt. 



wissefux schrieb:


> .......
> wahrscheinlich trainiert sie grade heimlich einradfahren


Das lerne ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr.


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> meinereiner hat sogar insgesamt 5 frei-tage die nächste woche.


Wollen wir dann mal Nachmittags fahren?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin





caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin moin,



Was war an diesem Post



mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin




jetzt falsch?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Muss mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen, das die ANzahl der Plauscher am Morgen stark zugenommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

und habe erst ein Auge offen, deswegen nur die Hälfte moin´s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Muss mich erst wieder daran gewöhnen, das die ANzahl der Plauscher am Morgen stark zugenommen hat



Morgenstund hat Plausch im Mund


----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wollen wir dann mal Nachmittags fahren?



liebend gerne, leider bleibt zumindest nachmittags nur der donnerstag


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was war an diesem Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss man jetzt auch noch Mathe-Genie sei, um hier posten zu dürfen?


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

nee nur wach


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nee nur wach



Das is' aber Montag morgens auch eine harte Anforderung. *schnarch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Muss man jetzt auch noch Mathe-Genie sei, um hier posten zu dürfen?



Falls man heutzutage schon als Mathe-Genie gilt, wenn man bis Vier zählen kann, dann lautet die Antwort wohl "Ja!"


----------



## Arachne (19. Mai 2008)

Luberon - Tag 1 - D232/N100/Caseneuve

Nach dem netten Claparèdes-Trail ging es wieder rauf Richtung D232





Neben vielen Lavendel-Feldern





gab es auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Apt und Buoux sehr schöne, mehr oder weniger eben verlaufende, grobsteinige Singletrails. Durch die dort recht eng stehenden Bäume, kam mir mein Lenker gigantisch breit vor... Dann ging es wieder runter zur N100, östlich von Apt. Steil, steinig, mal kurvig, mal schottrig. Fast unten angekommen gab es erste Verluste:





Nachdem ich mich `ne Weile entspannt hatte und ein wenig auf dem Rad die Wartezeit verkürzen wollte, stellte ich auch bei mir einen Schleichenden fest...





Dorn entfernen und Schlauch wechseln ging aber recht fix.  Von der N100 haben wir uns nochmal nach Caseneuve, oder bis fast dorthin, hochgekurbelt. Der Himmel zog sich so langsam zu.





Um wieder nach Apt zu kommen, durften wir nun einen langen, flowigen, schnellen Singletrail genießen! 

Im Grand Café Gregoire in Apt genossen wir unseren wohlverdienten Café crème/double.





Auf den letzten Metern konnten wir in der Ferne Blitze erkennen und es fing zu tröpfeln an. Villar mit Kirschbäumen im Vordergrund:





Olivenbäume und Mohnblumen:





Das war der erste Tag (61km, 1125Hm).


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Ein wenig beneide ich euch ja schon  ob der schönen Woche


----------



## Arachne (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein wenig beneide ich euch ja schon  ob der schönen Woche



Ich mich auch! 

Aber komm`: Du könntest sowas wie den Telegrafen-Trail doch täglich in Deinen Nachhauseweg integrieren. Darum beneide ich Dich!!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

ist immer so anstrengend den Berg hoch zu radeln 

Aber Ziel ist einmal die Woche Morgens den Antennentrail vom Uetliberg einbauen  

Aber diese Woche hab ich mir mal ne Bikepause verordnet .... fühle mich irgendwie schlapp und kraftlos.... Da es nächste Woche ja in die Ferien geht muss ich doch fit sein


----------



## Arachne (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist immer so anstrengend den Berg hoch zu radeln
> 
> Aber Ziel ist einmal die Woche Morgens den Antennentrail vom Uetliberg einbauen
> 
> Aber diese Woche hab ich mir mal ne Bikepause verordnet .... fühle mich irgendwie schlapp und kraftlos.... Da es nächste Woche ja in die Ferien geht muss ich doch fit sein



Genau, erhole Dich im Büro, damit Du die Ferien verkraftest! 

Bin in den letzten beiden Tagen so gut wie gar nicht gefahren. Habe ich gebraucht!


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falls man heutzutage schon als Mathe-Genie gilt, wenn man bis Vier zählen kann, dann lautet die Antwort wohl "Ja!"



Ich kann sogar bis 20 zählen.

Wenn ich die Schuhe ausziehe....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

So, ich glaube ich geh' bald mal eine erste Runde biken


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich mich auch!
> 
> Aber komm`: Du könntest sowas wie den Telegrafen-Trail doch täglich in Deinen Nachhauseweg integrieren. Darum beneide ich Dich!!



Hmmm nur am Wetter und dem Lavendel und den Olivenbäumen und dem Sandstein muss ich noch arbeiten


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich glaube ich geh' bald mal eine erste Runde biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab' mich übrigens dazu entschlossen, mir ein zweites Standbein aufzubauen und in die Bike-Filmproduktion einzusteigen:

http://www.helmkamera-systeme.de/?komplettsysteme=01POV01


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

DAs wird nichts, du bist zu schnell und fährst immer vorne weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> DAs wird nichts, du bist zu schnell und fährst immer vorne weg



Ist doch gut, dann hab' ich wenigstens immer freies Bild und nicht die Rückansichten von Euch Nasen auf dem Film


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Hej  ... ich hab ein schönes Heck


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, dann hab' ich wenigstens immer freies Bild und nicht die Rückansichten von Euch Nasen auf dem Film



Wie gut, dass Du immer vor mir fährst. Da besteht wenigstens keine Gefahr, dass ich demnächst meine "Fahrkünste" auf YouTube bewundern darf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass Du immer vor mir fährst. Da besteht wenigstens keine Gefahr, dass ich demnächst meine "Fahrkünste" auf YouTube bewundern darf.



Hhhmmm,...

... ich glaub' ich muss mal öfter hinten bleiben


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich übrigens dazu entschlossen, mir ein zweites Standbein aufzubauen und in die Bike-Filmproduktion einzusteigen:
> 
> http://www.helmkamera-systeme.de/?komplettsysteme=01POV01



8ich glaub die hatten wir mal im felsenmeer dabei...die bilder waren ganz gut das problem war die komische auflösung...


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, dann hab' ich wenigstens immer freies Bild und nicht die Rückansichten von Euch Nasen auf dem Film



Film einfach nach hinten  dann hast Du DIE Nasen auf dem Film


----------



## Everstyle (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich übrigens dazu entschlossen, mir ein zweites Standbein aufzubauen und in die Bike-Filmproduktion einzusteigen:
> 
> http://www.helmkamera-systeme.de/?komplettsysteme=01POV01



Also, wenn es ernst gemeint war, dann schau dir das mal an:

http://cgi.ebay.de/VIOSPORT-POV1-WA...NameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em122


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Hier ist noch etwas was interessant klingt

und hier gibt es sie


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Film einfach nach hinten  dann hast Du DIE Nasen auf dem Film



Dann will ich aber auchne Kamera um den Wahltho zu filmen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Ich habs getan und mich angemeldet  

Stöckli Bike Marathon
Nationalpark Bike Marathon 2008, Scuol - 30.08.2008 (47 km - Herren Fun 3)
12. Iron Bike Race, Einsiedeln - 28.09.2008 (Category: 77 km - Herren Fun 3)


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

@Wahltho: wenn du wirklich sowas kaufen willst setzt dich mal mit dem Bernd (oldrizzo) in verbindung. der hat schon einiges ausgetestet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wahltho: wenn du wirklich sowas kaufen willst setzt dich mal mit dem Bernd (oldrizzo) in verbindung. der hat schon einiges ausgetestet.



Zu spät, schon bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

@WM: Vielen Dank für die Karte aus Thailand 

... die war heute in der Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Zu spät, schon bestellt


 
Du bist ja ein wahrer Spring in Feld


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

jetzt erwarten wir aber auch solche Aufnahmen  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8GYP7hQDCAY&feature=related


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> jetzt erwarten wir aber auch solche Aufnahmen


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @WM: Vielen Dank für die Karte aus Thailand
> 
> ... die war heute in der Post



Doch so schnell?  

Dachte schon, die wäre verloren gegangen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Doch so schnell?
> 
> Dachte schon, die wäre verloren gegangen.





... war ein Aufkleber drauf, dass die Adresse ergänzt worden sei (, um die Postleitzahl)


----------



## Hopi (19. Mai 2008)

dann hört man bald am Feldberg UNNNnndddddd Biiitttttttteeeeeeee


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

@wahltho: na da bin ich aber mal gespannt was es hier demnächst zu sehen gibt


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich kann sogar bis 20 zählen.
> 
> Wenn ich die Schuhe ausziehe....


  *klopfaufdieschenkel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho: na da bin ich aber mal gespannt was es hier demnächst zu sehen gibt



Und ich erst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> *klopfaufdieschenkel*



Ich hab's bis hierher klatschen hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab's bis hierher klatschen hören


Hast Du Deine Runde schon hinter Dir?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hast Du Deine Runde schon hinter Dir?



Die Erste 

Ich wollte nachher aber nochmal los


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

guuuuuuuuude mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Guuuuuuuuuude Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

morgen noch die letzte wichtige arbeit 
danach kommt nur noch deutsch.....,,irrungen und wirrungen,, von fontane :kotz:

ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit dem buch noch nicht mal angefangen


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8GYP7hQDCAY&feature=related
guckt mal der kopf.... der bewegt sich gar net....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

... das Geilste ist, wie er nach dem Sturz in die Kamera stiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... das Geilste ist, wie er nach dem Sturz in die Kamera stiert


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

och menno das seh ich wieder nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> och menno das seh ich wieder nicht



Haste wieder was, wo Du Dich heute abend drauf freuen kannst


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

eine runde mitleid....


,,oooooooh,,


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

und noch eine weils so schön war.....

,,oooooohh,,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

So, ich mach' mich mal wieder auf's Bike


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen noch die letzte wichtige arbeit
> danach kommt nur noch deutsch.....,,irrungen und wirrungen,, von fontane :kotz:



Etwas mehr Respekt vor den Titanen der deutschen Literatur, bitte!  


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt hab ich mit dem buch noch nicht mal angefangen



Ehrlich gesagt ist der Typ so interessant wie Farbe beim Trocknen zuzukucken...


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Etwas mehr Respekt vor den Titanen der deutschen Literatur, bitte!
> 
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ist der Typ so interessant wie Farbe beim Trocknen zuzukucken...



  
oooohja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RXw3CqJWorE&feature=related  
oh man....
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Maggo (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RXw3CqJWorE&feature=related
> oh man....
> *kopfschüttel*



vor dem typen hätte ich definitiv angst. richtige angst. 

wenn ich bei jedem scheis platten den ich bislang gehabt habe jedesmal ein neues laufrad bräuchte hätte sich da sicher längst schon ein einfamilienhaus in guter lage bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> vor dem typen hätte ich definitiv angst. richtige angst.
> 
> wenn ich bei jedem scheis platten den ich bislang gehabt habe jedesmal ein neues laufrad bräuchte hätte sich da sicher längst schon ein einfamilienhaus in guter lage bezahlt gemacht.



  

du bist ja auch ne ausnahme , was die platten betrifft


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RXw3CqJWorE&feature=related
> oh man....
> *kopfschüttel*



der ist ja geil...

das ist doch an der saalburg ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> der ist ja geil...
> 
> das ist doch an der saalburg ?



scheint so....
also
aufgepasst.. der täter kommt immer an den tatort zurück


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du bist ja auch ne ausnahme , was die platten betrifft


 
Es gibt aber mittlerweile einige Nachahmer

Iggy ..... Lugxx ..... Arachne ..... wahltho ......


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mittlerweile einige Nachahmer
> 
> Iggy ..... Lugxx ..... Arachne ..... wahltho ......





warum ICH  ....
also platt war der NOCH nicht in KH


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RXw3CqJWorE&feature=related
> oh man....
> *kopfschüttel*



Nein wie geil  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist doch an der saalburg ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Wo wir einmal dabei sind, der ist auch nicht schlecht:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IMshYFJ1cDA&NR=1

Aber Vorsicht! - Lautstärke runterdrehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

ohje


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

... bis zum Qualmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HEoJGsqhBAE

was die alles können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Boah bin ich platt Mann, das waren heute verteilt auf zwei Touren ca. 65km, 1.800hm und 4:45h Fahrzeit


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah bin ich platt Mann, das waren heute verteilt auf zwei Touren ca. 65km, 1.800hm und 4:45h Fahrzeit



 aber auch


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Boah bin ich platt Mann, das waren heute verteilt auf zwei Touren ca. 65km, 1.800hm und 4:45h Fahrzeit



Naja, Deine Staufenrunde hat es ja auch in sich.
Wo seid Ihr denn langgefahren? Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
Ich war aber auch erst ca. 17:30 am Fuxi.  
Bin aber schön trailig gefahren. Hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber auch


Das Wetter treibt einen aber auch raus.


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo wir einmal dabei sind, der ist auch nicht schlecht:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IMshYFJ1cDA&NR=1
> 
> Aber Vorsicht! - Lautstärke runterdrehen



So ungefähr klang meine tolle neue Juicy 5 gestern auch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So ungefähr klang meine tolle neue Juicy 5 gestern auch.



mit  organischen belägen geht das weg


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Organische Beläge = Daumen&Zeigefinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Organische Beläge = Daumen&Zeigefinger



 so ab ner gewissen temp...
riecht dann bestimmt gut...


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Ampopo Temperatur und Riechen .... muss mal den Grill anschmeissen und ein Schwein auflegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben.
> Ich war aber auch erst ca. 17:30 am Fuxi.



Wir waren erst um 18:00 Uhr am Fuxi und haben den letzten Kuchen abgegriffen, die leeren Teller mussten wir dann vor die verschlossene Tür der Wirtschaft stellen 

Ich fand's auch schade, dass wir uns nicht mehr getroffen haben 



caroka schrieb:


> Bin aber schön trailig gefahren. Hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht.



 Es war heute einfach nur


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass es für Schwachköpfigkeit keine Untergrenze gibt:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I0GTa0KXhVk&feature=related


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> .... muss mal den Grill anschmeissen und ein Schwein auflegen



...'nen halbes Schwein und 'nen Eimer Bratkartoffeln wären jetzt nicht schlecht


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Organische Beläge = Daumen&Zeigefinger



Das betrachte ich jetzt mal als Freiwilligmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass es für Schwachköpfigkeit keine Untergrenze gibt:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I0GTa0KXhVk&feature=related



Jetzt wird's hier aber sauig!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Heut nur Schwein und frisches Brot  achja ein paar Tomaten hat es noch


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass es für Schwachköpfigkeit keine Untergrenze gibt:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I0GTa0KXhVk&feature=related



den hatte ich auch gesehen ----- Schwachsinnige unter uns HILFE

Männer


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Beweis, dass es für Schwachköpfigkeit keine Untergrenze gibt:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=I0GTa0KXhVk&feature=related



     
blaue pillen sind nun out


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> blaue pillen sind nun out



Wenn's der Typ überlebt hat, hat er wahrscheinlich für den Rest seines Lebens einen Harten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

328


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn's der Typ überlebt hat, hat er wahrscheinlich für den Rest seines Lebens einen Harten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Mai 2008)

bin weg... tschööö


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn's der Typ überlebt hat, hat er wahrscheinlich für den Rest seines Lebens einen Harten.



Hart wie Steinkohle


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

so Schwein ist fertig, Babelfish eingelegt, der Abend kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

Guten Appo!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Bööörrrrrppppp ..... Schwein gehabt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bööörrrrrppppp ..... Schwein gehabt



Das Schwein aber nicht


----------



## wondermike (19. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das Schwein aber nicht



Man könnte sogar sagen: die arme Sau.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Mai 2008)

Och der geht es gut .....die darf jetzt im Weisswein planschen und sich ein Mascarponehütchen aufsetzen 

genauer gesagt ein "Cantucci-Sù"


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

@Wahltho
Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich auf Euch gewartet.


----------



## caroka (19. Mai 2008)

auch wenn es noch früh ist.....ich leg mich mal ab.


----------



## wissefux (19. Mai 2008)

im luberon gibts wohl noch kein i-net. man kommt ja gar net mehr nach hier. habt wohl nachholbedarf   

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho
> Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich auf Euch gewartet.



Ich glaube Dir wäre kalt geworden, denn es war doch ganz schön frisch am Fuxi...

... ich bin dann noch den Haus-Trail runter und zum Abschluss den Bahn-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> auch wenn es noch früh ist.....ich leg mich mal ab.



GN8 Caro & @All

... ich leg' mich auch bald in die Heia


----------



## Zilli (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
schön das Ihr France-Urlauber wohlbehalten und mit  zurück seid .
Gibts noch so ne "traditionelle" Dia-Show ? Hat nur Arachne Bilder gemacht ?

Schöne Bilder dabei; schönere Bilder als die aus meinem Büro-Fenster . 

Einzig der Gedanke im Sommer dort in der Kante (les petite Maures + Esterel) 2 Wochen mit der Family dort zu verbringen, spenden ein wenig Trost.  

Wir hören oder lesen voneinander ...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Einzig der Gedanke im Sommer dort in der Kante (les petite Maures + Esterel) 2 Wochen mit der Family dort zu verbringen, spenden ein wenig Trost.
> 
> Wir hören oder lesen voneinander ...



Nicht weit davon bin ich in 5 Tagen


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin dann noch den Haus-Trail runter und zum Abschluss den Bahn-Trail



moin !

ist der bahntrail bei dir der vom rettershof entlang der k-bahn auf der anderen braubach-seite ?
wenn ja, ist dieser wieder frei von umgefallenen bäumen ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Moin moin moin moin, 


wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaube Dir wäre kalt geworden, denn es war doch ganz schön frisch am Fuxi...
> 
> ... ich bin dann noch den Haus-Trail runter und zum Abschluss den Bahn-Trail


Stimmt, nach Schneidhain wurde es ganz schön kalt. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht weit davon bin ich in 5 Tagen


Sack 



Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> schön das Ihr France-Urlauber wohlbehalten und mit  zurück seid .
> Gibts noch so ne "traditionelle" Dia-Show ? Hat nur Arachne Bilder gemacht ?
> 
> ...


Hi Zilli,
A. und RH haben auch Bilder gemacht, doch Arachne hat sie alle auf seinem Laptop.



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> ist der bahntrail bei dir der vom rettershof entlang der k-bahn auf der anderen braubach-seite ?
> wenn ja, ist dieser wieder frei von umgefallenen bäumen ?


 Das ist der Trail. Ob er baumfrei ist, muss Wahltho Dir berichten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ist dieser wieder frei von umgefallenen bäumen ?



Nein, zwei umgefallene Bäume und ein offensichtlich gelegter Baum.

Der gelegte Baum und einer der umgefallenen Bäume sind überfahrbar.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, zwei umgefallene Bäume und ein offensichtlich gelegter Baum.
> 
> Der gelegte Baum und einer der umgefallenen Bäume sind überfahrbar.



danke, so war auch mein letzter stand von vor x-wochen. seitdem bin ich da nicht mehr durch. steige halt nur ungern vom rad  

so, bin dann mal in sitzung


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mittlerweile einige Nachahmer
> 
> Iggy ..... Lugxx ..... Arachne ..... wahltho ......



Trotzdem, das Original werden wir (hoffentlich) nie ereichen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> danke, so war auch mein letzter stand von vor x-wochen. seitdem bin ich da nicht mehr durch.



... der "gelegte Baum" ist m.E. relativ neu 




wissefux schrieb:


> steige halt nur ungern vom rad



Ich auch, aber wenn man schon zum Schlafen, Essen, etc. absteigen muss, kann man das auch mal für einen Baum machen 



wissefux schrieb:


> so, bin dann mal in sitzung



 00


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mittlerweile einige Nachahmer



Moment mal, ...

... ich habe dank' Antiplatt und Extra-Talkum eigentlich so gut wie nie Platten, an dem Laufradsatz sind beide Schläuche vorne und hinten jetzt kurz nacheinander kaputt gegangen, das war aber jeweils keine Platten durch externe Einflüsse, sondern Alterung durch Scheuerstellen und es waren die ersten Platten überhaupt seit fast einem Jahr  

... bei ca. 15.000 km Laufleistung pro Jahr ist das wohl ohne Übertreibung eine stolze Statistik


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal, ...
> 
> ... ich habe dank' Antiplatt und Extra-Talkum eigentlich so gut wie nie Platten, an dem Laufradsatz sind beide Schläuche vorne und hinten jetzt kurz nacheinander kaputt gegangen, das war aber jeweils keine Platten durch externe Einflüsse, sondern Alterung durch Scheuerstellen und es waren die ersten Platten überhaupt seit fast einem Jahr
> 
> ... bei ca. 15.000 km Laufleistung pro Jahr ist das wohl ohne Übertreibung eine stolze Statistik


 
Ich sach nur, der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Luberon - Tag 2 - Lagarde d`Apt

Pfingstmontag trennte sich unsere Reisegruppe. RH und ich wollten einen der drei im Bikeführer beschriebenen Downhills befahren und danach noch eine Tour dranhängen. Von mir deshalb auch nur ein Bericht darüber. Bevor wir ins Luberon gestartet waren hieß es noch, Pfingstmontag sei mit heftigen Gewittern zu rechnen. Da es vormittags wettermäßig ähnlich aussah wie Sonntag, starteten wir Richtung Lagarde. Im Bikeführer starten die Downhills in Lagarde und enden unten. `Nen Shuttleservice offenbarte uns jedoch nicht. Wir entschieden uns deshalb auf einer kleinen Straße hochzukurbeln. Ganz in der Nähe unserer Unterkunft entdeckten wir dann soetwas wie einen Bikepark (Velocross).





Kurz vor dem Erreichen der Straße nach Lagarde erwartete uns eine relativ kurze, aber sehr steinige, felsige Auffahrt.





Die Kurbelei das Tal hoch zog sich...





Als wir dann fast oben waren, wurde es plötzlich deutlich kühler, es donnerte und blitzte und fing an zu regnen.  Wir gaben Gas und hofften uns in Lagarde unterstellen zu können. Anderthalb Kilometer vor Lagarde wurde der Regen so heftig, dass wir notdürftig suchten uns unter ein paar kleinen Bäumchen davor zu verbergen. Als das Gewitter dann direkt über uns war, fing es heftig an zu hageln. Mittlerweile waren wir naß und durchgefroren. Regenklamotten hatten wir natürlich keine dabei... An den Downhill war bei diesem Wetter nicht mehr zu denken.  Wir mußten uns dazu durchringen, die Straße herunter zu zittern. War bei dem Wetter dann auch abenteuerlich genug... Das Geröllfeld zwischen Straße und Überführung glich eher einem Bach.

So haben wir die 31,5km bei 885Hm mit spiegelsymetrischem Höhenprofil bewältigt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moment mal, ...
> 
> ... ich habe dank' Antiplatt und Extra-Talkum eigentlich so gut wie nie Platten, an dem Laufradsatz sind beide Schläuche vorne und hinten jetzt kurz nacheinander kaputt gegangen, das war aber jeweils keine Platten durch externe Einflüsse, sondern Alterung durch Scheuerstellen und es waren die ersten Platten überhaupt seit fast einem Jahr
> 
> ... bei ca. 15.000 km Laufleistung pro Jahr ist das wohl ohne Übertreibung eine stolze Statistik



ohne das hier jemanden auf die füße treten...es hängt auch von der fahrweise ab  und seit ich wieder UST hab und auch mit mehr wie einem bar druck fahr hab ich mir erst einmal nen platten geholt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ohne das hier jemanden auf die füße treten...es hängt auch von der fahrweise ab



... natürlich hängt es von der Fahrweise ab  

Antiplatt hilft natürlich nur gegen Durchstiche und nicht gegen Durchschläge...

... trotzdem sind wohl auch bei "meiner Fahrweise" ca. 15.000 km ohne Platten eine Benchmark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

... apropos Platten: Ich geh' jetzt erstmal Pumpen


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... apropos Platten: Ich geh' jetzt erstmal Pumpen




irgendwie hab ich den falschen job


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> irgendwie hab ich den falschen job



und ich bin zwar daheim, warte aber auf ne lieferung ...
also wahrscheinlich auch nix mit biken, bestenfalls nen quickie


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


>



besonders cool find ich den senkrechten steilhang nach dem gipfel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> also wahrscheinlich auch nix mit biken, bestenfalls nen quickie




... 'nen Quickie Mittags so zwischendurch ist aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> besonders cool find ich den senkrechten steilhang nach dem gipfel



sozusagen den Zipfel nach dem Gipfel


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> besonders cool find ich den senkrechten steilhang nach dem gipfel



Was Du nicht wieder alles siehst!  Wahrscheinlich war das da, wo ich mein Rad ablegte (senkrecht) und mich unter die Bäumchen duckte.  Da waren wir ja `ne Weile, so dass sich da dann auch der Luftdruck mit der Änderung des Niederschlags von flüssiger in fester Form geändert haben wird.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> besonders cool find ich den senkrechten steilhang nach dem gipfel


 
oder nach dem Höhepunkt kam die Ernüchterung


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> oder nach dem Höhepunkt kam die Ernüchterung



eigentlich zu früh, es war ja noch während des ErGusses...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

@Arachne

Wie das waren gar keine Regentropfen?  
So viel, Du Großmaul.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @Arachne
> 
> Wie das waren gar keine Regentropfen?
> So viel, Du Großmaul.....



Tja, wer weiss vllt. sind der Hirsch und Arachne ja in ihrem gemeinsamen Nachtlager auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Stell` Dir mal vor, ihr wärt unter der Brücke davon weggeschwemmt worden!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> eigentlich zu früh, es war ja noch* während des Ergusses*...





wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wer weiss vllt. sind der Hirsch und Arachne ja in ihrem gemeinsamen Nachtlager *auf den Geschmack gekommen *



 Da könnte man ja jetzt schon wieder was draus machen


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Kann ich viel falsch machen, wenn ich die Bremsbacken von meiner Hayes tausche? Auf was muss ich achten?


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stell` Dir mal vor, ihr wärt unter der Brücke davon weggeschwemmt worden!!



Ihhhhhhh.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich viel falsch machen, wenn ich die Bremsbacken von meiner Hayes tausche? Auf was muss ich achten?



Erst die Kolben ganz reindrücken, indem man einen grossen Schraubenzieher zwischen den alten Belägen verkantet, dann die alten Beläge 'raus, die neuen rein und fertig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stell` Dir mal vor, ihr wärt unter der Brücke davon weggeschwemmt worden!!



Da hätten wir aber ganz schön schlucken müssen...


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hätten wir aber ganz schön schlucken müssen...



mahlzeit


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Kann ich viel falsch machen, wenn ich die Bremsbacken von meiner Hayes tausche? Auf was muss ich achten?


 
hmm also da wären:

1. Die Bremsbacken falsch herum montieren ...
2. Beide Bremsbacken auf einer Seite montiert
3. Dir die Nägel einreisen beim Versuch die Bremsbacken zu demontieren oder zu montieren
4. Ungefragt Antworten auf nicht gestellte Fragen von vorbeilaufenden Männer erhalten
5. Verfehlungen werden im Forum kund getan und in den wildesten Farben ausgemalt
6. t.b.c. ......


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Stell` Dir mal vor, ihr wärt unter der Brücke davon weggeschwemmt worden!!


 


caroka schrieb:


> Ihhhhhhh.......


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Da hätten wir aber ganz schön schlucken müssen...


 

Heute ist das Parkett aber wieder schlüpfrig


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Falls jemand sehen möchte, wie der erste Wolkenkratzer in Baruunturuun aussieht, der folgt einfach einem der Links!

Gruß

Everstyle

Increase population http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com
Increase industry http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/ind
Improve the transport network http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/tra
Increase security http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/sec
Improve environment http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/env
Increase business http://baruunturuun.myminicity.com/com


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

KEINE ARBEIT MEHR !!!!!!!!    

endlich mal kein lernstress..... :kotz:
endlich mal wieder biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da hätten wir aber ganz schön schlucken müssen...



leute... echt mal, ihr seid sooooooo...................


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> leute... echt mal, ihr seid sooooooo...................




... genau ...

Wissen wir aber schon


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

hat jemand zufällig nen hubwagen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Mai 2008)

ei gude wie! 
in zwei Wochen übermorgen is mein Prüfungsstress auch rum  dann "darf" ichs endlich wieder richtig krachen lassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

hab bei uns im Wald en neuen trail gefunden


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> KEINE ARBEIT MEHR !!!!!!!!
> 
> endlich mal kein lernstress..... :kotz:
> endlich mal wieder biken



Und was ist mit Fontane?    

Hoffe, alles ist gut gelaufen.


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Ist vielleicht einer von euch morgen schon mittags, zufällig in der Gegend von Hofheim unterwegs und könnte mir ein paar nette Wege zeigen?

Ich werde vermutlich gegen 12:00 Uhr in der Stadt (Bahnhof) mit Bike da sein und plane eine sehr lockere Runde (kein hoher Puls wg. meiner Kauleiste) in Richtung Eppstein (Kaisertempel) durch den Wald zu machen. Von dort aus noch keine Pläne gemacht, evtl. den gleichen Weg zurück oder aber noch hoch nach Eppenhain und über Königstein zurück nach FFm, je nach gesundheitl. Verfassung.


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> leute... echt mal, ihr seid sooooooo...................



Die Verbalerotiker machen heute wieder Überstunden.


----------



## wissefux (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat jemand zufällig nen hubwagen ???



hat sich erledigt ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Fontane?
> 
> Hoffe, alles ist gut gelaufen.



psst die schreib ich morgen.... 
aber das ist halb so wild.... heute hab ich 3 std geschi geschrieben


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmm also da wären:
> 
> 1. Die Bremsbacken falsch herum montieren ...
> 2. Beide Bremsbacken auf einer Seite montiert
> ...



geil.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

morgen is bei uns in idstein im irish pub.... Pippi-party 
freibier für alle bis der erste aufs klo muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht einer von euch morgen schon mittags, zufällig in der Gegend von Hofheim unterwegs und könnte mir ein paar nette Wege zeigen?
> 
> Ich werde vermutlich gegen 12:00 Uhr in der Stadt (Bahnhof) mit Bike da sein und plane eine sehr lockere Runde (kein hoher Puls wg. meiner Kauleiste) in Richtung Eppstein (Kaisertempel) durch den Wald zu machen. Von dort aus noch keine Pläne gemacht, evtl. den gleichen Weg zurück oder aber noch hoch nach Eppenhain und über Königstein zurück nach FFm, je nach gesundheitl. Verfassung.



bei mir leider schlecht 
um 12 hock ich noch in der schule


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht einer von euch morgen schon mittags, zufällig in der Gegend von Hofheim unterwegs und könnte mir ein paar nette Wege zeigen?
> 
> Ich werde vermutlich gegen 12:00 Uhr in der Stadt (Bahnhof) mit Bike da sein und plane eine sehr lockere Runde (kein hoher Puls wg. meiner Kauleiste) in Richtung Eppstein (Kaisertempel) durch den Wald zu machen. Von dort aus noch keine Pläne gemacht, evtl. den gleichen Weg zurück oder aber noch hoch nach Eppenhain und über Königstein zurück nach FFm, je nach gesundheitl. Verfassung.



Rein zufällig werde ich morgen gegen 13:00 in dieser Gegend rumeiern. Irgendwie würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nach Eppstein finden.


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Die Verbalerotiker machen heute wieder Überstunden.


Naja, anders bekommen wir das ja nicht hin.


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> psst die schreib ich morgen....
> aber das ist halb so wild.... heute hab ich 3 std geschi geschrieben



Na dann wollen wir doch schwer hoffen, dass Du Dich unseren großen deutschen Literaten mit angemessener Demut näherst.


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt ...


Hätte auch nur meinen Wagenheber anbieten können.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch schwer hoffen, dass Du Dich unseren großen deutschen Literaten mit angemessener Demut näherst.



  denkste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werde am Donnerstag mit Maggo  im Taunus fahren. Wir dachten so ab Hohemark. Uns wäre 14:00 Uhr ganz lieb. Es wäre schön, wenn soviel wie möglich von Euch dabei wären, dann könnte man mal wieder richtig plauschen und nicht auf diese kastrierte Art und Weise. Und das alles im Zeichen der Gemütlichkeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mit Maggo  im Taunus fahren. Wir dachten so ab Hohemark. Uns wäre 14:00 Uhr ganz lieb. Es wäre schön, wenn soviel wie möglich von Euch dabei wären, dann könnte man mal wieder richtig plauschen und nicht auf diese kastrierte Art und Weise. Und das alles im Zeichen der Gemütlichkeit.



*anmeld*


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mit Maggo  im Taunus fahren. Wir dachten so ab Hohemark. Uns wäre 14:00 Uhr ganz lieb. Es wäre schön, wenn soviel wie möglich von Euch dabei wären, dann könnte man mal wieder richtig plauschen und nicht auf diese kastrierte Art und Weise. Und das alles im Zeichen der Gemütlichkeit.



Klingt gut.  

Bin dabei.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> morgen is bei uns in idstein im irish pub.... Pippi-party
> freibier für alle bis der erste aufs klo muss



Ohjeh, früher haben wir einfach nur getrunken 



wondermike schrieb:


> Die Verbalerotiker machen heute wieder Überstunden.


Nö, alles in der Gleitzeit 



wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir doch schwer hoffen, dass Du Dich unseren großen deutschen Literaten mit angemessener Demut näherst.



Götz von Berlechingen  oder Walter von der Vogelweide


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Rein zufällig werde ich morgen gegen 13:00 in dieser Gegend rumeiern. Irgendwie würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nach Eppstein finden.



13:00 Uhr wäre auch ok. Ich wollte es nur nicht zu spät werden lassen. Muss ja noch die ganzen Strecken zurück nach FFm. 

Also, wollen wir dann gemeinsam eine Runde drehen? Treffpunkt wäre dann Bahnhof.


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von meiner ollen Möhre. Erst im Jahr 2003, so ziemlich im Originalzustand:







Und von heute. Außer dem Rahmen ist nichts mehr übrig vom ursprünglichen Bike:


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

nett


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

und Teppich! der ist auch neu!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)




----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> und Teppich! der ist auch neu!!!



Kleiner Blitzmerker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nett



Die Marathonsaison kann jedenfalls kommen. 

Hm. Anmelden muss ich mich auch noch.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wuff...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

N'abend Leute, ich hab' noch 'ne grosse Runde durch den Taunus gedreht mit Weisser Mauer, Wendehammer-Downhill, Haus-Trail, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, XT-Trail  

Die Rinne am Rossert wird immer interessanter, da sie von irgendwelchen Spaken in einen fast täglich wechselnden Hindernis-Parcour verwandelt wird, mit Spitzen Ästen, jungen Felsen, quergelegten Bäumen manchmal auch in Brusthöhe, da ist volle Konzentration angesagt


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, ich hab' noch 'ne grosse Runde durch den Taunus gedreht mit Weisser Mauer, Wendehammer-Downhill, Haus-Trail, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, XT-Trail
> 
> Die Rinne am Rossert wird immer interessanter, da sie von irgendwelchen Spaken in einen fast täglich wechselnden Hindernis-Parcour verwandelt wird, mit Spitzen Ästen, jungen Felsen, quergelegten Bäumen manchmal auch in Brusthöhe, da ist volle Konzentration angesagt



Genau das mein ich. Also Ätzelberg und Rossert kenn ich, Eichkopf schon mal gehört aber den Rest? noch nie befahren. Deshalb die Frage vorhin, ob jemand mir morgen  ein paar Wege zeigen könnte...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich. Also Ätzelberg und Rossert kenn ich, Eichkopf schon mal gehört aber den Rest? noch nie befahren. Deshalb die Frage vorhin, ob jemand mir morgen  ein paar Wege zeigen könnte...



weiße mauer is beim altkönig/Feldberg


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> weiße mauer is beim altkönig/Feldberg



das ist aber sehr weiträumig beschrieben... da sind ja noch zig weitere Wege dazwischen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> das ist aber sehr weiträumig beschrieben... da sind ja noch zig weitere Wege dazwischen...



ach was


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr wäre auch ok. Ich wollte es nur nicht zu spät werden lassen. Muss ja noch die ganzen Strecken zurück nach FFm.
> 
> Also, wollen wir dann gemeinsam eine Runde drehen? Treffpunkt wäre dann Bahnhof.


Wäre okay  Wahrscheinlich bin ich schon früher in Hofheim. Ich schätze mal 12:30 oder 45. Können wir uns auf 12:45 einigen? Vllt. kommt noch jemand dazu. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das in Ordnung ist.  Du weißt hoffentlich, dass ich einer der schlechtesten Guides im Taunus bin. 



wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Leute, ich hab' noch 'ne grosse Runde durch den Taunus gedreht mit Weisser Mauer, Wendehammer-Downhill, Haus-Trail, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, XT-Trail
> 
> Die Rinne am Rossert wird immer interessanter, da sie von irgendwelchen Spaken in einen fast täglich wechselnden Hindernis-Parcour verwandelt wird, mit Spitzen Ästen, jungen Felsen, quergelegten Bäumen manchmal auch in Brusthöhe, da ist volle Konzentration angesagt


Musst Du morgen a******?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage vorhin, ob jemand mir morgen  ein paar Wege zeigen könnte...



Morgen ist bei mir ledier schlecht, da ich wieder nach der A***** direkt von FFM in den Hochtaunus starten werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Frage ist beantwortet.


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> das ist aber sehr weiträumig beschrieben... da sind ja noch zig weitere Wege dazwischen...



Versuche caroka zu Meisterturm - Hahnenkopf - Mannstein-Trail - Kaisertempel zu überreden. Dort könnt ihr dann überlegen, ob ihr nach Eppstein und auf die Judenkopf-Seite fahrt, oder die schwarze Sau Richtung Hofheim.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Hab gestern und heute mal einen kleine Check bei Arzt gemacht 

Blutwert alle in der Norm .... und das trotz Freitag Grillmasaker, Samstag Party und Sonntag Weizenbier und Schnitzel 
heute dann noch das ueblich abgetaste, abgehorsche und abgeklopfe ... EKG ist auch gut ... Ruhepuls bei 56 (oder 52 ???) (ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Blutwert alle in der Norm .... und das trotz Freitag Grillmasaker, Samstag Party und Sonntag Weizenbier und Schnitzel
> heute dann noch das ueblich abgetaste, abgehorsche und abgeklopfe ... EKG ist auch gut ... Ruhepuls bei 56 (oder 52 ???) (ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein  )



 Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Frage ist beantwortet.



Quelle Question Madame Caro?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Finde ich auch, jetzt könne die Marathons (die kleinen, einfachen) kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

so
ich geh pennen.... damit ich morgen genug ideen im kopf hab um im freien teil der deutscharbeit fontane mal so richitg fertig zu machen... was er da fürn schiss geschrieben hat *hust*

also [email protected]


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab gestern und heute mal einen kleine Check bei Arzt gemacht
> 
> Blutwert alle in der Norm .... und das trotz Freitag Grillmasaker, Samstag Party und Sonntag Weizenbier und Schnitzel
> heute dann noch das ueblich abgetaste, abgehorsche und abgeklopfe ... EKG ist auch gut ... Ruhepuls bei 56 (oder 52 ???) (ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein  )



Soweit so gut!  Und wie sieht es mit dem BMI aus?


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab gestern und heute mal einen kleine Check bei Arzt gemacht
> 
> Blutwert alle in der Norm .... und das trotz Freitag Grillmasaker, Samstag Party und Sonntag Weizenbier und Schnitzel
> heute dann noch das ueblich abgetaste, abgehorsche und abgeklopfe ... EKG ist auch gut ... Ruhepuls bei 56 (oder 52 ???) (ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein  )


   Mein Ex hat mich mal panisch des Nachts geweckt, weil er, auf meinem Herz liegend, nichts schlagen hörte und spürte.   (Ich muss wohl kurz tot gewesen sein.)


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quelle Question Madame Caro?



si tu travailles la prochain jour  


dafür würde sie mich steinigen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> weiße mauer is beim altkönig/Feldberg



Präziser gesagt ist die Weisse Mauer an der nördlichen Flanke der Altenhöfe


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soweit so gut!  Und wie sieht es mit dem *BMI* aus?



is der größete mist


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> In Frankreich war es . Ich hab bestimmt zugenommen, obwohl ich jeden Tag gefahren bin, abgesehen von Mittwoch. Das Essen war top.
> ...



Hab` mich jetzt mal nachgewogen: mir fehlen zwei Kilo!


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wäre okay  Wahrscheinlich bin ich schon früher in Hofheim. Ich schätze mal 12:30 oder 45. Können wir uns auf 12:45 einigen? Vllt. kommt noch jemand dazu. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das in Ordnung ist.  Du weißt hoffentlich, dass ich einer der schlechtesten Guides im Taunus bin.
> 
> Musst Du morgen a******?



Alles klar. Dann würde ich sagen, morgen 12:45 am Bahnhof in Hofheim. Tourenvorschlag von Arachne klingt gut.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> si tu travailles la prochain jour



Wenn schon dann bitte korrekt "Si tu travailles *le* prochain jour" mein junger Padawan


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Versuche caroka zu Meisterturm - Hahnenkopf - Mannstein-Trail - Kaisertempel zu überreden. Dort könnt ihr dann überlegen, ob ihr nach Eppstein und auf die Judenkopf-Seite fahrt, oder die schwarze Sau Richtung Hofheim.


Oje, das bekomme ich nicht zusammen.  Außerdem fahr ich da nicht gerne. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Quelle Question Madame Caro?


#1760



Arachne schrieb:


> Soweit so gut!  Und wie sieht es mit dem BMI aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Quelle Question Madame Caro?





caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Musst Du morgen a******?





wahltho schrieb:


> Morgen ist bei mir ledier schlecht, da ich wieder nach der A***** direkt von FFM in den Hochtaunus starten werde...


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Außerdem fahr ich da nicht gerne.
> ...



Hahnenkopf, Mannstein-Trail, oder Judenkopf-Seite?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Soweit so gut!  Und wie sieht es mit dem BMI aus?



Höher als deiner  ... da kommst du nie ran


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> si tu travailles la prochain jour
> 
> 
> dafür würde sie mich steinigen.....


 Ich kann kein französisch. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` mich jetzt mal nachgewogen: mir fehlen zwei Kilo!


Das hatte ich nicht anders erwartet. 



Everstyle schrieb:


> Alles klar. Dann würde ich sagen, morgen 12:45 am Bahnhof in Hofheim. Tourenvorschlag von Arachne klingt gut.


Okay, wenn Du wüßtest was Dir bevorsteht. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann bitte korrekt "Si tu travailles *le* prochain jour" mein junger Padawan


Nicht korrigieren......übersetzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Höher als deiner  ... da kommst du nie ran



aber ich


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich kann kein französisch. :



naja bei mir ist das Sprechen noch etwas problematisch


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hahnenkopf, Mannstein-Trail, oder Judenkopf-Seite?


Dieses ganze Hofheim-Eppsteingedöns........ Das fahr ich nur wegen Euch.


----------



## wondermike (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, jetzt könne die Marathons (die kleinen, einfachen) kommen



Genau. Deshalb hab' ich gleich die kleine, einfache 70 km, 1800 Hm Runde gebucht.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Höher als deiner  ... da kommst du nie ran





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber ich



wenigstens eine Disziplin in der ich führe .... aber locker .... da müsst ihr euch ganz schön anstrengen und habt doch keinen Chance


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja bei mir ist das Sprechen noch etwas problematisch



wäre das hier jetzt nicht der plauscherfred hätte ich mich gewundert,.....,


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Deshalb hab' ich gleich die kleine, einfache 70 km, 1800 Hm Runde gebucht.



hopp Hosen runter, welchen hast du dich angemeldet für ?


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Höher als deiner  ... da kommst du nie ran


  


mzaskar schrieb:


> naja bei mir ist das Sprechen noch etwas problematisch


 klar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nicht korrigieren......übersetzen



http://de.babelfish.yahoo.com


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenigstens eine Disziplin in der ich führe .... aber locker .... da müsst ihr euch ganz schön anstrengen und habt doch keinen Chance


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Höher als deiner  ... da kommst du nie ran





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber ich



Wie wäre es mit einer BMI-Chart?  Eigentlich müßten dazu aber auch noch die Freireiter teilnehmen!!    Die Bilder vom Bikepark-Event lassen Spitzenwerte erwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://de.babelfish.yahoo.com



du cheater


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Pah ... BMI Wert .... Pah .... wenn ich es schaffe 28 KG   abzunehmen ... bin ich gerade mal so mit ach und krach im Idealgewicht  

Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr da .... da hab ich mich ja quasi in Luft aufgelöst


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Hoher BMI gibt im nächsten WP extra Punkte


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer BMI-Chart?  Eigentlich müßten dazu aber auch noch die Freireiter teilnehmen!!    Die Bilder vom Bikepark-Event lassen Spitzenwerte erwarten...



da musst du aber Lugxx, Ratte und Chabo rauslassen, die versauen die ganze Statistik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> du cheater



Ne, ne, ich hab's frei geschrieben - War nur ein Tipp für Caro für die Übersetzung, falls wir hier jetzt öfter französisch palavern sollten


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah ... BMI Wert .... Pah .... wenn ich es schaffe 28 KG   abzunehmen ... bin ich gerade mal so mit ach und krach im Idealgewicht
> 
> Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr da .... da hab ich mich ja quasi in Luft aufgelöst



dito  

dieser blöde i-net-rechner.... meint ich soll den bmi-rechner für kinder benutzen
da is man schon mal 18 
*kopfschüttel*


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

ich auch französich .... La vache qui rit ... die kuh die lacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Musst Du morgen a******?



Oui, malheureusement il faut aller au travail demain 

... mais le vendredi est encore une fois un jour libre pour moi


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` mich jetzt mal nachgewogen: mir fehlen zwei Kilo!



kannst gerne drei von mir haben


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah ... BMI Wert .... Pah .... wenn ich es schaffe 28 KG   abzunehmen ... bin ich gerade mal so mit ach und krach im Idealgewicht
> 
> Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr da .... da hab ich mich ja quasi in Luft aufgelöst


Hast Recht: Geht nicht!



mzaskar schrieb:


> da musst du aber Lugxx, Ratte und Chabo rauslassen, die versauen die ganze Statistik


ok!



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dito
> 
> dieser blöde i-net-rechner.... meint ich soll den bmi-rechner für kinder benutzen
> da is man schon mal 18
> *kopfschüttel*


...und das bei Deinen Werten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

jaja ihr und eurere Frei-Tage


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

http://ernaehrungsstudio.nestle.de/...uest&sid=9eae5da3-4271-4e4a-aabd-84e83c8a9492

das is sooo geil
wie viel kalorien verbrauch ich beim essen.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

So Leute, genug des Ganzen, ich werde mich jetzt mal zu A. gesellen


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> kannst gerne drei von mir haben



ok, ich nehme drei Kilo Oberschenkelmuskulatur!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Rinne am Rossert wird immer interessanter, da sie von irgendwelchen Spaken in einen fast täglich wechselnden Hindernis-Parcour verwandelt wird, mit Spitzen Ästen, jungen Felsen, quergelegten Bäumen manchmal auch in Brusthöhe, da ist volle Konzentration angesagt



Ich neige inzwischen fast schon zu der Meinung, dass es mehr von diesen Spaken geben sollte, das gestaltet die Trails irgendwie abwechselungsreicher und spannender


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, genug des Ganzen, ich werde mich jetzt mal zu A. gesellen



GN8 und Grüsse an Almut .... Wie war es eigentlich mit dem Biken gegangen??



Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich nehme drei Kilo Oberschenkelmuskulatur!



NeeNee Hüftgold ist angesagt, *Hüftgold*

dann passt auch deine Bikeshortgrösse zur Hüfte


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, genug des Ganzen, ich werde mich jetzt mal zu A. gesellen



jop machs gut gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Mai 2008)

so bin auch weg... ciao gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Mai 2008)

... zum Abschluss noch ein fettes Selbstzitat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











So und jetzt endgültig GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> NeeNee Hüftgold ist angesagt, *Hüftgold*



Oje, ich würde mich niemals nie nicht trauen Dir zu nehmen, was Du mit sooooviiiiieeeel Hingabe genossen und geschlemmt hast! Dann nehme ich Dir schon lieber die schmerzhafte Last, die Du beim bergigen Fahren verspürt hast!!!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Du bist soooooooooooo grossherzig  Aber ich geb dir gerne was ab, was mich viel arbeit gekostet hat


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ok, ich nehme drei Kilo Oberschenkelmuskulatur!



Nee, nee, da stecken drei jahre Arbeit drin. Die gebe ich nicht her!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Pah ... BMI Wert .... Pah .... wenn ich es schaffe 28 KG   abzunehmen ... bin ich gerade mal so mit ach und krach im Idealgewicht
> 
> Dann bin ich ja nicht mehr da .... da hab ich mich ja quasi in Luft aufgelöst



Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja 28 cm zu wachsen


----------



## Zilli (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wenigstens eine Disziplin in der ich führe .... aber locker .... da müsst ihr euch ganz schön anstrengen und habt doch keinen Chance


*inerinnerungbring*


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://ernaehrungsstudio.nestle.de/...uest&sid=9eae5da3-4271-4e4a-aabd-84e83c8a9492
> 
> das is sooo geil
> wie viel kalorien verbrauch ich beim essen.....



Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, was ist eigentlich von dem Bergleistungskalkulator von CicloSport zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (20. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mit Maggo  im Taunus fahren. Wir dachten so ab Hohemark. Uns wäre 14:00 Uhr ganz lieb. Es wäre schön, wenn soviel wie möglich von Euch dabei wären, dann könnte man mal wieder richtig plauschen und nicht auf diese kastrierte Art und Weise. Und das alles *im Zeichen der Gemütlichkeit.*


Dann bin ich dabei .


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dann bin ich dabei .



...jetzt haben plötzlich alle um ihren BMI Angst...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

dieses Jahr steht das Erreichen einer 2 stelligen Waagenanzeige im Focus


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...jetzt haben plötzlich alle um ihren BMI Angst...



Bei 1,80 cm Körpergrösse und 75 Kilo nicht wirklich...


----------



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bei 1,80 cm Körpergrösse und 75 Kilo nicht wirklich...



und da willst Du wirklich was von abgeben???


----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

Kurioserweise habe ich, bevor ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe, immer um die 70 Kilo gewogen. Ich denke, jetzt wäre an die 72 Kilo ideal, von daher... aber es liegt vielleicht auch an meiner Vorliebe für ein Feierabendbier...


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bei 1,80 cm Körpergrösse und 75 Kilo nicht wirklich...





Arachne schrieb:


> und da willst Du wirklich was von abgeben???





Everstyle schrieb:


> Kurioserweise habe ich, bevor ich mit dem Biken angefangen habe, immer um die 70 Kilo gewogen. Ich denke, jetzt wäre an die 72 Kilo ideal, von daher... aber es liegt vielleicht auch an meiner Vorliebe für ein Feierabendbier...



ach das ist ja langweilig  das sind ja keine Herausforderungen


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Dann bin ich dabei .



 endlich mal wieder


----------



## caroka (20. Mai 2008)

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2008)

so ich geh mal bubu machen, hübsche Träume und guten Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (20. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ach das ist ja langweilig  das sind ja keine Herausforderungen



Man muss ja auch klein anfangen, nicht wahr?

p. s. ich bin auch raus. bis dann


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Bei 1,80 cm Körpergrösse und 75 Kilo nicht wirklich...



Ich könnte was gebrauchen! Nach meiner kleinen Runde Oberursel - Hohemark - Sandplacken - Saalburg - Weber-Pfad - Oberursel

wog ich nur noch 62,9 bei 181 Körpergrösse und dabei habe ich nicht gehungert.


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich könnte was gebrauchen! Nach meiner kleinen Runde Oberursel - Hohemark - Sandplacken - Saalburg - Weber-Pfad - Oberursel
> 
> wog ich nur noch 62,9 bei 181 Körpergrösse und dabei habe ich nicht gehungert.



Das glaub ich Dir gerne. Ich habe noch nie jemanden soviel essen sehen wie Dich. Wo stopfst Du das denn hin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

Das ist so genial mim Bike morgens zu starten.  Jetzt ist aber erst mal Frühstück angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist so genial mim Bike morgens zu starten.



Wem sagst Du das?!   



caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber erst mal Frühstück angesagt.



Bei mir gibt's jetzt nur was Frugales: Banane und Apfel, das richtige Frühstück folgt erst in FFM


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .....
> Bei mir gibt's jetzt nur was Frugales: Banane und Apfel, das richtige Frühstück folgt erst in FFM


Ich meinte auch Frühstück für die Kinder. Ich esse erst so um 10 bzw.11:00. Da hab ich erst Hunger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

Mist, meine Tochter ist jetzt schon größer als ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, meine Tochter ist jetzt schon größer als ich.



Tja, so geht das 

So Filius muss in die Schule, ich mach' mal los


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin moin .... Ich hab verschlafen  

aber egal


----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich könnte was gebrauchen! Nach meiner kleinen Runde Oberursel - Hohemark - Sandplacken - Saalburg - Weber-Pfad - Oberursel
> 
> wog ich nur noch 62,9 bei 181 Körpergrösse und dabei habe ich nicht gehungert.



Wenn ich das hier immer so höre, könnte ich den ganzen Tag weinen. Die Welt ist ja sooo ungerecht.    

Ich bin schon wieder bei über 90.


----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hopp Hosen runter, welchen hast du dich angemeldet für ?



Geht das schon wieder los, mit den Schweinereien?    

Ich hab' mich jedenfalls für den Rheingau-Marathon angemeldet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

... ich hab' gerade momentan eher wieder das Problem genug Kalorien nachzuzuwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich hab' gerade momentan eher wieder das Problem genug Kalorien nachzuzuwerfen



Jaja, reib' nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

Das kenn ich gar nicht 

Ähem Wahltho du machst doch einen Alpencross?? machst du den auf eigene Faust oder mit einem Veranstalter? Wo führt euch den die Route durch? Evtl. kann man sich ja auf einen Schwatz auf einer Hütte treffen.

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, reib' nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.




Welche Wunden? Lass doch die Gebrüder Schmalhans .....


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

so muss zum Bus ... Adieu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jaja, reib' nur Salz in die offenen Wunden.



Iiiccchhhh?  - Ich hab' mich doch bisher hier zurückgehalten 

... Arachne hat gestern doch gleich das Salzfass rausgeholt, als Mzaskar von den guten Ergebnissen seines Checkups berichtet hat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Adieu



Yepp - schönes Leben noch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kenn ich gar nicht
> 
> Ähem Wahltho du machst doch einen Alpencross?? machst du den auf eigene Faust oder mit einem Veranstalter? Wo führt euch den die Route durch? Evtl. kann man sich ja auf einen Schwatz auf einer Hütte treffen.
> 
> Stefan




Ich hab' wieder mit Kollegen/Bekannten bei Alpenevent gebucht. Diesmal machen wir den Transalp Vario 1 - 3 von Garmisch zum Gardasee  (Bezeichnung auf der Webpage: Transalp Vario 1 Neu!).

Die Etappen sind da angegeben.


----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' wieder mit Kollegen/Bekannten bei Alpenevent gebucht. Diesmal machen wir den Transalp Vario 1 - 3 von Garmisch zum Gardasee  (Bezeichnung auf der Webpage: Transalp Vario 1 Neu!).
> 
> Die Etappen sind da angegeben.



Moin, 

jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, hardcore oder easy?

Btw ich habe mich mit ein paar Freunden von mir ebenfalls für einen Alpencross angemeldet. Irgendwelche kurze und einfache Tips von alten Hasen hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage, hardcore oder easy?



Eigentlich nicht 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' wieder mit Kollegen/Bekannten bei Alpenevent gebucht. Diesmal machen wir den Transalp *Vario 1 - 3 *von Garmisch zum Gardasee  (Bezeichnung auf der Webpage: Transalp Vario 1 Neu!).
> 
> Die Etappen sind da angegeben.



Es ist ein Vario Level 1 - Level 3 - Einfach mal die Beschreibung durchlesen  

Wir fahren aber in einer eigenen Gruppe mit Andi, dem Chef von Alpenevent, unsere Gruppe wir eher wieder Richtung Level 3 gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwelche kurze und einfache Tips von alten Hasen hier?



Für Mittelgebirgsindianer, die in die Alpen kommen, gibt es einen ganz einfachen Tipp: Lass' es langsam angehen und wähle Dein Tempo so, dass Du es nicht nur 300hm an einem Stück, sondern auch 1.000hm oder mehr aushältst 

Ansonsten ausreichend Sonnencreme einpacken, falls es heiss ist, etwas Kochsalz ins Trinkwasser, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich werde am Donnerstag mit Maggo  im Taunus fahren. Wir dachten so ab Hohemark. Uns wäre 14:00 Uhr ganz lieb. Es wäre schön, wenn soviel wie möglich von Euch dabei wären, dann könnte man mal wieder richtig plauschen und nicht auf diese kastrierte Art und Weise. Und das alles im Zeichen der Gemütlichkeit.




Guter Vorschlag!  uwe50 und meine Wenigkeit sind auch gern dabei. 

Liebe Grüße von Cynthia


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Arachne hat gestern doch gleich das Salzfass rausgeholt, als Mzaskar von den guten Ergebnissen seines Checkups berichtet hat


 
so ist er halt   nur weil er immer mit seinem Gewicht kämpft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

Gestern ist übrigens schon die Helmkamera angekommen. Das System macht einen sehr guten und qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck.

Helmhalterung ist schon montiert und ich hoffe heute nachmittag mal ein paar Probeaufnahmen auf Trails machen zu können


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ist er halt   nur weil er immer mit seinem Gewicht kämpft



Eigentlich nicht wirklich.  Zumindest nicht so wie sdf, oder wahltho!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht wirklich.  Zumindest nicht so wie sdf, oder wahltho!



Come on, Du Hungerhaken


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das glaub ich Dir gerne. Ich habe noch nie jemanden soviel essen sehen wie Dich. Wo stopfst Du das denn hin?



Die Verbrennung funktioniert halt. Man nennt das auch "Durchlauferhitzer".


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Verbrennung funktioniert halt. Man nennt das auch "Durchlauferhitzer".



Aha, ein Hitzkopf!


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Come on, Du Hungerhaken



...nur weil mir so selten schlecht ist...


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich jedenfalls für den Rheingau-Marathon angemeldet.



Ich auch, wobei die Strecke dieses Jahr anders sein soll. Geärgert habe ich mich letztes Jahr über den riesigen Startblock. Alle Leistungsklassen standen gemischt und behinderten sich gegenseitig. Das soll zum Glück dieses Jahr mit den Teilstarts und der Verlängerung auf Asphalt am Anfang des Starts anders werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2008)

So, ich bin raus. Ich bin dann mal unterwegs. Adios


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Die Verbrennung funktioniert halt. Man nennt das auch "Durchlauferhitzer".





Arachne schrieb:


> Aha, ein Hitzkopf!


Ah, wenns pfeifft ist das Wasser heiss 



Arachne schrieb:


> ...nur weil mir so selten schlecht ist...


 
mir ist auch selten schlecht  



saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich auch, wobei die Strecke dieses Jahr anders sein soll. Geärgert habe ich mich letztes Jahr über den riesigen Startblock. Alle Leistungsklassen standen gemischt und behinderten sich gegenseitig. Das soll zum Glück dieses Jahr mit den Teilstarts und der Verlängerung auf Asphalt am Anfang des Starts anders werden.


 
Das hört sich uebel an wenn alle durcheinander stehen ..... Das gibt doch dann meist ein Gekeile bei den ganzen ambitionierten Radfahrer .... 
in kleinen Blöcken starten find ich da besser. Obwohl in St.Wendel geht es nach dem Station einen steilen Anstieg (Kniebrecher) hoch, wo mann dan auch schnell auf die vorher gestarteten auffährt


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ah, wenns pfeifft ist das Wasser heiss



Dann müsste ich irgendwann zwangsläufig explodieren. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Das hört sich uebel an wenn alle durcheinander stehen ..... Das gibt doch dann meist ein Gekeile bei den ganzen ambitionierten Radfahrer ....
> in kleinen Blöcken starten find ich da besser. Obwohl in St.Wendel geht es nach dem Station einen steilen Anstieg (Kniebrecher) hoch, wo mann dan auch schnell auf die vorher gestarteten auffährt



Dieses Chaos am Start und auf den Trails war ätzend. Ich wollte vorwärts, ging aber nicht, weil wir teilweise auf den Trails standen!!! Dann schnappte ich mir mein 18kg-Cannondale-Gemini-DH-Bike und rannte seitlich durchs Gebüsch. Half aber unterwegs auch nicht, weil so ein paar langsame Pfeifen bergab auf Single-Trails bremsten, obwohl es gerade aus ging und alles frei war.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

Bin mal gespannt wie das in der Schweiz ist ..... hoffe die Eidgenossenhaben das im Griff, obwohl ich ja eher eine Kaffeefahrt mache denn ein ergebnisorientiertes Rennen fahre.

Aber wenn man im Wald im Stau steht drehe ich um und fahr nach Hause


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie das in der Schweiz ist ..... hoffe die Eidgenossenhaben das im Griff, obwohl ich ja eher eine Kaffeefahrt mache denn ein ergebnisorientiertes Rennen fahre.
> 
> Aber wenn man im Wald im Stau steht drehe ich um und fahr nach Hause



Bei mir gehört zum Spaß haben die Leistung dazu. Deshalb fahre ich inzwischen bei Rennen vorzugsweise die langen Distanzen. Wie letztes Knochenende in Schotten die 90km in 4h. Damit habe ich für das gleiche Geld den meisten Spaß.

Naja, dazu muss man schon durgeknallt sein


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

immo steht bei mir noch das Fahren und der gesundheitsfördernde Aspekt im Vordergrund. Aber mal sehen wo das noch hinführt ....  
Wer weiss vielleicht ändert sich mit sinkendem BMI die Einstellung zum Marathon und der Bedeutung von Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

blinzel, blinzel - verpaß` mir mal einer `nen Tritt Richtung Hibke!


----------



## wissefux (21. Mai 2008)

tret ...

der hibike lebt auch nicht nur von luft und liebe. also fahr hin ...


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

bringst du mir ein Geschenk mit .... dann tret ich dich gerne  wenn es sein muss auch 2x 

Hast du eigentlich deinen Sattel?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2008)

mooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## saharadesertfox (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> mahlzeit



so Spät?


----------



## wondermike (21. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gestern ist übrigens schon die Helmkamera angekommen. Das System macht einen sehr guten und qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck.
> 
> Helmhalterung ist schon montiert und ich hoffe heute nachmittag mal ein paar Probeaufnahmen auf Trails machen zu können



Ich seh' das schon vor mir: "wondermike versucht, eine Spitzkehre zu fahren". Wird garantiert der nächste große Hit auf YouTube.


----------



## caroka (21. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich seh' das schon vor mir: "wondermike versucht, eine Spitzkehre zu fahren". Wird garantiert der nächste große Hit auf YouTube.


  


Meine Herren bin ich platt. Ich kann kaum noch laufen. Jetzt gönn ich mir mal ein Eis.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Meine Herren bin ich platt. Ich kann kaum noch laufen. Jetzt gönn ich mir mal ein Eis.


 
ich habe ne Pumpe


----------



## mzaskar (21. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich seh' das schon vor mir: "wondermike versucht, eine Spitzkehre zu fahren". Wird garantiert der nächste große Hit auf YouTube.


 

neeneenee ... auf dem Parkplatz ne Kurve zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Mai 2008)

N'abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2008)

moooooooooooooooin


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tret ...
> 
> der hibike lebt auch nicht nur von luft und liebe. also fahr hin ...



Merci, war da!  Hab` nicht so viel wie die letzten Male, aber immerhin etwas erstanden...


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Hast du eigentlich deinen Sattel?



Ja, kommt aber ans CC.


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Herren bin ich platt. Ich kann kaum noch laufen. Jetzt gönn ich mir mal ein Eis.



Wie seid ihr denn nun gefahren, wo wart ihr überall?

fruchtig, oder milchig?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2008)

@ Arachne
und biste morgen auch dabei


----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ Arachne
> und biste morgen auch dabei



wie, Du auch?! 

Fahren wir da hin, wo ihr die Filmchen gedreht habt?!


----------



## Everstyle (21. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich zu Hause angekommen bin, mich geduscht, eingekauft und gekocht habe, komme ich nun dazu ein paar Worte über die Tour zu verfassen. 

Also, nochmals vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen. Die Trails waren wirklich sehr schön und ich habe jetzt ein paar dazu kennen gelernt. 


caroka schrieb:


> Meine Herren bin ich platt. Ich kann kaum noch laufen. Jetzt gönn ich mir mal ein Eis.



Nun, platt bin ich ebenfalls. Am Ende hat mich der Gedanke an meine Pastasoße nach Hause gefahren... 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn nun gefahren, wo wart ihr überall?



Die Strecke war ziemlich cool. Wir sind gemeinsam bis zum Parkplatz am Atzelberg gefahren. Davor Stationen ausgehend vom Hofheimer Bahnhof am Staufen und Kaisertempel gemacht (dazwischen div. Trails). Anschliessend hoch Richtung Eppenhain an der Steingrube vorbei, weiter  aufwärts den Trail hoch bis zum Rossert. Hier erst ein Mal eine ausgiebige Pause gemacht.

Ich bin dann noch weiter bis zum Eichkopf, Königstein, Fuchstanz, Feldberg, Limes Trail, Saalburg, Herzberg (halb), Marmorstein Trail und über Oberursel etc. bis nach FFm City. Am Ende waren es 98Km und 1690Hm (siehe auch Höhenprofil).

Morgen werde ich jedenfalls ruhiger angehen lassen. 

p. s. Kaisertempel Trail war wirklich sehr schön!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> wie, Du auch?!
> 
> Fahren wir da hin, wo ihr die Filmchen gedreht habt?!



meinste altkönig-filmchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> meinste altkönig-filmchen?



geeeeeeeeeeeeeerne


----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neeneenee ... auf dem Parkplatz ne Kurve zu fahren



Komm Du mir mal wieder in den Taunus.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Komm Du mir mal wieder in den Taunus.



aber klar doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich sach dann mal GN8 

... sind gerade erst von einer 40. Geburtstagsfeier zurück


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

geht doch


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

moin²


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> moin²



müßte eher moin^4 und in meinem Fall moin ^5 heißen....

Die Mädels haben mich gestern mal wieder geschafft, wollen die Waschbärbäuche in Waschbrettbäuche/Sixpacks wandeln!  Nehmt nachher Rücksicht auf mich!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> müßte eher moin^4 und in meinem Fall moin ^5 heißen....
> 
> Die Mädels haben mich gestern mal wieder geschafft, wollen die Waschbärbäuche in Waschbrettbäuche/Sixpacks wandeln!  Nehmt nachher Rücksicht auf mich!!!



tz...
warum en sixpack, wenn man ein ganzes fass haben kann


----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich habe ne Pumpe


Das könnte man falsch verstehen. 



Arachne schrieb:


> Wie seid ihr denn nun gefahren, wo wart ihr überall?
> 
> fruchtig, oder milchig?


Das mit der DStrecke hat sich erledigt und zum Eis kam ich dann doch nicht.  


Zilli schrieb:


> moin²


Aha, ein moin ist nur ein halbes moin. 

Moin moin moin moin moin Edit:moin


----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tz...
> warum en sixpack, wenn man ein ganzes fass haben kann


----------



## Cynthia (22. Mai 2008)

Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt für die Plauschertour heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> tz...
> warum en sixpack, wenn man ein ganzes fass haben kann


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt für die Plauschertour heute Nachmittag?



Direkt am Walsparkplatz an der Hohemark in Oberursel, warte ich suche die Position bei googlemaps...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt für die Plauschertour heute Nachmittag?



"50.214728,8.53524" in das Suchfeld bei maps.google.de eingeben und anzeigen lassen. Kannst auch `ne Route berechnen lassen.


----------



## Cynthia (22. Mai 2008)

Danke ! Werd's gleich mal testen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

moin, moin, moin, moin. moin 

... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich ich gestern übrigens feststellen konnte, haben die Stöckeleger inzwischen auch die weisse Mauer als das obskure Objekt ihrer Begierde entdeckt  ...


----------



## Cynthia (22. Mai 2008)

Die Auto-Route kenne ich. Wie fährt man am besten mit dem Rad dahin?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Die Auto-Route kenne ich. Wie fährt man am besten mit dem Rad dahin?



Von Liederbach rüber nach Sulzbach oder Bad Soden nach Kronberg, bei Hibike vorbei, hinten durchs Wohngebiet, die B455 queren, in den Wald, rechts rüber zum Franzoseneck und dann zur Hohemark...


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Die Auto-Route kenne ich. Wie fährt man am besten mit dem Rad dahin?



Schnell, oder schön?

Entweder man fährt über Sulzbach, Schwalbach, Niederhöchstadt und Steinbach nach Oberursel und dann hoch zur Hohemark.

Oder Du kurbelst Dich hoch nach Falkenstein und könntest Dann noch den Viktoria-Tempel mitnehmen.

Von Bad Soden aus bin ich früher immer über den Königsteiner Kreisel am Opelzoo vorbei, ein Stück auf der Straße entlang, bis links der parallel zur Straße verlaufende Radweg beginnt. Diesen bis über die Straße Richtung Oberursel, noch ein Stück Richtung Oberursel und dann mehr links halten...


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von Liederbach rüber nach Sulzbach oder Bad Soden nach Kronberg, bei Hibike vorbei, hinten durchs Wohngebiet, die B455 queren, in den Wald, rechts rüber zum Franzoseneck und dann zur Hohemark...



Oder so, ist vielleicht der beste Kompromiß.


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wann ist nochmal treffpunkt dort, wo soll die tour hingehen und wie lange ?

wer fährt alles von kelkheim wann los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wann ist nochmal treffpunkt dort, wo soll die tour hingehen und wie lange ?
> 
> wer fährt alles von kelkheim wann los ?



14:00 Uhr, Strecke und Dauer m.W. noch nicht definiert, Tempo lt. Caro aber wohl langsam

Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich/wir mitfahren, sind gerade erst aufgestanden, und ich bin diese Woche schon dreimal quasi an der Hohemark in den Hochtaunus gestartet 

Ob Caro mit dem Fahrrad ab Kelkheim startet weiss ich nicht...


----------



## Cynthia (22. Mai 2008)

@ arachne, wahltho:

Danke!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

soosoo ihr macht also einen Plauscherausflug .... na hooffentlich wird es kein abflug und hoffentlich wird es nicht zu schlüpfrig


----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

WIe praktisch, dass ich das Bike von gestern noch im Auto habe. 

Scheint heute ja mal wieder ein größeres Rndchen zu werden. 

@wahltho: Kneifen is' nich'!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> WIe praktisch, dass ich das Bike von gestern noch im Auto habe.
> 
> Scheint heute ja mal wieder ein größeres Rndchen zu werden.



für mich vorallem eher hinten 
vorgestern hat mich so schiss vieh gestochen und jetzt is der ganze unterarm dicke


----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... und hoffentlich wird es nicht zu schlüpfrig



WIe kommst Du denn darauf? Was für eine absurde Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2008)

bringt er bitte nachher seine pumpe mit nach unten an mein auto. ich habe vorne einen schleichenden platten der alle woche nachgepustet werden will.


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

ich frage ihn!


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2008)

er bedankt sich bei ihm!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

A. und ich werden heute nicht bei der Tour dabei sein...

... ich werde in ca. einer halben Stunde direkt von fbh in den Hochtaunus aufbrechen und wenn es passt, schau' ich mal an der Hohemark vorbei oder man trifft sich halt vllt. später


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

ich bin grad am ww machen und kann mich aufgrund der doch recht frischen temp. noch nicht wirklich aufraffen. feldberg meldet 10 °c, gefühlte 7  

vielleicht bleib ich eher in den unteren regionen, hab nämlich null bock auf irgendwas an langen klamotten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht bleib ich eher in den unteren regionen, hab nämlich null bock auf irgendwas an langen klamotten



Feldberg hab' ich auch Null Bock drauf, werde mich eher max am Altkönig rumtreiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

so werd jetzt mal essen un dann de seb samt bike einladen
bis dann naher/gleich/später 

tschöööööö


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> er bedankt sich bei ihm!


Unter diesen Vorhersehungen saget ihm, er möge an einen Ersatzschlauch denken 

Rüstung ist wohl nicht notwendig ?!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

So, ich mach' mich mal auf, vllt. sieht man sich


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

andererseits könnte ich mich jetzt in ruhe um die k-frage kümmern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Unter diesen Vorhersehungen saget ihm, er möge an einen Ersatzschlauch denken
> 
> Rüstung ist wohl nicht notwendig ?!



Da, wo ich gerne lang würde...


----------



## Maggo (22. Mai 2008)

ich geh mal einladen.bis gleich...................


----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

So, ich schwing dann auch mal die Hufe.

CU


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> andererseits könnte ich mich jetzt in ruhe um die k-frage kümmern


 
Vorsicht, du bist nicht alleine


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

melde :

1. pünktlich daheim
2. victoria-trail unterhalb des felsens gesäubert
3. für punkt 1 musste ich leider eine hübsche rennradfahrerin auf dem opelzooradweg stehen lassen   

@mzaskar : du hättest ruhig mehr vora***** leisten können


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

Der Sponsor verlangte meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

sooo guten tag....


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vorsicht, du bist nicht alleine



jo und dank so ner übelsten ********* ******* ***** **** ********-mist-Mücke... wären wir nun zu dritt


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

JAJAJAJA
jetzt wird wieder in die Hände gespuckt!
Wir steigern .... nein, wir lösen die K-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

dann mach ma...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> victoria-trail unterhalb des felsens gesäubert



 Danke Fux 

Da ich beim Runterfahren vom Altkönig kommend heute in Eile war, bin ich einfach drüber-/drumherumgerollt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jo und dank so ner übelsten ********* ******* ***** **** ********-mist-Mücke... wären wir nun zu dritt



 Gute Besserung Iggi und beobachte Deinen Arm genau


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Iggi und beobachte Deinen Arm genau



dann komm ich mir vor wie ein 300kg mann..... 
mein arm sieht aus wie ne weißwurst(kein rennradler) , die gleich platzt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

So, ab in die Eisdiele mit der Family


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

*hunger*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Was geht denn in Sachen K-Frage?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Na denn mal los


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

ich hätt noch auf die
 anderen gewartet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Warum datt denn?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Die Runde heute war einfach nur goil:

Trailig hoch zum nfh, dann zum Fuchsstein, vom dort ins Reichenbachtal, Alder, Schwarzer Balken, Vic Trail, Speed Gullies, dann die Plauschertours-Truppe getroffen, gemeinsam über die Ringwälle hoch zur Altenhöfe, weisse Mauer, rüber zum Fuxi, dort wieder von der Plauschertruppe abgesetzt und zum Abschluss Haustrail/Bahn-Trail 

41 km mit einem 14,7er-Schnitt, geschätzt knapp 1.000hm


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke Fux
> 
> Da ich beim Runterfahren vom Altkönig kommend heute in Eile war, bin ich einfach drüber-/drumherumgerollt



da waren einige richtig fette brocken drin  
beim uphill hat man zwangsläufig mehr zeit  
na ja, von uphill fahren konnte eigentlich keine rede sein  

hoffentlich bleibts ne weile sauber. man müsste mal so nen depp auf frischer tat erwischen ...



wahltho schrieb:


> So, ab in die Eisdiele mit der Family



san marco ? da war ich auch vor kurzem für ein eis to go


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

50


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

49


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

@*iggi,

dein arm macht mir Sorgen, wenn er wie eine Weisswurst aussieht die gleich platzt ...... AmPoPo wo ist denn nur mein Süsser Senf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

47


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

jetzt geht's los


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @*iggi,
> 
> dein arm macht mir Sorgen, wenn er wie eine Weisswurst aussieht die gleich platzt ...... AmPoPo wo ist denn nur mein Süsser Senf



naja
also.... ich glaub... jetzt is ne rindswurst.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> also.... ich glaub... jetzt is ne rindswurst.....



Wenn das morgen nicht besser wird, würde iche evtl. doch mal einen Doc konsultieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn das morgen nicht besser wird, würde iche evtl. doch mal einen Doc konsultieren



werd ich auch... das halt ich doch net aus.....so kann man ja net biken


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> also.... ich glaub... jetzt is ne rindswurst.....



Mist jetzt habe ich gerade den Süssen Senf gefunden .... Momentmal ...... komme gleich ...... nur noch .... arrrggghhhhh .... so jetzt habe ich auch den Dijon Senf gefunden 

...schmatz....


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

ohjeh ... jetzt habe ich Hunger


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wo sind denn alle  
fahrt ihr noch oder plauscht ihr schon


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil muss gleich in den Keller der Wäsche wegen 

Also immer schön die Finger still halten, damit ich mit lösen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Hier!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

37


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Also immer schön die Finger still halten, damit ich mit lösen kann




Pah!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

35


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Was is denn jetzt schon wieder


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

33


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

mit ner wurst als arm lässt sichs net soo schnel tippen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

31


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

Waschtag .. bis gleich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Ok


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

endspurt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... wie schleppend ...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wechsle dann mal an den schnelleren rechner ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

ging echt schonmal zackiger


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wie schleppend ...



jetzt geht´s loooos


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

..auf auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

wieviele sind dabei?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

20


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

19


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... quatsch, jetzt erst 20


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

.. ne nur noch 18


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... quatsch, jetzt erst 20



du machst einen ja ganz kirre hier ...

neue taktik


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

tjaja...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. ne nur noch 18



bingo


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... der arme Mzaskar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

scheint ein zweikampf zu werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... ob er es  noch rechtzeitig schafft...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der arme Mzaskar...



wäsche machen ist auch wichtig


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> scheint ein zweikampf zu werden ...



denkste


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ob er es  noch rechtzeitig schafft...



glaubst du noch an den weihnachtsmann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... der iggi hockt bestimmt im Hintergrund auf der Lauer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

bin heute außer konkurrenz....


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> denkste



mist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

... ne doch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin heute außer konkurrenz....



vllt auch nicht


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

entscheidung naht ...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

jetzt wirds eng ...

30sek


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

jooooooooop


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

Und? - Y E S ! ! !


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

nur noch 2 ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

klll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

blööööödes telefon warum muss das jetzt klingeln


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

wahltho


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> klll



genau, wir müssen nach vorne gucken  

glückwunsch wahltho


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

994


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2008)

schamlos meine Abwesenheit ausgenutzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wahltho





wissefux schrieb:


> genau, wir müssen nach vorne gucken
> 
> glückwunsch wahltho



 Danke, Danke!


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Mai 2008)

so ich verzeih mich mal...


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schamlos meine Abwesenheit ausgenutzt ...



leider kann man keine signaturen mitzitieren


----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> für mich vorallem eher hinten
> vorgestern hat mich so schiss vieh gestochen und jetzt is der ganze unterarm dicke


Sah nicht gut aus......Doc 



wissefux schrieb:


> wo sind denn alle
> fahrt ihr noch oder plauscht ihr schon


Ich bin seit ca. 30 min. zu Hause. Hab mich aber auch am Fuxi abgesetzt, da ich noch die Kinder verköstigen musste. Ich denke die Anderen brauchen noch ein bisschen. Die wollten noch den Viktrail mitnehmen und bis das geplausche am Auto vorbei ist.......das dauert.
Die Tour war genial.  WM hat ne schöne trailige Tour zusammengestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die Tour war genial.  WM hat ne schöne trailige Tour zusammengestellt.



Wie denn? Wo denn? Was denn?

Ich bin einfach mal losgefahren und dann haben mich so komische Leute verfolgt....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

bin auch schon ein paar mins zuhause, danke an den Carsten das er mich noch heimgefahren hat und danke an den Mike, das ers auch angeboten hat 

Mit euch fahr ich vor der Prüfung nicht mehr  da nimmt man sich vor sich zurück zu nehmen und dann wird man über die schönsten Trails gejagt von so Enduro-fahreren  
Dabei wollte ich doch langsam machen


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

War wirklich `ne geile Tour!!! 

Aber ich bin ja soooo platt....


----------



## wissefux (22. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Die wollten noch den Viktrail mitnehmen ...



da hab ich ja für die richtigen freigeräumt


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da hab ich ja für die richtigen freigeräumt


----------



## Everstyle (22. Mai 2008)

Das war ja eine schöne Ansammlung der Plauscher am Fuchstanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe meine Gabel braucht nicht mehr allzulange, ich will vermeiden meinem Hardtail so Touren wie heute nioch des öfteren anzutun, das tut dem bestimmt nicht sonderlich gut  vor allem dem Laufrad hinten  *klongklongklong*


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

da ging`s zu den Altenhöfen hoch





hier die Weiße Mauer runter









Die heftigen Uphills haben nur die heftigen Jungs gepackt!


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

Bin auch wieder zurück und clean. Hat Schbass gemacht und mit den NobbyNics und Klickies (Asche über mein Haupt) wars bergauf doch merklich leichter als bisher.

Für die Statistik: 26,4 km , 2:36 netto, 833 hm, 3.059  Kalorienverbrauch (mit meinen BMI-Gedöns und sonstigen Werten )

@uwe50: Die von Dir gesuchte Funktion im Garmin findest Du unter "Training/AutoPause Rde" und dann bei "Auto-Timer Pause". Dort habe ich "Wenn angehalten" eingestellt, da ich bergauf unter Umständen auch unter 3 km/h komme ; ich aber trotzdem möchte das er weiterzählt (bzw. die Streckenaufzeichnung ohne Unterbrecher aufnimmt).
Mit Druck auf die Enter-Taste kannst Du z.B. "Eigene Gschw.-V." wählen, um im Anschluss unten "Pause, wenn" die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit einstellen.


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...
> Die heftigen Uphills haben nur die heftigen Jungs gepackt!


Klar  und verschaltet hatte ich mich da auch noch; ich wollte doch vorn auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt bleiben ... tse tse tse


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Mai 2008)

ich verzieh mich mal in die Kiste, gute Nacht @ all


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

Wo bleibt eigentlich das obligatorische Pannenbild 

  ?


----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ............
> Mit euch fahr ich vor der Prüfung nicht mehr  da nimmt man sich vor sich zurück zu nehmen und dann wird man über die schönsten Trails gejagt von so Enduro-fahreren
> Dabei wollte ich doch langsam machen


Hätte nie gedacht, dass man mit 'nem HT so schnell verblockte Trails runterfahren kann.  Mir ist ja erst am Fuxi aufgefallen, dass Du Dein HT mithast.


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich das obligatorische Pannenbild
> 
> ?


----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich das obligatorische Pannenbild
> 
> ?



Diesmal hat Maggo nur gepumt. Wohlweislich außerhalb der Reichweite der Kamera.


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

Bin mittlerweile am überlegen, ob ein gescheiter UST-LRS auf Dauer nicht billiger wäre, als `nen Schlauch nach jedem zweiten geilen Trail!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Mai 2008)

GN8
Morgen ist a****** angesagt und ich freu mich drauf.  *duckundweg*


----------



## Arachne (22. Mai 2008)

...ich kenn` sonderbare Menschen...


----------



## wondermike (22. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> GN8
> Morgen ist a****** angesagt und ich freu mich drauf.  *duckundweg*



Ganz ruhig bleiben und tief durchatmen. Vielleicht geht das wieder weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Morgen ist a****** angesagt und ich freu mich drauf.



 Das freut mich für Dich, es ist wichtig, wenn einem der Job Spass macht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

na dann mal moin und viel spaß auf a*****   

ich lass heut mal wieder a*******


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *na dann mal moin und viel spaß auf a*****
> 
> ich lass heut mal wieder a******* *



achtung : *fettes* selbstzitat am frühen morgen  

und quizfrage des tages : was haben beide o.g. varianten gemeinsam ?


ihr dürft keinen joker setzen, zu gewinnen gibts auch nix und der rechtsweg ist sowieso ausgeschlossen.
angehörige des plauscherfreds sowie deren familien, verwandte, freunde, bekannte und feinde dürfen ausnahmsweise mitspielen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

Erstmal moin - Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## caroka (23. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,

ich bin dann mal Spass haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (23. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Erstmal moin - Soviel Zeit muss sein



Was hat er nur, der Fux.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ich bin dann mal Spass haben.



 ... viel Spass beim Spass-haben


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was hat er nur, der Fux.



nix, mir geht´s gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix, mir geht´s gut



... er lässt ja schliesslich heute a*******


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Was hat er nur, der Fux.



ach so : keine zeit zum biken  

mist, jetzt hab ich meine quizfrage ja selbst beantwortet


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... er lässt ja schliesslich heute a*******



genau  
aber selbst dafür muß man heutzutage früh aufstehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau
> aber selbst dafür muß man heutzutage früh aufstehen ...



Tja, auch gut Sklav' will getrieben werden


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin heute ist Freitag und dann bibt es viele Frei-tage


----------



## Maggo (23. Mai 2008)

moin, so wieder wach. ich war gestern dann echt platt. hab ich schon erwähnt wie geil ich die tour und jeden einzelnen mitfahrer fand. es hat echt spaß gemacht....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> moin, so wieder wach. ich war gestern dann echt platt. hab ich schon erwähnt wie geil ich die tour und jeden einzelnen mitfahrer fand. es hat echt spaß gemacht....



 War' insb. schön, Dich und Zilli mal wieder zu treffen


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, auch gut Sklav' will getrieben werden



Ich finde A***** ja auch was total schönes. Ich könnte stundenlang zusehen.


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich könnte stundenlang zusehen.



genau das mach ich heut (fast) den ganzen tag


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

immer vorsicht, nicht das ihr euch von dem vielen zusehen eine Augenlidzerrung einfangt  

Soll sehr schmerzhaft und langwierig sein


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

@mzaskar: schon aufgeregt? Alles gepackt?

Hast gestern gefehlt, war `ne tolle Tour!!


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

Dacht ich mir, ein bischen traurig bin ich in der Tat ....

Aber ich hatte mir diese Woche eh eine Bikefreie Woche gegönnt, einfach um mal etwas zu entspannen.
Gepackt hab ich noch nicht, werd ich wohl heute am Abend machen. Leider ist der Wetterforecast für die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht gerade berauschend. Aber was solls ist Urlaub und wenn es regnet gibt es halt Kulturprogramm mit diversen Museen und Ausstellungen. 
aber die Regen und Windjacke nehme ich mal mit. Auch wollte ich mir mal die Trails bei Frejus anschauen, dort wo das Roc d'Azur stattfindet .... das kann man auch bei Regen machen 

Zur Einstimmung läuft auf dem IPod gerade Roam und es juckt gewaltig in den Beinen 
Mit etwas Glück kommt heute noch Seassons


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück kommt heute noch Seasons



Seasons ist ganz nett, aber richtig begeistert bin ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

Luberon - Tag 3 - über die Pont Julien nach Bonnieux

Zuerst ging es, wie so häufig, recht unspektakulär von Les Baups nach Süden Richtung Apt. Nach Westen befuhren wir ein kleines Stück die Veloroute du Calavon (Fluß). Interessanter wurde es dann auf dem Jakobsweg, der uns auf einem Single-Trail, teils recht steinig/felsig, bis zur Julianischen Brücke führte.

Blick auf den autobahnartig ausgebauten Radweg am Calavon.





So ein Radweg wurde dann auch entsprechend bestaunt.





Die Julianische Brücke





und die letzten Meter dort hin 





Trotz ihrer über 2000jährigen Geschichte, wurde die alte Römerbrücke bis 2005 auch per Auto befahren. Auf die niedrige Mauer recht und links des im Hauptteil der Brücke verlaufenden Geländers, konnte man sehr leicht drauf fahren. Habe nach wenigen Metern dann aber doch wieder den Rückzug angetreten... 

Unser nächstes Etappenziel hieß Bonnieux. Dazu mußten wir uns aber erstmal wieder ca. 250Hm nach oben bewegen.

Blick auf Bonnieux, nach ca. 100Hm und einem teils recht anstrengenden Singletrail





Die letzten Meter bis Bonnieux, wo es dann nochmal steil nach oben ging, wurden noch mit einem Lächeln quittiert.





Nach dem Bezwingen der wilden Wachhunde,





und der steilen Auffahrt im Ort, erreichten wir endlich unseren wohlverdienten Pausenort.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

hey leute! 
was dagegen  so ne tour mal in nächster zeit an nem wochenende zu wiederholen??  auch was die mitfahrer betrifft ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

@everstyle
ich glaub ich hab dich ca 10 nach 3 an der hohenmark gesehn... ? kann das sein?


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Einstimmung läuft auf dem IPod gerade Roam und es juckt gewaltig in den Beinen
> Mit etwas Glück kommt heute noch Seassons





wahltho schrieb:


> Seasons ist ganz nett, aber richtig begeistert bin ich nicht...



Als ich vorgestern in Kronberg war, lief gerade re-Focus. Die Musik war zumindest sehr nett!


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hey leute!
> was dagegen  so ne tour mal in nächster zeit an nem wochenende zu wiederholen??  auch was die mitfahrer betrifft ?



hmm, laß` mich überlegen - hmmmm - naja, ich hätte vielleicht nicht wirklich was dagegen...  Klaro! 

Wie geht`s Deinem Ärmchen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

... so ich geh' dann mal Biken


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> hmm, laß` mich überlegen - hmmmm - naja, ich hätte vielleicht nicht wirklich was dagegen...  Klaro!
> 
> Wie geht`s Deinem Ärmchen?



hm... mal gucken...zur zeit is es noch en gewaltiger Arm... 
aber ich bild mir ein, dass die schwellung im vergeich zu gestern 3 uhr, wo's richtig böse dick war, zurückgegangen ist..... 
also ich denk bis spätestens nächstes wochenende bin ich wieder fit


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... so ich geh' dann mal Biken



... was neues?    
viel spaß


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Das war ja eine schöne Ansammlung der Plauscher am Fuchstanz.





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @everstyle
> ich glaub ich hab dich ca 10 nach 3 an der hohenmark gesehn... ? kann das sein?



Korrekt! Ich habe euch auch erkannt, aber nur weil Caroka unter euch war. Allerdings wart ihr schon bereits auf dem Weg zum Feldberg, als ich euch gesehen habe. So habe ich mit Caro noch ein paar Worte wechseln können.

Ich habe gestern übrigens noch einen hardcore Trail erspäht als ich vom Roten Kreuz in Richtung Fuchstanz (easy way) gefahren bin. Der Trail hat den Weg ca. 0,5Km vor der Kreuzung an der man sich zwischen dem Weg zum kl. Feldberg/Rotes Kreuz entscheiden kann (von Fuxi kommend), meinen Weg gekreuzt. Der Weg sah jedenfalls ziemlich anspruchsvoll aus und ich denke, dass der Zugang auf der oberen Schleife in Richtung kl. Feldberg sich befindet. Kennt jemand diesen Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern übrigens noch einen hardcore Trail erspäht als ich vom Roten Kreuz in Richtung Fuchstanz (easy way) gefahren bin. Der Trail hat den Weg ca. 0,5Km vor der Kreuzung an der man sich zwischen dem Weg zum kl. Feldberg/Rotes Kreuz entscheiden kann (von Fuxi kommend), meinen Weg gekreuzt. Der Weg sah jedenfalls ziemlich anspruchsvoll aus und ich denke, dass der Zugang auf der oberen Schleife in Richtung kl. Feldberg sich befindet. Kennt jemand diesen Weg?



das müsste der reichenbachtrail sein, der oben am kleinen feldberg abgeht. ich glaube mit der makierung "gelber balken" (man korrigiere mich ...)
den trail kann man im prinzip bis nach falkenstein durchfahren, quert dabei einige mal die wab´s

@luberon-biker : der radweg ist ja cool   welches tempolimit gilt dort und warum gibts keinen asphaltierten standstreifen


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @luberon-biker : der radweg ist ja cool  welches tempolimit gilt dort und warum gibts keinen asphaltierten standstreifen


 
Ist doch klar, falls die Kollegen wieder ihre defekten Schläuche reparieren müssen 

Gibt es ähnlich auch dort wo ich die nächsten Tage verbringe. Verläuft auf einer alten Bahnlinie (Bahndamm) und geht ander ganzen Küste entlang. 

Vorteil:

meist direkt an der Küste mit wunderschönen Ausblicken auf MM
man ist schnell an anderen Stränden, welche oft klein und versteckt sind
Man erreicht sehr gut einstiege zu anderen Trails
Man kann mal einen entspannten Ruhetag einlegen und/oder GA'en
So das wars


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das müsste der reichenbachtrail sein, der oben am kleinen feldberg abgeht. ich glaube mit der makierung "gelber balken" (man korrigiere mich ...)
> den trail kann man im prinzip bis nach falkenstein durchfahren, quert dabei einige mal die wab´s



Denke ich auch. Sonst gibt's ab dem kleinen FB ja eigentlich nur noch den grünen Punkt und der ist nicht wirklich Hardcore.


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

Im Luberon kam ich nicht auf den Gedanken Meter machen zu wollen. Man erreicht mehr als genug Trails, ohne vorher GA`en zu müssen! 

Bei einer Küstentour mit wechselnden Unterkünften mag das anders sein.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

hab en neuen job.... 
und das auch noch in nem bikeladen 

okok is eher ein fahrradladen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

... so zurück von meiner  Short-but-Heavy Staufen-Eppstein-Rossert-Staufen -Runde in in neuem Rekordtempo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab en neuen job....
> und das auch noch in nem bikeladen
> 
> okok is eher ein fahrradladen


 
OHJEH DEN bOCK ZUM gÄRTNER GEMACHT :d:d


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Denke ich auch. Sonst gibt's ab dem kleinen FB ja eigentlich nur noch den grünen Punkt und der ist nicht wirklich Hardcore.



es gibt insgesamt mind. 3 gute trails vom kl. feldberg runter :

zum fuxtanz (hier hab ich mir wohl die häufigsten platten eingefangen)
zum reichenbachtal
feldbergschneise

je nach gewählter geschwindigkeit haben alle 3 ihre tücken, wobei ganz klar der trail ins reichenbachtal der schönste, flowigste aber auch verblockteste (und somit der schwierigste) von den dreien ist ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> OHJEH DEN bOCK ZUM gÄRTNER GEMACHT :d:d


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt insgesamt mind. 3 gute trails vom kl. feldberg runter :
> 
> zum fuxtanz (hier hab ich mir wohl die häufigsten platten eingefangen)
> zum reichenbachtal
> ...



Trail zum Fuchstanz und die Feldbergschneise kenne ich. Ich habe auch vermutlich den dritten, zum Reichenbachtal, ebefalls gesehen aber noch nicht abgefahren.   

Was mich nur etwas irritiert, ist die Tatsache, dass Reichenbach wesentlich höher liegt, als die mir bekannte Lage des Anfangs des Weges vermuten ließ. Von dort aus, hätte ich schon eher erwartet, dass ich in Glashütten lande. Oder hat Reichenbach gar nichts mit dem Reichenbachtal zu tun?

Aber langsam kommen wir der Sache näher...

Und deshalb noch eine Quizfrage. Auf dem Weg von Weilsbergparkplatz in Richtung Kittelhütte (der untere Weg) bin ich ebenfalls nach ca. 0,5Km in einer Kurve an einer Felsformation (links) auf einen Trail gestoßen, der sehr interessant aussah. Kennt den auch vielleicht jemand?

Btw. ich habe so eine Lust die beiden Trails noch heute irgendwie auszuprobieren. Kann sich jemad für eine "After-Work-Bike-Runde" gegen 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark begeistern?


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt insgesamt mind. 3 gute trails vom kl. feldberg runter :
> 
> zum fuxtanz (hier hab ich mir wohl die häufigsten platten eingefangen)



OK, den hab ich vergessen. Wenn man Haare spalten will, könnte man auch sagen, dass der nicht wirklich vom kl. FB abgeht. 




wissefux schrieb:


> zum reichenbachtal



Das ist der "Gelbe Balken".


wissefux schrieb:


> feldbergschneise


Der "Grüne Punkt".


wissefux schrieb:


> je nach gewählter geschwindigkeit haben alle 3 ihre tücken, wobei ganz klar der trail ins reichenbachtal der schönste, flowigste aber auch verblockteste (und somit der schwierigste) von den dreien ist ...



Wohl wahr. Habe immer noch einen schönen blauen Fleck am Arm von der Befahrung am vorletzten Samstag. Na ja, OK, ist fast weg.


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

So, ich mache mich jetzt gleich mit der Bahn auf den Weg und bin gegen 16:30 an der Hohemark. Falls noch jmd. sich dazu entschliessen sollte mitzukommen, ich werde ein paar Min. am Parkplatz sein. 

Adios!​


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

p. s. beabsichtigte Strecke: HM, Sandplacken, Feldberg, Weilquelle Trail (bei euch glaub ich X-Trail) bis zum Roten Kreuz. Von dort aus in Richtung des eines Trails den ich vorhin beschrieben habe. Wenn ich dann irgendwie geschafft habe zurück zu kommen, werde ich auf den kl. Feldberg fahren und den Reichenbachtrail probieren. Dann mal schauen, evtl. über Falkenstein zur Hohenmark oder je nach Kondition noch ein mal hoch zum Fuchstanz und dann an der Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung in Richtung Weisse Mauer mich aufmachen (wobei ich hier auch noch nicht den Weg 100%ig kenne)


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt insgesamt mind. 3 gute trails vom kl. feldberg runter :
> 
> zum fuxtanz (hier hab ich mir wohl die häufigsten platten eingefangen)
> zum reichenbachtal
> ...



Nach meinem Verständnis vertragen sich flowig und verblockt ebenso, wie süß und sauer, schwarz und weiß, warm und kalt, ying und yang,... 

Also ich finde die Schneise und den Pflasterweg (zum Fuchstanz) sehr flowig. Den gelben Balken bin ich leider schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Das letzte Mal haben sich von drei Fahrern zwei lang gemacht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

Guude Gresi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

mooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

N'abend 

Was macht der Arm?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

wird besser 
denke so in 2-3 tagen bin ich spätestens wieder bike-fähig


----------



## wissefux (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach meinem Verständnis vertragen sich flowig und verblockt ebenso, wie süß und sauer, schwarz und weiß, warm und kalt, ying und yang,...
> 
> Den gelben Balken bin ich leider schon lange nicht mehr gefahren. Das letzte Mal haben sich von drei Fahrern zwei lang gemacht...



das flowig beim reichenbachtrail bezieht sich auf die abschnitte nach dem verblockten anfang(sektion 1-3), also sektion 4+5 . das ist im übrigen der längere abschnitt.
als sektion bezeiche ich immer die teilstücke bis zu einer wab-unterbrechung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

... ah, gerade steht mal wieder Trail-Philosophie auf dem Programm


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2008)

Der Reichenbach Trail ist übrigens ziemlich spassig 

wollte auch mal was beitragen


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Reichenbach Trail ist übrigens ziemlich spassig
> 
> wollte auch mal was beitragen



den würd ich ja auch gerne mal fahrn....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Der Reichenbach Trail ist übrigens ziemlich spassig



 Guter Beitrag


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> den würd ich ja auch gerne mal fahrn....



Ist für die nächste Tour auf der Liste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

so ich sag mal winke winke bis in 2 Wochen macht es hübsch und immer schöön brav bleiben


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich sag mal winke winke bis in 2 Wochen macht es hübsch und immer schöön brav bleiben



Das mir keine Beschwerden von der Küste kommen! 

Viel Spaß, komm` heil wieder!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, komm` heil wieder!



dem schließe ich mich Kommentarlos an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich sag mal winke winke bis in 2 Wochen macht es hübsch und immer schöön brav bleiben



 Schönen Urlaub wünschen Dir A. und meine Wenigkeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. Mai 2008)

so denn, ich verabschiede mich schonmal ins Bett, heut war ein anstrengender Tag, und morgen wird er nochmal wiederholt 

Gute Nacht alle zusammen


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich sag mal winke winke ...



Und irgendwelche Teletubby-Anspielungen sparen wir uns jetzt natürlich.  

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und irgendwelche Teletubby-Anspielungen sparen wir uns jetzt natürlich.
> ...



Mit was Du Dich so auskennst...


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was Du Dich so auskennst...



War endlich mal eine Sendung auf meinem geistigen Niveau.


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> War endlich mal eine Sendung auf meinem geistigen Niveau.



Neid! Kann man das erlernen???


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

So, beide Unklarheiten beseitigt.

1. vom Weilsbergparkplatz ausgehend, die erste große WAB in Richtung Kittelhütte genommen. Nach ca. 0,5Km kommt eine T-Kreuzung an der ein Schild "Großer Zacken" steht, hier bin ich links abgebogen. Nach ca. 200m kommt der Große Zacken (übrigens schöner Ausblick), hier Teilen sich die Wege in zwei Varianten. Eine davon heisst Rübenhangweg, diesen bin ich dann bis zur Kreuzung Limesweg (Richtung Rotes Kreuz), Glashütten und Glasöfen gefahren. Hier bin ich dann in Richtung Rotes Kreuz abgebogen. 

Fazit: der Große Zacken ist sicherlich als Aussichtspunkt toll aber den Weg selbst fand ich jetzt nicht soo berauschend. 

2. am Roten Kreuz angekommen bin ich die Rodelbahn hoch bis zum der ersten Schleife gefahren, dort rechts und im Anschluß das letzte Stück über die Feldbergschneise hoch zum kl. Feldberg. Hier konnte ich dann, wie ich bereits vermutet habe und wie ihr es schon beschrieben habt, den Weg in Richtung Falkenstein finden. Diesen Weg bin ich dann bis zur Kreuzung WAB in Richtung Fuchstanz/Falkenstein/Königstein gefahren. Hier hab ich mich dann aber zum Fuchstanz aufgemacht und den Weg in Richtung Falkenstein nicht weiter verfolgt. 

Fazit: WOW!!! es gibt wirklich einige sehr schöne Trails samt Passagen im Taunus, wie z. B. X-Trail, Marmorstein Trail und Viktoria Trail, um hier ein paar zu nennen aber diesen fand ich gerade in seiner Intensität, sprich viele Wasserrinnen, große Steine, Wurzeln, Raumenge gepaart mit der doch beachtlichen Länge und Steilheit, wirklich sehr gelungen. Nach dieser Erfahrung ist er für mich jedenfalls ein neuer Anlaufpunkt, den ich irgendwie auf alle Fälle in meine Touren einbauen muss. 

Zum Abschluss bin ich dann bis zur Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung und den Weisse Mauer Weg bis zur Hohemark und FFm gefahren.

So, mal wieder was neues im Taunus gefunden...


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Das mir keine Beschwerden von der Küste kommen!
> 
> Viel Spaß, komm` heil wieder!


 


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dem schließe ich mich Kommentarlos an


 


wahltho schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub wünschen Dir A. und meine Wenigkeit


 


wondermike schrieb:


> Und irgendwelche Teletubby-Anspielungen sparen wir uns jetzt natürlich.
> 
> Schönen Urlaub!


 

Danke Danke ... werd mein bestes tun, evtl. springt ja das ein oder andere schöne Bild raus 


Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was Du Dich so auskennst...


 
Ich sach nur: "Immer horsche, immer gugge" 

Adios und lasst mir den Taunus ganz


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Adios und lasst mir den Taunus ganz



Um den Taunus mache ich mir weniger Sorgen! Mehr um meine Schläuche, Reifen, Felgen...  

Freue mich auf die Bilder!


----------



## Everstyle (23. Mai 2008)

p. s. die Frage mit dem Reichenbachtal bzw. Reichenbachtrail hat sich auch geklärt. Nachdem ich das mir vorliegende Kartenmaterial studiert habe, musste ich feststellen, dass es tatsächlich zwei Raichenbächer in unmittelbarer Nähe gibt. Na so was aber auch...


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Neid! Kann man das erlernen???



Na, ich glaube, da fehlt Dir einfach der intelektuelle Tiefgang.


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, ich glaube, da fehlt Dir einfach der intelektuelle Tiefgang.



 Hättest Du mir das nicht schonender beibringen können?!?!


----------



## caroka (23. Mai 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so ich sag mal winke winke bis in 2 Wochen macht es hübsch und immer schöön brav bleiben


Wahrscheinlich bisde schon unterwegs....



Arachne schrieb:


> Mit was Du Dich so auskennst...


Dachte ich mir auch. Er verwundert mich immer wieder.  



wondermike schrieb:


> War endlich mal eine Sendung auf meinem geistigen Niveau.


 Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hättest Du mir das nicht schonender beibringen können?!?!



Sorry. Dafür herze ich Dich beim nächsten Mal ganz doll und wir tanzen eine Weile im  Kreis rum.


----------



## caroka (23. Mai 2008)

Mike, darf ich Dich zu so später Stunde noch tel. belästigen.


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry. Dafür herze ich Dich beim nächsten Mal ganz doll und wir tanzen eine Weile im  Kreis rum.


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mike, darf ich Dich zu so später Stunde noch tel. belästigen.



Na ja, noch bin  ich halbwegs wach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Mai 2008)

... so ich sag' dann mal GN8


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry. Dafür herze ich Dich beim nächsten Mal ganz doll und wir tanzen eine Weile im  Kreis rum.


Aber bitte neben dem Trail  ....




auch Gute N8 @all


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Aber bitte neben dem Trail  ....
> ...



Hast Du Angst, dass es schlüpfrig wird?


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du Angst, dass es schlüpfrig wird?


ja, dann müßte ich wieder die SealSkinz anziehen .... und die Big Betty montieren, aber dann komm ich kaum mehr hoch ... *nochmehrschlüpf*


----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Aber bitte neben dem Trail  ....



Keine Angst, Du darfst auch mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (23. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sorry. Dafür herze ich Dich beim nächsten Mal ganz doll und wir tanzen eine Weile im  Kreis rum.



Hier schonmal eine Vorschau:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## caroka (24. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier schonmal eine Vorschau:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA


   



wahltho schrieb:


> Moin


Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier schonmal eine Vorschau:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA



 Ohje


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2008)

moin moin moin

edith : winke winke winke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

... der fux ist heute aber spät dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (24. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin
> 
> edith : winke winke winke



  Aus dem Alter solltet Ihr doch raus sein.


----------



## caroka (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der fux ist heute aber spät dran



sehr verdächtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> sehr verdächtig



ich würde sagen, sogar sehr, sehr verdächtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, sogar sehr, sehr verdächtig



... aber das gestrige Sklaventreiben war wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr anstrengend


----------



## caroka (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber das gestrige Sklaventreiben war wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr anstrengend



Ich glaube das wird es sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

... so ich werde gleich mal schnell shoppen gehen und die letzten Besorgungen fürs w/e machen, bevor der Ansturm einsetzt 

... gut, dass sich auf shoppen nichts reimt


----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... aber das gestrige Sklaventreiben war wahrscheinlich sehr, sehr anstrengend



in der tat  

und da die sklaven gestern derart getrieben wurden, dass sie heute nix mehr machen müssen, mußte ich auch nicht um 7.00 uhr mit der peitsche in der hand bereitstehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und da die sklaven gestern derart getrieben wurden, dass sie heute nix mehr machen müssen, mußte ich auch nicht um 7.00 uhr mit der peitsche in der hand bereitstehen


----------



## uwe50 (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> @uwe50: Die von Dir gesuchte Funktion im Garmin Edge 305 findest Du unter "Training/AutoPause Rde" und dann bei "Auto-Timer Pause". Dort habe ich "Wenn angehalten" eingestellt, da ich bergauf unter Umständen auch unter 3 km/h komme ; ich aber trotzdem möchte das er weiterzählt (bzw. die Streckenaufzeichnung ohne Unterbrecher aufnimmt).
> Mit Druck auf die Enter-Taste kannst Du z.B. "Eigene Gschw.-V." wählen, um im Anschluss unten "Pause, wenn" die entsprechende Geschwindigkeit einstellen.



.... Danke, hab's gefunden.


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hier schonmal eine Vorschau:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kiaLOzP1lCA



is der lila-farbige arachne???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

Tach auch,

A. und ich haben gerade eine schöne trailige Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht 

Ich habe auf dem nfh-Trail generell etwas Trail-Cleaning betrieben und zudem die junge querliegende Birke beseitigt 

Der Trail ist jetzt wieder in einem durch befahrbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

So, ich hab' mal ein *allererstes* Test-Video, das ich mit der Helmkamera gedreht und anschliessend selbst editiert habe, bei YouTube hochgeladen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-66jgdLCsM

Die Qualität der Originalvideos, die die Helmkamera produziert, ist ganz ausgezeichnet. Leider ging bei der Produktion des YouTube Videos mit Ulead Video Studio ein Teil der Qualität verloren - Ich bin da aber noch Anfänger


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nen namen für meinen neuen trail... also den, den ich da letztens gefunden bzw angelegt hab....

,,der Mückenstich-trail,, oder ienfach nur der mückenstich 

@wahltho... very nice... but sometimes a bissi ruckelig...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahltho... very nice... but sometimes a bissi ruckelig...



Tja, wie gesagt, ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wie gesagt, ich arbeite noch dran


----------



## wondermike (24. Mai 2008)

Bin auch wieder zurück. Heute gab's ein (relativ) lockeres Grundlagenründchen durch die Wetterau.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2008)

ei gude wie!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. Mai 2008)

hab hier ein Video gefunden was vor Spannung nur so strotzt 

@wahltho: für den Anfang ok, aber wie schon gesagt wurde teilweiße recht ruckelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

War auch mal kurz draußen: Ist ziemlich drückend schwül da!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @wahltho: für den Anfang ok, aber wie schon gesagt wurde teilweise recht ruckelig.



Ihr habt doch auch schon Videos nach YouTube hochgeladen, welches Format habt ihr denn verwendet?

Bei mir auf dem PC läuft das nämlich ganz flüssig und erst nach dem Hochladen ruckelt und kachelt es?


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eben aus Neugierde mal meine kleine Kamera mit nem Klemmstativ ans Bike geschraubt und mit Spanngurt festgemacht/fixiert und bin den kleinen Absatz bei unseren Garagen abgefahren. 
Das Videobild ist sehr gut (flüssig+scharf) bei 640x480 und 30 Bilder/sec.(MOV-Format); nur 1 sec. braucht rund 1 MB Speicherplatz, d.h. der 41 sekündige Spot hat 43 MB Speicherplatz verbraten . Gibt es eine Dateigrößenbegrenzung bei YouTube ?
Wie groß sind bei Euch so die Dateien, die Ihr hochladet (z.B. in MB/min.) ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das Videobild ist sehr gut (flüssig+scharf) bei 640x480 und 30 Bilder/sec.(MOV-Format); nur 1 sec. braucht rund 1 MB Speicherplatz, d.h. der 41 sekündige Spot hat 43 MB Speicherplatz verbraten . Gibt es eine Dateigrößenbegrenzung bei YouTube ?
> Wie groß sind bei Euch so die Dateien, die Ihr hochladet (z.B. in MB/min.) ?



Die POV.1 produziert auch ein sehr exzellentes Videobild in XVID.

Ich habe mir  Ulead Videostudion 11.5 geholt, um die Videos zu schneiden, vertonen, etc. Das Programm bietet auch eine Möglichkeit Videos direkt nach Youtube hochzuladen und generiert dazu WMF-Files in drei verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen. Mein Testvideo vom XT-Trail, generiert in der höchsten Qualitätsstufe, ist auch nur etwas über eine Minute und hat im WMF-Format ca. 6MB-Größe...

... ich bin aber wie gesagt kein Experte was Videobearbeitung angeht.

Habe auch einfach mal den gleichen Spot als MP4 für Ipod nach Youtube hochgeladen, der hatte dann 16 Mbyte und hat noch mehr gekachelt und geruckelt.


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich bin aber wie gesagt kein Experte was Videobearbeitung angeht.
> 
> Habe auch einfach mal den gleichen Spot als MP4 für Ipod nach Youtube hochgeladen, der hatte dann 16 Mbyte und hat noch mehr gekachelt und geruckelt.



Ich bin auch kaan Exbärde; ich meld mich vllt. heut noch bei DeineTube an und schau, was die daraus machen.
Ich meld mich dann wieder...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eben aus Neugierde mal meine kleine Kamera mit nem Klemmstativ ans Bike geschraubt und mit Spanngurt festgemacht/fixiert und bin den kleinen Absatz bei unseren Garagen abgefahren.
> Das Videobild ist sehr gut (flüssig+scharf) bei 640x480 und 30 Bilder/sec.(MOV-Format); nur 1 sec. braucht rund 1 MB Speicherplatz, d.h. der 41 sekündige Spot hat 43 MB Speicherplatz verbraten . Gibt es eine Dateigrößenbegrenzung bei YouTube ?
> Wie groß sind bei Euch so die Dateien, die Ihr hochladet (z.B. in MB/min.) ?



ich glaub bis 100mb kann man bei youtube hochladen....
das video kannst du aber meines wissens nach vorher noch komprimieren(mit nem video-converter....auf mpeg format )  
dürfte dann etwas kleiner werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (24. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich hab' mal ein *allererstes* Test-Video, das ich mit der Helmkamera gedreht und anschliessend selbst editiert habe, bei YouTube hochgeladen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-66jgdLCsM
> 
> Die Qualität der Originalvideos, die die Helmkamera produziert, ist ganz ausgezeichnet. Leider ging bei der Produktion des YouTube Videos mit Ulead Video Studio ein Teil der Qualität verloren - Ich bin da aber noch Anfänger



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich leider so gut wie gar nichts auf dem Video erkennen. Die Umrechnung auf die youtube fähige Version (.wmf-File) scheint aus meiner Sicht enorm viel Qulität "gefressen" zu haben und das ist schade, denn die HelmCam macht mit Sicherheit geile Bilder. 

Aus der YouTube Seite:





> Once you're happy with your final result, you'll need to save the video in a format that YouTube can accept in order to upload. Unless you're a professional video producer, we recommend that you save your videos as either QuickTime .MOV, Windows .AVI, or .MPG files these are the most common formats and they work well within our system. We specifically recommend the MPEG4 (Divx, Xvid) format at 640x480 resolution with MP3 audio. Resizing your video to these specifications before uploading will help your clips look better on YouTube.


Vielleicht hast du das Audio-File zu groß gelassen, weshalb insgesamt das fertige Video zu groß war, was zur Folge hattte, dass das Video-File noch stärker als nötig komprimiert worden ist?

Aber, wenn es dir nicht so sehr auf die Publitzität ankommt, dann lade die Videos (in der org. Version) einfach bei z. B. netload.in hoch und maile deinen Freunden den Link. So mach ich es z. B. wenn ich irgendwelche Videos mit meiner DigiCam irgendwo gemacht habe.


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Hi,
so, hier is mein Test-Video (bitte nicht von den Stühlen fallen). Die Location kommt dem einen oder anderen vllt. bekannt vor .
Real ist die Quali einiges besser, aber das hier geht meines Erachtens noch.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> so, hier is mein Test-Video (bitte nicht von den Stühlen fallen). Die Location kommt dem einen oder anderen vllt. bekannt vor .
> Real ist die Quali einiges besser, aber das hier geht meines Erachtens noch.



 geil


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Hi,
> so, hier is mein Test-Video (bitte nicht von den Stühlen fallen). Die Location kommt dem einen oder anderen vllt. bekannt vor .
> Real ist die Quali einiges besser, aber das hier geht meines Erachtens noch.



Hi Zilli,

geile Qualität. Woraus besteht deine Ausstattung?

Grüße
Oliver


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

Hi waltho,



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe auf dem nfh-Trail generell etwas Trail-Cleaning betrieben ...



wo liegt der nfh-Trail und wie lautet die Langform?



wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich hab' mal ein *allererstes* Test-Video, das ich mit der Helmkamera gedreht und anschliessend selbst editiert ....



wo liegt der xt-Trail und wie lautet die Langform?


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

nfh - Naturfreundehaus

xt - sind Wanderwegszeichen, die einen Trail vom Fischbacher Kopf nach Fischbach begleiten.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Habe mir vorhin odi-Griffe, meine sind selbsttätig nach innen gewandert, und hinten `nen Big Betty montiert. Mal schauen, ob der genauso schnell durchschlägt... 

@Zilli: Hab` auch `nen Schlauch für Dich geholt. Allerdings wieder `nen SV13. Hätte lieber SV13FR gekauft. Hatten se aber nicht da. DH haben sie nur in A. Wolltest Du `nen robusteren, oder `nen leichteren?


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Zilli,
> geile Qualität. Woraus besteht deine Ausstattung?
> Grüße
> Oliver


Erwarte nicht zuviel : Ist ein ca. 4 Jahre alter normaler Digitalfotoapparat Minolta Dimage Z1 mit 3,2 Megapixel. Das einzig besondere war damals die schnelle Auslösung und der 10-fache optische Zoom (38-380mm). Den Video-Modus habe ich später schätzen gelernt.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

@arachne

möchtest du den Saarschleifenmarathon mit RH fahren? Werde morgen in Siedelsbrunn die 75km/1500hm fahren.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Erwarte nicht zuviel : Ist ein ca. 4 Jahre alter normaler Digitalfotoapparat Minolta Dimage Z1 mit 3,2 Megapixel. Das einzig besondere war damals die schnelle Auslösung und der 10-fache optische Zoom (38-380mm). Den Video-Modus habe ich später schätzen gelernt.



Alte Ausrüstung produziert weniger MB, für Youtube absolut ausreichend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habe mir vorhin odi-Griffe, meine sind selbsttätig nach innen gewandert, und hinten `nen Big Betty montiert. Mal schauen, ob der genauso schnell durchschlägt...
> 
> @Zilli: Hab` auch `nen Schlauch für Dich geholt. Allerdings wieder `nen SV13. Hätte lieber SV13FR gekauft. Hatten se aber nicht da. DH haben sie nur in A. Wolltest Du `nen robusteren, oder `nen leichteren?


Eher 'nen leichteren, zumindest kein Autoventil, ist ansonsten aber egal.
Den Reifen / die (?) Big Betty würd ich eher vorne montieren und hinten den NN lassen  (nur so mein Empfinden)


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Eher 'nen leichteren, zumindest kein Autoventil, ist ansonsten aber egal.
> Den Reifen / die (?) Big Betty würd ich eher vorne montieren und hinten den NN lassen  (nur so mein Empfinden)



Mein hinterer war abgefahren. Vorne möchte ich nun doch eher `ne Muddy Mary montieren. Hatten se aber auch nicht da...  Da sitzt also noch der NN.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi Arachne,
> 
> möchtest du den Saarschleifenmarathon mit RH fahren?...



Hatten wir mal drüber sinniert. Im Moment sieht es aber nicht danach aus.


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mein hinterer war abgefahren. Vorne möchte ich nun doch eher `ne Muddy Mary montieren. Hatten se aber auch nicht da...  Da sitzt also noch der NN.


ach so. 

Du willst also mit aller Macht uns zukünftig auch unten vom Tal aus anrufen, wo wir bleiben ?


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hatten wir mal drüber sinniert. Im Moment sieht es aber nicht danach aus.



... und 10. Rheingauer MTB-Marathon?


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> ... und 10. Rheingauer MTB-Marathon?



Wann war der nochmal? Ich glaube, da bin ich auf einer DIMB-Tour.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Ja genau, da bin ich auf der Nagold Trail Tour der DIMB.


----------



## saharadesertfox (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ja genau, da bin ich auf der Nagold Trail Tour der DIMB.



... im Rheingau gibt es auch Trails. Die kann man dort sogar ohne DIMB Rules so schnell nehmen wie man will/kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Die Umrechnung auf die youtube fähige Version (.wmf-File) scheint aus meiner Sicht enorm viel Qulität "gefressen" zu haben und das ist schade, denn die HelmCam macht mit Sicherheit geile Bilder.



Die Qualität des Originalbildmaterials, das ist wie gesagt exzellent. Ich habe mir die Filme schon auf Plasma/Beamer angeschaut und sie kommen sehr gut 

Es ist noch ein Issue mit der Konvertierung resp. Komprimierung für Youtube. Ich muss mich da wohl noch genauer in das Thema einarbeiten, das kostet aber extrem viel Zeit und das für so eine Spielerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Hi wa*h*ltho, wo liegt der nfh-Trail und wie lautet die Langform?
> 
> wo liegt der xt-Trail und wie lautet die Langform?



...



Arachne schrieb:


> nfh - Naturfreundehaus
> 
> xt - sind Wanderwegszeichen, die einen Trail vom Fischbacher Kopf nach Fischbach begleiten.



 Merci

Der Naturfreundehaus-Trail ist (für mich) der Trail, der vom Naturfreundehaus oberhalb von Königstein runterführt zum Tagungszentrum am Öhlmühlweg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ach so.
> 
> Du willst also mit aller Macht uns zukünftig auch unten vom Tal aus anrufen, wo wir bleiben ?



Ich glaube das hat ihn halt doch ein bisschen gestört von nem cc-Hardtail hemmungslos verblasen worden zu sein auf den Trails 

ich geh mal ins Bett  gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Das Videobild ist sehr gut (flüssig+scharf) bei 640x480 und 30 Bilder/sec.(MOV-Format); nur 1 sec. braucht rund 1 MB Speicherplatz, d.h. der 41 sekündige Spot hat 43 MB Speicherplatz verbraten



Dazu noch eine Info: 

Die POV.1 nimmt das Originalmaterial im XVID-Format in 720 x 480 mit 25 Frames auf. Ein knapp 19-minütiges Video kommt so auf 372 MB.


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat ihn halt doch ein bisschen gestört von nem cc-Hardtail hemmungslos verblasen worden zu sein auf den Trails
> 
> ich geh mal ins Bett  gute Nacht



Naja, ich geb` ja zu, dass Du wahnsinnig schnell warst! Aber verblasen hast Du mich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich mach' mich auch in die Heia


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Naturfreundehaus-Trail ist (für mich) der Trail, der vom Naturfreundehaus *(Billtalhöhe)* oberhalb von Königstein runterführt zum Tagungszentrum am Öhlmühlweg



nicht nur für dich  
thanks for cleaning    

toller 1. film   würde sagen, der rest ist dann feintuning und kommt mit der zeit von selbst  

moin

watn dat fürn (bike)-wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (25. Mai 2008)

moin,
ich mach mich mal zur a****.

@carsten: der film schaut gut aus allerdings ist die frage wie die cam bzw. der mpeg encoder mit richtig schnellen bewegungen klarkommt. außerdem brauchst du nen gescheite halterung, auf dem bike kannste das vergessen, ich hab das mal probiert mit der cam am lenker die weiße mauer runter, unten war dann das stativgewinde gerissen und die bilder warn richtig sheiße verwackelt.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (25. Mai 2008)

@ Zilli

lustischer Film.   

Den Hof kenn ich auch.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## caroka (25. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hat ihn halt doch ein bisschen gestört von nem cc-Hardtail hemmungslos verblasen worden zu sein auf den Trails
> 
> ich geh mal ins Bett  gute Nacht


Da hab ich erst mal gesehen, was so alles möglich ist mit HT. Warum fahren denn dann alle Fullys?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Warum fahren denn dann alle Fullys?





So ich geh' jetzt mal biken


----------



## caroka (25. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich geh' jetzt mal biken



Ich mach heute nochmal Pause.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

moin mooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

Tach auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

gleich gehts los...
aktiv trail-cleaning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gleich gehts los...
> aktiv trail-cleaning



Wo?


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2008)

Gleich fängt's hier an zu regnen. Wird auch Zeit. Ich sitze hier schon den ganzen Tag und warte auf eine Ausrede, mich nicht vom Sofa webbewegen zu müssen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

Ich bin heute über Öhlmühlweg, nfh-Trail, Rote Kreuz-Trail und Feldbergschneise hoch zum kleinen Feldi und dann den Reichenbach-Trail ganz runter bis zu den Teichen, war auch mal wieder ganz nett


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gleich fängt's hier an zu regnen. Wird auch Zeit. Ich sitze hier schon den ganzen Tag und warte auf eine Ausrede, mich nicht vom Sofa webbewegen zu müssen.



Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob Du Dich im Web bewegst!


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

Die IG-Tour war super nett!! Schön, zusätzlich mal ein paar neue Gesichter kennen zu lernen und den Trailvirus weiter verbreiten zu können!   Und das Wetter...


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2008)

Na also. Geht doch.


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na also. Geht doch.



Hast Du die Dusche angestellt?  Hier scheint die Sonne!


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das so aus, als ob Du Dich im Web bewegst!



Stimmt. Aber vom Sofa aus.


----------



## wondermike (25. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hast Du die Dusche angestellt?  Hier scheint die Sonne!



Nö, die große hat sich ganz von alleine eingeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nö, die große hat sich ganz von alleine eingeschaltet.



Bei uns hat es heute morgen noch ein paar Tropfen gegeben, aber seitdem ist es (noch) trocken


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo?



bei uns ... rund um de nickel 
damit die trails dann sauber sind wenn hier mal ne horde plauschender mtb'ler vorbeikommen sollte


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

das hier wurde heut beim aktiv trail-cleaning bezweckt....
hüpf
hüpf ah
hüpf roll

war äußerst lustig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hier wurde heut beim aktiv trail-cleaning bezweckt....
> hüpf
> hüpf ah
> hüpf roll
> ...


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das hier wurde heut beim aktiv trail-cleaning bezweckt....
> hüpf
> hüpf ah
> hüpf roll
> ...



Jetzt nur noch ein paar Shores und Du kannst fest mit mir rechnen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

weiter Bilder des Tages:













 vivi macht sich schon richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

@Maggo: Schau Dir mal die Bilder von Paul im Trail-Tour-Fred an!


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch ein paar Shores und Du kannst fest mit mir rechnen!



.....das ist ja immer so ne sache....   
vllt überlegen wir uns einfach ein paar Naturgerechte shores 
so ohne nägel... eben welche die gar nicht auffallen...
weiß zwar noch nicht wie aber....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2008)

So GN8 @All


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vivi macht sich schon richtig gut




ich bin auch ziemlich stolz auf sie


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> .....das ist ja immer so ne sache....
> vllt überlegen wir uns einfach ein paar Naturgerechte shores
> so ohne nägel... eben welche die gar nicht auffallen...
> weiß zwar noch nicht wie aber....



hab da schon so ne Idee, das können wir ja bei Gelegenheit vor Ort mal ausprobieren


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

sooo
und ich geh jetzt mal ins bett und träum mal wie ich einen unsichtbaren naturgerechten northshore bau 
also gn8 @all


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hab da schon so ne Idee, das können wir ja bei Gelegenheit vor Ort mal ausprobieren



und von was träum ich jetzt bitte?   

    

guuut träum ich eben von nem neuen rämpchen


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und von was träum ich jetzt bitte?
> 
> 
> 
> guuut träum ich eben von nem neuen rämpchen



Am liebsten von einem AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH-Rämpchen!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Am liebsten von einem AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH-Rämpchen!



Wir haben da schon was errichtet - natürlich Naturgerecht - was ich erst richtig befahre wenn meine Prüfung rum ist und mein Torque wieder einsetzbar ist 
Ansonsten muss man mal schauen ob sich da auch noch die ein oder andere größere Spielerei einrichten lässt. Man muss halt immer schauen das das Zeug unauffällig und nicht zu künstlich ist 

Naja, ich geh mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (25. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Wir haben da schon was errichtet - natürlich Naturgerecht - was ich erst richtig befahre wenn meine Prüfung rum ist und mein Torque wieder einsetzbar ist ....


Wann bisdn fertig mit der Prüfung . Ich möcht mal gern in Eurem Revier räubern   .... 

Gute N8 @all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Mai 2008)

moin   moin


----------



## Maggo (26. Mai 2008)

@arachne: hab ich gesehen. ich bin glaub ich immer noch beeindruckt....

@rest: guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

Nochmal zu meinem Testvideo bei Du-Rohr:

Hier in der F**** habe das Ding jetzt nochmal mit der Option "In hoher Qualität ansehen" laufen lassen und siehe da...

... die Wiedergabequalität ist wirklich massiv besser, m.E. sogar hinreichend gut 

Mit der Option hat es bei mir gestern abend zu Hause nur geruckelt, liegt wahrscheinlich an meiner I-Net-Anbindung zu Hause.

Ich habe gestern noch mit verschiedenen Formaten zum Hochladen nach Youtube (Original-XVID, MP4, MPG, etc.) rumgespielt. Die Qualität war bei mir lokal immer viel besser, als nach dem Hochladen nach Du-Rohr.

Auf Grund der Geschwindigkeit und der Dynamik der Bildwechsel sind die Bandbreitenanforderungen wahrscheinlich schon recht hoch bei solchen Helmkamera-Videos, erheblich höher wahrscheinlich, als wenn man nur einen fahrenden Biker filmt, weil sich bei der Helmkamera ja ständig das ganze Bild ändert.


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

Mittlerweile braucht man wieder Fliegenschutzgitter vor den Luftzuführungen...  

Was wohl unser zaskar gerade macht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile braucht man wieder Fliegenschutzgitter vor den Luftzuführungen...



 Stimmt, mir krabbelte letztens auch etwas unter dem Helm auf dem Kopfe herum, war aber zu faul, im Trail anzuhalten,...

... zum Glück und erstaunlicherweise fand' das Tierchen aber alleine den Weg ins Freie...

... als ich es dann aus dem Augenwinkel auf dem Brillenrand krabbeln sah, beschloss ich doch lieber mal anzuhalten, um es zu entfernen, denn es war...


... eine schöne fette Wespe oder so was ähnliches


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2008)

Mal was anderes, Witz des Tages:

Ich fahre im August in die Alpen und will für mein Bike ein Ersatzschaltauge mitnehmen. 

Nun habe ich, wohlwissend dass Bikemax in Punkto tech. Fragen nicht soo gut abschneidet, dort angerufen und gefragt, ob es möglich wäre, für mich ein Schaltauge zu bestellen, da sie Vertragshändler von Scott sind und einige Spark Modelle im Verkauf haben. 

Zunächst konnte mir keiner helfen aber es wurde mir ein Rückruf versprochen. Und dann beim Rückruf: "Ja hallo, sie möchten ein Schaltauge für ihren Spark Rahmen nicht wahr? Das ist doch aus Karbon oder? Dann muss ich Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass dies nicht möglich ist. Wenn sie es verbogen haben, dann wirds teuer, da wir einen kompletten Schwingarm für Sie bestellen müssen und dieser kostet blablabla..." Da habe ich nur noch gesagt: "ok, ich werden dann mal weiter schauen", habe mich für den Rückruf bedankt und das Gespräch beendet.

Zur Erinnerung: Scott hat bei der Konzipierung des Schwingarms für den Spark Rahmen das sog. SCDS - Scott Carbon Dropout System "erfunden", welches das Auswechseln eines Schaltauges möglich macht. Darüberhinaus weiss ich, dass man ein Schaltauge für Spark bestellen kann. Eine simple Eingabe in Google reicht dafür, um das zu verifizieren. Ich dachte mir nur, wenn die ein Vertragshändler sind, dann kann ich mir evtl. das ganze Porto etc. sparen. 

Nun ja, was soll ich sagen, für mich ist es jedenfalls ein erneuter Beweis dafür, das der Laden nix taugt. Ich meine, ich kann ja verstehen, wenn ich Böttgen anrufe und nach Scott frage, obwohl sie sowas nicht haben. Aber Bikemax hat mehrere Spark Modelle dort und da sollte man doch sowas erwarten können (denke ich zumindest). [falls jmd. von Bikemax das liest, sorry, aber es ist doch so]. (tsststs...kompletten Schwingarm )


----------



## wondermike (26. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> [falls jmd. von Bikemax das liest, sorry, aber es ist doch so]. (tsststs...kompletten Schwingarm )



Leute, die lesen können, arbeiten da nicht.    

Versuch's doch mal beim Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Der hat auch Scott und da gibt's Leute mit Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

@wahltho: wie gut, dass der Flieger keine Panik im Helm bekommen hat!  Soweit ich mich entsinne hat Maggo letzten Do wegen so eines Fliegers im Helm lieber doch mal kurz angehalten. Hmmmm.... hoffentlich liegt das nicht am Xen!!!

@Everstyle: Naja, ich hätte es zwar ungefähr so erwartet, hätte ihnen aber dann doch weitergeholfen, um mir die Portokosten zu ersparen.


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leute, die lesen können, arbeiten da nicht.
> 
> Versuch's doch mal beim Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Der hat auch Scott und da gibt's Leute mit Ahnung.



und auch andere...

Für mein Trek Topfuel hatten sie aber sogar die Ausfallenden auf Lager!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> @wahltho: wie gut, dass der Flieger keine Panik im Helm bekommen hat!  Soweit ich mich entsinne hat Maggo letzten Do wegen so eines Fliegers im Helm lieber doch mal kurz angehalten. Hmmmm.... hoffentlich liegt das nicht am Xen!!!



Nene, liegt nur am fehlenden Mückenschutz, letztes Jahr hat bei mir auf dem Weg zur A***** an der Nidda so ein Viech an gleicher Stelle mal die Panik bekommen und zugestochen...

... hat verdammt weh getan,..

... und das war ein anderer Helm.

Vor ca. 10 Jahre ist mir so ein Ding mal ins Trikot reingekrabbelt und hat auf dem Rücken zugeschlagen...

... das hat einen Riesenplakken gegeben.

Ich reagier' aber wohl auch leicht allergisch auf sowas


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

So `ne Geschichte hab` ich auch: Zu meinen Rennradzeiten ist mir mal `ne Biene ins Trikot geflogen. Oben rein und in der Mitte stecken geblieben...  Biene mutmaßte ich deshalb, weil Stachel und Unterleib noch kurz unterhalb des Solar plexus steckten. Das ist dann auch ziemlich rot geworden. Kurz war mir sogar schummrig. Könnte aber auch am Schreck gelegen haben...


----------



## wondermike (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> und auch andere...
> 
> Für mein Trek Topfuel hatten sie aber sogar die Ausfallenden auf Lager!



Das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass die lesen konnten!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

@ carsten: Prüfung hab ich übermorgen (schriftlich) und nächste Woche Donnerstag (praktisch), danach kann ichs wieder krachen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wann bisdn fertig mit der Prüfung . Ich möcht mal gern in Eurem Revier räubern   ....
> 
> Gute N8 @all


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

mooooin


----------



## Everstyle (26. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Versuch's doch mal beim Denfeld in Bad Homburg. Der hat auch Scott und da gibt's Leute mit Ahnung.



Danke für den Tip! Ich werde mich morgen erst ein Mal bei den Jungs telefonisch nach dem Schaltauge erkundigen. Davon abgesehen suche ich sowieso einen Laden, der in der Lage wäre eine große Inspektion an meinem Bike durchzuführen.  Und so viele kompetente Scott Händler vor Ort gibt es ja hier nicht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

gehe dann mal wieder mit gresi ans werk 
bis dann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

N'abend


----------



## Zilli (26. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @ carsten: Prüfung hab ich übermorgen (schriftlich) und nächste Woche Donnerstag (praktisch), danach kann ichs wieder krachen lassen


Bevor ich's vergesse: Schon mal "toi toi toi" für Deine Prüfungen .


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gehe dann mal wieder mit gresi ans werk
> bis dann



Und, stehen die Shores?


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Und, stehen die Shores?



nene 
weiß auch noch net obs welche geben wird....
suchen noch nen platz wo keiner was dagegen hat....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

Uff bin ich platt,

bin heute mit meinem Kollegen Nobi im Hochtaunus gewesen, wieder trailig hoch zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, Feldbergschneise, kleiner Feldi, unterer Teil X-Trail, RK-Trail, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail 

Hatte wieder die Helmkamera dabei. Die Filmchen sind wirklich gut geworden, weil ich darauf geachtet habe, den Kopf stillzuhalten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> suchen noch nen platz wo keiner was dagegen hat....



Tja das ist leider genau das Problem mit diesen Bauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

eine rampe mussten wir jedoch beseitigen (hüpf ah), da uns ein netter Jäger darauf aufmerksam machte, dass ja doch hin und wieder (min .einmal in 10Jahren)
die betreffende trailartige Rückegasse befahren werde.... und eben die o. g. rampe im weg sein...
außerdem habe er aufgrunde dieser schanze angst, dass diese strecke zu einer Rennstrecke umfunktioniert werden könnte.....
es würde ihm ja schon lediglich reichen diese rampe zu beseitigen...
die trailbefahrung wurde uns weiterhin sichergestellt....
im grunde hat er ja nichts zu melden...dies hat ja eben nur der förster... aber is doch immer besser sich einsichtig un kooperativ zu zeigen.....
somit hat dieser ,,Zwischenfall,, nicht den Ruf der ach so bösen Mountainbiker, die den Wald zerstören... bestärkt

kurz um...
alles paletti


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

Hört sich doch wirklich gut an!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja das ist leider genau das Problem mit diesen Bauten



tja.... son platz, wo sowas legal stehen kann werden wir nicht finden....
ist ja eig relativ sicher......deshalb wirds auch keine geben außerdem bevor ich sowas fahren würde, würd ich mir vor angst in die hose machen  

bei uns sind die trails auch so schön


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hört sich doch wirklich gut an!!!



jaaajaa wenn man aus unserem Kaff kommt is da natürlich auch noch ein zusatzbonus, da aus Lenzhahn nur anständige Leute kommen


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaajaa wenn man aus unserem Kaff kommt is da natürlich auch noch ein zusatzbonus, da aus Lenzhahn nur anständige Leute kommen



  ...der war gut...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...der war gut...



der IST gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Mai 2008)

so und der anständige iggi geht jetzt ins Bett 
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2008)

... der unanständige wahltho sagt auch GN8


----------



## Arachne (26. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so und der anständige iggi geht jetzt ins Bett
> [email protected]



und was machst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so und der anständige iggi geht jetzt ins Bett



Wer ist der denn? Den kenn' ich gar nicht.


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... der unanständige wahltho sagt auch GN8



*Den* kenn' ich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> *Den* kenn' ich.



*Du* auch?


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Verglichen mit gestern, hat der Wind aus ONO an Stärke zugenommen. Werde heute Nachmittag wohl etwas länger brauchen...

Wer hat denn noch vor zum Gimbi zu kommen?


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wer hat denn noch vor zum Gimbi zu kommen?



eigentlich wollten wir kommen, aber das wird wohl doch nix.
wird eher spontan entschieden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2008)

wann iss denn gimbi?


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann iss denn gimbi?



heute ...


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wann iss denn gimbi?





wissefux schrieb:


> heute ...



20 Uhr.

Zilli und ich wollen wohl mi`m Bike hin.


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Azubine wollte A*****: Ich bat sie alte Zeitschriften auszusondern und zu entsorgen, sowie die neuen einzuordnen. Danach hat sie _mir _Feuer unter dem A**** gemacht: Mittlerweile haben wir mein halbes Büro umgegraben!!!


----------



## caroka (27. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Verglichen mit gestern, hat der Wind aus ONO an Stärke zugenommen. Werde heute Nachmittag wohl etwas länger brauchen...
> 
> Wer hat denn noch vor zum Gimbi zu kommen?


 



Arachne schrieb:


> Azubine wollte A*****: Ich bat sie alte Zeitschriften auszusondern und zu entsorgen, sowie die neuen einzuordnen. Danach hat sie _mir _Feuer unter dem A**** gemacht: Mittlerweile haben wir mein halbes Büro umgegraben!!!


Sie weiß was Du brauchst. 

@Kresi
Glück brauch ich Dir für morgen nicht zu wünschen. Du machst das. 
Da ich bald auf unbestimmte Zeit im off bin, auch schon für nächste Woche sehr gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>


aha...



caroka schrieb:


> Sie weiß was Du brauchst.


und das in weißen Hosen! 



caroka schrieb:


> @Kresi
> Glück brauch ich Dir für morgen nicht zu wünschen. Du machst das.


@Gresi: Viel Erfolg und alles Gute! 



caroka schrieb:


> Da ich bald auf unbestimmte Zeit im off bin, auch schon für nächste Woche sehr gutes Gelingen.


Auch für Dich gutes und reibungsloses Gelingen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2008)

mooin


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Schaut euch mal die Bilder auf dieser Seite an : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334602&page=2    ich will auch wieder zum Lago!!!


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> 20 Uhr.
> 
> Zilli und ich wollen wohl mi`m Bike hin.



so, 18:15 Uhr Türmchen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2008)

Servus Jungs und Mädels,

der Typ der meinen Dämpfer gekauft hat (den ich ja selbst funktionierenderweiße gefahren bin) behauptet der Dämpfer sei kaputt, hat mir als "Beweiß" den Link zu diesem Video geschickt: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/22576/
dort ist der Dämpfer in einem Freeridebike eingebaut, wofür der ja gar nicht gedacht ist.
In den PN's war auch die Rede von einem Specialized stumpjumper frs.
Da ich ja jetzt weiß das der Dämpfer bei mir ging, und der Kerl den in nem anderen Bike verbaute als in der PN gemailt, und er meint der Dämpfer sei jetzt kaputt und er will sein Geld zurück, meine ich das ich den Dämpfer (den er evtl. kaputtgedropt hat) nicht zurücknehmen muss, zumal es ein Privatverkauf ohne jegliche Gewährleistung war.

Gibts hier Rechtsexperten?  schaut euch auf jeden Fall mal das Video in dem Link an, damit er nicht nachher sagt "da is kein Video, der war in nem Marathonfully"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2008)

was ein vollhorst ^^


----------



## wondermike (27. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Servus Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> der Typ der meinen Dämpfer gekauft hat (den ich ja selbst funktionierenderweiße gefahren bin) behauptet der Dämpfer sei kaputt, hat mir als "Beweiß" den Link zu diesem Video geschickt: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/22576/
> dort ist der Dämpfer in einem Freeridebike eingebaut, wofür der ja gar nicht gedacht ist.



Würde sagen, der Typ hat ganz klar bewiesen, dass er den Dämpfer in einem Bike verbaut hat, in das er nicht reinpasst.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> In den PN's war auch die Rede von einem Specialized stumpjumper frs.
> Da ich ja jetzt weiß das der Dämpfer bei mir ging, und der Kerl den in nem anderen Bike verbaute als in der PN gemailt, und er meint der Dämpfer sei jetzt kaputt und er will sein Geld zurück, meine ich das ich den Dämpfer (den er evtl. kaputtgedropt hat) nicht zurücknehmen muss, zumal es ein Privatverkauf ohne jegliche Gewährleistung war.



Eben. Da erübrigt sich eigentlich jede Diskussion. Trotzdem: wie lange ist der Verkauf denn her?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

N'abend...


----------



## dschugaschwili (27. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ich will auch wieder zum Lago!!!


na, dann fahr doch endlich hin!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Mai 2008)

@ mike: letzte Woche Dienstag hat er ihn ausgepackt und gemailt "alles in Ordnung"


----------



## Maggo (27. Mai 2008)

evtl würde ich auch mal banshee und rock shoxx anschreiben und nachfragen was die davon halten.
ansonsten gilt wie bei jedem gebrauchtgeschäft gekauft wie gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

1. Privatverkauf (ohne Gewährleistung, etc.)
2. Unmittelbar nach Erhalt bestätigt, dass Ware ok ist
3. Unsachgemässer Gebrauch der Ware

Fertisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 1. Privatverkauf (ohne Gewährleistung, etc.)
> 2. Unmittelbar nach Erhalt bestätigt, dass Ware ok ist
> 3. Unsachgemässer Gebrauch der Ware
> 
> Fertisch



rischtisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rischtisch



richttisch oder richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> richttisch oder richtig?



weder noch

risch*d*isch


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Mai 2008)

so icke geh pennen 
tschöööö [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich sach auch GN8 

... obwohl heute Bike-Pause war, bin ich platt, muss am schawülen Wetter liegen


----------



## wissefux (27. Mai 2008)

gn8


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> na, dann fahr doch endlich hin!



Werde ich auch!  Aber dieses Jahr war schon Luberon und es kommen noch Bärnfels, Comer See und diverse Wochenendtouren... Vielleicht also erst nächstes Jahr. Oder ich muß mir `nen neuen Sponsor suchen. 

Am Popo: Mein Dämpfer (RS Monarch) scheint Luft zu verlieren, undicht zu sein!


----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Bin heut` zum ersten mal die Kaisertempel-Kehren, nach deren Umgestaltung gefahren. Mir gefällt der Trail nun insgesamt etwas weniger als vorher, er hat aber trotzdem noch seine Reize.

Das IG-Treffen war wieder sehr nett! Wir saßen draußen beim Gimbi und es war bis zum Ende angenehm warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Plauscher-Tour nach Winterberg aus?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



 moin


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2008)

Moin. *gähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin. *gähn*



Moin Frank 

... long time no read


----------



## Everstyle (28. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Ich werde mich morgen erst ein Mal bei den Jungs telefonisch nach dem Schaltauge erkundigen. Davon abgesehen suche ich sowieso einen Laden, der in der Lage wäre eine große Inspektion an meinem Bike durchzuführen.  Und so viele kompetente Scott Händler vor Ort gibt es ja hier nicht.



So, gestern 2 Min vor 19 Uhr im Laden gewesen, Ersatzschaltaugen (2 Stck. für 20Eur) gekauft und gleich nach einer großen Inspektion erkundigt. Ich kann nur sagen, das wird nicht billig. 

Deshalb eine kurze Frage, habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Preisen für eine komplette Wartung z. B. einer FOX 32 F100RL sammeln können (ca. 120)? Die anderen Posten werden die Wartung des Scott Nude Dämpfers sein (ca. 100) und natürlich die Arbeitszeit selbst (auch ca. 100) sowie etwaige Ersatzteile. Ich möchte aber auf alle Fälle das Bike komplett checken lassen, da ich bis Ende Juni sicherlich auf ca. 180 Betriebsstunden seit dem Kauf kommen werde und es deshalb für sinnvoll erachte. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ...eine komplette Wartung z. B. einer FOX 32 F100RL sammeln können (ca. 120)?...



Preis für die Wartung einer Fox-Gabel oder eines Dämpfers bei Toxoholics ist ca. 130 Euro (inklusive 24h-Express-Service)...


----------



## Frank (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin Frank
> 
> ... long time no read


 
Das ist allerdings wahr. Die letzten Monate war ich mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt aber nach drei Wochen USA Urlaub hab ich nun endlich auch wieder angefangen, zumindest mit dem Rad in den Betrieb zu radeln.

Werde versuchen, das in den nächsten Wochen etwas zu steigern und wenn ich morgen Zeit habe, gurke ich vielleicht mal nach Kronberg rauf um nach gut 8 Monaten mal wieder bei HiBike vorbei zu schauen


----------



## wondermike (28. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Plauscher-Tour nach Winterberg aus?



Ist das nicht ein bisschen weit, mit dem Rad?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein bisschen weit, mit dem Rad?



Nö, das geht schon an einem Tag, das dürften mit dem Rad so 170km sein 

... vom Edersee zurück (sollte in etwa die gleiche Distanz sein) bin ich das schonmal an einem Tag mit dem Bike gefahren,...

... man darf halt dann nicht trailig fahren, sondern muss mehr Radwege und WABs benutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2008)

moin


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2008)

tach zusammen ,

hat heute abend einer lust ne runde mit zu fahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> tach zusammen ,
> 
> hat heute abend einer lust ne runde mit zu fahren



Tach, ich könnte so zwischen 17:30 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr bei Dir sein...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Gude Crazy, wie ist es denn gelaufen?


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tach, ich könnte so zwischen 17:30 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr bei Dir sein...



Hau Rein 

ich bin auch ab 1730 zuhause


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gude Crazy, wie ist es denn gelaufen?



och, war ganz ok. Inoffizielle Ergebnisse gibts wohl nächste Woche schonmal, aber bestanden hab ich bestimmt  soviel hab ich wohl nicht falsch gemacht das es nicht für 50% reicht.
Eigentlich bin ja nur mal gespannt ob ich mein Zwischenprüfungsergebnis toppe (91%) oder nicht 
Und nächste Woche dann noch die Praktische, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> och, war ganz ok. Inoffizielle Ergebnisse gibts wohl nächste Woche schonmal, aber bestanden hab ich bestimmt  soviel hab ich wohl nicht falsch gemacht das es nicht für 50% reicht.
> Eigentlich bin ja nur mal gespannt ob ich mein Zwischenprüfungsergebnis toppe (91%) oder nicht
> Und nächste Woche dann noch die Praktische, bin mal gespannt...



 Streber!


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Streber!



na friiiraider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Hau Rein
> 
> ich bin auch ab 1730 zuhause



Zieh' mich jetzt um


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> och, war ganz ok. Inoffizielle Ergebnisse gibts wohl nächste Woche schonmal, aber bestanden hab ich bestimmt  soviel hab ich wohl nicht falsch gemacht das es nicht für 50% reicht.
> Eigentlich bin ja nur mal gespannt ob ich mein Zwischenprüfungsergebnis toppe (91%) oder nicht
> Und nächste Woche dann noch die Praktische, bin mal gespannt...



 Hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Berto und ich haben heute eine recht kurze Tour Richtung Ruppertshain gemacht. Die Tour war deshalb kurz, weil wir intensives Trail-Cleaning betrieben haben.

Der Trail hoch zum Ruppscher Friedhof ist jetzt ab der Abzweigung unten am Ende des XT-Trails wieder durchgängig befahrbar


----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Berto und ich haben heute eine recht kurze Tour Richtung Ruppertshain gemacht. Die Tour war deshalb kurz, weil wir intensives Trail-Cleaning betrieben haben.
> 
> Der Trail hoch zum Ruppscher Friedhof ist jetzt ab der Abzweigung unten am Ende des XT-Trails wieder durchgängig befahrbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


>



Glaub' mir das war eine Schweinearbeit, Berto und ich haben im eigenen Saft gekocht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

... ach so und an anderer Stelle haben wir noch etwas Sensationelles und zugleich Unglaubliches im Wald gefunden, über das ich hier aber lieber nicht schreiben möchte - Believe me: It's incredible!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so und an anderer Stelle haben wir noch etwas Sensationelles und zugleich Unglaubliches im Wald gefunden, über das ich hier aber lieber nicht schreiben möchte - Believe me: It's incredible!



dann mußt du jetzt wohl ne runde pm´s schreiben  

so, mach mich in die heia. die awb-tour heute war recht anstrengend bei der witterung. kurz vor ende gabs bei mir mal wieder nen durchschlag. zum glück funktioniert die neue vom kater empfohlene pumpe  
aber irgendwie scheint mir der mountain king recht durchschlagophil zu sein  

gn8


----------



## wondermike (28. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so und an anderer Stelle haben wir noch etwas Sensationelles und zugleich Unglaubliches im Wald gefunden, über das ich hier aber lieber nicht schreiben möchte - Believe me: It's incredible!



Das klingt ja interessant. Nimm mich auch mal auf den Verteiler.


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ...
> aber irgendwie scheint mir der mountain king recht durchschlagophil zu sein
> 
> gn8



wie der NN...  Bin mal gespannt, wie sich BB und MM schlagen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2008)

schon mal an en FA drahtreifen gedacht???
12,95â¬
viiiiiiel grip 
und eher durschalagophob


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schon mal an en FA drahtreifen gedacht???
> 12,95
> viiiiiiel grip
> und eher durschalagophob



Die von Dir erwähnte Drahtvariante kann man als junger Kraftprotz den Berg hochkurbeln! Aber ich...  Und wenn man fahrtechnische Defizite auszugleichen sucht, bietet sich etwas mit noch mehr Grip an (MM/BB).  Natürlich jeweils die leichteren Faltvarianten.


----------



## Hopi (28. Mai 2008)

Moin Wahltho, wann bekommt man mal wieder etwas von deinem neuen Spielzeug zu  sehen?  Trail, mit Bikern z.B.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die von Dir erwähnte Drahtvariante kann man als junger Kraftprotz den Berg hochkurbeln! Aber ich...  Und wenn man fahrtechnische Defizite auszugleichen sucht, bietet sich etwas mit noch mehr Grip an (MM/BB).  Natürlich jeweils die leichteren Faltvarianten.



 oh man   

ich glaub BB oder MM bekomm ich gar net in mein downhillhardtail


----------



## Zilli (28. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Plauscher-Tour nach Winterberg aus?


Nicht nur weil ich bisher nicht hinkonnte: Sollte man nicht erstmal mit dem "kleineren" Beerfeldener Bikepark anfangen ? (100 km von hier)
Wenn ich in den Freireiter-Fred schiele, ist der wohl auch "Tagesfüllend" und so interessant, dass diewodasoschondawaren zu Wiederholungstätern wurden . 
Danach hätte man wenigstens noch Steigerungsmöglichkeiten; oder wie siehssssde des  .


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Wahltho, wann bekommt man mal wieder etwas von deinem neuen Spielzeug zu  sehen?  Trail, mit Bikern z.B.



Gemach, Gemach 

... hab' bisher erstmal das Ding auf einigen Trail-Fahrten allein getestet und bin mit der Qualität sehr zufrieden, zudem ist es mir gelungen den Kopf ruhigzuhalten und rasche Blickrichtungswechsel zu vermeiden 

Jetzt müsste ich die Dinger mal schneiden und nach Du-Rohr hochladen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Mai 2008)

so ich mach mich dann mal ins bett
machts gut leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Mai 2008)

Ich auch GN8


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nicht nur weil ich bisher nicht hinkonnte: Sollte man nicht erstmal mit dem "kleineren" Beerfeldener Bikepark anfangen ? (100 km von hier)
> Wenn ich in den Freireiter-Fred schiele, ist der wohl auch "Tagesfüllend" und so interessant, dass diewodasoschondawaren zu Wiederholungstätern wurden .
> Danach hätte man wenigstens noch Steigerungsmöglichkeiten; oder wie siehssssde des  .



Sehe ich anders. In Winterberg gibt es durch die größere Auswahl auch mehr Möglichkeiten für (Bikepark-)Anfänger. Meine ich auch aus der schönen Zusammenfassung vom rizzo im Wintersteinfred herausgelesen zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2008)

Auch wieder Moin. Fast Weekend. GSD.


----------



## Hopi (29. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Nicht nur weil ich bisher nicht hinkonnte: Sollte man nicht erstmal mit dem "kleineren" Beerfeldener Bikepark anfangen ? (100 km von hier)
> Wenn ich in den Freireiter-Fred schiele, ist der wohl auch "Tagesfüllend" und so interessant, dass diewodasoschondawaren zu Wiederholungstätern wurden .
> Danach hätte man wenigstens noch Steigerungsmöglichkeiten; oder wie siehssssde des  .



Genau erkannt Zilli   Wenn Uwe mal wieder hinfährt solltest Du dich dranhängen. Winterberg ist nett aber ausser der 6X, FreeX und dem Contitrack könnte das andere etwas viel sein. Und in Beerfelden hast Du 2 richtig schöne Lines bei denen man viel lernen kann.


----------



## Everstyle (29. Mai 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Werde versuchen, das in den nächsten Wochen etwas zu steigern und wenn ich morgen Zeit habe, gurke ich vielleicht mal nach Kronberg rauf um nach gut 8 Monaten mal wieder bei HiBike vorbei zu schauen



Da kann ich dir nur empfehlen auf alle Fälle viel Zeit mitzubringen! Ich bin jetzt am Dienstag dort gewesen und gelinde gesagt, ist eine Zugverspätung ein Witz dagegen. Der Mitarbeiter hat versucht die lange Wartezeiten mit der Langsamkeit der Produktverwaltungsoftware bzw. mangelnden Mitarbeitern zu entschuldigen. 

Nun, ich verstehe, dass bei einem Lager in dem 30.000 Artikel liegen, die Ware erst ein Mal gefunden werden muss. Aber der Mitarbeiter bzw. ich habe ganze 45 Min. gebraucht um festzustellen/erfahren, dass
- das von mir gewünschte Shirt da ist (ca. 10 Min) und auch geholt worden kann (ca. 10 Min), um dann beim Bezahlen festzustellen, dass es schon bereits online verkauft worden ist und es keine mehr auf Lager gibt 
- die Handschuhe, die ich haben will ebenfalls da sind (ca. 5 Min.) und auch geholt werden können (ca. 10 Min), um dann festzustellen, dass das Gelpolster defekt ist (habe dann aber auf den Ausstausch auf Grund von Zeitmangel verzichtet)
- die Faltreifen, die ich suche, nachbestellt werden müssen (ca. 5 Min) und es ca. 2-3 Tage dauern würde.
Am Ende habe ich dann zwei Leichte Schläuche mitgenommen. 

Ich möchte nicht, dass ein Eindruck entsteht, ich würde mit der Stoppuhr im Laden stehen und schauen, wie Effizient jemand arbeitet. Ich war einfach in Zeitnot und habe deshalb ständig auf die Uhr geschaut da ich





Everstyle schrieb:


> So, gestern 2 Min vor 19 Uhr im Laden gewesen...


 an dem Tag noch zu Denfeld in Bad Homburg musste. 

Jedenfalls der Tip des Mitarbeiters: suchen Sie sich alle Artikel, die für Sie in Frage kommen auf der Hompage aus und schicken Sie uns eine Bestellung, in der Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Sie die Ware vor Ort anprobieren möchten. Wir werden im Anschluss daran (ca. 1-2 Tag Vorlaufzeit), alles für Sie raussuchen und sie können in Ruhe alles anschauen. Das ist natürlich ein Service, allerdings muss man das vorher wissen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Frank (29. Mai 2008)

Hey Everstyle, ich kenn die Zustände bei HiBike sehr gut, hab dort letztes Jahr ein paar Monate ausgeholfen und werde das wohl Mitte Juni auch wieder aufgreifen.
Die Logistik ist verdammt schwierig und nicht Jeder darf was aus dem Hauptlager holen. Ich hoffte eigentlich, das es nach dem Umzug besser ist aber anscheinend war das vergebliche Hoffnung 

Den Tip mit auf der Page nachschauen hab ich auch oft geben müssen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie es heute nachmittag dort zugeht und dann überleg ich mir, ob ich es mir nochmal antue, nach dem eigentlichen Feierabend dort zu helfen


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2008)

moooooiiin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2008)

sooo ich glaub ich hab die musik fürs neue bikevideo.... 
das heißt bald könne auch die ,,dreharbeiten,, beginnen.....
ich sehs schon vor mir 
wenn das so wird wie ichs mir vorstelle wird es das alte (never ending trails )um weiten toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo ich glaub ich hab die musik fürs neue bikevideo....
> das heißt bald könne auch die ,,dreharbeiten,, beginnen.....
> ich sehs schon vor mir
> wenn das so wird wie ichs mir vorstelle wird es das alte (never ending trails )um weiten toppen



Welche Musik hast Du Dir denn ausgeguckt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2008)

So, wieder ein Trail frei: Habe heute im Schweiße meines Angesichts den Baum, der auf dem Trail von der Emminghaushütte hoch zu Altenhöfe/Altkönig im unteren Abschnitt querlag, weggesägt


----------



## wondermike (29. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, wieder ein Trail frei: Habe heute im Schweiße meines Angesichts den Baum, der auf dem Trail von der Emminghaushütte hoch zu Altenhöfe/Altkönig im unteren Abschnitt querlag, weggesägt



Bist'n Held.   

Vielleicht kannst Du Deine Aktivitäten ja mal in meine Ecke verlegen, da liegt auch noch jede Menge Zeug rum.


----------



## wondermike (29. Mai 2008)

Ich bin heute nur ein kurzes Ründchen gefahren. Nach einer Stunde fing es mächtig an zu grummeln. Da bin ich dann lieber wieder heim. Als ich dann mit Duschen fertig war, war alles wieder ruhig.


----------



## Everstyle (29. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooo ich glaub ich hab die musik fürs neue bikevideo....
> das heißt bald könne auch die ,,dreharbeiten,, beginnen.....
> ich sehs schon vor mir
> wenn das so wird wie ichs mir vorstelle wird es das alte (never ending trails )um weiten toppen



Video ist echt cool gemacht. Wirklich nicht schlecht. Und auch wenn die Geschwindigkeit und die Bodenunebenheiten, die durch die Federung ausgebügelt werden, nicht sooo intensiv rüber kommen, so kann ich es mir in etwa vorstellen, wie es ist über diese Wege zu heizen. Es hat mit Sicherheit Spass gemacht. 

Die Musik müsste meines Erachtens aus dem OST von Pirates of the Caribbean entnommen sein. (Hans Zimmer rulez!)

Was ich aber absolut geil finde, ist der erste Link der mit deinem "sinnverwandt" sein soll...bitte prüfen...ich schmeiss mich jedenfalls weg vor lachen...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2xwgFaFt2bU&feature=related

p. s. hast du schon mal an den OST von Gladiator gedacht? Ist auch Hans Zimmer am Start


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich sag' dann schonmal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2008)

guten morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2008)

so machts gut ich dann mal langsam ins bett  [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## Alberto68 (30. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin




moin du waldarbeiter


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2008)

heute ist "frei"-tag. na ja, zumindest in einer stunde


----------



## Frank (30. Mai 2008)

... und ich häng hier fest bis 1500 oder so ... na mal sehen. 

Gestern war ja nett zu fahren wenn ich ned voller Insekten gewesen wäre *grummel*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> moin du waldarbeiter



 Selber! 

Hab' übrigens gestern zum ersten Mal die Drahtsäge verwendet, ist aber ein mühsames Geschäft.

Ich hab' heute erstmal eine richtig goile Klappsäge bestellt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> heute ist "frei"-tag. na ja, zumindest in einer stunde



Bei mir wird's hier heute auch nicht allzu spät werden


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Selber!
> 
> Hab' übrigens gestern zum ersten Mal die Drahtsäge verwendet, ist aber ein mühsames Geschäft.
> 
> Ich hab' heute erstmal eine richtig goile Klappsäge bestellt



ne handkettensäge ist besser...ist aber auch sehr mühsam wenn man alleine arbeiten muß...am besten gehts zu zweit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne handkettensäge ist besser...



Ich hab' heute in der E-Bucht das Teil Hier geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (30. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' heute in der E-Bucht das Teil Hier geschossen




HAHA wann probieren wir die aus ?  auf den bahntrail


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> HAHA wann probieren wir die aus ?  auf den bahntrail



 Wenn das nicht klappt, holen wir die grosse Bügelsäge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2008)

guuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2008)

gude wahltho!


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> HAHA wann probieren wir die aus ?  auf den bahntrail



ja bitte. macht den endlich mal frei. der forst taugt ja diesbezüglich nix   

war mal kurz auf feldi. die kette ist mir insgesamt 3 mal runtergeflogen. zuletzt auf dem holprigen wiesenstück zwischen schneidhain und rote mühle. da hätte es mich beinahe zerlegt, da ich recht unerwartet ins leere trat   

zu hause wollte ich dann die kette spannen und musste feststellen, dass mein ausfallende zu ende ist. daher wohl der name ausfall*ende*  

nun gut, muß ich wohl die kette kürzen. aber erst penn ich mal ne nacht drüber. an so aktionen muß ich ausgeruht und voller tatendrang rangehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja bitte. macht den endlich mal frei. der forst taugt ja diesbezüglich nix



Einer der beiden Bäume auf dem Bahn-Trail (der wo man drüberfahren kann) war heute weg...



wissefux schrieb:


> die kette ist mir insgesamt 3 mal



Ich sach' nur: Kettenführung 



wissefux schrieb:


> nun gut, muß ich wohl die kette kürzen.



Kann passieren, je nach Ritzel/Kettenblatt-Kombi, evtl. aber doch mit einer Verschleisslehre die Kette mal prüfen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2008)

Hier gewitterts grad los...
ich mag Gewitter nicht und ich bin froh seit etwa 20mins ausm Wald wieder daheim zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2008)

Schei$$e, hier geht's grad ab.  

Walnussgroße Hagelkörner. Zum Glück steht meine Karre in der Tiefgarage.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier gewitterts grad los...
> ich mag Gewitter nicht und ich bin froh seit etwa 20mins ausm Wald wieder daheim zu sein



Ist hier genauso, ist total dunkel und es blitzt über Kelkheim...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schei$$e, hier geht's grad ab.
> 
> Walnussgroße Hagelkörner. Zum Glück steht meine Karre in der Tiefgarage.



 Upps


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2008)

also is total dunkel, grummelt auchn bissi... aber im grunde is es hier noch furz-trocken...


----------



## ratte (30. Mai 2008)

Mach mal jemand bitte das Licht an.

Auf der letzten Abfahrt vom Staufen durch den Wald kam ich mir vor wie beim Nightride, nur hatte ich das Licht daheim.  Gut, zwischendrin gab's die ein oder andere Erleuchtung. 

Da rafft man sich einmal auf, um eine kleine Runde zu fahren...


----------



## wissefux (30. Mai 2008)

hauptsache ihr seid alle heil und sicher zu hause angekommen !

endlich mal regen. hab lange drauf gewartet. meine zisterne wird wieder voll  hagel braucht aber wirklich kein mensch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hauptsache ihr seid alle heil und sicher zu hause angekommen !



Genau!


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2008)

Hab` es grad noch so Nachhaus` geschafft. Hab` schon lange nicht mehr so viele Blitze, viele davon waagerecht, gesehen!  Bin, glaube, auch noch nie in `ner dreiviertel Stunde zu Hause gewesen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hab` es grad noch so Nachhaus` geschafft. Hab` schon lange nicht mehr so viele Blitze, viele davon waagerecht, gesehen!  Bin, glaube, auch noch nie in `ner dreiviertel Stunde zu Hause gewesen...



is geil ne.. wie schnell man doch fahren kann wenns so bissi rumpelt und blinkt


----------



## Arachne (30. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is geil ne.. wie schnell man doch fahren kann wenns so bissi rumpelt und blinkt



 Ein "wenig" Rückenwind aus W hat mir allerdings auch geholfen...  Aber stimmt schon, habe mich schon beeilt vor dem Gewitter zu Hause zu sein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Mai 2008)

ich vernichte jetzt ne schön krosse Hähnchenkeule und ne Schüssel Salat  da is mir das Wetter doch grad egal.


----------



## wondermike (30. Mai 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich vernichte jetzt ne schön krosse Hähnchenkeule und ne Schüssel Salat  da is mir das Wetter doch grad egal.



Korrekt! Mit einem Bierchen vor der Glotze lässt sich auch so ein Gewitter aushalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Mai 2008)

... es scheint langsam abzuziehen, hier hat es zwar geregnet, war aber nicht so schlimm..


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2008)

Moin


----------



## fUEL (31. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. In Winterberg gibt es durch die größere Auswahl auch mehr Möglichkeiten für (Bikepark-)Anfänger. Meine ich auch aus der schönen Zusammenfassung vom rizzo im Wintersteinfred herausgelesen zu haben.


 

Winterberg ist echt super  und wir konnten vieles probieren.Es ist nicht so wie Hopi sagt und ich denke das viele von Euch da auch Ihren Spaß hätten.

Der Downhill ist super, der Wurzeltrail mit den Shores ist auch super usw.
Im Downhill das unterste Stück ist megarutschig und schmierig, da kann man aber vorher raus und in den Freecross etc überwechseln, eher kein Hexenwerk, ausser wenn da Hütchen stehen, da sollte man vorher mal genauer hinsehen, denn da sind in der Regel schon schwierige oder gefährliche Sachen mit markiert.
Vor Übermut sollte man sich aber mit der richtigen Einstellung vorher ein wenig schützen.  
Wir haben dort auch eine plauscherwürdige Treppe  entdeckt, die werd ich mal posten, sobald der Rene mir die Bilder gemailt hat.

War ein toller Tag im Park

Ich finde so ca 30 mal mit der Gondel hoch ist auch nur an einem Werktag gut zu realisieren, Rene sagte Sonntags muss man oft anstehen und es ist so voll. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Mai 2008)

So Leute ich verabschiede mich mal für dieses w/e, weil Uwe50, Cynthia, A. und ich den Hambacher in der Pfalz besuchen 

... und das mir hier hinterher keine Klagen kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ich verabschiede mich mal für dieses w/e, weil Uwe50, Cynthia, A. und ich den Hambacher in der Pfalz besuchen
> 
> ... und das mir hier hinterher keine Klagen kommen



wenn du deine a***** auf den trails erledigt hast, darfst du gerne fahren  

viel spaß in der pfalz   aber bitte nicht absaufen im westen


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute ich verabschiede mich mal für dieses w/e, weil Uwe50, Cynthia, A. und ich den Hambacher in der Pfalz besuchen
> 
> ... und das mir hier hinterher keine Klagen kommen



Und bei Gewitter immer schön von den Bikes entfernen und in einer Kuhle kauern.    

Viel Spaß und seid schön brav.


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2008)

durfte eben grade wieder den einfluss eines Gewitter mit Begleiterscheinungen wie z.B starkregen auf einen Radfahrer erleben....

man oh man.....
man macht sich da ja schon so seine Gedanken, was passiert wenn so blitz unmittelbar in dich oder nebn dir einschlägt...
und mit jedem gedanken mehr wird man automatisch schneller


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2008)

hat jemand ne nette digicam, die er an mich abtreten würde? 
ne neue is  mir vllt zu teuer....


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> durfte eben grade wieder den einfluss eines Gewitter mit Begleiterscheinungen wie z.B starkregen auf einen Radfahrer erleben....
> 
> man oh man.....
> man macht sich da ja schon so seine Gedanken, was passiert wenn so blitz unmittelbar in dich oder nebn dir einschlägt...
> und mit jedem gedanken mehr wird man automatisch schneller



Ich war zum Glück im Auto!  Arg naß geworden?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Mai 2008)

ei gude!

war ja n Bombenwetter um 8std draussen zu schaffen 
wie gut das nach dem Regen die Sonne raus kam, so bin ich nochmal trocken geworden


----------



## wondermike (31. Mai 2008)

War ja wieder klasse Wetter, heute. Wenigstens konnte ich die paar Sonnenstunden für ein Ründchen auf dem Bike nutzen. Aber sogar die Feldwege waren total eingeschmoddert. So dreckig war ich schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2008)

Hmhmhmmm, mal schaun, wie das morgen aussieht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück im Auto!  Arg naß geworden?



sagen wirs so...
auf 1,8km 
komplett durchnäßt.. aber wirklich alles... 
 strike! einmal duschen gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2008)

ey maaaaan...
ich sterb hier fast vor langweile... 
so ein mist...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2008)

so
aus lauter verzweiflung geh ich jetzt ins bett ....
gn8


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> aus lauter verzweiflung geh ich jetzt ins bett ....
> gn8



ist da mehr Action? 

Ich werde für die morgige Action jetzt besser mal noch die matschige Marie montieren... 2,5"!


----------



## Zilli (31. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ist da mehr Action?
> 
> Ich werde für die morgige Action jetzt besser mal noch die matschige Marie montieren... 2,5"!


Die neue digge Berdda is vorn druf un die alte Berdda hinne .... 
 (isch quäl misch hald gärn )
Jez abbä guude N8


----------



## Arachne (31. Mai 2008)

Alles im Lot:


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

Moin!

@ Arachne: sag mal an wie sie sich so fährt die Reifenkombi


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2008)

War mal wieder super schön!  





26,3km bei 805Hm in 2h 34min.

Meine Bilder heute leider mal wieder verschwommen...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> @ Arachne: sag mal an wie sie sich so fährt die Reifenkombi



Die BB vermittelte mir Sicherheit. Die MM ist mir auch mal weggegangen. Möchte ich aber erst nochmal verifizieren...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2008)

so, hab heute erfolgreich die kette gekürzt 
hab sogar auf anhieb das richtige teil des kettengliedes erwischt  

jetzt sitzt das ganze derart straff in der vordersten position des ausfallendes, dass sich die kurbel beim schieben nicht wie sonst mitdreht  
weniger straff geht nicht und weniger wie ein glied kann man ja auch nicht rausmachen, oder  

hoffe mal, das ganze hält und gibt sich mit der zeit durch weitere kettenlängung ...


----------



## Arachne (1. Juni 2008)

Du hast nur ein Glied raus gemacht?!?  Und sie wieder zusammen bekommen???


----------



## Maggo (1. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so, hab heute erfolgreich die kette gekürzt
> hab sogar auf anhieb das richtige teil des kettengliedes erwischt
> 
> jetzt sitzt das ganze derart straff in der vordersten position des ausfallendes, dass sich die kurbel beim schieben nicht wie sonst mitdreht
> ...



für die singlespeeder und rohloff fahrer gibt es sogenannte halflinks. das sind halbe kettenglieder. sollte es bei hibike, auf alle fälle aber bei www.singlespeedshop.de gebn.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

N'abend


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> für die singlespeeder und rohloff fahrer gibt es sogenannte halflinks. das sind halbe kettenglieder. sollte es bei hibike, auf alle fälle aber bei www.singlespeedshop.de gebn.



*achja*    

ist ja interessant, wußte ich echt nicht


----------



## Everstyle (1. Juni 2008)

Nun, ich habe gestern eine kleine Truppe, 3 Kumpel + 3 Teilnehmer aus dem Reihnland + unser zukünftiger Alpencross Tourguide durch den Taunus geführt. Hintergrund für die Tour war, dass der Guide uns d. h. die Teilnehmer, die sich bei ihm angemeldet haben, kennen lernen wollte. Zudem wollte er sich auch über unseren Trainingszustand sowie die Fahrtechnik ein Eindruck verschaffen. Die Entscheidung viel auf den Taunus, da es für uns alle in etwa gleiche Anreisewege gab, sowie meine Ortskenntnis.

So haben wir an der Hohemark gestartet und es ging in etwa Richtung Elisabethschneise, dann über Lindenberg zum Sandplacken. Von dort aus sind wir den Limestrail bis zur Saalburg und dann rauf zum Herzberg gefahren. Oben angekommen den Herzbergtrail (zum Teil die Telegraphenschneise) genommen. Ziel war der Marmorsteintrail aber hier mitten drin hat uns mit voller Wucht das Gewitter erwischt. 

Wir haben zwar zuvor schon viele Blitze sehen und Donnerschläge hören können aber keinen Regen gehabt. Auf ein Mal wurde es so tief schwarz das ich dachte, irgendjemand hat "das Licht ausgemacht". Ein Nebel zog in windeseile auf, was natürlich die Sichtverhältnisse noch mehr "verbessert" hat. Dann kamm noch ein sehr starker Regen hinzu. Wir haben uns dann den Weg hinunter geschlichen und ich habe innerlich gebetet, "bitte keine Blitzeinschläge in der Nähe", was auch erhört worden ist. Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich dann auch auf den Marmorsteintrail verzichtet und wir sind dann statt dessen auf dem normalen Weg zurück zur Saalburg gefahren. 

Von hier aus kamm dann der geplante längere Anstieg zum Feldberg. Im laufe der Zeit klärte auch das Wetter auf und oben angekommen, konnten wir auch einigermaßen eine schöne Aussicht geniessen. Von dort aus ging es auf dem einfachen Weg hinunter zum kl. Feldberg und über den Fuchstanztrail zum Fuchstanz. Hier haben wir eine längere Pause eingelegt, ich habe meinen A.... in der Sonne getrocknet, die mittlerweile richtig stark rausgekommen ist und einige Punkte zur der geplanten Alpenüberquerung besprochen. Zu guter Letzt sind wir noch auf den Altkönig rauf und von dort aus komplett bis zur Hohenmark über die Fünf-Wege-Kreutzung, Weisse Mauer und Altenhöfe gefahren. 

Eine schöne Strecke insgesamt, auch wenn ich in der Zwischenzeit auf viele Trails wegen der schwierigen Wetterverhältnissen verzichten musste. Dennoch hat die Tour allen Spass gemacht und unser Guide hat mir am Ende für die vielschichtige Auswahl an Wegen und insbesondere der Wetterverhältnisse gedankt! 

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. @ caroka: ich bin heute mit meinem Kumpel exakt die gleiche Strecke ab Hofheim bis Rossert und zurück nach Hofheim durchgefahren. Fazit seinerseits: sehr geil! und Respekt an Dich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt sitzt das ganze derart straff in der vordersten position des ausfallendes, dass sich die kurbel beim schieben nicht wie sonst mitdreht



Ich musste das Sehen, aber eine zu stramme Kette ist nicht gut, weil Du dann die Lager in Nabe und Tretlager schädigen kannst...

... bzgl. der Kettenlänge: Was hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich für eine Ritzel-/Kettenblattkombi montiert? Erinnerst Du Dich noch an meine Ausführungen zu guten und schlechten Kombis fürs RoCC (bei normalen Ketten) in Bezug auf Spannwegverbrauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2008)

moooin
also bei mir wars heut nur feldberg altkönig un atzelberg...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

Cynthia, A., Urs, Missy und ich sind zurück aus der Pfalz...

... es war sehr, sehr schön. Wir hatten Superwetter 

Einen superherzlichen Dank an Günni fürs Aussuchen der tollen Touren, das Guiden und das leckere Essen gestern abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

@Iggi: Günni hat mir noch Informationsmaterial und Karten über/von Garmisch für Dich mitgegeben


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Günni hat mir noch Informationsmaterial und Karten über/von Garmisch für Dich mitgegeben



  cool


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2008)

mich überkommt gerade das bedürfnis heute abend mal wegzugehn...
aber wohin?...


----------



## wondermike (1. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> für die singlespeeder und rohloff fahrer gibt es sogenannte halflinks.



Ach? Ich dachte, die wohnen im Auenland...


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach? Ich dachte, die wohnen im Auenland...


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich musste das Sehen, aber eine zu stramme Kette ist nicht gut, weil Du dann die Lager in Nabe und Tretlager schädigen kannst...
> 
> ... bzgl. der Kettenlänge: Was hast Du denn jetzt eigentlich für eine Ritzel-/Kettenblattkombi montiert? Erinnerst Du Dich noch an meine Ausführungen zu guten und schlechten Kombis fürs RoCC (bei normalen Ketten) in Bezug auf Spannwegverbrauch



klingt nicht grade gut ...

deine ausführungen hab ich noch in erinnerung, nur verstanden hab ich sie schon damals nicht. da fehlt mir einfach das nötige technische verständnis.

ich glaub, ich hab grad 42/17 drauf. kann sein, dass das zu den schlechteren varianten geörte ...
nehm ich halt ne große feile und mach einfach ein 16er draus


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich hab grad 42/17 drauf.



42/17 ist auch meine Standardübersetzung an allen Bikes und ich habe bisher keine Probleme mit dem Kettenspannen an den Argons gehabt...

... bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Kette wirkich noch nicht ausgelutscht ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (1. Juni 2008)

gude wahltho 


ich verzieh mich mal ins Bett, hab ja morgen leider nicht frei  

Gute Nacht


----------



## wissefux (1. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... bist Du Dir sicher, dass die Kette wirkich noch nicht ausgelutscht ist



bin mir natürlich nicht sicher. aber die kette ist ja höchstens erst ein jahr drauf. oder nicht mal ... da warst du doch noch kurz bei mir und wir mussten wieder ein kettenglied reinmachen, da es um milimeterlänge nicht reichte ...

also eigentlich sollte die kette noch lange nicht durch sein. ist ja schließlich keine kettenschaltung ...

hab die kette früher auch recht stramm gespannt, nur war es halt noch nie so, dass sich die kurbel vor lauter spannung nicht mehr mitgedreht hat so wie jetzt ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juni 2008)

... sehr seltsam 

Ich sach' jetzt aber auch erstmal GN8 

... wir sind total platt


----------



## Frank (2. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen. Bäääh Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

mon, moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

Bin gerade ein Stück zur A***** gemeinsam mit Caro geradelt 

Ich soll auch Euch schöne Grüße bestellen, sie ist ist am Wochenende umgezogen und schätzt in ca. 10 Tagen, so Telekom will, wieder Online zu sein


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2008)

10 tage und telekom hört sich in meinen augen fast schon beängstigend an...............


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gerade ein Stück zur A***** gemeinsam mit Caro geradelt
> 
> Ich soll auch Euch schöne Grüße bestellen, sie ist ist am Wochenende umgezogen und schätzt in ca. 10 Tagen, so Telekom will, wieder Online zu sein



denke, die neue "bergluft" bekommt ihr gut


----------



## fUEL (2. Juni 2008)

die versprochene Fetischistentreppe:






und das Teilstück Downhill, welches wohl nicht nur mir missfällt: 

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/113219]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

die treppe ist unfahrbar...ich laß mich aber gern vom gegenteil überzeugen


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Heute Morgen auf dem Radweg: Ich fühle mich bei WNW-Wind mit 30km/h einigermaßen schnell, da macht es _zzzischschsch_ und so ein Jungspund mit Triathlonlenker fliegt an mir vorbei...


----------



## fUEL (2. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> die treppe ist unfahrbar...ich laß mich aber gern vom gegenteil überzeugen


 
Ich glaub auch nicht, das man mit Bike da rauf darf zumal es jede Menge Sapßbringer im Park dort gibt aber für echte Treppenfetischisten schon mal einen Versuch "wert"


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

sch****, die Treppe sieht geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Wochenende


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

da war ich gestern auch


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da war ich gestern auch



Da lag ich sicherlich schon auf der Couch im Koma... 

Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, war lustig!  Und ich war diesmal nicht an den drei Durchschlägen beteiligt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Da lag ich sicherlich schon auf der Couch im Koma...
> 
> Schade, dass wir uns nicht getroffen haben, war lustig!  Und ich war diesmal nicht an den drei Durchschlägen beteiligt.



ich hatte gar keinen.... und bin den neuen vom alden wieder soweit durchgefahren...
ich bin stolz auf mich


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hatte gar keinen.... und bin den neuen vom alden wieder soweit durchgefahren...
> ich bin stolz auf mich



doch soweit...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hatte gar keinen.... und bin den neuen vom alden wieder soweit durchgefahren...
> ich bin stolz auf mich



Wie Du die Stelle zwischen den Steinen und den Bildern befährst, hätte ich dann doch mal gerne gesehen!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wie Du die Stelle zwischen den Steinen und den Bildern befährst, hätte ich dann doch mal gerne gesehen!!!



jaaaaa   
kommt noch


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaa
> kommt noch



da würde ich aber den *anbet* persönlich vor Dir machen!


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

ich bau das bissi um 
damit mans durchfahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich bau das bissi um
> damit mans durchfahren kann



"bissi"...

Wann?


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2008)

baut nicht soviel...es soll ja noch ne herausforderung sein


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2008)

Nimm ein Pucky Laufrad dann ist der Wendekreis auch nicht sooo groß, dann sollte es auch mit der Treppe klappen 

Hier übrigens ein netter Artikel zum Thema Schaltaugen: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,557052,00.html


----------



## Deifel (2. Juni 2008)

http://fuxtanz.myminicity.com/


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2008)

@bikerider wg. myminicity,

du musst mal den Link für die Industrie veröffentlichen, sonst laufen dir alle neuen Einwohner wieder weg, weil sie keine Arbeit finden...


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

na dann bitte 
http://lenzhahn.myminicity.com/ind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Morgen auf dem Radweg: Ich fühle mich bei WNW-Wind mit 30km/h einigermaßen schnell, da macht es _zzzischschsch_ und so ein Jungspund mit Triathlonlenker fliegt an mir vorbei...



für was benötigt man beim fliegen einen triathlonlenker???


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> für was benötigt man beim fliegen einen triathlonlenker???





...beim Tieffliegen braucht man wohl einen...


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...beim Tieffliegen braucht man wohl einen...


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



nein, sooo tief auch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

musik fürs neue bikevideo storniert .....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Maggo (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> musik fürs neue bikevideo storniert .....



why??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

ich glaub er hat was was ihm besser gefällt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

ich bin aber der Meinung das wir erst mal neues Videomaterial sammeln sollten bevor wir die Musik suchen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

ich möchte auch erwähnen das ich wegen meinem Prüfungsergebnis geknickt bin  habe mein (zugegeben, hoch gesetztes) Ziel leider nicht erreicht  hab "nur" 89% erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Ich gratuliere Dir trotzdem zu diesem Ergebnis!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

nichtmal Gruppenbester  nur 2. und nur 3% an der 1 vorbei 

aber danke  eigentlich ist es ja ok...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich möchte auch erwähnen das ich wegen meinem Prüfungsergebnis geknickt bin  habe mein (zugegeben, hoch gesetztes) Ziel leider nicht erreicht  hab "nur" 89% erreicht



 Trotzdem die allerherzlichsten Glückwunsche von A. und mir


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Es fängt an zu rumpeln...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juni 2008)

Danke Danke, werde ja gleich rot.

@ Arachne: hier ist das Rumpeln schon durch, hat eben wieder aufgehört zu regnen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

Ich war gerade oben am kleinen Feldi, als es anfing zu rumpeln,.. schnell noch Feldbergschneise, Rote Kreuz-Trail, nfh-Trail und Bahn-Trail, alles im Rekordtempo , ...

...regnen tut es aber immer noch nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Danke Danke, werde ja gleich rot.
> 
> @ Arachne: hier ist das Rumpeln schon durch, hat eben wieder aufgehört zu regnen...



hier hats eben gerumpelt??? 
da war ich wohl so in meinem referat vertieft..  hab ich gor net gemerkt  
was die schule aus einem macht


----------



## Everstyle (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na dann bitte
> http://lenzhahn.myminicity.com/ind



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/2/3/5/2/_/large/Lenzhahn_01.jpg


----------



## Arachne (2. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...
> @ Arachne: hier ist das Rumpeln schon durch, hat eben wieder aufgehört zu regnen...



Mit zweimal unterstellen war ich zu Hause dann wieder von außen trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Ziel leider nicht erreicht  hab "nur" 89% erreicht



Und dann traust Du DIch noch hierher?  




Nee, Scherz. Glückwunsch! Ist doch ein prima Ergebnis.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Geschireferat is nun endlich fertig


----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Geschireferat is nun endlich fertig



Na dann erzähl mal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mal.



Genau, erzähl mal


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

hehe...

meint ihr euch interessiert das?
Kirchenkampf-Nationalsozialismus-Deutsche christen-Bekennende Kriche
???


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hehe...
> 
> meint ihr euch interessiert das?
> Kirchenkampf-Nationalsozialismus-Deutsche christen-Bekennende Kriche
> ???



immer her damit  

wir wollen doch nur prüfen, ob du die wahrheit hier schreibst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

ok...........


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

Kirchenkampf (allgemein)
-	Als Kirchenkampf bezeichnet man im engeren Sinn den Konflikt zwischen der Bekennenden Kirche und Deutschen Christen von 1933 etwa bis zum Beginn des Zweiten Weltkriegs 1939.
-	den Kampf des NS-Staates gegen die evangelische, teilweise auch die katholische Kirche und ihre herkÃ¶mmlichen Organisationsstrukturen, mit dem Ziel der Gleichschaltung
-	den Kampf von Nationalsozialisten in und auÃerhalb der Kirchen gegen das konfessionelle Christentum, um es durch âEntjudungâ mit der NS-Ideologie kompatibel zu machen und/oder durch eine âarteigeneâ ReligiositÃ¤t zu ersetzen
-	den Abwehrkampf von christlichen Gruppen und Teilkirchen gegen diese Bestrebungen.

Deutsche Christen

,,Wer sind die?,,
-	1932 von Berliner Pfarrer Joachim Hossenfelder als innerevangelische Kirchenpartei gegrÃ¼ndete Glaubensbewegung ,,Deutsche Christen,,
-	in den Richtlinien heiÃt es: ,,Wir sehen Rassen, Volkstum und Nation als uns von Gott geschenkte und anvertraute Lebensordnungâ¦. Daher ist der Rassenvermischung entgegen zu wirken
-	VorlÃ¤ufer der DC-Ideologie waren verschiedene protestantische Gruppen im Kaiserreich
,, Was wollen die ?,,
-	Programm:
o	AuflÃ¶sung der von Synoden regierten 29 Landeskirchen
o	Schaffung einer nach dem FÃ¼hrerprinzip organisierten Reichskirche
o	Ausschluss der Judenchristen
o	Entjudung
o	Reinhaltung der germanischen Rasse
o	Vernichtung des volksfeindlichen Marxismus 

,, Was machen die ?,,


-	Nationalismus, Demokratiefeindschaft, Antikommunismus und Rassismus
-	Viele Mitglieder der DC waren in dieser Richtung volksmissionarisch tÃ¤tig. Sie gaben GesangbÃ¼cher, eigene Schriften zur katechetischen Unterweisung heraus und entwarfen eigene Gottesdienstformen.

-	 








Bekennende Kriche


,,Wer sind die?,,
-	Martin NiemÃ¶ller grÃ¼ndete am 21. September 1933 den Pfarrernotbund, er rief alle deutschen Pfarrer zum Protest gegen den "Arierparagraphen" und zur Hilfe fÃ¼r Betroffene auf.
-	Es bildeten sich in vielen Landeskirchen sogenannte Bekenntnis-Gemeinschaften, die mit dem Pfarrernotbund die Wurzeln der Bekennenden Kirche darstellten. 


,,Was wollen die? / Was machen die? ,,


-	Der Bekennenden Kirche ging es vor allem um die Erhaltung kirchlicher Freiheiten
-	reine VerkÃ¼ndigung des Evangeliums gemÃ¤Ã der Heiligen Schrift und dem Bekenntnis der Kirche
-	die Erhaltung der evangelischen Schule und der evangelischen Jugenderziehung
-	ein bekenntnisgebundenes Kirchenregiment, gegen die deutschen Christen als die FÃ¶rderer der Irrlehre und der NS-Weltanschauung
o	gegen Judendeportation
o	gegen Euthanasieprogramm
o	gegen Konzentrationslager
-	sie waren gegen den Machtanspruch des NS-Staates Ã¼ber die Kirche und seine dafÃ¼r eingesetzte Polizeigewalt
-	sie waren gegen die Ãbergriffe der Partei in das innere Leben der Kirche.







MaÃnahmen des NS-Staates gegen die Bekennende Kirch am Beispiel Bayern 1933-1945

-	Durch StaatsbehÃ¶rden: 823 Vorladungen und VerhÃ¶re, 308 Verwarnungen, 211 Hausdurchsuchungen, 168 Beschlagnahmen, 
-	57 FÃ¤lle von Polizeihaft, 315 staatsanwaltliche und gerichtliche Verfahren, 7 FÃ¤lle von Untersuchungshaft, 28 Strafbefehle, 
-	66 Geldstrafen, 15 GefÃ¤ngnisstrafen usw.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

natürlich fasel ich dazu noch....


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

man könnte ja eig noch mehr schreiben...
aber ich glaube das würden den zeitlichen rahmen sprengen


----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2008)

Aha.


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aha.



  jaaaaaaaaaaa motivier mich ruhig schon mal für morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8



ich mach mich auch [email protected]
is schon ne evtlle tour fürs WE geplant??


----------



## wondermike (2. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaaaaaaa motivier mich ruhig schon mal für morgen



Aber gerne doch.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juni 2008)

danke iggi und gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich mach mich auch [email protected]
> is schon ne evtlle tour fürs WE geplant??



Ja klar, in der fränkischen Schweiz!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is schon ne evtlle tour fürs WE geplant??



Wenn Du nicht so weit reisen möchtest, könnten wir evtl. für den Sonntag eine Taunus-Tour ins Auge fassen


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2008)

Jetzt hatte ich mich seit letzter Woche gerade mal an morgens und abends Rückenwind gewöhnt, da blies er mir heute Morgen doch tatsächlich mal wieder ins Gesicht.  Um das Ganze abzurunden war die Elisabethenstraße durch die gestrigen Gewitter auf der Höhe von Massenheim auch wieder schön schlammig.


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2008)

Heute Morgen hat mir ein Mädel erklärt, wie man gut konkav und konvex auseinander halten kann:

"War das Mädchen brav
bleibt der Bauch konkav.

Hatte das Mädchen Sex
wird der Bauch konvex."


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

war das eine deiner ungezogenen azubinen??


----------



## Arachne (3. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> war das eine deiner ungezogenen azubinen??



Nene,  die bringen nur so Dinger wie, sie können nicht a*******, weil:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Wie süss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Meine neue RitscheRatsche ist übrigens da:





(Das Lineal ist insgesamt ca. 43cm lang)


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es, quasi zum einstand für das schöne gerät, den uphill am rossert zum steinbruch zu cleanen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie wäre es, quasi zum einstand für das schöne gerät, den uphill am rossert zum steinbruch zu cleanen



Ich dachte eigentlich daran, sie evtl. heute abend auf dem Bahn-Trail zu deflorieren


----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich daran, sie evtl. heute abend auf dem Bahn-Trail zu deflorieren



würde dich ja gerne (zumindest moralisch  ) dabei unterstützen.  
aber heute ist tt-treffen angesetzt und hab vorher noch einkäufe zu machen  

der trail am rossert ist eher was für größeres gerät und somit noch ne weile wirklich schlecht passierbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> würde dich ja gerne (zumindest moralisch  ) dabei unterstützen.
> aber heute ist tt-treffen angesetzt und hab vorher noch einkäufe zu machen



Ich weiss auch noch nicht 100%-ig, ob ich heute wirklich dazu komme ...


----------



## wondermike (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine neue RitscheRatsche ist übrigens da:
> 
> ...



Was'n Killerteil.  

Als nächstes kommst Du dann mit der Motorsäge an, ich seh' das schon kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht so weit reisen möchtest, könnten wir evtl. für den Sonntag eine Taunus-Tour ins Auge fassen



hört sich doch gut an.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hört sich doch gut an.....



allerdings erst gegen mittag.. vllt so gegen 13 -14uhr


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Zilli (3. Juni 2008)

@Crazy-Racer: Gratulation zum diesem Teil der Prüfung (Bemitleiden tue ich Dich andernmal )



Arachne schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hat mir ein Mädel erklärt, wie man gut konkav und konvex auseinander halten kann:
> 
> "War das Mädchen brav
> bleibt der Bauch konkav.
> ...


 diese Eselsbrücke hat mir bisher gefehlt


----------



## wondermike (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> allerdings erst gegen mittag.. vllt so gegen 13 -14uhr



Alte Schnarchnase.  

Und? Ordentlich was wegrefereriert heute?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> allerdings erst gegen mittag.. vllt so gegen 13 -14uhr



13:00 Uhr ab fbh wäre bei uns latest, da wir abends noch familiäre Verpflichtungen haben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

So:

Bahn-Trail ist frei  

Hat mich mit der neuen Ritschratsche nur insgesamt ca. 15 Minuten gekostet, den querliegenden Baumstamm zweimal durchzusägen 

... den Rendezvous-Platz-Trail habe ich nebenbei auch freigemacht


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Bahn-Trail ist frei
> 
> ...



was fürn durchmesser hatte denn der baumstamm?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> was fürn durchmesser hatte denn der baumstamm?



Müsste ich nachmessen, war aber 'nen ganz schöner Oschi und die Säge ging sehr gut durch...

... ich war jedenfalls positiv überrascht, weil ich eigentlich damit gerechnet hatte, dass es länger dauern würde.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

na so ungefähr...30 40 oder 50 cm...solltest doch über die klingenlänge ungefähr abschätzen können. es gibt da noch eine auf nem trail vom alden runter...vileicht sollten wir uns da mal treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na so ungefähr...30 40 oder 50 cm...solltest doch über die klingenlänge ungefähr abschätzen können. es gibt da noch eine auf nem trail vom alden runter...vileicht sollten wir uns da mal treffen



Vllt. 20cm+, ich musste zwei Schnitte machen, jeder Schnitt hat etwas mehr als fünf Minuten gedauert, hängt aber sicher auch vom Zustand des Holzes hab...

... wo meinst Du denn am Alden?


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. 20cm+, ich musste zwei Schnitte machen, jeder Schnitt hat etwas mehr als fünf Minuten gedauert, hängt aber sicher auch vom Zustand des Holzes hab...
> 
> ... wo meinst Du denn am Alden?



auf dem neuen weg liegt ein stamm so da das er nicht fahrbar ist. da muß man drüberheben es ist der erste stamm wenn man von oben kommt. durchmesser ist sicher 30 vielleicht auch noch dicker. wir sollten uns dort mal treffen und ich bring die kettensäge mit. dann können wir mal testen was besser geht, wobei dein werkzeug den vorteil hat, daß es alleine verwendbar ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir sollten uns dort mal treffen



Können wir gerne machen  



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wobei dein werkzeug den vorteil hat, daß es alleine verwendbar ist



 Yepp - da ich ja sehr oft und gerne alleine unterwegs bin, brauchte ich etwas, was ich alleine benutzen kann, das Ding ist jedenfalls schön leicht und passt gut in den Rucksack


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

i´m a lumberjack and i´m ok, i sleep all night and i work all day!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)




----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Mama


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Woher weisst Du das alles nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> , i sleep all night and i work all day!!!!



Apropos, ich bin heute abend irgendwie total kaputt...


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

kommt vom sägen....das kenn ich


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

und ein richtiger kerl sägt natürlich beim schlafen weiter.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

also wir hatten heut en gechillten nachmittag/abend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> kommt vom sägen....das kenn ich



... ich glaube das liegt auch am Wetter, könnte es sein, dass die Ozonwerte schon wieder überhöht sind?

... ich hab' nämlich dieses typische leicht gereizte Gefühl auf den Bronchen


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

@iggy&kresi: was sinnen des fer arme werschtscher???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So:
> 
> Bahn-Trail ist frei
> 
> ...



 

sei dir gewiss, ich war in gedanken bei dir  

gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @iggy&kresi: was sinnen des fer arme werschtscher???



die gabs als appetitanreger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sei dir gewiss, ich war in gedanken bei dir



Ach Du warst das


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

dann iss ja gut!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also wir hatten heut en gechillten nachmittag/abend



und alles vor der garage...ihr seid doch total beklobbt  

ich mach jetzt mal ne collective session, schlaft gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> und alles vor der garage...ihr seid doch toal beklobbt
> 
> ich mach jetzt mal ne collective session, schlaft gut



na und ?  

ich find ja des mit der couch noch am besten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> dann iss ja gut!



Soll er jetzt ja gut essen, oder ist es jetzt gut?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll er jetzt ja gut essen, oder ist es jetzt gut?



glaube zweiteres


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> glaube zweiteres



ach so!


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na und ?
> 
> ich find ja des mit der couch noch am besten



das ist das beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Hauptschule: 
Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 
50 EUR. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen 40 EUR. 
Berechne den Gewinn!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Realschule: 

Ein Bauer verkauft einen Sack Kartoffeln für 
50 EUR. Die Erzeugerkosten betragen vier 
Fünftel des Erlöses. Wie hoch ist der Gewinn 
des Bauern? Taschenrechner ist nicht 
erlaubt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Gymnasium: 

Ein Agrarökonom verkauft eine Menge 
subterraner Solanum tuberasum für eine Menge 
Geld (= G). G hat die Mächtigkeit 50. Für 
die 
Elemente aus G = g gilt g = Die Menge der 
Herstellungskosten (= H) ist um zehn 
Elemente 
weniger mächtig als die Menge G. Zeichnen 
Sie 
ein Bild der Menge H als Teilmenge G und 
geben Sie die Lösungsmenge X für folgende 
Frage an : Wie mächtig ist die Gewinnmenge?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Freie Waldorf-Schule: 

Male einen Sack Kartoffeln und singe ein 
Lied 
dazu.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das ist das beste



je sais


----------



## Maggo (3. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> glaube zweiteres



glaub auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

@Iggi (meinen zukünftigen Rentenzahler): Auf den Witz kriegt man echt schon Rente


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> glaub auch.



achja!


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi (meinen zukünftigen Rentenzahler): Auf den Witz kriegt man echt schon Rente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

... so Leute ich sag denn mal GN8


----------



## dschugaschwili (3. Juni 2008)

viel witziger finde ich wabtho. 

ach ja, unsuwe! so du irgendwelche landschaftsgärtnerische aktionen in der örtlichen flora planst, dann doch bitte über pn.
sonst wirst du noch verhaftet...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juni 2008)

bin auch weg 
[email protected]


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> viel witziger finde ich wabtho.
> 
> ach ja, unsuwe! so du irgendwelche landschaftsgärtnerische aktionen in der örtlichen flora planst, dann doch bitte über pn.
> sonst wirst du noch verhaftet...



ja, ja du kommunist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> viel witziger finde ich wabtho.



Vielen Dank für die Inspiration


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ach ja, unsuwe! so du irgendwelche landschaftsgärtnerische aktionen in der örtlichen flora planst, dann doch bitte über pn.
> sonst wirst du noch verhaftet...



Wenn man an regulären Wald-/Wanderwegen ganz normale Reinigungsarbeiten durchführt, sollte man nicht verhaftet werden, sondern einen Orden bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juni 2008)

... so jetzt aber endgültig GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

Moin Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

ach is das herrlich.... son schöner freier Tag


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2008)

Gestern Abend herrschte `ne total schöne Stimmung:









Fotografiert von der Elisabethenstraße aus, zwischen Kastel und Delkenheim. Das erste Richtung Westen und das zweite Richtung Osten.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

sowas hab ich gestern im sessel-sitzend, am bike-schraubend und malzbier-trinkend in nem sessel in sebs hof erlebt... 
man was das chillig 

war echt richitg schön


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2008)

Auch nicht schlecht! Allerdings, vor den Garagen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach is das herrlich.... son schöner freier Tag



Du auch frei, w/ mündlicher Abi-Prüfungen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlecht! Allerdings, vor den Garagen...



naja also wenn man den kopf um ca 90° gedreht hat.... hat über den garten der nachbarsleut in richtung sonne/felder geguckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du auch frei, w/ mündlicher Abi-Prüfungen?



rischdisch  
hatte auch schon am montag frei...war aber trotzdem da und hab mir mal deutsch mdl angeguckt um zu sehn was mich nächstes jahr erwartet....
un so schlimm ist es gar nicht


----------



## Arachne (4. Juni 2008)

nächstes Jahr???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rischdisch



Wusste ich es doch, denn mein Filius hat heute auch frei


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> nächstes Jahr???



jaaa ich mach nächstes jahr abi


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Servus miteinander,

im Moment neige ich mal wieder zu spontan After-Work-Biken, auch wenn das Wetter nach Gewitter am Abend ausschaut. Strecke: Start- und Zielpunkt Hohemark über Sandplacken, Feldi, X.Tr, Rotes Kreuz, Rodelbahn, kl. Feldi, Reichenbachtal.Tr, Fuchstanz, Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung, Weisse Mauer und Altenhöfe. Tempo normal. 

Hat jemand ein Interesse?

Gruß

Everstyle

p. s. Uhrzeit wäre ca. 16:35


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Hoppla, ich sehe gerade aus meinem Büro, wie es in etwa über dem Winterstein Blizt...hmmmm, sieht nicht gut aus, was das Fahren anbetrifft...aber noch ist ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> ... auch wenn das Wetter nach Gewitter am Abend ausschaut...





Everstyle schrieb:


> Hoppla, ich sehe gerade aus meinem Büro, wie es in etwa über dem Winterstein Blizt...hmmmm, sieht nicht gut aus, was das Fahren anbetrifft...



Da lt. Wettervorhersage heute eigentlich der mieseste Tag der ganzen Woche sein soll, habe ich meinen bike-freien Tag auf Heute gelegt


----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Da lt. Wettervorhersage heute eigentlich der mieseste Tag der ganzen Woche sein soll, habe ich meinen bike-freien Tag auf Heute gelegt



hab schon 2 bike-freie tage hinter mir. sieht ganz nach dem 3. in folge aus


----------



## Everstyle (4. Juni 2008)

Ok, also der Regen scheint vorbei gezogen zu sein und hängt jetzt bei Kronberg/Königstein rum (ich habe hier eine wunderschöne Aussicht aus dem 7. Stock auf den Taunus), d. h. ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg. Ausserdem, sollte es regnen, dann kann man es als Regenklamottentest abhacken  Wer spontan dazu kommen möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen. Ich werde ein paar Min. am Parkplatz an der Hohemark verbleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Juni 2008)

du bist eindeutig zu früh, für awb ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

@iggi: das nächste mal packen wir die Couch auf den Hänger, packen noch n Einweggrill und den Klappmontageständer ein und reproduzieren die Aktion irgendwo im Feld  ganz ohne Garagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @iggi: das nächste mal packen wir die Couch auf den Hänger, packen noch n Einweggrill und den Klappmontageständer ein und reproduzieren die Aktion irgendwo im Feld  ganz ohne Garagen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juni 2008)

ich hab ne riesen Lust morgen noch ne std früher aufzustehn als sonst, nur weil Prüfung ist 
Wecker ist auf 4:15 gestellt -yeah-   

ich verabschiede mich dann schonmal  is schon spät, muss ins Bett  Gute Nacht


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @iggi: das nächste mal packen wir die Couch auf den Hänger, packen noch n Einweggrill und den Klappmontageständer ein und reproduzieren die Aktion irgendwo im Feld  ganz ohne Garagen



Das betrachten wir jetzt mal als Einladung.


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab schon 2 bike-freie tage hinter mir. sieht ganz nach dem 3. in folge aus



Bei mir auch.  

Und schon  zum zweiten Mal GC verpasst. Erst wegen keine Zeit und heute wegen     -Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das betrachten wir jetzt mal als Einladung.



Warum nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

dann brauchen wir aber 
noch ne couch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

Na dann mal her damit


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich hab ne riesen Lust morgen noch ne std früher aufzustehn als sonst, nur weil Prüfung ist
> Wecker ist auf 4:15 gestellt -yeah-



Wieso musst Du dann früher aufstehen? Musst Du noch pauken?  

Jedenfalls viel Glück und Erfolg.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

mal so generell
haben kresi und ich uns mal gedacht, dass ihr (jeder der lust hat) mal zu uns kommt um in unserem bikerevier mal ne runde zu drehn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jedenfalls viel Glück und Erfolg.



Auch von mir


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal so generell
> haben kresi und ich uns mal gedacht, dass ihr (jeder der lust hat) mal zu uns kommt um in unserem bikerevier mal ne runde zu drehn



hab mir schon mal eine ausgedacht 
nette trails-nette trails-nette treppchen-leckeres eis-nette rämpchen- nette trails  

45km knapp 1000hm


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal so generell
> haben kresi und ich uns mal gedacht, dass ihr (jeder der lust hat) mal zu uns kommt um in unserem bikerevier mal ne runde zu drehn



 Hatten wir ja schon länger mal angedacht


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hatten wir ja schon länger mal angedacht



Sollten wir auf jeden Fall mal für die nächste Zeit ins Auge fassen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

@Iggi: Lösch' mal ein paar PNs aus Deinem Postkorb, ich kann Dir nicht antworten, weil er voll ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Lösch' mal ein paar PNs aus Deinem Postkorb, ich kann Dir nicht antworten, weil er voll ist



schon passiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

de rien


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> de rien



"dit rien"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,557768,00.html


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> "dit rien"



psst 

*nachguck*


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,557768,00.html



ohje ohje 
leuchtende trails


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,557768,00.html



Und wenn wir etwas falsch gemacht haben, macht es Puff.

Und die Häuser fallen um. Und die Kühe fallen um. Und dann ist immer ein großes Hallo.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

da kannste dann
 trail-cleanig machen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> "dit rien"



ätsch
falsch!!!
*de *rien mein ich 
de rien = bitte; dankschön
dit rien = sag nichts


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und wenn wir etwas falsch gemacht haben, macht es Puff.
> 
> Und die Häuser fallen um. Und die Kühe fallen um. Und dann ist immer ein großes Hallo.



Loriot...

... naja, vllt. haben wir ja bald Evelyn Harmann als Bundespräsidentin


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Loriot...
> 
> ... naja, vllt. haben wir ja bald Evelyn Harmann als Bundespräsidentin



Leider nur 'ne schlechte Kopie. 'Ne wirklich schlechte.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Loriot...
> 
> ... naja, vllt. haben wir ja bald Evelyn Harmann als Bundespräsidentin



em... glaub ich nicht dran .......


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leider nur 'ne schlechte Kopie. 'Ne wirklich schlechte.



ok
ich glaub ich kann hier grad nicht mitreden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Leider nur 'ne schlechte Kopie. 'Ne wirklich schlechte.



Seh' ich genauso: Lustigerweise war sie heute bei irgend so einem SPD-Event und da lief' dann doch auch noch so ein Typ nebenher, der Loriot ähnlich sah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

So Leute, bis später, wir schauen jetzt "I am a Legend"


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, bis später, wir schauen jetzt "I am a Legend"



   ich hab ihn leider noch nicht gesehn...


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ok
> ich glaub ich kann hier grad nicht mitreden...



Kuck einfach mal in die Nachrichten. Da sieht man dann öfter mal die sehr sehr selbstverliebte Frau Schwan. Die hat wirklich Ähnlichkeit mit der seligen Evelyn. Nur ohne die Selbstironie.


----------



## wondermike (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So Leute, bis später, wir schauen jetzt "I am a Legend"



<klugscheiß>Es heißt "I am Legend"</klugscheiß>

Leihst Du mir den mal?


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kuck einfach mal in die Nachrichten. Da sieht man dann öfter mal die sehr sehr selbstverliebte Frau Schwan. Die hat wirklich Ähnlichkeit mit der seligen Evelyn. Nur ohne die Selbstironie.



 nachrichten... was ist das  
ne ich kuck nur die interessanten themen...
un was auch immer super is, sind diese propagandasendungen wie frontal 21 oder zdf reporter...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ätsch
> falsch!!!
> *de *rien mein ich
> de rien = bitte; dankschön
> dit rien = sag nichts



 Hier bin ich doch tatsächlich fast zwanzig Jahre einem Missverständnis im gesprochenen Französisch aufgesessen  

... erklär' ich Dir am Sonntag ausführlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hier bin ich doch tatsächlich fast zwanzig Jahre einem Missverständnis im gesprochenen Französisch aufgesessen
> 
> ... erklär' ich Dir am Sonntag ausführlich


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juni 2008)

ich geh pennen.... [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (5. Juni 2008)

Tach. Noch 5 Stunden bis zum Weekend. Naja ... heute nachmittag 578 km Regenfahrt vor mir *grrr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> korrekt



Danke


----------



## Everstyle (5. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> du bist eindeutig zu früh, für awb ...


Moin,  

ich bin immer so früh unterwegs, da ich wie  z. B. gestern, erst gegen 19:30 zu Hause angekommen bin und ich etwas Zeit noch am Abend für duschen, aufräumen, kochen etc. brauche. Zudem sind die Licht- und Sichtverhältnisse, je später der Abend, umso anstrengender. Ausserdem habe ich kein Licht, möchte aber schon gerne meine Hindernisse auf den Trails sehen (p.s. Reichenbachtrail: dicker Baum direkt zu Beginn; Diagnose: eindeutig Sabotage irgendwelcher Wanderer ). 

Ex post Wetterbetrachtung: am Anfang der Tour sehr mässiger Regenschauert (ca. 25Min) und am Ende von Oberursel bis FFm mittlerer Regenschauer inkl. Regenklamottentest, sonst regenfrei. Wege gut fahrbar.

Strecke: Start- und Zielpunkt Hohemark. Es ging über Sandplacken, Feldi, X.Tr, Rotes Kreuz, Rodelbahn, kl. Feldi, Reichenbachtal.Tr, Fuchstanz, AK, Viktoria.Tr, Haderweg hoch (fährt den Einer? ist abwärts auch sehr geil), Fünf-Wege-Kreuzung, Weisse Mauer und Altenhöfe (ca. 45Km und ca. 1000Hm)

Witzig war, als ich am Fuchstanz ankam, war kein Mensch dort. Und dann wie mit den Fingern geschnipst, kamen zwei Biker von der Hohemark, drei vom Fuchstanz.Tr., einer vom Feldberg und dann wieder vier/fünf von der Hohemark (ich nehme an, das war die AWB Truppe von 18:00 Uhr). 

Greetz

E.Style


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Haderweg hoch (fährt den Einer? ist abwärts auch sehr geil)



Ja!


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Guude iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

ich werd jetzt mal schön in richtung feldi radeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Mach' mal, Wetter sieht ja gut aus 

Ich will nachher eigentlich auch nochmal in den Taunus, fühle mich heute aber etwas schlapp


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

ok
werd doch erst gegen 3 fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

so bin weg


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

Prüfung is rum - Feierei und guude Laune  vielleicht, irgendwann 
mal gespannt was bei raus kommt, hatte aber selten so einen schlechten Tag wie heute, das deprimiert mich irgendwie  wirds wohl doch nix mit der 1- 
Jetz brauch ich nur noch meine Gabel wieder, dann kann ichs wieder richtig krachen lassen


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

gude
moin
um 19zuhr von der tour zurück
und bis eben gegrillt...
tour war so weit ganz schön 
hab mich aber auch schön auf die fratze gelegt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

N'abend...

... die schwarze Sau ist auch fast wieder ganz frei


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2008)

meinst du meine treksau?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend...
> 
> ... die schwarze Sau ist auch fast wieder ganz frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> meinst du meine treksau?





... die Schwarze (Wild-)Sau ist ein Trail am Staufen, die nach dem Wandersymbol, das sie kennzeichnet, benannt ist


----------



## dschugaschwili (5. Juni 2008)

gut gemacht! bis bald...


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

*Bilderrätsel*







Was fehlt hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Kette- und Schaltwerk?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

intaktes schaltauge du noob 
ebenso natürlich kette + schaltwerk


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> intaktes schaltauge du noob



 Wollte Dir ja auch noch was lassen 

Was ist denn passiert Mike?


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> intaktes schaltauge du noob



In der Tat.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wollte Dir ja auch noch was lassen
> 
> Was ist denn passiert Mike?



 das sagen se alle  

  


das sieht mir so aus als wärste irgentwo hängen geblieben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert Mike?



... und ich hoffe, Dir ist nix passiert


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Was ist denn passiert Mike?



Der Klassiker, halt. Abfallholz auf dem Trail. Über Baumstamm gefahren. Ast in Schaltwerk. Schaltauge ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hoffe, Dir ist nix passiert



Nö, war ja Schritttempo.


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Klassiker, halt. Abfallholz auf dem Trail. Über Baumstamm gefahren. Ast in Schaltwerk. Schaltauge ab.


oh 

na los wahltho
da haste wieder was zu tun


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh
> 
> na los wahltho
> da haste wieder was zu tun



Ach? Der kann auch Schaltaugen schnitzen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach? Der kann auch Schaltaugen schnitzen?



hm
ne
aber bäume umsägen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Der Klassiker, halt. Abfallholz auf dem Trail. Über Baumstamm gefahren. Ast in Schaltwerk. Schaltauge ab.



Besorg' Dir 'nen neues Schaltauge und wir montieren das am Sonntag vor der Tour eben


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Besorg' Dir 'nen neues Schaltauge und wir montieren das am Sonntag vor der Tour eben



Na ja, das ist ja das Problem. Bergwerk hat in letzter Zeit mehrfach den Besitzer gewechselt und die kümmern sich einen feuchten Pups um die Altkunden. Außerdem wird das Pfadfinder nicht mehr hergestellt. Könnte also ein Problemchen werden.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Könnte also ein Problemchen werden.



 Schicendreck


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

... heb' bloss die Teile vom kaputten Schaltauge auf, evtl. muss man wirklich improvisieren


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... heb' bloss die Teile vom kaputten Schaltauge auf, evtl. muss man wirklich improvisieren



Yo, werde ich tun. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage an Bergwerk geschickt. Mal sehen, was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...nid=1548484eb179448/shopdata/index.shopscript

mike, guck mal da...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Besorg' Dir 'nen neues Schaltauge und wir montieren das *am Sonntag vor der Tour* eben



wer kommt denn alles mit?


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...nid=1548484eb179448/shopdata/index.shopscript
> 
> mike, guck mal da...



Hey, der hat die Dinger ja.    

Wie hast Du den denn aufgetan?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hey, der hat die Dinger ja.
> 
> Wie hast Du den denn aufgetan?



 
google machts möglich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

Achso, stimmt ja, gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst 

Also Start 13:00 fbh

Bisherige Teilnehmer:
Wondermike
Iggi
Crazy
Jens
A. (???)
wabtho, äh, quatsch ich meine natürlich wahltho  

Ich wollte noch Caro und Thomas anpingen

... na und mal sehen, wer sich sonst noch anschliesst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s326041...nid=1548484eb179448/shopdata/index.shopscript
> 
> mike, guck mal da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

so bin dann aber mal weg....
hab ja schließlich morgen die ersten beiden stunden französisch :kotz:
da werd ich eh pennen 

also [email protected]


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt ja, gut, dass Du mich dran erinnerst
> 
> Also Start 13:00 fbh
> 
> ...



fahrn wir altkönig?? oder weiße mauer?? bitte bitte bitte bitte      

wenn nicht is auch ok 

so jetzt aber ciao gn8


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> google machts möglich



Du weißt ja Sachen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fahrn wir altkönig?? oder weiße mauer?? bitte bitte bitte bitte



Nichts ist unmöglich...  

Ich sag' auch mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du weißt ja Sachen....



... kleine Empfehlung: Bestell' Dir gleich zwei Exemplare


----------



## wondermike (5. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... kleine Empfehlung: Bestell' Dir gleich zwei Exemplare



Werd' ich tun.


----------



## Maggo (6. Juni 2008)

12,90 ist ein extreeem guter preis für ein schaltauge.

ps:guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen, Guten Morgen


----------



## Everstyle (6. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier übrigens ein netter Artikel zum Thema Schaltaugen: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,557052,00.html



Moin, falls es untergegangen ist, zum aktuellen Thema im Fred...


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin, falls es untergegangen ist, zum aktuellen Thema im Fred...



Ist nicht untergegangen. Das Problem scheint ja aber schon gelöst zu sein. Ich werde heute Abend mal bei dem Händler bestellen, dann sehen wir ja, ob das klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Bei unserem Besuch in der Pfalz am letzten Wochenende hat Günni uns übrigens noch folgenden Pfälzer-Spezialitäten rund um den Kalmit gezeigt:

http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoppomat

http://www.stoppomat.de/Python/html_startseite.py/start

... es geht dabei um die Überwindung von ca. 450hm auf einer Distanz von knapp 6 km


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2008)

der freitag macht seinem namen alle ehre  

ich geh dann mal sponten ne frühe awb-runde "kettenspannung extrem" testen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

... Viel Spass  

Ich komm' erst später los und werde mich mit LugXX treffen, um am Alden ein wenig Trail-Cleaning zu betreiben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2008)

theoretisch müsste ich heute auch Rad fahren. Muss mal den Kopf frei bekommen und sonst is eh keiner da...

wann seit ihr am Alden?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich will mich mit LugXX zwischen 16:00 Uhr und 16:30 Uhr an der Hohemark treffen und von das aus dann ganz gemütlich hochtreten...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2008)

hm, doch so spät. 
Naja mal sehen was ich heut noch mache, evtl. sieht man sich, aber versprechen kann ich nix.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hm, doch so spät.



LugXX und ich können beide heute nicht früher...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> LugXX und ich können beide heute nicht früher...



mal schaun was der iggi heut vorhat, bzw wann der von der Schule heimkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

Und unsereiner sitzt sich wieder hier im Büro den Hintern breit.  

Aber da geht's manchmal auch lustig zu:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/06/06/office_rampage/


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

mooiiin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

So, zieh mich jetzt um, un mach mich auf Richtung hohemark ...


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2008)

so, wieder da :

kette hält, allerdings bietet sie durchaus spürbaren wiederstand. also z.z. mind. ein gefühlter gang schwerer zu treten ...

bahntrail hab ich abgenommen   saubere a*****. whaltho


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kette hält, allerdings bietet sie durchaus spürbaren wiederstand. also z.z. mind. ein gefühlter gang schwerer zu treten ...



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die Kette reissen würde, aber mit einer zu strammen Kette schädigst Du auf Dauer die Lager 



wissefux schrieb:


> bahntrail hab ich abgenommen   saubere a*****. whaltho



 Wenn ich was mache, dann mache ich es richtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

So LugXX und ich haben uns an der Hohemark getroffen und sind dann gemeinsam trailig auf den Alden rauf. Gerade als wir uns vom Alden bergab auf den Neuen Weg machen wollten kamen uns Iggi und Crazy hochschiebenderweise entgegen 

Wir haben dann gemeinsam intensives Trail-Cleaning betrieben 

Ritschratsche-Fazit: Die Handkettensäge erfordert wegen des breiten Schnittes sehr viel Kraft, ist aber funktioniert aber effizient wenn man zu Zweit ist. Die Klappsäge ist ebenfalls sehr schnell und ist das Mittel der Wahl, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.

Der Neue Weg vom Alden runter ist jetzt jedenfalls durchgehend befahrbar 

... leider hat sich Crazy zweimal abgelegt, was aber zum Glück wohl nur mit leichten Prellungen und blauen Flecken abgegangen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

so wären dann auch wieder da...
ohne sturz
der trail bietet nun wesentlich mehr fahrspaß, da die tragepassage weg ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Bilder von heute:


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

sind ohne weitere Zwischenfälle zuhause angekommen. Duschen hab ich Unfallfrei hinbekommen - aber mir tut alles weh 
linker Unterarm unten aufgeschürft + geschwollen (geprellt)
rechter Unterarm oben aufgeschürft - geschwollen (geprellt)
linker Hüftknochen bildet eine Beule aus- geprellt
rechter Unterschenkel rechts aufgeschürft
rechte Schulter aufgeschürft
Rücken auf der rechten Seite an einer Stelle etwas offen
rechter Hüftknochen etwas offen
beide Hände sind druckempfindlich, dank Handwerkerhaut aber nicht offen 
und zwei Macken im Helm 

soo, ich glaub im großen und ganzen war das doch ein erfolgreicher Tag 

ich geh mich mal von meiner Freundin zusammenschei*en lassen und dann pflegen (<--hoffentlich) 

einen schönen Abend noch, das mit Sonntag überlege ich mir nochmal, zum einen hab ich da sicher noch Schmerzen und zum andern sind wir da glaub ich zum Essen eingeladen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

Gute Besserung


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

Donnerwetter. Das hat sich ja gelohnt. 


Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> sind ohne weitere Zwischenfälle zuhause angekommen. Duschen hab ich Unfallfrei hinbekommen - aber mir tut alles weh
> linker Unterarm unten aufgeschürft + geschwollen (geprellt)
> ...



wir hätten dich doch erschlagen sollen 


war ne coole aktion...hat mir viel spaß gemacht und zudem ist auch noch was dabei rausgekommen  

@Iggi: fetten respekt, du fährst wirklich gut


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bilder von heute:



Fleißig fleißig. 

Schlage vor, wir inspizieren das dann mal alles am Sonntag, damit ich mich von der ordnungsgemäßen Ausführung der Arbeiten überzeugen kann.


----------



## Lucafabian (6. Juni 2008)

@Crazy: gude besserung...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir hätten dich doch erschlagen sollen
> 
> 
> war ne coole aktion...hat mir viel spaß gemacht und zudem ist auch noch was dabei rausgekommen
> ...



    
danke
war echt klasse heute  
bis auf das bekannte.... von mir auch mal hier im forum gute Besserung seb


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Fleißig fleißig.
> 
> Schlage vor, wir inspizieren das dann mal alles am Sonntag, damit ich mich von der ordnungsgemäßen Ausführung der Arbeiten überzeugen kann.



bin ich dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

http://www.redpulse.de/marathon08/index.htm wer kommt mir?


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.redpulse.de/marathon08/index.htm wer kommt mir?



Meiner einer.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

echt?
haste vor mitzufahren?


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> echt?
> haste vor mitzufahren?



Bin schon angemeldet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juni 2008)

So ich sach mal GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

cool
muss mal gucken ob ich da überhaupt da bin....
wollte diese jahr eh mal en marathon fahren... 
hab ich bis jetzt noch nie...


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So ich sach mal GN8



jo
gn8 Mr. Trailtho


----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> cool
> muss mal gucken ob ich da überhaupt da bin....
> wollte diese jahr eh mal en marathon fahren...
> hab ich bis jetzt noch nie...



Dann wird's Zeit.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

lohnt sichs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (6. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> lohnt sichs?



Na ja, irgend einer muss ja das Kanonenfutter abgeben.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juni 2008)

so
ich geh mal 
gn8 @ all


----------



## wissefux (6. Juni 2008)

wo genau ist denn der "neue" weg am alden  

konnte ich aus den pics nicht ersehen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo genau ist denn der "neue" weg am alden



An der Nordseite des Alden, bei der Mülltonne, Blick Richtung Gr. Feldi,  der Einstieg ist der Weg, der zunächst abwärts nach rechts am Hang lang verläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2008)

moin und danke !

glaub, ich muß mal wieder auf den alden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> glaub, ich muß mal wieder auf den alden ...



Aber Achtung, der Trail ist tlw. nicht ohne


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, der Trail ist tlw. nicht ohne



ich würde ihn zwar auch als "nicht ohne" einstufen, jedoch nur wenn man vorhat alles und am besten noch in einem stück zu fahren. ansonste bietet der trail den altbekannten vorteil des langsamen vorankommens bei dem ein evtl sturz sicher recht glimpflich augehen dürfte.....


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde ihn zwar auch als "nicht ohne" einstufen, jedoch nur wenn man vorhat alles und am besten noch in einem stück zu fahren. ansonste bietet der trail den altbekannten vorteil des langsamen vorankommens bei dem ein evtl sturz sicher recht glimpflich augehen dürfte.....



man kann den freireiter jetzt ganz durchfahren....

@füchschen  : ...beim ersten mal sollte man aber vorsichtig sein!


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Aber Achtung, der Trail ist tlw. nicht ohne





Maggo schrieb:


> ich würde ihn zwar auch als "nicht ohne" einstufen, jedoch nur wenn man vorhat alles und am besten noch in einem stück zu fahren. ansonste bietet der trail den altbekannten vorteil des langsamen vorankommens bei dem ein evtl sturz sicher recht glimpflich augehen dürfte.....





Lucafabian schrieb:


> man kann den freireiter jetzt ganz durchfahren....
> 
> @füchschen  : ...beim ersten mal sollte man aber vorsichtig sein!



klingt soweit ganz gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> man kann den freireiter jetzt ganz durchfahren....
> 
> @füchschen  : ...beim ersten mal sollte man aber vorsichtig sein!



Arro!


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin (Hab nicht nachgezählt  )





Gibt es eigentlich ne 2 Wochen Zusammenfassung ???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

Welcome back Mzaskar, hab' Dich vermisst 

Ich hoffe, Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Juup hatte ich, obwohl es sehr feucht war und das Wetter nicht immer so wie man es kennt. 
Hatte auch nur einmal eine Bodenprobe genommen ... (Blöden Wildschweine hatten unterm Gras den Boden aufgewühlt und schwupps war das Vorderrad weg und ich im hohen Bogen in die Büsche  )
Werde mich mal an einen Bericht versuchen. da ich nicht viele Bilder vom Biken gemacht habe .....


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2008)

pünktlich zur em zurück  

wollte grad auf den alden, allerdings kamen mir aufkommender regen und gewitterverdächtige wolken in die quere  

jetzt sitz ich wieder hier und sie sonne scheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

mooin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

euer Tipp heute für Schweiz-Tschenchien ?
ich sag 0-1


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

2:1 Hopp Schwiz


----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2008)

schweiz wird eh erst europameister und in zwei jahren dann weltmeister.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schweiz wird eh erst europameister und in zwei jahren dann weltmeister.



von welchem jahrtausend redest du ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

ich denk mal es werden  die italiener...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

Tour morgen ist bei mir nicht drin, die Schulter wird immer schlimmer (Wasser schenke ich mitlerweile mit links ein) und der rechte Unterarm mag absolut keine Erschütterungen, die Prellung sitzt anscheinend tief...
Ich geh mich dann mal pflegen lassen  tschöö und viel Spass euch morgen


----------



## wondermike (7. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> pünktlich zur em zurück
> 
> wollte grad auf den alden, allerdings kamen mir aufkommender regen und gewitterverdächtige wolken in die quere
> 
> jetzt sitz ich wieder hier und sie sonne scheint



Ich bin heute auch gut nass geworden. Als ich losgefaren bin, hat die Sonne geschienen. Nach einer Stunde ging es dann los. Da musste ich mich dann unterstellen weil ein Gewitter runter kam. Dann hat es ziemlich lange geregnet und so bin ich schließlich weitergefahren als es noch geregnet hat.


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Tour morgen ist bei mir nicht drin, die Schulter wird immer schlimmer (Wasser schenke ich mitlerweile mit links ein) und der rechte Unterarm mag absolut keine Erschütterungen, die Prellung sitzt anscheinend tief...
> Ich geh mich dann mal pflegen lassen  tschöö und viel Spass euch morgen



  schad
man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (7. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Tour morgen ist bei mir nicht drin, die Schulter wird immer schlimmer (Wasser schenke ich mitlerweile mit links ein) und der rechte Unterarm mag absolut keine Erschütterungen, die Prellung sitzt anscheinend tief...
> Ich geh mich dann mal pflegen lassen  tschöö und viel Spass euch morgen


als hättste das geahnt, dass was passiert als du neulich noch sagtest, dass du vorerst bis zur abgelegten prüfung keine heftigen sachen mehr fahren willst. .... ich wünsche jedenfalls ne rasche genesung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Tour morgen ist bei mir nicht drin, die Schulter wird immer schlimmer (Wasser schenke ich mitlerweile mit links ein) und der rechte Unterarm mag absolut keine Erschütterungen, die Prellung sitzt anscheinend tief...
> Ich geh mich dann mal pflegen lassen  tschöö und viel Spass euch morgen



 Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> euer Tipp heute für Schweiz-Tschenchien ?
> ich sag 0-1



was hab ich gesagt ? !


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

immer diese Pessimisten 

Blöd gelaufen aber dann hauen wir halt erstmal die Türken weg und dann auch noch Portugal


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

mein TIPP für:

Portugal-Türkei
      2    -  1


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

ok

3:0

obwohl ein Sieg der Türken ja besser wäre Hmmm .... nee bleib beim Tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

gegen halb 11 sind wir schlauer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

Hab' ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Fussball nicht ausstehen kann


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

wieso ist doch schön 22 Menschen hächeln einem Ball nach und hören auf einen der Trauer trägt 

Eigentlich sollte man jedem einen Ball geben


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' ich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Fussball nicht ausstehen kann



ich find auch nicht sonderlich toll
aber bei nem event wie z.B EM oder WM guck ichs dann doch mal


----------



## Lucafabian (7. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich find auch nicht sonderlich toll
> aber bei nem event wie z.B EM oder WM guck ichs dann doch mal



aber doch net die vorrundenspiele...wenns dann mal um was geht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> aber doch net die vorrundenspiele...wenns dann mal um was geht...



ja stimmt schon....

die sind aber auch schon hin und wieder interessant....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Everstyle (7. Juni 2008)

Meine Tour heute war auch witztig.

Wir, d. h. zwei mit mir befreundete Pärchen, ein Kumpel und meine Freundin wollten heute eine lockere Runde im Taunus drehen. Bis auf den einen Kollegen und mich ist der Rest eher im Bereich Anfänger zu sehen. Demnach habe ich auch relativ einfache Wege gewählt. 

Alles soweit unproblematisch. Bis wir auf dem Rückweg von der Falkensteinburg von einem Gewitter erwischt worten sind. Wir haben uns gedacht, wir stellen uns erst ein Mal irgendwo unter und warten es ab. Naja, na ca. 45 Min wurde es ein klein wenig ruhiger, also schlug ich vor weiter zu fahren. 

Tsja, es kamm, wie es immer kommen muss. Denn als wir den O-Wanderweg hinaufurhen, fing es wieder richtig stark an zu regnen. Umzukehren hatte ich eigentlich keine Lust, also sind wir einfach weiter gefahren. Das Ergebnis waren stark verregnete Wege, jede Menge Pfützen und absolut nasse Klamotten, da wir cleverer Weise keine Regensachen dabei hatten. 

Naja, irgendwann haben wir uns über den Ausläufer vom Viktoria Tempel Trail bis zur Hohemark durchgeschlagen und sind dann mit der Bahn nach Hause gefahren. 

Insgesamt fand ich Tour sehr angenehm und meine Bekannte fanden es auch nicht schlecht und das obwohl sie allesamt nass waren. (Hat ein Hauch von Abenteuer...)


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2008)

Dschungelcamp im Taunus


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> euer Tipp heute für Schweiz-Tschenchien ?
> ich sag 0-1





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein TIPP für:
> 
> Portugal-Türkei
> 2    -  1



du bist mir ja richtig unheimlich. mit dir tipp ich net   

moin

sonntag und sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> du bist mir ja richtig unheimlich. mit dir tipp ich net
> 
> moin
> 
> sonntag und sonnenschein


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2008)

mein Tip
Österreich-Kroatien
    1     -     2 

Deuschlkand - Polen
        2        -    1


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juni 2008)

Österreich - Kroatien ........ 1 : 1
Deutschland - Polen ......... 3:2


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

na gut :

ö - k 0:4
d - p 3:1


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2008)

sooo fertig geduscht 
war trotz der ,,nässe,, ne nette tour


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

wo wars denn nass

das bischen gewitter kannst du doch nicht meinen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wo wars denn nass



Von unten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2008)

War 'ne lustige Runde heute von fbh aus in den Hochtaunus, insgesamt ca. 36km und 800hm 

Dabei waren Iggi, Jens, Wondermike, Thomas und wabtho, ...  schei§§e ich meine natürlich wahltho ... oder trailtho , ... ach ich weiss es einfach nicht mehr   

Als das Gewitter durchzog, waren wir gerade an der Weissen Mauer und haben eigentlich kaum Regen von oben abbekommen. Als wir am Fuxi ankamen, war schon alles vorbei...

... dafür waren die Trails danach gelinde gesagt etwas feucht...

... nach dem Rote-Kreuz-Trail sahen wir jedenfalls alle aus, wie die Sau 

... danach war es uns dann auch egal 

Etwas Trail-Cleaning gab es auch: Auf dem Eichkopf-Trail haben wir den unteren der beiden querliegenden Bäume mit Hilfe meiner RitscheRatsche entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juni 2008)

als das gewitter kam sind wir grad auf den alden hoch...war irgenwie erfrischend


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

der Hüfte gehts schon wieder relativ gut, kann schon wieder quasi beschwerdefrei laufen  die Schulter unverändert, trinken mit links 
dafür ist der Rest schon wieder erträglich, bis übermorgen ist das wieder i.O.  bin gespannt wann meine Gabel wieder kommt...


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mein Tip
> Österreich-Kroatien
> 1     -     2
> 
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> na gut :
> 
> ö - k 0:4
> d - p 3:1



zumindest die tendenz und bei je einem spiel die tordifferenz


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Als das Gewitter durchzog, waren wir gerade an der Weissen Mauer und haben eigentlich kaum Regen von oben abbekommen. Als wir am Fuxi ankamen, war schon alles vorbei...
> 
> ... dafür waren die Trails danach gelinde gesagt etwas feucht...
> 
> ...



ihr schlaft einfach immer zu lange  als wir den rot kreuz hoch sind, war noch alles bestens, nur leicht angefeuchtet ...
 again for cleaning


----------



## wissefux (8. Juni 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

gmoin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

moin moin

verdammt bin ich müde


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

wau ist wieder stramm was los

Was macht eigentlich Frau Caroka??? habe schon länger nichts mehr gelesen


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2008)

Moin, 

mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten hier im Thread.

Nach der Tour vom Samstag ist mit bei der Reinigung der Kette am Bike von meiner Freundin aufgefallen, dass die Kettenstrebe kleine Lackschaden (Lack abgeplatzt) aufweist. Man braucht natürlich kein Genie zu sein, um zu wissen, dass es durch die Ketteschläge auf die Kettenstrebe auf den Trails verursacht worden ist. 

Aber, das Bike ist neu und das war die zweite Tour im Gelände. Vorher nur schön Mainufer etc. gefahren. Deshalb die Frage, kann man sowas reklamieren? 

Zudem spricht die Anfälligkeit der Lackierung nicht gerade für die Verarbeitungsqualität, insbesondere weil zwei Touren = drei aufgeplatzte Stellen. Natürlich kann man mir sagen, mach doch ein Schutz drauf und gut ist. Aber mein altes Bike hat z. B. auch kein Schaumstoffschutz auf der Kettenstrebe und ich habe hier keine Lackschäden. Und irgendwie finde ich es schon mies, wenn das Problem vermutlich bekannt ist aber nichts seitens des Herstellers dagegen unternommen wird. Mein neues Bike hat den Schutz von Fabrik aus drauf. Zur meiner Schande muss ich aber auch gestehen, dass ich an dieser Stelle nicht genau beim Kauf aufgepasst habe...


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wau ist wieder stramm was los
> 
> Was macht eigentlich Frau Caroka??? habe schon länger nichts mehr gelesen



Soviel ich weiss, Umzug --> warten auf die Telekom (die ist aber gerade mit bespitzeln beschäftigt  ) --> es könnte etwas dauern...


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten hier im Thread.
> 
> ...



ich will jetzt nicht sagen mach dir doch nen schutz drauf...aber ohne schutz ist das ne zwangläufige folge, zumindest wenn du ab und zu auch mal nen bordstein runterfährst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich Frau Caroka??? habe schon länger nichts mehr gelesen



Frau Caroka
1. arbeitet seit 01. Juni full-time
2. ist umgezogen nach fbh
3. wegen 2. derzeit noch off-line

Ansonsten geht es ihr aber sehr gut, ich habe sie gestern noch kurz gesehen und gesprochen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Deshalb die Frage, kann man sowas reklamieren?



Wohl eher nicht, da es sich, wie LugXX schon geschrieben hat, um normale Gebrauchsspuren handelt, Kettenstrebenschutz drüber und fertig


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage an die Experten hier im Thread.
> 
> ...



ich will jetzt nicht sagen mach dir doch nen schutz drauf...aber ohne schutz ist das ne zwangläufige folge, zumindest wenn du ab und zu auch mal nen bordstein runterfährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nicht sagen mach dir doch nen schutz drauf...aber ohne schutz ist das ne zwangläufige folge, zumindest wenn du ab und zu auch mal nen bordstein runterfährst.





wahltho schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, da es sich, wie LugXX schon geschrieben hat, um normale Gebrauchsspuren handelt, Kettenstrebenschutz drüber und fertig





Maggo schrieb:


> ich will jetzt nicht sagen mach dir doch nen schutz drauf...aber ohne schutz ist das ne zwangläufige folge, zumindest wenn du ab und zu auch mal nen bordstein runterfährst.



Also das scheinen sich ja drei Experdde ausnahmsweise mal nahezu einig zu sein, zwei davon waren sogar 100%-ig der gleichen Meinung 

Management Summary:

1. Normale Gebruchsspuren
2. Empfehlung: Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also das scheinen sich ja drei Experdde ausnahmsweise mal nahezu einig zu sein, zwei davon waren sogar 100%-ig der gleichen Meinung
> 
> Management Summary:
> 
> ...



Das macht ihr Extra! Ich glaub euch kein Wort! ^^


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Frau Caroka
> 1. arbeitet seit 01. Juni full-time
> 2. ist umgezogen nach fbh
> 3. wegen 2. derzeit noch off-line
> ...


 
Dann bestell ihr mal schöne Grüsse


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also das scheinen sich ja drei Experdde ausnahmsweise mal nahezu einig zu sein, zwei davon waren sogar 100%-ig der gleichen Meinung
> 
> Management Summary:
> 
> ...


 
Dem schliess ich mich mal an .... obwohle es noch Alterntiven gibt, wie z.b.:

nicht Radfahren
Radtragen
Radwandern
......


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dem schliess ich mich mal an .... obwohle es noch Alterntiven gibt, wie z.b.:
> 
> nicht Radfahren
> Radtragen
> ...



es gibt noch eine : rohloff (und die kette schön spannen  )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann bestell ihr mal schöne Grüsse



Mach' ich doch gerne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> es gibt noch eine : rohloff (und die kette schön spannen  )



 Ich wollt's ja nicht schreiben


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 2. ist ... fbh
> 3. wegen 2. derzeit noch off-line



aber du bist doch auch in fbh und online


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

er wohnt halt schon länger dort, deswegen. und nächste Woche gibt es dann Farbfernsehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Rohloff wird mir immer schmackhafter, aber leider steht dem noch der hohe Anschaffungspreis im Weg. Mal sehen was der Weihnachtsmann dieses Jahr so bringt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> (und die kette schön spannen  )



Apropos: Was macht denn die Kettenspannung am Argon?


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Was macht denn die Kettenspannung am Argon?



immer noch schön straff. kettenstrebenschäden haben null chance


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer noch schön straff. kettenstrebenschäden haben null chance



Lagerschäden hoffentlich auch


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> immer noch schön straff. kettenstrebenschäden haben null chance



warst du jetzt schon mal aufm alden?


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lagerschäden hoffentlich auch



ich bin mal optimistisch ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> warst du jetzt schon mal aufm alden?



nö, hat nicht geklappt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

hmmm also normal dacht ich immer als Mann geht man auf *die* Alde ..... Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn es hier Menschen gibt die auf den Alden gehen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

da liese sich doch mal was organisieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm also normal dacht ich immer als Mann geht man auf *die* Alde ..... Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen wenn es hier Menschen gibt die auf den Alden gehen



... als Mann schon, aber als Frau? ...

... und schliesslich leben wir doch in einer liberalen und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft, wo jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden darf... also wenn 'nen Mann auf den Alden möchte, finde ich das prinzipiell auch ok, solange ich nicht der Alde bin


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

R : F ===== 0:2
H : I ===== 1:2


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

r:f 2:1
h:i 2:2


----------



## Everstyle (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> R : F ===== 0:2
> H : I ===== 1:2



Ist das jetzt eine personalisierte Pannenstatistik???
_R : F ===== 0:2_
Rear : Front = 0:2 Platten
und
_H : I ===== 1 :2_
Hopi : Iggi = 1 : 2


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> r:f 2:1
> h:i 2:2



also, meinereiner hat ja echt null plan von fußball, oder zumindest nicht soviel, als daß meine prognosen auch nur einen feuchten furz wert wären, aber das da oben halte ich doch für seeeehr fraglich. ich, wenn ich was zu sagen hätte würde sagen:

r:f 1:3
h:i 1:2


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juni 2008)

Grund zur Freude 

Ihr Auftrag ist soeben unserem Logistikdienstleister übergeben worden.



Auftrag: 
Ihr Auftrag enthält folgende Positionen:
-------------------------------------------------------

Menge: 1
Bezeichnung: Reparatur an Rock Shox Lyrik Federgabel
Bestellt: 13.05.2008


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Canyon-Team


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

Rumänien-Frankreich
     0       -     2

Niederlande - Italien
       1       -      2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

war ne nette TOur gestern


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

Aliens im Taunus


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> er wohnt halt schon länger dort, deswegen. und nächste Woche gibt es dann Farbfernsehen



Erzähl doch keine Märchen. Nachher behauptest Du noch, die hätten da schon Kühlschränke...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Erzähl doch keine Märchen. Nachher behauptest Du noch, die hätten da schon Kühlschränke...



Kühlschränke?  - Kann mir erstmal jemand bitte erklären, was den Farbfernsehen sein soll?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

So, hab' noch 'ne schöne Runde durch den Taunus gedreht, ist ja inzwischen alles wieder trocken 

Schöne Grüße noch von Caro - Ich hab' das alkoholfreie Bier bei ihr, das gestern ausgefallen ist, noch nachgeholt


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

so ab in die Dorfbeiz und sehen was so geht im Farbfernsehen


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kühlschränke?  - Kann mir erstmal jemand bitte erklären, was den Farbfernsehen sein soll?



Wenn Du mal ein Visum kriegst, kannst Du mich besuchen kommen, dann zeig' ich's Dir.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal ein Visum kriegst, kannst Du mich besuchen kommen, dann zeig' ich's Dir.



Also werde ich es wohl nie erfahren


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> also, meinereiner hat ja echt null plan von fußball, oder zumindest nicht soviel, als daß meine prognosen auch nur einen feuchten furz wert wären, aber das da oben halte ich doch für seeeehr fraglich. ich, wenn ich was zu sagen hätte würde sagen:
> 
> r:f 1:3
> h:i 1:2



ups...............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ups...............



  
aber hallo....
jetzt bekommen die makkaronis ihre Quittung für 2006


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> aber hallo....
> jetzt bekommen die makkaronis ihre Quittung für 2006



allerdings von den holländern.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt bekommen die makkaronis ihre Quittung für 2006





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> allerdings von den holländern.....



Ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut Fussball zur Völkerverständigung beiträgt


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut Fussball zur Völkerverständigung beiträgt



das thema hatten wir auch schon gestern


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

wie steht denn beim fußball?
sind die deutschen am gewinnen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wie steht denn beim fußball?
> sind die deutschen am gewinnen


sicher sicher...
wenn se spielen würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

A. ist gerade mit den neuesten Witzen heimgekommen:



			
				A. schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist Viagraoxid? - Lattenrost





			
				A. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vampir wird schlanglinienfahrend mit zwei Bikes auf dem Dach von der Polizei gestoppt. Auf die Frage, ob er was getrunken habe, antwortet er ja: Ja! - Zwei Radler





			
				A. schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst "Hey Viagra" - Hallo wie steht's?


----------



## Maggo (9. Juni 2008)

ob ich mir mal in der pizzeria ne pizza oranje bestellen soll???


----------



## Lucafabian (9. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sicher sicher...
> wenn se spielen würden



du meinst sie spielen erst später


----------



## wondermike (9. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> A. ist gerade mit den neuesten Witzen heimgekommen:



Sach ma', in was für 'ner Art von Gesellschaft treibt die sich denn rum?


----------



## wissefux (9. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ob ich mir mal in der pizzeria ne pizza oranje bestellen soll???



gute idee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich sach' mal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juni 2008)

... ach so, die Italiener haben verkimmelt


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juni 2008)

engerer Favoritenkreis:
- Grosser nördlicher Kanton
- FC Käsroller
- FC *hicks* Madeira


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (10. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

Das klappt wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das klappt wie am Schnürchen


----------



## Everstyle (10. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn mein Schwager Italiener ist und die Holländer der Erzfeind von Deutschland sind, das Spiel gestern fand ich richtig gut! 



> Ein schwarz gekleideter Mann klopft an die Himmelstür. Petrus öffnet und fragt: "Warst Du jemals ungerecht?"
> "Ich war Fußballschiedsrichter", sagt der Mann, "einmal, bei einem Spiel Türkei gegen Schweiz, habe ich der Schweiz einen Elfmeter zugesprochen. Das war falsch."
> "Wie lange ist das her?", will Petrus wissen.
> "Etwa 30 Sekunden!"


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2008)

tastatur kapott???? los iggy, geb mal schnell deine tips ab.


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> tastatur kapott???? los iggy, geb mal schnell deine tips ab.




griechenland-Schweden
 1- 1


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2008)

für wen??


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

hm .... 
schwer zu sagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2008)

bist etwas unschlüßig. die letzten tage hat man dich souveräner erlebt.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

okok
also
1-1 für schweden


----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2008)

na, das ist doch mal ne professionelle ansage. wir werden sehn......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2008)

N'abend Leute 

... ich heute das schöne Wetter nochmal ausgenutzt und wieder eine schöne ausgiebige trailige Runde durch den Hochtaunus gedreht


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

ich hab in mamas megagarten unkraut entfernt


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

das böde war nur
ich wusste nie soi genau was da jetzt blume un unkraut war... 
das nächst mal gibts durch die reihe Roundup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (10. Juni 2008)

bei solchen a***** sollte man sich generell und in eigenem interesse nicht allzu geschickt anstellen.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei solchen a***** sollte man sich generell und in eigenem interesse nicht allzu geschickt anstellen.......


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

und weg


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juni 2008)

GN8 zäme


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2008)

Moin auch. Puh heute wirds spät ... Chase Lauf ... weiß Jemand ob die EM Spiele auch irgendwo auf UKW im Radio übertragen werden? Während ich auf den Zieleinlauf meiner Kollegen warte, würde ich gerne Tschechien vs. Portugal hören ?!


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Moin auch. Puh heute wirds spät ... Chase Lauf ... weiß Jemand ob die EM Spiele auch irgendwo auf UKW im Radio übertragen werden? Während ich auf den Zieleinlauf meiner Kollegen warte, würde ich gerne Tschechien vs. Portugal hören ?!



wieso nur hören  in ffm sollte es doch reichlich public viewings geben ...


----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2008)

Ja aber ich steh an der Bockenheimer Warte mit meinem Taschentransporter und warte auf meine Kollegen, da will ich ungern weg. Daher würd ich es gerne oldschool im Radio hören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2008)

Moin Th. 

Also hrInfo bringt wohl die meisten Spiele live ... dann hoffe ich, das ich das da mitverfolgen kann.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

@Mzaskar: Meinst Du eigentlich bei dem Chur-Trail-Wochenende Ende Juni wären überhaupt noch Plätze frei?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

Ich dachte eher an ein selbstorganisiertes WE. Den Streckenbeschrieb kann ich ausarbeiten oder kann versuchen den Thomas als Guide zu gewinnen. Die Bilder sehen nicht schlecht aus und Chur ist von mir gut zu erreichen (ca 1h mit dem Auto, Bahn ist nur geringfügig länger und würde sich anbieten) Schlafmöglichkeiten: Ich habe bei mir 2 Schlafsofas wer kuscheln möchte 
Ansonsten gibt es in Chur direkt Hotels die Preise liegen wohl so um die 100 CHF pro Nacht (geschätzt)


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

guude iggi


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an ein selbstorganisiertes WE.



Also ich hätte schon grosses Interesse, man müsste mal nach einem geeigeneten Termin suchen:

A. ist bald mit dem Filius für eine Woche in Griechenland, ich bin Mitte Juli auf meinem Alpencross und Mitte September sind A. und ich nochmal im Luberon.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Also ich hätte schon grosses Interesse, man müsste mal nach einem geeigeneten Termin suchen:
> 
> A. ist bald mit dem Filius für eine Woche in Griechenland, ich bin Mitte Juli auf meinem Alpencross und Mitte September sind A. und ich nochmal im Luberon.


 
Bin gerade etwas bussy und finde es schön für dich, dass du nochmal in den Luberon fahren kannst (neid)

Termin müssen wir mal schauen, da auch die Freireiterfraktion ein verlängertes WE in Arosa machen möchte.

Aber evtl. können wir uns ja mal telefonisch abstimmen.

Das waren mal so die groben Daten:

08/09 August
19/20 July
26/27 July
und ab 23 August bis Ende September

zu denen ich Zeit hatte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber evtl. können wir uns ja mal telefonisch abstimmen.



 Ich red' mal mit A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

T - P ----- 2:0
S - T ----- 2:1


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

gudde Grazy, alles frisch bei dir?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juni 2008)

tschechioen-portugal
 1- 2
schweiz-türkei
0-1


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schweiz-türkei 0-1


 
Mein zorniger Blick soll dich treffen


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2008)

Mann was'n Scheiß. Wegen dem blöden Chase Lauf war heute rund um Frankfurt voll die Hölle los. Und ich natürlich mitten drin.  

 Dieses Chase Dings ist ja wirklich eine selten sinnlose Aktion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2008)

@ zaskar: soweit alles iO, hab nur grad keine Lust meine Bude aufzuräumen


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt endlich *ein MP3-fähiges** CD*Autoradio 
nix mehr mit Rammstein auf kasette aufnehmen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. Juni 2008)

das Radio is ne riesen Bereicherung für dein Auto


----------



## Everstyle (11. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann was'n Scheiß. Wegen dem blöden Chase Lauf war heute rund um Frankfurt voll die Hölle los. Und ich natürlich mitten drin.
> 
> Dieses Chase Dings ist ja wirklich eine selten sinnlose Aktion.



Ich bin heute das erste Mal aus Neugier mitgelaufen und ich fand es witztig. Aber ich muss dir schon in gewisser Weise Recht geben, denn das Ganze war ja eine pure Werbeveranstaltung der Firmen der Läufer. Ein Glück das meine Firma sich höheren Idealen verplichtet fühlt. Mein Spruch auf dem Trikot lautete: "Kondition statt Inflation". Wer die Firma errät, bekommt einen PowerBar.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> das Radio is ne riesen Bereicherung für dein Auto



... glaub' ich sofort, dass Dir das Radio gefällt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann was'n Scheiß. Wegen dem blöden Chase Lauf war heute rund um Frankfurt voll die Hölle los. Und ich natürlich mitten drin.



War aber Chaos mit Ansage:
1. Chase Lauf
2. Public Viewing der EM am Rossmarkt
3. Studenten-Demo ab Südbahnhof w/ Studiengebühren


----------



## wondermike (11. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War aber Chaos mit Ansage:
> 1. Chase Lauf
> 2. Public Viewing der EM am Rossmarkt
> 3. Studenten-Demo ab Südbahnhof w/ Studiengebühren



Hm. Hätten die die Termine  nicht so legen können, dass das nicht  mit meinem mega-wichtigen Kundenbesuch in Saarbrücken kollidiert?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2008)

gn8 schwiez  

war aber ein spannendes spiel


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

*grrrrrrr* Aber die sind auch dämlich...Chancen zum Sieg hatten sie in beiden Spielen *grrrrrr*

Saarbrücken meine Heimat )))
War es schön ????

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2008)

moin !

verdammt frisch im schatten heute  
so, jetzt hatten die schafe ihren spaß und es kann wieder einen tick wärmer werden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

Moin!, moin!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Saarbrücken meine Heimat )))
> War es schön ????



Ging so. Redest Du eigentlich auch so komisch, wenn Du dort bist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ging so. Redest Du eigentlich auch so komisch, wenn Du dort bist?




 Nur wenn er in SB ist? Er redet doch immer komisch *duckundwech*


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nur wenn er in SB ist? Er redet doch immer komisch *duckundwech*



Schon klar. Aber das da im Saarland ist doch nochmal eine andere Dimension.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Schon klar. Aber das da im Saarland ist doch nochmal eine andere Dimension.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

*böse guck*


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ging so. Redest Du eigentlich auch so komisch, wenn Du dort bist?



Musst erstmal aus der Stadt raus fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2008)

@iggy und auch an den rest.....es fehlen noch die tipps für heute abend!


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

K : D 1:3
A : P 2:1


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> K : D 1:3
> A : P 2:1



K : D 0:1
A : P 2:2


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

moin moin 
Deutschland-Kroatien
2-1

Österreich -Polen
0-1


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juni 2008)

wurd aber auch _Zeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2008)

Tja. Satz mit X.


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin
> Deutschland-Kroatien
> 2-1
> 
> ...



falschrum zumindest der erste tip.


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

die rote karten fand ich schon etwas überzogen....


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> falschrum zumindest der erste tip.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

Oh, ich seh' gerad' die Deutschen haben verkimmelt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die rote karten fand ich schon etwas überzogen....



zumal ja das von herrn schweinsteiger auch nicht die feine art war, da noch ein kleines kämpfchen auszuführen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

Die Online-Presse ist ja ziemlich vernichtend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

Jetzt schifft das schon wieder da draussen


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2008)

Jetzt müsste man ja eigentlich Ösiland anfeuern.  

Oh, diese Erniedrigung...


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

is schon fett 
morgen um halb 10-11 unterricht 
der rest fällt aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. Juni 2008)

so
bin dann trotzdem mal im bett...
machts gut  gn8 @all


----------



## wissefux (12. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Jetzt müsste man ja eigentlich Ösiland anfeuern.
> 
> Oh, diese Erniedrigung...



wieso  

eigentlich wurscht, wie die spielen. egal, selbst wenn polen gegen kroatien verliert. bei einem sieg der öschis gegen uns (und die spielen nicht schlecht, treffen halt bisher nix ...) ist am ende einer von denen noch weiter. dann hätten alle 3 punkte und die tordifferenz würde entscheiden  

wohl nix da mit sommermärchen. schade


----------



## wondermike (12. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso
> 
> eigentlich wurscht, wie die spielen. egal, selbst wenn polen gegen kroatien verliert. bei einem sieg der öschis gegen uns (und die spielen nicht schlecht, treffen halt bisher nix ...) ist am ende einer von denen noch weiter. dann hätten alle 3 punkte und die tordifferenz würde entscheiden
> 
> wohl nix da mit sommermärchen. schade



Wenn Ösiland gewinnt oder unentscheden spielt, können es die Deutschen auf jeden Fall aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Wenn sie dann gegen die Ösis verlieren, ist es eh' egal.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Ösiland gewinnt oder unentscheden spielt, können es die Deutschen auf jeden Fall aus eigener Kraft schaffen. Wenn sie dann gegen die Ösis verlieren, ist es eh' egal.



moin !

sie hätten es auch so aus eigener kraft schaffen können. ein sieg muß am montag her, da hilft nix. das macht mir etwas angst  

ein unentschieden gegen die ösis dürfte nicht langen, wenn polen hoch gegen kroatien gewinnen sollte ...

die kroaten sind jetzt als einzige aus der nummer raus ...

kann mir eigentlich einer sagen, warum die kroaten ausgerechnet deutsche autos für ihren jubel-korso misbrauchen müssen  
die sollen gefälligst mit kroatischen karren rumfahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe übrigens mit Iggi vereinbart, dass ich evtl. am Sonntag mal zu einer Tour nach Lenzhahn in die Heimat von Iggi und Crazy rübermache


----------



## Alberto68 (13. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens mit Iggi vereinbart, dass ich evtl. am Sonntag mal zu einer Tour nach Lenzhahn in die Heimat von Iggi und Crazy rübermache



Ei wahlto...

ich hab überlegt wenn es am So morgen vom wetter her ganz gut ist mal ne runde über die Tenne und dann über kittelhütte zum feldberg zu fahren 

da wolltest du ja immer mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Ei wahlto...
> 
> ich hab überlegt wenn es am So morgen vom wetter her ganz gut ist mal ne runde über die Tenne und dann über kittelhütte zum feldberg zu fahren
> 
> da wolltest du ja immer mal mit



Hi Berto, ich melde mich nochmal bei Dir, wenn ich genaueres bzgl. des w/e's weiss


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Guude iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. Juni 2008)

Italien-Rumänien
3-1
Niederlande-Frankreich
2-1


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2008)

das Wetter hier ist der Hammer...Regen - Sonne - Regen - Sonne...
dummerweiße immer dann Regen wenn ich draussen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2008)

2:1
2:2


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Bin gerade noch lange im Hochtaunus gewesen und hab' mit dem Wetter echt Glück gehabt, denn erst ab Rossert gab es ein paar Tropfen


----------



## wondermike (13. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens mit Iggi vereinbart, dass ich evtl. am Sonntag mal zu einer Tour nach Lenzhahn in die Heimat von Iggi und Crazy rübermache



Nix da, am Sonntag fährt der Iggi im Rheingau mit! Kneifen is' nich!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nix da, am Sonntag fährt der Iggi im Rheingau mit! Kneifen is' nich!



Ich bin eher gespannt, ob Iggi am Sonntag überhaupt was fährt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Ach so, der fette Baum auf dem Eichkopf-Trail ist auch weg 





... das war aber wohl jemand mit schwerem Gerät und nicht ich


----------



## wondermike (13. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin eher gespannt, ob Iggi am Sonntag überhaupt was fährt



Wieso? Hat er sich wieder mit Malzbier volllaufen lassen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Er hat angedeutet, dass er aus bestimmten Gründen Sonntag ursprünglich eigentlich lieber chillen würde


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. Juni 2008)

Jacqueline`?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8


 

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, daß Du mich gestern nacht um 22.28 Uhr  auf meinem Handy angerufen hattest? 

naja gut nacht dann halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Jacqueline`?



ey  


moin moin
war richtig lustig gestern abend 
und ich glaub ne tour am sonntag ist auf jeden drin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, daß Du mich gestern nacht um 22.28 Uhr  auf meinem Handy angerufen hattest?



Ich würde sagen: Jein 

Ich habe Deine Handynummer letztes Jahr in meinem Handy eingespeichert. Der Eintrag folgt im Telefonbuch meines Handys direkt nach dem Eintrag für die Handynummer meines Sohnes. Eben den wollte ich gestern, um ca. 22:30 Uhr anrufen, weil er eigentlich um 22:00 Uhr zu Hause sein wollte. Ich habe aber im Telefonbuch wohl versehentlich einen Eintrag zu weit gescrollt. Das ich falsch war, habe ich erst bemerkt, als die Ansage der Mailbox kam und es ein anderer Provider war, als bei meinem Sohn. Es war mir aber in dem Moment nicht klar, dass es sich um Deine Nummer handelte .

Mea maxima culpa


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin

fänds geil, wenn jetzt rumänien die käsköpp im nächsten spiel schlagen würde ...


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin
> 
> fänds geil, wenn jetzt rumänien die käsköpp im nächsten spiel schlgen würde ...


 

Die Käsköpp wie Du sie nennst spielen endlich mal Fußball auf eine Art, daß es Freude bereitet zu zusehen. 

Das Beste Team möge gewinnen..........und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, daß es unsere Mannschaft mal kapiert, daß ihre ( vor allem im vorigen Spiel) Leistung gemessen an deren Bezahlung an Arbeitsverweigerung grenzt.

Wenn ich mir überleg, was die fürn Stundenlohn realisieren, sollten die beim Atmen noch Kapriolen schlagen dafür.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Die Käsköpp wie Du sie nennst spielen endlich mal Fußball auf eine Art, daß es Freude bereitet zu zusehen.



ich bestreite ja nicht, dass die käsköpp guten fußball spielen ! und das nicht erst bei dieser em  
trotzdem bleiben sie immer und ewig käsköpp


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

ich find die kääsköpp toll! und auch nicht erst seit dieser em.


----------



## wondermike (14. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich find die kääsköpp toll! und auch nicht erst seit dieser em.



Aber was wäre der Fußball, wenn man nicht seine liebgewonnenen Ressentiments pflegen könnte.  

Aber trotzdem, fetten Respekt für die Herrschaften aus Käseland. Das war gestern schon vom Feinsten.  

Das sehe ich für unseren FC Rumpelfuß ziemlich schwarz, wenn die mal gegen die Niederländer spielen müssen.


----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2008)

Wie schreibt man eigentlich Käsköpp??  richtig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (14. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber was wäre der Fußball, wenn man nicht seine liebgewonnenen Ressentiments pflegen könnte.
> 
> Aber trotzdem, fetten Respekt für die Herrschaften aus Käseland. Das war gestern schon vom Feinsten.
> 
> Das sehe ich für unseren FC Rumpelfuß ziemlich schwarz, wenn die mal gegen die Niederländer spielen müssen.


 

Um den dann vorherrschenden Kummer zu ertränken , hätten die Käserollis dann ja den alten und den jungen Genever als Heilmittel.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

@wahltho
wegen morgens siehts eig recht gut aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahltho
> wegen morgens siehts eig recht gut aus



Bei mir eigentlich auch, Caro und Thomas kämen evtl. auch mit,...

... nur die Wettervorhersage ist nicht so pralle


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *Bei mir eigentlich auch, Caro und Thomas kämen evtl. auch mit,...
> *
> ... nur die Wettervorhersage ist nicht so pralle



*coole sache 
*

jjaaa wetter eben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

So,

die Schwarze Sau ist endlich wieder ganz frei





und am Fischbacherkopf habe ich auch ordentlich aufgeräumt


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

kommt ihr morgen mim auto oder direkt mim bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

schweden-spanien
1-2
griechenland-russland
1-0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kommt ihr morgen mim auto oder direkt mim bike?



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würden wir wohl bis zu Euch mit dem Auto kommen.

Ich bräuchte dann noch die Adresse.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schweden-spanien
> 1-2
> griechenland-russland
> 1-0



2:1
0:2

@wahltho


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würden wir wohl bis zu Euch mit dem Auto kommen.
> 
> Ich bräuchte dann noch die Adresse.



faule säcke


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

der erste mann bei den griechen heißt liberopolus


----------



## Maggo (14. Juni 2008)

....und der schiri heißt rosseti....find ich klasse.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. Juni 2008)

@wahltho
das mit der tour morgen wir wohl nichts werden
bin eben heimgefahrn... und es hat schon wieder geregnet....d.h. der wald is noch nasser  das würd ne schlammschlacht werden und da hab ich morgen nicht so bock... werd morgen ganz nett mal mein zimmerchen aufräumen 
würd sagen wir verschieben das...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @wahltho
> das mit der tour morgen wir wohl nichts werden
> bin eben heimgefahrn... und es hat schon wieder geregnet....d.h. der wald is noch nasser  das würd ne schlammschlacht werden und da hab ich morgen nicht so bock... werd morgen ganz nett mal mein zimmerchen aufräumen
> würd sagen wir verschieben das...



Roger that 

Da das Wetter morgen eher wechselhaft werden soll, ist mir das auch ganz recht


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Roger that
> 
> Da das Wetter morgen eher wechselhaft werden soll, ist mir das auch ganz recht



Ihr faules Pack! Und unsereiner muss jetzt zum Marathon. Ungerecht, sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

Moin 



wondermike schrieb:


> Ihr faules Pack! Und unsereiner muss jetzt zum Marathon. Ungerecht, sowas...



Selbst Schuld, würde ich mal sagen   

Trotzdem viel Spass, Erfolg und pass' auf Dich auf


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito 


moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

So, wieder zurück vom Biken 

Caro und ich haben eine sehr schöne Runde durch den Taunus gedreht, Wetter hat auch gehalten, erst ganz am Ende am Fischbacherkopf hat es etwas Regen gegeben


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)




----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



tips bitte......


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

erstmal festhalten, dass ich gestern das spiel spanien-schweden richtig getippt habe 

also
schweiz-portugal
0-2
türkei-tschechien
1-0


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfG6bItda4


----------



## wissefux (15. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> erstmal festhalten, dass ich gestern das spiel spanien-schweden richtig getippt habe
> 
> also
> schweiz-portugal
> ...



schweiz-portugal
1-2
türkei-tschechien
4-5 n.e.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=O6mM3ZNZyPM&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=O6mM3ZNZyPM&feature=related



  Aber spätestens seit "Fegefeuer der Eitelkeiten" vom Grundprinzip nichts neues mehr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

Den finde ich fast besser

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=k4LxoJwWgBA&feature=related


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)




----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

Mann Mann Mann.     

Das war ja wohl der besch....besch...bescheidenste Marathon der Weltgeschichte!

Dem Kerl, der die Strecke zusammengestellt hat, möchte ich den Dreck zu fressen geben, den ich heute mit bloßen Händen ständig vom Bike gekratzt habe. Und das war seeehr viel Dreck!


----------



## Maggo (15. Juni 2008)

hattest du keine handschuhe an??? erzähl mal was dich bedrückt, oft ist es gut wenn man sich so ein stückweit den frust von der seele schreibt mann.


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> erzähl mal was dich bedrückt, oft ist es gut wenn man sich so ein stückweit den frust von der seele schreibt mann.




Schon passiert. Und ich bin nicht der Einzige.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4854016#post4854016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann.
> 
> Das war ja wohl der besch....besch...bescheidenste Marathon der Weltgeschichte!
> 
> Dem Kerl, der die Strecke zusammengestellt hat, möchte ich den Dreck zu fressen geben, den ich heute mit bloßen Händen ständig vom Bike gekratzt habe. Und das war seeehr viel Dreck!



guuuut, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin   
aber is schon unter aller sau... 
zahlst startgeld um dich im schlamm zu suhlen  
sehs positiv 
is gut für die haut  
vllt auch sogar gut fürs bike denn nachn paar jährchen is der lack ja schließlich auch nicht mehr der neuste (welch erkenntnis  )


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt auch sogar gut fürs bike denn nachn paar jährchen is der lack ja schließlich auch nicht mehr der neuste (welch erkenntnis  )



Hör mir bloß auf. Die Gabel hat nach einer Weile auch mehr oder weniger die Arbeit eingestellt. Weiß nicht, was da los ist, aber vielleicht war der Schlamm einfach zu viel. Hat sich also in jeder Beziehung voll gelohnt, der kleine Ausflug.


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

oh man


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann.
> 
> Das war ja wohl der besch....besch...bescheidenste Marathon der Weltgeschichte!
> 
> Dem Kerl, der die Strecke zusammengestellt hat, möchte ich den Dreck zu fressen geben, den ich heute mit bloßen Händen ständig vom Bike gekratzt habe. Und das war seeehr viel Dreck!



Mein Beileid für den im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes versauten Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Beileid für den im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes versauten Sonntag



... ich mag's ja eigentlich auch gerne so richtig versaut, ...

... aber es muss ja nicht gerade auf dem Trail sein


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. Juni 2008)

so ich geh penne 
machts gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

GN8 Iggi 


... dann kann ich ja jetzt in Ruhe alleine die K-Frage lösen


----------



## wondermike (15. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich mag's ja eigentlich auch gerne so richtig versaut, ...
> 
> ... aber es muss ja nicht gerade auf dem Trail sein



War heute wirklich nicht die Art von Sauerei, an der man seinen Spaß hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> War heute wirklich nicht die Art von Sauerei, an der man seinen Spaß hat.



Glaub' ich Dir, liest sich auch in dem anderen Fred nicht so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (15. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mann Mann Mann.
> 
> Das war ja wohl der besch....besch...bescheidenste Marathon der Weltgeschichte!
> 
> Dem Kerl, der die Strecke zusammengestellt hat, möchte ich den Dreck zu fressen geben, den ich heute mit bloßen Händen ständig vom Bike gekratzt habe. Und das war seeehr viel Dreck!



Das kommt davon, wenn man "fremdgeht". Wärst du schön im Taunus geblieben, dann wärst du mit evtl. kleinen Schauern davon gekommen. Die Wege waren zwar vereinzelt feucht und rutschig aber sicherlich keine Schlammschlachten.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

moin

tag der tage ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

moin moin .... ganz schön feucht draussen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

moin!

Hab heute meine Prüfungsergebnisse bekommen - sind erträglich: 87% insgesamt und ein bomben Abschlusszeugnis von der Berufsschule 1,1 im Schnitt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Prüfungsergebnisse bekommen - sind erträglich: 87% insgesamt und ein bomben Abschlusszeugnis von der Berufsschule 1,1 im Schnitt



 Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

noch 64 bis zum K 
32mins


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Hab heute meine Prüfungsergebnisse bekommen - sind erträglich: 87% insgesamt und ein bomben Abschlusszeugnis von der Berufsschule 1,1 im Schnitt


 
Na da mach ich doch die Welle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche





mzaskar schrieb:


> Na da mach ich doch die Welle




dankeschön


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

achso, die neue Gabel (Garantie) im Torque arbeitet, soweit ich das nach einer ersten kleinen Runde beurteilen kann, spürbar angenehmer als die Alte


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

BTW - Stuntzi hat einen Rahmenbruch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> BTW - Stuntzi hat einen Rahmenbruch



'tschuldigung, das ich nachfrage, aber wer ist Stuntzi?


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> Hab heute meine Prüfungsergebnisse bekommen - sind erträglich: 87% insgesamt und ein bomben Abschlusszeugnis von der Berufsschule 1,1 im Schnitt



Na wenn das so ist, dann Prost!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

warum kanns nicht trocken im Wald sein und 23°C haben und der iggi schon Schule aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 'tschuldigung, das ich nachfrage, aber wer ist Stuntzi?


 
auch bekannt unter dem Namen Alpenzorro


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

der Typ ist hart drauf 

das mit dem Rahmen ist schon irgendwie doof, aber der scheint das Material auch gut zu fordern.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> achso, die neue Gabel (Garantie) im Torque arbeitet, soweit ich das nach einer ersten kleinen Runde beurteilen kann, spürbar angenehmer als die Alte




ausserdem finde ich das das matt Schwarz vom 08er Modell auch viel besser passt als das glänzende des 07er Modell


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ausserdem finde ich das das matt Schwarz vom 08er Modell auch viel besser passt als das glänzende des 07er Modell



und für diese Landschaft brauchst so ein Gerät??? Nee, nee, die Jungen Leute von Heute vertragen auch nix mehr...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ausserdem finde ich das das matt Schwarz vom 08er Modell auch viel besser passt als das glänzende des 07er Modell


 
steht dem gut dem Canyon, fast so schön wie meines


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

ich fahre ja nicht nur bei uns im Ort 



ansonsten hab ich ja auch was leichteres


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

kommt Jungs, noch 50 dann is das K voll


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Na dann mal hin...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

ich geh biken ...


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

@ fux

bring doch dem Zorro mal ein Rad vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

deutschland-österreich
3-2


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

polen-kroatien
0-1


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

seb steht mim torqu un nem durschlag an der limeschule in idsein ...werd den jetzt mal mim auto einladne


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> deutschland-österreich
> 3-2


Nee,   umgekehrt.......*abundwech*

Ge!l, nur 29 Seiten bis jetzt nachzulesen . Bin aber nur kurz auf Visite bei Euch Kranken.   Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal dem Studium des Plauschfreds hingeben.


----------



## M0g13r (16. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> und für diese Landschaft brauchst so ein Gerät??? Nee, nee, die Jungen Leute von Heute vertragen auch nix mehr...



muss ich mich jetzt schämen ?! *G*


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ fux
> 
> bring doch dem Zorro mal ein Rad vorbei



dafür reicht mein zeitlimit leider nicht ...

und ausserdem : du bist doch näher dran  

hallo caro ! fürs wieder online sein ein   für deinen tipp gibts aber ein ganz klares


----------



## caroka (16. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dafür reicht mein zeitlimit leider nicht ...
> 
> und ausserdem : du bist doch näher dran
> 
> hallo caro ! fürs wieder online sein ein   für deinen tipp gibts aber ein ganz klares


ine
Bin noch nicht on.  Bin im I-netasyl. Mein Ex muss erst mal einen von der Telekom an die Strippe bekommen.  Ich mach das nicht mehr. Telekom = rotes Tuch.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee,   umgekehrt.......*abundwech*
> 
> Ge!l, nur 29 Seiten bis jetzt nachzulesen . Bin aber nur kurz auf Visite bei Euch Kranken.   Ich werde mich jetzt erst mal dem Studium des Plauschfreds hingeben.



Kaum da schon unbeliebt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

@ Caro

schön das es dich noch gibt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

war geil, einmal nix dabei und schon erwischts einen 
und nach 20km hat die Gabel schon wieder das knistern angefangen  das gibts doch gar nicht  

aber iggis Abholservice ist klasse


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> war geil, einmal nix dabei und schon erwischts einen
> und nach 20km hat die Gabel schon wieder das knistern angefangen  das gibts doch gar nicht
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Caro
> 
> schön das es dich noch gibt



*anschließ*


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

möchte mir jemand eine neue Gabel sponsorn? ne Marzocchi 66 oder so ne Fox Talas rc2 - irgendwas was nicht nach 20km anfängt zu knarzen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> war geil, einmal nix dabei und schon erwischts einen
> und nach 20km hat die Gabel schon wieder das knistern angefangen  das gibts doch gar nicht
> ...



was verstehst du unter knistern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter knistern



knacken/knistern unter belastung


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

ein knacken, knistern, knarzen aus der Gabelkrone...
mein Downhill-Schlauch (380g schwer!) hinten hat übrigens 4 Schlitze   waren wohl zwei Treppenstufen hintereinander die da durchgeschlagen sind *pfeif* *augenroll*


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ein knacken, knistern, knarzen aus der Gabelkrone...
> mein Downhill-Schlauch (380g schwer!) hinten hat übrigens 4 Schlitze   waren wohl zwei Treppenstufen hintereinander die da durchgeschlagen sind *pfeif* *augenroll*




 *UST* ​


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

los schnell
k-frage


----------



## Everstyle (16. Juni 2008)

M0g13r schrieb:


> muss ich mich jetzt schämen ?! *G*



Wohl eher ich mit meinen läppischen 110mm hier...


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

28


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

K-Frage?


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

ich meinte 26


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Wohl eher ich mit meinen läppischen 110mm hier...



reicht vollkommen  
hab vorne nur 100mm
un hinten gor nüscht...
geht wunderbar


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

mist, 23 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Hihi..


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

irgendwie klappts heut net mit meinen prognosen ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

mit nem hardtail kann man schon viel anfange


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

uuhuhu
heut wird spannend


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

bis zum anstoss muß die sache hier geklärt sein ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit nem hardtail kann man schon viel anfange


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

soo viele user bei der k-frage


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> *UST* ​



  ​


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

endspurt, die zielgerade ist in sicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bis zum anstoss muß die sache hier geklärt sein ...



Kinderkram


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

los jetzt, muß noch vor dem spiel den garten wässern ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Zielgerade?


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

ohje ohje


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> los jetzt, muß noch vor dem spiel den garten wässern ...



Auch das noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo viele user bei der k-frage



du wolltest los  Fussball gucken


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

jaaa da ich seh sie


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

vollgas


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

regnet doch genug


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Und?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)




----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

treffer ... !!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

zack boing !


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juni 2008)

da kresi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch Crazy,

... war aber auch Zeit, dass mal wieder ein Anderer gewinnt


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> regnet doch genug



wo  

bei uns net ...

glückwunsch cr  

bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juni 2008)

...ich auch (duschen, meine Holde kommt glei  ), der iggi sicher auch (Fussball gucken bei Chips und Bier von lauter gröhlenden Kerlen umringt)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (16. Juni 2008)

deutschland, deutschland ... !!!

gn8


----------



## wondermike (16. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> deutschland, deutschland ... !!!
> 
> gn8



Na ja. Verbuchen wir das mal unter "Schwein gehabt."


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juni 2008)

nichts da mit "Schwein gehabt" ----- Dem Gegner keine Chancen gelassen und aus den zwei die wir hatten ein Tor gemacht .... Gute Ausbeute 
K-Fragen in der Vorbereitung lösen ist unfair


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

man braucht seine Anreize  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rZMxPBMYwE&feature=related


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja. Verbuchen wir das mal unter "Schwein gehabt."



nee, schwein(i) saß doch auf der tribüne   

moin !

so ist er halt, der ergebnisorientierte fußball  
denke mal, dass es heute etwas spannender wird (obwohl rumänien die käsköpp am ende schlägt  )

f-i 1:2
r-h2 2:0

f + i damit draussen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

moin moin

f-i 1:2
r-h2 1:1


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

Moin, moin, moin


----------



## Everstyle (17. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nee, schwein(i) saß doch auf der tribüne



...und konnte ungeniert mit Angi flirten! Maaaan, hat er ein Schwein gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juni 2008)

Für alle denen langweilig ist und die noch etwas in den Alpen unternehmen möchten:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

Mal was Neues, was mein (Bike-)Kollege Boris ausgegraben hat:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5437209871684663077


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mal was Neues, was mein (Bike-)Kollege Boris ausgegraben hat:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5437209871684663077


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. Juni 2008)

und die Gabel wird lauter und lauter und lauter und..............ich soll sie nochmal einschicken...yeah, hat schon ganze 48km drauf...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> und die Gabel wird lauter und lauter und lauter und..............ich soll sie nochmal einschicken...yeah, hat schon ganze 48km drauf...



shice


----------



## Maggo (17. Juni 2008)

hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich es liber hätte wenn die franzosen weiterkämen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

ich bin heute noch trailig hoch zum Alden, dann den Haus-trail runter, rüber zum Öhlmühlweg, hoch zum nfh, den nfh-trail runter zum Öhlmühlweg und war dann gerade Richtung Heimat unterwegs, ...

... als ich auf Höhe des Rettershofes die Hofheimer Dienstagsrunde, namentlich Uwe50, Miss Rocky und Silke getroffen habe, ...

... kurzerhand bin ich dann mit denen wieder hoch zum Öhlmühlweg, den nfh-trail wieder hoch, über den Eichkopf zum Atzelberg, trailig rüber zum Rossert, die Rinne und XT-Trail runter

Hat heute einfach tierisch Spass gemacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2008)

bin schon fast ne woche nimmer gefahrn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin schon fast ne woche nimmer gefahrn



Fauler Sack


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Fauler Sack


schande über mein haupt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (17. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich es liber hätte wenn die franzosen weiterkämen



zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin schon fast ne woche nimmer gefahrn



Bei wird's auch ein Päuschen geben. Erstmal muss ich eins von meinen Bikes wieder in einen fahrfähigen Zustand bekommen. Die gute Nachricht ist, dass die Schaltaugen für's Pfadi angekommen sind.


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

was is los  

immer noch kein "moin" hier  

na denn will ich mal nicht so sein ...

*moin*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

*moin, moin*


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2008)

nicht so laut ......

moin moin moin 

krass, es regnet nicht


----------



## Everstyle (18. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen ebenfalls. 

Allerdings muss ich mal fragen, WAS macht ihr, dass ihr schon um 07:21/7:22 hier postet? Habt ihr kein Bett???


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ebenfalls.
> 
> Allerdings muss ich mal fragen, WAS macht ihr, dass ihr schon um 07:21/7:22 hier postet? Habt ihr kein Bett???



oh doch, deshalb war ich ja heute so spät dran


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich mal fragen, WAS macht ihr, dass ihr schon um 07:21/7:22 hier postet? Habt ihr kein Bett???



Wir sind einfach ganz normale berufstätige Menschen, tlw. auch mit schulpflichtigem Nachwuchs, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit aufstehen müssen


----------



## Everstyle (18. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind einfach ganz normale berufstätige Menschen, tlw. auch mit schulpflichtigem Nachwuchs, die zu einer bestimmten Zeit aufstehen müssen



Hmmm...verstehe. Allerdings was ich nicht versteheh kann, ist die Vereinabarkeit von "normale ... Menschen" und Mitglied in diesem Forum?!?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

@"die säge" wahltho : hab da noch einen baum auf dem staufen-gipfeltrail zu vermelden. von unten kommend schlecht zum drüberfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> @"die säge" wahltho : hab da noch einen baum auf dem staufen-gipfeltrail zu vermelden. von unten kommend schlecht zum drüberfahren



Ey, Ey Sir - Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl 

Ich glaube ich weiss, welchen Baum Du meinst, der liegt schon länger da, oder?


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ey, Ey Sir - Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl
> 
> Ich glaube ich weiss, welchen Baum Du meinst, der liegt schon länger da, oder?



prima   ich hätt da noch gerne ....  

ja, der baum liegt schon etwas länger,  bin den trail auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren ...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2008)

ich bräucht da noch etwas Holz zum Grillen  oder wie der Schweizer sagt grillieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, der baum liegt schon etwas länger,  bin den trail auch schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren ...



Ich glaube ich bin den Trail in diesem Jahr noch gar nicht gefahren, der Baum war aber schon im letzten Jahr da,


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich bräucht da noch etwas Holz zum Grillen  oder wie der Schweizer sagt grillieren



Ich werde die Säge im August mit in die Schweiz nehmen


----------



## Alberto68 (18. Juni 2008)

Tach ihr lutscher 

@ wahltho da du ja ein neues hobby hast  wie wäre es denn hiermit 
dafür ist doch bestimmt noch platz in deinem rücksack hab extra die leichteste rausgesucht 

und sag nur nicht das ich an deinen neuen hobby schuld bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> @ wahltho da du ja ein neues hobby hast  wie wäre es denn hiermit



Ich habe schon ernsthaft den Kauf einer Akkusäbelsäge erwogen


----------



## Alberto68 (18. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ernsthaft den Kauf einer Akkusäbelsäge erwogen



übernimmst du auch holzarbeiten im Garten? mein hecke müsste mal geschnitten werden


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> übernimmst du auch holzarbeiten im Garten? mein hecke müsste mal geschnitten werden



Ich weiss nicht, ob Du wirklich möchtest, dass ich Deine Hecke schneide,...

... ich bin da mehr der "Cleaner"


----------



## Alberto68 (18. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob Du wirklich möchtest, dass ich Deine Hecke schneide,...
> 
> ... ich bin da mehr der "Cleaner"




Perfekt die eine seite soll auch ganz weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Perfekt die eine seite soll auch ganz weg



Naja, da ich ja mehr der Mann für's Grobe bin, übernehme ich aber keine Gewähr dafür, dass evtl. hinterher nicht doch die ganze Hecke weg ist


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

moin moin 
wieder zurück aus frankfurt 
waren unter andere auch bei nem thai (moschmosch)
mhm lecker lecker 
und ich hab mit stäbchen gefuttert 
ich und stäbchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Ich werd' mir jetzt übrigens wahrscheinlich einen eigenen 15qm Raum eigens für Fahrräder und Werkstatt einrichten


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2008)

Mit Stäbchen ....  hoffentlich keine gröberen Verletzungen 

MoschMosch *leckerleckerleckerlecker*

Dann kommt als nächste Stufe Indisch im Bombay Palace am Affentorplatz


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2008)

Will auch so einen Raum *hmmpf*



> Ich werd' mir jetzt übrigens wahrscheinlich einen eigenen 15qm Raum eigens für Fahrräder und Werkstatt einrichten


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Stäbchen ....  hoffentlich keine gröberen Verletzungen
> 
> MoschMosch *leckerleckerleckerlecker*
> 
> Dann kommt als nächste Stufe Indisch im Bombay Palace am Affentorplatz


kennste moschmosch? 
war ganz lecker
nur fürn so armen alten schlucker wie mich etwas teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juni 2008)

kannst ja Teller spülen 

Es gab da nochwas, was etwas günstiger war *grübelgrübelgrübel*

wenns mir einfällt poste ich 

Aber indisch könnt ich dir wirklich mal empfehlen, gut du wirst dir keinen neuen NN mehr leisten können aber dafür schmeckt es gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kannst ja Teller spülen
> 
> Es gab da nochwas, was etwas günstiger war *grübelgrübelgrübel*
> 
> ...



NN ?  Nobby Nic


----------



## wissefux (18. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Will auch so einen Raum *hmmpf*



will auch so viele fahrräder


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> .......  für deinen tipp gibts aber ein ganz klares


Da hatte ich doch mal wirklich unrecht. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kaum da schon unbeliebt machen


So bin ich eben. 



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> *anschließ*


Ich hab schon gehört, dass bei Dir alles erwartungsgemäß verlaufen ist.  War doch klar! 



wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja. Verbuchen wir das mal unter "Schwein gehabt."


Das hätte auch anders ausgehen können.


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

@Maggo

Ist bei Dir noch alles beim Alten oder...............?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

@Caro: Endlich wieder Online?


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bin gerade ein Stück zur A***** gemeinsam mit Caro geradelt
> 
> Ich soll auch Euch schöne Grüße bestellen, sie ist ist am Wochenende umgezogen und schätzt in ca. 10 Tagen, so Telekom will, wieder Online zu sein


Da bin ich jetzt wieder.


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> denke, die neue "bergluft" bekommt ihr gut


 Zwei Minuten zu den schönsten Trails.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Zwei Minuten zu den schönsten Trails.



  Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ich möchte auch erwähnen das ich wegen meinem Prüfungsergebnis geknickt bin  habe mein (zugegeben, hoch gesetztes) Ziel leider nicht erreicht  hab "nur" 89% erreicht


Jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es doch erst richtig los.



woher weißt du das? 

schön das du wieder hier bist


----------



## wartool (18. Juni 2008)

hey Caro!

*wink* schön, dass Du wiedermal on bist


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ford-Escort-ab-9...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
bin ja stark am überlegen....


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

hey caro


----------



## Maggo (18. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Ford-Escort-ab-9...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
> bin ja stark am überlegen....



mach doch. ein upgrade der original ls ist in fast jedem fall von erfolg gekrönt. und kosten tun sie auch nicht die welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> mach doch. ein upgrade der original ls ist in fast jedem fall von erfolg gekrönt. und kosten tun sie auch nicht die welt.


 mal sehn mal sehn ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Hopi (18. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Zwei Minuten zu den schönsten Trails.



Burg Frankenstein


----------



## caroka (18. Juni 2008)

Danke, für das freundliche Willkommen. Die T****hat es doch tatsächlich geschafft. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Burg Frankenstein


So schön nun wieder auch nicht.  
Nee, Mannsteintrail runter und dann plumst Du in mein WZ.


----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2008)

Moin Ihr Schnarchnasen

*Aufstehen!*


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

ich bin schon wach. guten morgen!


----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich bin schon wach. guten morgen!



Guten Morgen Maggo!
Ich hab Dich gar nicht gesehen. *kleinlautschau*


----------



## caroka (19. Juni 2008)




----------



## hambacher (19. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


>



Moin Caro, herzlich willkommen zurück


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin *gähn* was ist denn das für ein Geschei hier *blinzel*

Schön das es euch allen gut geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schön das es euch allen gut geht



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht gleich wieder.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nee, Mannsteintrail runter und dann plumst Du in mein WZ.



komisch, bin doch vorgestern da runter, aber irgendwie wo anders gelandet  




caroka schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Schnarchnasen
> 
> *Aufstehen!*



mach ma logger, um die zeit war ich schon am airport


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> komisch, bin doch vorgestern da runter, aber irgendwie wo anders gelandet



... aber trotzdem hoffentlich weich


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

huch, die smilie-farben haben sich geändert


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> huch, die smilie-farben haben sich geändert



oder doch net 

test


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> oder doch net
> 
> test



du sollst das zeug verkaufen und nicht selbst rauchen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Juni 2008)

Wenn schon dann bitte



wissefux schrieb:


>



und nicht



wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

achso:
portugal-schland 2:1


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> achso:
> portugal-schland 2:1



nix da ! sieg nach elferkicken für uns !

1:1 nach 90 min
2:2 nach 120 min

6:5 nach elfer

so sieht ein vernünftiger tipp für heute aus 

jetzt probier ich noch mal den hier


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt probier ich noch mal den hier



na geht doch !


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da ! sieg nach elferkicken für uns !
> 
> 1:1 nach 90 min
> 2:2 nach 120 min
> ...


----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

häh?


----------



## wondermike (19. Juni 2008)

Heute bin ich mal mit dem Zug zur A*****, da meine Karre bei der Inspektion war. Echt klasse. Mit dem Auto brauche ich 20 Minuten, mit dem Rad 40. Mit dem Zug heute eine Stunde zwanzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nix da ! sieg nach elferkicken für uns !
> 
> 1:1 nach 90 min
> 2:2 nach 120 min
> ...



iss ja gut.......du warst präziser.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss ja gut.......du warst präziser.



genau ! die tendenz am ende richtig 

der nächste gegner wird aber net so gut zu spielen sein. das wird ne nummer härter ... 

gn8 dann mal ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,

naja am Schluss ist es nochmal eng geworden. Aber sie sind weiter.  

Heute gibt es Zeugnisse.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Moin, moin, moin



caroka schrieb:


> Heute gibt es Zeugnisse.



Nicht für mich


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

moin moin
ich wusste es
3:2 für deutschland 
hat mir in nem tipspiel satte 8 punkte eingebracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

... an den neuen Look der Smilies muss man sich echt erst gewöhnen


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... an den neuen Look der Smilies muss man sich echt erst gewöhnen



hast du schonmal ne profilseite eines beliebigen users angeklickt. daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen......


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du schonmal ne profilseite eines beliebigen users angeklickt. daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen......



cool, du hast sogar einen freund


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

neidisch???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> neidisch???



ich gönne es dir


----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2008)

Die machen  jetzt ja voll einen auf Myspace hier...


----------



## Frank (20. Juni 2008)

Tach zusammen. Freitaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hast du schonmal ne profilseite eines beliebigen users angeklickt. daran muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen......



Stimmt 



wissefux schrieb:


> cool, du hast sogar einen freund



Ich hab' keine Freunde


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> neidisch???



hab jetzt auch einen freund


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab jetzt auch einen freund



Ich will auch einen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Sonniger Tag, wonniger Tag!
Klopfendes Herz und der Motor ein Schlag!
Lachendes Ziel, lachender Start und eine herrliche
Fahrt. Rom und Madrid nehmen wir mit.
So ging das Leben im Taumel zu dritt.
Über das Meer, über das Land
Haben wir eines erkannt:

Ein Freund, ein guter Freund,
Das ist das Schönste was es gibt auf der Welt.
Ein Freund bleibt immer Freund
Und wenn die ganze Welt zusammenfällt.
Drum sei doch nicht betrübt,
Wenn dich dein Schatz nicht mehr liebt.
Ein Freund, ein guter Freund,
Das ist das Schönste was es gibt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Sonnige Welt, wonnige Welt!
Hast uns für immer zusammengesellt.
Liebe vergeht, Liebe verweht,
Freundschaft alleine besteht.
Ja, man vergißt, wen man geküßt,
Weil auch die Treue so unmodern ist.
Ja, man verließ manche Madam',
Wir aber halten zusamm':

Ein Freund, ein guter Freund,
Das ist das Schönste was es gibt auf der Welt.
Ein Freund bleibt immer Freund
Und wenn die ganze Welt zusammenfällt.
Drum sei doch nicht betrübt,
Wenn dich dein Schatz nicht mehr liebt.
Ein Freund, ein guter Freund,
Das ist das Schönste was es gibt.


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juni 2008)

@wahltho: von dem zeug hätt ich auch gern ein kilo...muß ja echt gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @wahltho: von dem zeug hätt ich auch gern ein kilo...muß ja echt gut sein



Gibt's doch schon seit fast 78 Jahren an der Tankstelle


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sonniger Tag, wonniger Tag!
> Klopfendes Herz und der Motor ein Schlag!
> Lachendes Ziel, lachender Start und eine herrliche
> Fahrt. Rom und Madrid nehmen wir mit.
> ...





wahltho schrieb:


> Sonnige Welt, wonnige Welt!
> Hast uns für immer zusammengesellt.
> Liebe vergeht, Liebe verweht,
> Freundschaft alleine besteht.
> ...



ob einer diesen ansprüchen gerecht werden kann


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

@ wahltho

du wolltgest es nicht anders 

@ all

moin moin

PS: Ich glaub ich hab gestern in einer Mauer gestanden und mit dem Kopf einen Ball abgewehrt 

Allein unter nicht Deutschland Fans ist schon schwierig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich hab' zwei Freunde, ich hab' zwei Freunde 

... Jungs, los: Auf zur Tankstelle


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' zwei Freunde, ich hab' zwei Freunde



immer einer mehr als du


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

*6 WOCHEN FERIEN*



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *6 WOCHEN FERIEN*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



jetzt lungern die kids wieder die ganze nacht in den parks rum und gehen mir schon morgens um halbe sechs aufn sagg


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jetzt lungern die kids wieder die ganze nacht in den parks rum und gehen mir schon morgens um halbe sechs aufn sagg


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



ist echt so, mittlerweile sogar an manchen saukalten morgenden in den herbst- winter- oder osterferien 

irgendwie werd ich da das gefühl nicht los, dass die kids beschäftigt werden wollen/müssen


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

armes deutschland ^^


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

es war einmal mit die jungen zahlen den alten die renten!
heut is es : die alten zahlen den jungen den knastaufenthalt tz..tz..tz..


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

hab ich schon erwähnt das gestern der autocorso in idstein richtig geil war??


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hab ich schon erwähnt das gestern der autocorso in idstein richtig geil war??



ein kollege von mir (wohnhaft in idstein) sagte heute früh : er wußte ja gar nicht, dass so viele 13 jährige schon den führerschein haben


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ein kollege von mir (wohnhaft in idstein) sagte heute früh : er wußte ja gar nicht, dass so viele 13 jährige schon den führerschein haben




jaja is schon geil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> es war einmal mit die jungen zahlen den alten die renten!



Apropos: Ich hoffe Du hast ein gutes Zeugnis


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

Denn sonst gibt es keine Belohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

Men @ work


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich hoffe Du hast ein gutes Zeugnis


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

ja iggi, zeich ma her dein Zeugnis


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

Dürfen wir dem Iggy auch noch Noten geben


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

shice http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/29712761

vorallem der letzte Clip


----------



## Maggo (20. Juni 2008)

der letzte hat echt die ruhe weg, ich mein was hat der sich gedacht??


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

Manchmal ist Denken eben Glückssache


----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich hoffe Du hast ein gutes Zeugnis



Genau. Unter 'nem Schnitt von 2,0 darfst Du nicht mehr mitfahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Unter 'nem Schnitt von 2,0 darfst Du nicht mehr mitfahren.



2.0 ist aber noch eine moderate Anforderung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2008)

Man.......schon wieder was neues hier. 
Per Knopfdruck einen Freund.  Ist das einfach. 
Wenn doch alles so einfach wäre........

Hab ich Euch schon mal gesagt, dass mir meine A***** Spass macht. 
Jetzt dusche ich und dann geht es ab ins WE.

Ist eigentlich Biketechnisch was geplant. Sonntag wäre doch nicht schlecht, oder? Morgen ist Extremrelaxen angesagt. 

Langsam Ausschlafen.....
langsam Frühstücken......
langsam Einkaufen gehen.........
langsam........
alles ganz langsam.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

Bei mir ist das WE Bikefrei  dafür entblöße ich meinen Adonis ähnlichen Luxuskörper und stürze mich in die Fluten irgendeines See´s


----------



## caroka (20. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das WE Bikefrei  dafür entblöße ich meinen Adonis ähnlichen Luxuskörper und stürze mich in die Fluten irgendeines See´s



Gemein........


----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Gemein........



Genau. Der arme See.


----------



## wondermike (20. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Hab ich Euch schon mal gesagt, dass mir meine A***** Spass macht.
> Jetzt dusche ich und dann geht es ab ins WE.



Tief durchatmen. Das gibt sich.


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau. Der arme See.



Vorsicht sonst lass ich dir die Luft aus dem Dämpfer 

Für WE stelle ich mir etwas in dieser Art vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Biketechnisch was geplant. Sonntag wäre doch nicht schlecht...



Urs und ich haben grob eine Tour ins Auge gefasst, so gegen 13:00 Uhr, noch nichts konkretes, wahrscheinlich Hochtaunus,...

... allerdings soll es So. gewittern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das WE Bikefrei  dafür entblöße ich meinen Adonis ähnlichen Luxuskörper und stürze mich in die Fluten irgendeines See´s



Nackisch machen am See wäre auch mal wieder eine Option


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Everstyle (21. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Urs und ich haben grob eine Tour ins Auge gefasst, so gegen 13:00 Uhr, noch nichts konkretes, wahrscheinlich Hochtaunus,...
> 
> ... allerdings soll es So. gewittern.






> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Sa, 21.06.*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*So, 22.06.*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*Mo, 23.06.*[/FONT]                   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> Tiefst-Temperatur[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*10°C*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*16°C*[/FONT]       [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]*13°C*[/FONT]                   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> Höchst-Temperatur[/FONT]       *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]19°C[/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]24°C[/FONT]* *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]18°C[/FONT]*                   [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> Vormittag[/FONT]
> ...


Soll aber laut heute erst am Nachmittag losgehen, von daher wäre eine Runde um die Mittagszeit bestimmt drin. 



caroka schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Biketechnisch was geplant. Sonntag wäre doch nicht schlecht, oder? Morgen ist Extremrelaxen angesagt.



Also, ich würde gerne mitkommen, wenn möglich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin ihr Langschläfer  HoppHopp Raus aus den Federn und den Tag geniessen 

PS: Der Stuntzi hat ein neues Rad


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2008)

Moin!




wahltho schrieb:


> 2.0 ist aber noch eine moderate Anforderung



genau! unter 1,x läuft hier gar nix  



aber jetzt erst mal nach Frankfurt zum IHK Zeugnistag


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juni 2008)

moin moin....


----------



## caroka (21. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin....



Viel zu spät.....


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2008)

aus dem stuntzi fred geklaut :



BELLI schrieb:


> Karbon statt Kondition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2008)

So, die Säge war wieder unterwegs: Der Staufen-Gipfeltrail ist frei


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Säge war wieder unterwegs: Der Staufen-Gipfeltrail ist frei



prima 

man(n) wächst ja mit seinen aufgaben : ist eigentlich die feldbergschneise schon wieder frei  ?

warst du auch auf den rot-kreuz trail aktiv ? da ist auch ein kleinerer baum abhanden gekommen, genauso wie der auf dem nfh-trail ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> warst du auch auf den rot-kreuz trail aktiv ? da ist auch ein kleinerer baum abhanden gekommen, genauso wie der auf dem nfh-trail ...



Yepp - Das war alles die Säge


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. Juni 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - Das war alles die Säge



da hat einer doch richtig spaß am sägen gefunden ....falls der taunus nicht genügend material zum sägen bietet, wäre bei uns im garten noch 3 tannen zum fällen und kleinsägen


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2008)

Boah war das geil mit dem (nicht) nackten Ar$ch in den See zu hüpfen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2008)

Moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin 

fährt heute jemand? iggi kann nicht, vivi ist weg und ich will mich irgendwie beschäftigen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Däumchen  drehen


----------



## wissefux (22. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin moin
> 
> fährt heute jemand? iggi kann nicht, vivi ist weg und ich will mich irgendwie beschäftigen



sind grade einige plauscher unterwegs zum feldberg ...

aber ich glaub, davon war nix hier angekündigt.

ich selber hatte heute nur spontan für gut 2 stunden zeit ...

mittlerweile rumpelts aber auch schon am horizont 

kommt mal alle wieder gut heim


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich auch zum Feldberg. Jetzt schiffts und rumpelts hier ziemlich  Naja, dann mach ich heut mal wieder nix, genauso wie gestern und die letzte Woche...was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (22. Juni 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ist eigentlich Biketechnisch was geplant. Sonntag wäre doch nicht schlecht, oder? ...........





wahltho schrieb:


> Urs und ich haben grob eine Tour ins Auge gefasst, so gegen 13:00 Uhr, noch nichts konkretes, wahrscheinlich Hochtaunus,...
> 
> ... allerdings soll es So. gewittern.


War eine Seite vorher gepostet. Hast Du das nicht gelesen? 
Schade.......
Wir waren aber gar nicht auf dem Feldberg. Es rumpelte eben.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hätte ich das gewusst, wäre ich auch zum Feldberg. Jetzt schiffts und rumpelts hier ziemlich  Naja, dann mach ich heut mal wieder nix, genauso wie gestern und die letzte Woche...was solls.



Sorry Crazy, ich hab' Deinen Post und die PN zu spät gesehen, sonst hätt' ich mich nochmal gemeldet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mittlerweile rumpelts aber auch schon am horizont
> 
> kommt mal alle wieder gut heim



Wir haben total Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter, ausser ein paar Tropfen, haben wir nichts abbekommen und die Trails sind auch trocken geblieben


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Platsch und wieder locker im See geplanscht 

Ich bin ganz schön Faul


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hab dann von 5-6 lockere 20km bei uns ums Dorf gedreht. Leider war bei uns der Boden nach dem Gewitter nicht ganz so trocken


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

Hoop Schwiiz ..... Achnee die spielen ja gar nicht mehr mit 


2:1 für Italien Toni schiesst sein erstes und zweites Tor


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2008)

GN8 - Es war ein herrlicher und lustiger Bike-Tag


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2008)

AmPoPo es gibt eine Tragestrecke .....


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (23. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,


mzaskar schrieb:


> Platsch und wieder locker im See geplanscht
> 
> Ich bin ganz schön Faul


So läßt sich doch leicht faul sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen liebes Forum 

PS: DIe EM schlaucht ganz scchön, ich brauche auch einen Fitness, Mental und wer weiss was es sonst noch für Trainer gibt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo es gibt eine Tragestrecke .....



Meinst Du auf der geplanten Tour im August?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Jau, aber rufe dich am Abend mal an .... so gegen 2000


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jau, aber rufe dich am Abend mal an .... so gegen 2000


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2008)

moooin
soo
also das wochende hat sich richtig gelohnt


----------



## Lucafabian (23. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moooin
> soo
> also das wochende hat sich richtig gelohnt



da bsit du nicht der einzige der das sagt...


----------



## Alberto68 (23. Juni 2008)

moin ihr lutscher oh ne plauscher mein ich


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


>



Hallo Herr Waldwusel! ich muss hier mal beschweren  sagten sie nicht die schwarze Sau wäre clean! ich musste einem Ast ausweichen  Und wenn sie dort schon am wurschteln sind, hätten sie das Schlammfeld auch trockenlegen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> .. sagten sie nicht die schwarze Sau wäre clean! ich musste einem Ast ausweichen



Was, wie, wo?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... ich musste einem Ast ausweichen  ....


 
trainiert die Reflexe 



Hopi schrieb:


> Und wenn sie dort schon am wurschteln sind, hätten sie das Schlammfeld auch trockenlegen können


 
manche zahlen Geld dafür und legen sich in eine Wanne voll davon


----------



## Hopi (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> manche zahlen Geld dafür und legen sich in eine Wanne voll davon



Ok  wenn Du wieder hier bist, zahlst Du 20 Euro und ich zeige Dir die Stelle


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2008)

was haltet ihr von DER Digicam?


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

Kauf dir ne Lumix und fertig 

http://www.netto24.ch/microspot/cat...nic/BB_Digitalkameras&manid=Z00066/detail.jsfhttp://www.lumix.de


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Lumix und fertig
> 
> http://www.netto24.ch/microspot/cat...nic/BB_Digitalkameras&manid=Z00066/detail.jsfhttp://www.lumix.de



wenn du die hälfte bezahlst?? 
leider ist mein budget begrenzt 
un da media markt oben genannte kodak.... für 79 im angebot hat.... dacht ich mir ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (23. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn du die hälfte bezahlst??
> leider ist mein budget begrenzt
> un da media markt oben genannte kodak.... für 79 im angebot hat.... dacht ich mir ...



in diesem preissegment kannst du weder etwas ganz besonders gut noch etwas ganz besonders schlecht machen. kaufen marsch marsch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8



dito


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2008)

dito dito 

tomorrow is still another day


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dito dito
> 
> tomorrow is still another day



und da is er schon wieder, der neue tag 

moin


----------



## fUEL (24. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und da is er schon wieder, der neue tag
> 
> moin


Moin Fux, moin neuer Tag - geh jetzt biken aber vorher noch ne Frage:

Hat schon jemand hier bei Chain reaction bestellt und welche Erfahrungen gibt es dazu bzgl der Abwicklung der Bestellung, Lieferung etc.?

Danke f die Info

Gruß Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## oldrizzo (24. Juni 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Moin Fux, moin neuer Tag - geh jetzt biken aber vorher noch ne Frage:
> 
> Hat schon jemand hier bei Chain reaction bestellt und welche Erfahrungen gibt es dazu bzgl der Abwicklung der Bestellung, Lieferung etc.?
> 
> ...



...die preise sind gut, die abwicklung auch. die lieferung erfolgt, wenn die ware verfügbar ist, sehr flott.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen lieber neuer Tag, Alles wird gut


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand hier bei Chain reaction bestellt und welche Erfahrungen gibt es dazu bzgl der Abwicklung der Bestellung,



Yepp - Mein (Bike-)Kollege Boris



oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...die preise sind gut, die abwicklung auch. die lieferung erfolgt, wenn die ware verfügbar ist, sehr flott.



Deckt sich mit den Erfahrungen von Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen lieber neuer Tag, Alles wird gut



 Wieso? - Es ist doch schon alles gut


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

nee, meine Beraufkondition, die eh schon nicht besonders ist, war gestern shice schlecht ..... Ich habe getropft wie eine alte rostige Gieskanne, geschnauft wie eine alter Postbus bei der Fahrt auf den Gothardtpass, und die Beine erinnerten mehr an WackelPeter und das kurz vor einem kleinen Marathon .... 



aber alles wird gut


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2008)

sei froh, dass die schäche phase schon vor dem rennen kam. dann ist die wahrscheinlichkeit doch recht gut, dass es beim rennen besser läuft 

hab auch immer mal wieder zwischendurch einen totalen hänger. die berühmte tagesform eben. am nächsten tag läuft es dann meist wieder wie geschmiert, ohne dass ich mir das richtig erklären könnte ...


----------



## Zilli (24. Juni 2008)

Guude,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wenn du die hälfte bezahlst??
> leider ist mein budget begrenzt
> un da media markt oben genannte kodak.... für 79 im angebot hat.... dacht ich mir ...


... hat wohl aber keine Video-Funktion (is halt die Frage, ob Du es brauchst für YouTube-Schnappschüsse).
Ansonsten Aldi bringt ab Do. auch ne Kamera wieder raus für 129  (mit Video und anderen technischen Finessen).
Wichtig für mein Empfinden ist u.a. die Auslösegeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2008)

N'Abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juni 2008)

moin moin
waren heute im MTZ... 
Seb hat seinen LCD, ich meine neue Kamere (nikon L16)
un ich hab rausgefunden das mein auto 190km/h fährt 

hier einige testbilder:


----------



## wissefux (24. Juni 2008)

das krabbelvieh find ich supi


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

Ich habs geschafft ..... Nach der Arbeit rauf auf den Uetliberg (7km / 400 hm) und dann den Antennentrail runter (3.5km / 350 hm) 

Hat Spass gemacht, nur war ich leider viel zu langsam


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft ..... Nach der Arbeit rauf auf den Uetliberg (7km / 400 hm) und dann den Antennentrail runter (3.5km / 350 hm)
> 
> Hat Spass gemacht, nur war ich leider viel zu langsam



und jetzt erstmal ein Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. Juni 2008)

... und jetzt erstmal GN8


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

wurden 2 Bier GN8


----------



## wissefux (25. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

... geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

FFM meldet *blub* *blub*


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juni 2008)

das ganze *blub* rhein main *blub* gebiet säu*blub*ft grad ab *blub* *blub*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

*blub* Was *blub**blub* hast *blub* Du ge*blub*sagt? Hier *blub*t es so *blub*


----------



## hambacher (25. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> *blub* Was *blub**blub* hast *blub* Du ge*blub*sagt? Hier *blub*t es so *blub*



*blub* in der Pfalz gerade vorbei, ca 25l/m² in 10 min *blub*


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2008)

what???


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2008)

aso
daaas *blub*
war ganz schön viel *blub*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

hambacher schrieb:


> *blub* in der Pfalz gerade vorbei, ca 25l/m² in 10 min *blub*



 Ziemlich viel *Blub*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

Ach so:

Da Günni uns am w/e mit einem Besuch im Taunus beehrt, ist am Sonntag eine Tour ab fbh geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hier scheint die Sonne


 
noch  ich glaube ich mach mich mal auf den Heimflug, bevor es ein Fahren gegen die Strrömung wird


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

@iggi: die Cam ist der Hammer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

Gude Crazy


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> @iggi: die Cam ist der Hammer



je sais


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Juni 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2008)

*finaleeeeeeeeeeeee* 

moin und danke an die schweizer, für das (wenn auch zeitversetzte) bild


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> *finaleeeeeeeeeeeee*



 Ach, haben die Deutschen gestern abend gewonnen? *duckundwech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach, haben die Deutschen gestern abend gewonnen? *duckundwech*



ja, die türken sind erneut vor wien gescheitert 

war aber wahrlich keine glanzleistung, leider


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, die türken sind erneut vor wien gescheitert



 Haben sie denn wenigsten den Kaffee da gelassen?



wissefux schrieb:


> war aber wahrlich keine glanzleistung, leider



So lautet auch das Urteil der Presse


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja, die türken sind erneut vor wien gescheitert
> 
> war aber wahrlich keine glanzleistung, leider



bei soviel dusel werden die am ende noch europameister. meine mutter feiert am sonntag ihren 60. geburtstag und jetzt muss sie wohl ab 20:30 auf die herren und sicher auch auf einige damen verzichten. das hatte die arme frau schonmal zuletzt bei ihrem 50. bei der wm 98. damals hat schland gegen croatien verloren, mal sehn wies weitergeht......


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

Tschuldigung aber der Aussetzer wurde in Wien fabriziert  In der Schweiz konnte man das Spiel ganz normal ohne Aussetzer sehen 

Moin


----------



## wissefux (26. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber der Aussetzer wurde in Wien fabriziert  In der Schweiz konnte man das Spiel ganz normal ohne Aussetzer sehen



ja, is schon klar 

die schweizer haben uns mit ihrem bild aber ausgeholfen 
allerdings war der kommentar via telefon ein paar sekunden schneller wie das bild aus der schweiz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber der Aussetzer wurde in Wien fabriziert



Ob Österreich oder Schweiz ist doch alles das Gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

In der Schweiz sind die Berge schöner


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

wünsche einen wunderschönen guten morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wünsche einen wunderschönen guten morgen



Uuii! - Auch schon aufgestanden


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Uuii! - Auch schon aufgestanden



na also bitte


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na also bitte



bin mindestens schon eine stunde wach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> na also bitte





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin mindestens schon eine stunde wach




"Wach" heisst nicht zwingend auch "aufgestanden"


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wach heisst nicht aufgestanden



wie wahr wie wahr 
wenn ich da mal an die schulzeit zurückdenke....
so donnerstags 1+2std mathe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wie wahr wie wahr
> wenn ich da mal an die schulzeit zurückdenke....
> so donnerstags 1+2std mathe



Tja, dann muss man wohl auch noch zwischen "wach", "aufgestanden" und "ausgeschlafen" differenzieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

N'abend, hab' 'ne herrliche Tour durch den Hochtaunus hinter mir 

Die Verhältnisse sind wirklich ideal


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2008)

schön für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabend....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

N'abend iggi


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

n'abend!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

so
gleich müsste jens eintrudeln....
und dann planen wirn garmischurlaub  
hofftl. spielts wetter mit


----------



## Maggo (26. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> gleich müsste jens eintrudeln....
> und dann planen wirn garmischurlaub
> hofftl. spielts wetter mit



jetzt aber bitte erstmal dein tip für das spiel heute....!


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. Juni 2008)

3:1 für spanien


----------



## wondermike (26. Juni 2008)

So, bin auch wieder im Lande. Über ein funktionierendes Mountainbike verfüge ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber das sollte zum Wochenende auch wieder anders sein.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2008)

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Sind hier alle in den Ferien ????'

Ich suche eine Federgabel mit Cantisockel? Hat noch jemenad etwas im Keller stehen was noch funktioniert?? Ist für meine alte Liebe (siehe Namen), die wieder zu Fahrten für die Stadt Verwendung finden soll ...

Immo ist da ne alte Judy DH (rot ) drin, die jedoch nicht mehr richtung funktioniert. Werde sie mal demontieren und schauen ob sich noch was retten lässt. Ich denke jedoch, das die Elastomere in Auflösung sind


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2008)

hab noch ne marzocchi mx comp eta 2006 mit 105mm
P.S. die knackt... 
wird aber bald nochmal eingeschickt


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

willst du sie loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juni 2008)

eig ja nicht


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

na dann 

Aber ich muss mir erste mal die Judy anschauen, evtl. lässt sich das ding ja noch retten. Wenn nicht muss ich mal ueberlegen, ob ich nicht wieder eine Starrgabel einbaue, da zu Zeiten der grossen Liebe gab es noch gar keine Federgabeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hab' leider keine Gabel mit Canti-Sockel mehr im Fundus, nur noch ne Fox F80 X


----------



## Hopi (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> na dann
> 
> Aber ich muss mir erste mal die Judy anschauen, evtl. lässt sich das ding ja noch retten. Wenn nicht muss ich mal ueberlegen, ob ich nicht wieder eine Starrgabel einbaue, da zu Zeiten der grossen Liebe gab es noch gar keine Federgabeln



hat der Rahmen denn schon 1 1/8 ?

schau doch mal hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Rock-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> hat der Rahmen denn schon 1 1/8 ?
> 
> schau doch mal hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Rock-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



gerade wenns nur in die stadt geht würd ich da schon was standesgemäßes verbauen.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' leider keine Gabel mit Canti-Sockel mehr im Fundus, nur noch ne Fox F80 X


 
Wenn ich meine cube auf Disk umrüste käme ich auf dich zurück 



Hopi schrieb:


> hat der Rahmen denn schon 1 1/8 ?
> 
> schau doch mal hier
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Rock-Shox-Dart-1schw-Pivot-akt-Modell-Neu_W0QQitemZ350072530948QQihZ022QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Jupp die alten Zaskars haben schon das "damals" dicke Steuerrohr


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Oder ich verbrate meine Ersparnisse 

http://www.gtbicycles.com/usa/eng/Products/Mountain/Cross-Country/Hard-Tail/#2626


----------



## Maggo (27. Juni 2008)

iss denn die geometrie von der kiste auf ne federgabel ausgelegt? evtl würd ich sonst schauen ob du nicht ne alte duke uturn bekommst, die hat ab 63mm fw und sollte auch schon richtig gut funktionieren.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Naja die Geo ist nicht direkt für Federweg ausgelegt, doch bekam die jetzige Federgabel (Judy DH mit 75mm) dem Fahrverhalten recht gut. 
Deswegen such ich ja etwas mit max 80mm Federweg. Mit Ebay ist in die Schweiz immer so ein Mist, da Geld für die Ueberweisung und noch teurer Versandt sich merklich bemerkbar machen. Dann würd ich lieber bei verschiedenen Händlern rumstöbern ob dort noch etwas brauchbares in der Kiste liegt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

hab heute eine Anstrengende Hetzerei vom IPH nach Lenzhahn hinter mir  ich war so doof einem Arbeitskollegen hinterher zu fahren, hab ihn wohl ziemlich gebremst, wir haben immerhin 1:10h gebraucht  wenn da nur nicht die schei$ Wadenkrämpfe wären ... dann hätte ich wohl auch schneller als 30 fahren können  letzte mal hab ich mir 2h Zeit genommen 

Aber gibt auch was schönes, morgen seh ich meinen Schatz wieder  und jetzt gehts mim iggi schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

N'abend zusammen


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen



Tach.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

Servus WM


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus WM



wm ist doch erst in 2 jahren  jetzt ist em


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wm ist doch erst in 2 jahren  jetzt ist em



Ich nehme an, unser ehrenwerter Herr Mitplauscher wollte seinen Optimismus bzgl. einer erfolgreichen Qualifikation für besagte WM zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

So, wieder mal ein neues Problem. Gerade habe ich versucht, das neue Schaltauge anzubauen. Das hat auch geklappt. Nur habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Käfig vom Schaltwerk doch total verbogen ist. So habe ich also immer noch kein fahrbereites Bike.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

ohjeh, las es doch we und mach einen auf SingleSpeed 

So meine Dorade ist fertig, ich geh mal lecker essen


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ohjeh, las es doch we und mach einen auf SingleSpeed



Gut, ich übe schonmal. Und wenn Du dann mal wieder hier auftauchst, mache ich das dann auch bei Dir.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Nööö das zählt nicht, ich bin Brillenträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nööö das zählt nicht, ich bin Brillenträger



Die Brille bau' ich Dir auch um.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

*hmmmpfff* ich geh jetzt Fisch essen 

schoenen Abend noch 

A,PoPo habe meine Judy DH auseinander genommen und mir sind mehere Elastomere entgegen gebröselt 
Jetzt muss ich halt die Manitou SX TI einbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, unser ehrenwerter Herr Mitplauscher wollte seinen Optimismus bzgl. einer erfolgreichen Qualifikation für besagte WM zum Ausdruck bringen.



Ich hab' doch einfach nur den Nick von WM abgekürzt


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' doch einfach nur den Nick von WM abgekürzt



Blasphemie, sag ich nur.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, wieder mal ein neues Problem. Gerade habe ich versucht, das neue Schaltauge anzubauen. Das hat auch geklappt. Nur habe ich dann festgestellt, dass der Käfig vom Schaltwerk doch total verbogen ist. So habe ich also immer noch kein fahrbereites Bike.



Shicendreck


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Das kannst du laut sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das Kannst Du Laut Sagen



Bitte sehr:

*S H I C E N D R E C K*


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> *S H I C E N D R E C K*



Danke!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Au 

So Fisch verputzt, jetzt geht es dem gemütlichen Teil des Abends zu .... Nette Musik, Espresso, Grappa, Weiswein 

Morgen ist Radservice angesagt, das Federgabelproblem der alten Liebe will gelöst werden, das Cube HT hat eine paar lose Schrauben und Lager, dann muss ich mir Gedanken machen ob HT oderFully am Sonntag die richtige Wahl ist hmmmm

Ich sollte meinen ganzen alten Räder verschenken, ein modernes HT kaufen und gut ist, immer an den alten Dinger rumdoktern bringt es auch nicht, man hinkt immer hinterher  
Aber ich liebe mein Zaskar *schnüff*

Was soll ich nur tun *achgottohgottohgott*

Erstmal Wein trinken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

Prost


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juni 2008)

und GN8


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Wie denn? Wo denn? Was denn ?

Schon so spät???? 


Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht? Ist es wirklich schon so spät?

Na dann Guds Nächtle


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Find ich ja schon eine drastische Massnahme

http://www.bmc-racing.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/Medientexte/pressinfo_TE01_eng.pdf

Hatte gedacht, bevor ich alle alte Räder irgendwie zusammen zu werkeln kauf ich gleich was neues, geiles


----------



## wondermike (27. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Find ich ja schon eine drastische Massnahme
> 
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/Medientexte/pressinfo_TE01_eng.pdf
> 
> Hatte gedacht, bevor ich alle alte Räder irgendwie zusammen zu werkeln kauf ich gleich was neues, geiles



Weia. English for Runaways in Reinkultur.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2008)

Der Text in Deutsch wäre schlimmer  Viel mehr Worte die man nicht versteht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. Juni 2008)

ei gude!

nach ausgediegenem Grillabend mit iggi inkl schrauben vorneweg, gehts jetzt ab in die Kiste. Gute Nacht @ all  

morgen kommt die Vivi ausm Urlaub wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin 

Freue mich auf den Napf  gleich mal Rad putzen, welches nehm ich denn nun und welche Reifen montiere ich 

Am besten ich lass alles wie es ist und radele gemütlich hinter den Marthonraketen her und mach Bildchen


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2008)

So, dann geh' ich mal kucken, ob der Herr Denfeld ein Schaltwerk für mich hat.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2008)

is das ok
3,88km 176hm in 14,51min ?


----------



## wondermike (28. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is das ok
> 3,88km 176hm in 14,51min ?



Nö. Viel zu langsam.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juni 2008)

@die säge :hab a***** für dich im unteren drittel des fuxsteintrails. dort liegt schon seit längerem ein weit verzweigter mittelgroßer baum ...
keine ahnung, ob das deine säge packt. kannst ja mal vorbeifahren. ist ja eh schön da runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is das ok
> 3,88km 176hm in 14,51min ?



Is ok  

Zum Vergleich: Von mir auf den Staufen sind 200hm auf circa 2,5km und ich brauche je nach Tagesform und Bike so zwischen 13 und 16 Minuten


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit 

einen schönen Abend wünsch ich mal


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juni 2008)

moin....


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2008)

noch a weng früh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juni 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2008)

Gn8 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## fUEL (29. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Moin


 moin- geiles wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (29. Juni 2008)

moin moin moin moin moin

geiles wetter und geile trails !


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2008)

war das heiss  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier einige Eindrücke vom Napf Bike Marathon


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> geiles wetter und geile trails !



 Yepp - Caro, Cynthia, Uwe50 und ich haben mit Günni (dem Hambacher) eine Riesenrunde durch den Taunus gedreht


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin moin moin
> 
> geiles wetter und geile trails !



kann ich nur bestätigen 
für mich wars heute: Feldi-Feldi-Fuxi-Altkönig-Falkenstein-Feldi-heim


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juni 2008)

is schon blöd
grad mal 1400hm.... un 52km


----------



## wondermike (29. Juni 2008)

Habe mich heute dann doch noch aufgerafft. Das Fahrrad hat auch wieder eine Schaltung (dank des freundlichen Herrn Kater, der mir die gestern verkauft hat) und fährt wieder. Nach zwei Wochen Pause dann heute erstmal eine gemütliche Hausrunde. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen
> für mich wars heute: Feldi-Feldi-Fuxi-Altkönig-Falkenstein-Feldi-heim





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is schon blöd
> grad mal 1400hm.... un 52km



respekt 


schlaf bloß beim fußball nicht ein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> für mich wars heute: Feldi-Feldi-Fuxi-Altkönig-Falkenstein-Feldi-heim



   Auch von mir Respekt!

Bei uns war es heute Staufen, Schwarze Sau, Hahnenkopf, Kaisertempel-Spitzkehren, Fischbacherkopf, XT-Trail, Friedhofs-Trail, Öhlmühlweg, Reichenbachtal, Kocher-Fels, Vic-Trail, trailig hoch zur Altenhöfe, Weisse Mauer, Fuxi, Haus-Trail, Reichenbachtal, Öhlmühlweg, Bahn-Trail...




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> is schon blöd
> grad mal 1400hm.... un 52km



Km waren bei uns in etwa die Gleichen, Hm hab' ich nicht gemessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2008)

So GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juni 2008)

... upps: Jetzt hab' ich gerade herausgefunden, warum es so angenehm ruhig draussen ist und kaum einer hupt


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


>





wissefux schrieb:


>



 Nicht weinen: Lebbe geht weiter!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2008)

Moin 


**** aber gerade noch so *****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

moin
die ham ja gestern wie ne seniorenmannschaft gespielt....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

guude iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

moin säääge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit zukünftige Altersvorsorge


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zukünftige Altersvorsorge



erst zahlst du mir arbeitslosengeld


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> erst zahlst du mir arbeitslosengeld



 Das wollen wir ja mal nicht hoffen, los sofort ans Lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das wollen wir ja mal nicht hoffen, los sofort ans Lernen



ich hoffs ja auch nicht 

nää morgen lern ich


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2008)

nicht lange rumgemacht, ab ans lernen


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nicht lange rumgemacht, ab ans lernen



jetzt geh ich erstmal im radladen schaffen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zukünftige Altersvorsorge





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> erst zahlst du mir arbeitslosengeld



sehr gut gekontert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sehr gut gekontert



Vorsicht: Du Iggi würde dann auch Dir auf der Tasche liegen


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Du Iggi würde dann auch Dir auf der Tasche liegen



ja ja, aber du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie oft ich mir hier auf a***** den anderen spruch anhören muß 
bin bei uns nämlich noch mit bei den jüngsten. und das mit 35


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, aber du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie oft ich mir hier auf a***** den anderen spruch anhören muß



Ach so - deshalb


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

N'abend


----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja ja, aber du glaubst ja gar nicht, wie oft ich mir hier auf a***** den anderen spruch anhören muß
> bin bei uns nämlich noch mit bei den jüngsten. und das mit 35



Au weia. Bist Du etwa Lehrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. Juni 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt geh ich erstmal im radladen schaffen



Da kannst Du aber wenigstens ein Schulbuch mitnehmen und reinschauen, wenn grad kein Kunde da ist. Schließlich zählen wir auf Dich.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juni 2008)

bin heut morgen mim Rad nach Höchst  28km 55min 
und heut mittag dann da irgendwie durchn Wald, an der Gundel war ich, am Mannstein und am Kaisertempel. Und gleich wird gegrillt  

@ wahltho: kanns sein das du so gegen 17uhr an der Gundel warst?


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: kanns sein das du so gegen 17uhr an der Gundel warst?



kann es sein, dass du gegen 19.15 uhr am toom warst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> @ wahltho: kanns sein das du so gegen 17uhr an der Gundel warst?



No!



wissefux schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass du gegen 19.15 uhr am toom warst



Yes!


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vorsicht: Du Iggi würde dann auch Dir auf der Tasche liegen



jaaaahaa
und ich bin ziemlich schwer


----------



## wissefux (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yes!



gewonnen 

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juni 2008)

@Iggi: Du hast Post

@All: GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Iggi: Du hast Post


du auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juni 2008)

so bin auch mal weg
machts gut 
tschöööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (1. Juli 2008)

mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooin

wie verdammt noch mal kommt jetzt das leerzeichen da rein ???


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin moin....

bin aufm sprung.. muss um 9 schaffe ....
@säge telefonat folgt von da irgentwann gegen halb 10 denk ich...wenn nichts los ist

so nu muss ich aber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @säge telefonat folgt von da irgentwann gegen halb 10 denk ich...wenn nichts los ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2008)

Uff, am Frei-Tag den ganzen Tag nur in der Bude rumgerödelt:

1. Werkbank und Werkzeugschrank für den Bike-Keller zusammengeschraubt und aufgestellt/-gehängt
2. Neue Geschirrspülmaschine installieren lassen
3. Dem Elektriker geholfen, ein LAN-Kabel in den Keller zu ziehen

... und hinterher alles wieder saubergemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 3. Dem Elektriker geholfen, ein LAN-Kabel in den Keller zu ziehen



Was man halt so braucht. 

Jetzt kannst Du ja eine Webcam für die Werkbank einrichten, damit wir immer kontrollieren können, ob Du das auch ordentlich machst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was man halt so braucht.



Ebend  

GN8


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2008)

moin again ...


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

Guude Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2008)

bin grad am überlegen ob ich mal ne kleine runde feldberg oder atzelberg fahr


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin grad am überlegen ob ich mal ne kleine runde feldberg oder atzelberg fahr



ich würde das Wetter heute ausnutzen, morgen soll es ziemlich wechselhaft und gewittrig werden


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich würde das Wetter heute ausnutzen, morgen soll es ziemlich wechselhaft und gewittrig werden



bin aber irgentwie grad sooo faul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin aber irgentwie grad sooo faul



mann soll auf seinen körper hören


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mann soll auf seinen körper hören



tut man*n* je was anderes


----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. Juli 2008)

ei gude


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2008)

Gude 



wondermike schrieb:


> Was man halt so braucht.
> 
> Jetzt kannst Du ja eine Webcam für die Werkbank einrichten, damit wir immer kontrollieren können, ob Du das auch ordentlich machst.


Ich bin dafür!!!!!  


Heut war es so heiß, dass selbst die Maschinen stehen geblieben sind.


----------



## wissefux (2. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Heut war es so heiß, dass selbst die Maschinen stehen geblieben sind.



wieso , dein rechner scheint doch wieder zu laufen 

heute so heiß, dass ich keinen bock auf radeln hab ...


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wieso , dein rechner scheint doch wieder zu laufen
> 
> heute so heiß, dass ich keinen bock auf radeln hab ...



Ich bin heute auch nicht gefahren, weil ich mir eingeredet habe, dass es heute gewittert.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch nicht gefahren, weil ich mir eingeredet habe, dass es heute gewittert.



... lt. Wettervorhersage könnte das morgen der Fall sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2008)

gmoin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2008)

Jo Mon Fux! Hach schon wieder Donner-s-tag ... bin mal gespannt ob es heute so schüttet wie sie alle behaupten


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2008)

Frank schrieb:


> Jo Mon Fux! Hach schon wieder Donner-s-tag ... bin mal gespannt ob es heute so schüttet wie sie alle behaupten



ich seh dem heute mal gelassen entgegen, da ich mit dem auto fahren musste 
regen wäre grundsätzlich mal nicht schlecht, der liederbach und seine bewohner brauchen dringend mehr wasser ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2008)

Bin heute auch mitm Mustang hier ... Beine brauchen mal etwas Pause, vor allem mein lädiertes Knie - außerdem war das gestern abend von Kronberg zurück verdammt schweißtreibend ... und heute abend gehts mit Kolleschen inne City zum Mampfen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

... bin heute w/der Gewitterankündigung vorsichtshalber auch mit dem Mezze gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Moin Iggi 

... was ist denn das? Noch in der Schule und schon die senile Bettflucht?


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2008)

nur weicheier hier ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

muss um 9 wieder schaffe....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

... hast' ja in den Ferien richtig Stress 

... naja kannst Dich ja später in der Schule wieder erholen


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> nur weicheier hier ...



vorsicht gringo! seinereiner ist seit ner halben ewigkeit wach......


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... hast' ja in den Ferien richtig Stress
> 
> .*.. naja kannst Dich ja später in der Schule wieder erholen *



SICHER DOCH


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorsicht gringo! seinereiner ist seit ner halben ewigkeit wach......


 
Das heißt bei dir sicher sowas wie "seit 15 Minuten" ...


----------



## wissefux (3. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> vorsicht gringo! seinereiner ist seit ner halben ewigkeit wach......



ums wach sein geht´s ja gar net, vaddi 

vielmehr ums mim auto auf die a****** fahren wegen diverser fadenscheiniger begründungen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielmehr ums mim auto auf die a****** fahren wegen diverser fadenscheiniger begründungen



naja, heute ist es wohl eher eine bindfadenscheinige Begründung


----------



## Frank (3. Juli 2008)

Also mein Knie prognostiziert definitiv eine latente Wetteränderung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Grüezi zäme 

nehme heut auch den kleinen schwarzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

Goil!   

Tyrannen-Quartett


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

rolf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> rolf



Du meinst "rofl", oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du meinst "rofl", oder?



im grunde schon
allerdings sagt jeder rofl
daher sag ich rolf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> im grunde schon
> allerdings sagt jeder rofl
> daher sag ich rolf



ach so


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> im grunde schon
> allerdings sagt jeder rofl
> daher sag ich rolf


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. Juli 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> im grunde schon
> allerdings sagt jeder rofl
> daher sag ich rolf



rolf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

So Regen ist wohl erstmal vorbei, ich glaube, ich dreh' mal noch 'ne Feierabendrunde


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

its now schwül again.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

yes it should geben a donnerwether ich hope


----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> yes it should geben a donnerwether ich hope



du jetzt auch hope? ich dachte nur waHltHo hope.....


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

The last hope 

Oder, der letzte der hope


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> du jetzt auch hope? ich dachte nur waHltHo hope.....



nonono
in cause of i had not winning in the lotto i can't me not leisten a hope

but ich hope that it makes a donnerwether, that the schwüüüüle wether run away oder goes back wo its hergekommen is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Juli 2008)

i hope auch so.
rolf.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

Dachte das heisst ro(h)lof(f)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

oh i sea, english for runnaways...


... no gewitther here, only manchmal some tropfen in the forest von oben i had


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> oh i sea, english for runnaways...
> 
> 
> ... no gewitther here, only manchmal some tropfen in the forest von oben i had



verry guud


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

... verry, verry gut indeed


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. Juli 2008)

der liebe iggi geht jetzt ins bett....
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. Juli 2008)

I say then auch mal good night tonight


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2008)

gudd´s Nächtle dann 

Ach ja, Morgen ist Home Office, da kann ich mich dann zum Mittag im Wald einsauen gehen


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2008)

i´d like to say gude morsche now ...


----------



## Frank (4. Juli 2008)

Tgif !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

a herzlich gude morsche from me too


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2008)

*Gruezi zäme *


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> oh i sea, english for runnaways...



Aber ganz weit weggerannte. Ts ts ts. Kaum dreht man Euch Burschen mal den Rücken zu....


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2008)

Läuft die Bildung auf vollen Touren .... Pisa wir kommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber ganz weit weggerannte.




oh yes - very, very much runnaways we are


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2008)

neee bikeaway´s


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neee bikeaway´s



oh yes natürlich we are not runnaways, but bikeaways


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

oh a very nice day euch all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oh a very nice day euch all



 Thank yu vielmals , auch Dir a very nice and warm day

... letztes Jahr war hier doch mal Hessisch-Babbeln angesagt, da gefällt mir German Pidgeon Englisch aber doch wesentlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

luat enier sudtie knan man jdes wrot lseen sfoern man den estren und lzeten behstcabun fseesztt und den rset vmcihsert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

smimtt aeinchsnned


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> smimtt Aeinchsnned



ein nueer tenrd ist gobeern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

das wrid aebr kmolpzreit zu shbcieern und swhceiirg zu lseen, da duaren kgfrae-n dnan aebr lnäegr als ssnot


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

rischdisch


----------



## Maggo (4. Juli 2008)

lorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

wie mnieen?


----------



## Maggo (4. Juli 2008)

flor!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. Juli 2008)

a wunderschönen good Day wünsch i you peoples


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2008)

ich geh jzet ne rndue bekin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich geh *jzet *ne rndue bekin



fleht ein T


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fleht ein T



msus ich whol ncoh üebn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> msus ich whol ncoh üebn



aerllidgns


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2008)

Oh Gott oh Gott. Dann doch lieber English for Runaways.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Oh Gott oh Gott. Dann doch lieber English for Runaways.



wruam dnen bsols?


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2008)

gtue nchat 

mit gn8 geht´s leider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (4. Juli 2008)

oje heir hab ich aebr was lsgeoretten


----------



## wondermike (4. Juli 2008)

Hilfe! Hier sind alle von außerirdischen Gehirnfressern befallen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oje heir hab ich aebr was lsgeoretten



wseio, ist dcoh lsuitg, mal was gnaz adneers


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit gn8 geht´s leider net



GN8 beblit eebn GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. Juli 2008)

GN8 @lal


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2008)

mion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

mion, mion


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8 @*lal*



ei ei ei was ist das dnen 

mion mion mion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ei ei ei was ist das dnen



Na das "@" hat dcoh zum "All" dzaugheröt


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2008)

asnuhmaswesie


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> asnuhmaswesie



Wesio nur asunhasmwiese?


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wesio nur asunhasmwiese?



 eagl


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> eagl



ganeu


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2008)

war heut mal am alden und hab mir euren downhill angeschaut.

fürn uphill ja ganz brauchbar  aber fürn downhill 

na ja, wat solls. die profis laufen die strecke ja auch erst mal ab, bevor sie sie runterfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> fürn uphill ja ganz brauchbar  aber fürn downhill



 zmeiiclh hfteig oedr?


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> war heut mal am alden und hab mir euren downhill angeschaut.



Was denn für'n Downhill?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was denn für'n Downhill?



Der Fux meint' den Trail am Alden, den Lugxx, Iggi, Crazy und ich vor ein paar Wochen von umgefallenen Baumstämmen befreit haben...

... er befindet sich auf der Nordseite des Alden; wenn Du dort bei der Mülltonne stehst und Richtung GrFeldi schaust, liegt der Einstieg eigentlich fast vor Dir. Er verläuft zunächst nach rechts am Hang lang. Er gehört für mich hier im Taunus mit zu den anspruchsvollsten Trails.

In meinem Fotoalbum im Trailcleaning-Ordner sind ein paar Fotos.

Auf Wunsch von Lugxx wurde der Trail von uns Freireiter-Trail getauft


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> was Denn Für'n Downhill?


----------



## wondermike (5. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... er befindet sich auf der Nordseite des Alden; wenn Du dort bei der Mülltonne stehst und Richtung GrFeldi schaust, liegt der Einstieg eigentlich fast vor Dir. Er verläuft zunächst nach rechts am Hang lang. Er gehört für mich hier im Taunus mit zu den anspruchsvollsten Trails.



Ah jetzt ja. Den kenne ich. Hab' jedenfalls schon mal runtergeschoben.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja. Den kenne ich. Hab' jedenfalls schon mal runtergeschoben.



ich würd gern mal einen (oder mehrere) sehen, die das runterfahren ...

s3-s4 würd ich mal sagen ...
bei mir hört der spass bei s2 eigentlich auf ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal einen (oder mehrere) sehen, die das runterfahren ...
> 
> s3-s4 würd ich mal sagen ...
> bei mir hört der spass bei s2 eigentlich auf ...



mit deinem bike durchaus machbar


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

ich scah dnen mal wdeier gtue ncaht @lal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit deinem bike durchaus machbar



druhcuas


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. Juli 2008)

Ach so: Crao, etvl. Tohams und mneie Wnegikiet drheen mgroen um 11:00 Uhr enie Rndue ab fbh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mit deinem bike durchaus machbar



da muß dann aber ein anderer draufsitzen 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so: Crao, etvl. Tohams und mneie Wnegikiet drheen mgroen um 11:00 Uhr enie Rndue ab fbh



wie wäre es mit 9.00 uhr gundelhard ? für alle frühaufsteher 

gn8


----------



## Maggo (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal einen (oder mehrere) sehen, die das runterfahren ...
> 
> s3-s4 würd ich mal sagen ...
> bei mir hört der spass bei s2 eigentlich auf ...



s4 auf gar keinen fall, wenn s4 dann in richtung hochwärts...... s3 würde ich an einigen stellen gelten lassen. ansonsten muss ich leider eingestehen dass ich seit der trailcleaningaction nicht mehr in den genuß gekommen bin, dies aber gerne mal wieder tun will......


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> s4 auf gar keinen fall ... s3 würde ich an einigen stellen gelten lassen. ansonsten muss ich leider eingestehen dass ich seit der trailcleaningaction nicht mehr in den genuß gekommen bin, dies aber gerne mal wieder tun will......



oh mann, was bin ich ein weichei 

mion


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

mion, mion


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin
kann mir jemand ne website nennen die ne verlässliche wetterprognosen, möglichst für Garmisch, Donnerstag bis Montag, gibt??


----------



## Maggo (6. Juli 2008)

wetter.com ist imho recht zuverlässig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

na die sagen ja wundervolles wetter vorraus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

... lt. www.wetter.de sieht das nicht gut aus für die nächste Zeit


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

die 7 tagesprognose geht nur bis freitag.... mist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die 7 tagesprognose geht nur bis freitag.... mist....



Ich hab' in der 14-Tages-Prognose 'reingeschaut...

fürs ganze Wochnende Gewitter, danach weiterhin feucht


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' in der 14-Tages-Prognose 'reingeschaut...
> 
> fürs ganze Wochnende Gewitter, danach weiterhin feucht



na mahlzeit....
solange bis nachmittags die sonne scheint solls  mir egal sein....


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2008)

Kann mich bitte mal einer in den Arsch treten, damit ich mich endlich vom Sofa aufraffe?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte mal einer in den Arsch treten, damit ich mich endlich vom Sofa aufraffe?



bleib besser da, ist gesünder 

mich hats heute richtig gut zerlegt. im kurzen trail bei der königsteiner quelle bin ich mit den pedalen an einem baumstumpf urplötzlich in voller fahrt hängengeblieben und hab nen schönen abflug gemacht. mir tut so ziemlich alles weh, wenn ich micht bewege. also besser liegen bleiben 

hat hier zufällig jemand sowas wie ne klappbare säge 
hätte da noch ne rechnung zu begleichen


----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bleib besser da, ist gesünder
> 
> mich hats heute richtig gut zerlegt. im kurzen trail bei der königsteiner quelle bin ich mit den pedalen an einem baumstumpf urplötzlich in voller fahrt hängengeblieben und hab nen schönen abflug gemacht. mir tut so ziemlich alles weh, wenn ich micht bewege. also besser liegen bleiben
> 
> ...


Ich hffoe Du hsat Dir nchit zu sher weh gtean. 
Das macht ja Spass. Ich sollte mal wieder öfter reinschauen.


----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Kann mich bitte mal einer in den Arsch treten, damit ich mich endlich vom Sofa aufraffe?



Zu spät gelesen, sonst hätte ich es getan.  
Warum bist Du nicht mitgekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mich hats heute richtig gut zerlegt. im kurzen trail bei der königsteiner quelle bin ich mit den pedalen an einem baumstumpf urplötzlich in voller fahrt hängengeblieben und hab nen schönen abflug gemacht. mir tut so ziemlich alles weh, wenn ich micht bewege. also besser liegen bleiben



 Ohje - Gute Besserung  



wissefux schrieb:


> hat hier zufällig jemand sowas wie ne klappbare säge
> hätte da noch ne rechnung zu begleichen



Wenn Du mir genau beschreibst, wo das passiert ist, Räche ich Dich  

War das vllt. auf dem Stück wo letztes Jahr der CC-ler gestürzt und sich das Knie aufgeschlitzt hat?


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> War das vllt. auf dem Stück wo letztes Jahr der CC-ler gestürzt und sich das Knie aufgeschlitzt hat?



genau da, wo wir im letzten jahr den rettungswagen hinbestellt haben ...

ich nehme an, gleiche ursache. nur ich kann anscheinend besser stürzen 
vielleicht auch dank "no clickies" 

jetzt war ich so stolz, gestern einen s3 trail heil runtergeschoben zu haben und dann sowas in s-1 

geht schon wieder, warte jetzt auf die diversen verfärbungen an hautoberfläche 
meine finger haben nix abbekommen, tippen geht prima


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> genau da, wo wir im letzten jahr den rettungswagen hinbestellt haben ...



Ok, falls ich da morgen abend wieder langkomme, werde ich mal nach dem Baumstumpf die Augen offenhalten...


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, falls ich da morgen abend wieder langkomme, werde ich mal nach dem Baumstumpf die Augen offenhalten...



wenn du vom parkplatz den kleinen steilhang runter kommst ist der gleich linker hand. z.z. etwas zugewachsen ...

erstaunlich, wie schnell man sich doch um ein paar entscheidende cm verschätzen kann. die gefahr war mir ja durchaus bekannt und noch beim reinfahren bewusst ...

mr. säge, walten sie ihres amtes 
mußt jetzt aber nicht extra wegen mir dahin ... hab jetzt eh erst mal ein paar tage geländepause


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ok, falls ich da morgen abend wieder langkomme, werde ich mal nach dem Baumstumpf die Augen offenhalten...



und pass auf dich auf, das teil ist äußerst heimtückisch


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Zu spät gelesen, sonst hätte ich es getan.
> Warum bist Du nicht mitgekommen?



Na, wenn Ihr schon mitten in der Nacht losfahren müsst...  

Aber nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei. Heute hat es dann doch noch zu einer Hausrunde gereicht.


----------



## caroka (6. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na, wenn Ihr schon mitten in der Nacht losfahren müsst...
> 
> Aber nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei. Heute hat es dann doch noch zu einer Hausrunde gereicht.



 Würde mich freuen. Kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich wieder mitfahre.  


Seitdem ich regelmäßig Flachlandrunden fahre, geht es im Taunus viel besser. GA  sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehme an, gleiche ursache. nur ich kann anscheinend besser stürzen
> vielleicht auch dank "no clickies"


Lassen wir ihn in seinem Glauben. 



wissefux schrieb:


> geht schon wieder, warte jetzt auf die diversen verfärbungen an hautoberfläche
> meine finger haben nix abbekommen, tippen geht prima



Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und pass auf dich auf, das teil ist äußerst heimtückisch



Keine Sorge, es ist quasi schon weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei.



 Das würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Lassen wir ihn in seinem Glauben.



seelig die nicht clicken und doch fahren (war doch so ähnlich, oder )


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

mooosche.
@ fux an very guuud besserung...


----------



## Maggo (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> seelig die nicht clicken und doch fahren (war doch so ähnlich, oder )


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. Juli 2008)

sooooooooooooooooo
donnerstag morgen um 3:00uhr gehts los... 
und zwar DA hin


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sooooooooooooooooo
> donnerstag morgen um 3:00 geht los...
> und zwar DA hin



cool, es geht also nach "SIMG5744" 

danke @all für die genesungswünsche 

mach mir ernsthaft gedanken, wie ich heut am besten die nacht überstehen werde. die üblichen stellungen fallen wohl aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Juli 2008)

Ich sach' denn mal GN8


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen. Kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich wieder mitfahre.



Wieso, haben Dich die Macker so geärgert?


----------



## wondermike (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mach mir ernsthaft gedanken, wie ich heut am besten die nacht überstehen werde. die üblichen stellungen fallen wohl aus



Na ja, neue Stellungen probieren hat doch auch was...


----------



## wissefux (6. Juli 2008)

der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier 

und auf schmerzen im bett steh ich nun weissgott nicht 

gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der mensch ist ein gewohnheitstier
> 
> und auf schmerzen im bett steh ich nun weissgott nicht
> 
> gn8


 

Gute besserung - schwarze bikes werfen nicht ab, echte Mustangs eben.........


----------



## fUEL (6. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen. Kann aber noch nicht sicher sagen, ob ich wieder mitfahre.
> 
> 
> Seitdem ich regelmäßig Flachlandrunden fahre, geht es im Taunus viel besser. GA  sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


 

Das traust Du dich doch nur zu schreiben weil der uwe in Urlaub ist.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juli 2008)

GN8 und Gute Besserung @ FUX


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2008)

moin !

auto fahren ging ganz gut. das ein- und aussteigen bereitet noch etwas probleme ...


----------



## caroka (7. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,


wondermike schrieb:


> Wieso, haben Dich die Macker so geärgert?


Die können mich doch gar nicht ärgern. 



fUEL schrieb:


> Das traust Du dich doch nur zu schreiben weil der uwe in Urlaub ist.


Ich rechne trotzdem mit einer Reaktion seinerseits. 



wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> auto fahren ging ganz gut. das ein- und aussteigen bereitet noch etwas probleme ...


Dann weißt Du schon mal wie das im Alter ist.


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

Morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> auto fahren ging ganz gut. das ein- und aussteigen bereitet noch etwas probleme ...



früh übt sich wer ein rentner werden will 

mosche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2008)

moin, moin, morsche, morsche, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> früh übt sich wer ein rentner werden will



Das heisst senile Bettflucht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> auto fahren ging ganz gut. das ein- und aussteigen bereitet noch etwas probleme ...



Gute Besserung weiterhin 

... aber erzähl' dich mal von der Nacht, welche Stellungen gingen denn jetzt?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juli 2008)

ich würde mal sagen, die wetterprognose für garmisch-partenkirchen hat sich für mich doch noch halbwegs zum guten gewendet 
http://de.beta.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0003244


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

Wann geht es denn los??


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. Juli 2008)

Donnerstag in der früh.. bis Monatg


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Donnerstag in der früh.. bis Monatg


 
Ooohh nur ein langes Wochenende???? 

Schade, lohnt bestimmt dort mehr Zeit zu verbringen. Dann wünsch jetzt schonmal viel Spass und lass alles, incl. deiner Person, ganz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2008)

N'abend


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

und ich dachte schon der Taunus ist ausgestorben  

dito mit dem Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. Juli 2008)

... war heute noch mit meinem Kollegen Nobbi im Hochtaunus, Hüner-Berg, Vic-Trail reversed, Kocherfels, Reichenbachtal reversed, Feldbergschneise, kleiner Feldi, Rotes Kreuz, nfh-Trail, Bahn-Trail...

... wir haben mit dem Wetter einigermassen Glück gehabt, nur einmal gab' es einen kräftigen Schauer, 

... besser jedenfalls als heute morgen zur A*****, wo ich fast den ganzen Weg im Regen gefahren bin


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

Ich sach mal Gute Nacht ..... Gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2008)

Hoi Thomas

es gibt Bilder 

http://mtb-news.ch/


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Thomas
> 
> es gibt Bilder
> 
> http://mtb-news.ch/



 Danke! - Werde ich mir mit A. anschauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Morsche


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2008)

ei gude.!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

Morchse, ei gude, moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ooohh nur ein langes Wochenende????
> 
> Schade, lohnt bestimmt dort mehr Zeit zu verbringen. Dann wünsch jetzt schonmal viel Spass und lass alles, incl. deiner Person, ganz



danke.. ich werd mir mühe geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> danke.. ich werd mir mühe geben



Ich fahre ja dann am Donnerstag nach Garmisch...


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Wie was du auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie was du auch



Am 18. startet mein Alpen-X von Garmisch an den Gardasee


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

schön für dich  

Mich plagen gerade Hals- und Muskelschmerzen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja dann am Donnerstag nach Garmisch...




jetzt den?
oder dann den vor dem 18.ten ?


----------



## Maggo (8. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jetzt den?





wahltho schrieb:


> Am 18. startet mein Alpen-X von Garmisch an den Gardasee



confused???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2008)

vllt will er ja schon ne wocher vorher in garmisch biken .... is doch noch jung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt will er ja schon ne wocher vorher in garmisch biken .... *is doch noch jung *



 Danke - da geht runter wie Öl 

Ich fahre erst am 17. nach Garmisch


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2008)

Ist das schon so weit mit Deinem AlpenX? Manoman, die Zeit vergeht ja wie im Flug.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

Yepp - Die Zeit rast


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. Juli 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

man hechelt förmlich nur nochhinterher  der Zeitnatürlich 

Jemand Lust zu putzen? Ich hät da noch ne Wohnung


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man hechelt förmlich nur nochhinterher  der Zeitnatürlich
> 
> Jemand Lust zu putzen? Ich hät da noch ne Wohnung



Nööööö, ich esse gerade Erdbeer- und Apfelkuchen, den mir meine Vermieterin vor die Tür gestellt hat. 
Aber was hälst Du davon, mir meine Wäsche wegzubügeln. Ist auch ganz wenig.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Ich komm vorbei


----------



## caroka (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich komm vorbei



So lange kann ich nicht warten.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Na dann back ich mir eben selbst einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> vllt will er ja schon ne wocher vorher in garmisch biken .... is doch noch jung



Genau! Total jung ist der!


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

N'abend


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2008)

ebenso n'abend..


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Jaja die Unterhaltungen sind in der letzten Zeit doch sehr Einsilbig geworden


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jaja die Unterhaltungen sind in der letzten Zeit doch sehr Einsilbig geworden



Wohl wahr. 

Sagte er einsilbig.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2008)

Ist dein Bike eigentlich wieder fit und schön und einsatzbereit?


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juli 2008)

ich geh mal ins bett
gn8 leute
am Dienstag gibts viiiiele Fotos und gesprächsstoff


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Total jung ist der!



 Genau - So jung können wir gar nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jaja die Unterhaltungen sind in der letzten Zeit doch sehr Einsilbig geworden





wondermike schrieb:


> Wohl wahr.



Das lässt sich in der Tat wohl nicht so ganz leugnen.


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist dein Bike eigentlich wieder fit und schön und einsatzbereit?



Eins davon. Das andere ist wenigstens geputzt. Aber insgesamt ist bei beiden noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Eins davon.



Vllt. ergibt sich ja am Sonntag nochmal die Gelegenheit für eine Tour


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Vllt. ergibt sich ja am Sonntag nochmal die Gelegenheit für eine Tour



Sollten wir ins Auge fassen.


----------



## wondermike (8. Juli 2008)

Nu muss ich aber in die Heia. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sollten wir ins Auge fassen.



 <- Auch recht einsilbig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2008)

moin

einsilbiger geht kaum ...


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2008)

war heut das erste mal wieder mit dem rad unterwegs. leider spüre ich noch schläge selbst bei gullideckel überfahren im brustkorbbereich. der rest ist schon wieder leidensfähiger ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen Zusammen


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen 

@*Fux
warum ueberfährst du auch die armen Gullideckel, die können doch nichts dafür, die machen doch nur ihre Arbeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> war heut das erste mal wieder mit dem rad unterwegs. leider spüre ich noch schläge selbst bei gullideckel überfahren im brustkorbbereich. der rest ist schon wieder leidensfähiger ...



Gute Besserung weiterhin 

Der Baumstumpf, der Dir das angetan hat, ist diese Woche definitiv noch dran


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gute Besserung weiterhin
> 
> Der Baumstumpf, der Dir das angetan hat, ist diese Woche definitiv noch dran



thanx 

wenn das "bergauf" radeln heut mittag auch gut klappt und das wetter mitspielt, besuch ich vielleicht nochmal den verflixten baumstumpf.

man soll ja solche stellen möglichst schnell nochmal fahren, um sein sturz-trauma wieder zu überwinden


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @*Fux
> warum ueberfährst du auch die armen Gullideckel, die können doch nichts dafür, die machen doch nur ihre Arbeit



ich gebs zu, eigentlich bin ich ja ein kanaldeckelausweicher, manchmal sogar mit dem auto 
geht aber leider nicht immer und so kam schon so manch ein gulli auch unter meine räder 
bordsteine sind aber noch schlimmer. und die a******* nix, sondern lungern nur faul am straßenrand rum


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja heute mal zu GC. Aber so wie der Wetterbericht aussieht, sind die Aussichten ja nicht so toll.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2008)

Gc  das heisst doch GA


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

GC = Go Crazy Biketreff, immer Mittwoch abends. Bis jetzt war dieses Jahr fast immer schlechtes Wetter oder ich hatte Termine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...Aber so wie der Wetterbericht aussieht, sind die Aussichten ja nicht so toll.



Na so schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na so schlecht sieht es doch gar nicht aus



Gestern haben sie für den Nachmittag Regen angekündigt. Aber vielleicht sagt ja Dein Super-Spezial-Wetterradar was anderes? Lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2008)

@Wondermike

ist das die Geschichte von Go Crazy, wo man so ne Art Saisontiket kaufen muss??? Oder kann man da auch als "Gast" mitfahren???


----------



## wissefux (9. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @Wondermike
> 
> ist das die Geschichte von Go Crazy, wo man so ne Art Saisontiket kaufen muss??? Oder kann man da auch als "Gast" mitfahren???



soweit ich weiß : 1 x als gast kostenfrei, dann zahlen oder reise über gc antreten (die natürlich auch zahlen )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß : 1 x als gast kostenfrei, dann zahlen oder reise über gc antreten (die natürlich auch zahlen )



Genau 

1 x als Gast, danach eine Saisonkarte für 50 Euro erwerben, die auf eine Bike-Reise bei GC angerechnet wird oder umgekehrt eine Bike-Reise bei GC buchen, dann bekommt man ein Bike-Treff-Saison-Ticket gleich mit.

Es werden Gruppen mit verschiedenen Levels (bzgl. Tempo und Schwierigkeit) angeboten.

Insb. für jemanden, der Kontakt zu anderen Bikern knüpfen möchte oder aber neue Trails im Taunus kennenlernen möchte, ist der Go Crazy Bike-Treff sicherlich eine interessante Sache.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Gestern haben sie für den Nachmittag Regen angekündigt. Aber vielleicht sagt ja Dein Super-Spezial-Wetterradar was anderes? Lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren.



Der HR3-Wetterbericht sagt schon, dass gegen Abend von Westen her in Hessen Regen aufkommen soll. Ich hab' aber mal bei www.wetter.de für Kelkheim reingeschaut: 0 l/qm Niederschlag, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 21 %.


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2008)

hmm...   ob ich da heute einfach mal den Gast mache? *ggg*

@Waltho: wir können langsam mal ne Runde nach Feierabend mit Treffpunkt an der Nidda angehen, wenn Du noch willst  Prüfungen sind vorbei.. habe jetzt viiiiel Zeit *gg*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> h[/B]ltho: wir können langsam mal ne Runde nach Feierabend mit Treffpunkt an der Nidda angehen, wenn Du noch willst



Können wir gerne machen 

... warum sollte ich nicht wollen


----------



## wartool (9. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Können wir gerne machen
> 
> ... warum sollte ich nicht wollen



dann sag mir doch einfach mal, wann Du Zeit diese und die nächste Woche Zeit hast... und ich such mir nen Termin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> dann sag mir doch einfach mal, wann Du Zeit diese und die nächste Woche Zeit hast... und ich such mir nen Termin raus



Von den Wetteraussichten her kommt für eine Hochtaunus-Tour diese Woche wohl nur noch heute oder morgen in Frage. Kommende Woche Montag oder Dienstag, da ich ab Mittwoch Urlaub habe...


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> 1 x als Gast, danach eine Saisonkarte für 50 Euro erwerben, die auf eine Bike-Reise bei GC angerechnet wird oder umgekehrt eine Bike-Reise bei GC buchen, dann bekommt man ein Bike-Treff-Saison-Ticket gleich mit.
> 
> ...



So isses. Ich bin jetzt schon seit bald 5 Jahren dabei fahre immer noch gerne mit. Die 50 Kröten sind zu verschmerzen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juli 2008)

moooooooin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juli 2008)

guckt mal was ich im freireiterfred gefunden hab 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mtkeyf0B4U&feature=related


----------



## caroka (9. Juli 2008)

Tomaten mit Mozarella


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> guckt mal was ich im freireiterfred gefunden hab
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mtkeyf0B4U&feature=related



vorderrd zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tomaten mit Mozarella


Soll heißen, habe gerade gegessen. Ich hoffe, es war kurz genug formuliert. Nicht dass ich noch aus der Reihe tanze.


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tomaten mit Mozarella



bei uns gabs tortellinisalat...........lecker. jetzt gleich gehts zum bowling green nach wiesbaden.mal schaun wies wird, hoffentlich hälts wetter.......


----------



## Maggo (9. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soll heißen, habe gerade gegessen. Ich hoffe, es war kurz genug formuliert. Nicht dass ich noch aus der Reihe tanze.



ok.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tomaten mit Mozarella



Gab´s bei mir


----------



## caroka (9. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> *vorderrd *zu verkaufen.



Das würde ich nicht kaufen. Das ist ja kaputt.


----------



## caroka (9. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei uns gabs tortellinisalat...........lecker. jetzt gleich gehts zum bowling green nach wiesbaden.mal schaun wies wird, hoffentlich hälts wetter.......



Auch nicht schlecht.........beides.
Ich werde heute mal einen ruhigen Abend verleben. Seit meinem Umzug bin ich nur noch unterwegs. Was ich so alles verpasst hatte.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

Bin gerade vom Biken zurück und habe auch einen Mordshunger, ein Schokodessert von A. hat gerade schon dran glauben müssen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. Juli 2008)

ei gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. Juli 2008)

soo
ich geh mal ins bett
viertel nach 2 geht de wecker 
also machts gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo
> ich geh mal ins bett
> viertel nach 2 geht de wecker
> also machts gut!!



Viel Spass und passt auf Euch auf


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> soo
> ich geh mal ins bett
> viertel nach 2 geht de wecker
> also machts gut!!



Na denn viel Spaß. 

Und seid schön brav und benehmt Euch...


----------



## wondermike (9. Juli 2008)

Hat heute ja noch geklappt mit GC. 

Musste mich ziemlich aufraffen und hatte anfangs gar keine Lust. Das Wetter hat auch nicht geholfen. Wenigstens hat es gehalten. Aber nach ca. einer halben Stunde bin ich ganz gut in Tritt gekommen und dann hat es richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2008)

Viel Spas euch 

und GN8 @ all


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber nach ca. einer halben Stunde bin ich ganz gut in Tritt gekommen und dann hat es richtig Spaß gemacht.



Na also, geht doch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> V



Gute Besserung


----------



## caroka (10. Juli 2008)

Moin moin


----------



## caroka (10. Juli 2008)

Es weihnachtet sehr......bei Hibike!

Also wer sich jetzt ein schickes Radel kaufen möchte, bekommt einen Warengutschein dazu.


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Es weihnachtet sehr


----------



## caroka (10. Juli 2008)

Mensch, nicht mal so eine Nachricht läßt Euch aus Euren Löchern kriechen......
Dann fahr ich eben 

Edit: Moin Fux


----------



## wissefux (10. Juli 2008)

moin caro

gute fahrt ... wohin auch immer


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

moin, moin moin 

... oder so ähnlich


----------



## wartool (10. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin moin

@waltho... wann würdest Du heute an der Nidde sein können? Muss dann klären, ob ich hier bissl früher wegkomme.. bin extra mitm Fully auf die A.... könnte also direkt von hier kommen  / falls es heute nix wird.. evtl nächsten Montag oder Dienstag...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @wa*h*ltho... wann würdest Du heute an der Nidde sein können? Muss dann klären, ob ich hier bissl früher wegkomme.. bin extra mitm Fully auf die A.... könnte also direkt von hier kommen  / falls es heute nix wird.. evtl nächsten Montag oder Dienstag...



Sorry, aber ich hatte gestern vergessen, dass wir heute abend noch zum Grillen eingeladen sind 

... deshalb werde ich heute abend nicht Richtung Hochtaunus, sondern Richtung Hofheim fahren...

... wenn dann ginge nur noch Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (10. Juli 2008)

np.. dann fahre ich von hier aus alleine ne Runde 

wegen Montag müsste ich mich dann kurzfristig melden.. kann noch nicht sagen, was hier auf der A... los ist am Montag...evtl Überstunden kloppen...


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. Juli 2008)

moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

N'abend Crazy


----------



## caroka (10. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend Crazy



Gude Wahltho, schon geduscht?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Gude Wahltho, schon geduscht?



Klaro Caro


----------



## Maggo (10. Juli 2008)

ich dachte du duschst nicht.


----------



## mzaskar (10. Juli 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte du duschst nicht.



Ach die alte Geschichte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## LuckyCat14 (11. Juli 2008)

Servus


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2008)

LuckyCat14 schrieb:


> Servus



So glücklich?.... es regnet


----------



## caroka (11. Juli 2008)

Oh, Schande über mich.....

Moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach die alte Geschichte



du meinst die dinge ändern sich??

guten morgen allerseits. ich finde den regen heute angebracht. wir sind gegen mittag bei den vermieters zum grillen eingeladen........nur nicht wenns regnet.


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen allerseits. ich finde den regen heute angebracht. wir sind gegen mittag bei den vermieters zum grillen eingeladen........nur nicht wenns regnet.



 wie jetzt 

bock auf grillen oder nicht


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, hier lacht die Sonne das es eine wahre Freude ist  und ich bin krank und muss drinne bleiben


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, hier lacht die Sonne das es eine wahre Freude ist  und ich bin krank und muss drinne bleiben



gute besserung, aber gib uns unsere sonne zurück , brauchst sie ja eh grad net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

Komm und hol sie dir doch


----------



## Maggo (11. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie jetzt
> 
> bock auf grillen oder nicht



grillen ja, vermieter....................


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm und hol sie dir doch



nee, regnet grad zu heftig. da bleib ich lieber drin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich möchte auch nicht meine Vermieter grillen, kann ich verstehen 

Hey Fux, 
lass die Sonne da 

aahhh da ist sie ja wieder


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Naja, ich möchte auch nicht meine Vermieter grillen, kann ich verstehen
> 
> Hey Fux,
> lass die Sonne da



grillen vielleicht, aber nicht verzeheren 

hab die sonne definitiv nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, hier lacht die Sonne das es eine wahre Freude ist  und ich bin krank und muss drinne bleiben



Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

Hab total Schwein gehabt, bin trocken zwischen all den Schauern und Gewittern nach FFM gekommen


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab total Schwein gehabt, bin trocken zwischen all den Schauern und Gewittern nach FFM gekommen



respekt 

zu meiner zeit haben die ganzen schauer und gewitter noch gepennt


----------



## wartool (11. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> So glücklich?.... es regnet



war aber heute morgen aufm Arbeitsweg warmer Regen.. man könnte fast sagen, dass es angenehm war


----------



## wondermike (11. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> respekt
> 
> zu meiner zeit haben die ganzen schauer und gewitter noch gepennt



So, dann setz' ich mich jetzt auch mal in mein trockenes Auto...


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

Aber mach es Schiebedach zu 


Hmmm warmer Regen hmmmm das gibt mir jetzt zu denken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

Warmer Regen ist immer goil


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> du meinst die dinge ändern sich??



Nö, nicht mehr in meinem Alter  

... geduscht wird/wurde immer abends


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

soviel zum Thema, ein Vodka geht noch 

http://www.20min.ch/sport/fussball/story/15748892


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. Juli 2008)

@Fux: Hab' den bösen Baumstumpf heute zu ca. 75% durchgesägt, musste dann aber abbrechen, weil ich unter Zeitdruck war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2008)

schneller sägen


----------



## LuckyCat14 (12. Juli 2008)

So Servus an alle und heute mit Sonne


----------



## Maggo (12. Juli 2008)

servus.......!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebste Taunusplauscher und Taunusplauscherinnen 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle eine angenehme Nachtruhe, fühlt euch ausgeschlafen und gestärkt für des Tages neue Mühen. 

Hat mal jemand einen Vorschlag, was ich bei diesem (besch.....) bescheidenen Wetter machen soll 
Gleich bekomme ich Besuch aus Deutschland, zum Wandern, aber selbst der kleine, süsse, schnuckelische Albis hängt in den Wolken  und der Wetterbericht verheisst nicht Gutes für den restlichen Tag 

Naja es gilt ja nur neue Wanderschuhe einzulaufen und nach 2 Tagen Bettruhe etwas Bewegung an der frischen Luft zu suchen 

Jetzt erstmal frühstücken, duschen und einkaufen und auf die wundersame Eingebung hoffen 

Also Jungs und Mädels auf und raus aus den Federn 


!!!!!AUFSTEHEN!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2008)

Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht 

Eine kleine Wanderung ist doch eigentlich eine gute Idee für die Rekonvaleszenz 

Bei uns ist das Wetter nicht ganz so schlecht, auch gestern hatte ich Glück und bin nur abends noch in einen leichten Landregen geraten.


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> @Fux: Hab' den bösen Baumstumpf heute zu ca. 75% durchgesägt, musste dann aber abbrechen, weil ich unter Zeitdruck war


moin

ist doch schon prima  auf das dieses blöde teil keinem mehr zum verhängnis wird 
als nächstes stehen dann ein paar fette bäume im weg . aber dann könnte man ja sämtlichen wald hier klein machen 
ein wenig fahren können sollte man(n) dann halt doch 

kam die woche noch nicht zum biken. für die fahrt zur a***** ging es schon ganz gut. habe aber noch schmerzen im brustkorbbereich. die machen sich dann beim biken über hindernisse und beim beschleunigen bemerkbar ...
aber es wird von tag zu tag besser


----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> !!!!!AUFSTEHEN!!!!!



Mann, krakeel doch nicht rum hier, am frühen Morgen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2008)

so heute geht es auf den Haldigrat 

Im Winter herrlich zum Freeriden, fernab von allen Touristen im Sommer herrlich zum wandern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so heute geht es auf den Haldigrat



Viel Spass


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin dann mal 'ne Runde Biken...


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ich Bin Dann Mal 'ne Runde Biken...





wahltho schrieb:


> viel Spass


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. Juli 2008)

ei gude!!




wondermike schrieb:


> Mann, krakeel doch nicht rum hier, am frühen Morgen.



um die Uhrzeit war ich schon lange am arbeiten und da erzählst du was vom "frühen morgen"


----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer diese Frühaufsteher! 


Unter der Woche muss ich auch (relativ) früh raus. Da ratze ich dann am Wochenende auch gern mal ein bisschen länger.


----------



## caroka (12. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Immer diese Frühaufsteher!
> 
> 
> Unter der Woche muss ich auch (relativ) früh raus. Da ratze ich dann am Wochenende auch gern mal ein bisschen länger.


Fauler Sack 
Mach ich auch.

Ist morgen etwas geplant? Ich sitze gerade hier auf der Terasse und schau mein gepuztes Bike ganz verliebt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ist morgen etwas geplant? Ich sitze gerade hier auf der Terasse und schau mein gepuztes Bike ganz verliebt an.



Der Mann mit der Säge wird sich bei Dir melden, 

Keine Angst, der ist ganz harmlos.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Fauler Sack
> Mach ich auch.



Faule Sau 



caroka schrieb:


> Ist morgen etwas geplant?



...



wondermike schrieb:


> Der Mann mit der Säge wird sich bei Dir melden,





GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## wondermike (13. Juli 2008)

So, wieder daheim. Und geduscht und gemapft und ganz schön platt. Aber schee war's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2008)

Yepp war 'ne sehr schöne und lustige Tour


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin

eigentlich wollte ich nächstes WE mit dem MTB etwas freeriden gehen , vielleicht sollte ich die Wahl des sportgerätes nochmal ueberdenken 



Arosa, Tschuggenhuette auf ca 2000m


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

^^^so wollen wir das aber nicht haben wenn wir dort biken gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin moin
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich nächstes WE mit dem MTB etwas freeriden gehen , vielleicht sollte ich die Wahl des sportgerätes nochmal ueberdenken



 Ich mach' mir auch langsam Gedanken bzgl. meines Alpen-X, der ja am Freitag ab Garmisch starten soll 

Hat jemand einen guten Link zu Vorhersagen für das Alpenwetter für Westösterreich bis Gardasee?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ^^^so wollen wir das aber nicht haben wenn wir dort biken gehen


 
wann gehen wir den dort biken


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' mir auch langsam Gedanken bzgl. meines Alpen-X, der ja am Freitag ab Garmisch starten soll
> 
> Hat jemand einen guten Link zu Vorhersagen für das Alpenwetter für Westösterreich bis Gardasee?


 
versuchs mal hier http://www.alpenverein.de


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann gehen wir den dort biken



hatten wir nicht gesagt arosa im spätsommer????


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

ja aber noch keinen festen Termin oder? Oder gibt es jetzt einen?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ja aber noch keinen festen Termin oder? Oder gibt es jetzt einen?



ne gibts noch nicht...wird aber langsam zeit einen festzulegen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne gibts noch nicht...wird aber langsam zeit einen festzulegen



Tja, wer zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst: Einen Termin Ende August haben A. und ich uns schon reserviert


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Tja, wer zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst: Einen Termin Ende August haben A. und ich uns schon reserviert



du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das uns das abhalten würde...so ein kotzbrocken bist ja nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...so ein kotzbrocken bist ja nun auch wieder nicht



Shice  - Ich glaube ich muss an meinem Ruf arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> shice  - Ich Glaube Ich Muss An Meinem Ruf Arbeiten :d



:d:d:d


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Naja, mit Thomas und Almut geht es bergauf 

Und am WE wollte ich mir mal die Abfahrt von Rothorn nach Chur gönnen, jemand Interesse 

Wie ist es denn so mit September?? Keine Ferien, wenig Rotsocken und meist noch gutes Wetter.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

september klingt doch nicht schlecht....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Da mach mal hinne  bevor ich einen Kletterkurs buche 

würde mir sogar Urlaub nehmen


----------



## caroka (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das uns das abhalten würde...so ein kotzbrocken bist ja nun auch wieder nicht






Lucafabian schrieb:


> september klingt doch nicht schlecht....


Haltet Ihr mich auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da mach mal hinne  bevor ich einen Kletterkurs buche
> 
> würde mir sogar Urlaub nehmen



gibts irgendwas was du nicht machst??? vom klettern würd ich dir aber abraten, da muß man mit dem körper ganz dicht an die wand...äääääh... 

wir hatten geplant von freitag bis montag arosa zu besuchen






caroka schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr mich auf dem Laufenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts irgendwas was du nicht machst??? vom klettern würd ich dir aber abraten, da muß man mit dem körper ganz dicht an die wand...äääääh...
> 
> wir hatten geplant von freitag bis montag arosa zu besuchen



Vorsicht junger Padawan, ganz dünnes Eis 


Dafür fall ich weicher


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Haltet Ihr mich auf dem Laufenden?



Aber immer


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. Juli 2008)

ei gude

und weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wondermike (14. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts irgendwas was du nicht machst??? vom klettern würd ich dir aber abraten, da muß man mit dem körper ganz dicht an die wand...äääääh...



Der Berg muss dann halt auch richtig stabil sein...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

moin

hab zur enttarnung der spionin beigetragen


----------



## caroka (15. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hab zur enttarnung der spionin beigetragen



Moin moin,

hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? Welche Enttarnung und welche Spionin?


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> hab ich was nicht mitbekommen? Welche Enttarnung und welche Spionin?



guckst du bei stuntzi´s live bericht "the snake" im reise-forum


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute, einen schönen, ausgefüllten, erfolgreichen und sonnigen Tag wünsche ich 

Jaja die Spioninnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> hab zur enttarnung der spionin beigetragen



Dein Name sei Fux, James Fux


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Mit der Lizenz zum lösen der K-Fragen


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

schon wieder ne k- frage 
dann mal ran an die tasten ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

293

shice 30 sek. ...


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Dein Name sei Fux, James Fux



fux, wissefux


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Hoi Lugxx

wie wäre es denn im Septembder. Da ich dann eh ne Woche Urlaub mache, könnte ich das mit dem Besuch der Hessenreiter verbinden ..... Mein grober Plan im Moment ist 

ist der 20te - 27te September.... da liese sich bestimmt ein Montag oder Freitag anhängen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

sehr geiles Buch für die Tessinliebhaber


----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2008)

saaach maaaaa.. WAHLTHO??

warst Du eben beim HIBIKE?? mit 2 anderen Kerlen?


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> saaach maaaaa.. WAHLTHO??
> 
> warst Du eben beim HIBIKE?? mit *2 anderen Kerlen*?



ne ne, das kann net sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2008)

hhmmmm.. habe erst überlegt, ob ich ihn anquatschen soll.. kenne ihn ja nur mit Brille und Helm :-D....

oder meinst Du, dass er sich nur in Damenbegleitung aus dem Haus begibt ?? *ggg*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> saaach maaaaa.. WALTHO??
> 
> warst Du eben beim HIBIKE?? mit 2 anderen Kerlen?



Yepp


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

da fehlt ein "h"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> saaach maaaaa.. WALTHO??
> warst Du eben beim HIBIKE?? mit 2 anderen Kerlen?



wa*h*ltho bitte, soviel Zeit muss sein   



mzaskar schrieb:


> da fehlt ein "h"



Danke!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

wenn man(n) heir nicht aufpasst geht es doch sonst drunter und drüber


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Hier wird ueber die Gegend diskutiert, inder wir uns Ende August rumtreiben :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp




hättest ja auch was sagen können *gg* war der smartfahrer, der extra nochmal zurück aufn Parkplatz ist.... um Euch doof anzuglotzen  

wusst ichs doch...

und ja.. das fehlende H wird eingesetzt ;-P


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> hättest ja auch was sagen können *gg* war der smartfahrer, der extra nochmal zurück aufn Parkplatz ist.... um Euch doof anzuglotzen
> 
> wusst ichs doch...



Sorry, aber ich hab' Dich (auch) nicht erkannt 



wartool schrieb:


> und ja.. das fehlende H wird eingesetzt ;-P


----------



## wondermike (15. Juli 2008)

Da muss ich heute auch noch hin. Die linke Lagerschale am Jekyll ist tatsächlich hinüber. Die Kassette offenbar auch. So wird dann wieder die Wirtschaft angekurbelt.


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Da muss ich heute auch noch hin. Die linke Lagerschale am Jekyll ist tatsächlich hinüber. Die Kassette offenbar auch. So wird dann wieder die Wirtschaft angekurbelt.



die japanische......!


----------



## wondermike (15. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die japanische......!



Und die von Kronberg auch ein bisschen.


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

die kronberger habens ja auch bitter nÃ¶tig.......btw: ein bekannter braucht ein neues rad. fully, einsatzbereich touren, preisvorstellung ca 1000â¬. ich weiÃ, dass ist verdammt wenig, falls wer irgendwo was sieht kann er sich trotzdem gerne mitteilen.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

Das wird schwierig evtl. bei cube irgendein AMS Comp oder so ....


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

ich weiß dass das nicht einfach ist, falls du oder irgendwer i den weiten des netzes halt über ein sonderangebot oder so stolperst.......


----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

helft mir obi wan, ihr seid meine letzte rettung.


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2008)

hst du mal auf den Link gedrückt

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/profil.html?b=49#profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (15. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hst du mal auf den Link gedrückt
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/profil.html?b=49#profil



jo, auch schon gesehn. ich sprech mal mit ihm.*merci*


----------



## wartool (15. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die kronberger habens ja auch bitter nÃ¶tig.......btw: ein bekannter braucht ein neues rad. fully, einsatzbereich touren, preisvorstellung ca 1000â¬. ich weiÃ, dass ist verdammt wenig, falls wer irgendwo was sieht kann er sich trotzdem gerne mitteilen.



es mag blÃ¶d es klingen .... der Fahrrad Franz in Mainz Mombach hat einiges in der Richtung anzubieten hat unter anderen Cube und Merida am Start und bereits jetzt einige Preise gesenkt.. also ein schickes HT mit ganz netten teilen XT rundum usw kostet da so um die 1000.. fullys halt mit lx bzw deore und billigen felgen und mittelmÃ¤Ãigen dÃ¤mpfern...  probiers halt mal.. evtl ist was dabei.. die Auswahl ist halt recht groÃ....

wenns ein gutes fully (ich definiere sowas mit lx aufwÃ¤rts, haltbarer Gabel usw) werden soll... wirds warsch. eher so auf 1200 rauslaufen....


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2008)

moin ...


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> es mag blöd es klingen .... der Fahrrad Franz in Mainz Mombach hat einiges in der Richtung anzubieten hat unter anderen Cube und Merida am Start und bereits jetzt einige Preise gesenkt.. also ein schickes HT mit ganz netten teilen XT rundum usw kostet da so um die 1000.. fullys halt mit lx bzw deore und billigen felgen und mittelmäßigen dämpfern...  probiers halt mal.. evtl ist was dabei.. die Auswahl ist halt recht groß....
> 
> wenns ein gutes fully (ich definiere sowas mit lx aufwärts, haltbarer Gabel usw) werden soll... wirds warsch. eher so auf 1200 rauslaufen....



klingt nicht blöd. der laden wird wohl unsere nächste anlaufstelle. man ist halt hin und hergerissen zwischen dem besten rad für den kumpel zu finden und am besten halt auch den richtigen händler damit glücklich zu machen. letzteres wird hier nicht funktionieren...iss ja aber auch nicht meine kohle.


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

achso:

moin moin.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

morsche


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die kronberger habens ja auch bitter nötig......



Genau, sind alles echt arme Schweine. 

Auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Laden stand auch gleich so ein Arme-Leute-Fahrzeug von Maserati. Gehört wahrscheinlich dem Besitzer.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau, sind alles echt arme Schweine.
> 
> Auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Laden stand auch gleich so ein Arme-Leute-Fahrzeug von Maserati. Gehört wahrscheinlich dem Besitzer.


aber nur weil der maybach beim aschenbecherausleeren war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (16. Juli 2008)

hach: kronberg müßte man sein*seufz*!


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

Dickes Bäuerchen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

Mein Bäuerchen ist dicker als dein Bäuerchen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mein Bäuerchen ist dicker als dein Bäuerchen



Meinetwegen


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

oa feettes SERVUS mitanandre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

eine ausführlich zusammenfassung der letzten woche folgt in kürze


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

Servus Iggi - Welcome Back


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Iggi - Welcome Back



moin Säge 
ich hätt da noch ein paar Aufträge 
bissi weiter südlich


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

Hoi Iggy, alles frisch


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Iggy, alles frisch



`frischer als frisch


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

perfekt  warte auf geschichten und bilder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin Säge
> ich hätt da noch ein paar Aufträge
> bissi weiter südlich



Die Säge bleibt aber daheim, die nehm' ich nicht mit


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> perfekt  warte auf geschichten und bilder



kommt noch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. Juli 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> oa feettes SERVUS mitanandre



Na, stehen die Alpen noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2008)

Wer hat den eigentlich schon wieder dieses ver****te, abge****te Wetter bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wer hat den eigentlich schon wieder dieses ver****te, abge****te Wetter bestellt?



Ich nicht


----------



## caroka (16. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht



Ich auch nicht. Ist mir aber im Moment egal. 


Grüßle an Iggi. Bin mal auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.

Und im September kommt hoher Besuch aus der Schweiz. 
Hoffentlich klappt es. 

Soso, und Mister Wahltho treibt sich mit irgentwelchen fremden Herren bei Hibike rum. 
Ich war Dienstag da. Das mit dem Ventil dauert noch ein bisschen. Gib laut wenn Du es brauchst.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Soso, und Mister Wahltho treibt sich mit irgentwelchen fremden Herren bei Hibike rum.



Von wegen fremde Herren, das waren meine Kollegen Boris und Nobi mit denen es morgen nach Garmisch geht  



caroka schrieb:


> Das mit dem Ventil dauert noch ein bisschen.



Kein Problem, die Gabel brauche ich auf absehbare Zeit nicht


----------



## caroka (16. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Von wegen fremde Herren, das waren meine Kollegen Boris und Nobi mit denen es morgen nach Garmisch geht
> 
> .......



Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und gutes Wetter.



Danke - Die Wettervorhersage ist eigentlich ganz passabel


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

TAG 1




Abfahrt Idstein 3:15 Uhr
Stimmung: sehr gut 
nach ca 6std Autofahrt inkl. Pausen kamen wir in Garmisch an
und starteten auch gleich an Garmischs neuem Prestigeobjekt 


die erste Tour ins Reintal

nach einem richtig steilen anstieg erreichten wir die Partnachalm
(im Hintergrund ist der Teufelsgrat zu sehen-->Bergkette)



die Alpspitze






an der Bockhütte öffnete sich uns das Reintal und wir wurden förmlich von Panoramablicken erschlagen 
auf dem schönen Reintaltrail eierten wir gemütlich bis auf 1450m, zur Reintalanger Hütte


 der Blick zurück in Richtung Böckhütte

an der Reintalangerhütte begegneten wir einem Heli der Bundeswehr, der aus welchen Gründen auch immer hier gelandet war




nach einer ausgiebigen Rast nahmen wir wieder den Reintaltrail--> abwärts  bis nach Garmisch, wo wir den Tag mit einem Grillabend ausklingen liesen




Fazit: SUPER WETTER, SUPER PANORAMA, SUPER TRAILS


----------



## wartool (16. Juli 2008)

@WAHLTHO

 von mir auch.. schönen Urlaub und viel SBADZ


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. Juli 2008)

rest folgt morgen...
bin grad etwas müde 
also bis denn gn8 

@Säge viel Spaß beim Alpencross.....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> @WAHLTHO
> 
> von mir auch.. schönen Urlaub und viel SBADZ





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @Säge viel Spaß beim Alpencross.....



Merci Beaucoup und GN8


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @Säge viel Spaß beim Alpencross.....



Von mir auch viel Spaß! 

Bin ja froh, dass die Säge daheim bleit, nicht dass nachher alle Gipfel abgeflacht sind.


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Ist mir aber im Moment egal.



Ich hab' extra das Bike im Auto mitgenommen, weil ich zu GC wollte. Kurz nach fünf hat es dann angefangen zu regnen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Von mir auch viel Spaß!



 Danke! - Es geht erst morgen Mittag los 



wondermike schrieb:


> Bin ja froh, dass die Säge daheim bleit, nicht dass nachher alle Gipfel abgeflacht sind.



Eigentlich könnte ich sie ja doch mitnehmen, denn ich nehm' doch den grossen Rucksack


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Danke - Die Wettervorhersage ist eigentlich ganz passabel



Nimm die Spikes mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Lucafabian (16. Juli 2008)

@Wahltho: viel spaß auf den bergen, komm heil zurück


----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

Moin moin,


wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hab' extra das Bike im Auto mitgenommen, weil ich zu GC wollte. Kurz nach fünf hat es dann angefangen zu regnen.


Okay, das war sch..... unschön! 

@Iggi
Danke, da bekommt man ja Lust.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2008)

moin !

@wahltho : gute fahrt und viel spaß 
@iggi : schöne bilders


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebe Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher 
Ich wünsche allen einen angenehmen Start in den heutigen Tag und immer Kopf hoch 

@ WahlTho

viel Spass in den Bergen, Gutes Wetter und wenig Schnee 

Ich geh mal duschen, das Rad bleibt heut in der Garage, da es hier gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2008)

Moin, ..., moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> @Wahltho: viel spaß auf den bergen, komm heil zurück





wissefux schrieb:


> @wahltho : gute fahrt und viel spaß





mzaskar schrieb:


> @ WahlTho viel Spass in den Bergen, Gutes Wetter und wenig Schnee



Vielen Dank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. Juli 2008)

So, ich mach' mich dann mal auf, bis denne und haltet die Ohren steif


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Viel Spass und Freud


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2008)

TAG 2




Wunderbares Wetter, und ein schöner Blick auf das Wettersteingebirge




auf dem Weg zum Eibsee.......

...am Eibsee vorbei... immer weiter nach oben.. bis auf 1550m



von wo wir einen wunderschönen Blick auf Garmisch hatten

.. inzwischen waren wir schon in Österreich, wo wir auf der nächsten Hütte Rast machten...
von da aus ging es einen netten Trail zurück nach Deutschland/runter zum Eibsee demnach auch über die Grenze 






natürlich gabs hier auch Spitzkehren  






da hatten wir ja richtig Glück 







Fazit: ge*** Trail, schönes Wetter uuuuund viiiel Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

sieht nach viel Spass und viel Panorama aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht nach viel Spass und viel Panorama aus



die restlichen Tage kommen noch


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. Juli 2008)

das eine bild
30, 30 aufgehoben..... irgentwie ergibt das für mich keinen sinn


----------



## Maggo (17. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das eine bild
> 30, 30 aufgehoben..... irgentwie ergibt das für mich keinen sinn



das sollte bei dir doch noch besser sitzen. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist in der 30er zone generell rechts vor links. auf der folgenden straße ist nur noch 30er limit.


----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das sollte bei dir doch noch besser sitzen. wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist in der 30er zone generell rechts vor links. auf der folgenden straße ist nur noch 30er limit.



Ich muss es ja nicht verstehen. Ich bin blond.


----------



## Maggo (17. Juli 2008)

naja, ich meinte damit dass es einen unterschied zwischen einfach nur "maximal 30 fahren" und einer richtigen 30er zone gibt. iss aber auch egal, ich fahr da einfach nie hin, dann mach ich auch nichts falsch.


----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich muss es ja nicht verstehen. Ich bin blond.



Ich war jetzt aber doch neugierig.
Hier ist die Erklärung.


----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, ich meinte damit dass es einen unterschied zwischen einfach nur "maximal 30 fahren" und einer richtigen 30er zone gibt. iss aber auch egal, ich fahr da einfach nie hin, dann mach ich auch nichts falsch.



Da hast Du schon mehr gewußt als ich. Man sollte wirklich ab einem bestimmten Alter Überprüfungen anordnen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

Komm so alt bist du doch gar nicht mit deinen 25 Lenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Komm so alt bist du doch gar nicht mit deinen 25 Lenzen



Nein, nein....
Das ist doch schon ein Jahr her und Du weißt ich werde jünger.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2008)

upps wie konnte mir dies Fauxpas nur unterlaufen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen liebste Taunusplauscherinnen und Taunusplauscher  

und wieder geht eine a*****sreiche Woche zu Ende. 
Die Freude auf das Wochenende macht sich breit, Tourenplanungen laufen auf Hochtiuren, neue Reifen wurden montiert und die Kette frisch geölt. 
Alles deutet auf ein schönes Wochenende mit Freunden hin.

Gruss aus dem Alpenland


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> naja, ich meinte damit dass es einen unterschied zwischen einfach nur "maximal 30 fahren" und einer richtigen 30er zone gibt. iss aber auch egal, ich fahr da einfach nie hin, dann mach ich auch nichts falsch.



ein 30er schild gilt bis zur nächsten einmündung bzw kreuzung
30 zone gilt über das alles hinweg


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

Tag 3

wir starteten noch im trockenen eine Tour ab Farchant... nach ca 7km
mussten wir diese Tour aufgrund starker Regenfälle abbrechen 







Tag 4+5
sahen beide ungefähr so aus...



das wettersteingebirge mit Wolken verhüllt....


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt aber doch neugierig.
> Hier ist die Erklärung.



oh....
da stehts ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

Na hoffentlich hast du jetzt keine Schwimmhäute zwischen deinen Zehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. Juli 2008)

Tag 6
an unserm letzten Tag musste ich zwangsweise allein fahren, da Jens krank war....
also Bike ins Auto und ab in ein kleines BergdÃ¶rfchen im Karwendel nach Hinterriss (Ãsterreich)
der Weg mit dem Auto gestaltete sich Ã¤uÃerst spannend 
nachdem ich 3â¬ Maut bezahlte ging es fÃ¼r mich ab Wallgau Ã¼ber ein PrivatstraÃe zunÃ¤chst nach Vorderriss....
--> tolle StraÃe...



von Vorderriss gings dann nach Hinterriss....
da angekommen gings dann mim Bike durch das Johannestal meinem Ziel entgegen... die FalkenhÃ¼tte (1848m)
nach einer langen auffahrt erreichte ich das erste Zwischenziel... den kleinen Ahornboden....






Ã¼berall rieÃige Karwendelbrocken... 
nach einer weiteren langen auffahrt erreichte ich nun endlich die FalkenhÃ¼tte...



wo Mountainbiker durchaus wilkommen waren 



natÃ¼rlich gabs hier auch wieder viiiel Panorama



von der FalkenhÃ¼tte ging es dann ein StÃ¼ck weit runter....vorbei an netten KÃ¼hen 



bis zu meinem Trail 



auf dem ich zwangslÃ¤ufig noch dieses Schneefeld Ã¼berqueren musste...



etwas neben dem trail 



weiter gings dann durch das Laider Tal 



Ã¼ber den GroÃen Ahornboden



zurÃ¼ck ins Risstal zu meiner Rennsemmel....von wo es dann wieder Ã¼ber die schÃ¶nen abenteurrlichen StraÃen 45km zurÃ¼ck nach Garmisch ging

Fazit: siehe Tag 1+2  + viiiele rubbische trails


----------



## wondermike (18. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und wieder geht eine a*****sreiche Woche zu Ende.



Das kannst Du laut sagen. War ganz schön hektisch. Die schlechte Nachricht ist, die nächste wird noch hektischer. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Freude auf das Wochenende macht sich breit, Tourenplanungen laufen auf Hochtiuren, neue Reifen wurden montiert und die Kette frisch geölt.
> Alles deutet auf ein schönes Wochenende mit Freunden hin.
> 
> Gruss aus dem Alpenland



Wenn man den Wetterbericht anschaut, sieht es aber nicht so doll aus.


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2008)

Papperlapapp bist doch nicht aus Zuckerwatte


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2008)

extrem dode hoose....
der fred hat auch schon bessere zeiten erlebt....


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2008)

ob das nur an Wahlthos Abwesenheit liegt? *gg*


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2008)

moin !

geht heut was im taunus ?

bei dem wetter muß ich nach 14 tagen mal wieder aufs bike ...

werd wahrscheinlich aber noch am vormittag starten. noch kurz die temperaturentwicklung abchecken ...


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin !
> 
> geht heut was im taunus ?
> 
> ...



tja, geht wohl net viel heute 

war mal kurz aufm feldi. bin erstaunt, wie gut 14 tage bikepause tun. fühl mich immer noch top fit, als wäre ich gar nicht da oben gewesen 

meinen freund, den baumstumpf , hab ich auch noch besucht. jetzt weiß ich auch, was "die säge" wahltho mit "75 % durch" meinte 

dieses drecksding ist ja sowas von hartnäckig. absolut unverschämt 
wahltho, hier kannste echt dein meisterstück machen


----------



## wondermike (20. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tja, geht wohl net viel heute



Wieso? ich bin sogar schon fast mit dem Frühstück fertig. 




wissefux schrieb:


> war mal kurz aufm feldi. bin erstaunt, wie gut 14 tage bikepause tun. fühl mich immer noch top fit, als wäre ich gar nicht da oben gewesen



Schön zu hören, dass Du wieder auf dem Damm bist.


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wieso? ich bin sogar schon fast mit dem Frühstück fertig.



das wars dann wohl aber auch schon, oder 




wondermike schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, dass Du wieder auf dem Damm bist.



thanx 

im alter lernt man es wirklich zu schätzen, was schmerzfreiheit bedeutet. bin zu 97 % wieder schmerzfrei 

moin in die lahme runde.

sorry, dass ich so spät bin, mußte schon was schaffen (privat natürlich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

Morsche


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2008)

so, mach gleich feierabend ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## fUEL (21. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal in deinem Profil nachgesehen und festgestellt wie jung Du noch bist ::::::::::::::., nach dem ich das hier gelesen hatte:

im alter lernt man es wirklich zu schätzen, was schmerzfreiheit bedeutet. bin zu 97 % wieder schmerzfrei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





na dann erklärt sich Einiges von selbst......


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juli 2008)

So ist das, kaum hat man(n) das biblische Alter ueberschreitet, gibt es Probleme mit dem Kreuz


----------



## wondermike (21. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> das wars dann wohl aber auch schon, oder



Leider wahr. 

Bin gestern in ein gaaanz tiefes Motivationsloch gefallen.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

189


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

schon wieder so einsilbig hier 

Guten Morgen ihr Schlafmützen


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

ruhe, bitte ...


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> 189



ich war heut schon mal hier


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

aber du hast doch um Ruhe gebeten, da dachte ich wiederhol es nochmal etwas leiser 

und so wird das ja nichts mit der K-Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

die k-frage kommt schon noch ...

immer mit der ruhe


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juli 2008)

stimmt so lange wir zwei beide hier die ganze Arbeit machen müssen, dauert es schonnoch eine Weile 

Fragt sich nur was die Jugend so treibt  

wahrscheinlich wieder auf der Couch lümmeln und nichts für unsere Rente tun


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. Juli 2008)

http://lenzhahn.myminicity.com/ind


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wieder auf der Couch lümmeln und nichts für unsere Rente tun



Genau! Diese Jugend von heute! Und unsereiner steigert fleißig das Bruttosozialprodukt.


----------



## caroka (22. Juli 2008)

Ihr Pessimisten!!!!!!!!
Auf der Couch kann man auch etwas *für* die Rente tun.


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ihr Pessimisten!!!!!!!!
> Auf der Couch kann man auch etwas *für* die Rente tun.



Hm. Auch wieder wahr. 

Wahrscheinlich auch interessanter als irgendwelchen Leuten irgendwelchen Krempel zu verticken.


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Auf der Couch kann man auch etwas *für* die Rente tun.



na denn wollen wir mal  gn8


----------



## wondermike (22. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> na denn wollen wir mal  gn8



Viel Erfolg. Wir zählen auf Euch.


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juli 2008)

Moin 

Noch 2 MTB-Tage in Amerika (West Virgina) ....

Urs + Christina


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg. Wir zählen auf Euch.



mist, verdammter 

als ich ins bett kam, musste ich feststellen, dass mein ja noch auf dienstreise ist 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2008)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Noch 2 MTB-Tage in Amerika (West Virgina) ....
> 
> Urs + Christina



sicher auch ne nette gegend zum biken


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin 

Pech dat mit der Dienstreise


----------



## wondermike (23. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> mist, verdammter
> 
> als ich ins bett kam, musste ich feststellen, dass mein ja noch auf dienstreise ist



Das ist natürlich bitter. 

Deutet aber auch drauf hin, dass es Zeit wird, sich um die Rente zu kümmern, schließlich setzt ja schon die Altersdemenz ein.


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin moin

fehlte zwar heute das einfache "moin", aber schei$$ der hund drauf ...


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2008)

Du warst halt zu spät


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2008)

musste ca vor einer halben stunde feststellen, dass an meiner hinteren felge eine speiche gerissen ist


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juli 2008)

wer braucht schon Speichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Juli 2008)

wer braucht ne hintere felge ...

... wenn man nosewheelie kann ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. Juli 2008)

hab ja alles schon wieder gerichtet 
gut wenn man seinen alten kaputten LRS aufhebt.... man kann ja nie wissen  wann man mal ne speiche brauch


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2008)

guten morgen.


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> guten morgen.



Und? Gut geschlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

geht so ...

es sind noch ferien, es ist warm ... und schon ziehen des nächtens um 3.00 uhr gruppen junger menschen (auch spätere renteneinzahler genannt) laut palawernd durch die gegend ...


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

gleich mal Palawersteuer einziehen


----------



## Maggo (25. Juli 2008)

und in den plauschfred geschickt. dann könnte hier endlich mal wieder was los sein.
@mike:klaro!und eben schon nen spaziergang zum bäcker hingelegt.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Juli 2008)

FREI-Tag


auto putzen...bäh


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FREI-Tag
> 
> 
> auto putzen...bäh



wo du schon dabei bist und eh frei hast ....


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2008)

Mist, jetzt habe ich meines schon geputz bekommern 

Hoi Lugxx, 

rate mal wo ich morgen hinfahre 

und was ich dort mache 

aber ob ich das so schnell mache


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FREI-Tag





Lucafabian schrieb:


> auto putzen...bäh





Ich hätte da auch noch so ein versifftes Teil...


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @mike:klaro!und eben schon nen spaziergang zum bäcker hingelegt.



Da scheint es das neue Familienmitglied ja gut mit Euch zu meinen.


----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt habe ich meines schon geputz bekommern
> 
> Hoi Lugxx,
> 
> ...



ab und an beneide ich diese bergbewohner


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> FREI-Tag
> 
> 
> auto putzen...bäh


moin

schon passiert 
geputzt, gewachst und poliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (26. Juli 2008)

Guten  Morgen. 

Aber keine Angst: nicht nur habe ich schon gefrühstückt, ich war sogar schon Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## wissefux (26. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Guten  Morgen.
> 
> Aber keine Angst: nicht nur habe ich schon gefrühstückt, ich war sogar schon Fahrrad fahren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2008)

N'abend 

I am back in Taunus


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2008)

na dann mal willkommen zurück


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> na dann mal willkommen zurück



Merci und GN8 

Morgen werde ich ausführlicher berichten


----------



## wissefux (27. Juli 2008)

na denn hau mal in die tasten, ich warte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2008)

Moin,

es war genial 
1. Das Wetter war absolut super, wir hatten nur am ersten Tag in Garmisch ganz am Anfang etwas Nieselregen und später auf 1.700m nochmal einen kurzen Schauer. Es wurde immer wärmer, je weiter wir nach Süden kamen und am Gardasee war es zum Schluss schon fast zu heiss. Wegen einer Gewitterwarnung konnten wir nur leider nicht in die Uina-Schlucht, dafür waren wir am Ende in den BrentaDdolomiten in einer ähnlich reizvollen Schlucht  (Die Uina-Schlucht werde ich aber in jedem Falle noch im Alleingang nachholen  )
2. Die Organisation war sehr gut und unser Trüppchen mit meinen Kollegen und Bekannten hatte wie im Vorjahr sehr viel Spass zusammen 
3. Die Strecke war genial, landschaftlich herrlich und beeindruckend.
4. Insgesamt waren es am Ende 10.700hm und 467km in sechs Etappen von Garmisch an den Gardsee. Ich bin komplett Level 3 gefahren.
5. Und last but not least: Absolut geniale Trails jeder Colour, die auch den Freireitern gefallen hätten, tlw. sind wir 1.500hm in einem Zuge auf Trails auf weniger als 10km abgefahren. Die Trails waren sehr facettenreich und wurdem dem Level 3 mehr als gerecht gerecht: Steil, wurzelig, verblockt, über Felsplatten, Stufen, Spitzkehren und zwischendurch auch mal wieder flowig - Ich glaub' das Grinsen hab' ich heute noch im Gesicht  

Fazit:


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich selbst habe kaum fotografiert, die Anderen dafür umso mehr. Sobald ich die Foto-CD habe, werde ich ein paar Fotos mehr posten.

Hier zwei Fotos von der Schlucht in den Brenta Dolomiten:



 



Wie gesagt: Die Uina-Schlucht, die wegen einer Unwetterwarnung leider ausfallen musste, werde ich noch nachholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2008)

... und hier noch zwei vom Finish am Gardasee:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (27. Juli 2008)

moin säge 
hats spaß gemacht  ?
welcome back !!!


----------



## wartool (27. Juli 2008)

welcome back


und was die uina schlucht angeht.. da fahre ich entweder ab dem 11. oder dem 18.08 hin (Scuol) und will von dort aus ein paar touren machen  kannst gerne mitfahren :-D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> und was die uina schlucht angeht.. da fahre ich entweder ab dem 11. oder dem 18.08 hin (Scuol) und will von dort aus ein paar touren machen  kannst gerne mitfahren :-D



 Danke für das Angebot , aber ich glaube das würde angesichts der bereits geplanten w/e- und Ferienaktivitäten bis Ende September etwas knapp und auch einfach zu viel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin 


PS: Die Uina schlucht ist teilweise für Biker gesperrt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4222624&postcount=11


----------



## Lucafabian (28. Juli 2008)

sag mal die signatur änderung, bedeutet die das du nur wabs gefahren bist beim alpenX ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sag mal die signatur änderung, bedeutet die das du nur wabs gefahren bist beim alpenX ?



 Meinst Du mich?



wahltho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 5. Und last but not least: Absolut geniale Trails jeder Colour, die auch den Freireitern gefallen hätten, tlw. sind wir 1.500hm in einem Zuge auf Trails auf weniger als 10km abgefahren. Die Trails waren sehr facettenreich und wurdem dem Level 3 mehr als gerecht gerecht: Steil, wurzelig, verblockt, über Felsplatten, Stufen, Spitzkehren und zwischendurch auch mal wieder flowig - Ich glaub' das Grinsen hab' ich heute noch im Gesicht
> 
> ...


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

schon wieder selbstzitiert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schon wieder selbstzitiert



 Stimmt - F E T T ! ! !


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Juli 2008)

Servus Wahltho

haste die berge auch überlebt? .... hörst sich so an als wenn ich teile der strecke auch schon gefahren bin ... und Uina-Schlucht ist schon beeindruckend hab diese schon in beiden Richtungen erlebt .... aber auch ein ganz schöner Fußmarsch


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2008)

mooooooooooooooooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Servus Berto 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> haste die berge auch überlebt?



  




Alberto68 schrieb:


> .... hörst sich so an als wenn ich teile der strecke auch schon gefahren bin ... und Uina-Schlucht ist schon beeindruckend hab diese schon in beiden Richtungen erlebt .... aber auch ein ganz schöner Fußmarsch



Die Uina-Schlucht werde ich auf jeden Fall noch nachholen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mooooooooooooooooin



Moin Iggi


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Servus Berto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Garmisch - Imst - Nauders - Vinschgau - Bozen - Kurtinig - Gardasee

Details zur Strecke hier:

http://www.alpenevent.de/ -> Mountainbike -> Vario1 -> Schwere Variante (Level 3)


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

Hoi thomas

du und Almut haben keine Probleme in luftiger Höhe?? Heisst eine Gondelbahn/Sessellift sind kein Problem?

Dann könnte man den erstenTag etwas Ausbauen mit einer Gondelfahrt, einfache Trails (mit etwas schieben tragen) Sessellift, und ueber Almen nach Obervaz. Diese würde uns den ersten Postbus sparen. Kosten weiss ich jedoch nicht. Die Tourpunkte wären dann:
Chur - Brambrüsch - Churwalden - Alp Stätz - Obervaz - Saumweg Alter Schyn - Thusis - Oberschapina (Thusis-Obertschappina kann man das Postauto nehmen) - Glaspass (alternativ wäre noch der Bischolpass) - Turrahaus (Uebernachtung) - Safien Platz und durch die Schlucht richtung Rhein dann diesem bis nach Chur folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi thomas
> 
> du und Almut haben keine Probleme in luftiger Höhe?? Heisst eine Gondelbahn/Sessellift sind kein Problem?



 Sollte kein Problem darstellen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann könnte man den erstenTag etwas Ausbauen mit einer Gondelfahrt, einfache Trails (mit etwas schieben tragen) Sessellift, und ueber Almen nach Obervaz. Diese würde uns den ersten Postbus sparen. Kosten weiss ich jedoch nicht. Die Tourpunkte wären dann:
> Chur - Brambrüsch - Churwalden - Alp Stätz - Obervaz - Saumweg Alter Schyn - Thusis - Oberschapina (Thusis-Obertschappina kann man das Postauto nehmen) - Glaspass (alternativ wäre noch der Bischolpass) - Turrahaus (Uebernachtung) - Safien Platz und durch die Schlucht richtung Rhein dann diesem bis nach Chur folgen.



Wir verlassen uns bzgl. der Tour-Plan auf Dich, denn Du musst es ja schliesslich mit ausbaden  

Ich wollte Dich aber wegen der Tour in den kommenden Tagen 'eh noch anrufen


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

juup nur nicht am WE da ich von Donnerstag bis Sonntag in den Bergen zum wandern bin 

http://www.groups.ch/de/k-0129-0073/gruppenunterkuenfte_beschrieb.html?SID=


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2008)

könnte bitte jemand mal oben bei der geschäftsleitung bescheid geben die heizung auf ca 25°C zu drosseln 



es ist definitiv zu warm....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> könnte bitte jemand mal oben bei der geschäftsleitung bescheid geben die heizung auf ca 25°C zu drosseln
> 
> 
> 
> es ist definitiv zu warm....



Ok, ich sach Bescheid


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

Ach komm im Winter jammerst du dann wieder weil es zu kalt ist 

Ts, diese Jugend


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2008)

ach wat....
ne aber 26°C in meinem Zimmer, trotz Nordseite, find ich schon zu warm....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach wat....
> ne aber 26°C in meinem Zimmer, trotz Nordseite, find ich schon zu warm....



Wo steckst Du denn eigentlich?


----------



## Alberto68 (28. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ach wat....
> ne aber 26°C in meinem Zimmer, trotz Nordseite, find ich schon zu warm....



Heulsuse 

ich kann da locker mit 32°C toppen  wer hat mehr ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> ich kann da locker mit 32°C toppen



 Pfeifst Du auch, wenn Du gar bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> Heulsuse
> 
> ich kann da locker mit 32°C toppen  wer hat mehr ?



Das dürfte es hier auch ungefähr haben. Ich sitze einfach nur da und die Brühe läuft mir runter. Zur Abkühlung geh' ich jetzt gleich ein Ründchen fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2008)

fahren ..... gute Idee, bei uns ist die Klimaanlage so frisch, das mir kalt ist und ich einen Pulli anhabe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Zur Abkühlung geh' ich jetzt gleich ein Ründchen fahren.



Das tu' ich auch noch


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wo steckst Du denn eigentlich?



na zu hause...  wo sonst.... 
werde die woche jetz noch bissi radeln... un dann ab montag wieder schule 

@alberto....
bei mir auf der arbeit warens heute in der halle 34°C und im büro angenehme kühle 28°C


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bei mir auf der arbeit warens heute in der halle 34°C und im büro angenehme kühle 28°C



Das meinte ich: Wo Du gerade schaffst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Wer sein Bike liebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer sein Bike liebt...



Na ja, dann hättest Du es ja ins Bett legen und auf dem Boden schlafen müssen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer sein Bike liebt...



du weist ja gar nicht wie recht du hast 



das war in garmisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, dann hättest Du es ja ins Bett legen und auf dem Boden schlafen müssen.



Du weisst ja nicht, was ich später noch gemacht habe


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst ja nicht, was ich später noch gemacht habe



Hm. Vielleicht wollen wir das ja gar nicht soo genau wissen.


----------



## caroka (28. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du weisst ja nicht, was ich später noch gemacht habe



Na, jetzt hast Du mich aber neugierig gemacht! 
Eigentlich sieht es auf dem Bild mehr so aus, als hättet Ihr gestritten oder Ihr wäred schon länger verheiratet.


----------



## wissefux (28. Juli 2008)

das wird mit jetzt zu extrem ...

ich geh dann mal heia, mit 2 katern und 2 kätzchen 

gn8, so denn einer bei der hitze pennen kann ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich sach' denn auch mal GN8


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2008)

Übrigens: habe grade meine Ankündigung zur DIMB-Tour gepostet. Nächsten Sonntag will ich die Strecke mal abfahren. hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Startpunkt wäre dann aber bei mir zu Hause, wird also noch ein bisschen länger.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

Moin


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

so freunde der neuen zeit, ich habe ein problem und benöige mal ein paar meinungen, ansichten. vielleicht ist ja auch jemand mit etwas juristisch gefestigtem background zugegen.
das problem ist folgendes:
hier ffwird darüber berichtet, dass sich der hinterbau offensichtlich unter last so verformt, dass die beden hebel die den dämpfer mit dem hinterbau verbinden unter last aneinander klappen. das ist die kurzform von einer geschcihte in deren verlauf wir (das heißt die angenervten slayer fahrer) auf ein statement seitens des herstellers warten mussten. dieses ist jetzt in form eines tech tipps auf der homepage vonbikeaction veröffentlicht worden. abhilfe soll eine penible abstimmung des dämpfers schaffen, man spricht von 20%sag. abgesehen davon dass ich das für ein solches gerät schon viel zu wenig finde kann ich solchen druck nicht fahren. wer micht kennt weiß, dass ich leider nicht zu den schlanksten gehöre. herr schröder von bikeaction weißt auch nochmalsexplizit darauf hin, den dämpfer nicht dauerhaft mit 20bar aufwärts zu fahren, sondern auf ein stahlfedermodell zurückzugreifen. ich bringe fahrfertig aber soviel gewicht mit, dass ich diesen hohen druck benötige um 20% sag fahren zu können, einen umbau auf einen stahlfederdämpfer mit ext. piggyback möchte ich nicht bezahlen müssen, das werden schnell 500 und mehr euros und ich bin der meinung man hätte mir dies schon beim kauf mitteilen müssen. nachdem ich ja wie viele von euch wissen ohnehin schon zuviel ärger mit der kiste habe bin ich jetzt halt wirklich gefrustet und frage mich wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. mein händler tut in der form nichts mehr für mich, er bietet mir einen kostenpflichtigen umbau an und das ist nicht das was ich von ihm hören wollte.
ich sehe die sache so: 
im nachhinein wird hier eine gewichtsbeschränkung auf ein bauteil gegeben, beim kauf war das noch nicht so, somit meiner meinung nach schon der händler bzw. der importeur in der pflicht hier zu handeln. ich werde wohl mal beim rechtschutz anrufen und fragen wie meine chancen stehen die kiste entweder zurückzugeben oder eben in einen fahrfertigen zustand versetzt zu bekommen. bis dahin hoffe ich hier möglichst viel konstruktives lesen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ... bis dahin hoffe ich hier möglichst viel konstruktives lesen zu können.



moin moin


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ...bis dahin hoffe ich hier möglichst viel konstruktives lesen zu können.



Hm. Äh. Ich meine... Ja nee, is klar. Sind wir ja bekannt für, hier.   


Aber gut. Für mich klingt das mit den Hebeln am Dämpfer nach einem klaren Konstruktionsfehler und somit Sachmangel. Die vorgeschlagene Abhilfe mit den 20% Sag und dem Stahlfederdämpfer hat eher humoristischen Charakter. 

Wenn sich RM da stur stellt, ist es natürlich ein Problem, das nachzuweisen. Dann hast Du einen Gutachter und die haben einen Gutachter und das Gericht versteht nur Bahnhof und Abfahrt und entscheidet aus dem Bauch raus.  

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, hier mal die Verbraucherzentrale einzuschalten. Oft wirkt ein freundliches Briefchen von denen schon Wunder. Alternativ könnte man auch mal die von Dir so geliebte Bike-Bravo oder die Bike-Bunte anschreiben. Wenn die sowas aufgreifen wird sich der Hersteller oder Importeur auch zweimal überlegen, ob sie sich den Image-Schaden antun wollen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nächsten Sonntag will ich die Strecke mal abfahren. hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?



 Wäre 'ne Option mal wieder zu Dir 'rüberzumachen, A. hat 'eh 'ne Prüfung, ich sag' Dir noch Bescheid


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin

@ maggo

es steht nichts schwarz auf weiß.... wenns trotz sachgerechter haltung dennoch kaputt geht is ganz klar ein garantiefall....(sofern es innerhalb der besagten 2 Jahre geschieht, wenn nicht vom hersteller evtl noch länger Gewährleistung gegeben wird)
das is meine auffassung... 
aber sonst kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Hm. Äh. Ich meine... Ja nee, is klar. Sind wir ja bekannt für, hier.
> 
> 
> Aber gut. Für mich klingt das mit den Hebeln am Dämpfer nach einem klaren Konstruktionsfehler und somit Sachmangel. Die vorgeschlagene Abhilfe mit den 20% Sag und dem Stahlfederdämpfer hat eher humoristischen Charakter.
> ...



 dat is natürlich die....,, ich mach dich fertig du s**-methode,,


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Wie schaut es aus, wenn du direkt die Freunde in Kanada kontaktierst?? evtl. haben die ja auch konstruktivere Meinungen dazu. Was sagt dender RM Fred darüber?

Bin nun doch froh, mir kein RM Slayer gekauft zu haben, wie ich es erst wollte 

Cube rules


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

@mike: verbraucherzentrale klingt gut und wurde bislang auch noch nicht n betracht gezogen. die idee mit der bikebravo haben wir schon verworfen, die sind aufgrund etwaiger geschalteten anzeigen eher pro hersteller. 
@iggy: es steht doch schwarz auf weiß. und wenn der dämpfer die grätsche macht ist das leider kein garantiefall, da die dichtungen als verschleißteil gelten. 
@mzaskar: zum glück, ja. wenn ich die wahl hätte würde ichs zurückgeben. die kollegen in kanada verweisen auf den importeur und der wiederum auf den händler wo die kiste her ist.


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die idee mit der bikebravo haben wir schon verworfen, die sind aufgrund etwaiger geschalteten anzeigen eher pro hersteller.



Man profiliert sich aber schon auch gern mal als Anwalt des kleinen Mannes. Könnte schon einen versuch wert sein.


----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dat is natürlich die....,, ich mach dich fertig du s**-methode,,



Nee, das wäre dann eher, an Frontal21 zu schreiben. Wäre ja vielleicht sogar 'ne Idee. Ich sehe schon Theo Koll vor mir, wie er mit seiner Leichenbittermiene über die bösen amerikanischen Konzerne erzählt, die deutsche Verbraucher abzocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du das Ding verhöckern und Spezi fahren bis es wieder was neues gibt, oder einen Rahmen kaufen und umbauen 

Gibt es keine Rahmenbauer, die so etwas verstärken könnten oder konstruktiv verbessern


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, das wäre dann eher, an Frontal21 zu schreiben. Wäre ja vielleicht sogar 'ne Idee. Ich sehe schon Theo Koll vor mir, wie er mit seiner Leichenbittermiene über die bösen amerikanischen Konzerne erzählt, die deutsche Verbraucher abzocken.


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

es gibt sicher geeignetere rahmen. ich hab das auch schon in betracht gezogen und das wird wohl auch der letzte schritt sein. ich stell mich dann an den fuchsi und frage jeden der vorbeikommt:
"wolle slayer kaufe?!"


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> es gibt sicher geeignetere rahmen. ich hab das auch schon in betracht gezogen und das wird wohl auch der letzte schritt sein. ich stell mich dann an den fuchsi und frage jeden der vorbeikommt:
> "wolle slayer kaufe?!"




guud guud quality !
mit de slayer wird nie langweilig..... :


----------



## wartool (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> "wolle slayer kaufe?!"



Machst Du letzte Preis!!      Alteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer 

*gg*


@ Wondermike - wenn Du nicht zuuu schnell unterwegs bist am Sonntag.. wäre ich evtl gerne mit nem Kumpel aus Freidberg dabei.. wohne in Steinbach - und würde mich dann gerne mit ihm (Kumpel) und Euch (Wahltho und Dir) auf der Saalburg treffen... wie siehts damit aus?

Nachdem Wahltho jetzt im Höhentrainingslager war *gg* nicht, dass ihr mich total zerstört :-D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich stell mich dann an den fuchsi und frage jeden der vorbeikommt: "wolle slayer kaufe?!"



Ich glaub mit der Masche hast Du eher auf Konni Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (29. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit der Masche hast Du eher auf Konni Erfolg



Das klingt ja schon wieder interessant. Wer ist denn Konni?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Das klingt ja schon wieder interessant. Wer ist denn Konni?



"Konni" = ugs. für Konstablerwache


----------



## Maggo (29. Juli 2008)

in ffm nennt man das konsti. konsti und haupti lan.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne Konni nur mit C und die will bestimmt kein Slayer auf sich haben 

@ Maggo 

frag doch malden Lugxx ob er tauscht, bei seinem Gewicht ist doch so ein Nicolai völlig ueberdimensioniert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> in ffm nennt man das konsti. konsti und haupti lan.



Ich hab' in FFM immer nur "Konni" gehört


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' in FFM immer nur "Konni" gehört



Meist beim Mithören "lustiger" Gespräche in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2008)

hmmm hab ich so nie gehört  aber egal wir wissen jetzt was gemeint ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kenne Konni nur mit C und die will bestimmt kein Slayer auf sich haben




Die sehen auch wirklich etwas verlebt aus


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aber egal wir wissen jetzt was gemeint ist



 Genau


----------



## wissefux (30. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> moin, moin





mzaskar schrieb:


> moin moin moin



 Sauber - Geht doch!


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

Die "Alten" müssen es wieder richten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

Krass!!! und krank zugleich


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krass!!! und krank zugleich



Du sollst schaffen und nicht im Web rumsurfen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Du sollst schaffen und nicht im Web rumsurfen.



Ok Cheffe


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Krass!!! und krank zugleich


 
Kannst du das nicht in deine Säge einbauen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Meist beim Mithören "lustiger" Gespräche in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln





mzaskar schrieb:


> hmmm hab ich so nie gehört  aber egal wir wissen jetzt was gemeint ist



Die "lustigen" Gespräche. die man mithören konnte, hatten meist seltsame, meist sogar dubios anmutende Geschäfte, die eben "auf Konni" getätigt werden sollten zum Inhalt...

... die seltsamen Gestalten die diese damals Gespräche geführt haben, haben dazu beigetragen, meine ohnehin schon ausgeprägte Aversion gegen öffentliche Verkehrsmittel wie Busse und Bahnen noch erheblich zu steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2008)

voll grass ähh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> voll grass ähh



So ähnlich...

... manchmal ging es auch um Geräte für das mobile Telefonieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> so freunde der neuen zeit, ich habe ein problem und benöige mal ein paar meinungen, ansichten. vielleicht ist ja auch jemand mit etwas juristisch gefestigtem background zugegen.
> das problem ist folgendes:
> hier ffwird darüber berichtet, dass sich der hinterbau offensichtlich unter last so verformt, dass die beden hebel die den dämpfer mit dem hinterbau verbinden unter last aneinander klappen. das ist die kurzform von einer geschcihte in deren verlauf wir (das heißt die angenervten slayer fahrer) auf ein statement seitens des herstellers warten mussten. dieses ist jetzt in form eines tech tipps auf der homepage vonbikeaction veröffentlicht worden. abhilfe soll eine penible abstimmung des dämpfers schaffen, man spricht von 20%sag. abgesehen davon dass ich das für ein solches gerät schon viel zu wenig finde kann ich solchen druck nicht fahren. wer micht kennt weiß, dass ich leider nicht zu den schlanksten gehöre. herr schröder von bikeaction weißt auch nochmalsexplizit darauf hin, den dämpfer nicht dauerhaft mit 20bar aufwärts zu fahren, sondern auf ein stahlfedermodell zurückzugreifen. ich bringe fahrfertig aber soviel gewicht mit, dass ich diesen hohen druck benötige um 20% sag fahren zu können, einen umbau auf einen stahlfederdämpfer mit ext. piggyback möchte ich nicht bezahlen müssen, das werden schnell 500 und mehr euros und ich bin der meinung man hätte mir dies schon beim kauf mitteilen müssen. nachdem ich ja wie viele von euch wissen ohnehin schon zuviel ärger mit der kiste habe bin ich jetzt halt wirklich gefrustet und frage mich wie ich weiter vorgehen soll. mein händler tut in der form nichts mehr für mich, er bietet mir einen kostenpflichtigen umbau an und das ist nicht das was ich von ihm hören wollte.
> ich sehe die sache so:
> im nachhinein wird hier eine gewichtsbeschränkung auf ein bauteil gegeben, beim kauf war das noch nicht so, somit meiner meinung nach schon der händler bzw. der importeur in der pflicht hier zu handeln. ich werde wohl mal beim rechtschutz anrufen und fragen wie meine chancen stehen die kiste entweder zurückzugeben oder eben in einen fahrfertigen zustand versetzt zu bekommen. bis dahin hoffe ich hier möglichst viel konstruktives lesen zu können.



Noch eine Anmerkung:

Luberon-Robert hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Auf Grund seiner Körpergrösse von 207cm bringt er mit Ausrüstung ca. 110kg auf die Waage. Ein Radladen in WI hat ihm ein Bike verkauft, bei dem sich im nachhinein herausgestellt hat, dass es vom Hersteller 90kg freigegeben war. Robert hatte ein total schwammiges Fahrgefühl moniert. Er hat sich dann ein speziell verstärktes Nicolai Helius CC mit FR-Hinterbau anfertigen lassen und der Radladen hat die Teile vom anderen Rad dann auf den Nicolai Rahmen umgebaut. Wie die Kosten (insb. Rahmen gegen Rahmen) genau verrechnet wurden weiss ich nicht, könnte ich aber ggf. nachfragen...


----------



## wondermike (30. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die "lustigen" Gespräche. die man mithören konnte, hatten meist seltsame, meist sogar dubios anmutende Geschäfte, die eben "auf Konni" getätigt werden sollten zum Inhalt...
> 
> ... die seltsamen Gestalten die diese damals Gespräche geführt haben, haben dazu beigetragen, meine ohnehin schon ausgeprägte Aversion gegen öffentliche Verkehrsmittel wie Busse und Bahnen noch erheblich zu steigern



Natürlich glauben wir unbesehen, dass der wahltho den einschlägigen Jargon ausschließlich zufällig in der U-Bahn aufgeschnappt hat.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Natürlich glauben wir unbesehen, dass der wahltho den einschlägigen Jargon ausschließlich zufällig in der U-Bahn aufgeschnappt hat.



 Man kann zwar wegsehen, aber nicht weghören...

... aber (A)Sozialstudien können zugegebenerweise schon interessant sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin



Moin Iggi


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Noch eine Anmerkung:
> 
> Luberon-Robert hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Auf Grund seiner Körpergrösse von 207cm bringt er mit Ausrüstung ca. 110kg auf die Waage. Ein Radladen in WI hat ihm ein Bike verkauft, bei dem sich im nachhinein herausgestellt hat, dass es vom Hersteller 90kg freigegeben war. Robert hatte ein total schwammiges Fahrgefühl moniert. Er hat sich dann ein speziell verstärktes Nicolai Helius CC mit FR-Hinterbau anfertigen lassen und der Radladen hat die Teile vom anderen Rad dann auf den Nicolai Rahmen umgebaut. Wie die Kosten (insb. Rahmen gegen Rahmen) genau verrechnet wurden weiss ich nicht, könnte ich aber ggf. nachfragen...



der hat doch ein bike von einer firma die sonst nur dirtbikes herstellt 

von dem soll ich dich grüßen....man ist der groß


----------



## Maggo (30. Juli 2008)

das problem ist ja, dass es offiziell keine gewichtsbeschränkung gibt. es wird lediglich darauf hingewiesen dass man 20-22% sack fahren muss, den dämpfer aber nicht mit mehr als 20,7 bar fahren darf.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> von dem soll ich dich grüßen....man ist der groß



... aber nicht dick man(n)   

Wo hast Du ihn denn getroffen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2008)

k-frage?


----------



## Maggo (30. Juli 2008)

ich mach gleich mal den grill an.


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich mach gleich mal den grill an.



dann beeil dich
hie kommt grad en gewitter....
http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...r/SatWetter/satWetterAkt__node.html__nnn=true


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. Juli 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Endu...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
ich hab ja keine ahnung wieder der auf 28 zoll und rahmenhöhe 61cm kommt
ich kanns mir zumindest nicht vorstellen....


----------



## Zilli (30. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> das problem ist ja, dass es offiziell keine gewichtsbeschränkung gibt. es wird lediglich darauf hingewiesen dass man 20-22% sack fahren muss, den dämpfer aber nicht mit mehr als 20,7 bar fahren darf.


... ich wollte gerade was antworten, was ich Dir schon per pn mitgeteilt hatte.

Ansonsten Hallo zusammen.


----------



## Maggo (30. Juli 2008)

hallo carsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Juli 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

moin, sagg


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

schüler in ferien haben um die zeit noch zu pennen ...

... oder grade erst zu bett zu gehen ....


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

43


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

wasn los jetzt ...

k-frage mit 50/50 chance ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

dann halt alleine ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

40


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

alles muß man(n) selber machen ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

endspurt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

servus vaddi ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

hilfst du mir ?


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

is ja wie im büro : einer schafft und alle gucken zu


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

vielleicht bekomm ich ja mal wieder ne seite für mich alleine voll ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

mahlzeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

wo ist eigentlich arachne


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

30


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

heute gibts den heißesten tag ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

will denn keiner mit mir spielen


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

oder liegen alle schon auf der lauer


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

geht aber auch gar nix mehr mit k-fragen ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

soll ich euch noch ne chance geben ?


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

oder durchziehen


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

ist halt alleine nicht wirklich spannend ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... der sieger steht ja quasi schon fest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... aber ihr wollt es ja so ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... nur noch 20 ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... in ca. 10 minuten ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... gibts bei ffh den 4. gegenstand ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... und hier ist dann alles vorbei ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... wer sich jetzt nicht beeilt ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... guckt gleich in die röhre ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

soll


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

nachher


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

keiner


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

kommen


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

und


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

flennen !


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

habe


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

euch


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2008)

moin.


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

gewarnt


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2008)

zu zweit


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

!


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2008)

!


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

sagg, verflixter !!!


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

das darf echt net wahr sein ...


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

... schei$$ 30 sec. mal wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

Glückwunsch an den K-Fragen-Sieger


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an den K-Fragen-Sieger



abstauber, verflixter


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich hoffe ihr hattet einen gesunden, erholsamen und schönen Schlaf, seit ausgeruht und bereit zu neuen Ufern zu reisen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr hattet einen gesunden, erholsamen und schönen Schlaf, seit ausgeruht und bereit zu neuen Ufern zu reisen



Zur Zeit fühle ich mich morgens nicht wirklich erholt und ausgeschlafen, das muss am Wetter liegen...


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

bei mir sind es diese kleinen blöden Mücken welche einen Nachs immer aussaugen und dazu verleiten, sich selbst aufs Ohr zu schlagen


----------



## Maggo (31. Juli 2008)

bei mir liegts an komischen geräuschen die früh morgens bei uns im schlafzimmer zu vernehmen sind, manchmal ist es nur ein leises schmatzen oder stöhnen, oft auch lautes,wildes geschrei


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> bei mir liegts an komischen geräuschen die früh morgens bei uns im schlafzimmer zu vernehmen sind, manchmal ist es nur ein leises schmatzen oder stöhnen, oft auch lautes,wildes geschrei



Das mit dem Geschrei hab ich in letzter Zeit auch öfter.  Allerdings aus der Wohnung oben drüber.


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie ist mir heute langweilig...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349650


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir heute langweilig..



Du sollst schaffen...


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du sollst schaffen...



Menno! Mag aber nicht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Menno! Mag aber nicht!



 Du etwa auch nicht?


----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Menno! Mag aber nicht!





wahltho schrieb:


> Du etwa auch nicht?



da reih ich mich ein


----------



## wondermike (31. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> da reih ich mich ein



Jaja. Die deutsche Arbeitsmoral ist auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal war.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2008)

Naja, was soll ich sagen *drucks*

Ich habe heute schon Frei-Tag und Morgen ist Feier-Tag und dann ist Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (31. Juli 2008)

ohne worte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ohne worte



Stimmt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Juli 2008)

mooooin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Zilli (1. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> hallo carsten.


ups... Hallo Marco ... da war ich gestern wohl schon weg hier oder bei anderen Themen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Moin Iggi


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

*gääääääääääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> *gääääääääääähn*



Geht mir genauso, die Hitze macht einen fertig, obwohl ich heute Nacht lange und eigentlich auch gut geschlafen habe, war ich heute morgen platt und bin mit dem Auto gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, die Hitze macht einen fertig, obwohl ich heute Nacht lange und eigentlich auch gut geschlafen habe, war ich heute morgen platt und bin mit dem Auto gefahren...



selbst mei kätzche find die hitze doof 

bei so nem wetter kann man sich eig nur ins schwimmbad legen und gammeln


----------



## Lucafabian (1. August 2008)

faules pack!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> faules pack!



Genau!


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2008)

ich glaub, ich werd heut mal biken gehen ...

so gegen 13.00 uhr, hab nämlich bald auch frei-tag ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich glaub, ich werd heut mal biken gehen ...
> 
> so gegen 13.00 uhr, hab nämlich bald auch frei-tag ...



Je nachdem wie sich das mit den Gewittern heute nachmittag entwickelt, dreh' ich heute nachmittag auch noch eine Runde...


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2008)

ich werd mich mal auf die tt-judenkopfrunde begeben. die strecke muß gesichtet werden, um ggf. aufräumaktionen gezielt durchzuführen ...
muß gegen 17.00 uhr auch wieder daheim sein ...

wer mit will : treffpunkt eppstein bahnhof wäre ideal. so gegen 13.30 uhr. mach jetzt aber kein lmb daraus ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Schaff' ich leider nicht, weil ich nicht vor 16:00 Uhr hier wegkomme


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> faules pack!





wahltho schrieb:


> Genau!



WER???


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> WER???



Na Wir !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na Wir !!!



puh.... ich dacht schon ich


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Schaff' ich leider nicht, weil ich nicht vor 16:00 Uhr hier wegkomme



schade 

die säge hätte ich gebrauchen können 

ich nehm dann mal die heckenschere für den kleinkram mit ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ich nehm dann mal die heckenschere für den kleinkram mit ...



Heckenschere muss ich auch mal einpacken, denn der XT-Trail wächst immer mehr mit Brennnesseln zu..


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2008)

............wer fährt denn bei tt dieses jahr mit??


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

ich hattes es ja mal ursprünglich vor....
allerdings is es mir zu teuer....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

M.W. wollte Caro mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ............wer fährt denn bei tt dieses jahr mit??



Meiner einer.

Habe die rote Laterne bei der Teammeisterschaft schon fest im Visier...


----------



## Maggo (1. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich hattes es ja mal ursprünglich vor....
> allerdings is es mir zu teuer....



stimmt, die haben ja komplett den schlag nicht mehr gehört. die wollen ja sage und schreibe 3 euro.........

schuldigung. habs net richtig gelesen. trotzdem nicht zu teuer.........


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Interessant!


----------



## wondermike (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Interessant!



Wurde aber auch Zeit. Endlich Schluss mit der blöden Strampelei.


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2008)

so fertig.
stecke gut in schuss am judenkopf. 2 kleinere bäume im weg und 2 größere (da weiß der forst aber schon bescheid). ansonsten nur ein paar kleinigkeiten und nervige raupenspuren ...

hab jetzt nix weggemacht, da ich unerwartet noch handwerker bekomme und mich daher beeilt habe ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wurde aber auch Zeit. Endlich Schluss mit der blöden Strampelei.



Genau: Ich geb' einfach Gas, ich will nur Spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> stimmt, die haben ja komplett den schlag nicht mehr gehört. die wollen ja sage und schreibe 3 euro.........
> 
> schuldigung. habs net richtig gelesen. trotzdem nicht zu teuer.........



wat
nur 3.. war da net nochwas mit teilnhemrgebühr von 15 ??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> war Da Net Nochwas Mit Teilnhemrgebühr Von 15 ??



...



maggo schrieb:


> schuldigung. Habs Net Richtig Gelesen. Trotzdem Nicht Zu Teuer.........


----------



## caroka (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> M.W. wollte Caro mitfahren



Ja, hab ich vor.


----------



## caroka (1. August 2008)

Leute,
es ist WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Leute,
> es ist WE.



Wie jetzt? Ich dachte, die A***** ist so toll...


----------



## Ted77 (1. August 2008)

Jaaa wie geil ist das denn

Wochenende und Fuss kaputt


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ...



jaaaaaaa.. wenn man schÃ¼ler ist un allein ein auto  finazieren muss, sind 15â¬ ne menge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa.. wenn man schüler ist un allein ein auto zu finazieren muss, sind 15 ne menge



Kann ich voll verstehen, ich wollte ja auch nur helfen, das kommunikative Missverständnis aufzuklären


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> Jaaa wie geil ist das denn
> 
> Wochenende und Fuss kaputt



Falscher Fred, oder?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. August 2008)

hab nu ne neue handynummer 
richtig toll
von pennymobil zu pennymobil 3cent
ins dt festnetz und andere mobilnetze 13cent die minute


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (2. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. August 2008)

hallo!!!


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Falscher Fred, oder?




wie kommste  denn da drauf

Überschrift ist doch


> allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat [Teil 3]


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> wie kommste  denn da drauf
> 
> Überschrift ist doch



Ach so!


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2008)

...wenn ich falsch liege (was öfters vorkommt ) 

Kläre er mich bitte auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich falsch liege (was öfters vorkommt )
> 
> Kläre er mich bitte auf



Nein, jetzt mal Spass beiseite, Du liegst nicht falsch...

... der Post klang nur so, als würde er eigentlich in die aktuelle "Diskussion" im Fred über die Trails im Taunus gehören


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2008)

jo.,. da scheint der ein oder andere was missverstanden zu haben als ich sagte " mir ist schlecht"... weder die Rechtschreibung ( welche nun ja keine ist .. zumindest in diesem Fall) noch irgendwelche Höhenmeter- Touren waren der Ausschlag dafür .. ich saß nur am PC.. lass diesen Fred und bearbeitete die Bilder für die Gallery.. Dabei ist mir eingefallen das ich mich an so´nem Drop ( den ich eben auf einem Foto wieder fand) schön aufs Mowl gelegt hatte. also guckte ich runter zu meinem Fuss...und siehe da... Mandarine am Knöchel.. da kam dann dieser " ich glaub mir wird schlecht" - Ausdruck her was andere Leute da reininterpretieren und irgendwelche Diskussionen starten is mir eigentlich ziemlich Latte....

hatte später aber auch erwähnt das der Fuss i.A. ist

ist manchmal einfacher geradeaus zu denken als über tausend Ecken sich was zurechtzulegen.. 

genau wie in diesem Falle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (2. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ich dachte, die A***** ist so toll...


Tja, manchmal ändern sich die Dinge.  Aber was habe ich erwartet?   Mein Chef ist doch ein Mann. 



Maggo schrieb:


> hallo!!!


Halt Dich an die Regeln!!!! 



Ted77 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich falsch liege (was öfters vorkommt )
> 
> Kläre er mich bitte auf


Aufgeklärt wilst Du werden.....also wie war das nochmal......


----------



## caroka (2. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> .... ziemlich Latte....
> 
> ...geradeaus zu denken als über tausend Ecken sich was zurechtzulegen..
> 
> genau wie in diesem Falle


....Latte ....soso 
Hier kann keiner geradeaus denken.


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....Latte ....soso
> Hier kann keiner geradeaus denken.





...aha.. wusste ichs doch


----------



## Zilli (2. August 2008)

Tach auch,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaaa.. wenn man schüler ist un allein ein auto  finazieren muss, sind 15 ne menge


Kostet doch 20 für die 30km-Strecke + 3 Miete für den Chip => ergo 23 ,
oder gibt's noch 5  Nachlass für DIMB-Mitglieder ? 
Entscheidet sich Sonntag ob ich fahr .... auch wenn's nur für AK-Letzter reicht .... vllt. nehm ich's Spezi mit den Big Betty's, dann kann ich es darauf schieben  (oder ich verende unterwegs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



)


übrigens Maggo: der hier könnte gut zu Deinem Avatar passen:


----------



## wondermike (2. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Tja, manchmal ändern sich die Dinge.  Aber was habe ich erwartet?   Mein Chef ist doch ein Mann.



Irgendwie ja auch beruhigend. Hatte mir schon ein bisschen Sorgen gemacht.


----------



## Hopi (2. August 2008)

Ted77 schrieb:


> jo.,. da scheint der ein oder andere was missverstanden zu haben als ich sagte " mir ist schlecht"... weder die Rechtschreibung ( welche nun ja keine ist .. zumindest in diesem Fall) noch irgendwelche Höhenmeter- Touren waren der Ausschlag dafür .. ich saß nur am PC.. lass diesen Fred und bearbeitete die Bilder für die Gallery.. Dabei ist mir eingefallen das ich mich an so´nem Drop ( den ich eben auf einem Foto wieder fand) schön aufs Mowl gelegt hatte. also guckte ich runter zu meinem Fuss...und siehe da... Mandarine am Knöchel.. da kam dann dieser " ich glaub mir wird schlecht" - Ausdruck her was andere Leute da reininterpretieren und irgendwelche Diskussionen starten is mir eigentlich ziemlich Latte....
> 
> hatte später aber auch erwähnt das der Fuss i.A. ist
> 
> ...



Wenn Du es nicht ohne Zusammenhang geschrieben hättest, hätte es auch keine Missinterpretation geben können.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. August 2008)

So, der Fürst und seine Gemahlin werden jetzt einen kleinen Ausritt in die Höhen des Taunus unternehmen


----------



## Ted77 (2. August 2008)

@ Hopi..  wo du auch wieder recht hast....

so und nun is gut   ... nettes Roadgap bei Dir in der Gallery


----------



## Lucafabian (2. August 2008)

einfach hören und genießen  

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2Lsls6oCuXY


----------



## Hopi (3. August 2008)

entweder sind wir zu blau! oder es ist wirklich nicht lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

... oder schon Moin?


----------



## wissefux (3. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> entweder sind wir zu blau! oder es ist wirklich nicht lustig



wohl beides 



wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8







wahltho schrieb:


> ... oder schon Moin?



schon eher 

jetzt aber definitiv : moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Lucafabian (3. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> entweder sind wir zu blau! oder es ist wirklich nicht lustig



jetzt machst mich aber fertig


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

moin moin moin um neun uhr neun


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

Schon die ersten Anzeichen der senilen Bettflucht?


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

jap *gääähn*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

So, ich mach' gleich mal rüber zum WM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (3. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, ich mach' gleich mal rüber zum WM



Ah, da isser ja.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2008)

ei gude!

melde mich mal vom Zelten am See zurück


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

moin... 
hab heut vor lauter enttäuschungswut (frust) ne neue bestzeit aufn feldi aufgestellt 
1 std 12 min 4sec
14er schnitt


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> hab heut vor lauter enttäuschungswut (frust) ne neue bestzeit aufn feldi aufgestellt
> 1 std 12 min 4sec
> 14er schnitt



Klingt ja dramatisch. Was hat Dich denn so gefrustet?


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> melde mich mal vom Zelten am See zurück



Welcome back. 

An welchem See warst Du denn?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2008)

am Nidda-Tal-See bei 4 (von5) Tagen Bombenwetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Klingt ja dramatisch. Was hat Dich denn so gefrustet?



die frauen... bzw eine...


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die frauen... bzw eine...



Ach so. Also das Übliche halt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen,

war 'ne sehr schöne Hochtaunusrunde heute mit dem Wondermike, diesmal aus der anderen Richtung


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

hatte heute vorne en durchschlag 
und ich hab mich aufm altkönigtrail hingelegt warn klasse tag...


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

hatte heute kurzzeitig etwas wenig luft...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

Ohje


----------



## wondermike (3. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hatte heute kurzzeitig etwas wenig luft...



Nicht übel. Ich hatte heute auch einen 1A Durchschlag.


----------



## --bikerider-- (3. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nicht übel. Ich hatte heute auch einen 1A Durchschlag.



hatte mich schon gewundert warum mein rad so eierte...
von dem durchschlag etwa? bis ich dann mal bemerkt hatte das da en stein drinsteckte....
en ust wäre platt gewesen


----------



## caroka (3. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hatte mich schon gewundert warum mein rad so eierte...
> von dem durchschlag etwa? bis ich dann mal bemerkt hatte das da en stein drinsteckte....
> en ust wäre platt gewesen



Nicht schlecht.....


Nächstes WE werde ich nicht fahren können. Meine Freundin hat Geburtstag und ich habe die Kinder und Schule.  

@Wahltho
Schön, dass A. wieder fahren kann. Ist wieder alles okay mit ihrem Fuss?


----------



## caroka (3. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> irgendwie Ja Auch Beruhigend. Hatte Mir Schon Ein Bisschen Sorgen Gemacht. :d



Eigentlich Bin Ich Ja Ganz Normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Nächstes WE werde ich nicht fahren können...



Schade 



caroka schrieb:


> @Wahltho Schön, dass A. wieder fahren kann. Ist wieder alles okay mit ihrem Fuss?



Der Fuss ist soweit wieder ok, bergauf tut sie sich konditionell noch etwas schwer, bergab auf den Trails hat es ihr aber Spass gemacht..

Wie war denn Schlaflos im Sattel?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. August 2008)

.. Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2008)

Stimmungsvolle Bergwelt








Ein Wochenende ohne Bike


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. August 2008)

so, ich verabschiede mich mal ins Bett, morgen geht auch für mich wieder die Schule los, nachdem ich mit ner Woche Urlaub dem Arbeitsleben wieder "tschöö" gesagt habe 

Gute Nacht @ all


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2008)

moin moin...
oje
gleich gehts wieder los.....


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2008)

moin moin moin

wird auch zeit, dass die schüler wieder ran müssen, genug auf der faulen haut gelegen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

moin, moin, moin, moin

Yepp, unsere Altersvorsorge muss auch mal wieder ran...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

So, der Regen scheint durchgezogen zu sein, ich mach mich mal nach FFM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin moin
> 
> wird auch zeit, dass die schüler wieder ran müssen, genug auf der faulen haut gelegen ...



.


----------



## wissefux (4. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> .


----------



## Lucafabian (4. August 2008)

irgendwer muß doch mal nen punkt setzen !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

-


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .





wahltho schrieb:


> .





wahltho schrieb:


> ,





wahltho schrieb:


> -



Wer errät es? Wer komplettiert es?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer errät es? Wer komplettiert es?



fertig ist das Mondgesicht 

Einschulung ist rum, ab morgen gehts zur Sache


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fertig ist das Mondgesicht



Bingo!


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Guten Start in die Woche:

Chuck Norris nimmt sich drei "Nimm 2" auf einmal!
Wenn er kräftig an beiden Enden zieht, kann Chuck Norris einen Diamanten wieder zu Kohle machen.
Die Zeit wartet auf niemandenaußer auf Chuck Norris
Chuck Norris kann aus einem Sieb Wasser trinken!
Chuck Norris Haus hat keine Türen, nur Mauern durch die er läuft.
Nobody is perfect. Chuck Norris is Nobody.
Chuck Norris kauft seine Penny Tüte bei Aldi!
Chuck Norris kann mit Rotwein Salzflecken entfernen
Am Anfang war das Nichtsdann hat Chuck Norris diesem Nichts einen Roundhouse - Kick verpasst und gesagt: "Such Dir nen Job!" So entstand das Universum. 
Chuck Norris hat beim schwimmen Amerika entdeckt.
Chuck Norris malt niemals den Teufel an die Wand, der Teufel malt Chuck Norris an die Wand.
Chuck Norris darf während der Fahrt mit dem Busfahrer sprechen!
Jesus ging übers Wasser. Chuck Norris schwimmt durch's Land.
Wenn Chuck Norris Blut spendet, dann nie sein eigenes.
Wenn Chuck Norris Liegestütze macht, drückt er sich nicht hoch, sondern die Erde runter.
Wenn Freddy Krueger einen Albtraum hat, träumt er von Chuck Norris!
Chuck Norris denkt nicht, er weiss.
Chuck Norris darf "Tillman's Toasty" als Schnitzel bezeichen!
Einige Leute tragen Superman-Schlafanzüge. Superman trägt Chuck-Norris-Schlafanüge.
Gott sprach: Es werde Licht! Chuck Norris antwortete: Sag bitte!!!
Chuck Norris' Cowboystiefel sind aus echten Cowboys.
Chuck Norris kann durch Null teilen!
Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.
Chuck Norris kann Fische ertränken!
Chuck Norris kann Zwiebeln zum Weinen bringen.
Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben. Der TOD hatte bis jetzt nur noch nicht den Mut es ihm zu sagen.
Chuck Norris erhält bei Praktiker 20%... auch auf Tiernahrung!
Das Universum dehnt sich nicht aus; es läuft vor Chuck Norris davon. 
Chuck Norris hat bis Unendlich gezählt. Zwei mal. 
Chuck Norris Tränen heilen Krebs. Zu schade, dass er nie geweint hat. Niemals. 
Chuck Norris bestellt bei Burger King einen Big Mac und bekommt ihn auch.


----------



## wondermike (4. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> fertig ist das Mondgesicht
> 
> Einschulung ist rum, ab morgen gehts zur Sache



Hast Du auch 'ne schöne Schultüte gekriegt?


----------



## wondermike (4. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guten Start in die Woche:
> 
> Wenn er kräftig an beiden Enden zieht, kann Chuck Norris einen Diamanten wieder zu Kohle machen.
> Die Zeit wartet auf niemandenaußer auf Chuck Norris
> Chuck Norris ....




Dumpf rasselt im Keller die Bartwickelmaschine.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dumpf rasselt im Keller die Bartwickelmaschine.


 

*Pah .......* 


Du weisst wie das mit den Schweizern ist 

Aufjedenfall musste ich mir den Bauch halten und mir kann heute ncihts mehr passieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Dumpf rasselt im Keller die Bartwickelmaschine.



 Den kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du weisst wie das mit den Schweizern ist



Ok, dumpf rasselt im Bergstollen die Bartwickelmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (4. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Wie war denn Schlaflos im Sattel?



Nur hart und dunkel, kalt blieb uns erspart. 

Die Klique um Hambacher ist locker drauf gewesen und das Weinfest am Freitag hat richtig Urlaubsstimmung aufkommen lassen. 
Am Sonntagmorgen war ich dann aber ganz schön gerädert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (4. August 2008)

irgentwie macht sich bei mir schon wieder das ,,null bock auf schule gefühl,, bemerkbar ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> irgentwie macht sich bei mir schon wieder das ,,null bock auf schule gefühl,, bemerkbar ...



... ging aber ziemlich schnell


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Am Sonntagmorgen war ich dann aber ganz schön gerädert.



... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes sozusagen


----------



## wondermike (4. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ging aber ziemlich schnell



Bei mir dauert der Erholungseffekt auch nur immer ca. 5 Minuten, wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zur A****** zurückkomme.


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2008)

Wie nach dem Urlaub gehe ich doch arbeiten um zu entspannen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie nach dem Urlaub gehe ich doch arbeiten um zu entspannen



 Genau, relaxen vom selbstinduzierten Freizeitstress


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2008)

moin


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

moin

wie ich soeben im radio gehört habe, brennt der atzelbergturm ! ist wohl nicht mehr zu retten und brennt jetzt unter aufsicht der feuerwehr kontrolliert ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie ich soeben im radio gehört habe, brennt der atzelbergturm ! ist wohl nicht mehr zu retten und brennt jetzt unter aufsicht der feuerwehr kontrolliert ab



Ach das war das ganze Tatütata vorhin


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach das war das ganze Tatütata vorhin



das hab ich auf dem weg zur a***** auch mitbekommen ...

ich glaub, ich weiß schon, wo mein nächster bike-ride vorbeiführen wird ...

schade, war wirklich ein schöner aussichtspunkt ...


----------



## Maggo (5. August 2008)

ich dachte die ferien wären rum?!


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte die ferien wären rum?!



die deppen sterben halt nicht aus 

so ein teil kann eigentlich nur durch brandstiftung abfackeln. für andere brandursachen (weggeworfene kippe) war es gestern deutlich zu feucht im wald und heute früh noch nicht heiß genug (brand, der sich bei starkter sonneneinstrahlung auf glas entwickelt ...)


----------



## wissefux (5. August 2008)

der brand ist wohl gelöscht. die oberen zwei stockwerke sind völlig zerstört ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der brand ist wohl gelöscht. die oberen zwei stockwerke sind völlig zerstört ...



Sieht aus der Ferne jetzt auch ein wenig mickrig aus - Der Brand war schon aus, als ich vorhin unterwegs war, konnte keinen Rauch mehr sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... ich war abends noch am eichkopf unterwegs ...



Du auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. August 2008)

och neeee...
 schade um des schöne türmchen 
wo man so en schönen blick hatte   das es einfach immer irgentwelche hirnamputierten spasten gibt...die meinen ihr zeit mit rumzündeln verbringen zu müssen.. was dann meistens schief geht...und am ende wird meist dumm aus der wäsche geguckt....
bin ja mal gespannt auf einen evtl zeitungsbericht ob dann wieder auf die böse jugend geschimpft wird...

P.S hab mich heut morgen auch schon gewundert warum hier im nachbarort die sirene ging...


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der brand ist wohl gelöscht. die oberen zwei stockwerke sind völlig zerstört ...


 
wikipedia ist schon auf dem neusten Stan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2008)

Puuh gerade meine Steuererklärung gemacht  Hoffentlich stimmt das alles .......


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2008)

moin ...

hab mal bilders vom atzelbergturm im entsprechenden fred gepostet ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2008)

moin, moin 

Hab' die Bilder gesehen, sieht wüst aus


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

Die Nicolaifraktion hat dies bestimmt schon gesehen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350760


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2008)

Yepp, bin auf dem Verteiler des Nicolai Newsletters...

... und muss mich wieder ganz schwer beherrschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

ich auch gerade  bin gerade durch die Bucht geschwommen und auf 3 Nicolai Angebote gestossen  

Aber ich denke ich warte noch und kaufe nur neu und direkt vonder Schweissbank 

Am PoPo kann man das FR mit einer 140 mm Fox Talas fahren????


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ic
> Aber ich denke ich warte noch und kaufe nur neu und direkt vonder Schweissbank
> n????



Du hast doch ein gutes Bike!


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2008)

stimmt schon, es ist auch noch nicht für gleich sondern eher mal so grob für 2009 angepeilt. Ich glaube ich möchte etwas "stabileres" haben, da ich ja auch etwas stabiler bin 
Obwohl das Cube mich bis jetzt ueberall klaglos hingetragen hat  liegt aber wohl auch an meiner "soften" Fahrweise  
Trotzdem bin ich erstaunt ueber das was es schon alles mitgemacht hat. Ausser den Verschleisteilen (Bremsbeläge, Kette, Ritzel, Kettenblatt) wurde bis heut einmal die Lager getauscht. Nächste Woche gibt es wohl neuer Dämpferbuchsen hinten und im Winter wird wohl die Gabel mal einen Service erhalten. 

.... ich komm ja richtig ins schwärmen .... 

.... stimmt ich brauch kein neues Rad ..... 

..... soll jemand anderes die deutsche Wirtschaft ankurbeln ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Am PoPo kann man das FR mit einer 140 mm Fox Talas fahren????



Lt. Tech Specs gehen 140 - 170mm...


----------



## Hopi (6. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> s
> ..... Soll Jemand Anderes Die Deutsche Wirtschaft Ankurbeln ......



Jo


----------



## fUEL (6. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Tech Specs gehen 140 - 170mm...


Im aktuellen FR sind Gabeln bis 180 erlaubt, bspw ist die Mz 66 erlaubt; Voraussetzung ist ein gleichmäßig starke Schweißnaht am Gusset, welches Steuerrohr, Ober- und Unterrohr miteinander verbindet, die exacte Rahmennummer ab welcher die langen Singlecrowngabeln verbaut werden dürfen konnte Nicolai nicht verifizieren, sondern hatte es wie obenstehend erklärt.
Das Rahmengewicht des FR Rahmens auf der Website stimmt auch nicht, hierzu kann man Diverses in den Nicolai Foren lesen. 
Der aktuelle FR Rahmen wiegt ungefähr 4.4 kg incl Fox DHx 5.o. 


mfg Frank


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2008)

Der Fürst und seine Familie sind gerade von den Feierlichkeiten anlässlich der 15. Wiederkehr des Tages der Geburt des Stammhalters zurückgekehrt...

Der Fürst hat ein 600 Gramm Steak verdrückt...

... daher macht er jetzt ein grosses ...

_*Bäuerchen*_


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. August 2008)

... und sagt dann auch gleich GN8


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. August 2008)

@ wondermike...
schick mir mal ne PN... egal was  mach eben en paar smilies rein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. August 2008)

so icke gehts mal ins bett 
gn8 @all


----------



## caroka (6. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Fürst und seine Familie sind gerade von den Feierlichkeiten anlässlich der 15. Wiederkehr des Tages der Geburt des Stammhalters zurückgekehrt...
> 
> Der Fürst hat ein 600 Gramm Steak verdrückt...
> 
> ...



Jo, das wollte ich hören.  
Ich komme gerade von einer Einladung meiner Vermieterin. *rülps*


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> @ wondermike...
> schick mir mal ne PN... egal was  mach eben en paar smilies rein ....



Öhm... OK.


----------



## wondermike (6. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jo, das wollte ich hören.
> Ich komme gerade von einer Einladung meiner Vermieterin. *rülps*



Und unsereiner, der wirklich Hunger hat, mümmelt Salat und Möhrchen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin



... was ist denn hier heute Morgen los?  - Das funzt ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hambacher (7. August 2008)

Also gut dann helf ich mal aus

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

Danke Günni


----------



## Alberto68 (7. August 2008)

gude thomas....

hab am Sonntag wieder mal zeit ... hast du was geplant wegen biken ? 
meine rocky hängt seit dem AlpenX an der wand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

Guude Berto, muss mal schauen, was sich wann am w/e ergibt...

... wollte evtl. auch mit A. fahren, das wäre dann aber tempomässig eher langsamer...

... apropos: Wie war denn eigentlich Dein Alpen-X?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

Ob Das wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ob Das wirklich funktioniert?



muss ich mal versuchen


----------



## Alberto68 (7. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Guude Berto, muss mal schauen, was sich wann am w/e ergibt...
> 
> ... wollte evtl. auch mit A. fahren, das wäre dann aber tempomässig eher langsamer...
> 
> ... apropos: Wie war denn eigentlich Dein Alpen-X?



wegen sonntag sag noch mal bescheid wenn du was weisst

AlpenX  wie immer xxl anstrendend ....470km  und 13000hm. da sind aber dabei die 40 km brenner innsbruck geht auch fast nur bergab

2. tag regen,nebel scheißwetter, das wir die tour ändern mussten aber dafür sind wir dann übers timmelsjoch  28KM bergab , aber strasse.

rest beim radln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> wegen sonntag sag noch mal bescheid wenn du was weisst



Mach ich 



Alberto68 schrieb:


> AlpenX  wie immer xxl anstrendend ....470km  und 13000hm. da sind aber dabei die 40 km brenner innsbruck geht auch fast nur bergab
> 
> 2. tag regen,nebel scheißwetter, das wir die tour ändern mussten aber dafür sind wir dann übers timmelsjoch  28KM bergab , aber strasse.
> 
> rest beim radln



Bei uns waren es 470km und 10.700hm. Wir hatten Superglück mit dem Wetter.

Wir überlegen nächstes Jahr auch mal einen selbstorganisierten Alpen-X zu machen...


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

Wenn du mein Gepäck trägst, komme ich mit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wenn du mein Gepäck trägst, komme ich mit



In der August Bike war ein Alpen-X Bodensee - Lago Maggiore beschrieben. Ich habe mir mal die Tour-Informationen besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

Heisst du trägstz mein Gepäck 

Habe ich auch gelesen .... wäre eine echte Alternative zu Gardasee


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heisst du trägstz mein Gepäck



Minimalgepäck, musste Deinen Schminkkoffer halt' mal zu Hause lassen  



mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe ich auch gelesen .... wäre eine echte Alternative zu Gardasee



Auf Gardasee hab' ich auch keinen Bock


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. August 2008)

wer fährt denn alles bei taunustrails mit?


----------



## Maggo (7. August 2008)

ich nicht!


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

ich auch nicht


----------



## Zilli (7. August 2008)

Ich kann auch leider net . (eine Veranstaltung gegen die B519 (neu) ist dazwischengekommen; ist wichtig, da ich bzw. Familie direkt Betroffene sind).


----------



## wondermike (7. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer fährt denn alles bei taunustrails mit?



Na die echten Helden natürlich.


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2008)

ich sach mal tschöö mit ö  hau mir mal ne Stunde zwei aufs Ohr 

Winkewinkewinkewinke


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Gn8  oder eher schon wieder Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wer fährt denn alles bei taunustrails mit?



ich fahr vorraussichtlich eine runde mit und werde dann definitiv letzter !
ich nehm dem letzten quasi die rote laterne ab. der oder die soll sich schließlich aufs biken konzentrieren 

moin ...


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## fUEL (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lt. Tech Specs gehen 140 - 170mm...


Bin durch Zufall heute auf den erwähnten Text gestossen und hab den mal hier: 

02.2008, 19:21 #*9* Falco Mille 
Nicolai Support



 

Registriert seit: Dec 2002
Ort: Lübbrechtsen
Bike: Ion ST Extra Love


Fotos 









*AW: Neues Helius Modell zwischen CC und FR - erste Details ?!* 
Leider kann ich kein genaues Datum nennen, auch keine Rahmennummer, ab dem das 2008er FR verstärkt wurde. Wir haben schlicht verpennt, das zu dokumentieren. Es gibt aber ein eindeutiges, sichtbares Indiz: Das dreieckige MX Gusset mit dem eingefrästen N hat zum Unterrohr hin drei Laschen, an denen es verschweißt ist. Ist die Schweißnaht an allen drei Laschen gleich breit und gleich groß geschuppt, hat der Rahmen ein stärkeres Unterrohr und kann mit einer 180 mm Gabel, maximale Einbaulänge 565 mm, gefahren werden. Ist aber die hintere, untere Schweißnaht schmaler und kleiner geschuppt, beträgt die maximale Einbaulänge noch 555 mm, wie im 08er Katalog ausgewiesen.

Grüße, Falco.


----------



## Alberto68 (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mach ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst ja nächstes jahr mit uns fahren... aber dann wirst du dir sicher überlegen was du einpackst .... und bei uns kuscheln die räder in der garage aber mit schloss gesichert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

... wir haben für nächstes Jahr schon eine ganz bestimmte Route im Auge. Das würde dann aber voraussichtlich eine 10-Tage-Tour.

Bzgl. des Gepäcks: Ich habe kein Problem damit mein Gepäck zu minimieren und über die Alpen zu buckeln  Mzaskar hat diesbezüglich geheult


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alberto68 (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... wir haben für nächstes Jahr schon eine ganz bestimmte Route im Auge. Das würde dann aber voraussichtlich eine *10-Tage-Tour.*
> 
> Bzgl. des Gepäcks: Ich habe kein Problem damit mein Gepäck zu minimieren und über die Alpen zu buckeln  Mzaskar hat diesbezüglich geheult



*10-Tage-Tour. du spinnst *
ich bin einmal 8 tage gefahren und das war ein tag zuviel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> *10-Tage-Tour. du spinnst *
> ich bin einmal 8 tage gefahren und das war ein tag zuviel



Es gibt eine sieben und eine 10-Tage-Variante...

... und 15.000hm und ca. 530km in sieben Tagen wäre mir etwas zuviel


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

Wieso geheult, wenn du es mir trägst habe ich damit kein Problem 

10 Tage Variante für die gleiche Strecke? habe das Magazin gerade nicht vorliegen. 

Gepäck minimieren ist gut, dann bleibt die Säge aber zu Hause 

Btw. nette Linksammlung


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...dann bleibt die Säge aber zu Hause



 Soll ich jetzt Dein Gepäck schleppen, oder zu Hause bleiben?


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt Dein Gepäck schleppen, oder zu Hause bleiben?


 
Ok, ich nehem dann das Gepäck schleppen  Die Kamera trag ich auch selbst 

Mal im ernst, was schwebt dir da vor? Wann soll das starten? Wer würde denn da mitmachen? Wie hoch sind die Anforderungen?

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

... Es ist eine allererste grobe Idee fürs kommende Jahr, bzgl. des Termins besteht Flexibilität, anbieten würde sich Juli/August.

Die Idee haben bisher mein Kollege Boris und ich besprochen. Unser Kollege Nobbi, der mit uns auf dem diesjährigen Alpen-X war ist ebenfalls involviert und ich habe noch Thomas darauf angesprochen.


----------



## Everstyle (8. August 2008)

Hier sind doch immer die Alden-Experten unterwegs, deshalb eine Frage, wo ist der Einstieg für den grünen Balken Weg hoch zum Altkönig? Ich meine, in der Nähe der Eminghaushütte. Kann das einer bestätigen bzw. mir es sagen?

Dank im Voraus

Everstyle


----------



## Alberto68 (8. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Es ist eine allererste grobe Idee fürs kommende Jahr, bzgl. des Termins besteht Flexibilität, anbieten würde sich Juli/August.
> 
> Die Idee haben bisher mein Kollege Boris und ich besprochen. Unser Kollege Nobbi, der mit uns auf dem diesjährigen Alpen-X war ist ebenfalls involviert und ich habe noch Thomas darauf angesprochen.



tip von mir macht die gruppe nicht so groß... jemehr desto mehr defekte und probleme wir sind immer zu viert, sechs würde auch gehen ...mehr nicht


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> tip von mir macht die gruppe nicht so groß... jemehr desto mehr defekte und probleme wir sind immer zu viert, sechs würde auch gehen ...mehr nicht


 
klingt vernüftig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Alberto68 schrieb:


> tip von mir macht die gruppe nicht so groß... jemehr desto mehr defekte und probleme wir sind immer zu viert, sechs würde auch gehen ...mehr nicht



 Hätte ich auch nicht vorgehabt, 6 Leute wäre aus meiner Sicht das absolute Maximum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (8. August 2008)

Als was wird der 08.08.2008 wohl in Erinnerung bleiben? Als Beginn der olympischen Spiele oder als Beginn des dritten Weltkriegs?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Das Ganze ist wirklich äußerst beunruhigend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Hier sind doch immer die Alden-Experten unterwegs, deshalb eine Frage, wo ist der Einstieg für den grünen Balken Weg hoch zum Altkönig? Ich meine, in der Nähe der Eminghaushütte. Kann das einer bestätigen bzw. mir es sagen?
> 
> Dank im Voraus
> 
> Everstyle



Wenn Du den Trail, der direkt rechts neben der Emminghaushütte beginnt, nimmst und Dich dann nach ca. 30m sofort wieder links hätlst, stösst Du nach ein paar Hundert Metern auf den grünen Balken. Du kannst aber auch von der Emminghaushütte den Arbeiterweg ein Stück Richtung Falkenstein fahren, der grüne Balken geht dann nach ein paar hundert Metern rechts ab. Der erstgenannte Trail ist aber der interessantere Weg.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

... und gleich wieder Moin


----------



## Maggo (9. August 2008)

guten morgen....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

Schöne neue Signatur


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Als was wird der 08.08.2008 wohl in Erinnerung bleiben? Als Beginn der olympischen Spiele oder als Beginn des dritten Weltkriegs?





wahltho schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist wirklich äußerst beunruhigend.



http://www.n-tv.de/1006308.html


----------



## wondermike (9. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> http://www.n-tv.de/1006308.html



Na prima. Als Nächstes verstärken dann die Amis ihre Truppen um die eigenen Leute zu schützen, was die Russen dann wiederum als Bedrohung verstehen, und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2008)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (9. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin





wahltho schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!





wissefux schrieb:


> gn8



ein geregelter tagesablauf


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. August 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

So, die Feierlichkeiten im Kreise der Familien des Fürsten und der Fürstin anlässlich der fünfzehnten Wiederkehr des Tages der Geburt des fürstlichen Stammhalters werden hiermit für beendet erklärt...

... der Fürst war ob der Importanz des Anlasses der Feierlichkeiten sehr grosszügig und hat den vierten Teil eines Rindes aus seinen Stallungen über dem Feuer braten lassen...

... deshalb sagt er Fürst jetzt nur noch ...

_*Bäuerchen*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (9. August 2008)

wer hier über sigitales satelitenfernesehen verfügt sollte umgehend einen sender namen deluxe music suchen und die dort zur zeit laufende sendung mit offenem mund verfolgen, so wie ich gerade......


----------



## wondermike (9. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wer hier über sigitales satelitenfernesehen verfügt sollte umgehend einen sender namen deluxe music suchen und die dort zur zeit laufende sendung mit offenem mund verfolgen, so wie ich gerade......



Aha. Für uns arme Kabelfernsehkucker: was ist denn da so toll?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## caroka (10. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> So, die Feierlichkeiten im Kreise der Familien des Fürsten und der Fürstin anlässlich der fünfzehnten Wiederkehr des Tages der Geburt des fürstlichen Stammhalters werden hiermit für beendet erklärt...
> 
> ... der Fürst war ob der Importanz des Anlasses der Feierlichkeiten sehr grosszügig und hat den vierten Teil eines Rindes aus seinen Stallungen über dem Feuer braten lassen...
> 
> ...



Würden Hochwohlgeboren mir in aller Großzügigkeit erlauben mal wieder in den Wäldern des Taunus, natürlich nur in Ihrem beisein,  zu biken?









Maggo schrieb:


> wer hier über sigitales satelitenfernesehen verfügt sollte umgehend einen sender namen deluxe music suchen und die dort zur zeit laufende sendung mit offenem mund verfolgen, so wie ich gerade......


Wow, eine neue Technologie.  


Gn8....



.....und Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2008)

morgen!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

Guten morgen !!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Würden Hochwohlgeboren mir in aller Großzügigkeit erlauben mal wieder in den Wäldern des Taunus, natürlich nur in Ihrem beisein,  zu biken?



Sischer, sischer!


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2008)

wann  ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

... ich fahre heute mit Berto (Alberto68) und zwei seiner Kumpels um ca. 11:30 Uhr ab fbh eine Runde


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2008)

hm..
vllt sieht man sich ja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

... Du kannst gerne mitfahren


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2008)

fahre ab 11 schon mit nem anderen kumpel...
aber vllt kann man sich ja dada irgentwo treffen...
kannst du sagen wann ihr wo evtl seid?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kannst du sagen wann ihr wo evtl seid?



Ich kann Dir das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt leider überhaupt nicht sagen, weil ich nicht weiss, was/wo Berto und seine Kumpels fahren wollen


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. August 2008)

naja gut...
machen wirs so... wenn man sich trifft, trifft man sich und wenn nicht dann nicht 
also
nun muss ich aber.... wünsch euch viiiiiel spaß ciao ciao


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

... Dir auch viel Spass


----------



## caroka (10. August 2008)

@Wahltho

Lass mich raten........ Ihr seid den Rosserttrail runter, oder?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. August 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Lass mich raten........ Ihr seid den Rosserttrail runter, oder?



Kalt 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

Moin  


*ERSTER* 



Gerade zurück aus Francenfurt 

Äppler ist schon köstlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (11. August 2008)

das gilt so nicht  

zwischen gn8 und moin müssen mind. ein paar stunden schlaf liegen 

also ich dann doch erster 

moin

hat eigentlich je jemand bezweifelt, das äppler lecker ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

Moin, moin 

oder

Moin, Moin, Moin 

Ich halt' mich da 'raus 




wissefux schrieb:


> hat eigentlich je jemand bezweifelt, das äppler lecker ist



Yepp - Ich!


----------



## wissefux (11. August 2008)

kulturbanause


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

Guten Tag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> kulturbanause



Selbsterkenntnis...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gerade zurück aus Francenfurt



Wie konnte er es wagen, an die Furt der Franken zu reisen und den Hofe des Fürsten nicht aufzusuchen, um dem Fürsten angemessen zu huldigen?

Der Fürst ist äußerst ungehalten, ob dieses dispektierlichen Verhaltens 


  

Edit:

Korrekt muss es übrigens heissen: d*e*spektierliches Verhalten (Ich dachte eigentlich, dieses Wort wäre eine Eigenkreation  )

@Cynthia: Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (11. August 2008)

Und der Sonderpreis für die beknackteste Idee der Woche geht an...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und der Sonderpreis für die beknackteste Idee der Woche geht an...



Na immerhin ist er Professor


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wie konnte er es wagen, an die Furt der Franken zu reisen und den Hofe des Fürsten nicht aufzusuchen, um dem Fürsten angemessen zu huldigen?
> 
> Der Fürst ist äußerst ungehalten, ob dieses dispektierlichen Verhaltens


 
Der Fluss war ein reisendes Gewässer, welches es mir unmöglich machte die Furt zu ueberqueren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Fluss war ein reisendes Gewässer, welches es mir unmöglich machte die Furt zu ueberqueren



Welch profane Ausrede - Er redet sich gerade um Kopf und Kragen


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2008)

GN8 

Erster


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. August 2008)

GN8

Zweiter


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2008)

moin

Erster


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

Moin Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

Moin, moin, moin


----------



## Lucafabian (12. August 2008)

http://www.messe-ideen.de/upload/mag...auberkugel.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

viel Spass beim Lösen des Rätsels


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

Interessantes Angebot bei Ebay Klick!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel Spass beim Lösen des Rätsels



Wurde doch schon im Freireiter-Fred gelöst


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

Ich war zu blond dafür  

Das Nicolai wäre ja schon nett, ist aber nur das CC. Aber zu beobachten lohnt sich


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2008)

ei gude


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. August 2008)

nabend 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,571056,00.html  nett nett


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nabend
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,571056,00.html  nett nett



 Yepp - hatte ich heute auch schon gesehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. August 2008)

noch netter 
allerdings ein zu hoher verbrauch..... 
http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/kli...familien-rennwagen-von-mercedes_vid_6033.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> noch netter
> allerdings ein zu hoher verbrauch.....
> http://www.focus.de/auto/videos/kli...familien-rennwagen-von-mercedes_vid_6033.html



Iiiiihhhhh ein Benz. Sowas fahren doch bloß Spießer!


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. August 2008)

bei focus.de klickdown gibts echt interessante beiträge


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Iiiiihhhhh ein Benz. Sowas fahren doch bloß Spießer!



... und Fürsten  

Im zweisitzigen Chassis wäre mir der Motor aber noch lieber


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und Fürsten
> 
> Im zweisitzigen Chassis wäre mir der Motor aber noch lieber



Lecker!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

... obwohl da nur der AMG 55 ist mit 360 PS, der zieht ja eigentlich keinen Hering vom Teller


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lecker!



^^
passt kein fahrrad rein 
unpraktisch....

aber ich denk als zweitwagen durchaus vertretbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lecker!



Für Spießer mit zuviel Geld.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2008)

bin wieder online


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

N'abend Crazy


----------



## mzaskar (12. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. August 2008)

so ich geh mal 
machts gut
gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2008)

ich komme, alle gehen  gute Nacht Jungs.

Son PC kann einiges an Nerven kosten  vor allem bis nachm neu Aufsetzen wieder alles geht wies soll.


----------



## wissefux (12. August 2008)

gn8 crazy + @all


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. August 2008)

so, ich geh dann auch mal ins Bett, gute Nacht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. August 2008)

... dann sage ich auch mal GN8


----------



## wissefux (13. August 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

Was machen bei einem Motivationsloch  
Habe immo Probleme, mich morgens aufs Bike zu setzen, um z.b. zur Arbeit zu fahren 
Abends nach der Arbeit ist es noch besch****** 
Blöd ist das 

Das nur als kurze Randnotiz *grrrrrr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was machen bei einem Motivationsloch
> Habe immo Probleme, mich morgens aufs Bike zu setzen, um z.b. zur Arbeit zu fahren
> Abends nach der Arbeit ist es noch besch******
> Blöd ist das



Tja den inneren Schweinehund besiegen, ist nicht immer leicht 

und Durchhalteparolen zu kreieren ebenso wenig 

I.d.R. hilft aber ein kleiner Kaufrausch, um sich durch den Erwerg eines kleinen Goodies zu reincentivieren


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

Hmmm, kaufen ???? schön aber das muss noch warten (im Winter gibt es ein neues Schneebrett)

Ich glaube ich fahre am Samstag mal den Glasspass 

Achja unter gps-touren.net hat jemand das Safiental im Winter gemacht, hat ein paar schöne Bilder dort. Einfach nach Safiental suchen.


----------



## wondermike (13. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was machen bei einem Motivationsloch
> Habe immo Probleme, mich morgens aufs Bike zu setzen, um z.b. zur Arbeit zu fahren
> Abends nach der Arbeit ist es noch besch******
> Blöd ist das
> ...



Ich bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht so richtig in Schwung gekommen. ich schieb's immer auf das Wetter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr auch noch nicht so richtig in Schwung gekommen. ich schieb's immer auf das Wetter.



 Jetzt pinst hier mal nicht so rum, sondern besiegt Euren inneren Schweinehund


----------



## wondermike (13. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt pinst hier mal nicht so rum, sondern besiegt Euren inneren Schweinehund



Das sagst Du so einfach. Wenn Du wüsstest, wie groß das Mistvieh ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2008)

... Paperlafax! Keine weiteren Ausflüchte...

... oder wollt ihr etwa, dass der Fürst ungehalten wird


----------



## Lucafabian (13. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was machen bei einem Motivationsloch
> Habe immo Probleme, mich morgens aufs Bike zu setzen, um z.b. zur Arbeit zu fahren
> Abends nach der Arbeit ist es noch besch******
> Blöd ist das
> ...



ne flasche vom guten roten vorn lenker bauen...wenn du wieder zuhause bist darfst sie aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (13. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ne flasche vom guten roten vorn lenker bauen...wenn du wieder zuhause bist darfst sie aufmachen



Ich will mich motivieren und nicht selbstgeisseln 

Denke mal der geplante Ausflug in die grossen Berge (Samstag Glaspass 1100hm uphill und auf der anderen Seite  Trailspass in rot und schwarz) werden es schon richten.


----------



## wissefux (14. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Jetzt pinst hier mal nicht so rum, sondern besiegt Euren inneren Schweinehund



erledigt, fürst ! wenigstens für die fahrt zur a****** reicht es bei mir derzeit 

moin


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mino, moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> erledigt, fürst ! wenigstens für die fahrt zur a****** reicht es bei mir derzeit



Wohl getan, mein Unteran, das pläsiert dem Fürsten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Denke mal der geplante Ausflug in die grossen Berge (Samstag Glaspass 1100hm uphill und auf der anderen Seite  Trailspass in rot und schwarz) werden es schon richten.



Das klingt doch schon nach einer gar fürstlichen Geissel


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das klingt doch schon nach einer gar fürstlichen Geissel


 
Ich denke mal das ist ein schöner Motivationsschub. Das Ziel des Samstäglichen Ausfluges


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist ein schöner Motivationsschub. Das Ziel des Samstäglichen Ausfluges



Das sind die Momente, wo ich Dich dafür beneide, dass Du in den Alpen wohnst


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

Ich mich auch manchmal, leider nutze ich sie zu selten  Ok, war öfters Per Pedes unterwegs, hätte aber doch noch das ein oder andere Mal öfters sein können. 
Aber Schwamm drüber, das Wetter sieht ok aus, eher etwas frisch aber trocken. Morgens um 7 ist Abfahrt mit dem Zug  und um 10 bin ich schon am schnaufen und schwitzen 
Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder von der Abfahrt machen und dir schicken 

So nun wieder a*******


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde mal ein paar Bilder von der Abfahrt machen und dir schicken



 Ich würde sie auch gerne A. zeigen 



mzaskar schrieb:


> So nun wieder a*******



Mein Beileid


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

Der Sommer neigt sich dem Ende ...... evtl. sollte ich die Winterreifen montieren 

[...] Schneefallgrenze von 2600 im Laufe des Freitags auf 2100 Meter sinkend, in intensiven Niederschlägen auch wesentlich tiefer. [...]

Zum Glück ist der Glaspass nicht so hoch 
(Die Passhöhe des Glaspass liegt gemäss Swisstopo (Blatt 1235, 1:25'000, 2003) auf 1846 m über Meer)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Der Sommer neigt sich dem Ende ......



Wir sollten uns kommende Woche auch nochmal kurzschliessen, sobald abzusehen ist, wie sich die Wetterprognose für den 23./24. ist...


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

juup, habe Sonnenschein bei 20° bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> juup, habe Sonnenschein bei 20° bestellt



Das klingt doch gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2008)

nabend


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

Guten Abend Iggi, ich bin gerade vom Biken aus dem Hochtaunus zurück


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. August 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)




----------



## wondermike (14. August 2008)

Habe heute auch einen Etappensieg im Kampf gegen den i.S.H erzielt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Habe heute auch einen Etappensieg im Kampf gegen den i.S.H erzielt.



Inwiefern?


----------



## wondermike (14. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Na ja, heute Abend auch ein Ründchen im Taunus gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, heute Abend auch ein Ründchen im Taunus gedreht.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2008)

Ich sach' dann mal GN8 @All und zusätzlich Guude @Crazy


----------



## Crazy-Racer (14. August 2008)

ei gude!

bin heute auch ne kleine Runde gefahren, nach Eppstein und zurück


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2008)

moin

freitag zwar, aber noch lange net frei ...


----------



## wissefux (15. August 2008)

ach ja, und regen draussen.

punktsieg heute für den i s h (cool, könnte auch *i*nfra*s*erv *h*öchst bedeuten, also mein brötchengeber )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

moin moin 

Her auch 10 ° und Regen .... werden den grossen Roten mit Chauffeur nehmen 

fröhlichen Freitag


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2008)

Guten Morgen, der Fürst ist gerade erst aus dem Bett gekrabbelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2008)

... und hat sich ob der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit dann auch dazu entschlossen die fürstliche Limousine zu bemühen


----------



## wondermike (15. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und hat sich ob der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit dann auch dazu entschlossen die fürstliche Limousine zu bemühen



Na, da hat der ISH ja einen richtig erfolgreichen Tag, heute.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

SoSo, die Limo genutzt und die Umwelt verschmutzt

FürstFürst wo soll das nur hinführen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2008)

... keine Sorgen meine Untertanen, der Fürst hat beschlossen, sich heute Abend noch zu kasteien,...

... sofern die wetterlichen Widrigkeiten nicht zu gross sein sollten


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

heisst du schiebst den Mezze nach Hause


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2008)

vorsicht beim Indoor Training

http://www.20min.ch/digital/dossier/clips/story/19166282


----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> heisst du schiebst den Mezze nach Hause



Nein, ich schalte den Speed Limiter auf 210km/h


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. August 2008)

so
ich geh mal
heut abend is en grillerlinger am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (15. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> so
> ich geh mal
> heut abend is en grillerlinger am start



man war das gestern ein chilliger grillinger


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

... fettes Selbstzitat


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

... ach so: Moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ach so: Moin



oder eher: Moin, Moin, Moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. August 2008)

moin!


----------



## caroka (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... keine Sorgen meine Untertanen, der Fürst hat beschlossen, sich heute Abend noch zu kasteien,...
> 
> ... sofern die wetterlichen Widrigkeiten nicht zu gross sein sollten






mzaskar schrieb:


> heisst du schiebst den Mezze nach Hause




Das ist hier einfach .

Wie sieht es im Taunus aus? Ist der Boden ziemlich nass oder geht es?


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist hier einfach .
> 
> Wie sieht es im Taunus aus? Ist der Boden ziemlich nass oder geht es?



Am Donnerstag war es fast trocken. Da es seit dem nicht geregnet hat, sollte der Untergrund morgen perfekt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

mal sehn wies morgen früh wird


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal sehn wies morgen früh wird



Was is'n das schon wieder für 'ne Einstellung hier?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wie sieht es im Taunus aus? Ist der Boden ziemlich nass oder geht es?



Ich bin heute alle gängigen Trails im Hochtaunus gefahren, der Untergrund ist perfekt


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich bin heute alle gängigen Trails im Hochtaunus gefahren, der Untergrund ist perfekt



Also, damit es trocken bleibt, bitte ab sofort nicht mehr in den Wald pinkeln.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Also, damit es trocken bleibt, bitte ab sofort nicht mehr in den Wald pinkeln.



Paperlafax, der Fürst pinkelt wann und wo es ihm beliebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Paperlafax, der Fürst pinkelt wann und wo es ihm beliebt



Also eher Pipifax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Paperlafax, der Fürst pinkelt wann und wo es ihm beliebt



Glaube, es wird mal wieder höchste Zeit für 'ne zünftige Revolution.


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

wir sind das VOLK!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (16. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wir sind das VOLK!!!



Ich glaub' das war vor der Zeit des jungen Padawan


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' das war vor der Zeit des jungen Padawan



psst....


----------



## Maggo (16. August 2008)

die mauer muss hin......


----------



## mzaskar (16. August 2008)

Also Glaspass lässt sich fahren, ist wie die Spitzkehren in KH nur 600 hm am Stück 

Einige Stelle bin ich nicht gefahren, zum Teil weil Nass und glitsichig oder halt der Kopf hat nicht so gewollt 

Da waren dann auch noch einmal kraftlose Finger im Spiel 

Aber die Stelle wo es Steil ist, kann man auch gut sein Bike schieben. 

Der Rest Safiental nach vorne zum Rhein, waren zum Teil WAB und zum Teil herrlich flowwiger Trail immer am Hang mit herrlichen Aussichten. 

Bilder kommen noch ein paar 

Voila:










mehr im Album


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

Schöne Fotos 

Schau' ich mir morgen mit A. nochmal genauer an, jetzt erstmal GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

... Guten Morgen 

... wie um die Uhrzeit noch Erster


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2008)

Knapp vorbei 

Guten Morgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

guten Morgen !! 
war richtig FETT heute morgen..
bin um 4 zum Seb und von da sind wir um 4:20uhr ab richtung alkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2008)

Ihr seit ja etwas durchgeknallt 

Aber es hat sich bestimmt gelohnt


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja etwas durchgeknallt
> 
> Aber es hat sich bestimmt gelohnt



und wie sich das gelohnt hat 
Bilder folgen


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

so die Bilder...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Schade, dass ich so ein Weichei bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja etwas durchgeknallt



Wir sind halt Weicheier und die sind weich in der Birne


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir sind halt Weicheier und die sind weich in der Birne





WEICHEI


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> WEICHEI



Lieber Weichei, als weich in der Birne


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Lieber Weichei, als weich in der Birne



lieber ne weiche Birne als ne senile birne + ein weichei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> lieber ne weiche Birne als ne senile birne + ein weichei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. August 2008)

so ich geh mal ins bett 
bis dann gn8


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2008)

war schon schön heut morgen  auch wenn ich gern vorher etwas mehr geschlafen hätte  vorallem die Trails waren nett  und keiner da der rummosert, kannste fahrn wie de willst um die Uhrzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ... und keiner da der rummosert, ...



Dem Fürst wurde berichtet, dass der junge Padawan sich kürzlich im hohen Taunus gar ungebührlich aufgeführt habe


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. August 2008)

wenn ich 2m vor der Treppe irgendwas was unterm Fullface nicht mehr ankommt zugerufen bekomme, ist es leider zu spät zu reagieren. Da aber sowieso nichts passierte, ausser ein bisschen schrecken auf beiden Seiten, finde ich das auch nicht weiter tragisch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

So, so...

... trotzdem fühle Er sich symbolisch gerügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (17. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2008)

dito


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

moin,

in einer woche ist alles vorbei ...


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. August 2008)

guten morgäääääääääääääään


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> in einer woche ist alles vorbei ...



 Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

stimmt ja ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

... und immer dran denken: Nach den TTs ist immer auch vor den TTs


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und immer dran denken: Nach den TTs ist immer auch vor den TTs



schaun mer mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> schaun mer mal ...



Wieso?


----------



## wissefux (18. August 2008)

ich für meinen teil machs wohl nicht mehr. vielleicht mal wieder zur abwechslung als teilnehmer ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (18. August 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (18. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

N'abend, gerade zurück aus dem Hochtaunus - Einfach G E N I A L zur Zeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

Der Fürst wünscht seinen Untertanen eine angenehme Nachtruhe und sagt GN8


----------



## Lucafabian (18. August 2008)

dem fürst klau ich seine krone, oder was son fürst auch immer hat....dann wird er zum gemeinen bürger runtergestuft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (18. August 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> dem fürst klau ich seine krone, oder was son fürst auch immer hat....dann wird er zum gemeinen bürger runtergestuft



 Palastwache!!! Ein Revoluzzer, ergreife man ihn sofort !!!


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2008)

ich hab frei  Morgen erst wieder 

GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (19. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2008)

... wie am Schnürchen 

Ich hab' verdammt Schwein gehabt und bin heute noch trocken nach FFM gekommen


----------



## wissefux (19. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' verdammt Schwein gehabt und bin heute noch trocken nach FFM gekommen



bin schon auf die heimreise gespannt


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

noch scheint hier die Sonne, im sonnigen Süden halt 

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2008)

... da ich heute Abend erst spät in der Fa. losgekommen bin, war es auch auf dem Rückweg trocken, hab' dann noch ein trailiges Ründchen um den Staufen gedreht und war erst kurz vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit zu Hause 

GN8


----------



## mzaskar (19. August 2008)

Ja es wird wieder dunkel, langsam muss mal das Lämpchen einpacken 

PS: der Samstag macht mir noch Sorgen

PSPS: Guds Nächtle 

PSPSPS:


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2008)

moin

der judenkopf ruft. 9.00 uhr eppstein hbf, kommt einer mit ?


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

Moin,.... 



mzaskar schrieb:


> PS: der Samstag macht mir noch Sorgen



 Wieso? - Wir müssen heute 'eh mal telefonieren


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)

ER zeigt noch eine Wolke aus der es auch mal tröppfelt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ER zeigt noch eine Wolke aus der es auch mal tröppfelt



Ich hab' derzeit noch ein Problem hier in der Fa., das mir aus dem Frei-Tag am Freitag einen Strich machen könnte


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)

Hmmm, lass uns doch einfach mal am späteren Nachmittag telefonieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hmmm, lass uns doch einfach mal am späteren Nachmittag telefonieren



Yepp, bis heute Nachmittag weiss ich Bescheid, ob das Problem ein echtes Problem ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. August 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

Gude Crazy  

So, mal schnell was futtern gehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

Breaking News:


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)




----------



## wissefux (20. August 2008)

ich wusste, dass das eines tages passieren würde. schlimm schlimm sowas.

gibts schon spendenkonten


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. August 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (20. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> der judenkopf ruft. 9.00 uhr eppstein hbf, kommt einer mit ?


Schade, hätte ich es doch nur früher gelesen. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' derzeit noch ein Problem hier in der Fa., das mir aus dem Frei-Tag am Freitag einen Strich machen könnte


Auch Fürsten müssen mal was ar..gh. 


wahltho schrieb:


> Breaking News:


Schön, endlich mal heute was zu lachen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2008)

Hoi Caro

du lebst ??? schön


----------



## wissefux (20. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade, hätte ich es doch nur früher gelesen.



du darfst auch gerne mit mir am montag müll sammeln fahren


----------



## caroka (20. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Caro
> 
> du lebst ??? schön


Jo, ich lebe. 



wissefux schrieb:


> du darfst auch gerne mit mir am montag müll sammeln fahren


Wenn ich Zeit habe.....gerne. 
Melde Dich, und sag wann Du fährst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (20. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2008)

moin moin

bin spät dran, hab aber auch frei 



caroka schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zeit habe.....gerne.
> Melde Dich, und sag wann Du fährst.



geplant ist meinerseits montag früh, so gegen 9.00 uhr ab eppstein hbf.
je nach wetter ...
will früh starten, um es hinter mich zu bringen ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin spät dran, hab aber auch frei



Wohlan! - es sei Ihm gegönnt. Auch Untertanen müssen sich mal von den Frondiensten erholen, um dann wieder mit neuer Kraft dem Fürsten voll zu Diensten stehen zu können


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

moin moin oder so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

... zumindest so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (21. August 2008)

@ Fux
Das ist mir wahrscheinlich zu früh. 

Achso.....
moin moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

... inzwischen wohl dann doch eher Mahlzeit!


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

Hoi Caro, hast du Freizeit???? 

@ thomas

der Samstag bleibt wohl verregnet, sieht nach einem Faultag mit Olympia aus  Am Sonntag bin ich noch auf der Trailsuche. Wahrscheinlich wird es mich in die Innerschweiz (http://www.trail.ch/tour/wildspitz.htm) oder ins Tessin (http://www.trail.ch/tour/naccio/alpnaccio.htm) verschlagen, je nach Wetter


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ thomas
> 
> der Samstag bleibt wohl verregnet, sieht nach einem Faultag mit Olympia aus  Am Sonntag bin ich noch auf der Trailsuche. Wahrscheinlich wird es mich in die Innerschweiz (http://www.trail.ch/tour/wildspitz.htm) oder ins Tessin (http://www.trail.ch/tour/naccio/alpnaccio.htm) verschlagen, je nach Wetter



Na dann war es ja wohl doch richtig, das w/e zu canceln, obwohl A. und ich es sehr bedauern   

Konntest Du das Turahaus ohne Probleme canceln?

Für den Sonntag wünsche ich Dir viel Spass, gutes Wetter und ich beneide Dich schon wieder für Deine alpennahe Wohnlage


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

Habe ihnen eine Mail geschickt bzgl. der Buchung. Habe noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Gehe mal davon aus, dass es ok ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. August 2008)

moin...

der staat verlangt nach mir !

hab aber keine lust...


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> der staat verlangt nach mir !
> 
> hab aber keine lust...



Da muss jeder mal durch  ist halb so schlimm


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. August 2008)

die wolln ja net nur die musterung sondern auch son blöden eignungstest machen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> der staat verlangt nach mir !
> 
> hab aber keine lust...



Warte erstmal ab, ob sie Dich wirklich wollen 

Ansonsten:
a) Verweigern
und/oder
b) Fachanwalt für Wehrrecht konsultieren


----------



## wissefux (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die wolln ja net nur die musterung sondern auch son blöden eignungstest machen...



bei meiner musterung war das voll cool :

ein hämpfling (heute würde ich sagen typ küblböck) mit nem riesen stapel papiere wurde mit 4 gemustert und durfte wiederkommen 
ein kerl, wie ne "best-of-mischung" aus terminator + rambo wurde wegen rückenproblemen glatt mit 5 ausgemustert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die wolln ja net nur die musterung sondern auch son blöden eignungstest machen...



Mein Tip! Geb dir bei der eignungs und verwendungs Prüfung mühe.

Solltest Du dort landen entscheidet die Prüfung über den Einsatzzweck. Und Leute die dort versagt haben, landen in den brainless Einheiten


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Warte erstmal ab, ob sie Dich wirklich wollen
> 
> Ansonsten:
> a) Verweigern
> ...



Geb dem Jungen nicht so viele Tipps zum Verweigern  Ich bin der Meinung alle sollten sich mal den Spaß geben  Und was ist das heute noch! 9 Monate oder so? Da ist die Show vorbei bevor sie angefangen hat


----------



## ratte (21. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Geb dem Jungen nicht so viele Tipps zum Verweigern  Ich bin der Meinung alle sollten sich mal den Spaß geben  Und was ist das heute noch! 9 Monate oder so? Da ist die Show vorbei bevor sie angefangen hat


Da spricht der Drillsergant persönlich.


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Da spricht der Drillsergant persönlich.



Vorsicht junge Frau wer vor so einem WE steht sollte  seinen Folterknecht nicht ärgern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ...Da ist die Show vorbei bevor sie angefangen hat



Na dann sollte man lieber gleich nicht hingehen


----------



## ratte (21. August 2008)

Ich weiß doch, was mich erwartet:

Um-die-Kurve-Gescheuche, Fahrradweitsprung (im Notfall mit durchtrennten Bremsleitungen für höhere Geschwindigkeit)...
...und keine Gnade.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> ...und keine Gnade.


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> durchtrennten Bremsleitungen für



Das lassen wir ausfallen  ist immer so eine riesen Arbeit neue Leitungen anzubringen


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> der staat verlangt nach mir !
> 
> hab aber keine lust...


 
Abenteuerurlaub Y-Reisen, wir buchen - sie fluchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Ich weiß doch, was mich erwartet:
> 
> Um-die-Kurve-Gescheuche, Fahrradweitsprung (im Notfall mit durchtrennten Bremsleitungen für höhere Geschwindigkeit)...
> ...und keine Gnade.


 
Zur Not tut es da auch ein ordenlich steiles, abschüssiges Stück Berg mit HM im 4 stelligen Bereich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Das lassen wir ausfallen  ist immer so eine riesen Arbeit neue Leitungen anzubringen



Einfach kleine Distanzhölzer zwischen Hebel und Lenker montieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Abenteuerurlaub Y-Reisen, wir buchen - sie fluchen



 Genau


----------



## ratte (21. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zur Not tut es da auch ein ordenlich steiles, abschüssiges Stück Berg mit HM im 4 stelligen Bereich





wahltho schrieb:


> Einfach kleine Distanzhölzer zwischen Hebel und Lenker montieren


Ey, nicht noch Tipps geben.
Wenn Ihr wüsstet, was mir jetzt droht...
...blaue Flecken garantiert. 

Ich muss dann wohl mal los.


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2008)

Dann weist du wenigstens wo sie her kommen


----------



## Hopi (21. August 2008)

Jammer nicht rum  Du hast doch am Samstag gesehen wie sch...... singletrailversetznummern sind  Also machst Du das was Du am besten kannst SPRINGEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (21. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> der staat verlangt nach mir !
> 
> hab aber keine lust...



Ich sach's ja immer wieder. Nix mehr los mit der Jugend von heute... 


Aber ernsthaft: ist ja heutzutage eine reine Lotterie. Also erstmal versuchen, drum rum zu kommen. Wenn das nicht klappt, kannst Du immer noch verweigern.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber ernsthaft: ist ja heutzutage eine reine Lotterie.



Man kann die Lotterie mit Hilfe eines guten Fachanwaltes dann ggf. auch noch zu seinen Gunsten beeinflussen


----------



## Meister Alex (21. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mein Tip! Geb dir bei der eignungs und verwendungs Prüfung mühe.
> 
> Solltest Du dort landen entscheidet die Prüfung über den Einsatzzweck. Und Leute die dort versagt haben, landen in den brainless Einheiten



Genau! Und kreuze bloß nicht "Heimatnah" an!!! In meinem Fall hieß das 350km von Frankfurt Weg ab an die Tschechische Grenze!!! Der Teufel weiß was der Sachbearbeiter unter Heimatnah verstand, etwa bis kurz vor Kirgisien?!
Hey who cares? 9 Monate, da ist bestimmt auch die Grundausbildungszeit mit gekürzt worden. Zu meiner Zeit als "W12`er" waren das noch 3 Monate, danach ist das schlimmste rum.

Gruß Meister Alex


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2008)

dito 

habe eine neun Kopfbedeckung von Coffee

I am a happy bunny now


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> dito
> 
> habe eine neun Kopfbedeckung von Coffee
> 
> I am a happy bunny now



moin

wieso willibald 
was verlangt den coffee eigentlich für so ne mütz


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Moin, moin 



mzaskar schrieb:


> habe eine neun Kopfbedeckung von Coffee



Très chic


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe eine neun Kopfbedeckung von Coffee



Urgh.  

Und sowas ist jetzt in? 

Na ja, da merke ich halt, dass ich alt werde.


----------



## caroka (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Caro, hast du Freizeit????
> 
> ............


Kann man so nennen. 


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> der staat verlangt nach mir !
> 
> hab aber keine lust...


Wer soll dazu schon Lust haben. 



Hopi schrieb:


> Da muss jeder mal durch  ist halb so schlimm


Das aus Deinem Mund......das glaub ich nicht.



wissefux schrieb:


> bei meiner musterung war das voll cool :
> 
> ein hämpfling (heute würde ich sagen typ küblböck) mit nem riesen stapel papiere wurde mit 4 gemustert und durfte wiederkommen
> ein kerl, wie ne "best-of-mischung" aus terminator + rambo wurde wegen rückenproblemen glatt mit 5 ausgemustert


Hast Du die Telefonnr. von der "Best-of-Mischung".  


mzaskar schrieb:


> dito
> 
> habe eine neun Kopfbedeckung von Coffee
> 
> I am a happy bunny now


Sind die von Coffee aus'm Forum? 



wondermike schrieb:


> Urgh.
> 
> Und sowas ist jetzt in?
> 
> Na ja, da merke ich halt, dass ich alt werde.


Dich kann doch nichts verschandeln.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin
> 
> wieso willibald
> was verlangt den coffee eigentlich für so ne mütz



2ter Vorname, aber psst nicht weitersagen 

Mist habe gerade Ovomaltine in meine Tastatur gekippt 

30Euronen

yap Coffee aus dem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Dich kann doch nichts verschandeln.



Einen schönen Mann kann nichts entstellen


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das aus Deinem Mund......das glaub ich nicht.



Ich war sogar Z Sau  zumindest vom Besoldungsgesetz her


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Ich war sogar Z Sau  zumindest vom Besoldungsgesetz her



Ausbilder Hopi eben - Kennt keine Gnade


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

ich kenn nur ausbilder schmidt


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ausbilder Hopi eben - Kennt keine Gnade



Falsch  habe Filme entwickelt und bin durch die Welt gefliegt 


Aber gewissen Spuren hat der Bund doch hinterlassen  

ACCCHHHHHHTUUUNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bei meiner musterung war das voll



Bzgl. seiner Musterung kann sich der Fürst eigentlich nur noch an die skurile Szene mit der älteren Amtsärztin erinnern, die an seinem fürstlichen Gemächt nestelte und ihn dabei aufforderte doch bitte zu husten...


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bzgl. seiner Musterung kann sich der Fürst eigentlich nur noch an die skurile Szene mit der älteren Amtsärztin erinnern, die an seinem fürstlichen Gemächt nestelte und ihn dabei aufforderte doch bitte zu husten...



Und war es schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und war es schön



.. der Fürst ist eher froh, dass diese bizzare Szene keine dauerhaften negativen Auswirkungen auf sein Liebesleben hatte


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. der Fürst ist eher froh, dass diese bizzare Szene keine dauerhaften negativen Auswirkungen auf sein Liebesleben hatte



Hee  für manche ist das die erste und einzige sexuelle Erfahrung ihres Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Bzgl. seiner Musterung kann sich der Fürst eigentlich nur noch an die skurile Szene mit der älteren Amtsärztin erinnern, die an seinem fürstlichen Gemächt nestelte und ihn dabei aufforderte doch bitte zu husten...



war bei mir auch so 

jungs, war ich damals froh, dass es keine junge ärztin war


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Hee  für manche ist das die erste und einzige sexuelle Erfahrung ihres Lebens



... aber in den meisten dieser Fällen ist eben diese sexuelle Erfahrung dafür völlig irrelevant


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> jungs, war ich damals froh, dass es keine junge ärztin war



Wohl war


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2008)

was sind das für Gespräche tststststs


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was sind das für Gespräche tststststs



Männer Kriegsgeschichten


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2008)

Ahhh verstehen, war halt nicht bei dieser Vereinigung dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ahhh verstehen, war halt nicht bei dieser Vereinigung dabei



... ich auch nicht


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

na ja, die Luftwaffe würde  ich jetzt auch nicht als klassischen Bund ansehen  ist mehr ein club mit Kleiderordnung


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2008)

Ich durfte ja damals auch 15 (!)  Monate Abenteuerurlaub auf Staatskosten genießen. War wirklich die beschi**enste Zeit meines Lebens, mit weitem Abstand. Ich erinnere mich noch heute nur mit Grausen daran. 

Die Nasen, die mich damals rumkommandiert haben, würden da, wo ich jetzt arbeite noch nicht mal 'nen Job als Hausmeister kriegen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2008)

Jetzt wissen wir ja wie es der Ratte so ergeht 

Eine Runde Mitleid


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Der Fürst musste ob seiner langen Studien und der deutschen Wiedervereinigung seine Buchung bei Y-Reisen damals leider stornieren


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

y-tours kam für mich nie in frage ...


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> y-tours kam für mich nie in frage ...



obwohl, panzerfahren im gelände hätte schon irgendwie seinen reiz


----------



## Hopi (22. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wir ja wie es der Ratte so ergeht



Das könnt Ihr euch nicht in euren schlimmsten Träumen vorstellen 

Gegen mich ist Gunnery Sergeant Hartman aus Full Metal Jacket ein Kuschelopa


----------



## caroka (22. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> .. der Fürst ist eher froh, dass diese bizzare Szene keine dauerhaften negativen Auswirkungen auf sein Liebesleben hatte





Hopi schrieb:


> Hee  für manche ist das die erste und einzige sexuelle Erfahrung ihres Lebens





wissefux schrieb:


> war bei mir auch so
> 
> jungs, war ich damals froh, dass es keine junge ärztin war





Hopi schrieb:


> Männer Kriegsgeschichten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2008)

ei gude!

Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ei gude!
> 
> Link



bist du das selbst am/im bach 
sieht eigentlich recht harmlos im video aus ...


----------



## wondermike (22. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> bist du das selbst am/im bach
> sieht eigentlich recht harmlos im video aus ...



Nee, ist doch der Iggi, oder? Jedenfalls technisch sehr sauber ausgeführt, der Abgang.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Nee, ist doch der Iggi, oder? Jedenfalls technisch sehr sauber ausgeführt, der Abgang.



 wer soll das sonst sein 

EDIT: moin


----------



## Maggo (22. August 2008)

die stelle und die gleiche situation gabs aber mim crazy auch schon oddäää?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> die stelle und die gleiche situation gabs aber mim crazy auch schon oddäää?



 richtig


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. August 2008)

jopp, ich bin da übern Lenker gesprungen und weiter gerannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

N'abend Leute, ist ja jetzt 'nen ganz schönes shice-wetter da draussen, 

... hab heute am nachmittag mit meiner Hochtaunus-Tour noch echtes Glück gehabt


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. August 2008)

so ich geh penne!
gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2008)

Ich auch...

... GN8


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2008)

moin !

gold für spitz und ich hab gepennt


----------



## Hopi (23. August 2008)

warum? wollest Du Ihr helfen  siehst ja sie hat es auch so geschafft


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... spitz und ich hab gepennt



Wer war spitz und Du hast gepennt?


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2008)

Ich frage mich nur, ob der Iggy den Fisch auch gekriegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (23. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wer war spitz und Du hast gepennt?



sabine war spitz ...

aber das weiß der hopi sicher besser


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sabine war spitz ...
> 
> aber das weiß der hopi sicher besser



Ach so


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

@Iggi & Seb: Goiler Film mit goiler Mukke


----------



## ratte (23. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> sabine war spitz ...
> 
> aber das weiß der hopi sicher besser


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2008)

mal so ne frage:
wie siehts denn mal wieder aus mit KH?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> mal so ne frage:
> wie siehts denn mal wieder aus mit KH?



Hätte ich auch Lust zu, der einzige Termin vor Ende September wäre aber bei uns kommendes w/e und dann am Besten am Sonntag.


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2008)

wäre soweit super....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hätte ich auch Lust zu, der einzige Termin vor Ende September wäre aber bei uns kommendes w/e und dann am Besten am Sonntag.



Shicendreck, blöder Fehler meinerseits: Ich wollte eigentlich schreiben, dass Samstag _eigentlich _besser wäre 



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wäre soweit super....



Ginge auch Samstag?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2008)

schlecht
sogar sehr schlecht....


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2008)

ei gude!

Samstag ist bei mir auch schlechter als Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

Sonntag ginge bei mir nur, wenn wir wirklich sehr, sehr früh starten würden, da ich abends nach K'stein zum Geburtstag meiner Mutter muss...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. August 2008)

was heißt sehr früh? iggi und ich sind was früh angeht flexibel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. August 2008)

Naja, also Start in KH 09:00 Uhr...

... Abritt im Taunus entsprechend früher 

Wetteraussichten für KH fürs kommende w/e sind übrigens gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> was heißt sehr früh? iggi und ich sind was früh angeht flexibel



 definitiv


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, also Start in KH 09:00 Uhr...
> 
> ... Abritt im Taunus entsprechend früher
> 
> Wetteraussichten für KH fürs kommende w/e sind übrigens gut



du
ich hab mit 9 uhr KH keine Probs 

8 uhr wäre auch ok.... 

gibts den potenzielle Mitfahrer? außer DIE DREI (wahltho, Seb, iggi ) ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2008)

... ist ja noch 'ne Woche hin...

... jetzt erstmal GN8


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2008)

moin

tt-tag !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2008)

Moin, Moin 

Sonntag!


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2008)

morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2008)

brauch hier jemand ne gebrauchte manitou axel 70-100mm ?


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

was kosten, und ist sie noch ganzganz 

und geht die für V-Brakes


----------



## --bikerider-- (24. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> was kosten, und ist sie noch ganzganz
> 
> und geht die für V-Brakes



kosten ka...

sagen wir nur ganz... zustufe funst net...und da drinne rasselt was ( is aber schon seit ich die hab 

v-brake:  nö


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

Nö dann nicht


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

Ich muss jetzt mal raus, sonst dümpele ich noch den ganzen Tag hier so vor mich hin 

Es regnet nämlich nicht und die Sonne scheint


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

zwei neue Steilabfahrten gemeistert


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zwei neue Steilabfahrten gemeistert



Verrätst Du uns auch Welche?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns auch Welche?



bei uns halt, eine die mich schon länger gereizt hat und eine, die ich nicht nochmal fahre, weils total krank ist


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

das ist die Zweite. Das ist das erste Stück davon, ich denke man erkennt etwa wie steil es ist. Danach gings dann leider links um ne Kurze und dann steil auf lockerem Waldboden weiter. Von der ersten Abfahrt gibts nur ein Video.


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

Machst deinem Namen alle Ehre


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Machst deinem Namen alle Ehre



beim ersten Anblick von der gesamten Stelle waren iggis und meine Gedanken identisch "das geht nicht" und dann hab ich nochmal geschaut, und nochmal, und die Sache gedanklich durchgespielt, und die Linie gesucht und dann bin ichs doch noch gefahren  die erste Stelle hat mich schon länger gereizt


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2008)

1/4 vor 10 und schon stocke duster  Ohjeh der Sommer neigt sich dem Ende zu 

Muss mal langsam meine Leuchten hervor holen 

jetzt gehe ich erstmal auf meinen Balkon zurück und widmen mich dem roten der dort noch auf mich wartet


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. August 2008)

Hier is die erste Stelle
klick

nicht über den Ausruf am Ende wundern, das ist das Adrenalin


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2008)

gn8, es ist (fast) vollbracht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> gn8, es ist (fast) vollbracht



 Glückwunsch 

... ist in der Tat schon wieder verdammt früh dunkel, ich hab' dieses Wochende präventiv schon wieder die Lupine-Halterung an den Helm gemacht und die Akkus durchgeladen  

Ich sach' auch mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

moin. moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Hier is die erste Stelle
> klick
> 
> nicht über den Ausruf am Ende wundern, das ist das Adrenalin



Sieht auf dem Film noch recht gut zu fahren aus 

Ist bestimmt etwas anderes wenn man an der Kante steht 


moin moin moin


Der Rote war lecker ..... hat mich spät oder früh auf dem Balkon festgehalten zum Sterne anschauen und mit Freunden telefonieren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Sieht auf dem Film noch recht gut zu fahren aus
> 
> Ist bestimmt etwas anderes wenn man an der Kante steht



Ich glaub' wir müssen da einfach mal selbst vorbei und das mal begutachten


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich glaub' wir müssen da einfach mal selbst vorbei und das mal begutachten



das hab ich mir auch gedacht........


----------



## caroka (25. August 2008)

Das Wetter soll wieder besser werden. 
Läuft am WE was?
Sonntag hab ich bestimmt Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll wieder besser werden.
> Läuft am WE was?
> Sonntag hab ich bestimmt Zeit.



Evtl. KH, wobei die Geister sich noch daran scheiden, ob Samstag oder Sonntag

Sonntag ginge bei A. und mir nur sehr früh, also Start in KH bereits um 09:00 Uhr, was bei WM, aber A. und evtl. Manfred für Unbehagen sorgt

Samstag ist bei Iggi und Crazy wohl generell eher schlecht bis unmöglich


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll wieder besser werden.
> Läuft am WE was?
> Sonntag hab ich bestimmt Zeit.


 
Ich laufe auf einen Berg hoch


----------



## caroka (25. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Evtl. KH, wobei die Geister sich noch daran scheiden, ob Samstag oder Sonntag
> 
> Sonntag ginge bei A. und mir nur sehr früh, also *Start in KH bereits um 09:00* Uhr, was bei WM, aber A. und evtl. Manfred für Unbehagen sorgt
> 
> Samstag ist bei Iggi und Crazy wohl generell eher schlecht bis unmöglich



Naja, ausschlafen wäre ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

....
hm...
hab mir heut bei hibike ein Kona stinky angeguckt 
V 180mm H180
allerdings nichts absenkbar....
is schon lecker...


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich laufe auf einen Berg hoch



Laufen ist überhaupt viel besser. Nächste Woche fang' ich mit Nordic Walking an.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

Guten Abend, im Hochtaunus war es heute recht feucht und daher auf den Trails tlw. etwas rutschig...


----------



## Roter Hirsch (25. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Laufen ist überhaupt viel besser. Nächste Woche fang' ich mit Nordic Walking an.



Wo warst du gestern?


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo warst du gestern?



klapperstöcke kaufen... vermutlich sogar aus karbohn.


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2008)

Roter Hirsch schrieb:


> Wo warst du gestern?



Gestern? Wieso? War gestern was? Lohnt sich nicht, sich dran zu erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> klapperstöcke kaufen... vermutlich sogar aus karbohn.



Die vollgefederten waren aber aus.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

was haltet ihr DAVON ?


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> was haltet ihr DAVON ?



Stinkig.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

gibts aktuell für 1700euro bei hibike...
und ich spiel echt mit dem gedanken mir das zu  kaufen


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2008)

schreib doch mal die miss quax an. die hat so ein ding, ich hab was von 21kilo gelesen. iss schon heftig......warum kaufste dir nicht mein slayer???


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schreib doch mal die miss quax an. die hat so ein ding, ich hab was von 21kilo gelesen. iss schon heftig......warum kaufste dir nicht mein slayer???



genau die hab ich heut bei hibike gesehn...
sie hat mir da schon so einiges erzählt...
laut ihr ist das bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gibts aktuell für 1700euro bei hibike...
> und ich spiel echt mit dem gedanken mir das zu  kaufen



Findest Du nicht, das ist ein wenig zu einseitig abwärtsorientiert?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> schreib doch mal die miss quax an. die hat so ein ding, ich hab was von 21kilo gelesen. iss schon heftig......warum kaufste dir nicht mein slayer???



neeeeee
21 kg...

leut hersteller sinds nur 19,37kg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

... ohne Pedale


----------



## Maggo (25. August 2008)

genau. und in rahmengröße xs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

jaaaa
man selbst is ja noch jung 
was wiegt den das slayer bzw das nico FR ?


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> genau. und in rahmengröße xs.



jaaaaaa
kann ich davon ausgehen das ihr denk, dass das dinge viiiel zu schwer ist?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

Wenn Du Dir das Ding nicht ausschliesslich kaufst, um zu Shutteln und dann irgendwo runterzuballern, haste meiner Meinung nach mit sonem Teil keinen Spass.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kann ich davon ausgehen das ihr denk, dass das dinge viiiel zu schwer ist?



Schnellmerker


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Kauf dir ein cube und fertisch, läuft rauf runter und sogar in der ebene  und sieht noch schön aus dabei


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

och noja..
meinste?
ich mein is halt was robustes....
und laut miss quax lässt sich das auch einigermaßen bergauf strampeln...


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Habe gehört die norco´s sollten sich auch noch gut bewegen lassen, und sind nicht ganz so fett wie das Kona .... ist halt schon ein ganz schöner Brummer


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

das einzige was mich nun primär stört, ist das man die gabel net absenken kann...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

Mein Reden: Mit der Jugend geht's bald nur noch bergab  

Sowas kann man sich als Extra-Bergab-Rad holen, für Dich wäre m.E. aber eher was Gefederters in der Mitte richtig, womit man dann auch noch einigermassen vernünftig Touren fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein Reden: Mit der Jugend geht's bald nur noch bergab
> 
> Sowas kann man sich als Extra-Bergab-Rad holen, für Dich wäre m.E. aber eher was Gefederters in der Mitte richtig, womit man dann auch noch einigermassen vernünftig Touren fahren kann.



also eher die 160mm region 
ich mein das torqu vom seb... läuft ja bergauf top


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das einzige was mich nun primär stört, ist das man die gabel net absenken kann...



Weichei 

... Ich senk' die All Mountain 2 an meinem Nico FR auch nie ab und tret' damit überall hoch und ich bin fast 'nen Vierteljahrhundert älter als Du


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Brauchste mit dem Bock nicht,  und ausserdem ist Gabelabsenken nur was für Warmduscher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also eher die 160mm region
> ich mein das torqu vom seb... läuft ja bergauf top



Z.B. 

Canyon hat meiner Meinung nach wirklich ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...und ausserdem ist Gabelabsenken nur was für Warmduscher



Mein Reden


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weichei
> 
> ... Ich senk' die All Mountain 2 an meinem Nico FR auch nie ab und tret' damit überall hoch und ich bin fast 'nen Vierteljahrhundert älter als Du



dann dürfte das ja mit dem kona kein prob sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Brauchste mit dem Bock nicht,  und ausserdem ist Gabelabsenken nur was für Warmduscher



<--- also für dich


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Ich denke irgendetwas zwischen 140 - 160 mm ist top. Da hast du auch Auswahl zu vernünftigen Preisen

Canyon Torque (obwohl prüfe mal die Reifenfreiheit hinten)
Cube Stereo
Cube Fritzz
Votec, Ghost, ......
Nicolai AM (neu)
RM (neu)
Trek
Scott
Liteville .......

ach da gibt es ne ganze Menge


----------



## MissQuax (25. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Findest Du nicht, das ist ein wenig zu einseitig abwärtsorientiert?


 
Ich finde das nicht. Mit ein wenig (oder machmal auch etwas mehr ) Anstrengung kommt mann (wenn schon ne frau das schafft) doch noch ganz gut den Berg hoch.  Und hat dann abwärts um so mehr Spaß - das ist die Hochstrampelei auf alle Fälle wert! 

PS: Bin schon oft genug nicht mit dem Bus gefahren, sondern komplett hochgekurbelt.


----------



## --bikerider-- (25. August 2008)

naja
ich werd mal bissi nach was im 160er bereich suchen...
mÃ¶glichst  nicht Ã¼ber 1700 â¬

aber jetzt geh ich mal ins bett...
machts gut gn8


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

Eben, musste sie am WE absenken


----------



## mzaskar (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> ich werd mal bissi nach was im 160er bereich suchen...
> möglichst  nicht über 1700 
> 
> ...



Wie ich dachte wir machen jetzt noch eben die K-Frage klar


----------



## MissQuax (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> neeeeee
> 21 kg...
> 
> leut hersteller sinds nur 19,37kg


 
Die 21 kg resultieren aus ein paar Modifikationen: Schwalbe MM, Shiftguide, Holzfeller-Pedale, Avid Code, Teleskopsattelstütze + Taping.


----------



## MissQuax (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> jaaaaaa
> kann ich davon ausgehen das ihr denk, dass das dinge viiiel zu schwer ist?


 
Das werden doch nicht etwa alles Weicheicher sein?


----------



## MissQuax (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> och noja..
> meinste?
> ich mein is halt was robustes....
> und laut miss quax lässt sich das auch einigermaßen bergauf strampeln...


 

Yep, mit entsprechendem Muskelschmalz und dem nötigen Willen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> ich werd mal bissi nach was im 160er bereich suchen...



Da bist Du m.E. in Deinem Falle wirklich besser mit bedient 


GN8 @All


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (25. August 2008)

was will er mit dem rad fahren? frauchen hat auch ein cube stereo mit 140mm vorne un hinne. mit dem ding ist sie den haderweg runner. günstig das stinky gekauft, nun will sie nicht mehr cube fahren. ich selber fahre scott mit auch ca. 21 kg. hätte auch lieber ein fully mit um die 160mm und leichter. aber ein stinky hätte ich auch gerne, weil viel leichter um die kurve zu prügeln und fast genauso die fetten hindernisse wegbügelt. wenn ich 2 räder kaufen könnte: ein cannyon oder bergamont und dann ein stinky. in DER reihenfolge von wegen kosten, ausstattung und gewicht.


----------



## maverick65 (26. August 2008)

nicht lachen: von wegen 21 kg und so... ich habe gerade die neuen teile von frauchen´s hardtail zusammengeschraubt. keine 10 kg mehr!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Weichei
> 
> ... Ich senk' die All Mountain 2 an meinem Nico FR auch nie ab und tret' damit überall hoch und ich bin fast 'nen Vierteljahrhundert älter als Du



das hat mich auch stets verwundert. eta ist ja eigentlich super bedienerfreundlich. 
ich suche zur zeit auch ne neue gabel fürs slayer und bin gerade sogar schon soweit auch was nicht absenkbares in betracht zu ziehen, wird dann halt echt schwer bei den "schnellen" kollegen mitzufahren.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

moin moin 

Ihr Federwegfetischisten


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2008)

moin moin!

ich senke meine Lyrik mitlerweile auch nicht mehr ab. Zum einen weil mir das gekurbel zu doof ist und zum anderen weil ich den subjektiven Eindruck habe das das Bike schwerer lÃ¤uft wenn die Gabel unten ist  vermutlich ist die Geo bei kurzer Gabel unvorteilhaft.
Allerdings habe ich beim Stinky auch so die BefÃ¼hrchtung das der Klotz doch zu krass ist um unsere Touren damit zu fahren. Ist halt nochmal ne andere Kategorie als ein Torque. 
Andererseits bin ich auch der Meinung das fÃ¼rn iggi so ein neumodisches All Mountain nix ist, weil die mMn zu wenig auf StabilitÃ¤t ausgelegt sind und das brauch der iggi nunmal. Was hat er davon wenns gut den Berg hochgeht und dafÃ¼r in nem Jahr Fertig ist..?
Und Torque ist ihm zu teuer, auch wenn ich lieber einmal 300â¬ mehr ausgebe als mich ewig mehr zu quÃ¤len.


----------



## wondermike (26. August 2008)

Also, früher, als ich noch Fahrrad gefahren bin (heutzutage mach' ja nur noch Nordic Walking  ),da hab' ich die Gabel auch nur an steilen Rampen ganz abgesenkt. Da ist sowas dann aber wirklich nützlich. Man kommt die meisten Sachen zwar auch so hoch, aber die Absenkung spart schon ordentlich Körner.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich beim Stinky auch so die Beführchtung das der Klotz doch zu krass ist um unsere Touren damit zu fahren. Ist halt nochmal ne andere Kategorie als ein Torque.
> Andererseits bin ich auch der Meinung das fürn iggi so ein neumodisches All Mountain nix ist, weil die mMn zu wenig auf Stabilität ausgelegt sind und das brauch der iggi nunmal. Was hat er davon wenns gut den Berg hochgeht und dafür in nem Jahr Fertig ist..?
> Und Torque ist ihm zu teuer, auch wenn ich lieber einmal 300 mehr ausgebe als mich ewig mehr zu quälen.



 Seh' ich ganz genauso


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2008)

zudem wäre ein Torque FR7 ja für 1700,- zu haben gewesen, allerdings sind die ja jetzt alle ausverkauft.

So, ich fahr dann mal in die Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> zudem wäre ein Torque FR7 ja für 1700,- zu haben gewesen, allerdings sind die ja jetzt alle ausverkauft.



Hab' auch gestern Abend schon gesehen, dass da fast alles ausverkauft ist...


----------



## caroka (26. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein cube und fertisch, läuft rauf runter und sogar in der ebene  *und sieht noch schön aus dabei*



*Weib*


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

Man(n) möchte auch eine gute Figur abgeben  die Rahmenfarbe muss ja wohl auch zu den Schuhen passen 

obwohl das mit der guten Figur  aber Man(n) arbeitet daran  ...... btw, wann gibt es Essen


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Rahmenfarbe muss ja wohl auch zu den Schuhen passen
> 
> :



WOW es gibt Schuhe in der Farbe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...btw, wann gibt es Essen



Kantine macht um 11:30 Uhr auf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> WOW es gibt Schuhe in der Farbe



Yepp!

Naja fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> naja
> ich werd mal bissi nach was im 160er bereich suchen...
> möglichst  nicht über 1700 
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal das Lapierre Spicy 316 an. Bergauf wie bergab sehr effizienter Hinterbau und ziemlich leicht für die Preis- und Federwegsklasse. Dürfte zwar etwas über deinem Budget liegen, aber über Preise kann man ja reden.


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Kantine macht um 11:30 Uhr auf


 
hähähäh 11:15


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp!
> 
> Naja fast


 
Naja einmal einen Schlammtrail runtergerauscht und die Farbe passt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> hähähäh 11:15



Egal, ich geh' 'eh erst noch vorher in die Muckibude, da ich die Schale Müsli und das Mettbrötchen von vorhin noch nicht ganz verdaut habe


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

du und deine Frühstücksmixturen, bei mir gab es um 8 eine Teilchen und eine OVO .... und um 1/4 ab 11 wie der Schweizer sagt, geht es in Kantine 

AmPoPo was gibt es denn heute zu Essen, muss doch gleich mal den Speiseplan studieren  


*hmmmhmmmm, das* 
Linsencremesuppe mit Balsamico
oder Jus
****
Pouletbrust (Schweiz)
an Champignonrahmsauce
Farfalle
Krautstiel mit Tomatenwürfeli
632 kcal

*oder das:*
Linsencremesuppe mit Balsamico
oder Jus
****
Cevapcici (Schweiz)
Olivensauce
Reis mit Maiskörner
Menusalat
736 kcal

*oder doch lieber DoItYourself WOK*
WOK alakart 
Nach Ihrem Wunsch zusammengestellt 
Pouletfleisch (Schweiz) 
CHF 13.50 
Rindfleisch (Schweiz) 
CHF 13.50 
Crevettenstücke (Vietnam) 
CHF 14.50 
Straussenfleisch (Namibia) 
CHF 13.00 
Tofu mariniert 
CHF 11.00 CHF 10.00

Verschiedene Beilagen zur Auswahl 
inklusive


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Bei mir gewinnt wahrscheinlich heute der Cheeseburger zum Selberbauen mit Pommes


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

Das wäre noch etwas  noch besser als canyon 

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15784.html


shit das ist leider nur das M :/   aber ich würde nach der Euro Bike mal nach den Preisen für das Glory schauen. Der Rahmen hat nur etwas weniger FW als die DH Version und dort ist das Glory kult.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

... leider wird Iggi wohl Rahmengrösse L benötigen


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

jo aber er sollte nach der Euro mal im Netz schauen ob es einer in L im Sonderverkauf hat. Also bis jetzt habe ich noch kein gejammer gehört das den Leuten etwas an dem Bike kaputt ging. Und selbst mein Reign hatte nie Probleme und das habe ich vergewaltigt.


----------



## Hopi (26. August 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ..... Und selbst mein Reign hatte nie Probleme und das habe ich vergewaltigt.


 
Ohjeh hoffentlich hat das kein Nachspiel


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ... und das habe ich vergewaltigt.



 Du Sau ! - das sag' ich der Ratte


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

so ich geh' dann mal Fresschen machen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

**Bäuerchen**

....Cheeseburger und Pommes als Mittagsmahl sind doch entschieden zuviel


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

Bei mir gab es diese komischen Che.....Dinger mit Reis  und danach noch was Süsses  für die gute Laune :


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Lapierre Spicy 316 an. Bergauf wie bergab sehr effizienter Hinterbau und ziemlich leicht für die Preis- und Federwegsklasse. Dürfte zwar etwas über deinem Budget liegen, aber über Preise kann man ja reden.



 nett nett...
also fahrn würd ichs....
allerdings denk ich dass das echt bissi zu weit über meinem budget liegt..


----------



## ratte (26. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du Sau ! - das sag' ich der Ratte


Wie? Was?

Aus eigener Erfahrung: was man mit 180 mm springen kann, geht auch mit 140 mm, falls man mal wieder vergessen hat die Gabel raus zu traveln , weil das Rad mit abgesenkter Gabel besser komplett ins Auto passt.

Ach, und auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=694427&postcount=2379


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

ratte schrieb:


> Ach, und auf Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=694427&postcount=2379



 Merci Beaucoup - Was für ein ekelhaftes Vieh


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2008)

Obwohl ist nicht schlimm ist, wenn der Kopf stecken bleibt, da dies lediglich eine Fremdkörperreaktion ähnlich eines Splitters hervorruft. Ok, diese kann sich dann auch zu einer Entzündung verschlechtern welche sich aber gut behandeln lässt. 
Die anderen beiden unschönen Dinge (FMSE und Borreliose) entstehen meist direkt beim Biss, mit dem Speicheluebertrag. 
(Hier kann man einiges darüber nachlesen, für den der sich dafür interessiert.)
Also Bisstelle im Auge behalten und sobald sich eine "Wanderröte" zeigt direkt zum Arzt und diesem vom Zeckenbefall berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nett nett...
> also fahrn würd ichs....
> allerdings denk ich dass das echt bissi zu weit über meinem budget liegt..



hat mich selbst grad gewundert, das ist beim bikestore für 2 steine zu haben  und wenn der Kater meint über Preise kann man reden  
Das ist dann def. die bessere Wahl für das was wir fahren, auch wenn ich von dem Leichtbaukram irgendwie nicht so überzeugt bin.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2008)

shice erkältung...


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> hat mich selbst grad gewundert, das ist beim bikestore für 2 steine zu haben  und wenn der Kater meint über Preise kann man reden
> Das ist dann def. die bessere Wahl für das was wir fahren, auch wenn ich von dem Leichtbaukram irgendwie nicht so überzeugt bin.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> shice erkältung...



Gute Besserung 

und

GN8 @All


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2008)

moin, moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## Maggo (27. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



auf was waren die drei jetzt bezogen? leichtbau ist doof, preise sind vhb oder oder oder????


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2008)

Tach auch


----------



## --bikerider-- (27. August 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> auf was waren die drei jetzt bezogen? leichtbau ist doof, preise sind vhb oder oder oder????



preise sind vhb


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

und hast eins gekauft


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> preise sind vhb



wenn du schlecht verhandelst, gehen die preise nach oben


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2008)

Goil!!!


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

aahha du liest also auch fremd 

Fragt sich nur was ihn oder sie mehr ärgert, der Verlust des Ferraris oder seine eigene Blödheit


----------



## Hopi (27. August 2008)

da hat jemand frust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2008)

moin


----------



## caroka (27. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Goil!!!


Nicht schlecht   


Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin


moin moin


----------



## caroka (27. August 2008)

Ich schwing mich mal auf meinen Bock. Zieht es sonst noch jemanden in den Taunus?


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

Würde ja mitschwingen, leider ist mir der Taunus zuweit entfernt


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich mal auf meinen Bock. Zieht es sonst noch jemanden in den Taunus?



ja, aber nur kurz ...


----------



## caroka (27. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Würde ja mitschwingen, leider ist mir der Taunus zuweit entfernt


Ich werte es mal als Quotenantwort. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ja, aber nur kurz ...


Ich glaube Du hättest mich heute fertig gemacht. 

Meine Herren bin ich schlecht drauf.........weder der Kopf noch die Beine wollen.


----------



## wissefux (27. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hättest mich heute fertig gemacht.
> 
> Meine Herren bin ich schlecht drauf.........weder der Kopf noch die Beine wollen.



warum nur heute


----------



## caroka (27. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> warum nur heute


no comment


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> aahha du liest also auch fremd



 Wieso fremd lesen? - Das ging heute hier in der Fa. rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. August 2008)

GN8 @All


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2008)

nacht


----------



## wissefux (28. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (28. August 2008)

moin moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

Moin Iggi, was machen denn die Fully-Kauf-Überlegungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

Tach auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





irgendwie komme ich morgens nicht in die Gänge  

erstmal


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

Hoi Iggi

schaust du hier oder hier


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> irgendwie komme ich morgens nicht in die Gänge



Lass' Dir eine Speedhub einbauen, dann klappt das mit dem Schalten auch im Stand


----------



## caroka (28. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin, werd ich mir auch mal reinkippen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> moin, werd ich mir auch mal reinkippen.



Ich hatte schon drei doppelte Espresso


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

jetzt hab ich ne OVO und ein Nuss, Ahornsirup Teilchen am Start und schwupps geht alles leichter von der Hand


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

... und ich hatte mittlerweile den vierten doppelten Espresso


----------



## caroka (28. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hatte mittlerweile den vierten doppelten Espresso



Das ist nicht gesund.  
Ich mach mir mal was zu knabbern. 
Und dann werde ich mal wieder die Berge unter die Hufe nehmen.


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2008)

aber nicht vergaloppieren oder gar die Hufe anschrammen 

Espresso klingt gut, werde mal zur Kaffeemaschine wackeln


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... und ich hatte mittlerweile den vierten doppelten Espresso



... jetzt sind es derer schon Fünf gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (28. August 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (28. August 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

moin,

wer fährt wann und wo am samstag oder vielleicht auch sonntag ?


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

343 ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

moin, moin 

Ich werde Samstag und Sonntag fahren.

Samstag bin ich bzgl. des Startzeitpunktes noch nicht festgelegt, nur nicht zu früh 

Da A. und mir KH am Sonntag wegen anderer Verpflichtungen am Abend, zu knapp wird,  haben wir am Sonntag eine Hochtaunusrunde mit Caro, evtl. Astrid, ab fbh geplant, Start so 11:00 Uhr/11:30 Uhr. Wäre schön, wenn sich noch andere anschliessen würden


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

samstag will ich erst mal vormittags rasen mähen. gegen mittag dann ne runde in den hochtaunus ... so mein plan ...

sonntag kommt drauf an, ob jemand von der standard-crew morgens um 9.00 uhr dabei wäre. ansonsten wäre diesen sonntag auch 11.00 uhr ne alternative


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> samstag will ich erst mal vormittags rasen mähen. gegen mittag dann ne runde in den hochtaunus ... so mein plan ...



Mittags wäre wahrscheinlich auch für mich ok 



wissefux schrieb:


> ansonsten wäre diesen sonntag auch 11.00 uhr ne alternative



Würde uns freuen, wenn wir es in dieser Saison einmal klappen würde, wo wir doch so weit voneinander entfernt wohnen


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2008)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

tach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mittags wäre wahrscheinlich auch für mich ok
> 
> Würde uns freuen, wenn wir es in dieser Saison einmal klappen würde, wo wir doch so weit voneinander entfernt wohnen



tendenz geht bei mir eher zu samstag mittag. einzige vorgabe : gegen 17.30 uhr wieder daheim sein.

sonntags werde ich dann wohl früher starten. der daniel wohnt noch etwas weiter weg als du und von daher hab ich den auch schon länger nicht beim biken gesehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> tendenz geht bei mir eher zu samstag mittag. einzige vorgabe : gegen 17.30 uhr wieder daheim sein.



Gib' mir doch einfach nochmal ein Telefon, um die genaue Uhrzeit zu klären 



wissefux schrieb:


> sonntags werde ich dann wohl früher starten. der daniel wohnt noch etwas weiter weg als du und von daher hab ich den auch schon länger nicht beim biken gesehen



 Pah!!! - Dann eben nicht


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Pah!!! - Dann eben nicht



ihr könnt ja auch mal früher in die gänge kommen 
reicht doch, wenn man samstags auspennen kann


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> reicht doch, wenn man samstags auspennen kann



Dem Fürsten reicht es, den allzu frühen sonntagmorgendlichen Abritt der Ritter aus seinen Gemächern an der Frühstückstafel sitzend zu beobachten


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

na immerhin kriegst du das ab und an mit 

aber meist befindet sich der fürst doch in anderen gemächern (bei vermutlich anderen aktivitäten ), da der rollladen noch unten ist


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

So fühlet sich der Fürst denn beobachtet und auspioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

331


----------



## sipaq (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> samstag will ich erst mal vormittags rasen mähen. gegen mittag dann ne runde in den hochtaunus ... so mein plan ...
> 
> sonntag kommt drauf an, ob jemand von der standard-crew morgens um 9.00 uhr dabei wäre. ansonsten wäre diesen sonntag auch 11.00 uhr ne alternative


Hi Wissefux!

Also ich wollte am Samstag und am Sonntag auch gerne in den Taunus. Die Zeiten klingen prima. Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmen würdet, wäre das cool.

Cya
Simon


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hi Wissefux!
> 
> Also ich wollte am Samstag und am Sonntag auch gerne in den Taunus. Die Zeiten klingen prima. Wenn Ihr mich mitnehmen würdet, wäre das cool.
> 
> ...



sonntag 9.00 uhr in fischbach, nähe fürstenresidenz 

samstag steht zeitlich noch nicht fest ... vielleicht so gegen 13.00 uhr direkt an der residenz ?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> samstag steht zeitlich noch nicht fest ... vielleicht so gegen 13.00 uhr direkt an der residenz ?



13:00 Uhr Start in Kelkheim-Fischbach wäre wahrscheinlich ok


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> 13:00 Uhr Start in Kelkheim-Fischbach wäre wahrscheinlich ok



dann lass uns mal die aral in fischbach als treffpunkt festhalten. die dürfte leichter @sipaq zu finden sein 

oder ein anderer treffpunkt entlang der möglichen route in den taunus : rettershof, naturfreundehaus, ???


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2008)

Albishorn


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

bald urlaub


----------



## sipaq (29. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> dann lass uns mal die aral in fischbach als treffpunkt festhalten. die dürfte leichter @sipag zu finden sein


sipa*q* (mit "q") bitte 
Ist das die Aral-Tankstelle an der Hauptstraße durch Fischbach (Kelkheimer Straße)? Wenn ja, dann sollte ich die finden.


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> sipa*q* (mit "q") bitte
> Ist das die Aral-Tankstelle an der Hauptstraße durch Fischbach (Kelkheimer Straße)? Wenn ja, dann sollte ich die finden.



oh sorry,

ja, die ist es ... tankende biker sind auch gut zu erkennen


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2008)

Wie du hast schon wieder Urlaub, du kamst doch erst zurück ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie du hast schon wieder Urlaub, du kamst doch erst zurück ????



das war doch nur der vorurlaub zum angewöhnen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2008)

moin
und direkt schon wieder weg


----------



## Deleted 68955 (29. August 2008)

n'abend
und direkt schon wieder weg


----------



## wissefux (29. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin
> und direkt schon wieder weg





wahltho schrieb:


> n'abend
> und direkt schon wieder weg



gn8
und direkt schon wieder weg


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2008)

hi hi
wie siehts denn jetzt eig mit KH aus?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (29. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> hi hi
> wie siehts denn jetzt eig mit KH aus?





wahltho schrieb:


> Da A. und mir KH am Sonntag wegen anderer Verpflichtungen am Abend, zu knapp wird,  haben wir am Sonntag eine Hochtaunusrunde mit Caro, evtl. Astrid, ab fbh geplant, Start so 11:00 Uhr/11:30 Uhr. Wäre schön, wenn sich noch andere anschliessen würden



gute Nacht


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> gute Nacht



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. August 2008)

gn8 ihrs !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

GN8 

Wäre schön, wenn am Sonntag noch jemand von Euch Lust hätte mitzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (30. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn am Sonntag noch jemand von Euch Lust hätte mitzukommen



moin,

ok, wollen wir mal nicht so sein : wir kommen euch ne halbe stunde entgegen. startzeit 9.30 uhr fbh.

ist doch ein angebot, oder


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2008)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ok, wollen wir mal nicht so sein : wir kommen euch ne halbe stunde entgegen. startzeit 9.30 uhr fbh.
> 
> ist doch ein angebot, oder



 Du musst nicht immer alles auf Dich beziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> tach



Tach auch


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Du musst nicht immer alles auf Dich beziehen



hab doch von *wir* und nicht von *ich* gesprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (30. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> GN8
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn am Sonntag noch jemand von Euch Lust hätte mitzukommen



Denke mal, das lässt sich einrichten. Kann Dich ja nicht mit den ganzen Weibern allein lassen... 

Ich stehe aber nur für zivilisierte Startzeiten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> hab doch von *wir* und nicht von *ich* gesprochen



 Ok, Ihr müsst nicht alles auf Euch beziehen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich stehe aber nur für zivilisierte Startzeiten zur Verfügung.



Keine militarisierten, nur zivilisierte Startzeiten: 11:00 Uhr / 11:30 Uhr


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Keine militarisierten, nur zivilisierte Startzeiten: 11:00 Uhr / 11:30 Uhr



, da sind wir (achtung wahltho, jetzt bist du auch mit gemeint )ja heute ausserhalb der zivilisierten zeit 

schade mike, sorry for that ...

sonst vielleicht noch jemand zur unchristlichen zeit von 13.00 uhr zu einem trip richtung hochtaunus bereit


----------



## wondermike (30. August 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> , da sind wir (achtung wahltho, jetzt bist du auch mit gemeint )ja heute ausserhalb der zivilisierten zeit



Nee nee, 13:00 Uhr lassen wir gelten. 



wissefux schrieb:


> schade mike, sorry for that ...



Find' ich auch schade. Aber nicht so sehr, dass ich mich am Sonntag mitten in der Nacht aus dem Bett quäle...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. August 2008)

ei gude!

Lust hätte ich zwar schon, aber ich genieße den Vormittag morgen lieber mit meinem Schatz  ergibt sich sicherlich mal wieder was, ab heute kann ich auch wieder öfter Samstags. Einerseits schade, andereseits auch gut


----------



## sipaq (30. August 2008)

So, zurück vom nachmittag mit waltho und wissefux. War sehr geil!


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. August 2008)

bezüglich der Fahrradtour morgen.... 

ich weiß noch nicht ob mich mit kann...
entscheide ich morgen spontan.. wies mir geht... bin immer noch leicht erkältet...


----------



## caroka (30. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bezüglich der Fahrradtour morgen....
> 
> ich weiß noch nicht ob mich mit kann...
> entscheide ich morgen spontan.. wies mir geht... bin immer noch leicht erkältet...



Ei Iggi,

bei so nem Wetter erkältet......tsetsetse. 


Im Ernst, da wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich zwar schon, aber ich genieße den Vormittag morgen lieber mit meinem Schatz



Wenn Du Lust hast, ist es doch genau richtig, den Morgen mit Deinem Schatzi zu verbringen   Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich weiß noch nicht ob mich mit kann...
> entscheide ich morgen spontan.. wies mir geht... bin immer noch leicht erkältet...



 Gute Besserung


----------



## wissefux (30. August 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> So, zurück vom nachmittag mit waltho und wissefux. War sehr geil!



so, zurück vom nachmittag, rasen mähen, div. highlights im taunus mit dem auto abklappern und dem laternenfest in bad homburg.

war alles sehr geil , mal vom rasen mähen abgesehen 

jetzt bin ich aber platt und sag gn8. sitz ja gleich wieder aufm bike


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2008)

und moin !

ein weiterer herrlicher bike-tag im taunus erwartet uns alle ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

Moin, moin! 



wissefux schrieb:


> ein weiterer herrlicher bike-tag im taunus erwartet uns alle ...


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2008)

Morgähn...


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2008)

also
moin moin
wird heute wohl nichts 
werde aber die zeit heute trotzdem sinnvoll nutzen und mir mal die Röhn als potenzielles Bikegebiet anschauen  (mit de Eltern zu Fuß) 

wünsch euch viel Spaß heute bis denn 
vllt kann man das ja dann auch mal als evtlles. Ziel für einen Bike Tagesausflug bzw Wochenendtrip nehmen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> wird heute wohl nichts



Schade 

Gute Besserung weiterhin


----------



## sipaq (31. August 2008)

Moin


----------



## caroka (31. August 2008)

Jo moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

ja, ja der gute Morgen


----------



## wissefux (31. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ja, ja der gute Morgen



der tag ist auch meistens gut ....

von der nacht ganz zu schweigen 

und wenn wir uns nicht mehr sehen sollten ...

guten morgen
guten tag
und gute nacht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

N'abend,

Caro, A., Wondermike und ich haben heute eine sehr schöne trailige Runde duch den Hochtaunus gedreht und uns hinterher noch in der Eisdiele belohnt


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend,
> 
> Caro, A., Wondermike und ich haben heute eine sehr schöne trailige Runde duch den Hochtaunus gedreht und uns hinterher noch in der Eisdiele belohnt



Yo, war echt ein spaßiges Ründchen. Heute morgen hatte ich ja mal wieder größte Probleme, aus den Puschen zu kommen, aber es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. 

Und der Erdbeerbecher war auch fein.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. August 2008)

servus,

war eben bei dem Bombenwetter auch noch schnell ne kleine Runde auf den Feldberg unterwegs. Neue Bestzeit hoch aufgestellt  1:10h von mir bis zum Kiosk oben  runter dann fast aufm x-Trail zerlegt weil das Hardtail halt doch nicht wie das Torque runterbügelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> war eben bei dem Bombenwetter auch noch schnell ne kleine Runde auf den Feldberg unterwegs. Neue Bestzeit hoch aufgestellt  1:10h von mir bis zum Kiosk oben  runter dann fast aufm x-Trail zerlegt weil das Hardtail halt doch nicht wie das Torque runterbügelt



naa toll.... dann hab ich ja wieder was zum toppen


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2008)

Grrrrrrr!!!!! Hier ist schon wieder Wasserrohrbruch. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die hier in letzter Zeit dir hier schon das Wasser abgestellt haben. Ich komme mir langsam vor, wie in der dritten Welt!


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr!!!!! Hier ist schon wieder Wasserrohrbruch. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die hier in letzter Zeit dir hier schon das Wasser abgestellt haben. Ich komme mir langsam vor, wie in der dritten Welt!



sollen wir en spendenkonto einrichten?


----------



## Caracal (31. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr!!!!! Hier ist schon wieder Wasserrohrbruch. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die hier in letzter Zeit dir hier schon das Wasser abgestellt haben. Ich komme mir langsam vor, wie in der dritten Welt!



Kommt mir bekannt vor. Zu allem Überfluß war das beschädigte Rohr auch noch in einer Wohnung über mir und der Hausmeister nicht 'zeitnah' vor Ort.

(Allerdings könnte man nun einwerfen, dass ich, im Unterschied zu dir, tatsächlich in der Dritten Welt lebe. )


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> sollen wir en spendenkonto einrichten?



Au ja! 

Wahrscheinlich muss ich das Wasser demnächst tatsächlich eimerweise vom Tankwagen kaufen. 

Und wenn noch Geld übrig bleibt, finde ich auch noch eine sinnvolle Verwendung dafür.


----------



## wondermike (31. August 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> (Allerdings könnte man nun einwerfen, dass ich, im Unterschied zu dir, tatsächlich in der Dritten Welt lebe. )



Wie jetzt? Ihr habt da schon fließend Wasser?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grrrrrrr!!!!! Hier ist schon wieder Wasserrohrbruch. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft die hier in letzter Zeit dir hier schon das Wasser abgestellt haben. Ich komme mir langsam vor, wie in der dritten Welt!



Shit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. August 2008)

Boah, bin ich vollgemampft 

GN8


----------



## sipaq (31. August 2008)

War heute Abend auch noch mal für 2,5 Stunden im Hochtaunus. Über Hohemark und Falkenstein zum Fuchstanz und dann Altkönig und Viktoriatrail. Langsam wirds aber echt recht zeitig dunkel. Brauch wohl doch mal ein Licht


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Langsam wirds aber echt recht zeitig dunkel. Brauch wohl doch mal ein Licht



Yepp, ab 20:00 Uhr wird's langsam dunkel


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2008)

Jo, wenn man mal öfter abends noch unterwegs ist, merkt man den Unterschied zum Juni/Juli mittlerweile schon recht deutlich.

Ach ja, moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Und wenn dir im Wald eine leuchtendes UFO begenet ist es der WahlTho mit seiner Betty


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

achso 


Tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und wenn dir im Wald eine leuchtendes UFO begenet ist es der WahlTho mit seiner Betty



Aber Vorsicht: Vllt. ist es das Letzte was Du in diesem leben siehst


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach



Ja Tauch ach


----------



## sipaq (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn dir im Wald eine leuchtendes UFO begenet ist es der WahlTho mit seiner Betty





wahltho schrieb:


> Aber Vorsicht: Vllt. ist es das Letzte was Du in diesem leben siehst


Aber nur wenn Du Deine Säge dabei hast, oder?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du Deine Säge dabei hast, oder?



Nein, weil die Betty Dich blenden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Akku für meine Pasubio gönnen 

Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann evtl. einen neuen Brenner 

Wenn ich meinen jetzigen nicht schon wieder vorher zerstöre


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYjTzq2xisU
hammer hart


----------



## caroka (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nein, weil die Betty Dich blenden könnte





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich werde mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Akku für meine Pasubio gönnen
> 
> Nächstes Jahr gibt es dann evtl. einen neuen Brenner
> 
> Wenn ich meinen jetzigen nicht schon wieder vorher zerstöre


Das ist vllt. auch eine Alternative. Mich begeistert eben das Alugehäuse bzw. die Verarbeitung. Die würde Dir gefallen Wahltho. Schönes Teil


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

schick, aber denke ich bleibe bei Lupine, man kann alt und neu kombinieren, bekommt alle möglichen Ersatzteile auch noch nach Jahren ,......

Aber weiss du wo die von dir ins Rennen geschickte Leuchte preislich liegt?


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber weiss du wo die von dir ins Rennen geschickte Leuchte preislich liegt?



Sind ja schon so ein paar Scherzkekse, keine Preise auf der Website auszuweisen. Auf die Art werden die kaum viel verkaufen.



In other news: Hier in Hessisch-Äthiopien gibt es wieder Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schick, aber denke ich bleibe bei Lupine....




gute Entscheidung 

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Wilma geleistet... jedoch betreibe ich sie an Camcorderaccus, die weeeeesentlich günstiger sind, als die Originalakkus...

ich kann Dir nur empfehlen die Kohlen für die sündhaft teuren Lupi-Akkus zu sparen und diese Camakkus zu verwenden.

Sollte ich dein Interesse geweckt haben kannst Du Dich ja mal melden und ich erkläre Dir, wie das funzt


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sind ja schon so ein paar Scherzkekse, keine Preise auf der Website auszuweisen. Auf die Art werden die kaum viel verkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: Hier in Hessisch-Äthiopien gibt es wieder Wasser.



und essen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sind ja schon so ein paar Scherzkekse, keine Preise auf der Website auszuweisen. Auf die Art werden die kaum viel verkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> In other news: Hier in Hessisch-Äthiopien gibt es wieder Wasser.



strom?


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> und essen?



Nee, das macht doch dick.


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> strom?



Was ist das denn? Nie gehört.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schick, aber denke ich bleibe bei Lupine, man kann alt und neu kombinieren, bekommt alle möglichen Ersatzteile auch noch nach Jahren ,......



Ich werde auch bei Lupine bleiben 

Die Verarbeitung bei Lupine ist m.E. über jeden Zweifel erhaben 

... zusätzlich neben der Betty als Helmlampe werde ich aber weiterhin meine Cateye Tripleshots mit Selbstbauakkus für den Lenker nutzen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

Ach so: N'abend auch 

War auch heute wieder sehr schön im Hochtaunus, die Trails waren ziemlich trocken, sogar die Weisse Mauer


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8578/bicijuan01pekemx0.jpg

ist das farblich ok?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

Ist das Dein Neues? - Schick!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ist das Dein Neues? - Schick!



ne leider noch nicht...
bin noch heftigst am ringen...
ob die farb ok ist... un ob das nicht einfach für einen schüler zu krass ist.... und ich doch lieber bis nachm abi warten soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> bin noch heftigst am ringen...



Paperlafax, das ist Dein Sport und Dein Hobby, greif' zu, wenn Du das Geld erübrigen kannst 

... die Farbe ist auch ok


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Paperlafax, das ist Dein Sport und Dein Hobby, greif' zu, wenn Du das Geld erübrigen kannst
> 
> ... die Farbe ist auch ok



Genau! Hau rein, Alder!


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Hau rein, Alder!



dann bin ich ja bergab noch schneller


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Genau! Hau rein, Alder!



... man lebt schliesslich nur einmal  



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja bergab noch schneller



Das werden wir dann ja noch sehen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Das werden wir dann ja noch sehen



DAS WIRST DU SEHN 

häng dich ja schon mim Hardtail ab


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> dann bin ich ja bergab noch schneller



Wenn Du mich mit dem Fully versägst, ist es ja nicht so peinlich für mich.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2008)

goile Farbe ..... will auch, ach nee ich habe ja schon eines in ähnlicher Farbe 

würde aber auch zu meinen Schuhen passen


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Wenn Du mich mit dem Fully versägst, ist es ja nicht so peinlich für mich.



och 
es wird dir trotz neuem bike noch häufig peinlich sein  keine sorge 
hab mein hardtail ja schließlich immernoch


----------



## Hopi (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/8578/bicijuan01pekemx0.jpg
> 
> ist das farblich ok?



Einer von den Spessartwölfen (jazzman) hat genau das Bike. Machte einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> DAS WIRST DU SEHN
> 
> häng dich ja schon mim Hardtail ab



Grosse Worte, junger Padawan


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

... jetzt aber Spass beiseite: Kauf' das Ding, denn Du brauchst sowas um auch zukünftig Spass am Biken zu haben und mit Crazy & Co. mithalten zu können


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. September 2008)

So GN8 @All 

Ich muss mich mal um A. kümmern


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Grosse Worte, junger Padawan


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal um A. kümmern



So nennt man das heutzutage also.


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... jetzt aber Spass beiseite: Kauf' das Ding, denn Du brauchst sowas um auch zukünftig Spass am Biken zu haben und mit Crazy & Co. mithalten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (1. September 2008)

jawoll iggy. mach das, kauf das teil. du wirst das sicher nicht bereuen, es werden noch genug gelegenheiten im leben kommen in denen man auf was verzichten muss.... also


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

Tach


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2008)

morscheeee


----------



## caroka (2. September 2008)

Moin moin,



mzaskar schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Aber weiss du wo die von dir ins Rennen geschickte Leuchte preislich liegt?





wondermike schrieb:


> Sind ja schon so ein paar Scherzkekse, keine Preise auf der Website auszuweisen. Auf die Art werden die kaum viel verkaufen.
> 
> 
> .......



Den genauen Preis habe ich mir nicht gemerkt. War mir viel zu teuer! 
Doch hier gibt es ja Mützen die interessiert so etwas nicht unbedingt. 
Schüler, die sich ein La Pierre zulegen, andere mit Werkzeug, dass sie selbst nicht brauchen, wieder andere mit wenig Zeit und mehreren Rädern und und und..........


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> ....... wieder andere mit wenig Zeit und mehreren Rädern und und und..........



kommt wieder. die dinger werden ja nicht schlecht, sie sind es schon.

@all:drückt mir mal heut mittag um 1400 die daumen, ich kanns gebrauchen.


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

gemerkt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

ok

... um 14:00 Uhr hab' ich ein Meeting,  da brauch' ich meine Hände 'eh gerade nicht


----------



## caroka (2. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> .........
> 
> @all:drückt mir mal heut mittag um 1400 die daumen, ich kanns gebrauchen.


Das wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

@ iggy

hast du mal nach einem z.b: Cube Stereo geschaut? Der Rahmen für 2009 wurde geändert (tieferes Tretlager, mehr Federweg)

wäre evtl. preislich auch noch eine Alternative, leider noch nicht verfügbar ....


----------



## caroka (2. September 2008)

Hat hier einer eine Karte für die AMB in Stuttgart übrig?


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

AMB??? was ist AMB???

AmPoPo geht jemand zur Eurobike?


----------



## wissefux (2. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @all:drückt mir mal heut mittag um 1400 die daumen, ich kanns gebrauchen.



und, alles im lot ?


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

wie lange eigentlich drücken????


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

morgen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AMB??? was ist AMB???


 
Google ist echt ' ne tolle Erfindung 

"AMB stuttgart" -> http://cms.messe-stuttgart.de/cms/amb-besucher-infos1.0.html



mzaskar schrieb:


> AmPoPo geht jemand zur Eurobike?



Ich nicht, ich ärgere mich eher etwas darüber, dass die Bike-Branche ab Mitte deeser Woche Ausnahmestimmung herrscht


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich ärgere mich eher etwas darüber, dass die Bike-Branche ab Mitte deeser Woche Ausnahmestimmung herrscht



ja und ich darf dadurch länger auf mein bike warten!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ja und ich darf dadurch länger auf mein bike warten!



Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wieso?



die müssen noch ne härtere feder für die fox gabel bestellen
un der meinte das es sein kann, dass das aufgrund der eurobike etwas länger dauern könnte...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> die müssen noch ne härtere feder für die fox gabel bestellen
> un der meinte das es sein kann, dass das aufgrund der eurobike etwas länger dauern könnte...



... falls das über Toxoholic's läuft mit Sicherheit, denn die haben Mittwoch bis Freitag wegen der Eurobike zu


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... falls das über Toxoholic's läuft mit Sicherheit, denn die haben Mittwoch bis Freitag wegen der Eurobike zu



genau darüber läuft es


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> genau darüber läuft es





Shicendreck, ich weiss, wie das ist, wenn man auf sowas schönes Neues wartet


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

Wickel dir doch eine eigene  oder frag mal den Lugxx 

Google kenn ich, da muss ich was eintragen und auf einen Knopf drücken und schon bekomme 1 - 1 000 000 Antworten 

aber ich seh schon wir haben den gleichen Ansatz 

Google -> <amb stuttgart> = Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *512'000* für *amb stuttgart*. (*0.17* Sekunden)


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

kennst sich jemand etwas mit biken in der rhön aus? 
war da am WE... nette landschaft...
da muss es einfach trails geben  aber wo`?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (2. September 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> kennst sich jemand etwas mit biken in der rhön aus?
> war da am WE... nette landschaft...
> da muss es einfach trails geben  aber wo`?


 

Es gab mal eine nette Tour in der FR hmmm muss mal kramen

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_u...ainbike_touren/14982_Moor-Schlucht-Weite.html

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/freizeittipps/mountainbike_touren/

Da gab es immer nur Probleme mit Hessen und den Bayern und dem WegeNutzungsKonzept ......

Ich war mal ne längere Zeit (1 Woche) in der Nähe von Gersfeld, da gab es einiges an Touren. Leider ist das schon sehr lange her und ich kann dir auch nicht viel zum Trailanteil sagen


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2008)

Vorsicht, Lerngefahr: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6aU-wFSqt0


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Vorsicht, Lerngefahr:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6aU-wFSqt0



 Super Gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

Da es ja morgen regnen soll habe ich es heute nochmal krachen lassen:

von FFM kommend über Franzoseneck, Trailig auf den Alden, schwarzer Balken und Vic-Trail runter, dann wieder hoch nach Falkenstein, Kocherfels (mit Treppen), Reichenbachtal, Öhlmühlweg, rauf zum nfh, nfh-Trail runter und zum Abschluss den Bahn-Trail...

... schön war's


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. September 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=0YbJuRwnyUg


----------



## Maggo (2. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> und, alles im lot ?



 alles richtig goil....mal sehn wie sich die nächsten tage entwickeln....


----------



## wondermike (2. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> alles richtig goil....mal sehn wie sich die nächsten tage entwickeln....



Was war denn nu eigentlich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (2. September 2008)

na da hat das Daumendrücken ja wenigstens geholfen

Gn8


----------



## Maggo (3. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was war denn nu eigentlich?



iss noch nicht offiziell und spruchreif, daher noch top ecret, aber dennoch unglaublich wichtig......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> na da hat das Daumendrücken ja wenigstens geholfen
> 
> Gn8



stimmt. merci bien. 

guten morgen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

tach

@ maggo

na denn, möge es gelingen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss noch nicht offiziell und spruchreif, daher noch top ecret, aber dennoch unglaublich wichtig......



May the force be with you


----------



## caroka (3. September 2008)

Moin moin



Maggo schrieb:


> alles richtig goil....mal sehn wie sich die nächsten tage entwickeln....


----------



## sipaq (3. September 2008)

Heute mal ganz konservativ 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## caroka (3. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Heute mal ganz konservativ
> 
> Guten Morgen!



Langweiler!!!! 

Feldbergfahrer!!!!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2008)

moin! Freistunde bis halb 2 und dann Deutscharbeit 

@ Maggo: schön das es gut läuft, wobei auch immer


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

Hefte raus, Klassenarbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (3. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (3. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (3. September 2008)

wie war Deutsch?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin





wissefux schrieb:


> moin moin



moin moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (3. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wie war Deutsch?



weiß ich wenn ichs wieder hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (3. September 2008)

Guten Abend und gleich auch GN8


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

tachchen


----------



## Maggo (4. September 2008)

bongschorno


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

du lerne neue Sprache , eh. fahre in die Urlaub, eh


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2008)

Morschen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (4. September 2008)

so, zurück vom Feldi, das dritte mal diese Woche  hab nur 1:05h bis hoch gebraucht  Wetter war ganz ok, nur etwas frisch, Trails sind feucht, Rote Kreuz Trail stellenweiße sogar nass. Ziemliche rutscherei auf den Wurzeln, kostet Zeit beim runterfahren


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

Das schweigen im Plauscherfred ... hmmmm wasn los eeh?


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das schweigen im Plauscherfred ... hmmmm wasn los eeh?



Dann schreib' halt mal was interessantes.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

es regnet 

oder Morgen ist Freitag 

oder ich geh auf die Bikemesse 

Bin im Oktober in Frankfurt 

och verdammt, ich hab Hunger rund geh jetzt den kalten Kasten plündern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2008)

So zurück aus dem Hochtaunus und zugleich den ersten Nightride, zumindest tlw., hinter mir


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

und Betty tut noch


----------



## wondermike (4. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und Betty tut noch



Ich hoffe, Du hast Betty gleich mal ordentlich heiß gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

aber hoffentlich nicht die Finger daran verbrannt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und Betty tut noch







wondermike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Du hast Betty gleich mal ordentlich heiß gemacht.







mzaskar schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich nicht die Finger daran verbrannt





GN8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

... und gleich wieder Guten Morgen 

P.S: Alles muss man hier selbst machen


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## wissefux (5. September 2008)

letzter urlaubstag 

... der ersten woche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

... der letzte A*****stag der Woche ...

... vor der letzten A******swoche vor dem Urlaub... 

... und dann geht's wieder ab ins Luberon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

Auch lecker: 

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(hzpu...emDetail.aspx?iid=5215&desc1=DT Swiss XMC 130


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

zum anbeißen 

aber immo bin ich mehr hieran interessiert 

http://www.salomonsnowboard.com/others/products/BURNER-1-788743.html


----------



## Hopi (5. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zum anbeißen
> 
> aber immo bin ich mehr hieran interessiert
> 
> http://www.salomonsnowboard.com/others/products/BURNER-1-788743.html



FETT


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

10/11/12 Oktober geht es auf den Gletscher zum Testwochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

Guude Iggy, und Bike schon bestellt?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (5. September 2008)

moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (5. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Guude Iggy, und Bike schon bestellt?



mein name is hase


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

the future american vice president?

http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/people/story/18300891

so mal ein schönes Wochenende und am Sonntag schau ich mir mal alle neuen Neuheiten in Live, 3D und Farbe an


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

dito


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2008)

Guten Morgen. 

Sacht mal, ist das Teil hier eigentlich für Nightrides geeignet?


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2008)

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2008)

moin moin!

@ wondermike: bestimmt  sieht nicht aus wie die Standart-LED-Notbeleuchtung, eher nach was brauchbarem. Wobeis natürlich auch drauf ankommt was du damit machen willst  DH rennen im Dunkeln wollte ich damit nicht bestreiten, aber auch im hellen würd ich sowas nicht machen von daher ist das egal


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

moin,moin,moin,...


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

bestimmt, obwohl für das Geld bekommst du auch schon eine Lupine 

www.lupine.de

Hast du viele Möglichkeiten dich nach und nach auszubauen, es gibt alle mögliche Austaucht/Ersatzteile usw.

Tach auch Gemeinde, wir sind schon bereit für neue Heldentaten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

... apropos: Der neue Wilma-Lampenkopf mit dem PCS im Gehäuse ist schon verfügbar


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2008)

wo liegt da der vorteil??


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

:kotz: Boah ist mir schlecht von dem ganze Chips-Fressen und Cola-Saufen...

... diese "sachliche" Diskussion im Fred neben an über den Bike-Park am Feldberg verleitet einfach dazu


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> wo liegt da der vorteil??



Der Vorteil ist, dass Du nicht mehr das Brett mit dem PCS hast, das Du zusätzlich noch irgendwo befestigen musst.

Bei meiner Betty am Helm ist das egal, weil ich das Kabel mit dem PCS durch die Helmhalterung stecke und das dann als Befestigung reicht..

.. bei einer Lampe am Lenker musst Du das PCS aber dann mit z.b. mit dem Syntace-Halter noch irgendwo festmachen.

Die Wilma gibt es jetzt wie gesagt mit integriertem PCS, bei der Betty haben sie es aber wohl wegen der Wärmeentwicklung gar nicht probiert.

Die Wilma ist m.E. eine ideale Lampe für den Lenker


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Perfekt, mein nächster Lampenkopf


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

Ich überleg' momentan mir eine als Lenkerlampe zu holen mit Eigenbauakkus, hab' präventiv bei Hibike gestern schonmal zwei leere Lupine-Akkuflaschen geordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Bin am ueberlegen mir auch die Akkus selbst zu bauen aber bin halt ein fauler Mensch und bin froh wenn ich nur 1 Ladegerät benötige. aber die Lupine Akkus sind schon recht teuer 

Fred nebenan ist wieder ein Beispiel von "wir schreiben wild darauf los, beschimpfen uns gegenseitig ohne wirklich zu wissen um was es geht" 
GEtreu dem Motto: Bist du nicht mit uns, bist du gegen uns 

Aber die Idee finde ich gut, das Konzept kenne ich nicht, wird dann wohl voll werden am Taunus ....


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Fred nebenan ist wieder ein Beispiel von "wir schreiben wild darauf los, beschimpfen uns gegenseitig ohne wirklich zu wissen um was es geht"
> GEtreu dem Motto: Bist du nicht mit uns, bist du gegen uns




nebenan ->


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Juup, scheint mir aber ein normal Zustand im Fred zu sein ....


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist, dass Du nicht mehr das Brett mit dem PCS hast, das Du zusätzlich noch irgendwo befestigen musst.
> 
> Bei meiner Betty am Helm ist das egal, weil ich das Kabel mit dem PCS durch die Helmhalterung stecke und das dann als Befestigung reicht..
> 
> ...


ich dachte bislang, dass das pcs am lenker und somit in reichweite mehr sinn macht als am lampenkopf.


----------



## Maggo (6. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> nebenan ->



 da haben sich ja auch die richtigen eingetroffen. ......


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte bislang, dass das pcs am lenker und somit in reichweite mehr sinn macht als am lampenkopf.



Meine Erfahrung mit der Betty am Helm ist, dass ich nicht dauernd am PCS rumschalten muss, am Lenker habe ich zudem kaum noch Platz und es ist generell schwieriger mit der schnellen Montage, daher ist für mich als Lenkerlampe eine Lupine mit integriertem PCS der Favorit (in Ergänzung zur Betty am Helm).

Ich muss aber erst noch schauen, wie ich den Lupine-Lampenkopf modden könnte, um eine Cateye-Halterund dranzukriegen. Der Gummiring ist für die Helmhalterung ok, aber am Lenker möchte ich den Cateye-Standard haben.

@Mzaskar: Bei Selbstbauakkus kannst Du auch den Charger One von Lupine verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

muss dann nur noch die passenden Stecker finden )


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> muss dann nur noch die passenden Stecker finden )



Leere Lupine-Flasche *mit *Anschlusskabel kostet bei Hibike 20 Euronen


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> @ wondermike: bestimmt  sieht nicht aus wie die Standart-LED-Notbeleuchtung, eher nach was brauchbarem. Wobeis natürlich auch drauf ankommt was du damit machen willst  DH rennen im Dunkeln wollte ich damit nicht bestreiten, aber auch im hellen würd ich sowas nicht machen von daher ist das egal



Ich will sicher keine wilden Aktionen im Dunkeln machen. Aber man sollte schon mit 30 Sachen eine WAB runterfahren können, ohne dass man Angst haben muss.


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bestimmt, obwohl für das Geld bekommst du auch schon eine Lupine
> 
> www.lupine.de



Ich wollte aber schon was mit LED und ohne dass ich 'ne Bank ausrauben oder auf den Strich gehen muss.


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da haben sich ja auch die richtigen eingetroffen. ......



Immer wieder faszinierend, wenn kompetente Menschen auf intellektuell hohem Niveau sachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich wollte aber schon was mit LED und ohne dass ich 'ne Bank ausrauben oder auf den Strich gehen muss.



Falls ich das mit der Wilma mache, könnte ich Dir eine meiner Cateye Tripleshots mit grossem LI-Ion-Akku und Ladegerät günstig verkaufen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2008)

So Leute der Fürst muss mal auf eine Spezial-Mission ins Elsass, bis morgen


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2008)

Viel Spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich will sicher keine wilden Aktionen im Dunkeln machen. Aber man sollte schon mit 30 Sachen eine WAB runterfahren können, ohne dass man Angst haben muss.



das geht auch mit ner 1WATT LED Stirnlampe vom ALDI für 9,99 

aufm trail hingegen wirds ab 25 kritisch


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das geht auch mit ner 1WATT LED Stirnlampe vom ALDI für 9,99



Na ja, da muss man aber schon an den Schutzengel glauben.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mir wird mit so einer Einfachfunzel schon bei 20 Sachen auf Asphalt mulmig. Ich will ja mindestens immer soweit sehen können, dass ich bei Hindernissen noch bremsen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Na ja, da muss man aber schon an den Schutzengel glauben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann ja auch ausweichen 


ne aber stimmt schon...hab ja auch dank seb jetzt ne tolle eigenbaufunzel 
mit nem 3KG Bleiakku


----------



## Crazy-Racer (6. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> man kann ja auch ausweichen
> 
> 
> ne aber stimmt schon...hab ja auch dank seb jetzt ne tolle eigenbaufunzel
> mit nem 3KG Bleiakku



dafür wars günstig und mach hell  hell genug für 60sachen WAB heizen


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> dafür wars günstig und mach hell  hell genug für 60sachen WAB heizen




und 30 trail


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2008)

moin

... bin dann mal ein paar tage weg 

schaun mer mal, ob der feldberg anschließend noch da ist, nach all den diskussionen nebenan


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2008)

schönen Urlaub


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## wartool (7. September 2008)

moin moin moin!

ich werde mich gleich auf mein Aluross schwingen und mich aufn Feldi begeben.... ich jemand von euch auch dort unterwegs??


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> da haben sich ja auch die richtigen eingetroffen. ......



das ist keine diskussion - dass ist ein jubelthread, in dem jeder, der bedenken aufgrund der zahlenspielereien äußert niedergebrüllt wird. mit allem was dzu gehört. euer "kumpel" fuel an vorderster front. 
man muss ja noch nicht mal gegen den bikepark sein, um blöd angemacht zu werden. 



Maggo schrieb:


> ich dachte bislang, dass das pcs am lenker und somit in reichweite mehr sinn macht als am lampenkopf.



ich habe die betty und bin mit dem getrennten pcs sehr zufrieden  trage die lampe allerdings auch nur am helm. da finde ich die trennung sinnvoll, weil ch mir das pcs so am helm platzieren kann, dass es die für mich bequemste position hat. 
am lenker könnte das aber durchaus anderes aussehen. das pcs-kabel ist nicht sooo kurz und es könnte schon eine ganze menge platz kosten. dass sinnvoll zu befestigen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2008)

ich fahre auch jetzt auf den Feldi, bin wohl so gegen 11:30-11:40 oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (7. September 2008)

ui.. so schnell bin ich nicht... kannst ja trotzdem mal nach nem grünen canyon ausschau halten 

komme aus Richtung Hohemark, Saalburg, Sandplacken hoch...

bis denne


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> das ist keine diskussion - dass ist ein jubelthread, in dem jeder, der bedenken aufgrund der zahlenspielereien äußert niedergebrüllt wird.



Sagen wir's mal so. Fundierte Kritik sieht anders aus, als sowas hier:



powderJO schrieb:


> schließlich gibt es für jedes projekt auch fördergelder aus allen möglichen quellen: eu, das land, die gemeinden etc. das wird dann abgeschöpft, ein paar prozente davon werden im projekt versenkt und der rest verschwindet auf nimmerwiedersehen. gerade wenn die öffentliche hand beteiligt ist, ist die finanzierung nur in den wenigstens fällen seriös abgesichert.


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so. Fundierte Kritik sieht anders aus, als sowas hier:


 Mike Da sprichst Du für Viele


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2008)

das von dir zitierte war meine antwort auf das da: 



wondermike schrieb:


> Und wenn's nicht laufen sollte: trotzdem Hut ab vor dem Typen, der's wenigstens versucht.



also nur ein hinweis, dass nicht jeder investor unbedingt den langfristigen erfolg des projekts braucht, um für sich einen erfolg zu verbuchen. dass es oft genug so läuft, zeigen in unschöner regelmäßigkeit die berichte des bundesrechnungshofes. im übrigen haben auch hopi und andere die zahlen bezweifelt. 



			
				powderJO schrieb:
			
		

> das hat auch nix mit "nörgelei", sondern mit realismus zu tun. aber gut - lassen wir uns überraschen und sollte es klappen lerne auch ich vielleicht noch mal richtig zu springen.



das stand übrigens auch in meinem post. da lässt sich schon eindeutig rauslesen, wie sehr ich freerider und downhiller hasse. auch dass ich gegen den park bin, lässt sich eindeutig erkennen. aber zum glück für mich, hast du das ja weggelassen. auch weggelassen hast du die lehrbeispiele fundierter kritik und argumentation, die auf meinen post folgten.



			
				fuel schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchen Drogen bist Du eigentlich





			
				fuel schrieb:
			
		

> Halt die Fresse oder am Besten: wandere aus, solche Miesmacher wie Dich, die noch der Organisation von Taunustrail die Verantwortlichkeit am eigenen Versagen zuschieben wollen, braucht unser Land nicht wirklich.





			
				bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vermute mal, du bist ein klassischer CC-ler dem ein Bikepark sowieso am Ar... vorbei geht?!





			
				reddragon schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bist du einfach nur einer der typisch deutschen Nörgler und Rumheuler.


----------



## fUEL (7. September 2008)

Vom ewigen rumzitieren, und das oft auch noch manipuliert wird auch nix besser und wo bitte steht geschrieben, daß hopis Meinung das Evangelium darstellt.

Ich unterstelle hier einfach mal daß wenn es einen solchen bikepark gäbe, hopi zu den eifrigen Benutzern gehören würde, trotz Allem hat er das Recht kontrovers zu argumentieren.

Niemand jedoch hat das Recht hier das Thema über mehrere Threads auszudehnen, ich auch nicht drum schließe ich das hier auch damit.

Ich schlage vor, Du schaust mal auf den Frankfurt Seiten wo Du noch Dampf ablassen kannst oder geh einfach ins ktwr Forum da kommt Deine Art besser an, da diese Region ja nicht zielgerichtet ist.



Alles wird gut


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

ich finds klasse.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (7. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> ui.. so schnell bin ich nicht... kannst ja trotzdem mal nach nem grünen canyon ausschau halten
> 
> komme aus Richtung Hohemark, Saalburg, Sandplacken hoch...
> 
> bis denne



So schnell war ich auch nicht  durch einen kleinen Technischen Defekt (Tachohalterung in zwei Teile zerlegt) den ich noch beheben musste und weil ich ja erst angefangen hatte mich fertig zu machen  war ich auch erst um 5 vor 12 oben. Hab aber kein grünes Canyon gesehen, aber vllt hast du ja ein graues Canyon Torque gesehen  zb als ich aufm x-Trail den Schlauch gewechselt habe 


was mich ein bisschen stört ist das meine Lyrik undicht ist, da "läuft" das Öl quasi oben aus der Krone raus  die hat jetzt 300km oder so, da frag ich mich echt was das soll...


----------



## wartool (7. September 2008)

tja.. da haben wir uns wohl nur knapp verpasst beim Schlammbaden 

Radl ist notdürftig sauber... gehe aber gleich runter putzen... und ich... ööhm.. naja.. sauber ist das noch nicht.. aber das wird auch 

was die Gabel angeht.. meine Talas 32 ist auch schon wieder undicht.. diesmal die linke Seite :-(  ich werde mir eine mit Stahlfeder zulegen, die ich wieder selbst warten kann...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

Tach zusammen


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

TAAAAAG der Herr


----------



## maverick65 (7. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Sacht mal, ist das Teil hier eigentlich für Nightrides geeignet?


 
guggst du hier im forum! da bekommst du für deutlich weniger geld besseres. ich sag nur mx-power und die nachfolger. für um die 100 euronen (lampe+umbau+akku) hassu richtig fett licht!


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> also nur ein hinweis, dass nicht jeder investor unbedingt den langfristigen erfolg des projekts braucht, um für sich einen erfolg zu verbuchen. dass es oft genug so läuft, zeigen in unschöner regelmäßigkeit die berichte des bundesrechnungshofes. im übrigen haben auch hopi und andere die zahlen bezweifelt.



Du unterstellst hier irgendwelche Schiebereien, ohne dass Du irgendeinen Einblick in die Hintergründe hast und nur auf Basis Deiner eigenen (offenbar hauptsächlich aus Stammtischgesprächen gespeisten) Vorurteile. Und dann fühlst Du Dich persönlich angegriffen, wenn Du Widerspruch erntest. Typisch Dampfplauderer halt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

Sehe ich das gerade falsch, oder hat sich diese obskure Diskussion virusartig inzwischen auf drei Freds ausgebreitet


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehe ich das gerade falsch, oder hat sich diese obskure Diskussion virusartig inzwischen auf drei Freds ausgebreitet



jop 
wird zeit das man das blockt....
wir brauchen einen debattierfred!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

Ich würde einfach sagen: "/Ignore"


----------



## --bikerider-- (7. September 2008)

hm....wir können ja dann den Debattierfred ignorieren  

andererseits gehts so mit den k-fragen schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (7. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehe ich das gerade falsch, oder hat sich diese obskure Diskussion virusartig inzwischen auf drei Freds ausgebreitet



Könnte sein. 

Ist andererseits ja auch schwierig, im "Fred für alles was kein Thema hat" off-topic zu werden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

... ich tret derweil mal 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer


----------



## wondermike (7. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich tret derweil mal 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer



Bei mir findet die Tour heute mal wieder auf dem Sofa statt.


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> ...(offenbar hauptsächlich aus Stammtischgesprächen gespeisten)...



da du ja do genau weißt, was in stammtischgesprächen so abläuft, scheinst du da deutlich mehr einblick zu haben als ich.


----------



## caroka (7. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Sehe ich das gerade falsch, oder hat sich diese obskure Diskussion virusartig inzwischen auf drei Freds ausgebreitet





wondermike schrieb:


> Könnte sein.
> 
> Ist andererseits ja auch schwierig, im "Fred für alles was kein Thema hat" off-topic zu werden...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ich tret derweil mal 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer



So, hab fertisch gemacht, 30km müssen für heute reichen 

Ich sach' ja: "/Ignore"


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2008)

ich bin auch ferdisch 

Eurobike macht mÃ¼de, hungrig und durstig, prost 

zum GlÃ¼ck durfte man nichts kaufen 

Da gab es ein 

- schÃ¶nes Nicolai AM 
- eine Hammerschmidt
- schÃ¶ne LaufrÃ¤der und sonstiges Kleinzeugs,
- schÃ¶ne Cubes
- ein schÃ¶nes Titan HT 
- und noch diverse andere Sachen 

ich wÃ¤re bestimmt, ganz locker aan die 15 kâ¬ gekommen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (7. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2008)

wünsche allen Plauscherinnen und Plauscher angenehme Stunden der Erholung und friedlichen Stille 

S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2008)

Guten Morgen


----------



## sipaq (8. September 2008)

Moin


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

tach auch


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2008)

So, mach mich mal auf nach FFM...


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Ist schon merklich frischer am Morgen  danach ist man merklich wacher 

S.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2008)

Hier war es heute wieder wärmer als letzte Woche, letzte Woche musste ich morgens schon ein langes Trikot anziehen, heute ging es wieder in kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

no chance, 11 °C im Schatten an der Sihl entlang .... da benötige ich schon my Löffler Windstopper Jacke


----------



## caroka (8. September 2008)

Nachdem ich gestern mit Kartoffelsalat im Bauch Laufen war - war das anstrengend - bin ich eben wieder mal auf Kuschelkurs mit meinem Bike gewesen.


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Nicht das da was schief läuft, so ein Bike ist verdammt hart beim kuscheln und man kann sich leicht blaue Flecken zu ziehen, welche man dann evtl. wieder erklären muss 

und erst das ganze Öl und Fett ueberall


----------



## Crazy-Racer (8. September 2008)

ei gude!

und weg  mal wieder auf den Feldi, bin da schon stammgast, ist seit 31.08. das fünfte mal und ich werd jedes mal schneller


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

dann wirst du für die goldene Gipfelstürmernadel vorgeschlagen


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2008)




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

wasn passiert


----------



## maverick65 (8. September 2008)

.


----------



## MissQuax (8. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wasn passiert


 
na guckst du unter seinen Nickname!


Entdeckt: -> Lapierre Spicy 316 ! 

Gutes Bike, gute Wahl, iggi!!! 

Biste bestimmt besser bedient mit als mit so nem Klotz wie dem Stinky (obwoh ich da nix drauf kommen lasse!). Kannst auch mal ne Tour machen und hast's bergauf doch wesentlich leichter. 

So'n Stinky den Feldberg hochtreten is nur was für Bekloppte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

Danke für den Tip 

und wann kommt der Iggy jetzt damit mal vorgefahren, damit ich es mir mal anschauen kann


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip
> 
> und wann kommt der Iggy jetzt damit mal vorgefahren, damit ich es mir mal anschauen kann



ka
du kannst ja auch mal kommen 
mal wieder KH?


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2008)

gerne mal wieder 

weiss nur nicht genau wann ich mal wieder im grossen Kanton bin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen


----------



## wondermike (8. September 2008)

Grüße aus Köln. Jetzt wäre mal wieder Wetter zum Biken und ich hock hier rum. 

@Iggy: Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel! 

Dann aber mal zack zack mit den Bildern. 

Und demnächst ist auch mal wieder eine Tour fällig. Ist ja echt schon ewig her.


----------



## fahrrad16 (8. September 2008)

Dann mach' mal hinne


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


>



 Meine Glückwünsche


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicht das da was schief läuft, so ein Bike ist verdammt hart beim kuscheln und man kann sich leicht blaue Flecken zu ziehen, welche man dann evtl. wieder erklären muss
> 
> und erst das ganze Öl und Fett ueberall






--bikerider-- schrieb:


>


Das ging aber schnell. 
Da ist einer glücklich.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Grüße aus Köln. Jetzt wäre mal wieder Wetter zum Biken und ich hock hier rum.
> 
> .........



Jetzt stell Dich nicht so an!
Doch was machst Du jetzt schon in Köln? Fasching ist doch erst in......


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Gn8


Warte ich komm mit. 

Gn8


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> @Iggy: Glückwunsch zum neuen Hobel!
> 
> Dann aber mal zack zack mit den Bildern.
> 
> Und demnächst ist auch mal wieder eine Tour fällig. Ist ja echt schon ewig her.



danke danke
bilder folgen heute im Laufe des Tages und die Tour.. jo
bekommen wir scho hin

muss heut net in die Schule... 
dafür woanders hin.. 



EDIT: erster und moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> muss heut net in die Schule...
> dafür woanders hin..



Viel Spass


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Viel Spass



ja danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Warte ich komm mit.



Upps - zu spät gesehen, schade  

Aber das Bett war auch schon voll


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

tach auch 

ohjeh der Iggy und getarnt, in der Schweiz gibt es noch eine Truppe mit Fahrrädern 

sachmal kann man Rückenschmerzen durch einen falschen Sattel bekommen  

Habe seit ein paar Tagen einen neuen Sattel, etwas breiter (138mm Selle NT1) als der alte (130mm Fizik Gobi) , und nun habe ich Rückenschmerzen im Bereich des unteren Rückens 

Nach Messung des Abstandes der Sitzknochen brauch ich eigentlich einen noch breiteren Sattel (150mm - 160mm), welcher bestellt ist (Selle Max FLite), aber wenn ich durch einen breiten Sattel Rückenschmerzen bekomme finde ich das nicht so lustig


----------



## Maggo (9. September 2008)

ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen dass das mit der breite zusammen hängt, ich würde eher auf die neue form bzw. evtl auf die neigung tippen.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Upps - zu spät gesehen, schade
> 
> Aber das Bett war auch schon voll


Macho 



mzaskar schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> sachmal kann man Rückenschmerzen durch einen falschen Sattel bekommen
> 
> ...


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an der Breite liegt. Doch vllt. hat sich die Sitzposition geändert. Wenn es Dich interessiert, können wir telefonieren oder besser Du konsultierst gleich einen Experten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Macho



Naja, ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste 

Früher gingen da noch mehr


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Macho
> 
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an der Breite liegt. Doch vllt. hat sich die Sitzposition geändert. Wenn es Dich interessiert, können wir telefonieren oder besser Du konsultierst gleich einen Experten.


Danke für die Rückmeldung 

HmmmHmmm, habe das Gefühl, dass durch die Breite etws mehr Belastung auf den Sitzknochen liegt und mein Becken dadurch etwas nach vorne kippt. Grundsätzlich vom Sitzen finde ich es immo angenehmer aber eben der Rücken ist noch nicht der gleichen Meinung (ist es das Alter ).
Positiver Effekt der Dammbereich ist weniger belastet .... was ja schonmal vorteilig ist 

Ich werde mal etwas abwarten, bis der neue Sattel eintrifft, dann mal etwas mit der Sattelneigung experimentieren. Hoffentlich wird es nicht eine Odysee, sollte es mit dem Selle nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren, werde ich wohl mal einen SQ Sattel testen.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

@mZaskar

Bei uns liegt das immer am Alter. 

Eben am Fuxtanz:

Ich komme an und sehe doch tatsächlich ein Kutschpferd. Klar..... anhalten, streicheln und natürlich hat man auch einen Spruch parat, wie: "Schöner Kerl"
Darauf der Kutscher: "Die Fraue soll ma aaner verstehn. Wenn die en Gaul sehn sinn se immer hin un weg. Streischeln glei und sache was fern scheene Kerl. Zum Kutscher komme se net, um en ma zu streicheln un zu sache was des fern scheene Kerl is...*koppschüddel*...... nana." 
Der hat mer gefalle. Ich maan de Kutscher. 

*Prahlmodusan*Ich bin den Haderer hochgefahren.  *Prahlmodusaus*

Achja, und bald gehen die Geburtstage hier ja auch los.  Immer schön im Achttagerythmus.


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste
> 
> Früher gingen da noch mehr



Achso.....Du bist also zu alt für mich. 

Im Moment geht es mir gut, da hab ich bekannterweise ja immer ein loses Mundwerk.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Achso.....Du bist also zu alt für mich.



Oder Du zu jung für mich


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

Leute das Ende von Teil 3 naht unerbittlich und mit grossen Schritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> @mZaskar
> 
> Bei uns liegt das immer am Alter.


 
du mit deinen 28 Jahren hast ja noch ne Menge Zeit bis dahin


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

Es gibt andere Freds die schon wieder bei 7000 sind, also immer mit der Ruhe 

quasi Hooooohhhh Brauner 

um beim Thema zu bleiben


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

moin...
wieder zurück von meinem Ausflug in die Landeshaupstadt Wiesbaden...


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2008)

Und? Schon in grün gewandet


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Und? Schon in grün gewandet



nää 
hab der guten Frau mal gleich klar gemacht, dass dich darauf keine lust hab...


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2008)

und was meinte sie


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

nach einer kleinen diskussion hat sie mir dann das formular zum Verweigern gegeben


----------



## Hopi (9. September 2008)

Du weißt nicht was Dir entgeht  Bestes Essen, nette Leute, Abenteuer und viiiiiiieles mehr 



Ganz vergessen! Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

auch der Abenteuerurlaub und das spielen in Matsch oder wahlweise mit sündhaft teuerem Equipment  Wo darf man den sonst ungestraft einen Panzer schrotten 

Wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (9. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

Bilder?


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

vom neuem vehicle  nicht von dir in Unterhosen


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

wird gemacht 
kann allerdings nochn weilchen dauern..


----------



## caroka (9. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> du mit deinen 28 Jahren hast ja noch ne Menge Zeit bis dahin


Moment das ist ja schon 3 Jahre her. Jetzt bin ich doch 25. 



wahltho schrieb:


> Oder Du zu jung für mich


Ach, komm......... wird das noch besser. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> vom neuem vehicle  nicht von dir in Unterhosen


Och, Bilder von Bikes hatten wir hier schon so viele.


----------



## --bikerider-- (9. September 2008)

da bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

schick 

wie fühlt es sich denn so an ?

Darf ich es mal anfassen 

Das war das schönste an der Euroike, man kann alle schöne Dinge aus Alu, Carbon oder Titan anfassen


----------



## Lucafabian (9. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da bilder...




änder mal deinen benutzertitel...der ist veraltet


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

@Iggi: Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

sehr sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Jetzt stell Dich nicht so an!
> Doch was machst Du jetzt schon in Köln? Fasching ist doch erst in......



Schaffen.


----------



## wondermike (9. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> nach einer kleinen diskussion hat sie mir dann das formular zum Verweigern gegeben


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

guds nächtle in den Taunus und angrenzende Landschaften 

S.


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2008)

wie sagt man so schön? 
moin!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

Also ich sag: Moin, moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

ne tach


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

na dann tach auch


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

gibt es etwas nettes in der Pfalz zum MTB'len ???

aahhh gefunden:

hier und hier 

Bin am We im Saarland, ,eine Eltern besuchen und wollte mal wieder die Gelegenheit nutzenin den heimischen Wäldern zu wildern


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gibt es etwas nettes in der Pfalz zum MTB'len ???



Jede Menge 

Wir haben ja schon zweimal Günni (Hambacher) besucht, kontaktier' ihn doch mal


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Hallo Herr Hambacher

Ich soll sie mal kontaktieren


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Hambacher
> 
> Ich soll sie mal kontaktieren




Die Pfalz ist wunderschön. 
Und Hambacher kann Dir bestimmt ein paar Schmankerln zeigen.

Mist, dass ich dieses WE nicht kann sonst hätte ich Euch überfallen.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

schade, von dir würde ich mich ja noch gerne ueberfallen lassen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Mist, dass ich dieses WE nicht kann sonst hätte ich Euch überfallen.



Ich habe auch leider keine Zeit   

Ich bin dann schon im Luberon


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2008)

wasn hier los....anbandelfred?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hambacher (10. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe auch leider keine Zeit
> 
> Ich bin dann schon im Luberon





caroka schrieb:


> Die Pfalz ist wunderschön.
> Und Hambacher kann Dir bestimmt ein paar Schmankerln zeigen.
> 
> Mist, dass ich dieses WE nicht kann sonst hätte ich Euch überfallen.



Ihr wisst ja gar nicht was euch entgeht. 
Ich sage nur Weinlese


----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2008)

.


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Ein Punkt mehr einen Tag dort zu verbringen  

und wer nicht will der hat schon


----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2008)

moin moin!

@maggo: bist du auch in Arosa? Wie schauts aus mit ner Tour um iggis Bike mal einzuweihen? Ich würde den Sonntag vormittag vorschlagen  bis dahin hat der iggi dann wohl auch Protektoren.


----------



## Maggo (10. September 2008)

ne, bin nicht in arosa und würde liebend gerne mit euch touren. leider muss ich am sonntag a******.......


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich habe auch leider keine Zeit
> 
> Ich bin dann schon im Luberon


Sackgesicht 
Spass brauche ich Euch nicht zu wünschen, den habt Ihr. 



Lucafabian schrieb:


> wasn hier los....anbandelfred?


Nee, Spielwiese 



hambacher schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja gar nicht was euch entgeht.
> Ich sage nur Weinlese


Da müssen wir eh noch mal drüber reden. Da geht doch bestimmt was, oder?



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ein Punkt mehr einen Tag dort zu verbringen
> 
> und wer nicht will der hat schon


Ich sagte nicht, dass ich nicht will.....*ich kann nicht!*



Maggo schrieb:


> ne, bin nicht in arosa und würde liebend gerne mit euch touren. leider muss ich am sonntag a******.......


Wir sollten Deinem Chef mal das Fell über die Ohren ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

6


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

5


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

4


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

3


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

2


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

1


----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)




----------



## caroka (10. September 2008)

So einfach war es noch nie. 
Schlafmützen, Trantüten, Schläfer.....

Oje, jetzt haben wir sämtliche Geheimdienste am Kragen............


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

Wir wollten Dir einfach auch mal eine Chance lassen


----------



## hambacher (10. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Da müssen wir eh noch mal drüber reden. Da geht doch bestimmt was, oder?


Da gibts nichts zu reden, nur Termin ausmachen


Ausser 


caroka schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht, dass ich nicht will.....*du kannst nicht!*



Na dann aber mal los, die Weinlese geht nicht ewig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Sackgesicht
> Ich sagte nicht, dass ich nicht will.....*ich kann nicht!*


 
Wen soll ich bestechen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

Nochmal zum Thema Selbstbauakkus für Lupine:

Diese Akkus sollen gut sein


----------



## wartool (10. September 2008)

öhm.. wenn ich mich nochmal einklinken darf...

ich verwende die akkus von akku.net (habe hier keinen Zugang zu ebay - die haben auch nen Ebayshop) - mit denen laufen sowohl die Halogenlamen, als auch die Betty stabil.

Andere könnten auf Grund der verbauten Schutzschaltungen nicht funzezn, weil die keine so hohen Ströme auf Dauer durchlassen. Die lösen aus.. und der akku ist nur durch aufknacken und neue Platine einlöten zu retten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> öhm.. wenn ich mich nochmal einklinken darf...
> 
> ...
> 
> ich verwende die akkus von akku.net ...



Keine Sorge, die von mir verlinkten Akkus wurden auch schon verwendet


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2008)

tag...


----------



## wartool (10. September 2008)

ich sehe gerade, dass hinter diesem Ebatt auch die  Firma Gieseke aus Berlin steckt.... das ist auch der Betreiber von Akku.net  also passt das :-D


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade, dass hinter diesem Ebatt auch die  Firma Gieseke aus Berlin steckt.... das ist auch der Betreiber von Akku.net  also passt das :-D



Klar passt das: Ein Kollege von mir hat sich mit genau diesen Akkus schon einen Block für Lupine gebastelt


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

so neuer Sattel montiert .... ich hab noch nie so meine Sitzknochen gespürt


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2008)

mhm
in porno weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

passend zu




und so siehts im ganzen aus


----------



## --bikerider-- (10. September 2008)




----------



## Lucafabian (10. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> passend zu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hüstel....hüstel.....hüstel...sehhhhhr hübsch...tai tai tai....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

@Mzaskar: Der weisse Sattel und die weissen Pedale passen sehr gut zu dem Bike


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Danke gut aussehen ist wichtig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (10. September 2008)

Ich sag' dann schon mal GN8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (10. September 2008)

einen wunderschönen guten Abend ... und gute Nacht


----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

sach dann auch mal ... schlaft schön ihr lieben


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2008)

moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

Moin, moin


----------



## caroka (11. September 2008)

Morgen

Erst mal einen Kaffee. *gähn**reck*


----------



## wartool (11. September 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

zwei Kaffe

Doppel gähne Doppel reck 


M**t verdammter verschlafen und habe eine Schulung welche meiner persönlichen Entwicklung dienen soll ...... *grrrrrr*


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

Hab' gerade mal den Wetterbericht fürs Luberon gecheckt: Für die kommende Woche wird feinstes Spätsommerwetter vorhergesagt


----------



## Crazy-Racer (11. September 2008)

aufm Feldi ist auch grad Bombemwetter  werd ich doch direkt mal hinfahren


----------



## Hopi (11. September 2008)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> hüstel....hüstel.....hüstel...sehhhhhr hübsch...tai tai tai....



Nix gegen weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aufm Feldi ist auch grad Bombemwetter  werd ich doch direkt mal hinfahren



Yepp - heute wird's im Hochtaunus nochmal so richtig schön


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - heute wird's im Hochtaunus nochmal so richtig schön



... so war es auch: Herrliches Wetter 

Als wir am kleinen Feldi waren, fing es an, etwas zu tröpfeln, aber nicht mehr.


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2008)

son fully is schon was feines


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> son fully is schon was feines



 Ja? - Kommst Du mit dem neuen Bike gut klar?


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zv9vRz4QYM


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ja? - Kommst Du mit dem neuen Bike gut klar?



sicher sicher


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2008)

So, auch wieder daheim. Mann bin ich platt. Messedienst ist ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> So, auch wieder daheim. Mann bin ich platt. Messedienst ist ganz schön anstrengend.



Mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## --bikerider-- (11. September 2008)

tschöö & gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

Ich bin auch platt und werde daher bald ins Bettchen gehen...


----------



## wondermike (11. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Mein aufrichtiges Beileid



Na ja, ganz so schlimm war's nicht. 

Ist ja auch nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal

Mahlzeit


----------



## Deleted 68955 (11. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so dann will ich auch mal
> 
> Mahlzeit





GN8


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

sorry aber war gerade auf dem Felsenegg lecker Capunz essen und roten Sauser trinken


----------



## caroka (11. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' gerade mal den Wetterbericht fürs Luberon gecheckt: Für die kommende Woche wird feinstes Spätsommerwetter vorhergesagt


Och man..........



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aufm Feldi ist auch grad Bombemwetter  werd ich doch direkt mal hinfahren


Ich hab heute Höhenmeter gerissen..........mim Auto



Hopi schrieb:


> Nix gegen weiß Anhang anzeigen 146562






--bikerider-- schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Zv9vRz4QYM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zilli (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


--bikerider-- schrieb:


> da bilder...


Gratulation, schönes Bike  ... der Unterschied hinten zwischen 0 und 150/160 ist schon was, oder ? 
Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die erste Abfahrt "dat is wie wench'se fliechst" 



Maggo schrieb:


> ne, bin nicht in arosa und würde liebend gerne mit euch touren. leider muss ich am sonntag a******.......


.... damit erspare ich mir leider einen Anruf für Sonntag , na bis demnächst mal wieder .


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2008)

Tach auch

Schlechtes Wetter fürs WE + Kein Bike eingepackt = Keine Tour mit Hambacher


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2008)

Moin... 

Frei-Tag 

Yepp, die Wetteraussichten sind hier in DE nicht gerade vielversprechend fürs w/e


----------



## caroka (12. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Frei-Tag
> 
> Yepp, die Wetteraussichten sind hier in DE nicht gerade vielversprechend fürs w/e



Das ist doch egal, oder? 

Edit: Moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2008)

moin


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2008)

moin!



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> aufm Feldi ist auch grad Bombemwetter  werd ich doch direkt mal hinfahren



bei Bombenwetter los, oben dann schon bewölkt und bis wir (mit Kevin gefahren, unterwegs iggi und Jens getroffen) zuhause waren, hats schon geregnet


----------



## --bikerider-- (12. September 2008)

geiles wetter wa?


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das ist doch egal, oder?



Was hast Du denn heute wieder eingeworfen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> geiles wetter wa?



kann man sich drüber streiten


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2008)

... ich tret' lieber 'ne Runde Spin-Trainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (12. September 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> der Unterschied hinten zwischen 0 und 150/160 ist schon was, oder ?
> .




wer fährt denn sowas? nee, quatsch: hätte ich auch gerne. federweg ist nicht alles! kurz mal zilli´s rad gefahren und positiv überrascht was die heutigen bikes so alles können. sabber, sabber, will auch haben!


----------



## maverick65 (12. September 2008)

bin ich jetzt ein weichei, weil ich schon 125 wochenkilometer auf´m tacho habe, völlig platt, eigentlich mal heftig oldking-abfahrt-bei-nässe will, dabei mit´s frauchen eine pfälzer-wald-tour geplant und wegen wetter abgesagt habe und wir nun in´s sauerland fahren (die PUR ist nur Strecke-Machen, ohne "wirklich" guten flow und kaum technisch)?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (12. September 2008)

wenn die 125km auf dem Freerider getreten wurden geht das schon in Ordnung


----------



## maverick65 (12. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn die 125km auf dem Freerider getreten wurden geht das schon in Ordnung)



oh nöö!  , nur auf´m arbeitsweg-ht-mit-85mm-vorne-bike, zumindest habe ich scheibenbremsen !!! (nötig? nee! geiles: nice to have). ok, ich lass den unterstrich


----------



## caroka (12. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn heute wieder eingeworfen?


Wenn ich das noch wüßte.  Aber gut war es. 

Für die Kinder im Netz:

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> wenn die 125km auf dem Freerider getreten wurden geht das schon in Ordnung



 Ich hab' diese Woche schon 240km auf dem FR getreten


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' diese Woche schon 240km auf dem FR getreten



Ich schon 0,0 km.


----------



## wondermike (12. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Für die Kinder im Netz:
> 
> Keine Macht den Drogen!



Genau! 


Prost.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Keine Macht den Drogen!



 Volle Zustimmung mit Ausnahme von Koffein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung mit Ausnahme von Koffein



Kofe-was? 

Ist das das Zeug im Hefeweizen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (12. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## Deleted 68955 (13. September 2008)

... Moin und Tschüss


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2008)

moin


----------



## fUEL (13. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> moin


 

moin Familie Wissefux auch und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vermählung







Willkommen im Club ..........und dann mal ran an die kleinen Füxe

Gruß Frank

Ps Ist das im Rettershof?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2008)

moin moin



wahltho schrieb:


> Ich hab' diese Woche schon 240km auf dem FR getreten



ich war auch schon zweimal die Woche damit auf dem Feldi  mit dem HT dreimal  ist einfach von mir aus eine der schönsten kurzen Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (13. September 2008)

fUEL schrieb:


> moin Familie Wissefux auch und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Vermählung
> 
> Willkommen im Club ..........und dann mal ran an die kleinen Füxe
> 
> ...



vielen dank !
die kleinen füxe müssen noch ne weile warten. erst mal fleißig üben 

das bild ist vor dem schlosshotel rettershof

jetzt rate mal, frank, warum wir in letzter zeit des öfteren in bad homburg waren und so nebenbei mal bei dir reingeschaut haben ...
hast du bei deiner mail-adresse ne größenbeschränkung drin ? die originalmail von letzter woche mit großem anhang kam nämlich nicht durch ....


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2008)

@wissefuxes: von mir auch die besten wünsche...


----------



## Zilli (13. September 2008)

@wissefux: Gratulation und alles Gute. Bei dem Wetter  kann man es sich ja nur im neuen Fuxbau gemütlich machen ...


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. September 2008)

@ Zilli

dein Frauchen soll mal bei "Hallo Mädels" reinschauen ob das nicht was für sie ist.

LG Angsthase 62


----------



## Angsthase 62 (13. September 2008)

@ Zilli

sorry "Mädels aufgepasst"

A.62


----------



## mzaskar (13. September 2008)

Meine Glückwünsche


----------



## fUEL (13. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielen dank !
> die kleinen füxe müssen noch ne weile warten. erst mal fleißig üben
> 
> das bild ist vor dem schlosshotel rettershof
> ...


 

Lieber michael, ich hatte alle 3 e mail Anschlüsse von call und surf auf t- business ändern lassen wegen statischer ip Adressen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit wurde der e mail account einfach abgeschaltet, da aber auf der domain der alte account nicht zu realisieren ist wurde ein surf eco beauftragt mit der Maßgabe den seit Jahren benutzten account dort zu verwenden und der Rest ist einfach nur telekomm - mist, da die dort leider nicht in der Lage waren das richtig zu machen hatte ich mehr als 4 Wochen gar keinen email verkehr auf der altgedienten email adresse.

Es sind sogar die aufgelaufenen emails gelöscht worden, da länger als 4 wochen auf dem Server von t- online mit vermeintlich gelöschtem Account.

Den Humor zu behalten fällt da echt schwer. Nun geht es halt wieder aber noch eingeschränkt .

Beim Üben immer schön mit spaß an der Freud nur das Vergnügen verfolgen

Der Hund fehlt jetzt noch zum Familienglück ... Kombi hast Du sicher schon; dann kommen die Füxchen schon von alleine.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2008)

@ wissefux..
Glückwunsch


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2008)

auch von mir Glückwunsch an den Fux


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2008)

so, ich leg mich dann mal hin, in 4h geht der Wecker 

@iggi: wann willst du morgen früh los? Ob ich fahre muss ich morgen entscheiden, je nach dem wie fertig ich bin wenn ich heim komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, ich leg mich dann mal hin, in 4h geht der Wecker
> 
> @iggi: wann willst du morgen früh los? Ob ich fahre muss ich morgen entscheiden, je nach dem wie fertig ich bin wenn ich heim komme.



weiß ja noch net mal ob ich fahr


----------



## ratte (13. September 2008)

Hallo Fux,

auch von meiner Seite alles Gute für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft.


----------



## wondermike (13. September 2008)

Auch von mir:














Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!!!


----------



## --bikerider-- (13. September 2008)




----------



## wissefux (13. September 2008)

danke an euch für die glückwünsche 

@iggi : das lernt man(n) spätestens, wenn man(n) seinen eigenen haushalt gründet


----------



## caroka (14. September 2008)

Mensch Fux, so ganz still und leise......
Die allerbesten Glückwünsche von mir 


wissefux schrieb:


> .............
> @iggi : das lernt man(n) spätestens, wenn man(n) seinen eigenen haushalt gründet


Kannst Du jetzt auch Kaffee kochen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

gude...
so wieder da vom feldi....
FAZIT zum Lapieree (Fahrwerk)
 uphill sowie downhill
FAZIT zum Mountainking 2,4 leichtbauversion:  geiler grip jedoch einfach sogut wie kein durchschlagsschutz.. hatte heute 2 durchschläge... (beide hinten) werde wohl wieder auf FAT ALBERT umsteigen..


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude...
> so wieder da vom feldi....
> FAZIT zum Lapieree (Fahrwerk)
> uphill sowie downhill
> FAZIT zum Mountainking 2,4 leichtbauversion:  geiler grip jedoch einfach sogut wie kein durchschlagsschutz.. hatte heute 2 durchschläge... (beide hinten) werde wohl wieder auf FAT ALBERT umsteigen..



fahre den 2.4 in Protective noch keinen Durchschlag


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2008)

Ei,

hatte mit der Big Betty zwar schon diverse Platten, aber noch keinen Durchschlag.  Ist der Fat Albert nicht ein wenig schmal für das Spicy? Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> fahre den 2.4 in Protective noch keinen Durchschlag



ich fahre die leichtbauversion...


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ei,
> 
> hatte mit der Big Betty zwar schon diverse Platten, aber noch keinen Durchschlag.  Ist der Fat Albert nicht ein wenig schmal für das Spicy? Herzlichen Glückwunsch übrigens!!



GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE 
na alder! 

ach was fat albert un zu schmal


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE
> na alder!
> 
> ach was fat albert un zu schmal



Alles wird breiter, selbst die Sättel, und Du willst Dir `nen Rennradreifen an `nen 160mm-Bike montieren!?!?!?


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Alles wird breiter, selbst die Sättel, und Du willst Dir `nen Rennradreifen an `nen 160mm-Bike montieren!?!?!?



der rest ist mir definitiv zu teuer


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> der rest ist mir definitiv zu teuer



Naja, Du kannst ja fahren.  Was Du mit Fahrtechnik machst, muß ich mit der Reifenwahl versuchen auszugleichen (frei nach TK).


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, Du kannst ja fahren.  Was Du mit Fahrtechnik machst, muß ich mit der Reifenwahl versuchen auszugleichen (frei nach TK).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (14. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich fahre die leichtbauversion...




egal, leg dir vernünftige reifen zu! wie oben beschrieben big betty oder wegen sch.. wetter vor der tür mm in 2,35 (wenn du auf den leichtbaukram bestehst ) mm in 2,35 bestelle ich für mein ht, auf´m fully sind mm in 2,5 (sind aber auf losem brechsand bei absoluter trockenheit dem bb unterlegen)


----------



## Zilli (14. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Naja, Du kannst ja fahren.  Was Du mit Fahrtechnik machst, muß ich mit der Reifenwahl versuchen auszugleichen (frei nach TK).


Willst Du damit sagen, Du hättest es verlernt  (glaaab isch ned)
Also mit meinen normalen Big Betty's (vorne GG, hinten Triple Dingenskirchen) hatte ich bisher keine großen Probs (und genug Luft drin)

hab sogar die Light-Schläuche SV14 drin, aber sagts keinem bei den Freireitern weiter)


----------



## --bikerider-- (14. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> egal, leg dir vernünftige reifen zu! wie oben beschrieben big betty oder wegen sch.. wetter vor der tür mm in 2,35 (wenn du auf den leichtbaukram bestehst ) mm in 2,35 bestelle ich für mein ht, auf´m fully sind mm in 2,5 (sind aber auf losem brechsand bei absoluter trockenheit dem bb unterlegen)



fahr ja auch aufm HT  2,35 ....
un das ganze so generell hat mir gezeit das der FA en super reifen ist. un ich denke das ich den jetzt auch aufm lappe fahrn werde. 
weil mir der rst einfach zu teuer is


----------



## mzaskar (14. September 2008)

Dann wäre doch der neue FA etwas für dich, gibt es in 2.4 und Schwalbe ist bekanntlich ja etwas breiter 

AmPoPo breit, wo ist der Rote


----------



## fUEL (14. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> fahr ja auch aufm HT 2,35 ....
> un das ganze so generell hat mir gezeit das der FA en super reifen ist. un ich denke das ich den jetzt auch aufm lappe fahrn werde.
> weil mir der rst einfach zu teuer is


 

Ich fahre auf meinem Spicy Maxxis Ardent 2.4 
SuperGripp Super Preis Super Performance ! 
hab den auch in anderen Größen und er ist einfach super 

Glückwunsch zu dem sehr guten Bike aus dem Land wo auch guter Wein gemacht wird.


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Moin Moin alle


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2008)

genau !


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

so der Hunger treibt mich weg vom Schreibtisch zum Knabenschiessen 

Mahlzeit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2008)

moin moin!




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> gude...
> so wieder da vom feldi....
> FAZIT zum Lapieree (Fahrwerk)
> uphill sowie downhill
> FAZIT zum Mountainking 2,4 leichtbauversion:  geiler grip jedoch einfach sogut wie kein durchschlagsschutz.. hatte heute 2 durchschläge... (beide hinten) werde wohl wieder auf FAT ALBERT umsteigen..



du könntest schon lange andere Reifen drauf haben...

hab auch noch nie erlebt das jemand innerhalb von 200metern zwei Schläuche zerlegt...aggressiver Fahrstil


----------



## --bikerider-- (15. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morgen setzt ich mich mal ans flicken  und reifen wecheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. September 2008)

hast du heut keine Zeit? Ich verschwinde jetzt mal in der Werkstatt bis mein  Schatz kommt


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> so der Hunger treibt mich weg vom Schreibtisch zum Knabenschiessen



Hm. Da könnte man sich ja jetzt so einiges drunter vorstellen. Mir fällt allerdings nichts ein, was nicht irgendwie schweinisch oder brutal ist...


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Knabenschiessen

oder Wiki


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

So isses

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=CvtBl05WIT8&feature=related


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Knabenschiessen
> 
> oder Wiki



ach desdewegen müssen sie importieren, es wächst nichts mehr nach...


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Juup, scheint mir doch einen Zusammenhang zu geben 

Dämpfer ok?


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Knabenschiessen
> 
> oder Wiki



Bist Du dafür nicht ein bisschen zu alt?


----------



## mzaskar (15. September 2008)

Wieso, Bart ab, Haare gestylt und peng


----------



## wondermike (15. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wieso, Bart ab, Haare gestylt und peng



Hättest Dir doch auch einfach eine Bratwurst am Kiosk kaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Dämpfer ok?



Kurz zur Erklärung: Der Dämpfer meines Torques hat ja leider schon seit einer ganzen Weile nicht mehr seinen Druck behalten.  Zuletzt habe ich mindestens zweimal am Tag nachgepumpt. Vor zwei Wochen ist er dann in weniger als einer Stunde zusammengeschrumpft!  Und als ich dann nachpumpen wollte, war das gar nicht notwendig. Er ist bei vollem Druck in sich zusammen gesunken. 

Zwei Tage später habe ich ihn mit dem Hinweis eingeschickt, dass ich ihn kurzfrisatig zurück bräuchte. Eine Woche später hatte ich ihn schon zurück!  Sehr erfreulicher Service!! 

Gestern bin ich damit dann mal durch den Taunus getobt und heute ins Büro. Funktioniert besser denn je! 

Ich weiß, ich weiß, ein einfaches "ja" hätte auch gereicht...


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Morsche all 

Es lebe der neue Servicegedanke 

HAt man gesagt was defekt war??


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2008)

moin moin!



Arachne schrieb:


> Kurz zur Erklärung: Der Dämpfer meines Torques hat ja leider schon seit einer ganzen Weile nicht mehr seinen Druck behalten.  Zuletzt habe ich mindestens zweimal am Tag nachgepumpt. Vor zwei Wochen ist er dann in weniger als einer Stunde zusammengeschrumpft!  Und als ich dann nachpumpen wollte, war das gar nicht notwendig. Er ist bei vollem Druck in sich zusammen gesunken.
> 
> Zwei Tage später habe ich ihn mit dem Hinweis eingeschickt, dass ich ihn kurzfrisatig zurück bräuchte. Eine Woche später hatte ich ihn schon zurück!  Sehr erfreulicher Service!!
> 
> ...




schön das du dich mal wieder blicken lässt  und schön das das mit dem Dämpfer so schnell ging, auch wenn ich gar nicht wusste das was dran war   wenn das so schnell geht sollte ich meine Lyrik wohl doch jetzt schon einschicken  das Teil knackt lauter denn je und dabei hat die neue (auf Garantie) erst 300km runter  das sie sifft stört nicht weiter, Öl kann ich nachfüllen


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

Na das mit der Lyrik hört sich ja nicht so toll an.  Wie lange hast Du denn die neue?

Bei mir haben sie einen Dämpferservice gemacht und einen Servicekit verbaut. Mehr konnte ich nicht raus bekommen.

Seit gestern ist irgendwie der Sommer vorbei. Brrrrr..... Ist euch das auch aufgefallen?


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

naja, hoffe nochmal auf ein zwischenzeitiges hoch  

und dann auf viiiiiieeeelviiiiiiieeeeeelviiiiiiieeeeel Schnee 

Zum Buch, ich habe es damals direkt auf der HP bestellt. aber du kannst es dir ja mal anschauen 

Ich denke es sollte auch ueber den Buchhandel zu beziehen sein.


----------



## wissefux (16. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Seit gestern ist irgendwie der Sommer vorbei. Brrrrr..... Ist euch das auch aufgefallen?



 ach, deshalb ist es dauernd dunkel und so 

so richtig merken werde ich das, wenn ich nächste woche wieder die langen hosen und dicken handschuhe zum radeln auf die a***** anziehen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2008)

moin moin...
ich werd mal meine schläuche flicken ^^

@maggo... ich fühle mit dir... jetzt weiß ichs wies ist  auf 100m 2 platten zu haben...


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2008)

100meter schafft definitiv nur der lugga.


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

lass doch, machst sie eh wieder kaputt


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> 100meter schafft definitiv nur der lugga.



aber sicherlich nicht durch en durchschlag


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2008)

doch, seinerzeit schon. und frag mal wieviel luft drin war?!


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2008)

wie viel luft war drin?


----------



## Maggo (16. September 2008)

frag doch mal den lugga. ich denk es warn 0,9bar.......


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> frag doch mal den lugga. ich denk es warn 0,9bar.......


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

dachte der fährt schlauchlos der Lugxx


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> naja, hoffe nochmal auf ein zwischenzeitiges hoch
> ...





wissefux schrieb:


> ach, deshalb ist es dauernd dunkel und so
> 
> so richtig merken werde ich das, wenn ich nächste woche wieder die langen hosen und dicken handschuhe zum radeln auf die a***** anziehen muß



Genau!

Ich fahre seit gestern langärmelig, seit gestern Abend sogar mit Knielingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon gesehen, welche netten Weihnachtswünsche uns möglich sein werden?!

-> Topeak Alien 3 ;
-> Polar CS600X mit GPS  ;
-> um 20cm verstellbare Sattelstütze


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Das hab ich mich noch nicht getraut, mit Knielingen  Aber meine Hose hat eh etwas längere Beine 

Achja, da will ich eigentlich bald hin 
http://arosa.ch/de/livecam6.html
jedoch nicht zum Schneesport


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. September 2008)

miau


----------



## Crazy-Racer (16. September 2008)

moin!

@arachne: war die neue Stütze (Spezialized?) nicht um 10cm versenkbar? 20cm kommt mir etwas viel vor


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> @arachne: war die neue Stütze (Spezialized?) nicht um 10cm versenkbar? 20cm kommt mir etwas viel vor



Die HSK-200 von Syntace wird 20cm haben (Nomen est omen, oder so...).


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> miau



Wau

...die 30s-Regelung gibt es ja immer noch...


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Achja, da will ich eigentlich bald hin
> http://arosa.ch/de/livecam6.html
> jedoch nicht zum Schneesport



Neid! 

Aber hoffentlich fällt das nicht in den Schnee...


----------



## mzaskar (16. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Die HSK-200 von Syntace wird 20cm haben (Nomen est omen, oder so...).



sieht schick aus  Könnte mir Gefallen ..... hmmm nächstes Jahr brauch ich bestimmt eine neue Sattelstütze, da die P6 dann ja schon sooooo alt ist


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Morsche 

boooh äh hab ich verschlafen, schnell durch die Dusche hüpfen und dem Zug hinterher hecheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (17. September 2008)

Irgendwie hat das mit dem dritten Weltkrieg ja doch nicht geklappt. Und die Depression will auch nicht so richtig in Schwung kommen. Aber wir haben ja noch den LHC.


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Juup, damit werden alle Problem gelöst, gründlich wie es in er Schweiz so ist


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das mit dem dritten Weltkrieg ja doch nicht geklappt. Und die Depression will auch nicht so richtig in Schwung kommen. Aber wir haben ja noch den LHC.



der ist gut!!!


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht schick aus  Könnte mir Gefallen ..... hmmm nächstes Jahr brauch ich bestimmt eine neue Sattelstütze, da die P6 dann ja schon sooooo alt ist



so ähnlich würde bei mir die Begründung auch aussehen... 

Aber vielleicht sorgen die ja dafür, dass ich mir anhand des Preises die Beschaffung nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2008)

moin moin!


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

Juup, mein reden, die Maverik ist mir schon zu teuer  und der Schmerz des ständigen rauf/runter oder nicht die optimale Sattelhöhe für den Trial haben ist noch nicht gross genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

moin moin
wer lust hat zu biken, bin um halb 4 am fuxi...


----------



## Arachne (17. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin
> wer lust hat zu biken, bin um halb 4 am fuxi...



da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne!  Nach der x-ten Besprechung diese Woche bin ich schön platt und voll freudiger Erwartungen der vielen zusätzlichen Aufgaben....  

Nix wie raus hier!


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

so wieder da 
jetzt hatte ich 4 ersatzschläuche + flickzeug dabei.. und nichts ist passiert


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

diesem  Bild kann man entnehmen, dass es heute am schwarzen balken an einer stelle ziemlich knapp war


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2008)

hooo brauner, nicht so wild


----------



## wondermike (17. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> diesem  Bild kann man entnehmen, dass es heute am schwarzen balken an einer stelle ziemlich knapp war



Um Gottes Willen! Ich hoffe, dem Baum ist nichts passiert.


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen! Ich hoffe, dem Baum ist nichts passiert.



danke der nachfrage.. alles noch dran


----------



## caroka (17. September 2008)

Richtet mir da keinen Flurschaden an.


----------



## Zilli (17. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,


Arachne schrieb:


> Neid!
> Aber hoffentlich fällt das nicht in den Schnee...


Hauptsache es bleibt trocken   *bet*



--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin
> wer lust hat zu biken, bin um halb 4 am fuxi...


wieder frühstücken un Sonnenaufgang gugge  




--bikerider-- schrieb:


> diesem Bild kann man entnehmen, dass es heute am schwarzen balken an einer stelle ziemlich knapp war
> [Bild mit Bodenerosion]


das war aber nich grad DIMB-konform ..... 
oder wolltest Du testen, ob die Oberrohre von Lapierre stabiler als die von Canyon sind ? *bösesfoul*
Hauptsache Dir ist nix passiert.

So, muß nun ab in die Kiste,
bis demnächst mal wieder. Schöne Grüße aus den Hamsterrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (18. September 2008)

morsche


----------



## caroka (18. September 2008)

Moin moin 

Ich dachte das Wetter sollte zum WE hin besser werden?
Wo ist die Sonne? 
So, jetzt erst mal en Kaffee.


----------



## mzaskar (18. September 2008)

Tach auch, alles frisch


----------



## Arachne (18. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tach auch, alles frisch



Viel Spaß im Schnee!   Hoffentlich hast Du bis dahin nicht so`n Streß!


----------



## Maggo (18. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss noch nicht offiziell und spruchreif, daher noch top secret, aber dennoch unglaublich wichtig......



geschafft. vertrag ist gemacht und ich hab nen neuen job!


----------



## wissefux (18. September 2008)

glückwunsch !

... und ich war grad mal aufm feldi ...


----------



## wondermike (18. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> geschafft. vertrag ist gemacht und ich hab nen neuen job!



Na denn mal viel Glück im neuen Job! 

Wo bist Du denn jetzt gelandet?


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2008)

ich werde zum 16 oktober beim wissenschafts und kongresszentrum darmstadt sein. endlich nicht mehr am experiment partizipieren, hoffe ich. nicht dass das die nächste stufe ist......


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> ich werde zum 16 oktober beim wissenschafts und kongresszentrum darmstadt sein. endlich nicht mehr am experiment partizipieren, hoffe ich. nicht dass das die nächste stufe ist......



Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch!!  

Wirst Du dort genauso oft übers Wochenende ran müssen, wie bei Deinem alten Sponsor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (19. September 2008)

iss anzunehmen, allerdings ist das wesentlich planbarer da es dort feste dienstpläne gibt.


----------



## missmarple (19. September 2008)

*sichmalkurzausdemexileinklink*



Maggo schrieb:


> geschafft. vertrag ist gemacht und ich hab nen neuen job!



Na, das nenne ich doch mal frohe Kunde!  Herzlichen Glückwunsch und toitoitoi auch von der frau (ex-)nachbarin! 

*undwiederweg*


----------



## Maggo (19. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> *sichmalkurzausdemexileinklink*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



huch. es lebt!!!


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2008)

hab` mich auch erschreckt.... 

...und erst mal lange darüber nachdenken müssen, ob es wirklich die kleine "missmarple" war...


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2008)

Für alle, die noch unentschieden sind heute zu biken: Es ist wesentlich milder, als die letzten Tage!   Geht aber ein kräftiger Wind aus NO. Also am besten in den Wald!


----------



## Arachne (19. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> iss anzunehmen, allerdings ist das wesentlich planbarer da es dort feste dienstpläne gibt.



na dann toi, toi, toi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (19. September 2008)

moin moin!



Maggo schrieb:


> ich werde zum 16 oktober beim wissenschafts und kongresszentrum darmstadt sein. endlich nicht mehr am experiment partizipieren, hoffe ich. nicht dass das die nächste stufe ist......



na dann auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## caroka (19. September 2008)

Mensch was hier so los ist!

Hochzeit, Kinder, Schule, neue Räder, Autos, neue Jobs...........
Euch kann man auch nicht alleine lassen. 



Das passt doch alles super, Maggo. 


So, ich mach mich mal ins WE.


----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2008)

alle haben ihren spaß und wir fahren morgen nach wintergerg. geil. 


und du?


----------



## Hopi (19. September 2008)

Vorsicht am Drop! Hopi fliegt tief


----------



## caroka (19. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> alle haben ihren spaß und wir fahren morgen nach wintergerg. geil.
> 
> 
> und du?



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du mich meinst. 
Ich bin morgen in St. Wendel.
Winterberg wäre echt mal nicht schlecht, doch ich hab einfach nicht das Material und die Zeit und und und.....

Euch viel Spass, doch den habt Ihr. Grüßle auch an MIss Quax.


----------



## caroka (19. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> Vorsicht am Drop! Hopi fliegt tief



Sozusagen ein Tiefflieger...... Na, da geht es morgen ja ab.


----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2008)

was für´n drop und wieso tief fliegen? wenn jemand tief liegt, dann: ich kennst mich doch. 
morgen bissi wiederholung und probieren und dannnnnnnn.................später...................... mit´s lichtgedöns.........................


schau mer mal..................................................


----------



## Hopi (19. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> was für´n drop und wieso tief fliegen? wenn jemand tief liegt, dann: ich kennst mich doch.
> morgen bissi wiederholung und probieren und dannnnnnnn.................später...................... mit´s lichtgedöns.........................
> 
> 
> schau mer mal..................................................



was mit Licht?

Und als Drop steht morgen der 4m auf dem Plan   und unter umständen noch etwas mehr. Mal schauen 




Caro viel Spaß in St. Wendel (was Du da auch immer treibst )


----------



## caroka (19. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> ........
> Caro viel Spaß in St. Wendel (was Du da auch immer treibst )



Naja, vllt. treib ich es dort ja auch, mal schaun.


----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2008)

Hopi schrieb:


> was mit Licht?
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maverick65 (19. September 2008)

geil: hopi und co (ratte), mav und co (missquax) morgen in winterberg. 
da hopi sich weigert sein beruf (knipsen) im privaten auszuüben, übernehme ich mal den laienpart. mal gucken, was meine videocam so taugt + mein dreibein-mini-leichtbau-stativ.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2008)

moin moin!

hat heute vormittag jemand Lust zu fahren?


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2008)

ja, nach Kronberg...


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. September 2008)

moin moin!
huer leute.. hab mir vor wochen schon überlegt mal wieder da KH zu fahrn... hätte da mal wieder lust drauf...
vllt könnt man ja mal einen termin nach dem 2 OKT ins auge fassen...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (20. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ins auge fassen...



tut doch weh sowas   

wie wärs mit dem 4.okt?  wir ham we, ich brauch ne info


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> moin moin!
> 
> hat heute vormittag jemand Lust zu fahren?



Bin heute auch totaaal früh aufgestanden, um 14:00 Uhr war ja schon GC.


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin moin!
> huer leute.. hab mir vor wochen schon überlegt mal wieder da KH zu fahrn... hätte da mal wieder lust drauf...
> vllt könnt man ja mal einen termin nach dem 2 OKT ins auge fassen...





Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> tut doch weh sowas
> 
> wie wärs mit dem 4.okt?  wir ham we, ich brauch ne info



wenn ich an dem Wochenende nicht bei den S3-Touren  am Comer See zerschelle, würde ich auch gerne mal wieder.  Aber halt erst ab 10./11./12.10.

Ach ja, und dann wäre da natürlich auch noch mein Problem mit dem Hinkommen...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Bin heute auch totaaal früh aufgestanden, um 14:00 Uhr war ja schon GC.



Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, Du hättest es noch rechtzeitig geschafft!?! 

...nun muß auch ich raus, Verpflegung für`s Wochenende besorgen...


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2008)

Wahnsinn, mittlerweile gibt es hier ja sogar `ne Posthistory!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (20. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht etwa behaupten, Du hättest es noch rechtzeitig geschafft!?!
> 
> ...nun muß auch ich raus, Verpflegung für`s Wochenende besorgen...



Doch doch. War knapp, aber ich hab's geschafft.


----------



## missmarple (20. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> huch. es lebt!!!





Arachne schrieb:


> hab` mich auch erschreckt....
> 
> ...und erst mal lange darüber nachdenken müssen, ob es wirklich die kleine "missmarple" war...



Welch herzliche Begrüssung nach ungeplant langer Abwesenheit.............


----------



## wondermike (20. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Welch herzliche Begrüssung nach ungeplant langer Abwesenheit.............



Sach, ma, Dich gibt's ja auch noch. Unter welchem Stein hast Du Dich denn versteckt?


----------



## Maggo (20. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Welch herzliche Begrüssung nach ungeplant langer Abwesenheit.............



aber die  zeugen doch von freude, ist dir das nicht genug??


----------



## Arachne (20. September 2008)

missmarple schrieb:


> Welch herzliche Begrüssung nach ungeplant langer Abwesenheit.............





Maggo schrieb:


> aber die  zeugen doch von freude, ist dir das nicht genug??



ok, dann gibt`s auch noch den:


----------



## missmarple (21. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Unter welchem Stein hast Du Dich denn versteckt?



Ich geb doch hier nicht mein Geheimversteck preis!!!  




Maggo schrieb:


> aber die  zeugen doch von freude, ist dir das nicht genug??



Jaja, red Dich nur raus...




Arachne schrieb:


> ok, dann gibt`s auch noch den:



Na also, geht doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

ok, es ist kühler geworden, aber auch wesentlich farbiger:









Beides auf meinem Nachhauseweg aufgenommen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ach ja, und dann wäre da natürlich auch noch mein Problem mit dem Hinkommen...



also ich bekomm 3  bikes(damals waren es 3 hardtails) +3 leute ins auto


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> also ich bekomm 3  bikes(damals waren es 3 hardtails) +3 leute ins auto



      

...worauf warten wir?


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...worauf warten wir?



allerdings sitzt der hintermann leicht eingebaut...
aber das geht 

könnte ja heute mal mein un sebs enduro reinladen um mal die platzverhältnisse zu sehn


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> allerdings sitzt der hintermann leicht eingebaut...
> aber das geht
> 
> könnte ja heute mal mein un sebs enduro reinladen um mal die platzverhältnisse zu sehn


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

Habt ihr heute auch so `ne Motivation euch auf`s Rad zu quälen? 

Ich hab` sowas ja schon gestern befürchtet und bin vorsichthalber nach meinem Kronberg-Besuch über Königstein und Woogtal, nach Fischbach zur Teufelsbahn hoch und unseren "üblichen" Weg zur schwarzen Sau. Immer wieder super schön diese entlangzusurfen!! 

Motivierend könnte allerdings sein, dass gerade ein Mädelsexpress zwischen Kelkheim und Rettershof unterwegs ist!  

Außerdem bin ich auch ziemlich auf meine neuen Teile/Klamotten gespannt...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Habt ihr heute auch so `ne Motivation euch auf`s Rad zu quälen?
> 
> Ich hab` sowas ja schon gestern befürchtet und bin vorsichthalber nach meinem Kronberg-Besuch über Königstein und Woogtal, nach Fischbach zur Teufelsbahn hoch und unseren "üblichen" Weg zur schwarzen Sau. Immer wieder super schön diese entlangzusurfen!!
> 
> ...




schnapp sie dir tiger


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> schnapp sie dir tiger



 Ist aber nur`n Dutzend: Lohnt sich ja fast nicht...


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist aber nur`n Dutzend: Lohnt sich ja fast nicht...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (21. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ist aber nur`n Dutzend: Lohnt sich ja fast nicht...



 angeber


----------



## Arachne (21. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> angeber



Was erwartest Du, in einem gewissen Alter, ändert man sich halt nur noch langsam...  ...wenn überhaupt...

Am Popo:


----------



## --bikerider-- (21. September 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

N'abend zusammen, we are back from Luberon


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen, we are back from Luberon



... und dann bringt ihr so ein wetter mit 

welcome back


----------



## wondermike (21. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und dann bringt ihr so ein wetter mit



Genau! Menno! Als ich losgefahren bin, war das schönste Wetter. In der letzten halben Stunde hab' ich es dann voll abgekriegt. 



wissefux schrieb:


> welcome back



Von mir natürlich auch.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> welcome back



... Danke und unsere Glückwünsche zur Vermählung


----------



## wissefux (21. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... Danke und unsere Glückwünsche zur Vermählung



danke und gn8

morsche endlich wieder schaffe


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> morsche endlich wieder schaffe



 Wird auch Zeit 

Ich hab' allerdings morgen noch Frei-Tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... und dann bringt ihr so ein wetter mit



Ich war auch ziemlich entsetzt, der Regen hat erst kurz vor FFM eingesetzt 

Im Luberon hatten A., Astrid und ich sieben Tage lang absolut oberfeinstes Spätsommerwetter bei 22 bis 25 Grad. Wir haben sechs absolut supergoile Touren gemacht













Das Luberon ist einfach ein herrliches Bike-Revier und wir sind bestimmt nicht zum letzten Mal da gewesen 

Hab' mir noch zwei französische MTB-Führer mit Enduro und FR-Touren in der nördlichen Provence zugelegt. Da sind auch noch so ein paar Leckerbissen ausserhalb des Luberon dabei


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2008)

Glaube da muss ich mich mal anschliessen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Glaube da muss ich mich mal anschliessen



N'abend Stefan, das würde A. und mich sehr freuen


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2008)

Ich brauc glaube ich mehr Urlaub


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

... spar Dir für September 2009 eine Woche Urlaub auf, dann werden A. und ich wohl auf jeden Fall wieder hinfahren, vllt. auch schon früher, also im Frühjahr, aber der September scheint wettertechnisch sicherer zu sein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. September 2008)

Gn8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

September wäre perfekt 

Moin oder Tach wie´s beliebt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

Moin, moin oder Tach auch


----------



## caroka (22. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> N'abend zusammen, we are back from Luberon


Schön, dass Ihr wieder zurück seid, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so optimal ist. 



wissefux schrieb:


> ........
> 
> morsche endlich wieder schaffe


Bist Du Krank?


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Bist Du Krank?



nee, schon wieder geheilt ....

brauche mal wieder urlaub


----------



## Crazy-Racer (22. September 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

Warmduscher gibt es hier? Cool! Ich, als Weichei dusche auch warm. 
Wer es nicht glaubt, guggt hier (mein erster "richtiger" Drop.. und Frauchen ist das Ding vor mir gehübbt...): 21.09.2008 Winterberg Hüpfer mit Petra Vimeo Datei

Komisch: die halbtoten haben eine seite, die freireiter, die taunusplauscher, allgemeiner .... und alle machen/fahren das Gleiche. Hm

Tom aus F sagte (von wegen Bikepark im Taunus): " Wir haben keine Lobby!". Hat er recht? Sollte man(n) sich nicht bissi zusammen tun?


----------



## Maggo (22. September 2008)

@mav: sag mal kommen die videos so schon aus der kamera? hast du ne möglichkeit die teile zu deinterlacen?


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

am freitag gehts da hin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spass in der Sonne


----------



## maverick65 (22. September 2008)

Maggo schrieb:


> @mav,  hast du ne möglichkeit die teile zu deinterlacen?


 

komisch. hat mich jemand vor 5 minuten in einem anderen fred auch schon gefragt. wieso mußte ich bisher nie auf sowas, wie deinterlacen achten, was ist das? ok, ok, weichei mal wieder. ok, ok, ich lese mich mal in das virtuel-dub ein, versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

würd ja gern mein bike mitnehmen.. aber ich denk der rest des bio-LK würde etwas komisch gucken wenn ich am freitag mit nem bike vorm flieger stehe


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> würd ja gern mein bike mitnehmen.. aber ich denk der rest des bio-LK würde etwas komisch gucken wenn ich am freitag mit nem bike vorm flieger stehe



Dabei wäre die Treppe wirklich geil!!!  

Viel Spaß!


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

wo geht es denn hin??? ...... zum Steineklopfen, was haste denn verbrochen


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wäre die Treppe wirklich geil!!!
> 
> Viel Spaß!



zum kühlen der ueberhitzten Bremsen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Dabei wäre die Treppe wirklich geil!!!
> 
> Viel Spaß!



 das wäre dann mit sicherheit geil.... 
ich mein berge gibts da ja net so  viele... d.h. ich müsst mich eh auf km-schrubben machen und mich einiger treppen annehmen das wiederum heißt, ich würd wohl  mein hardtail mitnehmen


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wo geht es denn hin??? ...... zum Steineklopfen, was haste denn verbrochen



geht nach kroatien --> istrien--> Pula-->Medulin


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> zum kühlen der ueberhitzten Bremsen



Solange nicht der, wegen der leichtbekleideten Mädels, überhitzte Kerl gelöscht werden muß...


----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2008)

denke mal du wirst eine Menge Spass haben  Lass krachen


----------



## Arachne (22. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das wäre dann mit sicherheit geil....
> ich mein berge gibts da ja net so  viele... d.h. ich müsst mich eh auf km-schrubben machen und mich einiger treppen annehmen das wiederum heißt, ich würd wohl  mein hardtail mitnehmen



Du, sach das net: Ich war mal auf Raab in Kroatien und hatte mein Bike dabei. Da ging es wirklich heftig ab! Zwar keine hohen Berge, aber zerklüftete Küsten und heftig ausgewaschene Regenrinnen Richtung Wasser, mit Felsen, Absätzen und Allem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> .. aber ich denk der rest des bio-LK würde etwas komisch gucken wenn ich am freitag mit nem bike vorm flieger stehe



Ach so: Oberstufenfahrt


----------



## Maggo (22. September 2008)

maverick65 schrieb:


> komisch. hat mich jemand vor 5 minuten in einem anderen fred auch schon gefragt. wieso mußte ich bisher nie auf sowas, wie deinterlacen achten, was ist das? ok, ok, weichei mal wieder. ok, ok, ich lese mich mal in das virtuel-dub ein, versprochen!



die cam scheint "interlaced" aufzuzeichnen sprich im zeilensprungverfahren. da tft/lcd und co aber progressive bilder darstellen ergeben sich hier diese streifen im bild. schau mal mit welcher auflösung die kiste dreht, da sollte am ende am besten ein p anstatt des i stehen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ach so: Oberstufenfahrt



jaaaahaaaa ,,oberstufenfahrt,,


----------



## --bikerider-- (22. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange nicht der, wegen der leichtbekleideten Mädels, überhitzte Kerl gelöscht werden muß...



 



Arachne schrieb:


> Du, sach das net: Ich war mal auf Raab in Kroatien und hatte mein Bike dabei. Da ging es wirklich heftig ab! Zwar keine hohen Berge, aber zerklüftete Küsten und heftig ausgewaschene Regenrinnen Richtung Wasser, mit Felsen, Absätzen und Allem...



 doch vllt das lappe?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

So, nachdem der Fürst und seine Gemahling glücklich von ihren Abenteuern in fernen südlichen Gefilden zurückgekehrt sind, hat er heute seine Ländereien im hohen Taunus inspiziert und sie in einem guten Zustande vorgefunden


----------



## wondermike (22. September 2008)

Viellleicht können Euer Hoheit ja auch mal besseres Wetter befehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

... ist doch gar nicht sooooo schlecht, vllt. etwas kühl, aber geregnet hat es heute kaum


----------



## wondermike (22. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> ... ist doch gar nicht sooooo schlecht, vllt. etwas kühl, aber geregnet hat es heute kaum



Ach? Hier kam schon ordentlich was runter.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ach? Hier kam schon ordentlich was runter.



Na dann hat es sich ja anscheinend auf der anderen Seite des Taunus abgeregnet   

GN8


----------



## wissefux (22. September 2008)

gn8


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2008)

und wieder morsche !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

moin, moin, moin auch

brrr ist das kalt da draussen, da muss ich mich auch erst mal wieder daran gewöhnen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

Hab' gerade mal die Nase 'rausgesteckt, es geht bei uns noch so einigermassen


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

nehme heute wohl den grossen roten Wagen, muss am Abend noch einkaufen


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Hab' gerade mal die Nase 'rausgesteckt, es geht bei uns noch so einigermassen



unten kurz geht grad noch so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (23. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> brrr ist das kalt da draussen, da muss ich mich auch erst mal wieder daran gewöhnen



Nach den Bildern zu urteilen hätte ich gedacht, der Arosa-Aufenthalt wäre dazu geeignet gewesen, sich auf die Wärme am Zürisee zu freuen!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> unten kurz geht grad noch so ...



Ich bin schon bei Dreiviertel


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach den Bildern zu urteilen hätte ich gedacht, der Arosa-Aufenthalt wäre dazu geeignet gewesen, sich auf die Wärme am Zürisee zu freuen!?


 
Waren gerade mal 5°C am Morgen brrrrr 

ausserdem spüre ich in meinen Beine noch das viele Bergabfahren , da kommt die kühle Witterung gerade recht


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

Guude Crazy


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Unn alles klar?


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2008)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

Na super 

Mein erster Tag nach dem Urlaub bei meinem Sponsor läuft auch in normalen Bahnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

keine Hektik wegen den Börsenkursen?


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nach den Bildern zu urteilen hätte ich gedacht, der Arosa-Aufenthalt wäre dazu geeignet gewesen, sich auf die Wärme am Zürisee zu freuen!?


 
Hat wirklich riesig Spass gemacht das ganze  
Konnte auch endlich mal die Touren fahren, welche ich nicht alleine machen wollte und mir einige Stellen anschauen für die 2 Punkte Kategorie im Winterpokal


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2008)

so, endlich zuhause...
morgen ausschlafen


----------



## --bikerider-- (23. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, endlich zuhause...
> morgen ausschlafen



ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Faule Bande


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> so, endlich zuhause...
> morgen ausschlafen





--bikerider-- schrieb:


> ich auch



Ich mach' mich bald auf in den Hochtaunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Faule Bande



 Genau und das soll unsere Altersvorsorge sein


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

Bei dem Gedanken wird mir ganz unwohl


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' mich bald auf in den Hochtaunus


 
Und ich stürze mich in den nahgelegenen Konsumtempel ...... muss noch Kuchen backen


----------



## Crazy-Racer (23. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' mich bald auf in den Hochtaunus



bei dem Wetter 

bin am überlegen morgen vormittag ne Runde zu drehen, muss erst um 13:30 in der Schule sein


----------



## wissefux (23. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ich mach' mich bald auf in den Hochtaunus



regenklamottendichtheitstest


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> regenklamottendichtheitstest



Not really 

... ich hatte von FFM bis zum Franzoseneck ganz leichten Nieselregen, bin dann trailig hoch zur Altenhöfe, wo es kaum noch geregnet hat, die Weisse Mauer war zwar leicht nass aber gut fahrbar...

... dann zum Fuxi und über die Feldbergschneise hoch zum kleinen Feldi...

... ab da wurde es dann von oben und unten feuchter und ich hab' die Regenjacke angezogen, ... 

der untere Teil des X-Trails, der Rote-Kreuz-Trail und der nfh-Trail waren auch trotz Nässe eigentlich gut fahrbar, der Bahn-Trail war stellenweise fast trocken, in fbh hat es dann wieder kräftiger geregnet.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

So, das Werk des heutigen Abends:





Die erste Version meines Lupine-to-Cateye-Adapters 


GN8


----------



## wondermike (23. September 2008)

Und was wird da adaptiert? Das Bild ist jedenfalls qualitativ äußerst hochwertig.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (23. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Und was wird da adaptiert?



Na da denk mal einfach ein wenig selbst drüber nach, morgen folgt dann die Auflösung des Rätsels 

P.S: Ich bitte die schlechte Bildqualität zu entschuldigen


----------



## wissefux (24. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> P.S: Ich bitte die schlechte Bildqualität zu entschuldigen



der fürst sollte mal in ne anständige kamera investieren 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> der fürst sollte mal in ne anständige kamera investieren



Normalerweise lässt der Fürst ja fotografieren... 

Moin, Moin


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2008)

Dachte man dürfte Fürsten nicht fotografieren 

moinmoinmoin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dachte man dürfte Fürsten nicht fotografieren



Nur mit Genehmigung


----------



## wondermike (24. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Na da denk mal einfach ein wenig selbst drüber nach, ...


Aber das tut doch weh.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Aber das tut doch weh.



Der Fürst ist heute gut gelaunt und er möchte daher nicht, dass seine Untertanen heute Qualen erleiden  



 

 

 



P.S: Der Halter ist für eine Tesla mit PCS im Lampenkopf gedacht


----------



## wartool (24. September 2008)

Also Betty am Helm und Tesla am Lenker? Gleichzeitig?? Oder fürs Frauchen???

ich denke wegen der anderen Farbtemperatur wird die tesla untergehen in der Betty... oder irre ich?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

wartool schrieb:


> Also Betty am Helm und Tesla am Lenker? Gleichzeitig??



Yepp!

Bisher Betty am Helm und Cateye Tripleshot am Lenker 

... ist auch schon eine ziemlich gute Kombination 

Die Tripleshot verwende ich als "Dauerbeleuchtung" und die Betty schalte ich im Trail dazu 

Zukünftig wird die Tesla dann die Rolle der Tripleshot übernehmen.

Wenn ich im Dunkeln Trails fahre, lege ich aus Sicherheitsgründen Wert darauf, zwei unabhängige Beleuchtungen zu haben, wobei die bessere Beleuchtung am Helm montiert wird


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2008)

die Bilder zwar nicht so toll, aber der Halter ist doch recht gut  aus was hast du den denn gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> ...  der Halter ist doch recht gut  aus was hast du den denn gebaut?



1. Cateye-Adapter-Platte (gibt es bei fahrrad24 zusammen mit dem Halter)
2. Aluplatte in passender Grösse
3. kurzes Stück dünnes Alurohr als Distanzstück zwischen Adapter und
4. einem Stück von einem altem Lenker (mit zwei Lenkerstopfen)
5. Alles mit einer 5mm-V2A-Schraube mit Mutter zusammengeschraubt

Sorry nochmals für die Bildqualität, aber ich habe nur mein Nokia 6230i als Kamera


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2008)

Trotzdem frage ich mich warum es noch den Halter braucht 

Die Tesla hat doch den normalen Lupinehalter welcher doch auch schnell an und ab montiert ist. 

Achja, Akkus, Lupine oder selbstgebaut?


----------



## wondermike (24. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trotzdem frage ich mich warum es noch den Halter braucht



Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Trotzdem frage ich mich warum es noch den Halter braucht
> 
> Die Tesla hat doch den normalen Lupinehalter welcher doch auch schnell an und ab montiert ist.



Die Lupine-Halterung mit dem Gummiring ist m.E. optimal als Helmhalter, aber nicht als Lenkerhalter, da er z.b. keine seitliche Verstellung der Lampe erlaubt.

Zudem habe ich den Cateye-Halter grundsätzlich an allen Rädern montiert, da ich kleine Cateye-Diodenleuchten mit 4 AA-Zellen für kleine Ausfahrten, resp. als Notbeleuchtung verwende. Desweiteren habe ich neben Polar-Halter, Garmin-GPS-Halter und Cateye-Halter schlichtweg keinen Platz mehr am Lenker zur Montage der Lupine mit dem Gummiring. Mit meinem Adapter bin ich flexibel und kann die Lupine sowohl mit dem Ring, als auch mit dem Adapter an der Cateye-Halterung verwenden 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, Akkus, Lupine oder selbstgebaut?



Eigenbau


----------



## Deleted 68955 (24. September 2008)

So, heute war es bis auf einige wenige Stellen schon fast wieder ganz trocken im Hochtaunus


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2008)

Was du alles mit schleppst *tstststs* 

werde mir wohl auch mal einen eigenbauakku gönnen  ...... hmmm ..... wo ist mein Lötkolben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

moin


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Die Lupine-Halterung mit dem Gummiring ist m.E. optimal als Helmhalter, aber nicht als Lenkerhalter, da er z.b. keine seitliche Verstellung der Lampe erlaubt.
> 
> Zudem habe ich den Cateye-Halter grundsätzlich an allen Rädern montiert, da ich kleine Cateye-Diodenleuchten mit 4 AA-Zellen für kleine Ausfahrten, resp. als Notbeleuchtung verwende. Desweiteren habe ich neben Polar-Halter, Garmin-GPS-Halter und Cateye-Halter schlichtweg keinen Platz mehr am Lenker zur Montage der Lupine mit dem Gummiring. Mit meinem Adapter bin ich flexibel und kann die Lupine sowohl mit dem Ring, als auch mit dem Adapter an der Cateye-Halterung verwenden
> 
> ...



Cateye-Halter wech = Platz für Lupine  zur Not habe ich einen kleinen Lupine-wickel-Akku-1.8AH einstecken  und GPS im Taunus, brauchst du doch eh nicht oder?


----------



## wissefux (25. September 2008)

moin moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

moin, moin, moin


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Cateye-Halter wech = Platz für Lupine  zur Not habe ich einen kleinen Lupine-wickel-Akku-1.8AH einstecken  und GPS im Taunus, brauchst du doch eh nicht oder?



Sorry, aber den Lupine-Halter halte ich aus den von mir genannten Gründen für die Befestigung am Lenker generell nicht für optimal und für mich ist er eben nun mal nicht geeignet: Die kleinen Cateyes werde ich weiterverwenden, weil sie eine recht gute Leuchtleistung haben und ich fange auch nicht an, dauernd Halterungen an und ab zu montieren (und das noch über mehrere Räder hinweg). Auch das GPS nutze ich gelegentlich aus verschiedenen Gründen im Taunus  

Das Thema hat mich schon seit letztem Jahr, seit dem Kauf der Betty beschäftigt. Andere Lupiner waren mit der Gummihalterung für die Lenkerbefestigung auch nicht zufrieden (in Foren nachzulesen). Sie haben daher meist den Lampenkopf gemoddet, um dort direkt eine Cateye-Halterung anzubringen. Meine Idee mit dem Adapter finde ich besser, weil der Lampfenkopf unverändert und universell einsetzbar bleibt


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Ok, gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> werde mir wohl auch mal einen eigenbauakku gönnen  ...... hmmm ..... wo ist mein Lötkolben



Lohnt sich: ca. 13,5AH für roundabout 80 - 90 Euro in Original Lupine-Flasche


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ok, gebe mich geschlagen



Brauchst Du nicht  

Die Zeltstangenhalterung von Lupine ist schon eine genial einfache Idee, die mich auch immer begeistern 

Von meinen speziellen Anforderungen mal abgesehen, besteht das einzige Manko eben darin, dass man die Lampe am Lenker nicht frei nach links und nach rechts justieren kann, was insb. bei gekröpften oder sich vom Durchmesser her verjüngenden/verdickenden Lenkern ein Problem darstellen kann.


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

Ich verdrehe immer den Lecker 


Oh man hier ist ja wieder Grabesstille oder so ähnlich ..... Wird Zeit, dass der WP startet dann kann man wieder schön ueber die mehr oder weniger realistischen Punkteangaben diskutieren


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ...
> Oh man hier ist ja wieder Grabesstille oder so ähnlich ..... Wird Zeit, dass der WP startet dann kann man wieder schön ueber die mehr oder weniger realistischen Punkteangaben diskutieren



Irgendwie zittere ich jetzt schon... 

Bist Du heute zwei-, oder vierrädrig gefahren? Hier ist der Spätsommer ausgebrochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

Neulich auf der Bank...


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Bank...
> 
> _<kfw>_



Solange es nicht das eigene Geld, sondern das der Steuerzahler ist, wirtschaftet es sich anscheinend ziemlich sorglos... 

Der Hit ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die suspendierten Personen immer noch volle Bezüge erhalten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. September 2008)

wondermike schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Bank...



Ging gestern auch bei uns rum


----------



## wondermike (25. September 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Solange es nicht das eigene Geld, sondern das der Steuerzahler ist, wirtschaftet es sich anscheinend ziemlich sorglos...



Klar, was sind schon 300 Milliönchen.




Arachne schrieb:


> Der Hit ist meiner Meinung nach, dass die suspendierten Personen immer noch volle Bezüge erhalten.



Banker müsste man sein...


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2008)

und einer wurde suspendiert obwohl er zur fraglichen Zeit im Urlaub war 

Bin heute mit der Bahn gefahren, kann mich diese Woche nicht so recht motivieren  liegt wohl an dem spassigen Wochenende mit den Freubeutern 
Aber da ich Morgen eh nach München fahre, und deswegen auch Morgen mit der Bahn fahren werde, gönn ich mir mal eine Bikefreie Woche


----------



## Crazy-Racer (25. September 2008)

ei gude!


----------



## Frank (25. September 2008)

Closed. 

Siehe hier : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359244


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2008)

.


----------

